#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-04
<cr3> hi folks, I'm running the mtdev-test command on /dev/input/event$NUM for a few systems where two finger scrolling works, but the command returns: could not grab device
<dandrader> cr3, that's because the xserver open those files in exclusive mode
<dandrader> cr3, you have to issue those commands from a virtual terminal
<dandrader> e.g. Ctrl+Alt+F1
<cr3> dandrader: thanks, should this page be updated accordingly? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing/CheckingMTDevice
<dandrader> cr3, yeah
<cr3> is there a way to listen for multitouch activity, preferably not in a virtual terminal
<dandrader> cr3, yes, from xserver instead of from evdev files
<dandrader> via the XInput2 protocol
<dandrader> there's a terminal tool for that
<dandrader> xinput test-xi2 <device>
<cr3> dandrader: thanks, I'll look into that!
#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-05
<cr3> has anyone used a wacom bamboo tablet as a multi touch device? is there anything special I need to do?
<cr3> running mtdev-test /dev/input/event12 returns nothing after supported mt events :(
<cr3> however, the hardware support page seems to indicate that wacom usb has been supported since 11.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/HardwareSupport
<dandrader> not me
<cnd> cr3: the bamboo touch should work out of the box as a touchpad
<cnd> which means that X synaptics will grab the dev event node
<cnd> so mtdev and any similar programs like evemu and evtest will not work unless you stop X or vt switch away
<cr3> cnd: it should work as a touchscreen rather than a touchpad, right? ie, I shouldn't expect to do two finger scrolling, not that I know how to get it working with my finger anyways
<cnd> cr3: you can make it behave like a touchscreen if you want
<cnd> but by default it behaves like a touchpad
<cnd> because it isn't a touchscreen
<cnd> and the bamboo touch line is usually a bit too small to actually behave like a touchscreen
<cr3> cnd: this is a bamboo tablet (mte-450) though, it behaved like a touchscreen when I plugged it in: http://www.tablet4u.co.uk/product/en/bamboo-tablet.html
<cnd> cr3: when you say it behaved like a touchscreen, what exactly do you mean?
<cnd> maybe I am misunderstanding
<cr3> cnd: heh, and maybe I'm not expressing myself well because this is all new to me :) first, in system settings, it appears as a wacom graphics tablet. second, the tablet only responds to the stylus so I can't imagine how it could be used as a touchpad
<cnd> cr3: in X terms, we use "direct" and "indirect" input devices
<cnd> a direct input device, like a touchscreen, makes the cursor move to wherever you touch on the device
<cnd> if you touch the top left corner, the cursor will move to the top left corner of the screen, no matter where it was previously
<cnd> an indirect device will behave like a touchpad, where the cursor movement is controlled by relative motion of the input device
<cnd> an indirect device is also a relative device, like a mouse
<cnd> in fact, indirect is very similar to "relative", and direct is very similar to "absolute" positioning
<cnd> I'm not exactly sure how your bamboo tablet would behave, I was thinking about my bamboo touch, which only has touch input (no pen)
<cnd> I actually do expect your tablet to behave like a touchscreen, but we'd have to check to be sure
<cnd> if it's behaving like a touchscreen, then it should work with mtdev
<cnd> can you run xinput --list --all and pastebin the results?
<cr3> cnd: I could try mtdev-test in a vt, one sec
<cnd> ok
<cr3> cnd: ok, stuff is happening when I run mtdev-test, but I don't see the usual ABS_MT_* at the top of running mtdev-test
<cr3> cnd: as for running xinput --list --all, that returns: unable to find device --all
<cnd> then my guess would be that your tablet isn't being recognized as a multitouch device
<cnd> if it only has pen input, no touch input, then it's just single touch input anyway, right?
<cr3> cnd: it could be single touch input, I was hoping it might be more to touch real multitouch devices
<cnd> xinput --list --long is what we need
<cr3> cnd: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1187794/
<cnd> cr3: yeah, no multitouch :(
<cnd> it's just a singletouch pen tablet
<cr3> cnd: do you think that the bamboo tablet is essentially like a touchscreen? in other words, are touchscreens multitouch?
<cnd> a touchscreen can be single-touch
<cnd> so your tablet is like a singletouch touchscreen
<cr3> cnd: when a touchpad supports two finger scrolling, is that reall multi touch?
<cr3> s/reall/really/
<cnd> it depends
<cnd> it might be multi-finger singletouch
<cnd> where it reports only one location, but guesses the number of touches on the trackpad
<cnd> or it may be full multitouch
<cr3> cnd: so, on the CheckingMTDevice wiki page, it says to use mtdev-test to test for multi touch. however, I ran it on a few laptops, some of which didn't even support ABS_MT_*, and it always outputs stuff when moving the touchpad mouse
<cr3> cnd: I'm quite sure these laptops are not all multi touch though, so perhaps I'm not looking for the right thing in the output
<cnd> hmmm… that page is out of date...
<cr3> some laptops are from 2006, so not recent
<cnd> xinput --list is the best way
<cnd> you're right that it will always output stuff
<cnd> you have to check that mtdev outputs ABS_MT_*
<cnd> but that's easier said than done
<cr3> cnd: so, if I understand correctly, when mtdev outputs ABS_MT_* that means that the touchpad can report two or more absolute coordinates in order to be considered multitouch, right?
<cnd> correct
<cr3> cnd: is there a possibility that mtdev outputs ABS_MT_* but physically pressing two fingers on the touchpad doesn't work? in other words, do you think that physical validation of multitouch support will uncover potential problems?
<cnd> not likely
<cnd> devices need linux drivers to have multitouch suppor
<cnd> it doesn't magically occur :)
<cnd> so anything that does say it is multitouch almost assuredly is
<cr3> cnd: that's great because the test can be automated! however, do you know of a way to script such a test considering that ctrl-alt-f1 to vt in order to run mtdev-test is going to be really difficult to script :)
<cnd> well, mtdev-test isn't the best way to go at this point
<cr3> cnd: I mean, is there a way to determine whether a touchpad outputs ABS_MT_* other than running mtdev-test in a vt :)
<cnd> it would be better to use the output of xinput --list --long
<cnd> and look for XITouchClass
<cr3> cnd: ok, let me compare a couple systems, one moment..
<cnd> k
<cr3> cnd: seems to be quite apparent: Class originated from: 0. Type: XITouchClass
<cr3> cnd: could multitouch screens be tested the same way? ie, will they also appear with XITouchClass for a separate input device in the output of xinput --list --long?
<cnd> yes, they will have XItouchClass too
<cr3> cnd: interesting, a colleague just sent me the output of their xinput --list --long from a laptop that apparently has a multitouch touchscreen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1187841/
<cr3> cnd: from what I can see, it doesn't look like the touchscreen supports multitouch though, right?
<cnd> so serial wacom tablets are a bit of a sore point
<cnd> they can be multitouch
<cnd> but you have to force them into a specific mode using a user-space tool
<cnd> I don't really know how to do it myself
<cnd> but I know bdmurray has been able to get it to work
<cnd> but in its default startup state it behaves like a single touch touchscreen
<cr3> cnd: hm, I remember seeing something about wacom serial on the HardwareSupport page under the MultiTouch wiki pages: " Need to use setserial to configure. "
<cnd> yeah
<cr3> cnd: ok, for enablement purposes, I still want to fail the device because user experience is bad and I want the vender to know about it :)
<cnd> I would say so
<cnd> if it doesn't boot up into multitouch mode, then it's a poor experience
<cr3> cnd: apparently, multitouch worked out of the box in quantal. if you'd like, I could ask him to join this channel if you might have a few questions
<cnd> I don't have any questions?
<cnd> I personally don't care about wacom
<cnd> well, old wacom serial I mean
<cnd> they are only two touch
<cnd> which doesn't get you much in ubuntu right now
<cr3> cnd: if a toushcreen is not reporting XITouchClass, as in the case of wacom serial, but it does actually support two finger touch, how would you suggest I test for that?
<cnd> well, that's a practically impossible task
<cnd> you can't do anything if the kernel says it's not supported
<cr3> cnd: if the kernel says it's not support, how can it work?
<cr3> supported even?
<cnd> it can't?
<cnd> I don't understand what you're asking
<cr3> cnd: in this output of xinput, the touchscreen apparently doesn't support multitouch (no XITouchClass) but my colleague says it supports multitouch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1187841/
<cnd> yes
<cnd> there's no way for a script to know that
<cr3> cnd: to recap, a touchpad or a touchscreen that reports XITouchClass in the output of xinput will necessarily work, but the opposite is not necessarily true where these devices don't report XITouchClass then they might work, right?
<cnd> you could say that, but most likely devices that don't have a touch class just aren't multitouch devices
<cnd> like your tablet
<cnd> it just isn't a multitouch device
<cnd> most multitouch devices these days work out of the box
<cr3> cnd: if it's not a multitouch device but it behaves well enough according to criteria I'm not in control of, I might want to test physically
<cr3> cnd: could you recommend a way for me to detect something like: when user presses two fingers on the touchscreen, the test passes?
<cnd> I don't understand
<cr3> cnd: for example, would it be possible to listen on the output of xinput test-xi2 for specific events?
<cnd> if xinput says it's not multitouch, then it's not multitouch
<cnd> it won't work
<cnd> you can listen to the output of events from xinput test-xi2
<cnd> it will tell you when there are touch events
<cnd> but you won't get any touch events from non-multitouch devices
<cr3> cnd: so how does the system simulate support for two finger touch for a wacom serial touchscreen?
<cnd> it doesn't
<cnd> there's no "simulation" of multitouch
<cnd> if it's not multitouch, then it's not multitouch :)
<cnd> or the driver doesn't support multitouch, which is basically the same
<cnd> as far as any script can tell
<cr3> so, it doesn't seem to be possible to determine whether a device that is physically a multitouch actually works as a multitouch device:
<cr3> 1. if it's detected as a multitouch device, it'll just work
<cr3> 2. if it's not detected as a multitouch device, then who's to know it's physically a multitouch device
<cr3> cnd: does that sound about right?
<cnd> exactly :)
<cr3> cnd: if I wanted to make double sure that multitouch was working, like wearing a belt and suspenders, I would first check for XITouchClass but I would then want to verify physically...
<cr3> cnd: if I listen to the output of events from xinput test-xi2, is there anything I should be paying attention to for multitouch events?
<cnd> cr3: yes, look for XITouch{Begin,Update,End} events
<cr3> cnd: sweet, I think that will make everyone happy :)
<cnd> good :)
#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-06
<dandrader> bregma, do you recall having looked at this merge request? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/geis/python3-preparation/+merge/100139
<bregma> yes, it looks OK to me
<dandrader> alright, thanks
<bregma> it did not solve the original python3 problem, which was the XDG generation scripts and not the geis runtime
#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-07
<adlr> I'm not sure if this is a good place to ask: When sending ABS_MT events to userspace, the kernel only sends information that's changed, effectively delta compressing the information
<adlr> Does anyone here know where the code is that does this compression? I've been grepping for like an hour
<cnd> adlr: where in the kernel?
<adlr> yeah
<cnd> I would guess somewhere in drivers/input/evdev.c
<cnd> why do you want to know though?
<adlr> debugging a case where I didn't get  SYN_DROPPED when I should have
<cnd> adlr: looks like it's here: http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v3.5.3/drivers/input/input.c#L166
<cnd> it returns INPUT_IGNORE_EVENT if *pold == *pval
<cnd> it's specific only to absolute events though
<cnd> as it should be
<adlr> yeah, makes sense. thanks very much!
<cnd> np
<cnd> bregma: would you be able to review this asap? https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/geis/fix-geisv1-class-ids/+merge/123354
<cnd> dandrader is out
<bregma> OK
<cnd> hmm… the other option is to say that we've committed to a specific abi
<cnd> and we could just change the implementation back to match these hardcoded values
<cnd> that way we don't have to rebuild any clients, or force them to build against a specific version of geis
<cnd> bregma: what do you think?
<bregma> it is an ABI change: existing clients would need to be recompiled for it to work
<cnd> yeah
<bregma> to avoid an ABI change the new values would have to be mapped to the old values in geis_v1.c
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> it's a simple change
<cnd> I'm leaning towards that instead now
<bregma> the proposed change would have subtle breakage with existing clients
<cnd> bregma: please review the MP again
#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-09
<_PanzerSajt> Hy! I have a omap4460 based tablet dual booting Ubuntu 12.04 and Android 4.0. It has a 10 point multitouch screen, but I wasn't able to get it working under ubuntu. With android it is just working fine.
<_PanzerSajt> Here is the output from mtdev-test while touching with 5 fingers: paste.ubuntu.com/1194283/
<yorick> I'm trying to get synaptics gestures working on arch linux
<yorick> http://sprunge.us/KRdP is what geistest says
<yorick> I don't think it's recognizing anything? should I install a different xorg server?
<cnd> yorick: the current gesture stack is built on top of X.org XInput 2.2, which has resulted in some changes to how gestures may be used and tested
<cnd> I suggest using geisview to see if you get any gestures
<cnd> however, if your trackpad is one of the many that can only report two locations, you won't get any gestures out of utouch
<cnd> you can find out if you have a multitouch trackpad by using xinput --list --long
<cnd> then find your trackpad and look for an entry for a XITouchClass
<WebVisitor-6> buenas
<WebVisitor-6> pack need runs utouch?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-02
<MacLaren> hello, i am just look for some help
<MacLaren> i am currently trying the ubuntu 13.10. But it seems i ma missing some of the apps ie. Document viewer
<MacLaren> and way i can add these apps?
<wilee-nilee> MacLaren, you tries sudo apt-get install
<wilee-nilee> tried*
<RobbyF> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/collection
<RobbyF> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily
<RobbyF> sudo apt-get install touch-coreapps touch-collection
<MacLaren> within Ubuntu the terminal app? in 13.10?
<RobbyF> yup
<RobbyF> don't forget to update obviouusly
<MacLaren> i would like to, but it asks for a root password
<RobbyF> phablet is pw
<MacLaren> i dont know thats -_-
<wilee-nilee> user password
<MacLaren> ok
<MacLaren> lemme try what you guys said
<wilee-nilee> there is no root password
<MacLaren> nope,the document viewer and other missing apps are still not there, rebooting now
<MacLaren> i take that back -_-
<MacLaren> reboot did the trick, sorry
<MacLaren> another question, any way to get music/contact on this?
<MacLaren> the music app still dosent work :/
<AskUbuntu> Install ubuntu touch on toro | http://askubuntu.com/q/340268
<john____> hi
<john____> busy
<ikarus_> ugh, can someone please just gather the info you need for sticking Ubuntu on a tf300, instead of linking half a dozen xda-developers posts written by people who don't understand Linux....
<ikarus_> (I guess I'll do it on the wiki
<ikarus_> also, how easy is it to stick another window manager on ubuntu touch installations ? a tf300 is not handicapped due to lack of a touchpad and keyboard
<discopig> ikarus_, i think with mir it would be relatively easy
<discopig> it would probably be just a matter of starting mir then starting a window manager
<discopig> and getting mir to work on ubuntu touch isn't too hard
<discopig> i'd test myself but I'd need to reflash my nexus 4
<ikarus_> discopig: thing is, no one but Ubuntu uses Mir, so neither do the window managers I want, just get me a good old X11 session
<diwic> b
<diwic> how does one close/kill an application under Ubuntu touch?
<diwic> is there a gui way or do you have to use the terminal?
<SeanHosie54> Hi guys, just wondering if someone can help me with my nexus 10  ubuntu installation when I try to deploy the image to the device it pops up with (FAILED (remote: signature verification failed!))
<SeanHosie54>  
<SeanHosie54> anyone able to help?
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> tvoss: hi, I've been testing the location stuff on the weekend
<tvoss> mzanetti, working?
<mzanetti> tvoss: in general, works quite nicely, but I found 2 issues I think
<tvoss> mzanetti, shoot
<popey> mzanetti: got sample qml code?
<mzanetti> tvoss: QGeoPositionInfoSource::setInterval() doesn't seem to be working. The source trows positioninfo every half a second.
<tvoss> mzanetti, yeah, known issue
<popey> mzanetti: the core apps devs could really benefit from some sample code to implement location detection in their apps
<tvoss> popey, qtlocation examples are a good place to start
<mzanetti> tvoss: the other is that I had lots of crashes when opening the device
<popey> if you can point me at a specific one I can paste into a new qml project I'd appreciate it ☻
<tvoss> mzanetti, how do you mean opening the device?
<popey> (and it work)
<mzanetti> tvoss: when creating the QGeoPositionInforSource object
<mzanetti> tvoss: I think it happens when 2 application try to access it at the same time
<tvoss> mzanetti, hmmm ... there is an open issue where the default source selection is not deterministic. Let me see if it helps when we force it to the ubuntu location provider
<mzanetti> popey: well... its so simple... the doc really should be enough
<popey> yeah, people say that
<popey> and none, _none_ of the examples we ship work
<popey> i filed bugs
<mzanetti> really?
<tvoss> popey, http://qt.developpez.com/doc/5.0-snapshot/declarative-flickr/
<popey> yes
<tvoss> popey, flickr works fo rme
<popey> bug 1214369
<mzanetti> popey: what I think is wea more important, is to tell people that they should stop the source when its not needed etc
<ubot5> bug 1214369 in qtlocation-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Examples in qtlocation5-examples don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214369
<popey> bug 1214368
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1214368 could not be found
<popey> bah
<popey> "qml_location_flickr crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()"
<mzanetti> popey: ah... yeah, the location examples only work since last thursday
<mzanetti> popey: the map doesn't crash any more since last weekend, and the positioninfo started working end of last week only
<popey> super!
<popey> thanks chaps, will re-try with an up to date image
<mzanetti> popey: in case you're interested: http://gitorious.org/getmewheels/getmewheels2/source/1442af229209bbaa2ae177c7752cf566b6711d37:
<popey> ooh, nice!
<popey> is that like the Zipcar?
 * mzanetti googles tipcar
 * mzanetti googles zipcar
<popey> hourly rental of cars nearby
<mzanetti> popey: nope. much cooler
<popey> hehe
<mzanetti> popey: there are like 250 cars distributed over the whole city
<mzanetti> popey: you can just jump on and off however you want. leaving the car wherever you want (as long as within the city boundries)
<popey> you dont have to take it back to its home?
<mzanetti> no
<popey> that _is_ cool!
<popey> there would end up being a pile of cars outside my house though :D
<mzanetti> there's enough people that would drive them back to the city center
<mzanetti> and then taking the cab home because they're drunk
<mzanetti> thats what I do at least :D
<popey> hah ☻
<mzanetti> this app shows you a map with all the cars so can easily find them. and you can book them for half a hour so noone can steal it from you
<popey> omg! they have them in the uk
<mzanetti> yep. in london so far
<mzanetti> it started off here in Ulm 3 years ago... when I wrote the app, only Ulm and Austin-Texas were supported. by now its like 15 cities all over the globe. and new ones are appearing every 2 months or so
<popey> That's great, hadn't heard of it. Ta!
<mamenyaka> diwic, hi, do you have a moment please?
<diwic> mamenyaka, hi
<mamenyaka> diwic, for the n8000, sinks are detected, no sound
<mamenyaka> diwic, HiFi file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054406/
<diwic> mamenyaka, there were some .state files in there too, right?
<Laney> mpt: Hi, happy Monday! Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone - should the "Switching from/to" titles be sentence case?
<diwic> mamenyaka, in the link you posted a few days ago
<mamenyaka> diwic, yes
<mamenyaka> diwic, the link: https://code.google.com/p/opensgn/source/browse/data/n8000/usr/share/alsa/ucm/Midas_WM1811/
<diwic> mamenyaka, perhaps you could look at that file, and for every control in there, change it manually to what the state file says
<diwic> mamenyaka, and see if that can make sound work
<mamenyaka> diwic, can you give me an example?
<diwic> mamenyaka, let's try something else. I assume PulseAudio is running on the HiFi profile. Run "alsactl store -f /tmp/speaker.state"
<diwic> mamenyaka, then diff /tmp/speaker.state against init.state and see what differences you find
<mamenyaka> diwic, okay, give me a moment
<mamenyaka> diwic, just downloading the 0902 iamge
<Laney> mpt: Moving from #-desktop - are the "two fields" there an entry and confirmation text entry?
<Laney> If so, how should we give feedback when the entries don't match?
<mamenyaka> diwic, a question regarding my other device with no h2w/state; shouldn't the default state be the speakers?
<diwic> mamenyaka, the default is to remember what you have previously
<mamenyaka> and if there is no previous?
<diwic> s/have/had
<diwic> mamenyaka, then it should pick the one with highest priority
<mamenyaka> can I change the priority?
<mamenyaka> it showed as I remember 100 for both
<diwic> mamenyaka, try adding "PlaybackPriority 200" in the "Value" section for speakers
<diwic> mamenyaka, just below "PlaybackChannels"
<mamenyaka> diwic, thank you, I will try it later, now installing for the n8000
<mamenyaka> diwic, alsactl is in which package?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, alsa-utils, it is pre-installed
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thank you, but it doesn't show up
<mamenyaka> oh, sorry
<mamenyaka> it doesn't show up as phablet user
<ogra_> ??
<mamenyaka> $ alsactl
<mamenyaka> -su: alsactl: command not found
<ogra_> surely does ... unless oyu messed up your path
<ogra_> dont ever use su
<mamenyaka> oh now
<ogra_> sudo -u phablet -i
<mamenyaka> oh
<mamenyaka> thank you
<ogra_> cjwatson, do you know whats the reason that we dont adjust the path and environment with su ?
<mamenyaka> diwic, no speaker.state file
<cjwatson> ogra_: use "su -" rather than su
<diwic> mamenyaka, weird, did it perhaps save /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<cjwatson> defined interface since forever
<mamenyaka> diwic, empty dir
<mamenyaka> I used su - phablet
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, but why dont we just use the proper user PATH that we use everywhere else ? (sudo and login set it properly)
<cjwatson> that's odd, it should, I'll have a look in a bit
<ogra_> without having to use a switch
<diwic> mamenyaka, any errors?
<ogra_> ENV_SUPATH      PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<ogra_> ENV_PATH        PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<ogra_> from login.defs
<mamenyaka> diwic, paplay runs fine
<cjwatson> err - that's a regression, I'm sure
<ogra_> k, i thought there was probably a decision i missed :)
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneTruePath
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> perhaps su has lost pam_env or something
<diwic> mamenyaka, it runs fine on the N4 under the phablet user
<diwic> mamenyaka, did you run exactly "alsactl store -f /tmp/speaker.state" ?
<cjwatson> ok, for those here who care about PPAs, I think we have now actually managed to patch things up so that the build farm will spend less time at half capacity
<diwic> mamenyaka, no need to su to anything else
<mamenyaka> diwic, I can try running it, but I have no speaker.state file, checked tmp
<cjwatson> so the current hideous queue should manage to drain
<diwic> mamenyaka, it will create the speaker.state file
<ogra_> yay
<mamenyaka> nono, that su thing was only for switching to phablet, now I know the right way to do that
<mamenyaka> diwic,
<mamenyaka> diwic, okay
<mamenyaka> that I didn't know, sorry
<mamenyaka> so now I compare
<diwic> mamenyaka, compare speaker.state with init.state you found on the opensgn website
<mamenyaka> diwic, doing that right now
<mamenyaka> diwic, quite a lot of differences
<mamenyaka> diwic, if you are interested, here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054522/
<diwic> mamenyaka, always run  diff with the -u switch
<diwic> mamenyaka, then it becomes more readable :-)
<mamenyaka> diwic, I just used Meld to compare, but thanks :)
<mamenyaka> diwic, yes, this is more friendly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054528/
<diwic> mamenyaka, e g, "Speaker Mixer Volume" should probably be turned up, since it is '3' on init.state and '0' on speaker.state?
<diwic> mamenyaka, and 'Speaker Reference'
<diwic> mamenyaka, and 'DAC1 Switch' and 'DAC2 Switch'
<diwic> mamenyaka, and 'SPKR DAC2 Switch'
<mamenyaka> diwic, where do I need to edit?
<diwic> mamenyaka, and 'SPKR DAC1 Switch' and 'SPKL DAC1 Switch' and 'SPKL DAC2 Switch'
<mamenyaka> or how do I overwrite it?
<mamenyaka> with my init.state
<diwic> mamenyaka, either in EnableSequence for Speaker or in the EnableSequence for the HiFi verb, depending on whether you need it for headphones too, or not
<mamenyaka> diwic, what is the command to call the init.state?
<diwic> mamenyaka, "alsactl restore -f /path/to/init.state"
<mamenyaka> diwic, should I worry? alsactl: set_control:1325: failed to obtain info for control #150 (No such file or directory)
<mamenyaka> diwic, but still no sound
<diwic> mamenyaka, okay, you can take a new state (alsactl store -f /tmp/foo.state) to verify that the values changed to what you expected
<mamenyaka> diwic, no, looks like still the same
<mamenyaka> diwic, this is what I get on restore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054567/
<mamenyaka> diwic, the diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054571/
<diwic> mamenyaka, so, hopefully it's only about setting up the mixer correctly, but we can't know for sure. You can use amixer, alsamixer and alsactl to get and set the current mixer values until you get something working.
<diwic> mamenyaka, if you need to do something more than just setting up the mixer, that would probably be hiding in the audio HAL code, if you have access to that.
<mamenyaka> diwic, thank you, I will try my best
<jamesh> ogra_: hi.  One thing I ran into when getting mediascanner running on the phone is that we don't support XDG user dirs out of the box.  I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-session/+bug/1219348 about it, which is hopefully the right place
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219348 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "Image doesn't support XDG User DIrs spec" [Undecided,New]
<mamenyaka> diwic, with amixer, do I need to manually set everything_
<mamenyaka> ?
<diwic> mamenyaka, once you get things working, you should modify the UCM files to do the same.
<ogra_> jamesh, if your service runs as the user you should get the dirs i think
<ogra_> seb128, ^^^ ?
<jamesh> ogra_: there was no ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs file, so it wasn't working.
<seb128> ogra_, jamesh: in the latest discussions it was not clear they wanted to support customisable/translatables dirs in touch
<seb128> that adds complexity and overhead
<seb128> especially for the app isolation/apparmor
<ogra_> who does that discussion ?
<seb128> lool jdstrand tvoss
<asac> oSoMoN: hello. any idea what could be wrong on the maguro tests failing?
<ogra_> i think the mediascanner part is rather a system service, isnt it ??
<jamesh> seb128: if we don't support customisable user dirs, we could still provide the config file pointing at the non-translated dirs
<seb128> jamesh, that would work for me
<oSoMoN> asac: hi, I’m investigating
<tvoss> ogra_, it is, or more precisely, a session service
<jamesh> that way code that is written against the spec would still work
<ogra_> tvoss, ah, thanks
<oSoMoN> asac: mmm, looks like they didn’t run at all
<asac> oSoMoN: webbrowser didnt
<asac> the rest did
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3906/camera-app-autopilot/329637/
<asac> camera
<asac> something fishy with a PID
<ogra_> but had failures it didnt have on mako
<asac> oSoMoN: we will retry webbrowser
<asac> psivaa: can you do that?
<psivaa> asac: tests for today's image have started to run
<psivaa> asac: i'll re-run webbrowser if today's one fails too
<asac> psivaa: ok
<oSoMoN> asac: all the failing tests for camera-app seem to have this error message: Camera error: "Unable to connect to camera"
<asac> ogra_: ^^ that feels like us?
<asac> ogra_: did we change anything? when was the last test success there?
<ogra_> asac, no idea when the last success was there, but rsalveti changed some bots on the android side iirc
<ogra_> along with the switch to pulse
<ogra_> s/bots/bits/
<davmor2> Morning all
<kokoye2007> hello
<kokoye2007> where can check support CPU list
<lool> dholbach: it's nice to be able to install new packages that were uploaded since friday  :-)
<lool> I tried the lighbulb game
<lool> works on read-only image
<lool> there are a bunch of small bugs in the user experience, but it works
<ogra_> kokoye2007, cortex A9 and above CPUs are supported by ubuntu touch
<segastep> yey i have A9
<ogra_> (technically you can run on A8 too, but single core wont be fun to use)
<kokoye2007> thx ogra_
<kokoye2007> MTK6589T is can't ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-extras/+bug/1219765, can you please have a look?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219765 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit Extras "qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.1 doesn’t install assets" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looking
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: also filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-extras/+bug/1219766
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219766 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit Extras "Share.qml: Binding loop detected for property "height"" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the first one is a good catch. the second one i noticed too but from looking into it for a while but IIRC could not find where the loop came from
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: at least you can confirm it, right?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yeah
<oSoMoN> thanks
<jantjeman> hi guys, I've been testing ubuntu touch for a bit on my nexus 4 and last night the battery was almost empty so overnight my phone ran out of juice. I found it shut down this morning but now it doesn't do anything. If I try to boot the screen just stays black. I cannot even get into the bootloader. Do you guys have any idea what might by causing this? Thanks
<ogra_> jantjeman, iirc you need to charge it for a while, then unplug the cable and hold all three buttons for 1min (not less !) to get it out of that state
<jantjeman> ogra, thank you, I will try that right away!
<ogra_> and also always use the wall charger
<ogra_> a USB port will only provide 500mA, thats as much as the device draws
<ogra_> (or nearly at least)
<jantjeman> OK, I'm going to charge it for a while with the charger, it's always been plugged in to the computer. I'll get back to you if it works out OK.
<popey> jantjeman: I've seen that too, needs a big fat charge
<jantjeman> popey: OK, I'll leave it plugged in a couple of hours then :)
<mamenyaka> diwic, how to set up priority for speaker to be greater then headset for apq... ?
<diwic> mamenyaka, try adding "PlaybackPriority 200" in the "Value" section for speakers
<diwic> mamenyaka, just below "PlaybackChannels"
<diwic> ogra_, wanna upload another alsa-lib ?
<mamenyaka> Value {
<mamenyaka> 		PlaybackChannels "2"
<mamenyaka> 		PlaybackPriority 200
<mamenyaka> 	}
<diwic> right
<mamenyaka> or should it be "200" ?
<diwic> "200" probably
<diwic> I think both is okay actually
<ogra_> diwic, a little later, yes
<diwic> ogra_, yeah, no hurries. Just a little higher gain on the N4 speaker and N7 fixup
<diwic> so nothing urgent
<mamenyaka> diwic, great! thank you!
<mamenyaka> diwic, can I MR this change?
<mamenyaka> diwic, well, Music app is not working, when I pless play, it just ends in a fraction of a second
<mamenyaka> diwic, but videos work with sound
<diwic> mamenyaka, hmm, yes, I think we could merge an increase in priority
<diwic> for speaker
<diwic> mamenyaka, at least for now
<mamenyaka> diwic, could you do it?
<diwic> yes
<mamenyaka> diwic, thank you! do you know anything about the Music app?
<diwic> mamenyaka, it works here, I tested it this morning (N4, 0901.1 image)
<mamenyaka> diwic, logcat shows nothing
<mamenyaka> diwic, it worked like a week ago with the same file
<mamenyaka> diwic, any way I could degub?
<diwic> mamenyaka, mp3 files do not work by default
<mamenyaka> oh
<diwic> it isn't an mp3 file?
<mamenyaka> it's an mp3 file
<mamenyaka> that explains
<ogra_> try ogg
<diwic> patents and stuff
<mamenyaka> ogg working fine, thank you
<ax562> hello
<mamenyaka> ogra_, do you have any idea why the sintel video laggs like hell, but other work fine?
<ogra_> because that coded runs software rendered atm
<ogra_> will change this week once the new gstreamer stuff lands
<ogra_> *codec
<mamenyaka> ogra_, great!
<mamenyaka> diwic, thank you for all your help!
<ax562> anyone use eclipse?
<diwic> mamenyaka, what's the name of the device with the apq sound card?
<mamenyaka> Sony Xperia Tablet Z
<diwic> mamenyaka, ok, playbackprioirty merge is in, will be in next alsa-lib upload
<mamenyaka> diwic, thank you
<diwic> yw
<mamenyaka> will there be a 09-02.1 image?
<ogra_> at 8pm UTC, yes
<ogra_> (unless asac cracks the whip to have it manually built earlier)
<psivaa> asac: oSoMoN: ogra_: the webbrowser tests in maguro are still failing. http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3916/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<psivaa> i'm rerunning it again but this failure seems consistent
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thank you, I will test the change, just to be sure
<oSoMoN> psivaa: they’re not failing, they’re not even running…
<mamenyaka> anyone watching? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2qOhDloy2w
<oSoMoN> gusch, nerochiaro: would one of you be available for a trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/increase-test-timeout/+merge/183425
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<psivaa> oSoMoN: the are running in fact but the results are not getting collected for some reason: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-webbrowser-app-autopilot/108/consoleText
<dholbach> lool, it is :)
<ogra_> psivaa, funnily it passed on the last mako run
<psivaa> ogra_: not only in the last one, on mako it was passing even before. the failure is only seen in maguro
<oSoMoN> psivaa, ogra_: and they consistently pass locally on my maguro device
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it looks good to me, but I am not really sure what happens if the environment gets even slower
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sounds like keeping things together with duct tape ;)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: well then every single autopilot test out there will fail, for all applications :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so why your app needs a longer timeout and the others don't ?
<nerochiaro> shouldn't they all fail already ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: because one of the tests requests loading a page that takes 8 seconds to load (by design), so that leaves only 2 seconds for the rest of the test to succeed, and in slow environments that might be a bit to short
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: with this change, the test now has 12 seconds, more than enough
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: excellent. approved
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: good morning, can I ask you a question about the camera app ? or should I refer to another designer for that ?
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: hi! christina is working on the camera app
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: what's the question? I can see if I have a quick answer!
<christina> hey nerochiaro :)
<christina> nerochiaro, how can i help?
<nerochiaro> christina: rachelliu: i spent some time looking into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1129132 but it seems that it's really hard to do what is requested there. so i was wondering if there was an alternative way
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1129132 in camera-app "[camera] Fade out / in chrome between orientations" [Medium,Confirmed]
<christina> nerochiaro, i will take a look
<nerochiaro> christina: thank you :)
<christina> nerochiaro, as im picking this app up now, is this when you rotate the chrome disappears and then re-appear?
<nerochiaro> christina: yes, exactly
<christina> nerochiaro, ok :)
<christina> nerochiaro, do the chromes need to rotate to fit into landscape too?
<christina> for example
<christina> or stay the same?
<ogra_> on my samsung phone the UI elements stay in tehir position but the icons rotate to match the screen rotation
<ogra_> (in android)
<nerochiaro> christina: the icons inside the toolbar rotate, everything else just shifts between the two short edges
<nerochiaro> (top/bottom)
<ogra_> nerochiaro, would you want the bar to move to the bottom in landscape too ?
<christina> nerochiaro, it seems weird to have the zoom in/zoom out not part of the toolbar as it is in portrait
<ogra_> i thnk that makes pressing the shutter button a lot harder
<nerochiaro> ogra_: the yes, it is by design that none of the bars move to the right/left sides. they always stay either at top or at bottom side
<ogra_> well, in case of the cameria i think it makes sense to keep the shutter at the side
<ogra_> (in landscape that is)
<nerochiaro> christina: it was designed that way to make it easier to use, because when the phone is in landscape it is normally held with two hands
<nerochiaro> christina: ogra_: so basically with one hand you operate the zoom and with the other the shutter
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i think that makes sense
<christina> nerochiaro,  have we tried just making the toolbars stay visible when we switch? we can test if moving from bottom to top/bottom between orientation is too much
<nerochiaro> christina: you mean trying to have the bars visibly slide around the screen ?
<nerochiaro> christina: that should be doable, i'll give it a shot
<christina> nerochiaro, yes
<nerochiaro> christina: ok, i'll try and let you know
 * ogra_ doesnt think thats a good idea
<christina> nerochiaro, and if we think when rotating is too much distortion we can try something else then
<nerochiaro> christina: sounds good. thanks
<ogra_> unlesss you probably have the shutter button in a corner
<nerochiaro> ogra_: why not ?
<diwic> rsalveti, last week you asked me to look into the volume hotkeys. I'm not sure how that's expected to work on the phone. On the desktop, it passes through gnome-settings-daemon, which is not running on the phone.
<ogra_> nerochiaro, well, currently the shutter button stays at the same place on the screen ... physically ... if you start flipping the bar it will change position ... you wont find it blindly while atm you can (roughly)
<christina> nerochiaro, cool. let me know how you go then!
<ogra_> i think it iss easier if the one really iportant button does not change its physical position in this case
<ogra_> (i dont care about settings and the like at all, if i need to use these i'm not taking a snapshot, in snapshot mode i would like to trust my finger memory for quick actions)
<nerochiaro> ogra_: it will have to change position when you rotate the phone 180
<seb128> ogra_, can you get ubuntu-touch-settings added to the touch image?
<ogra_> seb128, yep
<ogra_> (you can too, as every core dev can :) )
<nerochiaro> ogra_: sorry, i meant when you rotate between landscape and portrait
<seb128> ogra_, thanks ;-)
<nerochiaro> ogra_: basically: in landscape the button is always on the right of the screen. in portrait it is always on the bottom of the screen.
<seb128> ogra_, (yeah, I just don't have a checkout/didn't do it for a while, if it's easy for you to do I would appreciate you doing it)
<ogra_> nerochiaro, well, today the button stays where it is ... same position on the screen, no matter how you rotate
<ogra_> np
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i think we're saying the same thing
<ogra_> nerochiaro, right, it is always Xmm from the bottom of the case and in the center of the screen ... physicallz
<ogra_> k
<nerochiaro> ogra_: yeah, so you can always find it blind
<ogra_> right
<nerochiaro> ogra_: and christina's suggestion won't change things, it will only add a small delay while the button transitions on rotation
<oSoMoN> psivaa: I strongly suspect the tests are failing because the device they’re being run on is in landscape mode, is there a way to verify that?
<ogra_> i'm saying i wouldnt change that, you sounded like you wanted to change it
<ogra_> oh, then ignore me :)(
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ totally misunderstood the intentions :)
<psivaa> oSoMoN: i'll need to check if there is any test to indicate that. but what i see is that the webbrowser test is timing out. it's not able to complete all the tests within 30 mins
<annerajb> hello
<psivaa> oSoMoN: i see unity8 is taking up CPU resources during the run
<annerajb> ogra_, you there?
<psivaa> oSoMoN: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6054864/
<oSoMoN> weird…
<annerajb> ogra_, cat /proc/cmdline
<annerajb>  console=ttySAC2 no_console_suspend=1 --verbose -v INIT_VERBOSE=yes datapart=/dev
<annerajb> console=ttySAC2 no_console_suspend=1 --verbose -v INIT_VERBOSE=yes datapart=/dev
<annerajb> ahhh it keeps getting cut off
<annerajb> ogra_, here http://pastebin.com/d91CL4zg does that cmdline look right?
<mpt> tvoss, "an mpt server implementation is available"? That sounds scary.
<lool> stgraber: Ok, tested latest daily-proposed -> latest daily-barry (going down in version numbers, required cmdline with -b 0); now testing daily-barry's -1 -> daily-barry's latest
<tvoss> mpt, sorry :) I keep on confusing those three letters :)
<ogra_> annerajb, sure
<psivaa> oSoMoN: the unity8 impact is seen in some other tests as well: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-mediaplayer-app-autopilot/103/artifact/clientlogs/top_after.log/*view*/
<oSoMoN> psivaa: is the unity8 team aware of the issue?
<psivaa> oSoMoN: not really sure.
<annerajb> ogra_, i dont see any upstart debug views on the ttySAC2 do i need to do the /etc/init/tty1.conf to be able to see that??
<ogra_> seb128, what about ubuntu-system-settings ... are they different things ?
<seb128> ogra_, ubuntu-system-settings is the settings app (control center)
<ogra_> and touch settings are defaults ?
<seb128> ogra_, yes, a schemas override to have a different unity launcher config
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> should that probably also ship the XDG stuff from above ?
<seb128> it's a bit trickier, those files are in the user directory
<ogra_> or should that rather go into the session package ?
<OrokuSaki> I had to edit default.pa and uncomment alsa-sink
<OrokuSaki> @mamenyaka
<seb128> so they can't be shipped from a deb
<annerajb> ogra_, here is the serial output are those sys_prop denied message deal breakers? or are they more like warnings http://pastebin.com/eCVLVLWC
<OrokuSaki> mornng ogra
<ogra_> annerajb, nope, the tty1 upstart job is only for firing up a getty on the tty
<seb128> ogra_, ideally we would have an upstart job or something creating those on login if they don't exist, or maybe the session script can do that
<seb128> ogra_, same as having .local/share created
<OrokuSaki> ogra@ I have been trying like crazy to rotate the camera image preview 90 degrees... Is there a way to do this with the camera app? etc?
<ogra_> seb128, right, so the session package then
<seb128> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1204599
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204599 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Unity does not pick up changes to ~/.local/share/applications if it doesn't exist when Unity starts" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, rotates fine on the nexus devices
<OrokuSaki> Something to do with qcom
<OrokuSaki> I am using cameraHAL
<ogra_> seb128, oh, so we already started a collection of bugs it seems :)
<seb128> ogra_, yeah...
<OrokuSaki> camera controls rotate with the compass
<OrokuSaki> I get really confused between the accel and compass
<OrokuSaki> I know what a compass does
<OrokuSaki> accel... like a gyroscope?
<annerajb> ogra_, so that means i have to do something to get serial output from upstart? i tried copying tty1.conf and renaming getty tty1 to getty ttySAC2 but it didnt work
<OrokuSaki> anyways... maybe this will help. #define APP_ORIENTATION 90 to #define APP_ORIENTATION 0
<OrokuSaki> in my QualcommCameraHardware.cpp
<OrokuSaki> grrr!
<ogra_> annerajb, no, yuo shouldnt need to do anything, it shuld just write to the console device you defined
<annerajb> ogra_, i did something the other day that printed more debug output (like return value of commands on the init screen) dont remember how i think it's the INIT_VERBOSE=yes it worked when i had a different cmdline order
<annerajb> ogra_, btw that cmdline is not using the extend patch since that breaks my phone everytime i use it.
<ogra_> annerajb, did you yrt with using console=ttySAC2 for the second console arg ?
<ogra_> *try
<annerajb> both saying the same thing?
<ogra_> also make sure that devtmpfs and devtmpfs mount are enabled in the config so that /dev gets populated as early as possible
<ogra_> yes, both saying the same thing
<ogra_> ? Unknown touch package: ubuntu-touch-settings
<ogra_> [armhf] Merging seeds with available package lists...
<ogra_> No changes found
<ogra_> seb128, is that still in NEW or some such ? ^^
<asac> psivaa: very odd
<asac> wonder what is diffrerent in webbrowser than other apps
<asac> i guess retrying until we get some type of result might be the idea for now
<asac> :)
<ogra_> it loads pages from external servers
<ogra_> i.e. it is relying on responses from there
<asac> ogra_: but nothing got run really
<asac> at least there is like zero logs etc.
<seb128> ogra_, it's in proposed, Laney big beta1 block (and buggy firefox autopkgtest)
<seb128> Laney, can we get ubuntu-settings unblocked (that's only adding a new binary for touch)
<ogra_> ah, k
<asac> let me try running locally i guess
<seb128> Laney, can we force over the buggy firefox autopkgtest while we are at it? ;-)
<asac> oh we have an intro OOBE thingy now
<asac> swipe screen :)
<ogra_> since a week ?
<ogra_> :)
<asac> ogra_: no... it surely was never there
<asac> i ran --pending on thu/friday i think
<ogra_> i think i have seen it since wed. or so
<asac> who knows, maybe its not reliably happening
<ogra_> it happens every new flash since
<ogra_> for me at least
<asac> ok will keep my eyes open i guess
<lool> stgraber: ok, upgrade worked within daily-barry
<lool> stgraber: the only thing I expected and didn't happen is using cmdline to start the update when versions go down; I thought barry would hardcode this
<asac> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054976/
<asac> thats what i get if i run it locally
<oSoMoN> asac: the [Errno 32] traceback is a known issue in python (fixed in python 3), it has no impact on the tests
<asac> oSoMoN: what about the 404?
<oSoMoN> asac: no impact either, it’s because the engine is requesting a favicon, which the test server doesn’t have
<asac> oSoMoN: OK ... how about : Sep  2 11:27:10 ubuntu-phablet utah: 11:27:10.779 WARNING testcase:115 - No tracing available - install the python-autopilot-trace package!
<asac> ?
<oSoMoN> asac: don’t know, I would say it’s more of an informative message than an error, you’ll probably see the same for all tests, unless python-autopilot-trace is installed
<diwic> unity8 takes a lot of cpu here
<asac> Sep  2 11:09:57 ubuntu-phablet utah: 11:09:57.895 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.68:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownObject: No such object path '/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection'
<oSoMoN> that one is clearly an autopilot issue
 * diwic tries rebooting
<psivaa> asac: the webbrowser tests on maguro have been run 3 times with today's images and failed. they all timeout after 30 mins
<asac> psivaa: when you rerun, does it do a complete reinstall?
<psivaa> asac: no, installation is on another test : install-and-boot
<asac> psivaa: so if we retry a job it will run against whatever was last installed on the device>?
<asac> psivaa: can you trigger a reinstall and then rerun the webbrowser?
<asac> not sure if that works
<psivaa> asac: ok, it should work. ill retry that
<asac> cool
<asac> doanac: ^^ lets discuss the case above when you are up
<asac> doanac: also want to discuss how to refine the way we log and export results
<jantjeman> Hi everyone, I've left my phone charging for 2 hours now and pressed the 3 buttons for 1 minute to try and boot the phone multiple times, but it hasn't worked yet. Does it take longer than 2 hours? Or should I start worrying now? :)
<asac> jantjeman: i think it was 1 minute power button
<asac> not all 3
<asac> but maybe i misremember
<jantjeman> ok, I'll try that :)
<jantjeman> thank you
<jantjeman> hmm, not do anything, I'll just leave it a couple more hours and check if it works again then.
<ejat> elo … anyone know where i can refer / use presentation slide for ubuntu edge / ubuntu touch ?
<ejat> ?
<annerajb> ejat, what do you mean?
<ejat> introduction … features …
<ejat> so i can use as reference for my slide
<Laney> seb128: ok, and firefox is already unblocked by cjwatson as you can see in excuses
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> if nobody is going to work on fixing those tests they should be removed though
<Laney> otherwise it's just pointless work updating the version every time
<seb128> right
<darpax> hi guys i was here last week trying to get installed on a nexus7 3G - I'm getting the following in the dmesg on bootup "initrd: Couldn't find data partition. Spawning adbd ..." this is a pre-2013 tilapia device
<annerajb> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/qHyGX4n1 the init is crashing??
<ogra_> annerajb, 402
<lool> ogra_: hey, Mir images aren't on cdimage?
<ogra_> (line)
<lool> ogra_: would you know why?
<ogra_> lool, they are on jenkins (like all test images)
<annerajb> ogra_, i had that warning since i started never gone away
<ogra_> lool, jenkins hackery is quicker and less effort yo set up i think
<ogra_> for these short living test images thats a good way imho
<annerajb> ogra_, could that mean a problem with the /dev/?
<lool> ogra_: ok
<lool> ogra_: was curious if that was the only reason
<ogra_> annerajb, with the console device
<annerajb> maybe it's missing a mknode /dev/ttySAC2
<ogra_> lool, we did the same with the pulse images before merging the new audio stack
<lool> ogra_: and do we have a phablet-tools image type for them?
<ogra_> annerajb, no, devtmpfs would take care
<lool> ogra_: yeah; I think it's good not to make them too confortable
<psivaa> asac: the webbrowser test on maguro had the same timeout issue even after a fresh install.
<ogra_> thats why i asked you to make surte it is enabled (as well as devtmpfs moount)
<annerajb> ogra_, well devtmpfs is already enabled and moutn too. on the config.
<psivaa> this was the state of the device just before it timed out (after 27 mins in to the running) : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6055164/
<ogra_> lool, i think we do, but dont ask me whats the name :)
<ogra_> psivaa, was the fix that oSoMoN landed above ?
<ogra_> (which extended the timeout)
<ogra_> *was that with the
<psivaa> ogra_: i dont think so, it timed out after 30 mins which was the original value
<ogra_> annerajb, hack something in that dumps "ls -l /dev" to /proc/kmsg ...
<ogra_> psivaa, oh, probably a different timeout :)
<psivaa> ogra_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-test-runlists/touch-runlists/view/head:/jenkins/job-creation/templates/touch-autopilot-base.xml.jinja2 still says 30 mins
<lool> ogra_: do I understand correctly that the Mir images are private: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir ?
<ogra_> 30 min for getting a website seems a bit high
<lool> (s-jenkins)
<annerajb> ogra_, where should i place it in the initrd of the init before it runs exec on upstart?
<ogra_> lool, that could well be, i never used them
<lool> ok, thanks
<oSoMoN> ogra_: the fix that I landed today is not related, it was just a general-purpose enhancement, but I don’t expect it to make a difference in the failures we are seeing
<ogra_> (i guess i will have to once the merge is near)
<psivaa> ogra_: the 30 min timeout is for the whole suite with 38 tests
<ogra_> oSoMoN, yeah, understood
<ogra_> psivaa, right, i mixed that up
<asac> psivaa: maybe the webbrowser test just takes longer?
<ogra_> xnox, do you know anything thats faster than "find /" to get a list of all files in the filesystem ?
<psivaa> asac: on mako it finishes in 21 mins
<ogra_> mako has twice the power of maguro ;)
<asac> psivaa: whats our timeout?
<psivaa> asac: 30 mins
<asac> psivaa: we should at least give it 40 min
<ogra_> 45
<asac> psivaa: lets wait... i wam running this stuff locally
<psivaa> asac: ack
<xnox> ogra_: i know dlocate, but that's cheating as it needs a cache.
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> xnox: ho
<asac> xnox: how is emulator going? :)
<xnox> asac: working on a few projects/task simultaneously at the moment. no breakthroughs yet.
<asac> xnox: what projects?
<xnox> asac: things for the sdk and stuff that came out of vUDS.
<sergiusens> cjwatson: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/click/older/+merge/183466 ?
<mhall119> cjwatson: is the Path= that is added to the .dekstop file for click packages also supposed to be used for Icon lookup?
<mhall119> it seems that right now developers have to have the full /opt/click.ubuntu.com/blahblahblah/image.png path
<sergiusens> mhall119: the path to the icon gets set by the desktop hook
<mhall119> sergiusens: it doesn't seem to
<sergiusens> mhall119: I just proposed an MR to fix that
<sergiusens> mhall119: right above you comment
<sergiusens> your*
<mhall119> ah ha, nice
<mhall119> you're fast :)
<sergiusens> mhall119: saw the issue with sudoku and stock ticker
<mhall119> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/click/older/+merge/183466 is the MP to fix it?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Can you revert the first hunk?  "iff" is standard mathematical shorthand for "if and only if"
<cjwatson> It's not a typo
<sergiusens> cjwatson: yeah, sorry about that
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Good call otherwise though, I'll merge once you fix that
<sergiusens> cjwatson: done
<cjwatson> sergiusens: merged/uploaded, thanks
<sergiusens> np
<mzanetti> dholbach: huh? the ubuntu touch software store is online?
<mzanetti> dholbach: does that mean I can really start uploading apps?
<RobbyF> yup
<RobbyF> and i can download them :)
<dholbach> mzanetti, http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/08/software-store-for-click-packages-now-open-for-testing/
<RobbyF> It wild be cool if someone made a G+ app like the Gmail app.
<RobbyF> I assume someone with skill could do it very fast.
 * mzanetti won't spend any spare time G* stuff
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> but I will upload lots of other stuff probably very soon
<popey> yay
<asac> psivaa: can we try the webbrowser on 02 with a bit more timeout?
<asac> just in case?
 * asac  not sure if we did that 
<cking> hrm, where is the clock-app on today's maguro image? it's no where to be seen
<annerajb> ogra_, what is suppose to ls -l dev > /proc/kmsg do? I tried doing that on recovery and it dosnt show up on dmesg
<psivaa> asac: i am running a copied version of the webbrowser test with 45 mins timeout. (did not edit the job config of the original one because that's setup automatically)
<annerajb> ogra_, it didnt work by adding it to the init it didnt print anything
<ogra_> annerajb, well you would want /dev
<annerajb> right i have /dev
<asac> psivaa: cool
<ogra_> (not above though :) )
<annerajb> yeah sorry
<asac> psivaa: so we have a jenkins job to try out. nice
<ogra_> annerajb, also was that /proc/kmsg or /dev/kmsg ?
 * ogra_ cant remember
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: hey, I just submitted a trivial MR against calendar-app, would you have a moment to review it? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-ap-test-assumption/+merge/183476
<annerajb> ogra_, i have ls -l /dev > /proc/kmsg at the bottom of the initrd init before the exec
<ogra_> annerajb, theoretically it should dump the listing of /dev nto dmesg
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, sure :)
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: awesome, thanks!
<annerajb> ogra_, right but it's not printing
<sergiusens> cking: it's there, search it or unfold installed apps
<cking> sergiusens, doh, i didn't see the unfold
<sergiusens> cking: many got hit by this, this was in the shell before, removed now seems to be added back in
<cking> sergiusens, well, it guess it's a "discoverability" issue :-)
<asac> ogra_: for me webbrowser on maguro takes 12 min
<asac> with 4 failyures
<asac> guess thats matching what we see on mako
<rsalveti> diwic: I don't think bug 1204434 is a duplicate of 1219057
<ubot5> bug 1204434 in touch-preview-images "Volume up/down doesnt work" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204434
<rsalveti> diwic: the first one was just about volume not working in the indicator
<rsalveti> the other one (bug 1219057) is an issue in unity, because of the old indicator, breaking the volume keys up/down
<ubot5> bug 1204434 in touch-preview-images "duplicate for #1219057 Volume up/down doesnt work" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204434
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, I tested it, but it doesn't work also after I clean the db
<diwic> rsalveti, which one is about the physical keys on the side?
<rsalveti> diwic: so yeah, the issue is not on our side, it's in unity8
<rsalveti> just bug 1219057
<ubot5> bug 1204434 in touch-preview-images "duplicate for #1219057 Volume up/down doesnt work" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204434
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, before clean db -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055434/
<rsalveti> the other one (bug 1204434) was about sound not working in the indicator, which I had before as well
<ubot5> bug 1204434 in touch-preview-images "Volume up/down doesnt work" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204434
<rsalveti> you changed volume in there, but it wasn't affecting it for real
<rsalveti> which got fixed once we move to pulseaudio
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, after clean db -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055438/
<rsalveti> the indicator works just fine now, the problem is just with the volume keys
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: yeah, I’ve seen the failure for the CI job too, I pushed an update, can you check this one?
<ogra_> asac, yeah
<WebbyIT> sure
<rsalveti> ogra_: the camera was working fine last friday iirc
<rsalveti> flashing latest to see
<rsalveti> ogra_: seems the failures are only with nexus 7, right?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> will check, but it never worked that well with it
<rsalveti> at least it seems fine with mako and maguro
<rsalveti> but one interesting thing is that recording is not working anymore
<rsalveti> but the test passed :-)
<ogra_> hmm, bank holiday for the US today ?
<ogra_> do we do a standup ?
<rsalveti> labor day afaik
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm on
<rsalveti> yup, quick one
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, it works only after I delete the db, is it ok?
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: it shouldn’t really matter, can you please comment about your findings in the MR? I’ll take a closer look later
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, sure
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<rsalveti> diwic: will you push the pulseaudio bump in the archive?
<diwic> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> awesome, thanks
<diwic> rsalveti, that's just making a new version and uploading it, right?
<rsalveti> diwic: yeah
<sergiusens> jdstrand: you around?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I think this is what caused the issue i mentioned on friday
<sergiusens> jdstrand: open("/vendor/lib/egl/libGLES_mali.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied) ...
<beuno> sergiusens, it's a national holiday in the US
<sergiusens> that's with aa-exec
<AskUbuntu> is ubuntu touch available for xolo phones? | http://askubuntu.com/q/340463
<sergiusens> beuno thougth there might of been a slight chance of him not taking it :-)
 * sergiusens emails
<mhall119> beuno: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1219876
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219876 in Software Center Agent "Require all lower case package names" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1219877
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219877 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Force lower case click package name" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan> mhall119:  :) it would be nice to receive these click app naming policies in one bundle :) But I will fix it
<xnox> Mirv: I'm rebuilding qtbase-opensource-src locally and I'm getting: .obj/release-shared/qfilesystemwatcher.o: In function `QFileSystemWatcherPrivate::createNativeEngine(QObject*)':
<xnox> /home/xnox/canonical/qtbase-opensource-src-5.0.2+dfsg1/src/corelib/io/qfilesystemwatcher.cpp:76: undefined reference to `QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::create(QObject*)'
<xnox> /home/xnox/canonical/qtbase-opensource-src-5.0.2+dfsg1/src/corelib/io/qfilesystemwatcher.cpp:76: undefined reference to `QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::create(QObject*)'
<xnox> Mirv: yet last upload did build everywhere in launchpad. Any idea what's going on?
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan, if I knew all of the rules I'd include them all for you, but I don't :)
<bzoltan> mhall119:  No worries :) I am prepared to deal with changes like this
<beuno> mhall119, thanks!
<mhall119> beuno: I'm preparing a new package
<beuno> mhall119, DO YOUR WORST
<mhall119> beuno: I can't change the App package name in the new MyApps
<beuno> ah
<beuno> let me check something
<mhall119> I can change the Application Name, but not the packag ename
<mhall119> and changing the application name to all lower-case (which I don't want to do) doesn't update the package name to be all lower case (which I *do* want to do)
<beuno> mhall119, I'll see if it's a bug and change it for you
<beuno> mhall119, yeah, once you upload you're stuck, which is reasonable I think
<beuno> I'll change it for you
<mhall119> I can't seem up upload my new package either...
<beuno> mhall119, why not?
<mhall119> dunno, it counts down "second remaining" and stops at 0
<mhall119> but then does nothing
<beuno> mhall119, ah, I see someone else is stuck in the same place. Do you have something to debug what's happening to the request?
<mhall119> ah, third (or fifth) time's the charm, it uploaded
<beuno> mhall119, ah, then it's a known issue we're having (and fixing today)
<mhall119> I never saw any errors or anything in previous attempts
 * beuno nods
<beuno> mhall119, changed that package name for you
<mhall119> bzoltan: is there a bug for the fact that hidden files and directories (like .bzr) are being included in click packages?
<mhall119> thanks beuno
<netcurli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1214628
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214628 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Click packages need to exclude the .bzr dir" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mhall119> beuno: I manually set the full Icon= path too, so hopefully 0.9.1 is good to go now
<mhall119> thanks netcurli
<gusch> seb128: ping
<seb128> gusch, hey
<gusch> seb128: any idea why/if mako has an old package of ubuntu-extras?
<asac> ogra_: can we somewhat set the CPU to a low frequency state?
<asac> ogra_: force it during testing?
<asac> in hope that thermal throttling is going away and our overall timeout thing becomes more predictable
<asac> ogra_: is it "just" enabling powersave govenor?
<asac> or mayube disabling all governors and forcing low freq?
<seb128> gusch, no idea, try asking ogra_ maybe ... what image do you use?
<gusch> seb128: the problem is on jenkins ...
<seb128> gusch, oh? url?
<gusch> seb128: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/426/testReport/junit/gallery_app.tests.test_album_view/TestAlbumView/test_album_view_open_photo_with_touch_/
<beuno> mhall119, you are live
<seb128> gusch, is there a fix that landed since and that you need or...?
<mhall119> \o/
<gusch> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-ui-extras/friends0.2/+merge/182895
<gusch> ups - just saw I was chatting with sil2100 about that issue, not you - sorry
<seb128> gusch, no worry, but that fix landed in saucy last week: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/148752827/ubuntu-ui-extras_0.1%2B13.10.20130821.1-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B13.10.20130829-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<sil2100> seb128, gusch: yes, that's what I was saying earlier
<gusch> seb128: yes, but still, sometimes jenkins fails on mako because of that bug
<gusch> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> This fix was in, but I still didn't get an answer from the QA guys what version of ubuntu-ui-extras is installed on the mediumtests
<sil2100> But I guess it's using the fixed one
<sil2100> gusch: is it possible that it's some different issue?
<gusch> sil2100: well - one time it worked today, and 3 times it didn't
<gusch> sil2100: it always and only fails on mako
<seb128> gusch, sil2100: what is bringing ui-extra in?
<seb128> Depends: gallery-app (>= 0.0.67+13.10.20130829.1-0ubuntu1), libautopilot-qt, libqt5test5, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<seb128> shouldn't the gallery autopilot package depends on it if it needs it?
<seb128> gusch, sil2100: to me it looks like you are missing a depends, I'm surprised it works at all
<seb128> it probably works by luck on some machines with non cleaned status
<mhall119> hmmm, apps scopes keep failing on me
<gusch> seb128: gallery needs it, and gallery has the dependency - I don't see an issue here
<beuno> mhall119, on download?
<mhall119> beuno: no, on searching
<mhall119> it's like things get stuck
<beuno> ah
<mhall119> I clear the search, but it doesn't reload the dash results
<beuno> that's an alecu thing then
<seb128> gusch, if you need the current version you should depends on >=
<mhall119> beuno: after installing, I don't have the /current/ folder, just /0.9.1/ in /opt/
<mhall119> and my .desktop wasn't installed :(
<beuno> mhall119, that would be more of a cjwatson question
<gusch> seb128: I depend on almost every package on a pretty new version - but I could add that here just to get it integrated somehow
 * beuno dodges left and right
<ogra_> asac, you need to do that based on what android uses ... ondemand on mako will for example make the device not behave well
<mhall119> gah, stuck again
<mhall119> alecu: how can I debug scope problems?  After I search I can't "unsearch"
<ogra_> asac, i think powersave and performance might work, but that also would require testing, usually the BSP kernels are built around the preferred governor, ignoring all the others 9or if we break the others)
<mhall119> hmmm, this may go beyond scopes...
<mhall119> http://ubuntuone.com/4v3fUxUPkTDGzqOyGRC4Ha Unity doesn't see any apps at all
<cjwatson> mhall119: That means that click crashed somewhere in the middle of the install
<cjwatson> mhall119: I would need an example I can reproduce
<mhall119> cjwatson: try https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119/uReadIt/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.uReadIt-0.9.1.click?noauth=1
<mhall119> the 0.9.1 directory in /opt/ is empty too
<mhall119> so it's like it's not even unpacking it
<seb128> gusch, otherwise wait on fginther and co to have a look, but it's an holiday in the U.S today so it's going to be for tomorrow
<mhall119> cjwatson: beuno: here's my unity-scope-click.log
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055750/
<cjwatson> Unfortunately that's no use due to bug 1218483
<ubot5> bug 1218483 in click (Ubuntu) "Installation errors are not reported" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218483
<cjwatson>  error setting ownership of symlink `/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit/0.9.1/debug/hot.json.dpkg-new': Operation not permitted
<cjwatson> is the actual failure here
<mhall119> I had just dist-upgraded the phone too, so everything is latest
<mhall119> dang, ./debug/ isn't even needed
<cjwatson> well, it's not anything especially specific to that path
<cjwatson> it's probably a bug in the preload library; investigating
<mhall119> it's strange because the symlink it pointing to another file in the same directory, both with the same permissions
<cjwatson> Not relevant
<mhall119> ok
<cjwatson> click has a preload library that it uses to ensure that the low-level unpack operation can't evilly overwrite other files
<mhall119> cjwatson: is there any place I can add excludes to click build?
<cjwatson> Some details of this are a bit architecture-specific due to differences in libc; this is one
<cjwatson> mhall119: The intent of click build is that you assemble a staging directory containing the things you want to ship which you then build into a .click
<cjwatson> So at present there's no exclude support
<mhall119> ok, and QtCreator is just running it inside the project directory
<cjwatson> Since people seem to be ignoring / not aware of this intent, maybe I'll have to change this
<mhall119> cjwatson: that would probably make it easier on the qtcreator plugin, since it has no way of knowing what files it should copy into such a staging dir
<mhall119> but being able to run "click build -I.bzr -Idebug" to ignore ./.bzr/ and ./debug/ would be nice
<cjwatson> mhall119: I don't buy that argument as such, because it would need configuration for what to exclude just as it would need configuration for what to include
<mhall119> true, but it's easier to maintain a list of excludes than a list of includes
<cjwatson> But it may be convenient to add exclude support in any event.  Feel free to file a bug
<mhall119> cjwatson: file a bug against what?
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/click doesn't have bug tracking enabled it seems
<cjwatson> Deliberately\
<cjwatson> Use the Ubuntu package
<cjwatson> It's distracting for me to have to track bugs in two places, so I refuse to
<mhall119> only two? :)
<cjwatson> No point if I don't have to
<cjwatson> Also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/click/ says "Ubuntu tracks bugs for packages derived from this project" with a link
<mhall119> I suppose that's fine until Click packages become wildly popular on other distros and gains widespread use
<cjwatson> I've added a note to https://launchpad.net/click
<cjwatson> mhall119: Even so, you're experiencing your bug using the Ubuntu packaging of click, so you should file it against that
<cjwatson> If it were the case that they were different, you wouldn't know whether it was a bug in the upstream code or the Ubuntu code
<mhall119> well, I would because I know the original author's IRC nick :)
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1219912 filed, marked as Wishlist
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219912 in click (Ubuntu) "Allow excluding specific files or directories when building a click package" [Wishlist,New]
<cjwatson> mhall119: I've fixed that symlink handling bug for 0.4.2
<mhall119> thanks cjwatson
<mhall119> cjwatson: and the Icon path replacement was fixed in 0.4.1 right?
<mhall119> I just need the relative path to the icon file now?
<cjwatson> mhall119: The bug fixed in 0.4.1 would have prevented the desktop file being written at all
<mhall119> what do you mean?
<cjwatson> Not sure how to explain it differently
<mpt> seb128, Laney: Unless you make any notes in the "System Settings planning" doc, I'll start with the screens that don't have any wireframe at all right now, then work through the rest from top to bottom.
<cjwatson> mhall119: With <0.4.1, the problem was that "click desktophook" wasn't writing out a new desktop file to ~/.local/share/applications/
<cjwatson> mhall119: So you could have ended up with a stale file from a previous version
<Laney> mpt: can you re-link me? I'll try and look tomorrow
<seb128> mpt, what sort of notes would you like?
<mhall119> cjwatson: ok, the bug I was talking to sergiusens about was the fact that Icon=uReadIt.png wouldn't show the icon in the Unity 8 dash
<Laney> priorities for re-wireframing iirc
<seb128> mpt, things missing?
<mpt> Laney, http://goo.gl/ZaL8VL
<mhall119> cjwatson: sergiusens said it was fixed by his MP
<Laney> ta
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ping
<cjwatson> mhall119: Not quite.  sergiusens' MP did what I explained above
<seb128> mpt, "sound - battery - about" are my top 3 (we are close to finish those) if you want priority of things useful to me
<mhall119> cjwatson: so does the desktop file hook replace the Icon= path with the installed location or doesn't it?
<annerajb_> ogra_, i added a break before the mount move.
<annerajb_> and ran the mount move commands by hand
<mpt> seb128, ok, I'll do those first
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<annerajb_> ogra_, i dont see a tty1 let me get a pastebin or something more readable
<annerajb_> ogra_, sorry the other way around i dont see ttySAC2
<annerajb_> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/T1JkdHXD
<mpt> seb128, notes on preferred priority and/or things missing. :-)
<cjwatson> 17:52 <cjwatson> mhall119: Not quite.  sergiusens' MP did what I explained above
<cjwatson> 17:52 <cjwatson> mhall119: But "click desktophook" normally replaces the value of Icon with an absolute path in the modified version it writes out to ~/.local/share/applications/
<cjwatson> (was disconnected)
<seb128> mpt, k, thanks for adding those number, I'm going to have another look for things missing as well
<mhall119> cjwatson: ok, I'll wait until I can get 0.4.2 on my phone then try installing again
<ogra_> annerajb_, well, then you can not output anything to it indeed
<annerajb_> so should i add a mknode on the init?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> i thought you already read output on that device ?
<mhall119> beuno: it won't let me upload a new package again, anything I can do to debug this?
<annerajb_> ogra_, what do you mean read output?
<ogra_> annerajb_, i thought you asked how to get the console output printed to that device
<annerajb_> ogra_, i can read output thru the serial but it seems some output like upstart is not showing up on the serial
<annerajb_> the --verbose for example didnt do a difference on the serial output
<ogra_> annerajb_, so you used something like init="/sbin/init --verbose" and that didnt work ?
<annerajb_> ----__----- no lol
<annerajb_> i just dropped a --vebrose on the cmdline
<annerajb_> i feel stupid..
<annerajb_> brb let me change it to be init=
<ogra_> (thats at least how i understand the upstart debugging doc)
<ogra_> ah, no, the first paragraph looks like just adding --verbose would be allowed too
<ogra_> though i think your init dies before it can even be verbose :)
<annerajb_> ogra_, you know what INIT_VERBOSE=yes is for?
<ogra_> no idea
<annerajb_> i had something that it printed a really verbose output on the serial but can't recall what it was or what combination of commands
<ogra_> where did you get that from ?
<annerajb_> it printed the output of every command the init executed
<ogra_> probably some upstart specialist knows more :)
<annerajb_> there's where i got that surfacefligner was started drm pvsrss
 * cjwatson gets pre-existing tests passing on his click multi-root branch - no bets on it actually working yet though
<annerajb_> a bunch of apps are started
<ogra_> like xnox or jodh
<annerajb_> ok ogra_ is surfaceflinger started by upstart?
<ogra_> no
<cjwatson> --verbose
<cjwatson> re upstart
<annerajb_> cjwatson, so adding that on the kernel command line is enought?
<ogra_> cjwatson, doesnt work ... thats what started this discussion
<ogra_> at least thats what annerajb_ claims
<cjwatson> annerajb_ said "--vebrose" which is not the same
<ogra_> oh
<annerajb_> yeah it's written correctly on the cmdline
<annerajb_> i am not copy pasting
<ogra_> lol ... annerajb_ you shouldnt discuss with dyslexic people llike me :)
<cjwatson> I would not expect init="/sbin/init --verbose" to work; quoting on the kernel command line is optimistic at best
<annerajb_> cjwatson, ok so ill change it back to --verbose
<cjwatson> Perhaps your boot is dying before it gets to upstart
<ogra_> it is
<cjwatson> Then you probably want debug=
<cjwatson> Literally that, nothing afterwards
<annerajb_> ok what does that do?
<ogra_> it dies directly after or at run-init
<cjwatson> Turns on "set -x" in the initramfs, which causes the shell to emit a debugging trace
<annerajb_> ok
<annerajb_> does the order on the kernel cmdline matter?
<cjwatson> No
<ogra_> only for the console= statements
<ogra_> if you have more thna one
<annerajb_> CONFIG_CMDLINE="no_console_suspend=1 debug= --verbose datapart=/dev/mtdblock3 console=tty1"
<annerajb_> that's how it looks
<annerajb_> thought i will have to add console=ttySAC2,115200 at the start to see serial output
<cjwatson> You'll have to add it somewhere.  Output should appear on all console=, but the last console= is used when opening /dev/console, so I'd be inclined to suggest putting the serial console last just in case
<annerajb_> ok so ill put it after tty1
<ogra_> cjwatson, upstart wont like that since there is no /dev/ttySAC2
<annerajb_> but i cant atleast see upstart complain in ttySAC2 with --verbose :D
<annerajb_> or should be able too
<ogra_> well, you will see, i guess it dies because there is no proper cosole then
<cjwatson> ogra_: If it doesn't get to upstart, who cares :)
<gaurav__> which are the exact files to download
<gaurav__> for mako
<gaurav__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<gaurav__> is this the lastest available?
<ogra_> this is ancient
<sergiusens> cwayne_: pong
<cwayne_> sergiusens, was there a change to maalit recently?  our maalit config we dropped in ~ now causes maalit to never show
<annerajb_> ogra_, that page needs a giant banner saying that is old i thought that was the latest too. since a bunch of web post on xda link to it.
<ogra_> annerajb_, well, a bunch of ports have never been updated beyond that point in time ...
<ogra_> so for them it is recent i guess :)
<gaurav__> can you get me the latest page
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<gaurav__> can you help me install this thing
<gaurav__> I am one a stock rooted nexus 4
<gaurav__> on*
<gaurav__> Windows 8
<ogra_> do you have working fastboot and adb on that windows box ?
<gaurav__> yes
<gaurav__> i do
<ogra_> ok, so first of all boot into fastboot/bootloader mode
<gaurav__> okay
<gaurav__> 1 sec
<gaurav__> gimme the command to reboot
<gaurav__> i forgot :P
<ogra_> adb reboot-bootloader iirc
<ogra_> (or without dash, i'm never sure)
<gaurav__> done
<gaurav__> yeah its without the dash
<ogra_> download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<gaurav__> is this the very latest
<ogra_> fastboot flash recovery saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<ogra_> thats the last blessed image
<gaurav__> 1 sec
<ogra_> there are untested ones in the /pending folder if you prefer something newer
<gaurav__> 1 sec please
<sergiusens> cwayne_: for maliit, there were talks about moving to gsettings, seb128 might know more about that
<sergiusens> as in status
<cwayne_> sergiusens, thanks
<cwayne_> seb128, ping
<seb128> cwayne_, hey
<gaurav__> OGRA thats done
<ogra_> gaurav__, great, then boot into the new recovery mode you just flashed
<sergiusens> cwayne_: the configs should be in lp:ubuntu-keyboard  fwiw
<gaurav__> how
<sergiusens> if anywhere
<cwayne_> sergiusens, thanks
<cwayne_> seb128, have there been any changes to maalit that would cause our configs to break it (i.e. have it not show up anymore)
<ogra_> gaurav__, fastboot reboot recovery
<gaurav__> and the name of the recovery?
<seb128> cwayne_, I doubt it, there was no landing of ubuntu-keyboard since 0829.1
<ogra_> just these three words
<seb128> cwayne_, I don't work on the osk though
<seb128> tmoenicke does
<gaurav__> no its just gving me a list of commands
<ogra_> gaurav__, well, you should have a big green "start" on your screen ... just select recovery mode with the volume keys and press power
<gaurav__> Done
<gaurav__> yea works
<ogra_> great, now you should be able to run adb shell
<ogra_> if that works, exit the shell again
<gaurav__> Now what do i do?
<ogra_> download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip
<gaurav__> yes
<ogra_> then adb push saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip /sdcard/
<gaurav__> 2 min to download
<gaurav__> do i do it when the phone is in recovery mode or fast boot mode
<gaurav__> I am currently on the CWMbased recovery page on my phone
<cwayne_> seb128, hm, im not sure when we introduced our confg, maybe it broken on 0829.1, i'll take a look thanks
<ogra_> gaurav__, thats where you should be :)
<gaurav__> where should i be to use the push command
<beuno> mhall119, yeah, we have a problem with the server
<beuno> working on it
<ogra_> wherever you executed the fastboot command before
<gaurav__> <ogra->
 * annerajb_ on reboot loop apparently those kernel cmdlines broke somethin
<gaurav__> it says device not found
<gaurav__> OGRA
<gaurav__> when i press adb devices there are no devices showing
<gaurav__> should i just switch on my phone and put it in the sd card manually
<gaurav__> OGRA you there?
<gaurav__> can anyone help me out ?
<gaurav__> i am kinda struck installing ubuntu touch
<netcurli> gaurav__: you are in the recovery screen right now?
<netcurli> on the phone
<gaurav__> yes
<netcurli> and you can or cannot connect with adb?
<gaurav__> cannot connect
<gaurav__> i am unable to push this file
<gaurav__> so i booted up and maually copied the file into my internal storage
<gaurav__> that didnt work out either
<ogra_> select "install zip from sdcard" in the menu ...
<gaurav__> i was unable to copy :(
<ogra_> (once you managed to copy it over)
<gaurav__> no
<gaurav__> now i am in CWM based rcovery screen
<ogra_> right, and you should be able to adb push the file
<gaurav__> gimme the command again please
<ogra_> adb push saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip /sdcard/
<ogra_> (it is a few lines above in the backlog too btw)
<gaurav__> done
<ogra_> k, now select "install zip from sdcard" on the phone ...
<gaurav__> installed it
<ogra_> great
<gaurav__> now
<ogra_> now do exactly the same with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<gaurav__> I push it and then install it from sd card
<gaurav__> ?
<ogra_> download, push, install
<gaurav__> okay it says 5 min to download
<gaurav__> then what do i do
<gaurav__> i just reboot?
<ogra_> reboot
<ogra_> and thats it
<gaurav__> will it reboot to ubuntu?
<ogra_> yes
<gaurav__> Okay one more question does it have OTA's
<gaurav__> once i boot in
<ogra_> not this image variant
<gaurav__> Oh but this is a Stock Image right
<ogra_> and if you want the system image there is no windows installation yet
<gaurav__> Oh I get it!!
<ogra_> (system image is how we call the OTA one)
<gaurav__> Is this the latest i can get?
<gaurav__> I mean with the bugs and all
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> no, that would have been /pending instead of /current for the download URl
<gaurav__> So if i have to revert to android
<gaurav__> Flash-all.bat would do it right?
<ogra_> you just follow the instructions on the install wikipage
<gaurav__> Thats kinda for linux so...
<ogra_> ah, not sure there is a windows way described
<gaurav__> was just wondering!!
<ogra_> well, i'm sure you will find documentation for how to do it from windows
<ogra_> that should be a pretty standard task
<gaurav__> could you please link me the website from where you have downlaoded these files
<gaurav__> i mean not the download links
<ogra_> does your IRC client have a scroll bar ? just scroll up
<gaurav__> haha yea
<ogra_> :)
<gaurav__> thanks a ton?
<gaurav__> !!
<ogra_> welcome
<gaurav__> could you share your email!!
<ogra_> ogra@ubuntu.com ...
<gaurav__> Thanks again
<ogra_> Laney, did that settings package i was supposed to seed make it in ?
<ogra_> aha, seems it did
 * ogra_ updates meta 
<gaurav__> Hey Ogra !! just a random question
<gaurav__> Is ubuntu like windows phone
<gaurav__> or is it like android using Triple Buffering to make things smoother
<ogra_> lol, no idea, i never had a windows phone in my hand
<gaurav__> lets say apple
<gaurav__> i mean smooth like how apple was from the beginning without hardware accleration
<aquarius> jdstrand, ping: in a click package's manifest, do I need "audio" permissions to play any sound at all (even, say, a "ding" you've-picked-something-up sound in a game), or is that for apps that want to play background audio or something equally clever?
<ogra_> its is a little less smooth than android in some places (browser for example) but smoother in others
<gaurav__> yea!!
<ogra_> apple has always had HW acceleration
<beuno> aquarius, I would expect he's not around today, labour day in the US, etc
<gaurav__> you get my point about the smoothness don't you
<ogra_> (as does android and ubuntu touch)
<gaurav__> i mean its so natural on Ios
<gaurav__> than it is on android
<aquarius> beuno, oh yeah, good point. Who else is on the security team and isn't celebrating the eventual triumph of socialism?
<gaurav__> running the ui on background thread like ios
<ogra_> gaurav__, dont forget it is less than 6 months old
<aquarius> mdeslaur, ping
<aquarius> bah, he's not around either ;)
<beuno> aquarius, they're all socialists, these security folks
<sergiusens> aquarius: sbeattie
<aquarius> power to the people!
<aquarius> sbeattie, ping :)
<aquarius> sbeattie, in a click package's manifest, do I need "audio" permissions to play any sound at all (even, say, a "ding" you've-picked-something-up sound in a game), or is that for apps that want to play background audio or something equally clever?
<ogra_> try it our in that light and you will see sommther stuff than android, but also a lot of rough edges everywhere ... and even bad behavior sometimes
<ogra_> s/sommther/smoother/
<sergiusens> aquarius: but I think the answer is yes
<aquarius> sergiusens, yes to "you need audio permissions to play any sound at all"?
<sergiusens> aquarius: and audio_files if you want to access files out of your namespace
<aquarius> ooooh.
<gaurav__> hey ogra
<gaurav__> i am done pushing the file
<sergiusens> aquarius: correct
<ogra_> gaurav__, so install it then
<gaurav__> the file name appears to be ready to flash?
<aquarius> sergiusens, what does "access files out of my namespace" mean? I currently load some wav files in QML and play them.
<gaurav__> "ready to flash!
<gaurav__> is that the file
<sergiusens> aquarius: files like $HOME/Music
<aquarius> oh right, I don't need that :)
<gaurav__> the file is succesfully pushed
<gaurav__> but i dont see it
<ogra_> it should still have the same name it had on your PC
<beuno> mhall119, try and upload again?
<gaurav__> 1 sec
<gaurav__> i made a blooper
<annerajb_> ogra_, do you foresee any problems with my partitions being in yaffs instead of ext4? i sometimes get crashes on yafs on recovery
<sbeattie> aquarius: 'audio' gives you the ability to play sounds, access to $HOME/Music is through 'music_files_read'
<mhall119> beuno: worked like a charm!
<ogra_> annerajb_, well, the mounting obviously works, i think your issue lies somewhere in upstart vs the kernel config
<aquarius> sbeattie, excellent. So to play any sound at all I need "audio"?
<gaurav__> could you give the command to push again please
<sbeattie> aquarius: yes
<annerajb_> ogra_, ok any benefit of using ext4 instead of yaffs
<aquarius> sbeattie, thank you!
<ogra_> annerajb_, i doubt it helps your issue in any way
<annerajb_> ogra_, i know it wont help the issue just asking for a future as in when it works fine
<sergiusens> aquarius: /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/policygroups/ubuntu/1.0/audio
<sergiusens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6056120/
<ogra_> there is surely a reason the vendor picked yaffs
<annerajb_> ok
<ogra_> might be the best with your flash chip
<beuno> mhall119, sweet
<gaurav__> ogra is Basic data and WIFi working on this rom
<gaurav__> it hasent booted yet
<gaurav__> how do i put music on this thing
<gaurav__> the mtp is not visible
<gaurav__> OGRA
<annerajb_> cjwatson, ogra_, http://pastebin.com/bTYZuvBi "no_console_suspend=1 debug= --verbose datapart=/dev/mtdblock3 console=tty1 console=ttySAC2,115200"
<cjwatson> don't ask me :)
<annerajb_> cjwatson, sorry , ogra_ forgot this  Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<annerajb_> [   21.847560] Backtrace:
<sergiusens> rsalveti: can you review this https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/android/+merge/183532 ? It's to support https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/cambridge/ufa-flash/+merge/183533 which I'm not sure you can view
<balachmar> aah, crap I had the kernel config thing open. And answered a lot of questions already. For some reason I pressed control + c, now I need to start over again...
<balachmar> \me hits head against the wall
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know how the camera app decides to be portrait or landscape??
<netcurli> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/DeviceOrientation.qml
<OrokuSaki> @netcurli thanks!
<OrokuSaki> anyone know how to compile an ubuntu touch application?
<OrokuSaki> I see it uses cmake?
 * mhall119 was hoping to see click 0.4.2 available today :(
<OrokuSaki> Anyone have a guide to setup an enviroment to compile ubuntu touch qt5 apps?
<OrokuSaki> I want to recompile the camera-app
<OrokuSaki> Neat. http://askubuntu.com/questions/260185/is-there-way-to-compile-qt5-programs-written-with-c-to-ubuntu-touch
<annerajb_> cjwatson, hey you aroudn my kernel panic is because upstart dies.
<annerajb_> [   21.791001] ANNER: running upstart.
<annerajb_> [   21.795314] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<annerajb_> [   21.801411] Backtrace:
<annerajb_> hmmm maybe i should add back that tty1 -_-... let me try taht
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-03
<nyl> make: *** No rule to make target `frameworks/base/nfc-extras/com.android.nfc_extras.xml'
<nyl> do i need to edit manifest.xml?
<nyl> erm now it works o.O
<computerwizard0> make: *** No rule to make target `out/target/product/tostab03/android-boot.img', needed by `out/target/product/tostab03/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/cm_tostab03-target_files-eng.username.zip'.  Stop.
<computerwizard0> Everything else builds just fine.  Any thoughts on where to begin looking for a fix to this?
<nyl> make: *** [/home/nyl/ubuntu-touch/out/target/product/jfltexx/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libstagefright_intermediates/QCUtilityClass.o] Error 1
<nyl> make: *** [/home/nyl/ubuntu-touch/out/target/product/jfltexx/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libstagefright_intermediates/AwesomePlayer.o] Error 1
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know how to set the natural orientation for my device?? or any device??? or how to check it?
<OrokuSaki> portrait vs landscape?
<OrokuSaki> I remember quantal had a way...
<mhall119> OrokuSaki: I don't think there ever was a way to change the default orientation of the shell
<mhall119> nor will there be until we switch to Mir
<mhall119> or so I've been told
<OrokuSaki> I guess my issue is the camera app.. it always wants to display my camera as landscape, when it should be portrait..
<RobbyF> mhall119, I'll paypal $15 bucks for a g+ app that works like gmail.
<OrokuSaki> Maybe I can recompile the camera app...
<mhall119> RobbyF: a webapp?
<RobbyF> yeah - lol
<mhall119> it'd just need a .desktop file and icon
<RobbyF> I started to look at the directions and the first thing said SDK and API then I said that sounds wrong.
<RobbyF> packaged for the click webstore?
<mhall119> RobbyF: by hand
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/TjXa08NM So I notice some good information from the source code to the camera app..
<OrokuSaki> I am like the Nexus with a sideways mounted camera... How can I correct the orientation? Recompile the camera app for my device?? Set the orientation of the camera to -90???
<annerajb> nyl, you solved your errors?
<OrokuSaki> The SDK is nice.
<mhall119> RobbyF: very nearly got it
<mhall119> RobbyF: I'll try again in the morning
<RobbyF> k
<RobbyF> easiest 15 ever, but i'd be more impressed if you made it a click package so i just tapped install :)
<mhall119> RobbyF: http://ubuntuone.com/27mCO1Epcfixa5gXAaI21i if you want to see what I have so far
<mhall119> as a click package
<RobbyF> wifes yelling at me. toss it in the beta web store :)
<RobbyF> bug ya tomorrow
<annerajb> damm it i wonder why upstart is getting stuck
<Mirv> xnox: hmm, that does not sound familiar, so no, no idea.
<Mirv> xnox: google gives cross-compilation related results regarding that first. so are you doing such, or something else than debuild like own ./configure line?
<Guest90470> hello
<Guest90470> any guidance on installing touch on galaxy tab 2?
<dholbach> good morning
<lool> oy
<lool> stgraber: When you come up, let's look at renumbering the daily{,-proposed} images and announcing this image update thing   :-)
<xnox> Mirv: nope, just what's currently in the archive. I'll try the pre-released 5.1.1 packages now instead.
<Mirv> xnox: ok. check https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages if you want the latest packaging (mostly resyncs with Debian), or simply  lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src
<Mirv> I'll copy them over to the in-use PPA once I'm ready with the new round of builds
<dholbach> does anyone know why the ureadit app can't be opened?
<dholbach> (on 20130902.1)
<dholbach> dpm, can you install ureadit from the software store?
<dholbach> ^ maybe lool, too
<dholbach> or rather, can you launch it, once it's installed
<asac> ogra_: moin
<asac> ogra_: any idea if our .1 build fell apart yesterday?
<spixon> Hi all
<dpm> dholbach, let me update to 20130902.1 - is that the image you get with --pending?
<asac> psivaa: hi! :)
<dpm> yep, it is
<asac> psivaa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130902.1/ - that build never made it to the dashboard
<asac> any idea?
<dholbach> dpm, it is - or just try installing it on whatever you're on
<lool> dholbach: got a manifest error
<lool> dholbach: but not sure I'm on the right image
<dholbach> lool, me too
<dpm> flashing now
<dholbach> beuno, mhall119: do you get the manifest error too, when launching ureadit after having installed it from the software store?
<spixon> Hi asac..that link you gave generic image ...can stright install in tablet?
 * lool reaches out straight for strace this time
<dpm> lool, if I've got a C++ QML extension I want to cross-compile for arm on my desktop... how do I do it? Do we have instructions somewhere to set up an environment for cross-compiling for arm somewhere?
<lool> dpm: so we want to make this super easy, but for now the only thing we have are older instructions for cross-building debian/ubuntu packages
<lool> dpm: qmake in particular might introduce extra pain
<dholbach> dpm, IIRC xnox wanted to put together some instructions (or at least some bullet points?)
<lool> dpm: one doc I found recently but didn't have to review in full is https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/DevPlatform/CrossCompile/CrossbuildingQuickStart
<asac> spixon: well, depends which tablet basically
<ogra_> asac, looks all fine
<asac> spixon: you should use phablet-flash
<lool> it covers sbuild cross-compilation and also xdeb
<dpm> lool, yeah, I understand and I agree that we should make it super easy, I'm just wondering how to do it at all (simply to figure it out myself) beforehand
<ogra_> no idea why utah didnt pick up
<lool> dpm: I'm interestedin the outcome of your research of where we stand, in fact I wanted to do something similar this week
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130902.1.changes
<ogra_> gnome-control-center is gone ...
<asac> spixon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<spixon> asac.. I new in ubuntu....try to get some idea and basic guide
<asac> spixon: great! welcome :) so if you have a device that we currently support give it a try. check out the wiki above. one prerequisite we currently assume is that you have ubuntu installed on your laptop/desktop already
<spixon> asac Thanks
<lool> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058027/
<lool> dholbach: so just update your client to latest version
<dholbach> karamba!
<lool> dholbach: it's something worth bringing up with cjwatson once he's around
<lool> dpm: do you have a branch with the app to cross-build?
<lool> dpm: would actually help me to have a real life app to look at for today  :-)
<dpm> dholbach, manifest error
<dholbach> lool, you mean passing through a more descriptive error message?
<lool> dholbach: well, how do we deal with this in the user experience
<psivaa> asac: the jenkins publisher plugin had died last night. i've restarted it now.
<dholbach> lool, hum, there's no newer click in the apt repository
<lool> dholbach: certainly click will be updated post 13.10, we need a way to support this mismatch
<psivaa> asac: there is a large queue at the moment. so it may take a while for the whole results to show up in the dashboard
<lool> either we make sure SDK releases include a click version included in our supported images (in production), or we allow multiple versions in the appstore and have the client specify its supported versions etc.
<dpm> lool, yeah, I'm using PPAs to do the cross-building for now. Here's the branch for my QML C++ extension (https://code.launchpad.net/qzxing/) which is used by this QML frontent (https://launchpad.net/qreator/touch)
<dholbach> dpm, what did you mean by "update your client to latest version"?
<lool> dholbach: my device has 0.3.4 and saucy has 0.4.1
<lool> dholbach: perhaps I'm getting a different error than you then?
<lool> dholbach: let me retry after flashing yesterday's image
<dholbach> I have 0.4.1 installed on my device
<dholbach> hang on let me double check
<dpm> dholbach, where did I say that?
<lool> dholbach: aha, so different issue than mine
<asac> psivaa: thx!
<lool> dpm: you're build-deping on cross-compilers to do the cross-compilation in a PPA or you're using a PPA which builds natively for armhf but with qemu?
<lool> the latter isn't really cross-compilation
<lool> (not trying to make a point but more understanding what you do)
<dholbach> lool, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058044/
<lool> dholbach: is this with click install launched as root?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> interesting, /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit/0.9.2/ only contains a ".click" directory
<dpm> lool, I simply asked in #launchpad to enable armhf builds for that PPA, and I've got a recipe in LP that does daily builds. So I believe it's the latter (although I don't know the internals of LP as to whether it uses qemu)
<lool> dholbach: is this a clean install?  I think it could either be a permission issue with running click in different ways, or it could be another bug in the LD_PRELOAD stuff
<lool> dholbach: I'm flashing to latest version to reproduce
<lool> dpm: yes indeed
<dholbach> let me --wipe
<lool> dpm: thanks for the source, will try cross-building it too, albeit I see it's qmake
<WebbyIT> hi timp, I see you did the header element in SDK, shall you help me with a similar thing, please?
<dpm> lool, yeah, I used SDK and Qt Creator as much as possible to exercise our tools (and to make it easier for me :)
<lool> dpm: rightfully so
<lool> xnox: did you have a specific qml extension in mind to serve as a template for cross-compilation?
<OrokuSaki> Trying to create a package in qtcreator.. anyone know how to get past this?? FAIL!  : QmlTests::tst_ViewFinderGeometry::compile() module "QtTest" is not installed
<xnox> lool: just similar to the current one: bog standard empty extension template, or bog standard empty extension with page stack template.
<OrokuSaki> I have QtTest installed
<dholbach> lool, freshly installed system - same problem
<dholbach> lool, I'll file a bug
<lool> dpm: so I tried cross-building it with sbuild
<lool> dpm: found a couple of bugs
<lool> dpm: it does find the cross-compiler just fine
<dholbach> lool, maybe click can't deal with symlinks?
<lool> dpm: but this was written for Debian and just sets APT::Architecture to list armhf which would require http://archive.u.c to have armhf; so I had to edit the chroot to list deb [arch=armhf] http://ports.u.c saucy main... and disable apt-get update (--no-apt-update); then this failed while resolving cross-bdeps, presumably because I had disabled updates
<lool> dpm: I'll have to patch sbuild to go further
<lool> dholbach: ok, finished flashing here and looking at getting a strace
<dholbach> there's a lot of stuff in the click which could probably be stripped out ... if we had a proper plan for that
<dholbach> (not just .bzr)
<dpm> ok, thanks lool
<lool> dholbach: hmm with latest image from daily-proposed (equivalent of pending), it sticks at 100% and doesn't install
<lool> dholbach: xda worked and launched; trying ureadit again it stays at 0%
<lool> grmpf
<lool> this is so fragile
<dholbach> lool, eventually the scope tells me that it's installed (on grouper if that matters)
<lool> on grouper too
<lool> dholbach: usually it takes a little while but installs
<dholbach> yep
<lool> but it didn't here
 * lool ctrl-alt-deletes his grouper
<dholbach> on the other hand we were bound to run into corner cases in the beginning
<lool> ok, upon reboot and without strace, installation happened quickly
<lool> dholbach: do you have a bug id?
<dholbach> no, not yet - I was waiting for confirmation that somebody else ran into http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058044/ as well
<lool> dholbach: I could reproduce the issue under strace now
<dholbach> same traceback?
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: hi
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: any idea if we hav ea rpoblem with upstream merger?
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-i386/2908/console
<asac> that one seems a bit unhhappy
<sil2100> asac: hi! Not that I am aware of, try a re run for this - since it looks to me like one of those transient errors
<sil2100> asac: we had that once when Martin was leaving
<asac> sil2100: the log seems to be full of retries: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-toolbar-opened/+merge/183195
<asac> gusch: have you retried?
<asac> i see two tries aftrer your last merge
<asac> maybe we can retry a third time?
<lool> dholbach: No, I don't understand why it fails yet
<lool> dholbach: I see dpkg-split failing in the strace
<gusch> asac: well I retried several times before the last change
<ogra_> xnox, happy birthday !
<gusch> asac: and it's alway the same exception during the tab switching
<asac> xnox: HB!
<lool> dholbach: ah nevermind, this exit 1 error code of dpkg-split seems normal operation
<gusch> asac: I started a rebuild, but I'm almost sure it will fail again
<asac> gusch: so the merge requests only do build testing
<asac> no?
<asac> gusch: e.g. you are not stuck at the tab-switching-being-unreliable state
<lool> dholbach: ok: 1893  lchown32("/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit/0.9.2/debug/hot.json.dpkg-new", 0, 0) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)
<asac> but rather that the upstream merger bails out during building,no?
<lool> dholbach: could it be that the .click includes files for another user?
<gusch> asac: I'm totally stuck on this tab switching issue
<asac> gusch: this merge request is stuck? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-toolbar-opened/+merge/183195
<lool> dholbach: hmm no, these files are indeed just symlinks
<sil2100> asac, gusch: ah, this one... I still don't know what's wrong with it, I was waiting for US to be back from holidays
<gusch> asac: yes - and therefore I can't merge https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-conent-url/+merge/182861 either
<lool> dholbach: well I think you're right, it's an issue specific to symlinks
<asac> gusch: right. so how can i find the tab switching issue from there?
<dholbach> lool, I'll file a bug
<asac> gusch: i only see that UNSTABLE jobs fail because they have problems with GPG keys from archive
<xnox> ogra_: asac: cheers!
<gusch> sil2100: I managed to fix the friend component issue - now it's another one
<asac> sil2100: i have not idea where to see the tab switch issue in the logs above
<gusch> asac: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2471/testReport/junit/gallery_app.tests.test_album_view/TestAlbumView/test_add_photo_to_new_album_with_mouse_/
<lool> dholbach: thanks, I'll attach the strace and quote the relevant part once you have the LP
<sil2100> gusch: by changing the dependency, yes?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Welsh Rarebit Day! :-D
<sil2100> gusch: so now it's blocked by the thing that asac pointed out?
<gusch> sil2100: yes - I now set the version number qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.1 (>= 0.1+13.10.20130829-0ubuntu1),
<gusch> sil2100: correct
<asac> agesil2100: there are more than one UNSTABLE job in the log. I just picked a random one and found that there is GPG key busted
<asac> sil2100: there are more than one UNSTABLE job in the log. I just picked a random one and found that there is GPG key bustage
<sil2100> It's really hard to track those issues, since every time I see something different
<sil2100> gusch: since look, the  latest mako mediumtests:
<gusch> sil2100: the moment the firend issue was solved, the tabs stopped working on jenkins - they work fine locally (even on my GN)
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/442/?
<gusch> asac: well - that GPG happens from time to time - a rebuild usually fixes that
<asac> gusch: what does UNSTABLE mean?
<gusch> asac: FAILED
<asac> doesnt it mean that the job succeeded and just previous ones failed?
<asac> gusch: the log before explicitely says: FAILURE
<sil2100> asac: UNSTABLE means that the tests were run but had failures
<sil2100> asac: a FAILURE would mean that the tests even didn't really run, or something bad happened
<asac> yeah
<asac> gusch: sionce when do you see this ui-toolkit issue?
<gusch> asac: I think if it says FAILURE, then it's a jenkins "internal error" - UNSTABLE means the tests failed (or at least one)
<gusch> asac: I have seen it from time to time since I use the SDK autopilot funkction - but since yesterday they are there more or less constant
<Laney> mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone "Unlock the phone using:" titles - is title case right there?
<gusch> sil2100: yea - so there is a friend issue and the tabs issue combined
<asac> gusch: do i see the test that fails for you during merge here as well: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3923/gallery-app-autopilot/ ?
<gusch> sil2100 asac I filed a bug for the tabs switching autopilot issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1220064
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220064 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot switching tabs is very unreliable" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> gusch: I wonder if Omer could help us out here
<asac> omer seems to be not on
<gusch> sil2100: I asked him yesterday - he recommended a rebuild - then I went to bed
<seb128> gusch, hey
<seb128> gusch, you are looking at those gallery tests issues?
<gusch> asac: the one failing test there is the one that I'd like to get fixed with that MS ...
<gusch> seb128: yes - thanks for your help yesterday - setting the version seems to have fixed that issue
<asac> gusch: ok but in the MP it is something else failing?
<gusch> seb128: now there is a new one
<seb128> gusch, great!
<sil2100> Ok, so we have a big depdendency chain
<asac> or is it exactly that test?
<asac> wow, those MP even have videos for every single test run :)
<sil2100> Failure-dependency chains
<mpt> Laney, yes
<sil2100> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1220064
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220064 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot switching tabs is very unreliable" [Undecided,New]
<gusch> asac: yes - exactly that test that should get fixed - but I'm not able to land that fix, as all the time some tests fail :(
<Laney> mpt: okely dokely, ta
<gusch> asac: those videos can be very helpful :)
<bzoltan> gusch:  we need a bit more context than this bug report :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ping
 * sil2100 just wants gallery-atest-toolbar-opened merge in trunk already
<oSoMoN> sil2100: pnog
<oSoMoN> pong
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi! ;)
<gusch> bzoltan: what context would you like to get?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so, we have a situation here in the AP world, and we're not really sure if it's the app test doing something or the SDK itself
<oSoMoN> sil2100: can you elaborate on the situation?
<bzoltan> gusch: like how can I reproduce the issue locally
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it seems jenkins/otto is hanging up after a failure in one of the webbrowser AP tests when running on the SDK stack, something like this:
<sil2100> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057961/
<gusch> bzoltan: I'm not able to reproduce it locally - not even on my galaxy nexus
<sil2100> oSoMoN: Mirv filled in a bug probably related to that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1220056
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220056 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Multiple failing apps autopilot tests with the new ubuntu-ui-toolkit build" [Critical,New]
<bzoltan> gusch: then how can I help you?
<lool> cjwatson: Hey, I saw you poked sbuild's lib/Sbuild/ResolverBase.pm but I'm surprized things worked for you: for me when using --host=armhf on a saucy chroot, it adds armhf to APT::Architecture and fails to apt-get update; it tries to download armhf from deb http://mirror.d.o/ubuntu saucy (I also have an ubuntu-ports mirror); I guess it would happen the same with archive.u.c vs. ports.u.c so I'm curious on how you got it working?  or were you testing
<sil2100> oSoMoN: bzoltan said to ping you first, but I guess this might not be completely related to the webbrowser-app
<gusch> bzoltan: maybe find someone to debug it on jenkins
<dholbach> lool, filed bug 1220125
<Mirv> sil2100: so, it seems like the apps tests actually only now started to be run with the sdk stack, even though no changes were visibly done in cu2d-config? or did you redeploy sdk stack yesterday or something?
<ubot5> bug 1220125 in click (Ubuntu) "error setting ownership of symlink `<..>/hot.json.dpkg-new': Operation not permitte" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220125
<Mirv> sil2100: after all, there has been a critical bug against gallery-app about tests since Friday
<sil2100> Mirv: no, I didn't redeploy anything yesterday - we had the change that SDK runs some apps tests since a month already
<oSoMoN> sil2100: this error looks suspicious: file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/Browser.qml:201 Invalid property assignment: "opened" is a read-only property
<Mirv> sil2100: did you look at the previous "green" check runs of SDK stack already? it just says that they were skipped
<sil2100> Mirv: we added those apps tests to SDK to make sure SDK doesn't cause regressions in existing applications
<oSoMoN> sil2100: it seems to indicate that the Panel API changed
<Mirv> sil2100: but now only yesterday sdk stack really started running those tests
<gusch> bzoltan: maybe the SDK autopilot test should be extended to add a test with an app like gallery - 3 tabs, and the second one is active - maybe that'll fail as well (on jenkins)
<oSoMoN> timp: hey, was there a recent change in the SDK’s Panel API?
<bzoltan> gusch: MRs are welcome :)
<sil2100> Mirv: that's basically impossible, since that change is old and Didier redeployed the stack at least twice during that time
<cjwatson> lool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding has instructions for building a working chroot
<gusch> bzoltan: yea - looking at it
<sil2100> And yesterday no one did anything with the stacks, if Robert didn't of course
<cjwatson> lool: I have used this quite extensively, it does work
<bzoltan> gusch: I pinged timp, who is behind the tabs component. He is offline for some time, but will jump on it when he is back.
<cjwatson> lool: mk-sbuild puts the right [arch=foo] bits in sources.list etc.
<sil2100> Mirv: and I remember seeing App test failures on the SDK stack before too
<Mirv> sil2100: I'm just looking at http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-2.2check/
<cjwatson> dholbach: sigh, I fixed that yesterday but didn't upload
<Mirv> sil2100: so they've probably been run before but maybe they just were blocked on other stacks during the weekend or something like that, but still showed up as green
<cjwatson> seems five people find the same bug in parallel an awful lot
<oSoMoN> sil2100: got it, revision 734 in the UITK: CHANGED IN Panel property bool opened TO readonly property bool opened
<sil2100> Mirv: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1404/label=autopilot-intel/testReport/?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I'm seeing app tests succesfully ran on Friday http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1452/label=autopilot-intel/artifact/results/autopilot/autopilot.log
<sil2100> Mirv: this shows that those were run
<lool> cjwatson: Thanks, will check what mk-sbuild does
<oSoMoN> sil2100: I wasn’t aware of this change, I’ll have to update the browser’s code, and I’m guessing that other applications will have to be adapted to
<oSoMoN> too
<lool> dholbach: added details to the bug
<cjwatson> lool: please, bug 1220125 is already under control, you can stop :)
<ubot5> bug 1220125 in click (Ubuntu) "error setting ownership of symlink `<..>/hot.json.dpkg-new': Operation not permitte" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220125
<Mirv> sil2100: so it's just that the bug you opened against gallery-app on Friday hasn't been fixed, and even if there weren't additional failing tests that would still block SDK stack
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok! Thanks! Not sure if this will fix our hang-up bug, but at least we know now what happened
<lool> cjwatson: I've stopped; this is information from this morning's debugging
<seb128> bzoltan, ^ the change of propery in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/734 is creating those issues
<oSoMoN> sil2100: well, that’s at least one problem identified, let’s hope it’s the only one
<cjwatson> it was under control yesterday, I just ran out of time to upload
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, the bug I opened has a merge for fixing that bug, but it can't get merged in because of mediumtests problems now
<lool> cjwatson: I hadn't realized it was reported yesterday
<sil2100> Mirv: here's the fix for the gallery issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-toolbar-opened/+merge/183195
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. ^ see my discussion with oSoMoN
<seb128> bzoltan, just as a fyi, seems like oSoMoN is going to fix the browser
<lool> cjwatson: it was filed this morning, wasn't aware you knew about the symlink issue, was it mentioned here and I missed it?
<sil2100> Mirv: bzoltan SDK guys changed something again and it will be fixed by oSoMoN in the app code, not sure if that will help in unblocking SDK or not
<sil2100> seb128: ^
<oSoMoN> sil2100: just to make it clear, I’ll fix it in the browser, but other apps might need updates too
<cjwatson> lool: yes, it was
<lool> cjwatson: I see the commit in lp:click now
<Mirv> sil2100: oSoMoN will fix browser, gallery-app merge request needs to go in and we still need a fix for notes-app, right?
<lool> cjwatson: indeed, I see this in the backlog
<lool> ok
<Mirv> specifically notes_app.tests.test_create.TestCreate.test_note_expand_and_unexpand(with mouse)
<lool> well that was an hour wasted this morning then
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ping
 * lool &
<Mirv> and oSoMoN is apparently pinging nerochiaro for that precisely :)
<oSoMoN> yup :)
<cjwatson> click 0.4.2 uploaded now
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hello ?
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: sil2100:  timp has made the opened property to be read-only ... is your app writingt that property?
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: yes, and I’m taking care of updating the app’s code
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: sil2100:  timp said that he checked no app is writing it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: something broken in notes tests ?
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: then he didn’t check thoroughly :)
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:  we can revert that change in no time, if you want
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: an API change in the SDK, the 'opened' property of the toolbar/panel was made read-only
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:  It seems so... and he will be severely punished for that :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't think i set that explicitly in tests, but i'll check
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: it seems the notes-app was writing to this property, can you take care of updating the code to the new API (see rev 734 in uitk)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: not in tests, but in NotesApp.qml, line 72: page.tools.opened = false
<asac> gusch: sil2100: one thing i noticed is that we still add the qt edgers ppa for those test runs
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: bzoltan: got it. so how does one force the toolbar to close ?
<OrokuSaki> Morning all...
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: there is a close() method now
<OrokuSaki> Anyone help me out with this one?  Trying to create a package in qtcreator.. anyone know how to get past this?? FAIL!  : QmlTests::tst_ViewFinderGeometry::compile() module "QtTest" is not installed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: excellent
<asac> gusch: check out what it pulls in here from ppas: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2472/consoleFull
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: nerochiaro: soon there will not be... I am reverting that bloody change
<OrokuSaki> Trying to compile the camera-app
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: what?
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: can't we just wait then ?
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: you mean you are reverting revision 734, and we shouldn’t update the apps’ code?
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: Well.. removing a writable property is certainly an API break what should not be tolerated without proper documentation and notice to the app developers.
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: agreed
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: ETA of the revert?
<asac> ogra_: Get:78 http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/ppa/ubuntu/ saucy/main gir1.2-messagingmenu-1.0 i386 1:13.10.0phablet1ubuntu1 [3,112 B]
<gusch> asac: I don't see what pullt from that ppa, but who can remove it?
<asac> gusch: you can try with the ppa locally
<asac> and see if you can reproduce
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:too bad, that the close(), open() functions and the hideTimeout property will go away for now too
<asac> gusch: Get:24 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu/ saucy/main qtdeclarative5-unity-action-plugin i386 1.0.0+13.10.20130716bzr29saucy0 [21.5 kB]
<asac> just search for ppa.launchpad.net
<asac> you will find the entries
<ogra_> asac, i386 ?!?
<asac> ogra_: well, we test on all archs. yes
<asac> primarily in a fake env on x86 until we have the emulator
<ogra_> heh, that will need a lot of work to work ... seed cleanup etc
<asac> ogra_: but still this gir thing is scary
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: few minutes
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: thanks
<asac> ogra_: cant we just kill stuff from the ppa?
<asac> like delete everything that is in the archive?
<ogra_> asac, agreed, still the ubuntu touch seed wont "juts work"
<asac> ogra_: i dont know what they pull in and how ... :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100: looks like the change in the SDK will be reverted, so app tests should work again
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: well.. it is not something we deserve thanks
<asac> gusch: do you know how the stuff is run in the automation at all?
<ogra_> asac, lets wait for sergiusens and rsalveti ... that PPA isnt only needed for images and not only for armhf
<asac> gusch: e.g. how to reproduce something close to that?
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: that’s ok, we’re humans, we all make mistakes, what’s really important is to recognize them and fix them asap
<sil2100> bzoltan, oSoMoN, gusch: so, the gallery-app fix won't be needed?
<ogra_> asac, i'd rather just see the demo packages fixed and in the archive so we can just disable the PPA completely
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:true :)
<asac> ogra_: disabling? see how much stuff explicitely pulls it in
<ogra_> but again that needs cleanup first
<asac> ogra_: we want to remove it
<gusch> asac: I can run the test locally and run them on the device - but no idea how it's done on jenkins
<asac> kill it
<asac> dead
<ogra_> asac, nonsense
<asac> gusch: they run them in a chroot
<asac> gusch: with the sdk and phablet ppa enabled
 * sil2100 doesn't have too much knowledge about mediumtest jobs
<ogra_> asac, its not the buckets fault that you spilled its water on the street :P just dont use the PPA
<asac> ogra_: well, we cleaned it
<asac> now lets kill it
<asac> we can move to another one
<asac> at least i want to find all infrastructure that still pulls it
<asac> so be a nomad
<ogra_> asac, no that will most likely break jenkins test images
<asac> yes, and thats what i want :)
<asac> after giving warning and trying to move away of course
<ogra_> asac, the seeds and metapckage need cleanup ... they both have it enabled
<ogra_> but we only can clean that up once the debo stuff is sorted
<ogra_> *demo
<asac> gusch: so what you do is what is in the beginning of the log
<asac> sil2100: do you know where the code is?
<asac> that deals with setting up the jenkins?
<asac> like apt-get install, pinning etc. all the stuff i see there
<asac> ?
<ogra_> asac, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<sil2100> asac: sadly I would have to start looking for that, since as I said I don't have too much to do with mediumtests, it's something that Francis and the touch guys have most experience with
<ogra_> asac, i'm not sure what you guys are doing there, but there is definitely no gir
<asac> ogra_: they are pinning
<asac> so might be fallout from that
<ogra_> asac, what are they pinning ? there is no such package
<asac> gusch: so ... maybe really try the latest SDK and qt5 edgeers ppa content
<asac> locally
<asac> maybe you can reproduce the problem
<gusch> asac: I'll check
<asac> gusch: would be cool to know because if it really causes this we have to hold back further sdk releases etc.
<gusch> asac: I did at least an update this morning to the latest SDK - but not edgers
<asac> gusch: which sdk version is that?
<asac> Get:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu/ saucy/main libunity-action-qt1 i386 1.0.0+13.10.20130716bzr29saucy0 [56.5 kB]
<asac> Get:24 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu/ saucy/main qtdeclarative5-unity-action-plugin i386 1.0.0+13.10.20130716bzr29saucy0 [21.5 kB]
<asac> Get:31 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build/ubuntu/ saucy/main ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme i386 0.1.46+13.10.20130903.1-0ubuntu1 [188 kB]
<ogra_> asac, so inspecting further this looks like a massive failure in launchpad !
<asac> gusch: also seems we pull in some unity ppa as you can see above
<asac> lots of stuff coming down from there
<ogra_> asac, there actually is gir1.2-messagingmenu-1.0_13.10.0phablet1_i386.deb ... but it is in the raring pocket
<ogra_> asac, this package should never be provided by LP in saucy
<asac> ogra_: guess it automatically gets linked/copied if yoyu dont do anything?
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^^ do you have an idea ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: In what archive?
<gusch> asac: version is 0.1.46+13.10.20130830.1-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> asac, no, it doesnt show up in any saicy search and according to the UI it ios only available in quantal and raring
<asac> we see:
<asac> Get:78 http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/ppa/ubuntu/ saucy/main gir1.2-messagingmenu-1.0 i386 1:13.10.0phablet1ubuntu1 [3,112 B]
<asac> gusch: yeah thats the old version
<asac> gusch: e.g. its not the same that we have in the run
<ogra_> cjwatson, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa
<seb128> asac, who the heck added an epoch to a ppa package?
<gusch> asac: I'm updateing to latest from ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa
<ogra_> cjwatson, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=saucy only these three packages should come from saucy
<asac> cjwatson: search for: saucy.*gir.*messaging here: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2472/consoleFull
<asac> hmm. you need qalab intranet for that
<cjwatson> ogra_,asac: please give me a few minutes to investigate.
<asac> sure, if you have enough info L:)
<asac> seb128: is that an epoch taht we dont have in archive?
<asac> interesting
<seb128> asac, it is
<asac> seb128: blame the ogra and rsalveti cowboy crew :)
 * ogra_ raises his hands in innocence
<asac> ogra_: there is no such thing as innocence :)
<ogra_> haha
<asac> you have been sitting there right when it happened
<asac> you had the chance to prevent it :)
<Mirv> sil2100: gusch: if the latest SDK change is reverted, will the gallery-app branch need additional changes so that it only fixes the earlier problem and not the new ones from yesterday evening?
<ogra_> preventing something means to know about it
<ogra_> :)
<asac> ogra_: you know what the population said after WW2?
<asac> :)
<asac> they didnt know
<ogra_> anyway, the epoch shouldnt matter as soon as thge PPA is dropped
<asac> seb128: what impact can a bogus gir-messaging have?
<seb128> asac, messaging menu integration for clients not working
<asac> seb128: can it impact switching tabs in autopilot on qt difficult?
<ogra_> asac, was that a subtile way to pull a goodwin ?
<asac> ok ic
<noviolence> Hiho, Sbdy here I can bug with annoying questions? Like: How ready is Ubuntu Touch for Real Life Usage?
<seb128> asac, no
<asac> ogra_: probably
<asac> :L)
<ogra_> heh
<gusch> Mirv: don't think so
<sil2100> Mirv, gusch: I re-ran CI for the merge proposal, maybe now we won't hae any builder problem
<sil2100> s
<asac> jibel: you know about upstream merger? where is the code?
<jibel> asac, not really it's a fginther thing
<asac> jibel: he is the one and only person that knows where the code for this is?
<asac> :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: Please can you try redeleting indicator-messages/saucy from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+delete-packages ?  wgrant thinks that the source may have been deleted just before its binaries were published.
<gusch> asac: argh - went into package issues - I need some time to resolve these
<asac> ok sry
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm how would i do this ? i dont see it in saucy at all with the UI ?
<asac> gusch: do you use a chroot for this stuff?
 * ogra_ checks the URL again
<cjwatson> ogra_: Hm.  Let me see if I can prepare a script for you.  (Or somebody could add me to ~phablet-team temporarily and I can work it out ...)
<Mirv> gusch: ok, then
<noviolence> Looking for a noob-proof way to get ubuntu touch on a nexus 4 using mac or windows.
<ogra_> cjwatson, bfiller, sergiusens or pmcgowan are admins ... i fear none of them is around yet
<ogra_> i guess we need an admin in a .eu TZ :)
 * ogra_ will ask for that 
<asac> ogra_: i am getting access
<asac> asking dbarth right now
<asac> ogra_: anyone in https://launchpad.net/~pspmteam
<asac> can do it
<asac> lool: plz add cjwatson to phablet-team
<asac> thostr_: ^^
<asac> Mirv: ^^
<cjwatson> meh, don't worry
<cjwatson> $ lp-shell production devel
<asac> kk
<cjwatson> >>> lp.load("https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3439950").requestDeletion("re-deleting due to binary publication race")
<cjwatson> ogra_: ^- run that please
<ogra_> TypeError: Method must be called with keyword args.
<cjwatson> sorry
<cjwatson> >>> lp.load("https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3439950").requestDeletion(removal_comment="re-deleting due to binary publication race")
<cjwatson> copied and pasted the wrong line :)
<ogra_> done
<Mirv> asac: no rights
<thostr_> asac: I cannot add anybody to pspmteam
<asac> Mirv: thostr_: no ... i wanted you to add him to the phablet-team :)
<asac> not the pspm team
<Mirv> asac: pmcgowan, sergiusens and bfiller would have https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+members
<asac> (sorry if i wasnt clear)
<cjwatson> Mirv,thostr_: don't worry about it
<thostr_> cjwatson: ok :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: that should take effect once the PPA publisher gets to it, then
<ogra_> asac, psp team has no admin over phablet-team ... at least according to LP
<asac> Mirv: hmm
<asac> oh
<asac> erro
<asac> ogra_: its the OWNER :)
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> k
<asac> so it can make itself admin in worst case
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, sil2100, timp: the API change is also breaking the calendar app’s autopilot tests, for information
<gusch> asac: no - working on my main system (I know it's risky)
<asac> gusch: make a chroot :) ... and do what you see in the log
<asac> gusch: i am 99% sure you will be able to reproduce then
<asac> and fix the problem for us :)
<gusch> asac: I am already able to reproduce it (SDK version 0.1.46+13.10.20130830.1bzr736saucy0)
<cjwatson> ogra_,asac: those publications have gone now
<gusch> bzoltan: ^
<asac> gusch: nice... so lets tell sdk folks to backout their stuff :)
<asac> cjwatson: rock on
<asac> gusch: first thing is to disable those ppas in testing
<asac> gusch: instead the sdk team upstream merger should test all app tests
<asac> so they dont land regressions like this
<asac> i will sort that... just hold the line :)
<gusch> asac: cool thx
<asac> gusch: would be cool if you could help identify the commit that broke the sdk for you
<asac> so bzoltan can back that out
<gusch> asac bzoltan I can see the reason - now the toolbar is open on startup
<asac> think is easier to unblock you that way before we remove the ppas later today
<asac> bzoltan: do you know the change that did that? can we back it out so we unblock our upstream merger for other projects?
<gusch> asac bzoltan so the first click on the tabbar is used to dismiss the toolbar - not to bring up the tabs
<asac> gusch: we could fix it on our side if thats the expected behaviour?
<gusch> asac: you mean in the tests? yes - for sure
<ogra_> Setting up python3.3-minimal (3.3.2-3ubuntu1) ...
<ogra_> Fatal Python error: Failed to read bytes from /dev/urandom
<ogra_> qemu: uncaught target signal 6 (Aborted) - core dumped
<ogra_> Aborted (core dumped)
<ogra_> dpkg: error processing python3.3-minimal (--configure):
<ogra_> ARGH !
<ogra_> what a day :/
<asac> ogra_: kernel?
<ogra_> asac, qemu chroot
<ogra_> trying a testbuild for a package change
<asac> ogra_: syscall?
<asac> ic
<asac> yeah thats bad
<ogra_> or rather not trying but watching debootstrap die
<asac> ogra_: change in python triggered that?
 * ogra_ goes to build on real HW 
<ogra_> asac, no idea what triggered it, can be qemu, can be python ...
 * ogra_ will file a bug, i dont have the time to investigate now 
<asac> ogra_: you could check what was uploaded last :)
<ogra_> asac, sure, and fall even more behind with my TODO :P
 * ogra_ will file a bug and either me or someone else will investigate later
<cjwatson> qemu user mode is generally awful
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, basic deboostrap used to work
<cjwatson> yeah, but good luck getting somebody to figure it out ...
<ogra_> though this is a stacked setup ... two chroots
<ogra_> the outer debootstrap worked fine
<noviolence> Looking for a easy to follow Tutorial to get Ubuntu Touch onto a Nexus 4 using Mac or PC. Any Help appreciated.
<mpt> zsombi, I have replied to your questions about the time and date pickers.
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058389/
<ogra_> i wonder if python3 requires /proc, /dev or /sys at install time ... the inner chroot definitely doesnt have that
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: do you use that hooks: field for something in daily-release as well?
<ogra_> (thought it didnt before i think)
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: could we just drop all ppas there?
<asac> for sure: qt5 edgers
<asac> and phablet-team
<asac> and sdk
<cjwatson> ogra_: I would expect that the hash randomisation security fixes require Python to get random bytes from somewhere
<ogra_> aha
<cjwatson> So it will need to do that any time a Python process starts
<cjwatson> Which indeed happens in the postinst
<ogra_> which means you need /dev/(u)random
<cjwatson> Yes
 * ogra_ adds a bind mount
<bernd> where can i finde a list of tablets which can bee flashed
<sil2100> asac: we use the hooks as well from some projects, some I was already wondering about dropping - the edgers we should drop indeed, but having them on doesn't break anything
<sil2100> asac: as it has no newer packages for saucy
<asac> sil2100: it does for us now
<asac> sil2100: sdk and qt had busted stuff in ppa
<asac> blocking app testing
<asac> sil2100: i guess we only would want the ppas enabled fro the stacks that own those ppas
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper?field.series_filter=saucy <- which one of these broke stuff?
<sil2100> qtconnectivity?
<asac> sil2100: maybe it wasnt qt this time, but ... once we start adding proper testing
<asac> sil2100: its sdk ppa this time
<asac> next time it will be qt :)
<sil2100> Right, I guess let's have those removed - I'll poke Francis to coordinate, so that we have both daily-release cleaned and mediumtests
<asac> nice
<asac> bzoltan: can you confirm that the change of tab behaviour is abug?\
<bzoltan> asac: It is not a bug. Apps were using an internal property what was by mistake replaced with proper methods. This change caused an unintended API break. This change is now reverted.
<dholbach> cjwatson, I ran this as root
<asac> bzoltan: so its reverted on trunki?
<asac> nice
<asac> bzoltan: is an updated package in-flight into the sdk ppa?
<asac> guess that will unblock gusch once its there
<bzoltan> asac: Yes, the trunk now is clean
<cjwatson> dholbach: click drops privileges before the code I was referring to in my commit message.
<asac> bzoltan: can you kick off a build so the ppa gets the cool stuff?
<asac> not sure how that works with launchpad daily
<cjwatson> dholbach: Maybe I should have exposed fewer internal implementation details in my commit message.
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> so that /dev bind mount inside two qemu chroots now leaves me with:
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages$ scp initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.41* 192.168.2.100:/media/ogra/08fc34a7-1f78-4a36-bcd7-d8a9adf26e7f/ubuntu-touch/saucy/packages/
<ogra_> PRNG is not seeded
<ogra_> lost connection
<dholbach> cjwatson, ok, thanks a lot for looking into it!
<gusch> bzoltan: this triggers the tab switching issue in the uitk autopilot as well http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/uitk-autopilot-tab-switch-issue/revision/736
<ogra_> (after unmounting both bind mounts and removing the chroots
<ogra_> )
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: has the change been reverted yet?
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: Yes, the trunk is good
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:  the SDK PPA has the new release - 0.1.46+13.10.20130830.1bzr737
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: I’m looking at the latest trunk, and the last revision (737, the one supposed to revert the change in 734) appears empty
<ogra_> wow, i actually had to rm /dev/urandom and mknod it manually to get it working again
<seb128> bzoltan, that revert seems buggy
<seb128> what oSoMoN said
<seb128> bzoltan, look at the diff on https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/removing-branch-734/+merge/183600 as well
<bzoltan> Ohh fuck
 * ogra_ glares at "[Alioth] Disk usage on alioth" in his inbox 
<ogra_> i dont have an alioth account ...
<seb128> ogra_, you must have one...
<ogra_> well, probably someone abused my mail address
<ogra_> i cant remember ever creating one
<seb128> did you ever participate to some debian pkg team?
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ wonders if someone added him to the ltsp team 
<asac> ogra_: maybe it got forwarded to a debian-XXX list and tahts how you got it?
<ogra_> nope, its directly to ogra@ubuntu.com
<seb128> ogra_, maybe somebody from the ltsp team added you there so you had access to some packaging vcs
<ogra_> i guess seb is right and someone added me to something like ltsp uploaders
<ogra_> ltsp VCS is in LP ... but probably to allow me debian uploads
<ogra_> (which i never used)
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: you think its possible to run unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy also as part of the sdk daily-release/merger?
<mpt> dednick, I've followed up on your network menu MR
<sil2100> asac: where are those located?
<dednick> mpt: thanks for that
<annerajb> morning
<asac> sil2100: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/ is a job
<asac> that runs them
<annerajb> ogra_, cjwatson ? does that line run upstart? http://pastebin.com/52AvbzHm
<annerajb> (the exec)
<cjwatson> annerajb: I cannot help further with your problem
<cjwatson> SOrry
<annerajb> cjwatson, allright
<cjwatson> Hopefully somebody else can.  I was just jumping in yesterday to comment on one specific thing
<ogra_> annerajb, and i'm still pretty sure upstart cant claim /dev/console and dies immediately on startup
<annerajb> i got the printout of /dev let me grab it
<ogra_> (i.e. you need to put console=tty1 last ... which then will make you fly blind again)
<annerajb> http://pastebin.com/N4nNy1Ks
<annerajb> let me grab the cmdline it hink it last right now
<annerajb> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/5xGUrzf0
<annerajb> the serial number get's added after tty1 does that matter? or does it only matter taht is after ttysac2?
<ogra_> it doesnt matter
<annerajb> also all those verbose didnt seem to do anything
<annerajb> but...
<annerajb> i swear i had some verbose flag somewhere where every command ran in the init printed it's return value.
<annerajb> from reading around that's what supposedly INIT_VERBOSE=yes does.. but it never worked again.
<ogra_> well, your problem is that init dies before it can print anything verbose :)
<gusch> bzoltan asac you wanted an MR, you get an MR ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/uitk-autopilot-tab-switch-issue/+merge/183625
<asac> bzoltan: ^^
<asac> gusch: i hope thats still applicable
<bzoltan>  gusch: nice, thanks
<asac> gusch: i believe sdk is backing out something ... ah good.
<asac> seems zoltan is happy ... so i am happy too :)
<gusch> asac: I'm happy once gallery is able to land again ;)
<asac> gusch: so you said you could reproduce the thing?
<asac> exactly the same errors?
<asac> with the ppa ... but without them it goes away?
<ogra_> annerajb, hmm, wait., how was that log at http://pastebin.com/N4nNy1Ks created ? was that a normal boot or did you break= anywhere and did any manual stuff
 * asac wonders if we should just merge manually saying that all issues seen are understood
<gusch> asac: yes - when I installed the latest SDK
<annerajb> no no breaks anything thats with the cmdline i printed up there
<asac> :)
<asac> gusch: and your patch above fixes that as well?
<annerajb> ogra_, that's using the cmdline up there. also the upstart log show some upstart messages
<annerajb> like trying to start ureadahead
<gusch> asac: so far I only tested if for the uitk
<annerajb> so i am confident upstart is starting to run.
<gusch> asac: let me check
<ogra_> annerajb, well, looks like upstart is starting ...
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> oSoMoN: do we have a single clue by now what is going on with webbrowser?
<ogra_> annerajb, try disabling /etc/init/lxc-android-config.conf (with a manual override)
<asac> psivaa: ?
<ogra_> annerajb, and see if it gets any further
<annerajb> ogra_, can you be more specific like i know where the file is but not sure what is a manual override commenting it?
<ogra_> echo manual | sudo tee -a /etc/init/lxc-android-config.override
<oSoMoN> asac: I can’t tell as the dashboard doesn’t even display test results (it says it didn’t run any for maguro), but it seems the preferred hypothesis yesterday was that unity8 is eating up a lot of CPU, thus making a number of tests fail in unexpected ways
<Mirv> asac: all the PPAs could be dropped, except for packages that build for precise/quantal/raring too. so it's more like the PPAs should be cleaned (largely done already)
<asac> oSoMoN: right
<asac> mzanetti: hey... so the logs are there
<asac> mzanetti: and unity is looping :)
<Mirv> asac: there are not many saucy packages in any of the PPAs, and they were cleaned some time back but there are still a few lingering
<asac> mzanetti: like here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3930/mediaplayer-app-autopilot/
<asac> at the end
<asac> Mirv: i dont think we want them in our daily-release used though
<asac> Mirv: right now we have non, but three demo packages in ppa that ar ein the image
<asac> Mirv: so we can start testing exactly against the archive for integration
<annerajb> ogra_, i dont have a lxc-android-config.override should i copy the non override one?
<Mirv> asac: generally not, it's just that for those packages that are backported we're using same configs. for the rest they should be all removed at least.
<Mirv> so that there is not a chance that something from PPA would be picked up on saucy
<lool> cjwatson, asac: Added cjwatson to ~phablet-team
<asac> kk
<asac> guess he didnt want to anymore :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> thanks anyway
<cjwatson> I didn't, but oh well
<lool> cjwatson: enjoyable benefits: 10MB of merge proposals a week  :-)
<lool> cjwatson: can remove you if you like
<cjwatson> ... yeah, how about I leave the team :)
<cjwatson> sorry for the extra work
<asac> Mirv: i dont understand the last argument
<cjwatson> left it now
<asac> kMirv:
<cjwatson> I did try to tell you not to :)
<psivaa> asac: no sure if you've noticed but the test job that i created with maguro-02 also took 34 mins where as our normal timeout is 30 mins.
<asac> Mirv: i think you say: since we have those ppas enabled during image build, we should have them enabled during testing?
<lool> I didn't read all the backlog, just hte few lines after asac asked
 * cjwatson nods
<asac> Mirv: i believe the only ppa that is enabled in image build is the phablet-team ppa
<sil2100> bzoltan: how's the SDK revert going? :)
<asac> psivaa: can we bump our timeout?
<asac> psivaa: for just that job?
<asac> psivaa: otherwise we dont see any result
<bzoltan> sil2100, seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/reverse_cherrypicking_rev734/+merge/183628
<cjwatson> lool: the multi-database work in click is going quite well btw - I should be able to get that uploaded today if I don't get too horribly distracted
<asac> psivaa: and i want to see systemsettle after etc.
<psivaa> asac: ok, sure will do now
<asac> psivaa: guess only for that webebrowser job if thats possible
<lool> cjwatson: that's nice
<asac> psivaa: give it 45  i guess
<lool> cjwatson: that way we can transition to it before 13.10 for the preinstalled packages
<cjwatson> lool: I don't yet have the "register for all users" operation, and I don't yet have a notion of "whiteout" so that a user can remove something registered for all users
<cjwatson> But it shouldn't take *too* long
<lool> cjwatson: if you like, ping sergiusens, I'm sure he'd be interested in moving the preinstalled clicks over
<bzoltan> sil2100, seb128: that should be the opposite of this > https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/toolbar-reveal/+merge/183448
<psivaa> asac: gave it 45 mins now
<cjwatson> I will but not yet
<asac> psivaa: can you rereun?
<lool> cjwatson: sorry, I meant to write "ping sergiusesns when it's done"
<asac> psivaa: or rather re-enqueue :)
<psivaa> asac: it's already done :)
<psivaa> i mean on the queue
<asac> oSoMoN: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3930/mediaplayer-app-autopilot/ that one a known failure? otherwise we should retry given that after the test unity8 is eating CPU
<lool> ogra_: signal 6 is SIGABRT I think, so probably not what you're looking for to fix; apparently the error is that python can't read /dev/urandom, perhaps this is what you should look after?  or find the source of the ABRT; it sounds like qemu is just passing the signal of some binary deciding it is in error condition
<asac> psivaa: for the ones where we see systemsettle-after failing, we should check with the owner and retry if they cant explain the failyure
<asac> psivaa: could well be that the unity8 process started to eat CPU early and then the tests failed
<oSoMoN> asac: not a known failure, afaik
<asac> psivaa: but always check with the owner and give up after trying 2 times :)
<dholbach> with the new click, I can install ureadit now, but can't launch it - is that the case for anyone else?
<asac> oSoMoN: ok. we will retry then
<lool> dholbach: does it show up in click list?
<asac> given that settle is bad afdter
<lool> dholbach: what's the error launching it?
<gusch> asac: my patch fixes that issue, but the toolbar stealing the "click" still causes other issues :(
<ogra_> lool, well, i tired a bind mount of /dev ... but the armhf chroot doesnt seem to get along with that either ... and after i leave the armhf chroot /dev/urandom on the x86 host is busted (i need to rm and mknod to get it working again)
<asac> gusch: i think the toolbar stealing is reverted now, no?
<asac> bzoltan: ?
<psivaa> asac: ack, i'll re-run that as well. unity8 is at the top of the top-after
<lool> ogra_: that seems odd
<ogra_> lool, yep
<dholbach> lool, how would I launch it using the shell? (mimicking normal behaviour?
<asac> psivaa: can you log the URLs of those that you retry?
<bzoltan> asac: there is an MR what fixes that bloody tab issue... All I need an SDK dev to approve it
<asac> psivaa: i would like to accumulate a few and then investigate
<psivaa> asac: ack, will do
<gusch> bzoltan: you mean my MR?
<ogra_> lool, i end up with "PRNG is not seeded" on the x86 host
<bzoltan> gusch: Your MR will land after this reverting hustle is done
<cjwatson> dholbach: do check "click list" first
<ogra_> anyway, no biggie, i built the package on real HW and the buildd will also be real HW
<davmor2> ogra_: but that's an awesome ring tone whats wrong with you
<asac> bzoltan: and SDK dev is blocked on lunchtime?
<asac> bzoltan: you can also call their mobile if you feel they should be around :)
<ogra_> davmor2, ask qemu
<sil2100> bzoltan: it seems ok the revert, approved
<dholbach> cjwatson, lool: it's listed there
<gusch> bzoltan: ok - as the open toolbar causes some more issues ...
<bzoltan> gusch: yes
<asac> gusch: i believe the revert will revert that part
<Mirv> asac: no. since we have daily release config handling also builds for precise, quantal and raring, we should keep them enabled at those parts of config for now. otherwise dropping the PPAs for packages that aren't build for P/Q/R.
<Mirv> asac: but if it's possible that the autolanding does not require those ppa rules and they're actually only used on saucy, then all of them should be dropped
<Mirv> I'm not that intimate with the configuration that I'd know, but fginther will know
<Mirv> so it's best that he does the modification of the config
<asac> Mirv: i think an autolanding component should have the ppa enabled that is used for daily-release...
<asac> we also might have some flags that allow us to enable other ppas for just one job, in case there are weird interdependencies
<asac> lets wait till francis comes on and recap the reasons why we have those
<asac> Mirv: m
<asac> Mirv: err... on p/q/r ... thats for host/sdk tools, right?
<asac> our image integration should only run on saucy
<asac> oSoMoN: latest mako build has a test failyure on webbrwoser: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3931/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<asac> without any business after
<asac> err without being busy after :)
<Mirv> asac: yeah, the problem has is that sdk tools starts using more and more of the new packages so we're gradually backporting more packages. but I'd guess that actually the ppa rules in the config files don't affect the those landings as those P/Q/R builds build within itself in the SDK Release PPA
<asac> Mirv: right. i hope we can revisit our distribution strategy for the sdk somewhat
<asac> the idea is to think of the sdk as a "single", managable release artifact somehow
<asac> for now, noything to change on that front. just that we dont need the ppas for any imgae job
<asac> image
<annerajb> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/ZkErfwaz that's the last thing it prints.
<asac> login.ubuntu.com is unhappy :()
<asac> OOPS-...
<ogra_> annerajb, and adb doesnt come up after this ?
<oSoMoN> asac: yeah, about this one failure, no idea, I know it’s not a satisfactory explanation, but I’d say it’s an intermittent, unreproducible failure, i.e. if we run the tests again it will pass :/
<asac> oSoMoN: whats your bet :)?
<oSoMoN> asac: all in :)
<ogra_> stop gambling !
<ogra_> :)
<asac> lol
<oSoMoN> asac: if we had videos of the test runs it would help understanding what’s going on, it might be that the app failed to launch for whatever reason…
<asac> wonder what all in means in this context
 * asac thinks about a nice bug that oSoMoN fixes during all night :)
<oSoMoN> asac: all the keys on my keyboard :)
<asac> oSoMoN: right. emulator is needed for that i figure
<asac> i doubt we can reasonabily screenrecord
<asac> we could take screenshots
<oSoMoN> asac: emulator, or lots of webcams…
<asac> not sure if we could figure a good timing for those
<ogra_> student interns !
<asac> maybe just a live video feed
<asac> with clearly numbered devices
<asac> utah-live :)
<mpt> OMG the phrase "Home Scope" actually appears in the UI
<annerajb> ogra_, yeah it says device not found :(
<annerajb> should var/log/upstart have a log for each upstart file it runs?
<ogra_> for each one that has any output
<asac> mpt: you say we dont want to define a new brand?
<asac> :)
<asac> "Scope"
<annerajb> there are only http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058536/
<annerajb> hmm let me try adding output to all of them
<mpt> asac, only if it's something cool, like, oh, "Ubuntu"
<asac> Scopes would be similar to Windows :)
<ogra_> annerajb, is ypour fstab ok ?
<oSoMoN> ogra_: you mentioned an e-mail from alioth, right? just got one too, and I have no clue what my relationship to alioth is
<asac> might be a fun name if we want to start this project from scratch
<annerajb> ogra_, the nosuid change??
<ogra_> oSoMoN, heh, probably some kde upload team membership
<ogra_> annerajb, your fstab in ubuntu
<annerajb> let me check
<asac> psivaa: so lets see if oSoMoN is right and retry the webbrowser job on mako too
<asac> he has no story, but believe :)
<oSoMoN> ogra_: last I checked I wasn’t a kde uploader, but well, I guess I’ll just safely ignore it
<ogra_> same here
<psivaa> asac: ack, will do.
<asac> psivaa: and record it in our new list with a comment: test flakiness aka no busy system
<asac> or something
<psivaa> asac: i haven't seen the backscroll on this http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3931/camera-app-autopilot/
<psivaa> asac: camera app test on mako. no systemsettle issues there though
<asac> that one fails miserably ... as if camera is broken
<asac> popey: is camera working for you on mako at all?
<asac> psivaa: the failure pattern looks similar to what we got when we broke the whole camera middleware during pulse landing
<asac> so scary
<mpt> asac, "Windows" is a nonsense brand on a phone too, because there aren't any. :-)
<asac> mpt: right. hence we call our OS Scopes :)
<mpt>  /rename #ubuntu-touch #scopes-touch
<asac> hehe
<asac> oSoMoN: can you check the camera test failures?
<asac> oSoMoN: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3931/camera-app-autopilot/
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: did we start running the autopilots on the sdk yet?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, gusch|lunch: can one of you guys have a look at the camera app failures? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3931/camera-app-autopilot/
<annerajb> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058559/ does taht look ok?
<bzoltan>  oSoMoN, sil2100: now it is landed
<ogra_> annerajb, /data is missing
<ogra_> enable it again (with the proper device indeed)
<annerajb> and change ext4 to yaffs?
<ogra_> beyond that it looks fine (if /system is actually on that device)
<ogra_> oh, yeah, probably
<oSoMoN> bzoltan: excellent, thanks!
<nic-doffay> Anyone had issues booting into recovery before? Whenever I try I just get sent back to the google logo...
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the page you liked is all green
<psivaa> nerochiaro: that's because the re-run came all passed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: huh, sorry for the noise then, I was only forwarding a request from asac, I should have checked before
<oSoMoN> aha
<psivaa> nerochiaro: let me paste you the failed job
<Mirv> asac: selected apps autopilot tests are still being run, but no new ones added since the last week's problems
<psivaa> nerochiaro: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-camera-app-autopilot/97/
<psivaa> asac: oSoMoN: we've now got results for maguro webbrowser tests with 45 mins timeout: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3930/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<asac> sysmte doesnt look busy
<nerochiaro> psivaa: the console log is really hard to read ( https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-camera-app-autopilot/97/console ) , is there anywhere else i can see what tests failed in a more human readable way ?
<asac> oSoMoN: gfiven that the sdk directly impacts everything, i am tempted to put all back
<asac> sorry
<asac> Mirv: ^^
<oSoMoN> psivaa: they shouldn’t take that long to run anyway, even 30min is way too much, on my galaxy nexus they run in ~500secs, i.e. 8.5min
<asac> oSoMoN: so systemsettle is running 6 minute before
<asac> and 5 minute after
<asac> that means we already are at 20'ish
<asac> oSoMoN:  i think it is roughly ok... we do mroe stuff before we run the test
<asac> psivaa: whats the shortest run we get?
<asac> ok address book is this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-address-book-app-autopilot/12/?
<asac> thats 3min :)
<lool> dholbach: with the aa-launch rune from the .local/applications .desktop file
<psivaa> asac: let me check
<asac> 4 min
<asac> so lets say we have 4 min obverhead then we have 25 :)
<psivaa> nerochiaro: would https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-camera-app-autopilot/97/artifact/clientlogs/utah.yaml/*view* help?
<oSoMoN> asac: right, so the initial timeout of 30min should be fine. I guess 45min doesn’t hurt, but it’s not solving the problem anyway
<asac> oSoMoN: well, i am saying that the time is ok aish
<asac> i can see how it takes 32minutes
<nerochiaro> psivaa: it's equally hard to read to be honest
<popey> asac: yes
<oSoMoN> asac: fair enough
<asac> oSoMoN: seems the job took 29 minutes this time https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-webbrowser-app-autopilot/113/?
<asac> so not sure
<asac> that sounds pretty lengthy :/
<oSoMoN> asac: I could randomly remove half of the autopilot tests, it might make the situation better :)
<asac> not the right answer
<sil2100> seb128: re-running SDK now, fingers crossed
<popey> asac: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-03-124616.png
<asac> :P
<popey> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130831)
<asac> popey: not --pending :)
<asac> popey: talking about 03
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: psivaa: but trying to read into it anyway, it seems the failed tests are pretty random. i can't see any common pattern in the failures
<popey> no, read only image, will re-flash
<psivaa> asac: oSoMoN: the tests on 20130828.1 on the same device took only 16 min (all inclusive)
<psivaa> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3807/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<oSoMoN> asac: looks like we’re back to the initial issue, for some reason the toolbar fails to open (in all the failures), and I’m using the standard emulator provided by the SDK to open it, so there’s something odd going on
<nerochiaro> psivaa: oSoMoN: however, please note that there are a number of bugs still open on tablet devices for camera. they were not addressed yet as tablet haven't been a priority for a while.
<psivaa> nerochiaro: re-running  the tests made it all pass. but if you want i could re-run that again to make it fail, since it's random :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the smoke tests we are interested in are running on mako (n4) and maguro (galaxy nexus) only
<nerochiaro> psivaa: oSoMoN: ok, then i'm not really sure what's going on. are they failing on maguro too ? that's the only place where i have been testing camera, and gusch|lunch too i think. we don't have makos
<asac> oSoMoN: so we have the same issue with the SDK fix?
<asac>  backout?
<asac> oSoMoN: did the busted sdk land in the image?
<oSoMoN> asac: no, I don’t think it even landed
<oSoMoN> asac: so it’s not the same issue
<awafaa> am i correct in thinking the only way of adjusting time/date settings is via the command line and not the settings menu?
<gusch|lunch> oSoMoN nerochiaro psivaa no idea what went wrong there, and only have a maguro
<asac> oSoMoN: you talk about the webbrowser?
<ogra_> awafaa, currently, yes ... i usually use the terminal and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata"
<asac> besides that we have gallery-app fix in the pipeline (waiting for sdk backout)
<asac> bzoltan: did the sdk backout land as a package now?
<asac> in the ppa i guess
<awafaa> ogra_: thanks, just wanted to confirm
<asac> gusch|lunch: i think the new ui-toolkit is in the ppa
<asac> gusch|lunch: so your MP might work better now
<gusch|lunch> asac: I triggered a rebuild a few minutes ago
<asac> cool
<asac> gusch|lunch: you have nothing to do with friends/notes app?
<oSoMoN> asac: yeah, I’m saying that the failures seen in the browser tests are not related to the busted SDK, since it was not in the image
<gusch|lunch> asac: that's nerochiaro
<psivaa> asac: oSoMoN: so the slowness in webbrowser in maguro started with 20130829. not sure if that's when the 'swipe intro' was integrated
<asac> nerochiaro: you have friends/notes app failures on your radar?
<asac> check http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3931/
<asac> also other apps that you might own
<asac> psivaa: interesting
<asac> mzanetti: any idea when swipe intro landed?
 * asac wonders what effect that has on testing anyway
<psivaa> asac: and i dont see the unlock screen getting rid of the intro
<ogra_> yay, finally my package merge worked
<mzanetti> asac: thursday or friday
<asac> mzanetti: not earlier? :)
<mzanetti> asac: let me check the logs
<psivaa> thrursay was 29th
<asac> right
<asac> so that might match
<asac> mzanetti: any idea what the swipe intro might do to the device if not closed?
<asac> will it consume CPU? or even break tests?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can it be that what asac just pointed out is a failure due to that SDK API change that we were discussing before, and that will be reverted ? i haven't changed anything in notes app in a while
<mzanetti> asac: Thu 2013-08-29 04:04:04 +0000
<pmcgowan> nerochiaro, oSoMoN what sort of failure is happening?
<mzanetti> asac: it will consume CPU while the demo animation runs, yes
<mzanetti> asac: the question is if the unlock_screen.sh (iirc) is still able to unlock, yes
<mzanetti> asac: are tests failing?
<popey> asac: camera is find on mako on 20130903
<popey> *fine
<asac> nerochiaro: unlikely. the sdk issue only happened in the MP and dail-release gates
<asac> nerochiaro: the tests i pointed at fail on the image and the "bogus" sdk hasn't made it there afaik
<nerochiaro> pmcgowan: the part of the test that fails is clicking on a note and waiting for it to expand. but this same thing is done in many other tests and never fails
<asac> but could be you talk about other API issues then what we backed out today
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no, the API change in the SDK is not in today’s image afaict
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ^
<asac> right
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: asac: ok then it's a very weird failure. it's doing something that's done in *all* the tests in that suite and none of the others fail
<asac> nerochiaro: you have a device and can try reproducing?
<asac> nerochiaro: we can give the jobs back once
<asac> to see if its a random thing
<nerochiaro> asac: sure. do i need the latest image ?
<asac> nerochiaro: otherwise you can see what changes landed in which image: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<asac> nerochiaro: sure you need the image that was used to run the tests :)
<greyback> tmoenicke: ping
<oSoMoN> asac: can we check the device used to run the tests in the lab? I’ve been consistently running the browser tests on my maguro without any failure, a bunch of times since yesterday, everytime with the latest image, so it might be worth looking into the test device itself
<asac> oSoMoN: we moved the webbrowser to a new device yesterday
<asac> had the same results
<asac> psivaa: can you confirm?
<annerajb> ogra_, that didnt work changed to yaffs2 and fixed the path of the device
<asac> oSoMoN:  we can ask rfolwer to do something though
<asac> he will come on soon i guess
<psivaa> asac: yea i can. also i ran a couple of times locally today and they fail as well
<asac> oSoMoN: ^^
<asac> check with psivaa on how to reproduce
<nerochiaro> asac: is it the one i would get now by running phablet-flash ?
<asac> nerochiaro: phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending
<asac> to get the latest not-blessed image
<ogra_> annerajb, you mean it regressed or it just didnt improve ?
<pmcgowan> nerochiaro, oSoMoN do the failed tests have anything to do with exposing the toolbar?
<annerajb> the serial output is the same i dont get any adb
<nerochiaro> pmcgowan: no
<pmcgowan> ok
<noviolence> One quick question everybody. I want to have the newest Version on my Nexus 4. I followed a tut and didn't make sure it had the newest files linked. So now I've got the mwc-demo on it which is from february
<noviolence> there are so many options here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/
<noviolence> I want a new version with system updates
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan: they do, at least in the case of the browser
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan: all the failed tests are actually failing on opening the toolbar
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, it may not be related but the HUD reveal changed recently,it is very easy to have it appear
<lool> cjwatson: ok, so with a fixed schroot I get as far as cross build-essential being correctly installed before build, but then things fail when it tries to apt-get build-dep because it's not a source package in the archive, but a local one (SDK generated one)
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, but I think automation would not hit that
<cjwatson> lool: sbuild >= 0.64.0-1 doesn't require the source package to be in the archive.  I fixed that.
<lool> cjwatson: I guess we could generate an apt source repo (just like there's a binary one for the bdeps) in the chroot and use that
<pmcgowan> noviolence, make sure you have the latest phablet-tools, then check the help, you want ubuntu-system
<cjwatson> lool: We do as of 0.64.0-1.
<cjwatson> lool: See http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=695203 .
<ubot5> Debian bug 695203 in sbuild "sbuild: cross-build-deps resolved from current apt sources rather than from package being built" [Normal,Fixed]
<lool> cjwatson: haha awesome, so just need to merge this in Ubuntu then
<noviolence> pmcgowan, are these files here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ the latest?
<pmcgowan> noviolence, no, those are quite old
<pmcgowan> drop the -preview from the url
<cjwatson> lool: Oh, yes, I missed that that had never happened
<noviolence> ah, i see
<noviolence> so here i go http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<cjwatson> lool: Bug jodh or mdeslaur as they're the last uploaders
<bzoltan> asac:  yes
<lool> cjwatson: yup exactly
<cjwatson> I seem to remember bugging mdeslaur about this before, but maybe not ...
<mardy> Kaleo: hi! I cannot find a component for making a combo-box in the SDK; is it planned to have one?
<noviolence> pmcgowan, i can't find any phablet files in the ubuntu-touch, they are only on the touch-preview sites
<lool> cjwatson: anything else you did in the last 6 months that I should avoid redoing before I notice it's already done?   ;-)
 * lool apt-get changelog cjwatson
<pmcgowan> noviolence, the naming is slightly different now
<pmcgowan> its best to rely on phablet-flash
<cjwatson> lool: :-) Uh ...
<mardy> kalikiana: maybe you also know: is it planned to have a combobox component in the SDK?
<lool> ok, /me goes back to this ureadit thing
<cjwatson> lool: Sorry, I ought to have noticed that this one wasn't in Ubuntu, but since I'm an sbuild committer I've been using macros that cause me to use sbuild from a git checkout, so I'd forgotten to check what was in Ubutnu
<cjwatson> *Ubuntu
<psivaa> mzanetti: asac: oSoMoN: i ran the webbrowser test once after skipping the swipe intro locally and it completed in roughly 18 mins with all tests passing. running it again to confirm
<lool> cjwatson: it's fine, it's actually good news that everything is done; I expected more real rough edges such as cross-compilers not being installable
<lool> I guess the only issue will be with qmake, will see once I'm there
<lool> perhaps SDK packages' multi-arch flags too
<oSoMoN> psivaa: what is the "swipe intro"?
<cjwatson> lool: As we discussed at vUDS, we will need to convert to cmake
<asac> oSoMoN: havent seen it :) ... get a pending imgae
<lool> cjwatson: yup
<cjwatson> lool: qmake is highly problematic for cross-building, because you need to generate a cross-qmake for each architecture combination
<asac> oSoMoN: its an animationm running on device to explain users how to use it :)
<asac> (in particular how to swipe the launcher away)
<cjwatson> I wish click were cross-compilable, but it's a bit too hard to get the Python build-dependencies working :-(
<lool> cjwatson: I think we will need to work on this to cross-build qt, but I agree we should move SDK templates to cmake
<lool> it's just that I wanted to start from a real-life QML extension (currently using qmake) to see how it would break and how much work it is to convert to cmake
<cjwatson> lool: Qt builds its own qmake internally, so it's a quite different matter
<noviolence> pmcgowan, thanks for your help so far, it's great not being ignored. So, Phablet files don't seem to exist anymore. Would the equivalent now be this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130903/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip  ?
<lool> cjwatson: I see
<oSoMoN> asac: ah, right, I’ve seen it indeed, I just didn’t know it was called the swipe intro
<pmcgowan> noviolence, right, then there is a device specific file as before
<asac> oSoMoN: hehe. well i just picked the name up a few lines above :)
<asac> just guessed it would be that
<lool> cjwatson: good to know, I wont spend a single second trying to fix a qmake package to cross-build or on a cross-qmake; will just look at converting it once that's the next blocker
<psivaa> oSoMoN: asac: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HreKruXnn_A from popey
<lool> I guess SDK bdeps will come up first
<psivaa> that kind of confirms that this was introduced on the 29th
<noviolence> thanks pmcgowan,  and for the specific file i should take the saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img instead of  saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip  ? You said sth with system before. Or do I need both?
<pmcgowan> noviolence, those files you are seeing are the images that are not doing system upgrades, those still have a rw file system
<pmcgowan> the images that are not yet passing tests are in /pending
<pmcgowan> and the ubuntu-system images are in another location
<pmcgowan> but phablet-flash will show you where
<oSoMoN> psivaa: so you’re saying that the swipe intro is interfering with the autopilot tests, thus the failures?
<asac> balloons: hey ... whats the update on tests from the core apps front?
<pmcgowan> noviolence,  you do a "-D" to get the files but not flash them
<asac> balloons: any news/progress/need4help?
<psivaa> oSoMoN: i think so. just running another test just to confirm
<asac> balloons: ... given that we are now in Feature Freeze we might want to use this milestone to raise the bar here?
<psivaa> asac: oSoMoN: the second webbrowser tests on maguro without swipe intro also passed in 17 mins.
<asac> psivaa: nice!
<asac> mzanetti: any idea how we can stop that intro thing during autopilot tests?
<mpt> lisettte, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings
<pmcgowan> ogra_, when does ubuntu-system become default?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, dunno, thats in lool's hands i think
<lisettte> mpt: merci
<mzanetti> asac: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:false
<mzanetti> asac: before starting unity. is that possible?
<mpt> lisettte, clicking here should do the needful: #ubuntu-design
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i heard something like "this week" though there is no default anymore, it will just be the default recommendation :)
<asac> mzanetti: i think we cant do stuff before
<asac> mzanetti: any way to close it properly? thorugh a similar dbus?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, what do you mean no default? cuase there is no alternative I suppose
<asac> pmcgowan: ogra refers to the tools
<ogra_> mzanetti, boo ... touch /home/phablet/.demo-edges-done .... would be so much better :)
<asac> pmcgowan: hwoever, we have a focus and that hasn't moved over
<pmcgowan> ah right
<asac> we wait for green light
<mzanetti> asac: hmm... can you point me to the script that does the unlocking currently?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, phablet-flash has no default anymore
<pmcgowan> ogra_, of course
<asac> pmcgowan: i was expecting to hear: we feel we are ready to move over... and then we would move our focus to system-only
<asac> on dashboard etc.
<pmcgowan> right, thought target was last friday
<ogra_> asac, pmcgowan, as i understood it they want a test phase first ... and just recommend people to use system-image for a while but not switch the default hard
<pmcgowan> makes sense
<asac> pmcgowan: i believe there are still some details lool and friends are working on
<ogra_> not sure what that means for QA
<mamenyaka> diwic, hi, the ucm priority patch when will land?
<ogra_> but i guess to watch both images in parallel for a while
<diwic> mamenyaka, when ogra_ sponsors the upload *poke*
<ogra_> mamenyaka, oops, thats my fault, sorry, i forgot to do the upload
<asac> lool: whats the summary on things TODO before we can move focus over to RO/system-images?
<diwic> mamenyaka, but I was just thinking of you for another thing
<mamenyaka> diwic, did I do something bad?
<diwic> mamenyaka, I've discovered that the nexus 10 has a different jack sensing mechanism. Perhaps one of your devices had that mechanism too?
<mamenyaka> you mean the h2w/status thing?
<diwic> mamenyaka, yeah
<mamenyaka> diwic, yeah, the Sony Tablet Z
<mamenyaka> diwic, so how does it detect?
<diwic> mamenyaka, so the jack detection on Nexus 10 can be detected on /dev/input - wanna test if that applies to your device too?
<mamenyaka> diwic, have it right here, a moment
<mamenyaka> diwic, I have event0-event9 files in there, adn a by-path dir
<diwic> mamenyaka, if so, install the evtest package, and run "sudo evtest /dev/input/event0". Now plug/unplug and see if anything happens. If not, continue with "sudo evtest /dev/input/event1", and event2 etc
<daan> Hello
<daan> Is this the place to ask questions about the installation of Ubuntu Touch ?
<mamenyaka> diwic, hah, I have like volume up/down in there
<mamenyaka> diwic, event6 is the jack detector
<netcurli> daan: yes
<mamenyaka> diwic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058791/
<daan> Hi, I followed the guide on the Ubuntu Wiki step by step but the command "phablet-flash (cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system|community) -b" won't work
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know how to get QTTest to work with cmake for the Ubuntu-SDK? =)
<popey> daan: phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<daan> It says: "phablet-flash (cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system|community) -b"
<popey> does that work?
<OrokuSaki> Or does QTTest have to be compiled?
<ogra_> daan, you need to pick one of the options in brackets
<diwic> mamenyaka, I might look into reviving the support for /dev/input jack detection then...but I don't promise too much at this point
<popey> daan: those are options
<wellsb> jdstrand: mdeslaur: My app can't play sound under apparmor or access onlineaccounts.  I just get a bunch of denied messages.  I've added accounts, networking, and audio
<mamenyaka> diwic, okay, thank you
<daan> that seems to work
<daan> now installing
<daan> thanks :)
<mamenyaka> diwic, so until then we use the priority hack?
<diwic> mamenyaka, I had pulseaudio patches for that like a year ago or two, but they were never upstreamed as a different kernel/userspace API was implemented instead
<diwic> mamenyaka, and also, the /dev/input/event things need to be readable for the phablet user
<mamenyaka> diwic, and what about the volume key event? can we have support for that? I guess the nexus 10 also has it this way
<lool> asac: we have the weekly meeting right now
<lool> asac: on this topic
<mdeslaur> wellsb: could you please file a bug against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu with the relevant logs and then ping jdstrand with the bug number? thanks
<wellsb> Certainly
<diwic> mamenyaka, the volume keys are tracked in bug 1219057, but long story short, I'm not the right person to fix it
<ubot5> bug 1219057 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "volume up/down key is not working anymore with the new indicator-sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219057
<mamenyaka> diwic, evtest works without sudo as phablet user
<diwic> mamenyaka, oh, interesting
<tmoenicke> greyback: pong
<ogra_> asac, the meeting is in #ubuntu-meeting if you want to read along
<mamenyaka> diwic, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ evtest /dev/input/event6
<greyback> tmoenicke: hey, as mentioned last week, we've having problem with OSK orientation changes while running on Mir. After lots of trials, we're unable to get the OSK positioning itself correctly all the time
<daan> My installation gave an error: "autodeploy.zip not found"
<tmoenicke> greyback: i'll check it today
<tmoenicke> greyback: there is a hangout later today about this
<greyback> tmoenicke: instead we're proposing this idea: have the OSK just use the fullscreen surface, but only draw to a portion of it  - as opposed to changing the QQuickView geometry with setGeometry
<greyback> tmoenicke: I know. I'm just giving you a heads-up on what we're thinking
<tmoenicke> greyback: sounds good to me
<tmoenicke> greyback: it would match what maliit-server does
<greyback> tmoenicke: we could use the MainView supplied by the SDK, so the orientation is handled by that code-path instead.
<tmoenicke> greyback: the orientation needs to be synced with the applications mainview
<daan> My Ubuntu Touch installation gave an error: "autodeploy.zip not found"
<greyback> tmoenicke: how do you mean synced up? As in, if application doesn't support rotation, then OSK should not either?
<tmoenicke> greyback: yep
<nerochiaro> psivaa: oSoMoN: asac: i flashed the newest image, then autopilot run notes_app on maguro. it seems no tests fail
<ogra_> daan, on the phone screen ? thats normal if you boot into recovery for the first time
<greyback> tmoenicke: makes sense. Ok, you know best about that part
<ogra_> daan, as long as it moves on, ust ignore :)
<ogra_> *just
<daan> Also in terminal: "ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb push /home/daan/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130828.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip' returned non-zero exit status 1""
<daan> Phone hangs on Google screen
<mhall119> dholbach: ah, now my problem us ureadit is the .desktop file it's generating
<mhall119> cjwatson: on installing uReadIt I get the following desktop filename: com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit_uReadIt_0.9.2.desktop
<diwic> ogra_, as mamenyaka discovered, it seems like the permissions for /dev/input are less restrictive on phone than on desktop. If this is intentional, I could just read the volume up/down hotkeys directly in PulseAudio.
<mhall119> but currently Unity8 requires all lower-case .desktop file names
<psivaa> nerochiaro: yea notes test are passing in the latest run
<ogra_> diwic, hmm, not intentionally, but we should make sure the phablet user can read them i guess
<tmoenicke> greyback: ok good. are you gonna be in the hangout today?
<nerochiaro> psivaa: so what was going on with the failed ones ?
<cjwatson> mhall119: Unity8 bug.  click explicitly permits upper-case
<diwic> ogra_, right, that's what it can do currently. On desktop, only root can read these files.
<cjwatson> "the application name (must consist only of characters for a Debian source package name, Debian version and [A-Z])
<cjwatson> "
<psivaa> nerochiaro: i dont know, probably random failures
<ogra_> diwic, hmm, they should be managed by udev-acl for users
<diwic> ogra_, /dev/input is not managed by udev-acl on the desktop.
<nerochiaro> psivaa: lovely heisenbugs ;)
<ogra_> diwic, yeah, i see
<greyback> tmoenicke: yes I'll be there
<psivaa> nerochiaro: :), please ignore the latest run on mako. i've kicked another run
<discopig> hi
<daan> Okay, my installation failed due to "autodeplay.zip not found". This error also appeared in terminal and the installation stopped after that error. Now my phone is stuck on Google startup screen. What should I do? Thanks
<mhall119> jdstrand: is there an apparmor profile I need to launch webbrowser-app from a .desktop file?
<diwic> ogra_, so, I don't mind writing some support for volume up/down in pulseaudio by just reading them from there, but if so I should probably know that this privilege is not going to disappear in the near future
<ogra_> diwic, yeah, let me find out why it is readable in the first place, i dont think it shoudl differ from desktop
<ogra_> diwic, oh, i see
<ogra_> diwic, the device is owned by the android_input group
<ogra_> which phablet is a member of
<asac> psivaa-lunch: plars: can you give the touch_ro images for maguro and mako alsio some love
<ogra_> so i think it is possible we will keep that
<asac> psivaa-lunch: in the sense of retrying if something completely failed?
<ogra_> rsalveti, /dev/input permissions on touch differ from desktop (using the android_input group to allow direct user access). do you think it is likely that we'll keep it that way ?
<plars> asac: yes, working my way around to that
<mhall119> dholbach: lool: beuno: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1214428 is what's stopping uReadIt from launching now, but it installs fine
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214428 in Unity 8 "Apps with capital letters in their .desktop file name won't launch" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> cjwatson: where is click getting the capitalized uReadIt from?  the manifest title?
<cjwatson> mhall119: The manifest entry immediately inside "hooks"
<cjwatson> mhall119: Which is presumably generated by QtC
<asac> plars: yeah. dont start digging deep if you dont know whats going on
<asac> plars: i believe lool and the system image team might have ideas as soon as they know what the problem is
<asac> or see the log
<mhall119> cjwatson: ok, I'll try changing that
<OrokuSaki> To get past QTTest with Cmake and the Ubuntu-SDK sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5*
<gusch> ogra_: what's the max file size on the N10?
<plars> asac: well, retrying on this one, it seems at least in one of them it was a pretty nasty launchpad/bzr problem: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-install-and-boot/58/artifact/clientlogs/utah.log
<ogra_> gusch, whatever ext4 defines i'd say
<annerajb> ogra_, what do you write on a upstart job so it writes a log file or something?
<ogra_> annerajb, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#console
<gusch> ogra_: ok
<daan> okay, I'm able to get in recovery mode, but I can't boot my phone. How can I restart the Ubuntu Touch installation ?
<asac> plars: guess show that to lool if its reproducible
<plars> asac: yeah, retrying now, but I suspect it's not
<cjwatson> plars: What timestamp was that?
<asac> plars: yeah retry then
<cjwatson> plars,asac: Saturday, I see - that was around the time when there was heavy datacentre maintenance related to Launchpad
<plars> cjohnston: the timestamp I have on the jenkins build itself (not that exact line) is Aug 31, 2013 7:30:40 PM
<cjwatson> SAN rearrangement, firewall restarts, etc.
<ogra_> daan, keep the phone in recovery and run "phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d mako"
<cjwatson> So failures around that time are pretty much expected.  Just retry
<asac> cjwatson: cool. thanks for that precious info
<daan> Thanks, I'll try that
<oSoMoN> psivaa-lunch: have you managed to confirm that the edge swipe intro animation is what makes the browser tests fail?
<daan> Oh yeah, it's working. Thank you very much Ogra :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, lool: do you know if scopes and webapps as click packages are going to be any additional work?
<stgraber> lool: import is running
<lool> dholbach: in terms of implementation in click or?
<ogra_> daan, enjoy
<psivaa> oSoMoN: well i ran it twice with the animation and the tests had a lot of failures and it took more than 30 mins to complete. i also ran it without the animation a couple of times and the all the tests passed within 18 mins
<ogra_> pmcgowan, so who owns splitting of the webapps-demo package ? it would be nice if we could drop the PPA this week
<lool> dholbach: they need a little bit of integration, like generating the right .desktop (or none), having a way to remove them, reloading scopes and such; there's the whole disucssion about security arch too
<pmcgowan> ogra_, alex-abreu, we are working on it
<asac> doanac: do you have any insight on what for system-updates your team has to do?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ah, great, sorry, i wasnt aware, didnt mean to appear pushy
<lool> pmcgowan: is he also looking after dropping demo-assets?
<lool> or just webapps-demo?
<asac> doanac: i think stgraber and lool wait for something on our side there
<pmcgowan> just webapps
<pmcgowan> lool, ^^
<lool> ogra_: ^^
<oSoMoN> psivaa: seems to confirm your hypothesis then
<ogra_> lool, webapps-demo needs splitting into individual apps
<psivaa> oSoMoN: if we want more confidence in that we could ask rfowler to get rid of the animation in the lab and rerun the tests :)
<ogra_> lool, we will most likely have to drop the demo-assets
<dholbach> lool, do you have any blueprints or links for the discussion?
<oSoMoN> psivaa: that’d be great
<lool> doanac, plars: we're ready to announce new images (read-only), but we need a decent dashboard before we tell people they can use these
<lool> doanac, plars: We can discuss in the meeting later today
<lool> in 2 hours
<plars> lool: sounds good... I'm still getting the same failure though, and I can pull those branches by hand just fine. Trying to sort out why it's failing in jenkins
<stgraber> plars: btw, expect the switch in version numbers to happen in a couple of hours, at that point, I'd expect the daily channel's max version to be "2" and the one for daily-proposed to be "3"
<stgraber> plars: also not sure if you're the right person to discuss that with but the way daily-proposed works, the same version number is re-used until it gets promoted to daily, so the image in there will always be "3" but with a different content until "3" is published to daily
<stgraber> plars: I have a feeling the dashboard and your scripts probably won't like that :)
<xnox> Mirv: so yeah the 5.1.1 packaging works much better. I have a few patches and qmake is cross-compiling stuff here now. I need to move all the bits in the package and then I'll make a merge proposal to further flesh it out.
<plars> stgraber: well, yes that could cause some confusion
<mhall119> beuno: can you review 0.9.3 of uReadIt?  I'm hoping that'll fix the .desktop filename
<plars> stgraber: especially if you want to differentiate between the "3" that ran yesterday and the "3" that ran today given that they could be two totally different images
<stgraber> plars: I think we should instead use "<system image id> (<rootfs version>/<android version>)" as the version number on the dashboard for touch_ro
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> stgraber, except that we dont have the android version atm
<plars> stgraber: what's the best place for us to grab (<rootfs version>/<android version>) from?
<stgraber> plars: so for today's proposed build we'd have "3 (20130903/20130903)" (assuming android got rebuilt today, not sure)
<sil2100> gusch: hi! What's the final verdict about the gallery-app merge request?
<sil2100> gusch: since fginther is around now, so I'm sure he could help out with the mediumtests bits
<stgraber> ogra_: not on the target system, but on system-image we sure do
 * lool &
<ogra_> stgraber, we need to dump the android package version somewhere during build i think
<sil2100> om26er: ^
<lool> brb
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, you pull that in directly ?
<stgraber> ogra_: and I believe the QA stuff already parses index.json so they can get the version of all the bits from there
<plars> stgraber: I would assume we can just use media-info for the rootfs version (just not *after* the upgrade) right?
<ogra_> ok
<gusch> sil2100: the merginf failed :( (some tests on mako failed) - I'm trying it once again
<asac> fginther: hi :)
<asac> sorry was wrong channel before
<asac> fginther: so today we wondered how to disable PPAs
<sil2100> gusch, om26er, fginther: I'm referring to https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-toolbar-opened/+merge/183195 , not sure what's the issue, I also re-approved it again
<stgraber> plars: I think whatever script you have that monitors system-image's index.json should be generating the long version number, then you use for everything else
<asac> fginther: seems we have a bunch of ppas still on during MP processing
<asac> fginther: i believe for componetns that go on the image we should only have PPAs on that are included on the image
<fginther> asac, right, sil2100 is working on that now
<asac> ah ok cool
<asac> thanks
<asac> thats good enough for me to know
<fginther> asac, excellent. thanks again sidnei
<om26er> sil2100, gusch fginther the problem is with the uitoolkit emulators, they are somehow failing to switch tabs reliably
<fginther> asac, excellent. thanks again sil2100
<asac> :)
<plars> stgraber: we're just looking for change, I don't think we parse it at the moment
<om26er> I have see a similar issue yesterday for clock app as well
<fginther> sidnei, sorry for the misfire
<plars> stgraber: it's causing us some problems still though too
<plars> stgraber: because it appears to change twice
<plars> stgraber: so all the touch_ro jobs get kicked off twice
<gusch> om26er: SDK reverted already because of that
<stgraber> plars: yeah, cjohnston mentioned that, I'm really not sure why that's happening since I confirmed I only trigger rsync once per build on my side...
<om26er> gusch, then I guess the above issue will vanish with that as well
<fginther> om26er, gusch, do we have to wait for a new image with the reverted sdk?
<gusch> om26er: it was started after the revert - I guess mako (where the test fail) has some config issues
<om26er> gusch, ughh, I'll look into it now
<stgraber> plars: anyway, I think you should parse it, it' trivial to extract the last full image "sorted([image for image in images if image['type'] == full], key=lambda image: image['version'])[-1]", then grab the version of the rootfs and android from the files and if you haven't tested that combination yet, then trigger a test
<fginther> om26er, thanks
<stgraber> plars: I've got to run for a few minutes but I can give you a python script which does that parsing and returns the long version number we discussed earlier for the latest build in daily-proposed
<plars> stgraber: we can take a look, I think cjohnston was going to try to figure out *what* exactly was changing in that json each time
<plars> depending on the outcome of that, things might get easier
<plars> but first things first, need to figure out why it's failing to run at the moment
<stgraber> plars: because currently we can't generate that long version number based on what's on the device, so you need it to come from index.json (as android is built on Jenkins so doesn't know its final version number and repacking a .img on cdimage isn't that trivial)
<stgraber> anyway, be back in a bit
<kalikiana> mardy: a combo button is planned - it's not exactly the same as a combo box, though. see at the bottom http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/buttons
<plars> I need to step away for a moment also... if I don't force myself to find something to eat for breakfast it will probably be 6pm before I remember again
<kalikiana> tvoss_ who would review sensors patches? https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/qtubuntu-sensors/feedback/+merge/183456
<tvoss_> kalikiana, don't know for sure, best to ask bzoltan1
<kalikiana> k thanks
<sil2100> asac: yes, working on that as well, I already removed the qt5-proper PPA, now for the others
<dholbach> mhall119, do you know if "0.4" as "Click-Version" was put in there automatically? (is it "x.y" of the click package version?)
<cjwatson> dholbach: it's hardcoded in click - currently I make sure it always matches the x.y prefix of the click package version
<dholbach> cjwatson, gotcha, thanks
<doanac> lool, asac: I believe plars and cjohnston: turned off touch_ro testing because we couldn't test much. There wasn't enough free space to install touch $app-autopilot packages required to run the tests
<sergiusens> doanac: which brings in the question of, did you test the click based testing mechanism yet?
<cjohnston> I didn't turn them off, but I think someone did.. But yes, we can't test the system images as they currently are due to space
<doanac> sergiusens: thomi is blocked by a bug #1217700
<ubot5> bug 1217700 in AppArmor "apparmor prevents autopilot introspection from working on phablet devices" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217700
<sergiusens> doanac: also, wrt to autopilot-qt, are we seeding or piloting a dep?
<doanac> sergiusens: i think it might be in today's  image. I have an MP out for it
<sergiusens> doanac: let's hope so, not sure if the beta block is still in effect
<doanac> sergiusens: looks like thomi didn't review: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/autopilot/autopilot-touch-depend/+merge/182769
<doanac> i'll have to ping him
<sergiusens> doanac: I'll review
<plars> doanac: it doesn't appear to be disabled, so I was wondering if he turned it back on with running from host
<sergiusens> doanac: reading the bug report now
<plars> doanac: this is just in the install test though, but it could be due to space issues
<gusch> om26er: really only failing on the mako job ... https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-toolbar-opened/+merge/183195
<sergiusens> doanac: seems the bug is incomplete and it might be that thomi is not importing the dbus address
<om26er> gusch, I am logged into a mako and trying to run the test there manually
<plars> doanac: the error doesn't look to be space related though
<sergiusens> stgraber: what's the ETA for version reset? no rush, just want to know
<cjohnston> maguro looks like it was failing to fetch. normally the first 2 to 3 tests would run before it ran out of space
<josepht> sergiusens: phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending -b on mako gives me:
<josepht> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130828.1)
<sergiusens> josepht: interesting, can you log a bug? ubuntu-bug phablet-tools
<om26er> gusch, ah, the device seems to have an older version of the toolkit
<josepht> sergiusens: same happens when I manually install today's image
<sergiusens> josepht: oh, wait, what?
<stgraber> sergiusens: the initial import is running at the moment
<josepht> sergiusens: it
<sergiusens> stgraber: thanks
<josepht> 's strange I know
<gusch> om26er: yesterday the problem was that it had an older version of the ui-extras
<sergiusens> josepht: can you run that same command again and add a --debug and pastebin it for me? Are you behind some sort of caching proxy?
<stgraber> sergiusens: it should actually have finished a few minutes ago but apparently something went racy and decided to do a cleanup run before it finished, removing a bunch of files under its feet, so I'm re-running now with cron disabled
<josepht> sergiusens: no proxy that I'm aware of
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1219885 is urgent for the system image work
<om26er> gusch, we flash new image whenever there is a new image available at cdimage.ubuntu.com so any updates that are released between the time when new images are generated are not installed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219885 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Access to /vendor/lib/libGLES_mali.so denied when run under confinement" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> gusch, we could go with apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<cjwatson> jdstrand: ... maybe I misunderstood, ignore that :)
<gusch> om26er: so if you don't find the reason why ther is the old version, I could set the version needed by gallery (helped for friends yesterday)
<seb128> cjwatson, do you think we could have "pkgdir" in the click list manifest?
<om26er> gusch, found the issue :)
<om26er> gusch, someone disabled that specific mako to be flashed daily so we had an older version of stuff hence the failure
<gusch> om26er: so can I restart the job, did you fix it already?
<om26er> gusch, I disabled that device so yep, restart should be fine
<cjwatson> seb128: I'm a bit uncomfortable with that since it isn't really a property of the app
<cjwatson> seb128: you can't just call it?
<cjwatson> seb128: or what else do you need it for?
<cwayne_> Wellark, ping
<sergiusens> josepht: check /cache/recovery/log please
<Wellark> cwayne_: pong
<seb128> cjwatson, to resolve the icons path. I can call "click pkgir <name>" though, no worry, I was just trying to lower the number of system calls, but it's not like it was going to make a big difference in practice
<cwayne_> Wellark, any chance the launcher icons are actually using gsettings now? :)
<davmor2> ogra_: is there an issue with click in todays image?  I'm not seeing the stockticker or the sudoku apps in the dash
<Wellark> cwayne_: sorry, I'm kinda emotional right now.. Stephen Elop finally closed the task he was sent out to do :/
<cjwatson> seb128: ultimately once click stabilises I'll probably be rewriting it as a C library with a much faster interface
<ogra_> davmor2, no idea, i didnt havee time to even take a look at todays image :)
<Wellark> cwayne_: it will use accounts service. mzanetti has more info
<cjwatson> seb128: so if it's not a blocker for 13.10 then I don't think you need to worry about optimising it now
<cwayne_> Wellark, daw, I saw that :(
<psivaa> oSoMoN: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3930/webbrowser-app-autopilot/ is the webbrowser results in maguro after (manually)disabling the animation
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, as said it's mostly non-user-visible optimization ... works for me
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks ;-)
<Wellark> maybe the old Nokia share holders finally get over to sue him
<oSoMoN> psivaa: all green, I like that :)
<psivaa> oSoMoN: it took only 15 mins to complete
<mzanetti> cwayne_: what exactly do you need?
<davmor2> popey: do you see stock ticker and sudoku on todays image?
<oSoMoN> psivaa: so can we ensure that the animation is always disabled before running tests?
<Wellark> I don't know about the US but at least in Finland it's illegal for a CEO to act against the best interest of his company
<cjwatson> seb128: I just don't want to shift it out of a dynamic language when I'm still rewriting half of it once every week or two :)
<cwayne_> mzanetti, i need to customize what apps are on the launcher
<cwayne_> preferably via gsettings key
<mzanetti> cwayne_: yeah. you can do that
<cwayne_> Wellark, :(
<mzanetti> cwayne_: the merge that reads dconf was approved like 10 minutes ago
<seb128> cjwatson, yeah, that makes sense, it's going to be able to iterate easily while the code is still having frequent changes
<mzanetti> cwayne_: so its not in the image yet, but should be in 4 hours at latest
<psivaa> oSoMoN: asac and mzanetti were discussing that. i dont know the exact out come of that
<cwayne_> mzanetti, :D thanks!
<seb128> cjwatson, it's going -> it's good
<seb128> cjwatson, anyway, I've my icons and installed size so I'm happy, thanks again for those!
<cjwatson> great
<popey> davmor2: no, missing
<mzanetti> cwayne_: you can track status here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-defaults-from-dconf/+merge/183420
<davmor2> popey: I blame that cjwatson it's bound to be his fault ;)
<cwayne_> mzanetti, thanks so much
<josepht> sergiusens: phablet-flash --debug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059094/
<josepht> sergiusens: recovery log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059095/
<sergiusens> josepht: can you open /home/josepht/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130903/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip and check /etc/media-info ?
<OrokuSaki> Does the SDK currently build click apps on the device??? Having a hard time with this
<josepht> sergiusens: Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130903)
<sergiusens> mzanetti: is this a scope crashing? http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/empty_installed.png
<sergiusens> lool: have you tested click packages in the latest ro images?
<sergiusens> lool: I'm seeing stuff like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1219885
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219885 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "Access to /vendor/lib/libGLES_mali.so denied when run under confinement" [High,In progress]
<jdstrand> I'm fixing that now
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ah, great
<sergiusens> jdstrand: path changes?
 * jdstrand just commented in the bug
<jdstrand> stuff moving to /android/ without coordination with apparmor caused the problem
<sergiusens> jdstrand: we need stgraber to sync those changes with you :-)
<jdstrand> I fixed one of the accesses last week, but the other one is your bug
<sergiusens> jdstrand: thanks
<ogra_> jdstrand, with that fix /system and /vendor still work ?
<sergiusens> josepht: I'm not sure what or where the problem is
<ogra_> (we need to support both ways)
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's symlinked
<ogra_> ah, cool
<sergiusens> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059136/
<lool> sergiusens: only on grouper
<jdstrand> ogra_: yes
<lool> sergiusens: are we seeing these failures when running autopilot tests against clicks?
<jdstrand> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059148/
<jdstrand> ogra_: (I refactored it for simplicity, so I didn't paste the removed rules)
<sergiusens> lool: nope, just by running them confined
<jdstrand> lool: I would think this would affect autopilot tests only when those tests are running under confinement. as of late last week, work was being done on that front, but it hadn't landed yet
<jdstrand> lool: ie, when autopliot tests are using upstart-app-launch
<sergiusens> jdstrand: regarding thomi 's bug on autopilot, I'm looking into that
<jdstrand> sergiusens: did you see my latest comment in the bug?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: the one where you can't reproduce?
<jdstrand> yes
<mhall119> dholbach: yes I belive 0.4 for click was added automagically
<dholbach> mhall119, fixed it in the review tools, thanks
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I'm almost sure he is switching to the phablet user in a way that the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is not imported
<kgunn> ricmm: so...is video working?
<lool> jdstrand: do you have some pointer on the usage of confinment for tests?  I mean a bug, or a person doing it?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: that would definitely cause the bug
<jdstrand> lool: see discussion between me and sergiusens right now :)
<jdstrand> lool: thomi filed a bug on it. let me find it
<lool> jdstrand: just want to make sure this is tracked with adequate priority: bitten by this 2-3 times already, and it breaks a bunch of click packages if not all on at least a couple of devices each time, sounds like a typical image test
<lool> jdstrand: ok, so thomi; great
<jdstrand> lool: bug #1217700 is an obstacle they hit. see sergiusens' comment for what might be happening. I don't know when this is supposed to land
<ubot5> bug 1217700 in AppArmor "apparmor prevents autopilot introspection from working on phablet devices" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217700
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/Desktop$ python3 parse-systemimage grouper
<stgraber> Current full image: 20130900 (ubuntu=20130903, grouper=20130903)
<stgraber> Available deltas:
<stgraber>  - From '20130835 (ubuntu=20130831, grouper=20130831)' to '20130900 (ubuntu=20130903, grouper=20130903)'
<jdstrand> lool: his comment in this channel
<stgraber> plars: ^
<jdstrand> stgraber: so, all weekend I was trying to use system-image-cli to update, but kept getting gpg errors and it would bail (I am on daily-proposed). is this a known issue?
<ricmm> kgunn: yea
<plars> stgraber: does that work off the json file on the download server? or off of some local information in the image?
<stgraber> jdstrand: hmm, not a known issue, no though I can't really help debug it at the moment because I'm re-generating all the channels for the new version numbers
<ricmm> kgunn: should be
<stgraber> plars: off the download server
<kgunn> ricmm: \o/ greyback ^
<plars> mterry: ping
<lool> jdstrand: ok thanks
<plars> stgraber: so... hopefully we don't hit it during an update
<jdstrand> stgraber: that's fine. will that require reflashing the device? will you send an email that we need to do this?
<stgraber> jdstrand: yeah, I'll blog + send an e-mail about it. I'll also clarify what daily-proposed is and how people are meant to use it (or rather, not use it).
<cwayne_> sergiusens, so about my keyboard issues again :)  we have a config based on this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Keyboard and ever since 829.1 the keyboard wont launch unless this config is removed
<cwayne_> sergiusens, just wondering who to ask about fixing
<jdstrand> stgraber: ok. I'll wait until after all these changes and try again. if I still have the problem, I'll report it
<sergiusens> cwayne_: ok, libmaliit-keyboard needs to change to libubuntu-keyboard ... since bfiller is on today he can give you more info
<cwayne_> ah
<plars> mterry: I'm trying to get rid of this intro screen using what you gave me, and it doesn't seem to be working
<cwayne_> sergiusens, i was hoping it was something like that :D
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ill try it out and if it works ill update the wiki
<mterry> plars, ok
<plars> mterry: I'm using: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:false
<mterry> plars, ooh
<bfiller> cwayne_: for now change libmaliit to libubuntu and things should be fine
<sergiusens> cwayne_: something like this: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/maliit/maliit-framework-ubuntu-serverconf/+merge/180612
<mterry> plars, I have an idea.  Often the first request to accountsservice will only wake it up and it won't actually act on it (seems to be some bug in AS).  Maybe try the command twice?
<stgraber> plars: so basically the idea is that this script tells you what needs testing. In the output I pasted above, it shows the latest image published to daily-proposed and tells you that you can flash it directly (full) or flash 20130835 and update to it. Internally you should track the long version number it gives you and if that changes, then re-trigger the tests.
<jdstrand> stgraber: fyi, speaking to sergiusens comment about you syncing my fix for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu. I just uploaded 1.0.26
<plars> mterry: I ran it 5 or 6 times, then rebooted, still comes up with the intro
<sergiusens> jdstrand: going to manually install that now to confirm the autopilot issue is a non issue
<mterry> plars, OK.  I'm assuming you don't get any errors or interesting response from AS
<jdstrand> sergiusens: sounds good
<mterry> plars, if you do the following, I assume you get back 'false':   dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges
<plars> mterry: all it gives me back is "method return sender=:1.24 -> dest=:1.49 reply_serial=2"
<plars> mterry: no, I still get true back when I run that
<mterry> plars, ah...  OK, hrm
<plars> mterry: wait
<plars> mterry: if I run it, then check, I get false
<cwayne_> bfiller, thanks brochacho
<plars> mterry: but if I reboot, it comes back as true
<mterry> plars, curious
<plars> stgraber: unfortunately, triggering off of a script output isn't something we can do too easily I don't think
<plars> stgraber: once we know that somethings changed, we could inspect the json to see what we're testing (better to look on the image because then we know what we actually got vs. what we think we were supposed to get)
<plars> stgraber: but detecting a change is much better done by watching the json file itself
<mterry> plars, so AS keeps its data in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/*
<mterry> plars, anything interesting in there?  Any reason it would be reset on reboot?
<plars> mterry: I am trying this on one of the touch_ro (system images) at the moment... could it be that it just can't write to an appropriate location?
<plars> yeah, can't write there
<plars> ok, so if I mark this image as writable, it *should* work
<plars> I just can't test it easily right now
<plars> mterry: ok, thanks... I think I have what I need, I'll just have to wait until I can test it in a bit
<plars> mterry: I have some people telling me that the intro is causing problems on the app tests, but I'm not seeing how at the moment. Everytime I've watched it run locally, the app comes up over the top of unity and the intro, so it doesn't seem to interfere
<dholbach> and uShopper is in the software store (and it installs and launches!) \o/
<sergiusens> jdstrand: after installing the apparmor-easy package I need to rerun the hooks, right?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yes. easiest is 'sudo aa-clickhook -f'
<sergiusens> ah, thanks
<jdstrand> sergiusens: we are going to fix that, but I want to see what is happening with stgraber's adjustments to ro updates before I do
<nerochiaro> renato_: i pushed a couple more changes to that merge request. it should be finished now
<ogra_> jdstrand, there are a few devices that i think the security team shoudl take a look at ... namely /dev/input but there are also others ... on these devices we need to use the android system groups for granting access to the android blobs ... this causes different access rights than we have on desktop (i.e. the phablet user is in the android_input group and thus has full rw access to /dev/input)
<jdstrand> ogra_: that is exceedingly yucky sounding
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah, but the blobs demand that
<jdstrand> ogra_: that said, I haven't seen /dev/input come up in any denials
<jdstrand> ogra_: is this just something that mir will use?
<ogra_> jdstrand, in any case i think the security team should be aware ... we are a) using android system groups the kernel demands and b) have android based udev rules that modify thepermissions compared to i.e. desktop
<sergiusens> jdstrand: fwiw your apparmor-easyprof package fixes click apps for me
<ogra_> jdstrand, it is something the kernel uses, Mir will use and the blobs that work across the container boundaries need
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you send something to a public list mentioning that, cc'ing security@ubuntu.com?
<ogra_> will do
<jdstrand> thanks!
<jdstrand> sergiusens: great! :)
<xnox> Mirv: here are three issues that needs solving before we can cross-compile on the host against qt libraries. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=qmake-cross i have something in the works for the first two, but not the last one just yet.
<stgraber> ogra_: hey, so if I want a rebuild of the recovery image, what should I do nowadays?
<stgraber> ogra_: is that still on Jenkins or is that the android package nowadays?
<ogra_> stgraber, upload android
<xnox> Mirv: would you be able to rebuild qt with those changes in a test ppa, for i386/amd64/armhf? cause due to datadir location change I think all qml plugins need to be rebuild.
<ogra_> oh, indeed, for the cdimage images thats still on jenkins
<ogra_> stgraber, so preferably both ... upload android and trigger a jenkins rebuild
<ogra_> stgraber, i'll try to get cdimage fixed this week so we only have to use the package
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> xnox: what should I do to the android source package to pick up a change I just made to android_bootable_recovery?
<sergiusens> doanac: jdstrand: lool I marked https://bugs.launchpad.net/apparmor/+bug/1217700 invalid
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217700 in AppArmor "apparmor prevents autopilot introspection from working on phablet devices" [Undecided,Invalid]
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch App developers | http://askubuntu.com/q/340909
<doanac> sergiusens: i saw the problem orginally also, but it has gone away for me. autopilot still can't test the app properly, but I'll have to get some input from thomi on what's broke now
<xnox> stgraber: wait for it to propagate into a http://phablet.ubuntu.com/export/android-*.tar.xz  & then android package needs uscan && uupdate
<stgraber> sergiusens: hey, so what branch are we building android off from nowadays? phablet-10.1 or phablet-saucy? (looking at android_bootable_recovery)
<xnox> stgraber: not sure if there are ways to kick off tarball export earlier.
<sergiusens> stgraber: phablet-saucy
<sergiusens> doanac: let's discuss in 20'
<mpt> katie, oreneeshy, tedg: What's the project/package for reporting bugs on the HUD?
<tedg> mpt, http://launchpad.net/hud
<stgraber> sergiusens: ok, can you kick off an android rebuild?
<oreneeshy> mpt: depends
<stgraber> sergiusens: also, how do I manually trigger a new export on phablet.u.c?
<mpt> thanks tedg, should have guessed :-)
<tedg> mpt, I know, you were expecting a github link ;-)
<mpt> tedg, the project page says "The backend for..." ... I wanted to report a UI bug
<tedg> mpt, Hmm, then http://launchpad.net/unity8
<stgraber> lool: I'd like to hold on the renumbering e-mail+blog until that android change lands (switches from 1.2GB system.img to 2GB)
<stgraber> lool: as that change requires people to do a full update
<stgraber> lool: (reason for the change is that we only have 20MB of free space at the moment)
<josepht> sergiusens: I had to reinstall android then phablet-flash to get it working
<lool> stgraber: yup
<lool> stgraber: this will help QA apt-get install stuff, yes?
<stgraber> lool: yep, they'll have 800MB of free space.
<lool> cool
<sergiusens> stgraber: lool: they shouldn't need to apt-get install stuff
<lool> sergiusens: ultimately no, I agree
<sergiusens> stgraber: I can kick on off, the export stuff it not under my radar, xnox can do that
<stgraber> sergiusens: ok, please kick one now then.
<lool> sergiusens: but we want to have our current tests on new images to announce them, and the quickest path is to let them continue to apt-get install there and then work out how to run more from host
<stgraber> sergiusens: as for the export, I'm talking about http://phablet.ubuntu.com/export/ which xnox said earlier that he had no idea of what triggers those
<xnox> sergiusens: stgraber: there is cron-job there..... not sure about naming scheme, i'm yet to see a DATE.N notation.
 * xnox has ssh there, but i've never triggered it.
<sergiusens> stgraber: going to take a bit, seems a hybris change broke the build
<xnox> rsalveti: are you the p.u.c/export/ mastermind?
<sergiusens> xnox: he is, and he's also sick
<stgraber> sergiusens: fun... How long do you think it'll take to get that fixed? I was kind of hoping to send the renumbering announcement out in a couple of hours but I need a new build for that...
<sergiusens> stgraber: not sure I didn't push this change
<xnox> stgraber: I see. I can go in and re-run cron.
<sergiusens> ricmm: rsalveti http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6059339/
<xnox> stgraber: our last upstream tarball used was from 0829, so I don't mind clobbering todays with further updates.
<xnox> stgraber: are your changes all pushed on phablet now?
<sergiusens> stgraber: it's in hybris so it means a package upload
<stgraber> xnox: yep, my bits are in
<stgraber> xnox: I'll re-check the resulting tarball to make sure they're in there as well
<stgraber> sergiusens: do you have a link to that build failure?
<sergiusens> stgraber: the failure is in that pastebin above ^
<sergiusens> stgraber: full log http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image/90/console
<ricmm> sergiusens: that sounds wrong, is that againstp phablet-saucy ?
<ricmm> salveti had pushed the patches and it has been building right for the past few days
<sergiusens> ricmm: it's failing since Aug 28
<stgraber> xnox: btw, where did you find the cron job on hesperidium? I had a quick look but didn't find anything relevant.
<ricmm> sergiusens: fail
<sergiusens> ricmm: yup
<sergiusens> ricmm: seems rsalveti applied that patch on Aug 28 as well
<ricmm> sergiusens: can you link me to the commit ?
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know the correct way to compile a QT app? I am trying to compile the camera-app on my device.. cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=/usr ???
<shirow> Hi guys. I'm interested in trialing Ubuntu Touch on an x86 device with a touchscreen, can I build an image and just flash it to a CF card or something similar and have it boot? Or is the process more involved? Has anyone done this before?
<sergiusens> ricmm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/libhybris/saucy/revision/24
<OrokuSaki> cmake can compile and install, but the camera-app is white and doesn't seem to load
<ricmm> sergiusens: there should be a parallel patch against phablet-saucy in phablet-git
<ricmm> sergiusens: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_native.git;a=commit;h=5d7499bc9ad4a7cf3bc2a03c2e4ae620daa3d719
<ricmm> that needs to build, it looks like it isnt
<nyl> any ideas
<nyl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059357/
<cjwatson> mhall119: Why does your ureadit package have the full icon path hardcoded?
<ricmm> sergiusens: maybe the image builds against master?
<cjwatson> mhall119: That is very very broken
<cjwatson> mhall119: (in the .desktop file)
<cjwatson> dholbach: ^- Is there a way we can cause such packages to be rejected?  Full paths will break the workflow for preinstalled apps
<sergiusens> ricmm: I can check if someone did that, but the latest patches for android wouldn't be there
<ricmm> right, well they need to be there for libhybris to build
<dholbach> cjwatson, I'll file a bug for it - thanks
<ricmm> maybe salveti expected them to be picked up when applying?
<mhall119> cjwatson: because it wasn't working previously
<sergiusens> ricmm: right, I see the issue, somethings wrong...
<cjwatson> mhall119: Please undo it - if it wasn't working it needs to be fixed in click, working around it in your package is causing me problems
<cjwatson> mhall119: It should be just "Icon=uReadIt.png"
<mhall119> cjwatson: it is in 0.9.3 package
<xnox> stgraber: hmm... seems like rsalvetti user is doing it using /home/rsalveti/bin/export_android.sh script
<cjwatson> mhall119: aha, I was on 0.9.1
<cjwatson> good
<cjwatson> mhall119: do you have a URL?
<stgraber> jdstrand: pushed an unblock for easyprof
<davmor2> cjwatson: any idea why sudoku and stock ticker wouldn't be showing up in todays image?  They are the 2 click demo apps and seemed to of vanished
<mhall119> cjwatson: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/12/download/
<cjwatson> davmor2: No, I see vestiges of them in ~/.local/share/applications/ but I don't know where they went
<cjwatson> mhall119: access forbidden
<xnox> rsalveti: to eliminate busfactor the cron-job should probably be run as a generic user
<mhall119> there's something you don't have access to?
<mhall119> I'm shocked
<cjwatson> mhall119: apparently :-)
<cjwatson> (public service announcement: if you ever find yourself tempted to type "/opt/click.ubuntu.com" anywhere, please check with me first)
<cjwatson> (or at least in code you're distributing ...)
<mhall119> cjwatson: well now I don't know the right URL
<mhall119> it's published though
<nyl> are the media frameworks needed by ubuntu touch
<nyl> ?
<cjwatson> beuno: ^- can you help?
<cjwatson> (the myapps thing above)
<shirow> Anyone here know if it is currently possible to flash Ubuntu Touch onto a flash card/DOM or something and load it on a regular x86 device?
<shirow> All the guides are about flashing it onto an existing Android unit
<dholbach> cjwatson, do you have 0.9.1 still lying around somewhere as a test case for me?
<cjwatson> davmor2: I expect the preinstall-click stuff is buggy - I'm replacing all that at the moment anyway
<cjwatson> dholbach: https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119/uReadIt/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.uReadIt-0.9.1.click?noauth=1
<dholbach> ahh ok, I was trying "ureadit", nevermind - thanks :)
<mterry> bfiller, when an incoming call occurs, what piece of code launches the dialer app?  (also, is there a way to fake an incoming call for testing?)
<sergiusens> doanac: I think what you saw on friday was the other bug I logged
<doanac> sergiusens: you have the bug #?
<sergiusens> doanac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1219885
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219885 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "Access to /vendor/lib/libGLES_mali.so denied when run under confinement" [High,Fix released]
<sergiusens> doanac: saw it on Friday, but only got to log it on Monday
<sergiusens> doanac: that bug basically blocked any click app from opening
<doanac> sergiusens: not sure that was what i saw. looks like dropping letters crashed for you?
<doanac> my app launched, but didn't run its autopilot tests
<sergiusens> doanac: all apps as access to the video drivers was blocked
<sergiusens> doanac: where is the autopilot branch for this?
<labsin> shirow,  You can try and install unity8 package from saucy (universe)
<nyl> is the S4 a lot similar to Nexus 4?
<nyl> components wise
<shirow> labsin: thank you, I will check it out
<doanac> sergiusens: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/add-click-package-support/changes
<doanac> plus i then i had to update the dropping-letters test case
<sergiusens> doanac: ty, branching now
<OrokuSaki> when I run the camera-app I compiled.. this is what it says... "Module 'CameraApp' does not contain a module identifier directive - it cannot be protected from external registrations." Any ideas? Does it need to be signed or something?
<shirow> labsin: very interesting, thanks, I did not realize this was available, it will help me a lot
<shirow> thanks!
<labsin> shirow, It doesn't work well with me
<shirow> labsin: in what way?
<labsin> shirow, the sliding from the side of the screen doesn't work
<shirow> ah.. so it 'works'.. it just has features that don't work yet?
<shirow> can you build QML touch apps and load them if you're running unity8? or is it purely just an interface?
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/m3wuk2MU camera-app output
<dholbach> cjwatson, added a test in the click review tools
<labsin> shirow, Actually, I don't know what it should do, I might miss a few things. My click apps are listing, but I can't run them. I had a better experiance running a self compiled Unity8 package, but the public branch had dependies to packages that are updated in sausy and I don't wat to mess with these.
<OrokuSaki> How I am compiling the camera-app http://pastebin.com/j0WumWG8
<cjwatson> dholbach: great, thanks
<shirow> labsin: gotcha. well thanks a lot for the info, that helps
<stgraber> xnox: so did you trigger an export?
<plars> stgraber: did you just release something to daily?
<plars> stgraber: it triggered a test, and its saying the checksum doesn't match
<plars> also in daily-proposed
<plars> ERROR:phablet-flash:Checksum does not match after download for /home/plars/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/daily-proposed/ubuntu/ubuntu-20130903.full.tar.xz and hash a3af2773e247a6246e6f171dbb1cc9fa5777167e0eee1b3f319c137fd55eb7b0
<stgraber> plars: that was almost an hour ago, but yeah, I did the initial renumbering which meant a full import of all the files, and unfortunately different checksums for all of them
<lool> stgraber: would you want to add your script at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059420/ into ~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server?  perhaps under an utils/ subdir or something
<stgraber> lool: sure, I'll do that
<lool> thanks
<bfiller> mterry: pretty sure it's /usr/bin/telephony-service-approver process, code lives n the lp:telephony-service branch
<bfiller> mterry: not sure if you got last message
<bfiller> mterry: pretty sure it's /usr/bin/telephony-service-approver process, code lives n the lp:telephony-service branch
<bfiller> mterry: I think you can test with the ofono simulator. let me try and dig up instructions (may be outdated)
<xnox> stgraber: running.
<sergiusens> stgraber: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image/91
<cyphermox> ChickenCutlass: pmcgowan: so, I can now successfully push images to the device, and have them end up in the gallery
<cyphermox> ChickenCutlass: pmcgowan: now trying to decipher how to download the images
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, awesome
<stgraber> sergiusens: thanks, triggering a rebuild now
<renato_> nerochiaro, I will take a look soon
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: and that will probably work now too, I was just being dumb
<nerochiaro> renato_: tx
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox, fantastic
<cyphermox> yup, can download too
<cyphermox> hmm.. with a small utf8 bug
<lool> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059598/ <- cross-build attempt of qzxing-plugin; so most of the way there, now need to move to cmake and wrap this up nicely
<sergiusens> sforshee: https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/thermal-shutdown/+merge/183179 is done with ci
<dpm> wow, nice one lool!
<lool> dpm: actually just confirming that things were working as expected down to the package  :-)  the only gotcha outside of the way I created my local setup was a missing merge of sbuild to get us to latest version that Marc now uploaded today
<lool> dpm: next step: moving to new templates and testing that things cross-build and work as well as a native build, then wrapping this up nicely
<nyl> is it normal recovery to say no os installed
 * lool walks away for today
<dpm> lool, that is really awesome, have a nice evening!
<pmcgowan> mterry, can you modify the daily landing stack definitions or is that only didier?
<bfiller> mzanetti, greyback : can you point me at the code in the Apps lens that allows the section headers to stay visible beneath the header as you scroll? trying to do something similar in contacts
<mzanetti> bfiller: we reimplemented our own ListView
<greyback> bfiller: we use a custom component to do that. Lemme find it
<mzanetti> bfiller: tsdgeos, that is
<bfiller> ah
<bfiller> thanks
<mzanetti> bfiller: ListViewWithPageHeader (the most hated word in unity8 team btw) :P
<greyback> bfiller: check out lp:unity8, in the "plugins" you'll see a directory named that
<bfiller> mzanetti, greyback: thanks guys
<cwayne_> mzanetti, hey, so this will just be merged and built automatically now that it's approved, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-defaults-from-dconf/+merge/183420
<nyl> UT just won't load
<nyl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059668/
<mzanetti> cwayne_: yes, once our CI is fixed. I'm working on that right now
<cwayne_> mzanetti, ah wonderful, thank you :)
<OrokuSaki> Sweet.. successfully recompiled a working camera app... I must have messed up something or something
<OrokuSaki> now I can try to modify it
<plars> stgraber: so what's the best way to fix this checksum problem?
<plars> stgraber: I assume clear my download cache? But that shouldn't be needed every time right?
<stgraber> plars: yeah, wipe your download cache. This should be a one time thing.
<stgraber> plars: the reason for it was that when renumbering all the files were re-imported from cdimage leading to different check sums, unless we decide to change numbering scheme again, it should happen anymore
<stgraber> ogra_: so I just finished a rebuild of ubuntu-touch on cdimage but the resuting image didn't pick up the new recovery partition image from Jenkins, any idea what happened?
<stgraber> sergiusens: actually, looks like it's a question for you, why is http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image-phablet-saucy/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/archive/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img and http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/Phablet/job/ubuntu-touch-image/91/artifact/archive/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img not the same file?
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/Desktop/test$ md5sum *
<stgraber> eb3c0e61341bec3e8ec163a234748375  91.img
<stgraber> b62580ce7e908c3963ac65e2d1ae8116  last.img
<stgraber> sergiusens: ^
<stgraber> that caused my rebuilt image to still contain the old recovery image, so we need to have this fixed then I can rebuild the image and actually get the right thing published
<sergiusens> stgraber: let me check
<stgraber> sergiusens: I think I found why, I wasn't checking the right project on Jenkins
<stgraber> sergiusens: ubuntu-touch-image vs ubuntu-touch-image-phablet-saucy
<sergiusens> stgraber: yeah
<sergiusens> I'm seeing that now
<sergiusens> stgraber: and I triggered the wrong job...
<sergiusens> stgraber: ok, goes number 2, should be done in ten
<stgraber> sergiusens: ok, thanks. I'll re-trigger an image build once that one's done.
<sergiusens> stgraber: the switch was handled differently, I always kept ubuntu-touch-image as the official build
<stgraber> plars: so you should have an image with 800MB of free space in the next hour or so (sorry for the delay...)
<sergiusens> it was done in a hacked way since the building in the archives was supposed to happen days from the switch
<anze> what about porting UTouch to motorola milestone 1?
<anze> i got milestone 1 rooted, with Cyanogenmod 7
<jdstrand> is there some trick to getting data to work on mako? I am up to date within a few days, but data doesn't work. I thought it did at one point... I get a nice 3g indicator, but data doesn't actually work
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I thought if you disabled wifi it would kick in
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, would know
<sergiusens> jdstrand: can you run http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+junk/network/view/head:/network_gprs_provision_test.sh
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I tried that at one point
<cyphermox> jdstrand: pick NM from proposed
<jdstrand> sergiusens: sure
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: data is always enabled (unless manually not), if wifi is on, it's the default gw
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, yeah not working here
<plars> stgraber: do we ever have the possibility that we might build one target, but not others?
<jdstrand> cyphermox: I still have 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu19. I guess I should have 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu20?
<stgraber> plars: what do you mean by target?
<cyphermox> jdstrand: it will very likely hep, yes
<plars> stgraber: for instance, if we built a new system image for maguro but not mako
<stgraber> plars: it's possible we'd rebuild android just for one of them, yes
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: do what cyphermox suggests
<stgraber> plars: which would lead to only that device getting an update (with android being the only thing changing)
<pmcgowan> ack
<sergiusens> stgraber: http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/Phablet/job/ubuntu-touch-image-phablet-saucy/49/console
<stgraber> sergiusens: yep, I noticed, thanks!
<sergiusens> stgraber: with one update from the git sources
<sergiusens> Running repo sync
<sergiusens> From git://phablet.ubuntu.com:9419/CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery
<sergiusens>    b4760bf..7e03a15  phablet-saucy -> phablet/phabl
<stgraber> sergiusens: confirming the recovery image is fine before triggering a build this time
<stgraber> sergiusens: and it's good! triggering
<AlanBell> anze: ask in the channel, I know a lot less than you do, but other people here might be able to help
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, cyphermox upgraded to nm 20 and still no 3g data
<cyphermox> hrm
<cyphermox> after rebooting the phone and all?
<pmcgowan> yes
<cyphermox> what does /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts return?
<pmcgowan> rebooted, connected to wifi, turned wifi off
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: run that script I mentioned... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+junk/network/view/head:/network_gprs_provision_test.sh
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6059905/
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: according to this you'd be connected
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: so the next step is "ip route"
<sergiusens> cyphermox: maybe his default route is not setup? pmcgowan ?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ^
<cyphermox> :D
<pmcgowan> when would I set up the default route?
<pmcgowan> ip route says
<pmcgowan> 10.184.173.200/30 dev rmnet_usb0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.184.173.201
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, cyphermox ?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: it should be done for you
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I don't see a ril_0 dev there
<sergiusens> stgraber: is logrotate supposed to work on these images?
<stgraber> sergiusens: I think so, /var/log is writable
<sergiusens> stgraber: error: error creating state file /var/lib/logrotate/status: Read-only file system
<sergiusens> stgraber: should I log a bug?
<sergiusens> stgraber: not urgent
<stgraber> sergiusens: sounds like /var/lib/logrotate should be persistent then
<sergiusens> stgraber: that's lxc-android-config, right? I'll make the change
<stgraber> sergiusens: fixed
<stgraber> (added and uploaded)
<sergiusens> stgraber: great, thanks
<sergiusens> you can tell I'm using the image more now ;-)
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, sergiusens anything else I can check for that data connection?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: if you only get that one line as output of ip route, then your default route isn't set
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, what sets it?
<cyphermox> are you sure you restarted NM / restarted the phone after getting the network-manager packages?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: NM should
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, I simply installed and rebooted
<cyphermox> alright, just a second
<pmcgowan> let me double confirm
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: dpkg -l | grep 0ubuntu20
<pmcgowan> network-manager                                       0.9.8.0-0ubuntu20
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, hang on
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, its working
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: so you just needed time for it to really connect
<sergiusens> ?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: ok... otherwise I'll need to look at /var/log/syslog, NM rarely is unable to set the default route, but in all cases it outputs something if it fails
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, either that or I never rebooted, but
<cyphermox> sergiusens: no.. the device route was established
<cyphermox> possibly wifi was connecting by unsuccessfully?
<cyphermox> I'm not sure what would cause the default route to be completely unset, I tested this specifically and it does switch between both with the right preference
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, what would I look for in the logs
<pmcgowan> ip route says this now
<pmcgowan> default via 10.188.245.138 dev rmnet_usb0  proto static
<pmcgowan> 10.188.245.136/30 dev rmnet_usb0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.188.245.137  metric 13
<pmcgowan> r
<stgraber> lool: hmm, so we've got another small problem. We need a flipped image to be promoted to current before I can send out the e-mail...
<stgraber> lool: that's because phablet-flash picks up its recovery image from /current/ and so won't have the 2GB upgrade until the current pending image is marked as good and promoted to current
<rickspencer3> mdeslaur, how would I use a sqlite database that I want to ship with an app? (given app isolation)
<mdeslaur> rickspencer3: you should be able to read it if it's in the app's install directory
<rickspencer3> mdeslaur, can I write to it there?
<mdeslaur> rickspencer3: no
<rickspencer3> mdeslaur, so if I wanted to write to it, what should I do?
<mdeslaur> rickspencer3: you'll have to read from the one you ship, and then create a per-user one which you can then write to
<rickspencer3> (not actually certain that I want to, but I am interested in the answer just in case)
<jdstrand> you could ship it, then copy it into your data directory
<mdeslaur> right, what jdstrand said
<rickspencer3> ok
<jdstrand> note that there are two things preventing writes to the install dir: apparmor and unix permissions (the install directory is writable by the click user, not regular users)
<rickspencer3> but if I just want to read from it, I can just leave it with the code
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: yes
<jdstrand> @{CLICK_DIR}/@{APP_PKGNAME}/@{APP_VERSION}/**  mrklix,
<jdstrand> those permissions should work fine for reading ^
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, if I just have it next to my qml, I should be able to just use a relative path, right?
<rickspencer3> or no, because it get's executed from some whacky directory somewhere?
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: yes
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: you should be chdir'd to the install directory
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks jdstrand and mdeslaur
<mdeslaur> yw
<jdstrand> np
<jdstrand> cyphermox, sergiusens, pmcgowan: ok, I finally got the new nm and rebooted. data seems to be working now. if I uncheck my wifi network (but leave wifi enabled), '3g' icon is displayed and I can ping www.ubuntu.com
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, do we still plan to tag a version prior to Mir and RO becoming default? and will that then be legacy to get the tag?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I thought we weren't going to tag any more images
<cyphermox> jdstrand: cool
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: there is no tag concept in the image based upgrade system
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I ask because I occasionally get requests for something known good for demo (like today)
<jdstrand> cyphermox: curious how the '3G' icon is being picked. I should have T-Mobile's version of 4G
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, prior to move to image upgrades
<cyphermox> jdstrand: I think it's the same for 4G and 3G, which just one generic icon for that
<cyphermox> jdstrand otherweise we can try something
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: well, it wasn't planned; who's going to stamp the image as good?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, just waiting for one that is
<jdstrand> cyphermox: ok thanks. this may be out of your responsibility, but do you know otoh if we will have signal strength for cellular?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I can ask asac about it and work it out
<cyphermox> jdstrand: try /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-operators I think
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I would think demos would want to show off upgrades too though
<cyphermox> jdstrand: should be soon, tedg would know ^
<sergiusens> you won't be getting the full expierience
<stgraber> sergiusens: btw, in case you didn't see what I told lool above, I'll need one >= 20130903.2 flipped image to be marked as good before we can switch to system images by default
<stgraber> sergiusens: that's so phablet-flash can grab a more recent version of the recovery partition (with the 2GB partition size)
<stgraber> sergiusens: well, that or we need to teach phablet-flash how to grab the recovery partition from within a system-image, which would actually be better :)
<sergiusens> stgraber: that's easier
<sergiusens> stgraber: and more appropriate
<sergiusens> stgraber: I'll work on it tonight
<tedg> jdstrand, Yeah, we will.  Mostly waiting on reviews.  The Unity8 panel doesn't support multiple icons for an indicator yet.
<stgraber> sergiusens: do you think you've got time to replace the recovery.img download by, 1) unpacking the device .tar.xz, grab recovery.img and push that one with fastboot?
<stgraber> sergiusens: cool, thanks!
<stgraber> that way we won't depend on cdimage at all from a user perspective, I like that!
<sergiusens> yup
<stgraber> lool: ^
<jdstrand> tedg: ok, thanks. unrelated fyi, I submitted a patch for bug #1218107
<ubot5> bug 1218107 in hud (Ubuntu Saucy) "hud should use APP_ID and libnih to generate the DBus path" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218107
<jdstrand> tedg: (in the bug). not sure if I should let you know or someone else
<tedg> jdstrand, Oh, hey, I was working on that, but I just screwed up my bazaar repo :-)
<tedg> jdstrand, Can you submit it as an MR?
<jdstrand> tedg: sure
<tedg> jdstrand, I think you need to include some of the nih-dev or dbus-dev deps independently.  If I remember right they were deps of nih-dbus-dev
<tedg> jdstrand, Jenkins will tell us for sure though.
<jdstrand> tedg: I was flying by the seat of my pants a bit there. It compiled locally. That's about all I can say about it :)
 * jdstrand is not a cmake expert
<jdstrand> well, locally in sbuild
<jdstrand> tbh, I was quite happy for that-- it took me a while to figure out what to do
<tedg> Heh
<tedg> The NIH memory stuff is interesting, but different.
<jdstrand> tedg: so, you don't want a change to debian/changelog, correct? that will all happen when I do the merge request?
<tedg> jdstrand, Correct
<tedg> jdstrand, It will actually happen on release, but automatically none the less.
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> I'll try to remember what to do this time
<jdstrand> don't remind me :P
<davjan> mmm getting            W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/u2t/bleedingedge/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-armhf/Packages             on apt-get update
<jdstrand> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/hud/hud-lp1218107/+merge/183756
<jdstrand> tedg: meh, I forgot the LP refernce
<jdstrand> reference
<jdstrand> tedg: ok, added
<tedg> jdstrand, Cool, I'll give Jenkins a chance to get to it.
<jdstrand> tedg: thanks :)
<sergiusens> doanac: I think I found the problem with autopilot
<doanac> sergiusens: what's that? thomi ^
 * thomi is listening
<sergiusens> doanac: so I recall I had this issue one, but you are using dbus.SessionBus() which starts a new bus, the problem there is that you need to connect to the existing bus
<stgraber> plars: so I published build "3" to system-image which contains the updated recovery partition, giving you a 2GB filesystem. Unfortunately we need a change in phablet-flash to have it use that recovery image instead of the one from cdimage, so it won't do you much good at the moment...
<thomi> sergiusens: shouldn't DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS env var take care of that?
<plars> stgraber: ok, thanks for the update
<stgraber> plars: if you want to manually test it, you can do a first flash, then on the device do "system-image-cli -b 0" which will trigger another full update and will give you the 2GB system.img
<stgraber> plars: otherwise wait for tomorrow and we should have an updated phablet-flash which will use the right recovery image by default
<sergiusens> thomi: I think you have to use  dbus.bus.BusConnection
<sergiusens> thomi: I had this problem with ufa, remember?
<thomi> sergiusens: I don't remember, sorry. I'm like 90% sure that it uses that env var if it's present
<thomi> however, last time I checked, it wasn't exported for upstart jobs
<thomi> (I assume that's the problem we're talking about)
<sergiusens> thomi: I did a initctl set-env DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS and nil
<thomi> 'and nil'?
<sergiusens> thomi: and nothing :-)
<thomi> you mean it still didn't work?
<sergiusens> thomi: yeah, I meand that
<sergiusens> meant
<thomi> OK :)
<thomi> my device flash is finishing now, should be able to test it soon
<thomi> hmmmm
<thomi> sergiusens: is it possible that my device has hung mid-flash?
<thomi> The spinning thing in the android has stopped... spinning
<thomi> for liek 5 minutes now :-/
<sergiusens> thomi: image based upgrades?
<thomi> sergiusens: no, but just as I typed that, it came back
<thomi> sergiusens: should click packages work on the grouper?
<sergiusens> thomi: you should be able to check adb shell cat /tmp/recovery.log (for the temprorary install/flash log)
<sergiusens> thomi: as far as I know, yes
<sergiusens> thomi: mhall119 is an active n7/grouper user
<sergiusens> and does click
<thomi> ok, just trying your thing now :)
<thomi> doanac: sergiusens: I notice libautopilot-qt isn't in the images, did you decide to leave it out?
<sergiusens> thomi: doanac had an MR, I approved today
<thomi> ahh cool
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, one more question, I seem to have disabled the 3g with the settings panel but it does not re-enable it, any command line magic?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: try nmcli nm wwan off ; nmcli nm wwan on
<pmcgowan> nope still off
<slangasek> thomi: so I'm coming back around to trying known-good autopilot tests locally via 'adb shell'... and the first unity8 test I try complains about not having GRID_UNIT_PX set in the environment
<slangasek> no idea what that's supposed to be set to
<thomi> veebers: can you answer that? ^^
<sergiusens> slangasek: that's imported from ubuntu-session-manager-touch
<sergiusens> should be
<thomi> slangasek: veebers is the QE for the unity8 team :)
<thomi> huh, or sergiusens, whatever :)
<slangasek> sergiusens: sorry, what does that mean?
<slangasek> sergiusens: the problem is, I don't even care about running the unity8 tests, I'm trying to debug a *different* autopilot test and it was suggested I could use the unity8 tests as a baseline because these were known to work when 'autopilot run'ning from adb shell
<sergiusens> slangasek: grep GRID /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/mako.conf
<sergiusens> GRID_UNIT_PX=18
<sergiusens> something like that
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: tbh I'd normally just restart the phone at that point :/
<cyphermox> sergiusens: did you have a trick for this?  ^
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, hah ok
<pmcgowan> weird that wifi control works but not wwan
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I can't think of anything now but to restart nm _and_ ofono
<sergiusens> used to work for me
<sergiusens> thomi: I see in dbus_handlers.py there's a get_custom_bus
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok; that lets me clear the immediate error, then it wants some other indicators-client package which is not installed <sigh>  iterating...
<slangasek> sergiusens: thanks for the pointers
<sergiusens> slangasek: the best test to test for me is the share-app
<tedg> mhall119, cordova apps will be packaged as clicks, right?
<mhall119> tedg: should be, yes
<pmcgowan> slangasek, that variable will be set if you logged in as phablet user
<tedg> mhall119, Cool, that's what I thought.
<slangasek> pmcgowan: I'm specifically not logging in, I'm adb'ing in
<pmcgowan> slangasek, yeah so not set
<tedg> mhall119, Are we doing some Mozilla OpenWebApp to click converter?
<sergiusens> slangasek: ah, that's a problem
<slangasek> pmcgowan: well, that's the standard way to remote into a device, and TTBOMK is how we're driving the autopilot tests in the lab, isn't it?
<sergiusens> slangasek: this is how you want to do it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/phablet-test-run#L92
<slangasek> sergiusens: ah
<thomi> sergiusens: got a call, bbs
<slangasek> sergiusens: is that what's used in the lab?
<sergiusens> well, the options aren't necessary
<mhall119> tedg: ask alex-abreu
<sergiusens> slangasek: lab is a bit more complicated, they are migrating to this, but currently an upstart job is created that runs the tests, let me search for that code
<slangasek> sergiusens: if the lab is migrating to this, that solves my main concern - thanks :)
<pmcgowan> tedg, as I understand FF has made a bunch of extensions to the API
<pmcgowan> tedg, and they would not look like nice ubuntu apps
<tedg> pmcgowan, Ah, bummer.
<sergiusens> jdstrand: thinking about how autopilot works, the tests would need access to the bus
<sergiusens> thomi: ^^
<slangasek> I believe there's an open bug about that
<sergiusens> jdstrand: the app under test I mean, so it can export it's object tree over the bus
<slangasek> bug #1217700 ?
<ubot5> bug 1217700 in AppArmor "apparmor prevents autopilot introspection from working on phablet devices" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217700
<slangasek> ah, not so open
<slangasek> oh, and *you* closed it ;D
<sergiusens> slangasek: there was a bug about testability driver and bus, not about this
 * slangasek shuts up
<sergiusens> slangasek: yeah
<sergiusens> slangasek: but was mentioning the testability driver explicitly
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yes, that was my conclusion. based on your comment, looks like nothing for the security team to do, correct?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: so does an app under confinment have permissions to create export something new (my dbus terminology memory is blank now)
<sergiusens> jdstrand: if not, regardless of being able to load the testability driver there would be nothing for autopilot to inspect
<stgraber> plars: rootfs                          2.0G  946M  924M  51% /
<sergiusens> jdstrand: since it is the application itself that needs to export the tree
<stgraber> plars: so the "system-image-cli -b 0" trick works fine and gives you 2GB
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'm not sure I understand the question. an app can adjust its environment sure. the problem in this case was that DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS wasn't in the environment that qmlscene was launched in, so it cranked up dbus-launch. so long as the env has DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS when qmlscene is launched, then the app will have DBus access according to its policy
<sergiusens> jdstrand: so all these apps would need to have 'content_exchange' ?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: no, sorry, not that
<jdstrand> sergiusens: apps have a certain level of access to the session bus
<jdstrand> sergiusens: see /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/templates/ubuntu/1.0/ubuntu-sdk
<jdstrand> sergiusens: the DBus rules are towards the top. some policy groups add additional rules
<sergiusens> jdstrand: hmm, so that's going to be the problem
<jdstrand> what problem is that?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: /com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yes, that would be a problem. based on your comments in the bug, it looks like autopilot initially runs as root?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: no, it should run as the phablet user
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I'm not an autopilot expert though
<jdstrand> hmm
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I need to bike home before it gets dark, hopefully thomi can get back to you with this
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I'm not sure how to solve this so that it is secure and testable though
<jdstrand> if when setting up the environment, a root process could update /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/base to add the necessary rules, then reload the policy
<jdstrand> otherwise we'd need to think about that
<sergiusens> jdstrand: it doesn't run as root, but could and then switch
<jdstrand> that would make it testable. I'd like to review the policy adjustments in the test environment though
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ack... I'll be back in 30' - 1h
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ok, I may be eod then, but will check back
<sergiusens> jdstrand: lets hope thomi reaches you before that then
<sergiusens> but at least we have the problem in view now
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> fix one problem, find another :)
<pmcgowan> awe, I just entered this but maybe should be against ofono  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1220450
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220450 in ubuntu-system-settings "Cellular allows data to be turned off but not back on" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> erp, be with you in 30 minutes?
<thomi> jdstrand: autopilot runs as the phablet user currently
<thomi> and I'd be wary of changing that
<thomi> jdstrand: did that answer your questions?
<jdstrand> thomi: it does, but that is problematic because it sounds like dbus rules are needed for autopilot
<jdstrand> thomi: and adding them to default policy is not ideal
<thomi> just to be clear, this is rules for autopilot itself, or for the app under test?
<RobbyF> mhall119, busy with that gplus app? :P
<jdstrand> thomi: well, I was assuming for the app under the test based on what sergiusens said
<jdstrand> thomi: we aren't confining autopilot itself, so there should be no issue
<jdstrand> (with it)
<thomi> OK, so by default apps under confinement cannot export objects over dbus?
<jdstrand> thomi: see the dbus rules in /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/templates/ubuntu/1.0/ubuntu-sdk for what they can do by default
<thomi> jdstrand: and we can't change that unless we're root?
<jdstrand> thomi: so is the testing methodology essentially: install some autopilot packages from the archive, set up some environment variables, run the test
<jdstrand> thomi: that is correct
<thomi> hmm
<thomi> jdstrand: how about changing those rules as part of the installation of the 'autopilot-touch' package?
<thomi> so, we open app confinement a bit if, and only if that package is installed?
<thomi> seems like a reasonable stop-gap measure, until we can think of a better idea
<jdstrand> thomi: I was thinking about something like that. to do that, two things need to happen: the rules need to be updated and the rules need to be reloaded
<jdstrand> the problem is where to change the rules-- click package policy is in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles, other system policy is in /etc/apparmor.d. files in /etc/apparmor.d are conffiles, so we can't just edit the policy
<mhall119> RobbyF: I think I need to do something extra to work within the apparmor profile
<doanac> thomi: autopilot-touch is in the default image so things will just always be "moe open"?
<doanac> more open
<mhall119> running the Exec line by hand makes it work fine, but launching the .desktop from the Dash doesn't
<RobbyF> aw
<jdstrand> thomi: I could update the the template to include a directory, then you drop a file with the necessary rules into the directory, then we can trigger a policy reload
<mhall119> jdstrand: when you have a minute, I have a question for you
<jdstrand> autopilot-touch could do both of those things, but I'd like to discuss with my team first
<jdstrand> thomi: what kind of timeframe are you looking at?
<mhall119> jdstrand: I'm trying to build a click package that has a .desktop file which calls webbrowser-app (instead of containing it's own app), how can I do that within an apparmor sandbox?
<jdstrand> thomi: and how does this work with ro images?
<jdstrand> mhall119: see lp:~jdstrand/+junk/webapp-test
<mhall119> jdstrand: "template": "ubuntu-webapp-experimental", is that the key piece?
<jdstrand> mhall119: this is not finalized and the discussion hasn't started yet, but: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/WebAppsConfinement
<jdstrand> mhall119: essentially
<thomi> jdstrand: got time for a hangout in 5 minutes or so?
<jdstrand> mhall119: see the desktop file too, but that is likely what you already have
<mhall119> jdstrand: ok, given that it's not finalized and still in discussion....will it work if I add that to my .json file on the phone?
<jdstrand> mhall119: ubuntu-webapp-experimental is currently in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yes
<mhall119> cool, I'll try that
<jdstrand> mhall119: but that will be renamed once finalized
<mhall119> RobbyF: might have a solution :)
<mhall119> jdstrand: that's fine
<jdstrand> thomi: well, I could, but my guys can't. I'm happy to respond to the thread
<jdstrand> thomi: is the idea of autopilot-touch shipping a file and calling something from its postinst to trigger a policy reload palatable to you?
<thomi> jdstrand: yup, let's talk with doanac in 2 minutes or so
<thomi> OK, inviting your guys now
<thomi> jdstrand: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/184c8cbef7dfa5810eaaba1113d4989d08de8428?authuser=1&hl=en
<awe> pmcgowan, ack.  I'll take a look, but most likely a NM thing
<awe> pmcgowan, you mind added which device you used, and what 'command-line' you tried?
<pmcgowan> awe, ok will fix
<cwayne_> can phablet-flash still work on a local directory?
<pmcgowan> awe, i did say mako and wwan on, but fixed it
<awe> pmcgowan, sorry...
<awe> fyi, the only command line you should be using is a dbus command to toggle the WwanEnabled property
<awe> pmcgowan, never used that nmcli command, but that sounds reasonable too
<awe> I'll check mine
<lool> stgraber: Ok noted
<RobbyF> mhall119, awesome! let me know your proper email address to send that too
<sergiusens> thomi: hey
<thomi> sergiusens: ho
<sergiusens> thomi: did you get a chance to chat with jamie?
<thomi> sergiusens: yes, he's going to talk to his team and make a recommendation to doanac, who has to fix things in phablet-tools
<thomi> we can't fix it in autopilot, since by the time we get to autopilot we've already lost the privileges we need to make the fix
<mhall119> sergiusens: pmcgowan: where should I file a bug to get u1db-qt included in the Ubuntu Touch platform?
<sergiusens> thomi: yeah, one thing is to modiy the apparmor stuff in /etc from phablet-tools and you'd be tied to the tool from then on, not ideal in a production device as it would require root, but fine our purposes
<thomi> yeah
<sergiusens> mhall119: is u1db-qt in the archives?
<sergiusens> mhall119: just create an MR against the seed it is
<sergiusens> mhall119: or file the bug against ubuntu itsel
<OrokuSaki> is it possible to run updates with a uImage kernel?
<mhall119> sergiusens: I don't think it's in the archive, it's in the sdk-team PPA
<mhall119> kalikiana: did u1db-qt make it into the archives for saucy?
<sergiusens> mhall119: that's not going to fly... then a bug for the sdk to include in the archives
<sergiusens> and MIR it
<OrokuSaki> my boot partition holds many uImage files.. because it's awesome
<OrokuSaki> each one boots a different OS
<mhall119> ah, seems it's in universe
<OrokuSaki> but.. I can never update because.. of the kernel.. so I redownload a daily image
<OrokuSaki> is that about right?
<sergiusens> mhall119: well an MR or the seed would do, but this would need to be in main eventually (soon)
<OrokuSaki> I was successful at recompiling the camera and telling it to rotate the camera sensor 90 degrees in landscape mode. =)
<OrokuSaki> It was easy... =)
<mhall119> MR or the seed, or MR to the seed?
<OrokuSaki> Still can't figure out why it takes my android lxc to take a long time to init.. I tell phablet to sleep 60 seconds before starting, and that usually fixes it
<OrokuSaki> boot takes about 5 minues or so
<mhall119> sergiusens: is lp;~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy/ the correct target for that MR?
<sergiusens> mhall119: yes, was searching or that link
<mhall119> sergiusens: the 'touch' file?
<sergiusens> mhall119: yes
<sergiusens> mhall119: add it under apps
<sergiusens> mhall119: then someone like stgraber can get it in (only person that I know that could be active now)
<mhall119> sergiusens: stgraber: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/add-u1db-to-touch/+merge/183784
<mhall119> he's in South Africa now though isn't he?  So it's late for him too
<sergiuse1s> mhall119: ah, wasn't aware of that
<sergiuse1s> cyphermox: I finally got my mobile data to get that patch attached https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=707289
<ubot5> Gnome bug 707289 in ModemManager "Additional APN for new mcc/mnc for Personal Argentina" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<stgraber> mhall119: looking
<stgraber> mhall119: and I'm in Canada, I think you're confusing me with highvoltage :)
<stgraber> mhall119: we used to be roomate before he had to move back to South Africa and we both work on Edubuntu, so I can see how you got confused ;)
<stgraber> mhall119: anyway, merged your branch, now refreshing the package
<mhall119> stgraber: oh, must be, I thought it was you though
<mhall119> thanks stgraber
<mhall119> I honestly can tell you guys apart
<stgraber> mhall119: good! I'm a swiss living in Canada, highvoltage is a South Africa who used to live in Canada ;)
<stgraber> *south african
<mhall119> all you edubuntu guys look the same to me
<mhall119> :)
<sergiusens> lol
<stgraber> mhall119: meta package uploaded
<mhall119> thanks again stgraber
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-04
<mhall119> jdstrand: what's the command to list available apparmor policies?
<jjohansen> mhall119: aa-status will show loaded policy
<mhall119> jjohansen: he gave me some long command, using aa-easyprof I think
<mhall119> listed the things I could use in the click package security manifest
<jjohansen> mhall119: maybe  aa-easyprof --list-templates
<mhall119> nope, that's not it either
<jjohansen> aa-easyprof --list-policy-groups
<mhall119> ah ha, irssi logs FTW
<mhall119> aa-easyprof --list-policy-groups --policy-vendor=ubuntu --policy-version=1.0
<jjohansen> ouch, that is long :)
<mhall119> jjohansen: do you happen to know where click packages install their apparmor profile to?
<mhall119> also, the 'audio' policy group should give access to play sound via pulseaudio right?
<jjohansen> mhall119: err let me look it up
<mhall119> jjohansen: someone in #ubuntu-app-devel made a click app that I'm testing
<jjohansen> mhall119: I would think audio should give access to pulse
<mhall119> and it's giving Failed to create secure directory (/run/user/32011/pulse): Permission denied
<mhall119> PulseAudioService: pa_context_connect() failed
<mhall119> Assertion 'c' failed at pulse/context.c:964, function pa_context_get_state(). Aborting
<mhall119> also shm_open() failed: Permission denied but I don't know if that's pulse or u1db (which also seems to be an issue with apparmor)
<jjohansen> mhall119: oh, that is a bug in the underlying policy, that got introduced by a change in the last kernel upload
<mhall119> okay...so wait for a fix?
<jjohansen> mhall119: I thought we had a fix for it out for it already, so yeah
<jjohansen> if its not there it should be soon
<mhall119> jjohansen: do you know if there's been any specific apparmor work to support u1db?
<dgalg> mhall119: hi
<mhall119> dgalg: so jjohansen says the pulseaudio errors are due to a change in the kernel, and will be fixed without you having to do anything
<jjohansen> mhall119: no I don't
<mhall119> dgalg: so we just need to figure out how to make U1DB work properly
<mhall119> kalikiana was the lead developer on u1db-qt, but it's very late in the evening for him, I'll ping him tomorrow
<robotdevil> galaxy 4,7,10 are the only supported devices?
<robotdevil> oh and nexus
<dgalg> mhall119: ok. I think you are right, that LocalStorage does it for you by automatically using the correct folder but U1DB doesn't, so if you pass U1db.Database { path: "mydb.u1db" } then it should be opening that in some path elsewhere, but it isn't and is just resolving the path relative to the current directory
<mhall119> those are all nexuses not galaxies
<mhall119> dgalg: ok, so then that's a bug that needs to get fixed
<dgalg> mhall119: I am guessing here though but what you suggest sounds plausible to me
<mhall119> dgalg: can you file a bug on https://launchpad.net/u1db-qt
<mhall119> jjohansen: does the default click package security profile give access to ~/.config/<appname>/?
<jjohansen> sbeattie: ^
<tyhicks> it does
<robotdevil> mybad, meant galaxy nexus
<tyhicks> see /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/templates/ubuntu/1.0/ubuntu-sdk
<tyhicks> it includes these rules:
<tyhicks>   owner @{HOME}/.config/@{APP_PKGNAME}/                 rw,      # XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<tyhicks>   owner @{HOME}/.config/@{APP_PKGNAME}/**               mrwkl,
<tyhicks> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> dgalg: ok, so then we should ask that u1db use that as the default location unless an a path is used
<mhall119> thanks tyhicks
<mhall119> tyhicks: and do you happen to know if that's the full click package name?
<mhall119> com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.{APP_NAME)
<tyhicks> mhall119: I believe so
<tyhicks> mhall119: According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest
<tyhicks> mhall119: "APP_PKGNAME - set to name from the toplevel click manifest (eg, "APP_PKGNAME": "com.ubuntu.developer.username.myapp") "
<robotdevil> I see there are some boasts of touch on the htc one x, wonder how true, how well it works, and if possible on one s
<dgalg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1220481 is filed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220481 in U1DB Qt/ QML "U1DB creates databases in current directory, not in user-writeable directory as LocalStorage does" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> thanks dgalg
<mhall119> !devices | robotdevil
<ubot5> robotdevil: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> thanks tyhicks
<tyhicks> np
<AskUbuntu> Installing Ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy tab 2 p3100 | http://askubuntu.com/q/341081
<RobbyF> not very busy in here tonight.
<mhall119> RobbyF: http://ubuntuone.com/3TSyMF8OtWrzqBJ0H5zQZI
<RobbyF> it's good to go?
<mhall119> RobbyF: works for me
<RobbyF> coolio whats ur email for the prize
<mhall119> don't worry about it :)
<RobbyF> k, now how do install it -
<mhall119> well I'm submitting it to the click app store as we speak
<RobbyF> ok, even better
<mhall119> but you can copy it onto a device to install it from the commandline
<RobbyF> those go instant?
<mhall119> no, it'll need to be reviewed and approved
<mhall119> installing from the commandline works instantly though
<RobbyF> terminal is really coming along. I have no complaints with it any more
<mhall119> RobbyF: these instructions should work for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6061106/
<RobbyF> some errors on the register
<mhall119> paste em?
<RobbyF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6061114/
<mhall119> no sudo on register
<mhall119> register adds it to the user's apps list
<RobbyF> same error
<mhall119> RobbyF: don't page the file name on register
<mhall119> register takes the app name, a space, then the version
<mhall119> don't *paste*, not page
<mhall119> RobbyF: did it work?
<RobbyF> yup
<mhall119> \o/
<RobbyF> testing gmail/gplus app with same login
<RobbyF> works pretty nice. I assume as browser improves web apps will along with it without modification?
<RobbyF> bed time
<mhall119> yup
<achiang> rsalveti: hey, you still around?
<achiang> rsalveti: nm
<dholbach> good morning
<DJJeff> I got a LG nexus 4 yesterday im really excited and cant wait to try out ubuntu touch on it
<DJJeff> I'd be curious if the wireless on the LG nexus 4 can support monitor mode and maybe even packet injection
<DJJeff> nom nom nom nom
<DJJeff> oh my there is a XDA thread on this too http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2014078&page=2
<DJJeff> looks like if someone modify this https://github.com/KrasnikovEugene/wcn36xx its possible for monitor mode
<dholbach> can I get the click scope to work using the unity8 package running on the desktop?
<lool> asac: Did you see the psas rate for mako?  :-)
<lool> dholbach: nerver tried with unity 8 / scope, but I did install clicks here  :-)
<asac> lool: on touch_ro?
<lool> asac: what else!
<dholbach> lool, right :)
<asac> lool: yeah looks good so far :)
<asac> bad news is that all tests, always start flawless
<asac> aqnd then the bad stuff comes :)
<asac> hwehe
<lool> dholbach: the scope will pull in download manager, all arch=indep stuff; the main problem is with arch-specific clicks
<dholbach> right
<lool> asac: I say we announce it while it's green
<tiagoscd> morning folks! I would like to know where can I report a bug in battery indicator on ubuntu touch?
<OrokuSaki_> Morning =)
<Nick> morning
<greyback> tiagoscd: I think this is the place: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-power
<OrokuSaki_> When we compile, are we compiling in userdebug or release??? Seems it is userdebug.. is that.. slower?
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/MNynDdmN How I got the camera-app to rotate my camera sensor 90 degrees in landscape mode.. I didn't know we could just edit the qml files without recompiling.. That is neat
<OrokuSaki> Told the terminal app not to run in a sidestage (annoying) and told it not to have automatic orientation
<OrokuSaki> Seems the keyboard does strange things in portrait mode on my 10" tablet with automatic orientation
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Paperboy Day! :-D
<psivaa> asac: ogra_ : we will not be able get the smoke tests running for a while. The jenkins server is inaccessible and needs either rfowler or retoaded to come online
<ogra_> hmm, k
<asac> psivaa: hmmm
<asac> psivaa: can you send an email to them with me CC?
<asac> about this?
<asac> i want to follow up and ask how we can ensure we dont need to wait for them in the future
<psivaa> asac: jibel is doing that
<asac> psivaa: the email?
<asac> or rebooting?
<asac> L:)]\
<jibel> asac, I'm sending a notification to inform people that the VPN end point is dead, hence all services hosted behind it are unreachavble
<jibel> asac, I cannot reboot since there is no VPN
<asac> jibel: ic.. thanks!
<asac> jibel: i was able to connect to my qalab vpn :)
<churgyi> hi
<churgyi> somebody speak french?
<churgyi> i can't update my phone
<churgyi> i deploy ubuntu touch 08/28
<churgyi> it's here for help?
<churgyi> or questions?
<dholbach> tvoss_, lool, or anyone else: are we going to make the u1db extension part of the platform?
<dholbach> reason I'm asking is, there's an app in the review queue which makes use of it
<cjwatson> we already did ...
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/add-u1db-to-touch/+merge/183784
<dholbach> thanks
<davmor2> Morning all
<OrokuSaki> Morning... anyone know of any good simple apps\games to install?
<OrokuSaki> I remember a blackjack game....
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Mobile OS | http://askubuntu.com/q/341202
<hourd> Really tempted to buy a second nexus 4 to use for ubuntu touch
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: hi Rachel, one quick question, do you know who's the designer responsible for the dialer, messaging and contacts apps ?
<cjwatson> I've apparently broken something and can't boot (Nexus 7).  I can get to recovery mode but don't see anything useful in /proc/last_kmsg.  How do I modify the boot command line from recovery mode?
<ogra_> chroot ?
<cjwatson> Can't chroot into the system image from recovery mode, apparently.
<ogra_> (bind mount /dev before ... and you might need to copy a shell into /system/bin/)
<ogra_> (inside /daa/ubuntu that is)
<cjwatson> Ah, maybe that would do it ...
<cjwatson> And then abootimg from in there?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> for /dev/disk/by-partlabel/boot
<cjwatson> ~ # cp -a /sbin/busybox /system/bin/busybox
<cjwatson> ~ # chroot /system /bin/busybox
<cjwatson> chroot: can't execute '/bin/busybox': No such file or directory
<cjwatson> (/system loop-mounted from /data/system.img)
<cjwatson> Also the /dev in recovery mode doesn't have /dev/disk/
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<ogra_> its not udev
<ogra_> well, what i meant above was cp /data/ubuntu/bin/sh /data/ubuntu/system/bin
<ogra_> and then just chroot ...
<cjwatson> No /data/ubuntu/
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> ah, you use a system image ?
<cjwatson> system image, if that helps
<ogra_> yeah, i havent much experience with that yet unfortunately ...
<ogra_> i guess we should consider shipping abootimg in recovery :)
<ogra_> since setting up the loop mouonts manually might be hard
<ogra_> cjwatson, dd the boot.img out of the boot partition, use adb pull/push and edit it on a desktop
<ogra_> (then dd it back)
<cjwatson> ok, how do I discover which one is the boot partition?
<ogra_> find /dev -name *boot*
<cjwatson> I vaguely recall doing this before but ages ago :(
<ogra_> i'd guess
<cjwatson> there's /dev/block/mmcblk0boot0 and /dev/block/mmcblk0boot1
<ogra_> the label is there, just in a different path
<cjwatson> nothing that's obviously a label
<ogra_> hmm, no, it should be deeper down
<ogra_> oh, wait, N7 you said
<ogra_> LNX is the label then
<cjwatson> aha, /dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/LNX
<ogra_> yeah, tegra differs
<cjwatson> ogra_: thanks, that's got me moving ahead a bit more at least
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> btw, initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch ships the (undocumented) append-cmdline-arg and remove-cmdline-arg scripts that make changing the cmdline easy from the running system (would indeed not have heloped from recovery)
<cjwatson> hmm, this is very weird, once it mounts virtual filesystems a load of upstart jobs seem to enter starting/running state and never leave, including ones that should execute more or less immediately
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6062218/
<cjwatson> this is a system image which I then remounted read/write and installed a new test version of click on
<OrokuSaki_> Seems I figured out why my touchpad feels slow.... udev is taking up almost all my cpu usage... cannot seem to find out why.. ran top, then ran udevadm monitor.. only thing that happens is my battery events.. seems normal
<OrokuSaki_> Is this... normal?
<OrokuSaki_> I have no other device to compare with..
<OrokuSaki_> can you guys run adb shell and then top and tell me how much cpu usage your udev is taking?
<cjwatson> ogra_: is it possible that adbd might be able to start on virtual-filesystems instead?  (not necessarily asking for a change of default, just whether it would work at all)
<cjwatson> it might make it easier to see what's going on ...
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, we need /sbin/adbd available and /sys mounted, i'm not sure what it implies for the getprop calls that rsalveti added to the adbd upstart job if you start it that early
<cjwatson> virtual-filesystems => /sys is mounted
<ogra_> yeah
<OrokuSaki_> @ogra what do you think about cpu usage and udev? =)
<ogra_> oh, /usr/sbin/adbd actually
 * cjwatson tries it
<ogra_> OrokuSaki_, udev is good for managing devices ... CPUs are used ... :P
<ogra_> can you be a bit more specific ?
<OrokuSaki_> I ran ps -ef and noticed /system/lib/udev --daemon is taking up around 86%
<ogra_> huh ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: oh.  hmm.  I seem to have no adbd in /system/usr/*bin/, but adb normally works ...
<OrokuSaki_> screenshot hang on
<ogra_> what would udev do in /system/lib ?
<cjwatson> that's peculiar, the dpkg database thinks it's there
<ogra_> yeah, android-tools-adbd should put it there
 * ogra_ finds it massively distrurbing that stgraber chose /system for the ubuntu part in system images .... since usually android uses that dir 
<ogra_> cjwatson, looking at all these jobs in starting state in your log, none of them is used, i wonder if we should just override them
<OrokuSaki_> @ogra screenshot http://s9.postimg.org/pnwiuqgzz/screenshot.png
<ogra_> (mountnfs and console-setup are pretty moot ... )
<cjwatson> ogra_: well, maybe, but I think that's a side issue
<ogra_> OrokuSaki_, aha, thats not /system/lib/udev :)
<OrokuSaki_> What is that? =)
<ogra_> thats udev
<OrokuSaki_> Is it normal?
<ogra_> it tries to process kernel uevents for your devices
<cjwatson> tempted to just give up, reflash, try again
<ogra_> no, thats not normal, check your udev rule for your device i'd say
<nze> hey guys! the question's probably come up before, but I only found old news, so...
<nze> how open/hackable would you say is the HTC One? any chances I'll be able to run ubuntu (or firefox OS) on it?
<OrokuSaki_> Sweet... thanks man.. I have gone over it.. I can't seem to find anything out of the ordinary.. but.. I will look
<ogra_> also make sure your android side was recently rebuilt, we had some fixes to ueventd that might influence udev behavior
<nze> (also, how do the galaxy s4 and the nexus4 compare in that regard?)
<OrokuSaki_> Hmmm sweet.. thanks!
<ogra_> asac, bah, 0904 is totally borked thanks to jenkins beiing down (teh android zip only contains the kernel, not the android container rootfs)
<nze> the info on the wiki is rather sparse…
<ogra_> nze, well, we only fully support the nexus devices (with focus on the phones  for 13.10)
<ogra_> if you want to use ubuntu touch on any other device it depends how actiuve the community person maintaining the port is
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<OrokuSaki_> Need to update the touchpad info soon as I get udev fixed. =)
<ogra_> we have a list of  comkunity supported devices on that wikipage ^^^
<nze> ogra_: that's what I gathered. I was hoping the community person was maybe here on freenode, or someone who could comment
<nze> well my guess was that the htc one being a pretty popular device there'd be a rather strong community backing
<ogra_> nze, if you click on the specific device entry it should take you to the actual device page, there you should be able to get to the porters launchpad page ... on which you have a "contact this person" button to mail her/him
<nze> but the missing piece is: is the One even open enough to make it possible?
<nze> ogra_: I'll do that, thanks!
<ogra_> also note most ports are maintained by people that are more active on the xda developers forum ... that might also be a valuable source of info
<asac> ogra_: well, i am blind, so i am not really worried that the build that i cant see is broken :)
<ogra_> asac, heh
<asac> ogra_: lets kick start the infrastructure once the lab is online
<ogra_> asac, well, i am, since it is my fault ... i need to do that cdimage implementation to use the android package completely for all img files .... its a matter of luck that the android build comes through the same gateway so both, dashboard and android build are always broken at the same time
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: whats the fallout from this on your side?
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: do we need a manually re-kick of stuff when things come back?\
<sil2100> asac: what do you have in mind?
<asac> sil2100: is daily-release impacted by the lab outage?
<sil2100> asac: are you talking about the QA jenkins lab down?
<asac> i think everything running in the qa lab is not accessible
<sil2100> asac: yes... depends on when the lab gets back up, but right now everything is stalled, as all our machinery was in that place
<asac> right
<asac> sil2100: so what are we doing once the thing comes back online?
<asac> sil2100: will it just do the right thing? :)
<sil2100> asac: if it's back around one of our ticks, we'll just make it work automatically - if it appears in-between ticks, we'll run things manually
<asac> sil2100: okay
<asac> sil2100: what about merge proposals? will the bot pick stuff up?
<asac> or do we need to replay something there?
<sil2100> asac: I had a chat with Francis about that once, and the bot will pick it up automatically
<asac> good
<sil2100> But it will take a while since the queue will be stuffed
<asac> sil2100: so we basically missed a tick? thats all in best case?
<asac> sil2100: sure that jenkins is not in a very weird state with all the problems pulling stuff from network :)?
 * asac guesses that it at least requires a fresh restart
<asac> heh
<cjwatson> Argh.  Um - does anyone know how to reflash ubuntu-system images by hand from recovery mode?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install seems rather cdimage-touch-ish.
<asac> sil2100: maybe we should set the system in manual mode for sure
<asac> sil2100: and wait until the MP queue has cleared a bit?
<sil2100> asac: we had a few outages like that in the past and nothing appeared in a broken state afterwards, so we should be safe
<asac> sil2100: and then manually handhold every stack once into the image?
<asac> just wonder how we can get asap to the best and latest image possible
<asac> ogra_: so do we need to restart that android thing?
<asac> ogra_: didnt cdimage just reuse the last android artifact?
 * asac thought it would do that
<ogra_> asac, we should do an image rebuild immediately
<asac> ogra_: so you want us to turn of stack publishing, build 1 image first
<asac> to hit a safe starting point
<ogra_> asac, cdimage assembles the zip from jenkins parts and parts from the android package atm ... if it cant download the jenkins parts it doesnt fail but only dumps the packaged bits into the zip
<asac> and then turn daily-release on again?
<asac> ogra_: interesting
<asac> doesnt fail?
<asac> wow
<ogra_> asac, i dont care about daily-release ...
<asac> feels like a bug
<ogra_> it is
<asac> ogra_: shouldnt we just use set -e ?
<asac> :)
<cjwatson> I think that's my mistake
<ogra_> cjwatson, using -b -d grouper with phablet-flash might help
<asac> hehe. well, guess doesnt really matter much in pratice for today
<cjwatson> osextras.fetch returns True/False for historical reasons and I forgot to handle it in the android code
<ogra_> that should re-bootstrap from scratch
<asac> ogra_: so when can we switch to the android code?
<asac> err packaged android bits
<ogra_> cjwatson, not sure it is worth to fix it, i plan to overcome my cdimage code fear today and to implement the usage of the ackaged bits (and drop all jenkins downloading)
<cjwatson> it is worth fixing it
<cjwatson> in general
<ogra_> *packaged
 * asac is slightly scared that we have those two worlds unconsolidated
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> because osextras.fetch is used elsewhere and this is bad design on my part
<cjwatson> I should make it just raise an exception when a download fails, and catch it where it's safe to ignore
<ogra_> asac, i'm working on it today, should be fixed before end of the week i hope
<ogra_> asac, its long on my todo, but its a big change to the build system that has to land altogether
<cjwatson> ogra_: thanks, -d grouper did it (omitting -b because ubuntu-system doesn't support that one)
<ogra_> ah, k
<cjwatson> asac: I think it's better to fail than to reuse the previous version, FWIW
<ogra_> yeah
<Mirv> asac: my only addition is that it's useful for the vanguard to watch closely the stacks building/checking so that there are no stalls, in order to get most rebuilded on time
<Mirv> currently bug #1219636 affects things so that the daily release manager needs to be a bit vigilant in order to catch things on time so that the tick is not wasted
<ubot5> bug 1219636 in Unity "unity autopilot tests fails to move mouse, leading to infinite test run" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219636
<cwayne_> zsombi, ping
<asac> cjwatson: i agree that if bits that should be there are not there, we should fail :)
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: so i wanted to discuss the idea of running everything in manual mode all the time for a while
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: basically using our daily-release and image production tools to accurately put the image together
<asac> like a stack rotation with each stack tick getting an image and gets tested before we release the next stack
<nerochiaro> asac: i got disconnected and missed the answer to your question about CI jobs. do we need to re-kick them somehow ?
<cjwatson> asac,ogra_: Fixed: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/revision/1336
<nerochiaro> asac: i mean, CI jobs on merge proposals
<asac> cjwatson: nicey!
<asac> nerochiaro: i was told that our bot will pick stuff up
<nerochiaro> asac: thanks
<asac> nerochiaro: just has a big backlog. if you wait for something badly let me know
<nerochiaro> asac: nothing that can't wait a few more hours
<cwayne_> bzoltan, does gallery-app have auto-landing? or would i need to push a merge manually
<bzoltan> cwayne_: I do not know
<muzzol> is there a way to emulate touch with virtualbox or similar?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> you can run the apps in the ubuntu-sdk shell, but we dont have a full system emulation
<muzzol> ogra_: so if i don't own any supported device i can't test it?
<ogra_> you can develop and test apps, but there is no working emulator yet
<muzzol> ok, thx for quick response ogra_ :)
<ogra_> so yes, you need a device atm
<muzzol> i'll try to get a nexus 4 then
<sil2100> asac: has this been discussed with management?
<asac> sil2100: what?
<sil2100> asac: since we anyway wanted to switch some of the stacks to manual mode, but we didn't want to slow down the touch development/release process
<asac> sil2100: its an idea and i am asking what you think :)
<sil2100> asac: the 'switching to manual mode' ;)
<asac> sil2100: well, i am leading the effort on how we do this stuff
<asac> so i am exploring options how to diligently get in charge
<asac> and the idea of putting stuff together very accurately and manually
<asac> has come up in mangaement :)
<asac> yes
<asac> sil2100: the challenge is really to find a way to be able to do that in a decent pace
<sil2100> asac: I'm always worried about switching everything to manual mode, since this would implicate that someone with proper rights needs to be around all the time to pull the release switch every time
<sil2100> asac: it's not something bad, since we're anyway covering most of the ticks
<ogra_> so we need to raise the staffing rate :)
<asac> right. so what i see is that we handhold this stuff anyway
<asac> constantly :)
<asac> and whenever we just keep stuff running and dont care
<sil2100> asac: but I'm worried that sometimes we might be busy with doing some other stuff and miss some releases that people find urgent
<asac> it will not be a good result ... e.g. we basically open the floodgates
<asac> so the question is: how can we be smart and organize our workflow that we get back in control
<ogra_> did you consider involving more community persons ?
<asac> at all times, but still have good throughput
<asac> ogra_: at this point no :)
<asac> later yes
<asac> or ... depends
<ogra_> all i see is a staffing problem to cover all timezones
<asac> ogra_: well, we can also just grow the people with powers insight our team
<sil2100> asac, ogra_: I was asking about management discussion, because I want to know if the upstream guys and managment would be fine with things landing slower than they are already
<ogra_> asac, inside an already overworked team ...
<asac> sil2100: if it makes sense and we have a sane story, folks will agree :)
<sil2100> Since all this daily-release and auto-publishing is for upstreams to be able to see things landed faster
<asac> so lets work on that story.
<asac> sil2100: i am not sure if thats the only reason for that :)
<ogra_> sil2100, right, and the solution to the slowdown would be to involve the community into it and find volunteers
<asac> sil2100: we want to land as fast as possible while being in control in the sense that we can ensure a constant quality level
<asac> on our images
<ogra_> so the staffing isnt an issue anymore
<asac> ogra_: we have enough folks in th CI team if we can make the interfaces/control mechanisms easy enough
<asac> to use
<asac> and if thats not enough we can surely involve more community etc.
<sil2100> ogra_: right, but I guess this also bares a lot of responsibility, as even we're not allowed to publish everything by ourselves - even we have to ask core-devs for ACKs whenever there's a packaging change
<ogra_> if it is easy and safe to use, trusted people from the community should be able to click a button too ;)
<asac> right. i agree. but lets first make it so easy and use our internal folks for that experiment :)
<ogra_> sil2100, being allowed to upload to the archive (and having root on millions of PCs due to that) is about the same amount of responsibility imho
<asac> sil2100: so maybe think how we could manually get the throughput needed _during_ your worktime
<ogra_> we should open CI to core-dev or even all ubuntu-developers at some point
<asac> sil2100: if its just a matter of finding someone outside of your business hours, thats a good problem to have
<asac> sil2100: throughput needed means: minimize time for landings that dont break tests
<sil2100> I'm wondering, I guess that we could manage to do things in the state we have now, I always try to assume the worst-case-scenario
<asac> right
<asac> we could just everyhour
<asac> sil2100: oops
<asac> sil2100: so one thing that would be good from the workflow would be to have all the binaries staged
<asac> and ready for release
<asac> before hitting the release button
<asac> ... then after that button it basically would just go to remove without further delay
<asac> in that way we could see when the stacks are ready for release and could very timely land it, produce a new image, see test results
<asac> and act on it in case this change broke something (e.g. backout etc.)
<asac> if the thing hits the daily-release testing wall, we just move to the next stack(s)
<asac> and dont publish that stack until the engineering team has fixed
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: hi, do you have a moment ?
<sergiusens> xnox: wrt to your emails, can I bring it over to IRC? I'm not sure we can escape building in a chroot or some other confined environment because we want the base set of -dev packages to not exceed what is provided by the base touch image
<xnox> sergiusens: sure. But at the moment I cannot have a single chroot that can do both native and cross builds against the base set of -dev packages. Since the base set of -dev packages fails to co-install for both amd64/i386 and armhf.
<xnox> sergiusens: and the idea is that i cross-compile any non-standard extensions. Cause e.g. for stuff that's in the archive I can just download the package and copy the libfoo.so into my click package ;-)
<xnox> (the armhf package that is)
<xnox> makes sense?
<xnox> (the intention certainly was that it can co-install as it has been went at lengths to make all base -dev packages multiarch:same, but seems like a few pieces / leaf nodes are still missing)
<sergiusens> xnox: for distribution and copying into click, that's perfectly fine
<sergiusens> xnox: and building standalone qml extensions
<sergiusens> xnox: was wondering how to solve the next step, for stuff like the dialer-app which is c++ + qml
<xnox> well ubuntu-touch-settings thing has multiple c++ and qml extensions and it's all properly package, alas it's still using native compilation, as well one cannot at the moment cross-compile qml extensions easily.
<xnox> (without doing all the jumps though all the loops as in my README I published in the branch)
<sergiusens> xnox: I'll grab your readme now and see how I can got from code -> click
<xnox> sergiusens: well I got from code -> .so. I haven't actually packaged a single .click yet =) please try, maybe there is something missing and/or not clear.
<sergiusens> xnox: yeah, you made good progress... making it click is rather simple from there
<Anze-> hello everyone. I'm trying to port ubuntu touch to motorola droid 1. I get this error after sync http://pastebin.com/PFkbWnVY
<Anze-> http://pastebin.com/eHMaEJfE this is my roomservice.xml
<sergiusens> Anze-: first do a 'repo -b phablet-saucy'
<Anze-> thanks, going to try that now
<sergiusens> Anze-: then figure out what branch nadlabak/android_device_motorola_umts_sholes lives on, as it is not on the phablet repos and it picks up from cyanogenmod but for specific branches (which you can override with roomservice)
<Anze-> WTF!!!! it gives me back this!? http://pastebin.com/6feQHY28
<sergiusens> Anze-: Anze- I forgot an init in there, repo init -b phablet-saucy
<Anze-> oh right ;)
<Anze-> that's running! :))
<sergiusens> Anze-: also, you ran breakfast/brunch in the past it seems, right?
<Anze-> nope...
<Anze-> droid 1 is not supporting cm10..
<Anze-> :(
<Anze-> "in the past" i ran repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-10.1
<sergiusens> Anze-: well the -b just needs to be phablet-saucy instead of phablet-10.1
<Anze-> the hell again the same error:  http://pastebin.com/CJ0ftmZ4
<Anze-> :(( what's wrong!?
<sergiusens> Anze-: I asked if you ran breakfast/brunch before because the repo it fails to find is not in the default list, check here .repo/local_manifests/roomservice.xml
<Anze-> I wrote the .repo/local_manifests/roomservice.xml by hand... and it's here..: http://pastebin.com/eHMaEJfE
<Anze-> is there a way to build it automatically so that I can see how it's different?
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: hi, sorry only saw your message
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: think i was out at lunch but free now
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: no problem. do you know who's the designer in charge of the dialer, sms and contacts app ?
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: i'm working on it but christina is the lead
<jdstrand> mardy: hi! can you look at your portion of bug #1220552? in particular comments 2 and 3?
<ubot5> bug 1220552 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "App Armor denies access, despite appropriate security policy groups in manifest" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220552
<mardy> jdstrand: yes, I was about to reply in the bug
<jdstrand> ah, great :)
<mardy> jdstrand: didn't we agree that there would be an "online accounts" access which applications could specify in their manifest file, which would give them access to the accounts DB?
<mardy> jdstrand: (note that ~/.config/libaccounts-glib/accounts.db is just the list of accounts, it doesn't contain any secrets)
<davmor2> ogra_: for touch I have quite a few issues but I think most have bugs already is it worth me jotting them down in an email to the list? Just for the sake of double checking
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: ok. the question is: is it by design that these apps don't have any actions in the hud ?
<ogra_> davmor2, well, 0904 is completely borked anyway ...
<sergiusens> Anze-: just use breakfast
<ogra_> davmor2, we're waiting for jenkins to come back to trigger a rebuild with a fixed android side
<jdstrand> mardy: there is an accounts policy group (see comment #3)
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: it's because the hud is still being designed and not sure if its going to be available for use
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: ah, other apps are using it just fine though
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: the access to the hud usually means additional tasks like access to settings
<davmor2> ogra_: uhoh I've just flashed 04 :D ah the fun
<jdstrand> mardy: I thought we said that we would not allow direct access to the database. let me get mdeslaur involved
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: i see. so for now it's ok that these 3 apps have no actions in the hud ?
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: currently for 13.10 we just want the primary functions of the telephony apps to be working
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: should the accounts policy group allow access to the accounts.db?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: isn't that what we decided?
<jdstrand> mardy: I'm quite sure it should not have write access
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: ok. just wanted to confirm that it was ok
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: that's what I thought
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: currently there are no designs for what actions should be in the hud but we can have a look into it and check
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I mean, I thought we decided apps could access the db
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: write access?
<jdstrand> apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=716 profile="com.wellsb.blackjack-app_blackjack-app_0.0.1" name="/home/phablet/.config/libaccounts-glib/accounts.db" pid=24322 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="rwc" denied_mask="rwc" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<mdeslaur> no, not write access
<mdeslaur> just for account enumeration
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: for the voice i can't imagine we need access to the hud but perhaps for contacts and messaging in the future for various settings
<jdstrand> so, there are two denials, one for write, one for read
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: well, i'm asking because i was talked to go through all apps and verify that the hud actions work correctly, and it did strike me as strange that all other apps had actions except these 3
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: er, i mean "i was tasked", not talked
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: because it is .db, I'm betting we'd need 'rk', so in theory an app could put a read lock on it and not let go
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: ok sure, so are you saying apps like Calculator has access to the hud?
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, what? /system is a symlink to /android/system which is the android rootfs, not sure what's confusing about that
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: i mean the "basic" or "built-in" apps, whatever is the name for them these days. the ones we develop in-house like camera, notes, etc. they all have access to the hud and put actions there, except for dialer, messages and contacts
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, i thought /system carried /
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: even though it is debatable if they actually should put actions in there or not. but they do at the moment
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: ok i just wanted to know what sort of actions they have. I know for MWC this year, we needed to get HUD working for camera, notes and gallery
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: hrm
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: since then, there's been on changes on that
<mardy> jdstrand: the problem is that I don't think there's a way to tell sqlite to open an archive in read-only mode
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: it might be worth asking oren about the hud in general as there are still designs for the whole bottom edge interaction (toolbar + hud)
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: for camera you can do from the hud the same things you do in the toolbar. for mediaplayer you can share or play/pause. for browser you have back, forward, reload, bookmark, goto. for notes you have new note and remove note.
<Anze-> in which dir shoul I run breakfast? it gives me this error: breakfast: command not found
<jdstrand> mardy: http://www.sqlite.org/c3ref/open.html seems to support SQLITE_OPEN_READONLY
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: i think if this area is still subject to design change then i should just leave things as they are and when design settle go back and add/remove actions as you see fit.
<sergiusens> stgraber: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/recovery_from_system_images/+merge/183868
<sergiusens> Anze-: first source build/envsetup.sh
<dholbach> asac, saw my PM? :)
<mardy> jdstrand: mmm... interesting
<mardy> jdstrand: is there a way for the a process to know if it has write access to a certain file (libaccounts-glib could use this to determine the opening mode)?
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: yup that's a practical suggestion. I know there are reviews ongoing with Mark about the bottom edge interaction in general. I'm going to check with Christina about the telephony apps
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: but i know for 13.10, the core functionalities for telephony apps need to work smoothly first
<Anze-> I know I tried that but gave 'sudo: build/envsetup.sh: command not found'
<jdstrand> mardy: also http://harmattan-dev.nokia.com/docs/library/html/qt4/qsqldatabase.html (QSQLITE_OPEN_READONLY)
<sergiusens> Anze-: sudo?
<nerochiaro> rachelliu: ok, thanks for the advice
<w-flo> jdstrand, have you seen my bug from last week about QMediaPlayer failing for me because of confinement? bug #1218655
<ubot5> bug 1218655 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Confinement too strict for playing http URLs in QMediaPlayer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218655
<rachelliu> nerochiaro: anytime
<Anze-> he asked me to! :P bash: build/envsetup.sh: Permission denied
<jdstrand> jjohansen: hey, if I do acess() on a file to check for write access, I am going to hit DAC, not LSM, correct?
<sergiusens> Anze-: I said source build/envsetup.sh
<jdstrand> jjohansen: access()
<stgraber> sergiusens: looks good
<sergiusens> stgraber: I flashed with it just now
 * cjwatson isolates his bug to a missing " character.  Sigh
<sergiusens> cjwatson: it sucks when it's that...
<jdstrand> w-flo: I have seen it. I just commented int he bug
<jjohansen> jdstrand: err it hits the LSM but I am need to check what we are doing with that exactly, give me a sec
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# route -n |grep ^0
<ogra_> 0.0.0.0         37.80.2.77      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 rmnet_usb0
<ogra_> 0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<cjwatson> sergiusens: ... but the good news is that I think I just sorted out the last piece of doing multi-database preinstalled apps the way I proposed not long ago
<ogra_> cyphermox, any idea why i end up with two default routes ? (and no functional network anymore)
<mardy> jdstrand: if access() considered the apparmor permissions as well, than that would be perfect
<cjwatson> though this test app isn't appearing in unity, hmm
<jjohansen> mardy: it does not
<jjohansen> jdstrand: ^
<jdstrand> cyphermox: and to piggyback on ogra_, yesterday I left the house and tried to use data, but it didn't work. In that case, I was on wifi at home, left, got the 3G icon, then couldn't use networking (I couldn't resolve names-- don't know if it was a default route thing or not)
<mardy> jjohansen: :-(
<jdstrand> mardy: you could try to open with write and fallback to read
<jdstrand> jjohansen: is there anything better than that ^
<jjohansen> jdstrand, mardy: nor can we do that properly atm, we need another hook into the fs to get it right
<w-flo> jdstrand, I will provide the click package ASAP, but that's not very soon I'm afraid.. (rather busy right now) thanks for looking into it!
<jdstrand> w-flo: you might actually get the fix you need via another bug
<jdstrand> w-flo: but whenever you can respond to the bug, that would be great
<Anze-> ok it worked but now http://pastebin.com/AqLtqfhz
<mardy> jdstrand: right, that will work as well
<jdstrand> mardy: I can also explicitly deny the 'w' to silence the denial, but lets see if jjohansen has a better idea
<jjohansen> jdstrand: err, let me restate, we could add a new LSM hook to the kernel
<Anze-> could I extract the device tree and other things from a pre-built cm10 for sholes which is unofficial but I can find elsewhere on the net? how?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: right, but that isn't 13.10 material, correct?
<w-flo> jdstrand, sure, thanks! I can respond next week when I'm back at home. (you don't have a DLNA share available for testing I guess, so I'll just create a simple test case app)
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I think I'll just say it isn't. I can add a task to the bug for apparmor and mention it would be an improvement
<jjohansen> jdstrand: eh, it could be, its not a large change. Its not something I could get upstream in 13.10 time frame but its a hook we should be able to upstream.  Its not a lot of work
<mdeslaur> mardy: alternatively, you can check to see if the confinement env ver is set, and open read only if it is
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: ^
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: yes, that would work too until the lsm hook is there
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I'll create a bug for the lsm hook. let's not be distracted by it since we have other options
<sergiusens> cjwatson: if it's unity8, restart; it's not updating on changes to ~/.local/share/applications/
<cjwatson> I was looking in the wrong place actually
<Anze-> anyone?
<cjwatson> confused by the app in question showing up under suggestions and didn't realise I needed to expand the installed-applications widget
<mardy> mdeslaur: what is "confinement env ver"? An environment variable?
<mdeslaur> mardy: yeah, sorry, typo...hold on a sec, I'll find it for you
<cwayne_> zsombi, ping
<cyphermox> ogra_: jdstrand: I'll do some testing this morning to check out what's up with the routing behavior
<zsombi> cwayne_: pong
<mdeslaur> mardy: UBUNTU_APPLICATION_ISOLATION=1 is set when apps are run confined
<mdeslaur> mardy: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<cwayne_> zsombi, hey, i had some question about app theming if youve got a second
<ogra_> cyphermox, FWIW the device was lying around for four days before i touched it again today (intrestingly it didnt really use much battery) ... and the issue is gone after a reboot indeed
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ping
<mardy> mdeslaur: well, the app could be confined and still have rw access to the accounts DB, if one day we decide to offer that profile
<mardy> mdeslaur: I think the safest and most general way is to open the DB in rw mode, and then open it ro if that fails
<mdeslaur> mardy: for writes, we should be going through dbus...if you prefer trying it rw first, your call
<jdstrand> mardy, mdeslaur (and jjohansen): it might be more portable to look at /proc/<pid>/attr/current to see if you are running under confinement
<zsombi> cwayne_: where?
<mardy> mdeslaur: for the accounts, there is no DBus daemon; apps are directly accessing the DB (hence the issue)
<jdstrand> mardy, mdeslaur (and jjohansen): though I don't know what that looks like under say, selinux
<cwayne_> zsombi, well my main question is, can I change the default theme on the system?
<jdstrand> (or smack, or tomoyo, ...)
<jjohansen> you get a string out that isn't all that different
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: that only works until we start confining stuff that actually needs write access though
<cwayne_> so that all unthemed apps will change basically
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: that's true
<mardy> jdstrand: yep, that's why I'd rather play dumb and use the rw->ro fallback
<jdstrand> and this is a workaround until we have the LSM hook anyway
<jdstrand> mardy: ok, so you decided on rw -> ro? I'll update the policy group
<zsombi> cwayne_: not programaticaly yet
<jjohansen> how much work is this workaround?
<cwayne_> zsombi, is it in the plans?
<jdstrand> mardy: I'm going to upload that without 'k' (lock) for now. maybe we can get away with that :)
<zsombi> cwayne_: yes, we have plans for that, we need the settings to be in place for that
<mterry> tvoss_, so can you explain bug 1219164 to me?
<ubot5> bug 1219164 in location-service "Implement missing functionality to make location-service a trusted helper." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219164
<cwayne_> zsombi, okay, so there's no 'real' way to do it
<cwayne_> zsombi, but as a hacky alternative, we could overwrite Ambiance's Palette.qml, yeah?
<mardy> jjohansen: should be relatively trivial: http://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/source/browse/libaccounts-glib/ag-manager.c?repo=libaccounts-glib#1161
<Anze-> sergiusens did you see my last one?
<zsombi> cwayne_: checking the modifications on that...
<jjohansen> mardy: well as long as its relatively trivial, I would hate to push a solution that is a fair bit of work and is going to just be thrown away
<jdstrand> jjohansen, mdeslaur, mardy: fyi, bug #1220713
<ubot5> bug 1220713 in linux (Ubuntu) "Provide LSM hook for access()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220713
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I've targeted it to t-series for now and will add it to a bp so it isn't lost
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> mardy: I took the liberty of subscribing you to that bug, so when it is fixed, you can adjust your code as desired
<zsombi> cwayne_: one way is to load the theme in your app like Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Theme.Whatever" or any dotted path to your theme
<jdstrand> w-flo: re DNLA> I do not, sorry
<popey> pmcgowan: if you get a moment can you see if you can reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1220717 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220717 in touch-preview-images "Disable Appliactions / Dash plugins, can't re-enable" [Undecided,New]
<popey> (or anyone really)
<mardy> jdstrand: thanks!
<zsombi> cwayne_: if you need this for all of your apps, then modify ~/.config/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/theme.ini
<cwayne_> zsombi, right so what i'm trying to do is customize the theme for operators
<cwayne_> zsombi, ah, with that i can change the default theme?
<zsombi> cwayne_: yes, atm that's the setting file the user theme is stored
<cwayne_> zsombi, do we have any docs for what goes in that file?
<cwayne_> or any examples
<zsombi> cwaynbe_: the dotted theme URI :)
<jdstrand> mardy: so is the apparmor integration in saucy now?
<cwayne_> zsombi, oh so i can make a new theme, and just pass the uri in theme.ini?
<zsombi> cwayne_: that simple :)
<cwayne_> zsombi, what's the actual structure of theme.ini?
<zsombi> cwayne_: a text file with a single line specifying the theme URI
<zsombi> cwayne_: INI file format
<mardy> jdstrand: very soon: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon-apparmor-extension/new-signond/+merge/182379
<cwayne_> zsombi, ah, that's pretty simple
<cwayne_> zsombi, and this will work in today's image?
<zsombi> cwayne_: you must have one in order to have the theme selectable
<zsombi> cwayne_: that works for months already
<ogra_> cjwatson, do you think i can use  a naming scheme like in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6062676/  ? or would that break anything
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! Once the signon-apparmor-extension MP has been merged, can the package be added to main?
<jdstrand> mardy: shouldn't signon's task in bug #1220552 be 'In Progress' (for the rw -> ro bit)?
<ubot5> bug 1220552 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "App Armor denies access, despite appropriate security policy groups in manifest" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220552
<kenvandine> mardy, what package will depend on it?
<cwayne_> zsombi, and does the theme *have* to be installed to the Ubuntu/Components/Themes dir?
<ogra_> cjwatson, (respectively for system-|recovery-armel+$subarch.img)
<cwayne_> or can it be anywhere
<mardy> kenvandine: we can make signond depend on it (we need a distro patch for the /etc/signond.conf file to mention it)
<mardy> jdstrand: I'm actually finishing something else now, I'll start working on that tomorrow
<zsombi> cwayne_ it must be under /usr/lib/*/qt5/qml or somewhere from where qmlviewer can load it
<cwayne_> zsombi, ack, thanks
<jdstrand> mardy: ok, I more just meant not 'Invalid'. I'll put it as Triaged
<mardy> jdstrand: ah, no!
<zsombi> cwayne_: welcome
<mardy> jdstrand: it's libaccounts-glib, not signond
<kenvandine> mardy, well is it something that is really required for the desktop?  or something for touch?
<jdstrand> mardy: ok, I'll adjust
<kenvandine> we can get it in touch without going to main
<kenvandine> for now
<mardy> kenvandine: so, on the desktop is not required
<mardy> kenvandine: OK
<cwayne_> zsombi, thanks a lot for the help!  i'll try it out before i bother you with more questions :)
<zsombi> cwayne_ :) ok
<mardy> kenvandine: but then we need to have different versions of signon? One with the /etc/signond.conf file mentioning the extension (for touch) and one which doesn't?
<kenvandine> ok, that's what i was wondering
<kenvandine> we don't want that
<kenvandine> so we really need to make signond depend on it
<mardy> kenvandine: but wait, I don't remember; maybe it's not necessary to modify that file
<mardy> kenvandine: I can't remember if I made signon just use the extensions if finds
 * mardy checks
<popey> kenvandine: is there a gsettings fudge to enable/disable scopes on touch? I have managed to disable some and can't re-enable them (chicken & egg error 101)
<cjwatson> ogra_: names of livefs download targets don't matter too much, but wouldn't "armhf.armel+maguro.zip" etc. be a pretty confusing name?  I'd be half-inclined to just set target = os.path.join(output_dir, item)
<popey> kenvandine: context: bug 1220717
<ubot5> bug 1220717 in touch-preview-images "Disable Appliactions / Dash plugins, can't re-enable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220717
<kenvandine> popey, i actually don't know how to stores the scope state
<kenvandine> s/to/it/
<popey> kenvandine: do you know who does?
<mardy> kenvandine: oh, no, I didn't :-)
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, thats not finished, the above was just a copy paste of the above elif, i actually want to get rid of the arch in there ... i was mostly worried about breaking simething by using something with dot and plus in the name
<kenvandine> popey, any of the shell folks probably
<cjwatson> ogra_: right, livefs download target names not a big deal.  published names matter a lot more - if those aren't in a fairly standard form then it does tend to cause confusion and excessive complexity elsewhere
<kenvandine> mardy, so it really needs to be a depends... can you please file a bug for it explaining why it's needed and i'll convert that bug to a MIR bug
<ogra_> right, i dont plan to change the resulting names
<asac> oSoMoN: can you check the results
<oSoMoN> asac: those for 20130903.3 ?
<asac> oSoMoN: yeah
<oSoMoN> asac: not any better on maguro for the browser, I assume because nothing was done to deactivate the edge swipe intro animation
<annerajb> hello,
<tvoss_> mterry, so the location-service will be a trusted helper and ask the user whether an app is allowed to access the service
<annerajb> ogra_, i have a question about the mountall upstart job.
<annerajb> why do we need to mount the fs if we already have it mounted by the initrd
<tvoss_> mterry, that portion isn't implemented yet, although the respective hooks are in the code
<tvoss_> mterry, that's what the TODO hints at
 * cjwatson scratches head at "qmlscene: failed to check version of file '/custom/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app/xda-developers.qml', could not open..."
<cjwatson> that seems to just be a QFile(fileName).open(QFile::ReadOnly | QFile::Text) failure which is pretty weird
<wellsb>  jdstrand I've added an attachment to 1220552
<cjwatson> (the file does exist)
<wellsb> Ahh, perhaps I was too late.  Anyway, there it is if it helps
<alecu> cjwatson: perhaps it's blocked by apparmor?
<ogra_> annerajb, to make it match the fstab, to make sure all bits that werent mouted from initrd are available as well and to make sure all virtual filesystems are mounted too ...
<cjwatson> alecu: I'd just got there, yeah
<annerajb> ogra_, ok so it basically double checks everything is correctly moutned with the righe modes and such.
<ogra_> and to have the right event emitted on success of mountall (which other jobs may rely on)
<ogra_> it processes the fstab and emits an event that triggers the other mountall upstart jobs (there are multiple)
<annerajb> ah ok well i think that event is working fine since the /var/log/upstart folder has other log files like ureadahead, procps and lxc (when i had it enabled)
<annerajb> ogra_, yeah i read the scripts and the upstart cookbook
<ogra_> these jobs might run before mountall
<ogra_> or in parallel
<annerajb> would it be possible that a job is hanged? because those are the only jobs that it run (based on log files)
<annerajb> i added console log and console output to all jobs and it didnt make a difference
<ogra_> did you read all the logs in /var/log/upstart yet ?
<barry> mandel: hi.  saw the d/l service now has group downloads.  yay, and thanks!  have you started to update the docs?  i want to work on the integration again
<annerajb> ogra_, yeah
<cjwatson> @{CLICK_DIR}="/opt/click.ubuntu.com"
<cjwatson> bzzt click-apparmor loses
<jdstrand> cjwatson: what are you looking at?
<cjwatson> will have to track that down after the call
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I'm working on preinstalled click packages which go in a different prefix
<annerajb> ogra_, btw every variation of --verbose -d --debug on the kernel cmdline didnt do a difference
<cjwatson> and I seem to have confused click-apparmor along the way
<jdstrand> cjwatson: click-apparmor should be using pkgdir. it outputs what it finds into the profile
<jdstrand> maybe I misunderstand what you are looking at
<cjwatson> click pkgdir is working, the apparmor profile is generated wrongly.  I'll recheck to make sure it isn't a local mistake
<annerajb> ogra_, this http://pastebin.com/8jdWG89k are the only log files there their content dont seem to show a error
<jdstrand> cjwatson: oh, it isn't using pkgdir. it is walking up from .click/info
<jdstrand> cjwatson: get_package_manifest() in apparmor/click.py
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I forced a regeneration of the profile and it works now, so I think it's probably something broken in timestamp comparison
<jdstrand> I see
<sergiusens> cjwatson: might be that you isntalled the same version
<sergiusens> as a prior one
<jdstrand> cjwatson: aa-clickhook only regenerates everything if given '-f'
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I had, but the hook ought to regenerate when the timestamp is newer
<cjwatson> though maybe the mtime was preserved actually
<jdstrand> I'll leave you to it. let me know if I can help with anything
<sergiusens> cjwatson: the apparmor one doesn't (from what jdstrand told me)
<cjwatson> no, shouldn't have been.  I'll track it down
<cjwatson> sergiusens: yeah, that's a bug :)
<sergiusens> ack
<tvoss_> mterry, anything else you need from my side?
<mterry> tvoss_, I was looking for explanation of severity
<tvoss_> mterry, well, we need it, but it's a feature
<mterry> tvoss_, it's not security related?
<tvoss_> mterry, it is
<mandel> barry, I'll get you downloads updated for today :)
<mandel> barry, is about time I update that wiki
<mterry> tvoss_, so that seems more than a feature?  :)
<barry> mandel: great, thanks!
<dpm> thanks kenvandine for looking at that Friends API MP for the rss reader :)
<kenvandine> dpm, np
<wellsb> Actions defined on a page level instead of the mainview level don't appear in the hud when that page is opened.  Are others observing this?
<tvoss_> mterry, that depends I would say. Sure, it's security relevant, but: it does not get worse at this point
<tvoss_> mterry, worse than before that is
<asac> om26er: hey
<asac> om26er: so we have this problem with the swipe intro thing
<asac> consuming CPU while we test ...
<asac> om26er: can we somewhat fix our autopilots so it kills that demo?
<asac> (first thing)
<pmcgowan> popey, I do not see that disable issue, I get to enable again
<pmcgowan> popey, are you saying enable doesnt work?
<om26er> asac, yes sure, after flashing the device we can just disable that demo and its won't affect us
<asac> om26er: i dont like to code that into infrastruvcture
<asac> om26er: rather in the tests
<asac> so that people running the test get the same experience
<asac> om26er: so eihter in phablet-test-run
<asac> or directly in autopilot
<asac> om26er: how do we stop that demo?
<asac> do you know?
<mterry> tvoss_, right, but in terms of letting something into main or not...  having security holes isn't great.
<om26er> asac, there is a gsettings key for that
<tvoss_> kalikiana, ping
<om26er> asac, I don't have it on hand, mterry gave it to me
<asac> om26er: can you look and make it happen? we have webbrowser and potentially other testsw failing/noisy because of that
 * mterry reads up
<asac> om26er: we can also temporarily do something in the infrastructure
<asac> so we get betyter results now, but i dont want hacks to be there
<asac> unless i am 100% sure that the other solution will arrive
<om26er> asac, btw disabling the demo means we will need to restart the phone each time because it will only read that value the next time the device comes up
<cjwatson> lool: Is there any predefined layout for stuff under /custom or is it all ad-hoc right now?
<mterry> asac, ok, yeah.  someone else, can't remember nick was asking about turning it off during autopilot
<asac> om26er: cant we do it different?
<om26er> asac, so I don't think its fine for who are running tests on their devices with phablet-test-run that their device restarts first
<asac> i really hate the idea to make it restart
<asac> i want locally to just run the tests
<asac> and that should do the right thing
<asac> wrt prepping the device
<asac> om26er: exactly. its not ok
<om26er> or, we could change that gsettings key and restart unity
<asac> so lets go and fgure how to do it better
<asac> mterry: ^^
<asac> we want to stop this stuff for all tests but a test that tests the intro itself :)
<cjwatson> lool: I have preinstalled apps working now - the last thing I need to do is to define databases that're analogous to the things Sergio had done in session-manager-touch (/usr/share/preinstalled/click for core apps, /custom/preinstalled/click for carrier customisations AIUI)
<asac> mterry: so how can we stop that intro? :)
<cjwatson> lool: I'd rather not use those same paths, as they have different semantics (the previous ones were directories full of .click files, while these will have roughly the same layout as /opt/click.ubuntu.com has today)
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ping
<popey> pmcgowan: there's no way to enable, once you disable, try rebooting
<cjwatson> lool: so maybe /usr/share/click/preinstalled/ and /custom/click/ ?
<mterry> asac, well, for "live" stopping/starting demo...  that would have to be a new branch to add support for it.  Right now, no autopilot test tests the demo
<popey> pmcgowan: the option to enable just isn't there because you disable the dash scope, which is the thing that shows the enable/disable button
<pmcgowan> popey, I just long pressed again and the button toggeled to enable
<mterry> So it hasn't been an issue.  But it would be nice to add autopilot tests yeah
<mterry> asac, for disabling it, I can give you a dbus-send line...  let me see
<asac> yeah
<asac> that would be cool
<pmcgowan> popey, the scope icon was still there after disabling
<asac> doanac: are we using phabklet-test-run now?
<popey> pmcgowan: lock the screen and unlock, it goes away
<jdstrand> beuno: hey, I'm looking at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/26/. Can I se the developer's phone number and adress because I am a member of a particular team, or is that available to everyone?
<mterry> asac, dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:true
<mterry> asac, sorry, that enables it
<asac> hehe
<mterry> asac, dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:false
<doanac> asac: not quite. we are close, but probably about 1 week away still
<asac> mterry: can we make it just stop consuming CPU if its not in foreground?
<asac> doanac: so we want to run the above
<asac> doanac: after every boot
<pmcgowan> popey, not for me, maybe something got fixed
<pmcgowan> I have 0903
<asac> doanac: until we use phablet-test-run
<doanac> phablet-test-run now uses the same mechanism that utah does though (adb)
<asac> good
<asac> mterry: so our problem is that the launcher behaves nicely if we start apps without unlocking
<mterry> asac, it should stay remembered (unless you're playing with read-only images)
<asac> mterry: but the intro is just consuming cycles
<popey> pmcgowan: I'm running pending
<asac> mterry: yeah, well, better save
<sergiusens> beuno: all the click apps would need to be in the store to rate them anyways, right?
<pmcgowan> popey, I have yesterdays pending
<pmcgowan> popey, and 04 is broken so cant try right now
 * ogra_ wonders what happened to simplicity like "touch ~/.first-run-thingie-done" for first run bits ... 
<ogra_> this dbus-send stuff is horrid
<asac> mterry: you think we could make it just behave nicely?
<mterry> ogra_, this was partly because the greeter needs to set/read that value too.  So it can't be stored in user dir
<asac> this would avoid udoing this dbus stuff
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, and its a modern way, too ... i'm just sad nobody uses such simple things anymore nowadays
<asac> mterry: will the dbus above _stop_ a running intro?
 * ogra_ is nostalgic today 
<mterry> asac, no, not in middle of run
<asac> ok so that doesnt help either
<asac> mterry: i really want something to just get rid of it
<asac> whether its running or not :)
<mterry> asac, I could look into making it behave nicely yeah
<asac> mterry: what does that involve? just stop doing stuff when not in foreground?
<mterry> asac, would you rather I add "live" stop/start or just make it stop animating when unfocused?
<asac> mterry: i think the later if we know that this will help :)
<asac> mterry: so what we do is we run autopilot after boot
<asac> we want th eintro to stop consuming CPUs in that case
<mterry> asac, ok, I can look at that today
<asac> mterry: is there anything we can do as a quick hack?
<asac> like sending this dbus send
<asac> and then killing a process?
<asac> we are stitting here not getting good dashboard results because of the noise :) ... and people want a new image
<asac> (at best before the MIR landing - aka today)
<mterry> asac, you can just restart unity8
<mterry> asac, after setting the flag
<asac> mterry: so send dbus + restart unity8?
<asac> doanac: is that possible to do?
<asac> om26er: ^^?
<mterry> asac, yeah.  it's a user upstart job
<cjwatson> jdstrand: should bug 1215997 still be open?  the unity-mir task on bug 1204596 is fix released ...
<ubot5> bug 1215997 in unity-mir "desktop files created by click hooks don't work on mir" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215997
<ubot5> bug 1204596 in unity-mir "Unity 8 does not honor Path= in desktop files" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204596
<om26er> asac, we can do that in phablet-test-run as well
<asac> om26er: right. if we add it there we need to tell doanac so he can hack it into his utah thing until that uses that
<asac> but cool
<asac> om26er: how woudl we design it?
<doanac> asac: sorry in a meeting. what are you asking is possible?
<asac> like phablet-test-run --clean-start ... ?
<asac> doanac: get out of the meeting :)
<asac> doanac: we want to run dbus-send and restart unity
<asac> before running autopilots
<om26er> asac, I was just thinking of going phablet-test-run (without arguments) but yeah lets not change what's already working
<doanac> asac: you also need to swipe the screen to unlock it if you do that/
<om26er> asac, doanac restart in utah probably won't be needed, my unlock script does that already
<beuno> sergiusens, they would, yes
<asac> doanac: we dont swipe the lock screen anymore afaik
<doanac> we really need to get the unlock_screen.sh script into our SDK
<asac> so we dont need to do that here either
<asac> doanac: the autopilots seem to do it here without anyuthing
<asac> they just start the app
<asac> it feels
<asac> without even bothering
<doanac> asac: oh - that's nice. let me look at hacking phablet-tools in a bit
<mardy> kenvandine: actually, if we specify "apparmor" in the signond.conf file, and it's not found, the worst thing that happens is a warning in the syslog. Maybe we can live with that and avoid the MIR?
<asac> doanac: if we have unlock_screen.sh then we can just drop this hack there as well
 * mardy afk
<asac> doanac: so in case we still in ned that, lets just add this killing etc. to that logi
<asac> c
<jdstrand> cjwatson: no, I just closed it mentioning it was fixed in 0.1+13.10.20130826-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan> popey, hey thanks a lot, after a reboot the scope is gone
<popey> \o/
<cjwatson> jdstrand: excellent, thanks
<popey> Borking other people's devices since 2013.
<mterry> asac, so do you still want the no-running-when-unfocused?
<asac> mterry: i dont know... i think thats not a good solution either
<asac> :)
<mterry> asac, well.  you have a temporary solution.  Maybe the best long term is being able to stop/start it live
<asac> mterry: i think if its built-in phablet-test-run we are fine
<kenvandine> mardy, i would prefer avoiding the MIR for now
<Laney> mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone_locking seems to be missing a design for "Change passcode..."
<mterry> asac, we'd want that for testing it
<asac> mterry: yeah i guess having a real freature for that is best
<Laney> is it just the "Switching /to/ ..." case?
<asac> mterry: right. we want ability to opt-out from stopping it for certain tests
<mterry> asac, OK.  Will forget unfocus for now, and work on live switch
<stgraber> sergiusens: any kind of rough ETA for a new phablet-tools in the archive?
<mpt> Laney, I'm drawing it right now. :-) Or at least the "Change passphrase" equivalent.
<asac> mterry: maybe its just a command "force-skip-intro"
<asac> :)
<asac> or something
<Laney> mpt: hah, ok then
<asac> your call.. i doubt we want to bring it back during aboot/test run if it stopped
<asac> mterry: just runtime (e.g. next reboot everything should be normal i guess)
<mterry> asac, :-/
<mterry> asac, that's harder  :)
<asac> mterry: yeah, but its saner :)
<asac> dont you agree?
<asac> :)
<mterry> not sure
<asac> mterry: or we have a command: force-state
<asac> mterry: well, my problem is that we install once
<asac> but reboot many teimes
<asac> and would prefer if our device is behaving similar on each reboot
<asac> so either we always force an explicit state (then feel free to remember)
<mterry> asac, well.   why not as part of installation, just call this command?
<asac> or we just skip/kill intro for this boot
<asac> mterry: we dont have an installation
<mterry> l
<mterry> k
<asac> afaik we have no facililties for such things
<asac> its just flashing our image
<asac> and we have no params for that part
<mterry> asac, well.  live stop/start is fine.  Any test that needs to enable the demo again can do so for just its test and unset the value at the end of test
<mterry> we don't even have those right now
<asac> right
<asac> yeah, well if i can do both
<asac> we can always start/stop before as needed
<asac> agreed
<asac> for now
<asac> later maybe we can be smarter... so lets do that
<mterry> asac, will let you know when implemented
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<asac> doanac: om26er: so can we hack something in so we can rerun todays images?
<stgraber> cwayne_: pong
<asac> doanac: om26er: and replace it when mterry comes along with a clear api?
<pmcgowan> popey, how do I re-enable the scope via command line?
<cwayne_> stgraber, hey, just curious if we have an ETA til we can stop asking you to sign each of our custom tarballs :)
<mterry> asac, I think the API will stay the same as long as that works for you.  It will just take effect immediately
<asac> mterry: dbus directly? can you add a convenience command/abstraction maybe?
<asac> or jsut an upstart job :)
<asac> e.g. stop live-demo
<asac> :)
<asac> start live-demo
<stgraber> cwayne_: no clear ETA, this week my priority is to move everyone to system images, once that's done, I'll have time to rewrite import-cdimage which will add support for derived channels which we need for the -customized channel
<stgraber> cwayne_: so I'd say, best case scenario, a week, more if other things get delayed.
<om26er> asac, I'll work on that if doanac is not planning to
<asac> om26er: go ahead... requires phablet-test-run and utah_setup.sh hackery
<asac> guess focus on utah first
<asac> so we can get our test results refreshed
<asac> and i can get people look at failures again (which they currently refuse due to noise)
<asac> om26er: thanks!
<doanac> i can take a look, but its going to be a few minutes before I can catch up on this thread  and understand what I'm agreeing to
<asac> doanac: we can have a quick call
<doanac> k
<asac> with you and om26er
<asac> let me set it up
<asac> in 2 minutes
<doanac> asac: make it 10 minutes- i'm still in a meeting
 * asac looks at doanac's calendar 
<asac> doanac: maybe we should just join in the standup
<asac> ? :)
 * asac is about to click "join" :)
<asac> can wait a couple minutes
<asac> tell me when i can come in
<sergiusens> stgraber: as soon as the jenkins gets powered up
<asac> om26er: do you knwo who was the person behind designing the autopilots for our memory testing?
<asac> om26er: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/memory/memevent/image/68/machine/mako/
<om26er> asac, I believe that's jcollado
<asac> cool
<asac> doanac: is he also in the standup? :)
<jcollado> asac: Yes, I am
<asac> ok i will come in a few minutes :)
<asac> so dont leave the standup :-P
<asac> jcollado: doanac: oh seems its mumble
<asac> om26er: jcollado: doanac: so lets have a separate hangout right after ... i am bad at mumble
<doanac> asac: meeting done.
<om26er> likewise
<doanac> asac: add josepht - he now works on memevent
<asac> josepht: om26er: jcollado: doanac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cc43376c7a5e2cb32d16d1c764ea10932a866c15
<asac> doanac: come :)
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: what is the lp team for phone foundations so that phone foundations bugs show up on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-s-tracking-bug-tasks.html?
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: should I just use foundations-bugs?
<mterry> asac, sorry, switched windows and didn't see your dbus question.  I think from a unity8 perspective, just enabling live start/stop is fine.  But the phablet tools can certainly add a tiny little upstart job that can manage it.  (It doesn't make sense to add yet another API for unity8 to toggle that setting)
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: also, if I wanted to make sure a bug showed up on your radar, should I assign it to a team? if so, which one?
<popey> pmcgowan: feel free to confirm bug 1220717 ☻
<ubot5> bug 1220717 in touch-preview-images "Disable Appliactions / Dash plugins, can't re-enable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220717
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I don't think foundations-bugs includes phonedations - it's a trad foundations thing
<cjwatson> ICBW
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yeah, that was my thinking too
<stgraber> sergiusens: looks like it's back online
<sergiusens> jdstrand: we don't have one, we used to operate under phablet-team, but too many people are in there now
<sergiusens> stgraber: let me kick start
<asac> mterry: you think you can give us a single comamnnd for unlocking/locking the screen as well?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: should ubuntu-sdk-bugs be subscribed to qtwebkit-opensource-src, qtbase-opensource-src and qtdeclarative-opensource-src?
<asac> mterry: that would help us so much in automation
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I'm trying to get several application confinement bugs to show up on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-s-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, sure, lets subscribe that team
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I can do it
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: thanks, I'd be happy to but I don't think I can cause I am not a part of that team
<pmcgowan> right
<jdstrand> beuno: when do you expect the click filename changes to land on the server?
<beuno> jdstrand, we are deploying them today, I'd say in ~4h
<jdstrand> beuno: ok cool (just wondering cause I am seeing the old filenames)
<beuno> jdstrand, I'll let you know when it's out the door
<jdstrand> thanks
<mterry> asac, sorry connection problems.  for swiping away the screen, long term, it will be a separate mechanism (real lightdm greeter, etc) and you can just enable autologin
<mterry> bbiab
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: pong
<ogra_> asac, 0904.1 build running
<lool> cjwatson: the new pathnames for preinstalled seem good to; the only thing is that we had a /custom/share for some stuff under /custom, notably xdg, but it's not mandatory
<lool> cjwatson: I'll capture the new pathnames in a wiki
<cjwatson> lool: Well, I can equally make it /custom/share/click, although I'm not sure what the /share buys us ehre
<cjwatson> *here
<sergiusens> cyphermox: can we daily release phablet-tools ?
<sergiusens> stgraber: ^^
<sergiusens> already merged, waiting on daily release
<lool> cjwatson: true
<lool> cjwatson: /custom/click seems fine to me
<cjwatson> lool: Do you expect any other click databases to need to exist for weird carrier layering use cases or anything?
<cjwatson> lool: I've written it such that all it takes is for a .deb to drop a file into /etc/click/databases/*.conf, anyway
<lool> cjwatson: this seems just fine to me; we can always extend it later or in an update if the use cases aren't covered yet; it covers what we know we need today
<cjwatson> righto
<cjwatson> thanks
<plars> asac: just catching up on some of the backlog, I had plans to change our runs so that the intro gets disabled today using the dbus-send, I can add that now unless you want us to wait for a different way to do it
<lool> plars: oh hey
<plars> lool: hi :)
<plars> lool: so this network thing is still causing some problems, 30s was a guess, but I may have to extend it
<plars> lool: unless we can figure a better way to deal with it
<plars> lool: or hang on until we can (hopefully soon) fully convert to running from the host
<lool> plars: this is really weird
<lool> plars: did you see my proposed PING change?
<plars> lool: I did, and responded
<lool> plars: or would like to see some packet capture if that's possible
<lool> plars: oh sorry
<plars> lool: icmp was blocked for us previously, but I think we actually have it now
<plars> lool: I'll get that when the phones aren't busy testing
<plars> lool: and not just that, but I'm getting name resolution problems again also
<sil2100> sergiusens: any important change in phablet-tools needing release?
<sil2100> I'll roll all the stacks now if that's the case since jenkins is up again
<lool> plars: Also I cant explain why this would specifically affect r/o images
<sil2100> With misc going first
<plars> lool: we did see at least the name resolution problems previously on the other images, but not so much now
<plars> lool: anecdotally at least, it does seem to be worse on the touch_ro images
<sergiusens> sil2100: yes, a bootstrapping change for the image based upgrade images
<plars> but I did see it make it through once this morning before falling asleep, and it works for me locally in all my tests
<plars> so it could be some odd infrastructure issue that we just can't see yet
<lool> plars: it might be a slight variation in startup time causing this
<lool> plars: I suspect it's a firewall related thing, like time to allow packets through or something
<Stskeeps>    
<asac> plars: coordinate with doanac
<asac> we bascically said we do what you said
<asac> and rerun the jobs
<asac> because we want to get a /current promotion
<plars> asac: but aren't we about to get a 20130904.1 image from what ogra_  said earlier?
<plars> asac: I'm not sure the current set of jobs will finish by then anyway, because we had to wait for the power to come back before starting them, so they haven't been running long
<asac> plars: i want to land it now
<asac> and rerun
<asac> unless the image pops out before we can commit the patch
<asac> i have no time to loose :)
<asac> plars: i am fine to also rerun just the ones that failed
<asac> plars: point is that people refuse to look at failures, so i want to give them new results without this noise :)
<plars> asac: ok, so the changes that went into 0904.1 weren't critical enough that you want to pick them up?
<asac> and not having a new /current is blocking touch_ro as well as MIR rollout
<plars> asac: understand
<asac> plars: i dont know what landed
<asac> people were refusing to look at results
<asac> whatever gets me beyond that point sooner
<asac> the better
<asac> ogra_: whjere is the .1 image?
<asac> ETA?
<asac> ogra_: can you teach plars to learn how to find out if an image is building?
<ogra_> dunno still running (though it will be .2, i typoed the build command for .1)
<ogra_> asac, that requires cdimage access
<asac> ogra_: when did the image start building?
<asac> plars: so yeah. lets land it before the new image is out
<ogra_> around :30
<asac> plars: and at best retry the webbrowser test on maguro
<asac> to see if it has any effect
<asac> plars: so that we are sure that stuff works before we start getting results for .1
<cwayne_> anyone know when the smart scopes are landing in utouch?
<asac> err .2
<asac> ogra_: yo
<plars> asac: doanac is pushing it in right now
<ogra_> should be done arnound the full hour ...
<cwayne_> imc onfused cause i had them yesterday, but not today
<asac> plars: right. cool.
<plars> asac: and we'll retry as soon as that happens
<ogra_> +/- 5min
<asac> nice
<asac> plars: thanks!
<plars> asac: np :)
<asac> ogra_: so you think the .2 build is nice and beautiful?
<ogra_> asac, heh, how could i tell :P
<asac> ogra_: you have experience and you know what landed
<asac> etc.
<ogra_> i doubt it regressed
<asac> ogra_: thats a good thing... if it is back to where we were
<awafaa> mhall119: can you advise jono i need an answer by this week please ;)
<asac> would even better :)
<asac> e.g. no absolute regression\
<mhall119> awafaa: in regards to what?
<mhall119> awafaa: jono is on holiday this week, btw
<popey> greetings awafaa, anything any of us can help with?
<awafaa> mhall119: ok it's in regards to touch at the dev summit. chris kenyon was fairly positive about attending but i need the workers to answer :)
<awafaa> popey: greetings, unless you can confirm if/what herr bacon will talk about at the end of october, i doubt it
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, sorry -- was away
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, what is the team in LP for us with regards to bugs
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, jdstrand is looking to assign us one.
<mhall119> awafaa: is this the ARM conference?
<popey> awafaa: no idea
<lool> ah new build numbers
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: only one we have now is phablet-team
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, I thought we created something else.
<rsalveti> but that's not necessarily for the phabledations
<rsalveti> let me check the ones I'm part of
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: canonical-phonedations-team
<lool> asac: we're not blocked on new /current promotion anymore
<lool> asac: we did the testing we needed now
<lool> (AFAIK)
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, right
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phonedations-bugs
<stgraber> lool: yep, just waiting for new phablet-flash to land, then I can send the email/g+/blog post
<dwisse> Is libpurple available on ubuntu touch?
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: this one is not covering our team
<lool> stgraber: cool
<awafaa> mhall119: yup
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: great, thanks!
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, it is not
<stgraber> lool: the new phablet-flash removes the last dependency on cdimage.u.c that we had for system-images (extracting the recovery image)
<lool> stgraber: that's the one pulling recovery from system-image.u.c, right?
<lool> right
<jdstrand> slangasek: if I assign/subscribe a bug to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phonedations-bugs, will it show up on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-s-tracking-bug-tasks.html?
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: would you mind adding our team as part of that one?
<jdstrand> slangasek: there aren't any now, but that might just be because there aren't any bugs
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, I am confused -- add who to what?
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<nyl> hi
<nyl> mount -t ext4 /sdcard/tubuntu.img /data/tubuntu
<plars> asac: ok, doanac pushed the change, anything that hadn't been run already and had any failure in it has been restarted (one was a systemsettle, one autopilot)
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: add our team members to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phonedations-bugs
<nyl> will this work?
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: I think the other part of it is for the packages you are interested in, subscribing ubuntu-phonedations-bugs to those packages
<nyl> so i can boot ubuntu of sdcard
<nerochiaro> gusch: is there any specific reason why the MainView in gallery is loaded by a loader ?
<slangasek> jdstrand: no; the bugs that show up there are the release-targeted bugs on packages that ~ubuntu-phonedations-bugs is subscribed to
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: eg, ubuntu-phonedations-bugs isn't subscribed to lxc-android-config
<gusch> nerochiaro: for performance reasons (I'd say)
<jdstrand> slangasek: that is what I meant-- I just didn't know if a bug was all set up correctly, if the report would pick it up for ubuntu-phonedations-bugs
<nerochiaro> gusch: yeah, but what i mean is, why can't the main view be loaded immediately and whatever heavy stuff inside of it loaded via a loader ?
<nerochiaro> gusch: i think MainView is supposed to be the top level of an app
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, ok
<gusch> nerochiaro: well MainView is already quite heavy ;)
<gusch> nerochiaro: but if you change it - go ahead ;)
<slangasek> jdstrand: yes - but just to make sure we're on the same page, this is subscribing the team to the package and targeting the bug, *not* assigning the bug to the team
<jdstrand> slangasek: gotcha. not assignments
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: for now I assigned two bugs to ubuntu-phonedations-bugs so it is on your radar, both against lxc-android-config, but I think both may be retargeted to another more appropriate source package. can you make sure whatever they are retargeted to else ends up having ubuntu-phonedations-bugs to it?
<jdstrand> s/else/also/
<ogra_> slangasek, any reason why we cant just use canonical-phonedations-team and need to maintain an extra team for this ?
<jdstrand> weird typo..
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, ok got it
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, I don't mind which team is used
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, whatever is easier
 * jdstrand also doesn't care-- just trying to make them show up for people :)
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, well, it is extra maintenance we add for no use imho
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, unless we want community people to joun that ubuntu- team
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, ok, so what do we want to do?
<ogra_> then it makes sense to keep an extra team
<slangasek> ogra_: so that you don't have everyone on the team getting all the bug mail for every package you're responsible for
<ogra_> slangasek, well, but if i have canonical-phonedations-team being a member of ubuntu-phonedations-bugs the whole team will get the mails anyway :)
<ogra_> so we can save the overhead of maintaining an extra team *unless* we want community people to join that team
<slangasek> ogra_: no, they will not.  The separate team is created *specifically* so that bug mail goes to a no-op mailing list.
<ogra_> slangasek, but we want the mail
<slangasek> you bloody well don't
<ogra_> why wouldnt i  ?
<rsalveti> yeah, I would want that email as well
<ogra_> it makes sense that the phonedations team gets bug mail for all packages it is responsible for
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, I would like that
<slangasek> you want *everyone* on the team to get bug mail for *all* the packages that *anyone* on the team is responsible for?
<ogra_> so lets do it that way
<rsalveti> yup
<slangasek> I mean, if that's really what the team wants, we can set it up that way
<slangasek> but I think that's insane :)
<ogra_> slangasek, yes, i'm perfectly able to set up filters in my mail client :)
<ogra_> and my team mates are too
<slangasek> why make everyone set up filters for mail you could have not been receiving in the first place?
<ogra_> because then we miss the bugs
<asac> plars: keep me posted. thx
<ogra_> or have to look them up somewhere
 * ogra_ prefers push to pull 
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, rsalveti, lets probably postpoe that until tomorrow and discuss it in the standup
<ogra_> *postpone
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, ack
<ogra_> slangasek, ^^
<ogra_> slangasek, i'm in the installer team, i'm used to mail bombs all day :)  (but i guess asking the others first is fair)
<lool> plars, doanac: Can we kill the 4:20130904:20130903.2 touch_ro tests to make way for 04.1?
<slangasek> ogra_, ChickenCutlass: it's up to phonedations how they want to manage their bugs; bdmurray and I just need to know what team you want used for the package tracking
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, ogra_ rsalveti  I don't really care what name we use.  Let's just pick something
<lool> xnox: thanks for the writeup on cross-building qmake
<lool> xnox: did you also look at replacing the qmake templates with cmake ones?
<rsalveti> yeah, would say to use ubuntu-phonedations-bugs for now, and we discuss tomorrow if we want canonical-phonedations-team to be part of that team
<ogra_> ++
<lool> xnox: in a chroot with just the cross stuff installed (:armhf SDK), it installs fine and starts the build (dies horribly in qmake runes)
<darius_> is there any ubuntu os available for sony xperia e?
<ogra_> asac, 0904.1 is done btw (weird, i thought it would have come out as .2 since the former attempt failed)
<plars> lool: those shouldn't be interfering with it
<plars> lool: the 0904 tests are still running (they got a late start due to the power outage), and asac said to go on with those rather than restarting for .1
<xnox> lool: correct, at the moment I had to run qmake on the host system targetting cross-arch, and run $ make clean, to get all makefiles. After that transfer into chroot, and finish the actual $ make all, there
<lool> xnox: geez
<xnox> lool: it's because at the moment it's impossible to co-install all of *qt*-dev for two architectures. If i could, it would work from a "single" hmm.... "os"? "installation" / chroot.
<plars> asac: webbrowser test is passing now, still 1 failure on friends app
<lool> xnox: ack; will check your branch to see what's the problem in qt
<xnox> lool: thus the bug that qt5-qmake (at least) must be co-installable should be a high priority to fix. Which includes changing mkspec location from /usr/share/qt5/mkspec -> /usr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/qt5/mkspec across the board of all qt*-opensource-src packages.
<xnox> and any qml extensions that drop-ship qmake config files, etc.
<asac> plars: cool
<asac> plars: lets get fresh results then for everything
<asac> and take a look
<asac> oSoMoN: friends is failing still
<asac> om26er: ^^
<asac> even with intro fix
<plars> bug #1220815
<ubot5> bug 1220815 in friends-app (Ubuntu) "test_timeline_view.TestTimelineView.test_toolbar autopilot failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220815
<asac> plars: fresh results == latest iamge from today
<plars> asac: want me to kill the current run to let it go on with the .1 image? or let this one keep going?
<asac> oSoMoN: maybe thats the toolbar thing?
<om26er> friends have like 2 tests from last I saw
<asac> plars: not sure .. how far are we in?
<asac> plars: i feel lets have all the jobs we retried finish
<lool> sergiusens: I didn't get the point about recovery.img being a stable interface; if it breaks in some way it will break all the QA infrastructure etc. but wont brick devices, so we will immediately fix it, yes?
<asac> the idea was to get a bteter view asap
<asac> then we get .1 aftr
<plars> asac: all the jobs we retried are already finished, it's just finishing out the rest since it hadn't gone very far
<om26er> asac, plars I can fix that failure
<plars> asac: they are less than half done on the 20130904 image
<om26er> its just expecting wrong state
<lool> plars: 166 out of 261 expected?
<plars> lool: I'm just looking at total jobs run
<lool> ok
<asac> plars: ok lets go directly to the .1
<cjwatson> xnox: not easier to convert to cmake rather than rearranging qt5-qmake to be co-installable and to have a way to pick the target arch?
<asac> plars: and get results there soonish
<asac> om26er: please do!!
<plars> asac: ok, will do
<xnox> cjwatson: not if your cmakemodule file for your extension is generated by qmake?! something for me to investigate, a couple of people suggested that.
<plars> looks like messaging-app had a fail also before I killed the run
<asac> plars: new?
<asac> plars: maybe show om26er as well
<cjwatson> xnox: isn't that under the control of the SDK?
<plars> asac: I think it may have been in the 20130903.3 image from last night too
<asac> plars: was there a landing of messaging-app?
<asac> plars: lets check http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<plars> om26er: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-messaging-app-autopilot/17/console
<asac> plars: dont see a landing of that app on quick glance
<plars> asac: no, doesn't look like
<plars> asac: but it failed twice in a row
<asac> plars: one or many tests?
<xnox> cjwatson: in what sense? as in our default template for qmlextension all does it in native cmake without using qmake? ok.
<plars> asac: just one
<oSoMoN> asac: looks like the friends app is using a deprecated API, should be easy to update, let me see
<asac> oSoMoN: om26er is also on it... so sync with him
<asac> thanks!
<asac> oSoMoN: messaging-app ... also interesting
<asac> see the failure: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-messaging-app-autopilot/17/console
<asac> we killed the job so we dont have the dashboard ...having .1 spinning already
<plars> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3944/messaging-app-autopilot/
<oSoMoN> om26er: you’re on the friends-app failure?
<plars> just on maguro though?
<cjwatson> xnox: if possible, that seems like it'd be a lot simpler
<om26er> oSoMoN, yes I am, its using the wrong state to check for the toolbar
<cjwatson> but I realise I speak from a position of relative ignorance of building QML things
<om26er> plus the app does not wait for the window to appear before clicking here and there
<cjwatson> xnox: AFAIK nobody has so far said "no, you can't do that" though
<oSoMoN> om26er: the tests should be updated to use the standard UITK emulators
<om26er> oSoMoN, that as well, I have a blueprint to improve apps I'll add friends there as well. but for now isn't it fine to just fix that test and move on ?
<oSoMoN> om26er: I think it’s the perfect opportunity to convert this app, it shouldn’t take long, I can take care of it if you have other priorities
<davmor2> ogra_: do we have a fixed build yet?
<oSoMoN> asac: the messaging app failure looks easy to fix, I’ll ping boiko
<om26er> oSoMoN, I am not doing anything else so if you want to take it go ahead, I'll something else ;)
<xnox> cjwatson: right. I'll put that to the test, later tonight. need to finish up a few things before eod.
<om26er> *fix
<oSoMoN> om26er: well if you’re not busy I’ll leave it to you, I have other stuff on my plate atm, but I can review your MR
<om26er> oSoMoN, cool, I'll have a branch soon
<oSoMoN> om26er: thanks
<cjwatson> sergiusens: uploaded click 0.4.3 with new code to handle preinstallations.  I'll adapt livecd-rootfs and session-manager-touch to that tomorrow, I think - EOD soon
<doanac> plars: in a meeting, but can you look at lool's request to me a while up in the log?
<wellsb> popey: Have you received any more reports of audio failure on n4 besides me and nik90?
<popey> not that I have seen
<plars> doanac: I think I already responded to it
<wellsb> Mine worked briefly yesterday, but today there's no sound again.  I wish I had kept up with what update fixed and then broke it
<mhall119> wellsb: I have no audio on my n4 either
<mhall119> nor rotation either it seems
<cyphermox> ogra_: jdstrand: so I managed to somewhat reproduce the issue, apparently
<mhall119> camera still works at least
<wellsb> My rotation wasn't working earlier in the day, but it seems to be working now
<mhall119> sergiusens: ogra_: any idea what's going on with the n4?
<mhall119> I've been dist-upgrading, so I'm assuming I'm installing stuff that hasn't gone through the testing gauntlet
<mpt> Laney, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=32&rev1=31
<wellsb> I have, too.  Oh well
<mhall119> wellsb: if you phablet-flash without --pending and it's still broken, then we have an issue
<sergiusens> cjwatson: great, thanks
<wellsb> mhall119: I reflashed yesterday and did not use --pending that time.  and I used --wipe
<sergiusens> lool: by stable interface I mean to always find it in partitions/recovery.img when extracting
<wellsb> Audio worked immediately after the flash, but not after upgrading and dist-upgrading
<lprofil> Hello there
<lprofil> i just wanted to flash my "old" nexus 7 folowing the wiki guide on:
<lprofil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<lool> plars: yup I think you did, the overall question is identifying top issues with tests on the touch_ro run
<AskUbuntu> Why doesn't Ubuntu Touch support multiple users? | http://askubuntu.com/q/341355
<asac> lool: can you help me decipher the version that i see on dashboard?
<asac> lool: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/
<Anze-> trying to port UbuntuTouch to motorola droid 1 'sholes' device. breakfast gives back this: http://pastebin.com/mBB6wEPh     . Workarounds?
<lool> asac: it's a new triplet that plars/doanac added to list the system-image version + android version + ubuntu version
<asac> lool: ok so the first part is what matters to me
<plars> lool: yes, and on the maguro runs I can't seem to get past a bunch of name resolution and other errors when it does apt-get update
<sergiusens> lool: oh, and a bad recovery won't brick devices since we have fastboot
<plars> asac: actually they all matter, apparently for now at least, the first part isn't going to change just because one of the other ones do
<asac> lool: i kind of dont like that we give the same global number that is combined from different dates for the other parts
<plars> though I've seen it change more than I expected... stgraber?
<asac> if you know what i mean
<asac> like we have one build that has a different android version
<asac> but all builds are 4:
<asac> ... guess harder to fix :)
<lool> asac: only the first number matters
<lool> (4)
<asac> right
<lool> asac: but the other are FYI
<asac> i will dismiss the rest
<lool> asac: see bottom of http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily-proposed/mako/index.json
<asac> until its needed
<plars> asac: exactly, we talked to stgraber about this yesterday and he said it was fixable, but would be much easier to fix once he lands some other stuff, ETA I think was a couple of weeks
<lool> asac: second block from bottom
<asac> lool: i dont like that its out of sync though
<asac> :)
<ElectroPug> Hello everybody - I'm a total noob in development and have a quetion: A member in my xda-forum said he could get a working ubuntu-touch rom if he could get chroot.. How can you actually acquire chroot?
<plars> asac: so we'd really like to see the build number match a single pair of rootfs/android images
<asac> lool: guess requires a better heartbeat synchonisation?
<lool> asac: it's not out of sync, the android package has  20130903-0ubuntu1
<asac> plars: i feel that we would like to see the build come together from the same parts
<asac> unless we explicitely dont want that
<asac> lool: we have two 4: builds for mako
<asac> i think thats the confusing parts
<asac> 4:20130904:20130903.2 touch_ro mako
<asac> 4:20130903.3:20130903.2 touch_ro mako
<lool> hmm right
<asac> maybe a bug in our incrementor?
<plars> asac: the way he explained it was that the build number wasn't set up to increment until we get a release, but I don't think we've declared 3 official touch ro images since changing the numbering scheme right?
<lool> stgraber: do daily-proposed ids get reused?!
<asac> plars: the touch_ro tests are run in parallel to our touch tests? e.g. do we have a separate device for those?
<lool> stgraber: (like number 4 above)
<asac> plars: ok i see. that might make some sense
<plars> asac: yes, we do
<asac> so the first version is basically the "/current"
<asac> and then we see something else :)
<plars> asac: the thing I'm confused on though, is that based on that description, why are we not still on "1"
<asac> wonder how i can find out what the 4 build is
<asac> :)
<Anze-> anyone can help me custom porting ubuntu? ::::::::::::::::::::::)))))))))))))))))))))))))
<asac> i guess a 4:...:... build bcomes a 4 through promotion
<asac> but not sure
<oSoMoN> boiko: hey, can you please have a look at this trivial MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/messaging-app/fix-ap-test-activeFocus/+merge/183934
<asac> plars: well, guess there were test images etc.
<boiko> oSoMoN: sure
<stgraber> lool: yes, they do
<stgraber> lool: the version of daily-proposed is always that of daily + 1
<lprofil> adb push
<lprofil> seems to obsolete now and instead i try with
<lprofil> adb sideload
<asac> lool: also i dont understand what the 20130904 ? build is that is also tested
<stgraber> lool: unless they both have the same image as their tip, in which case they both have the same version
<asac> is that before we landed the version scheme?
<plars> asac: I think so, yes
<boiko> oSoMoN: I'll just wait for jenkins to finish running on it and then I'll approve it
<oSoMoN> asac: there’s a pending MR that fixes the failure in the messaging app, and om26er is taking care of the friends app
<oSoMoN> boiko: sounds good to me, thanks
<plars> asac: I think those just need to be flagged in the dashboard to ignore them... probably from when I was testing last night (before the dashboard changes landed)
<cjohnston> asac: the ? should be ignored
<asac> oSoMoN: very nice
<stgraber> lool: that's why I want the dashboard to show "4 (ubuntu=20130904, grouper=20130903, custom=20130902)" so that we clearly know what all the bits are
<kerio_> hi all
<cjohnston> plars: no.. its the fact that X:YYYYMMDD:YYYYMMDD existed before the dashboard was ready for it
<plars> cjohnston: right
<cjohnston> So it will need to be ignored in the dashboard, not in jenkins
<plars> cjohnston: I think that's what I said... I was spitting out results with the new version before the needed dashboard changes landed
<asac> stgraber: so is it right that the 4: means that this is a diff on top of our 4: build?
<asac> stgraber: where can i find what the 4 build is?
<Guest33057> i'm looking for a speaker about ubuntu mobile during the sfd in côte d'ivoire
<plars> cjohnston: also what I said :) "<plars> asac: I think those just need to be flagged in the dashboard to ignore them... probably from when I was testing last night (before the dashboard changes landed)"
<cjohnston> sorry.. misread :-)
<plars> cjohnston: this is what you mentioned earlier right? Is there an admin dashboard that we can do that in easily?
<stgraber> plars: note that the current version number 4:20130904:20130903.2 doesn't really tell me anything, can you please use the format I suggested? In this case 4 (ubuntu=20130904, mako=20130903.2)
<asac> plars: kk so just ignore the ones with the old version scheme. gotcha
<cjohnston> plars: yes.. kinda..
<stgraber> plars: because we'll be adding extra tarballs soon enough and I'd rather not have to guess which version refers to what bits
<asac> cjohnston: can you do that convenience hack for stgraber?
<stgraber> asac: 4 is the system-image version number. That's the version that'll be used in the production index.json should the image pass all the tests.
<asac> stgraber: ic
<asac> stgraber: i think that makes sense now
<stgraber> asac: the version numbers after that are the version of all the various bits that are part of the image #4 (ubuntu rootfs, android image, customization tarball, ...)
<cjohnston> plars: that should be done in the job not in the dashboard, correct?
<plars> stgraber: we did that to make parsing the version much easier in the dashboard, the ordering is the same as what you suggested though
<asac> stgraber: yeah. so i feel i would really like to somehow consolidate that triplet
<asac> for that we probably need an atomic tick
<asac> though
<asac> so we can build all the parts from a snapshot of the archive
<asac> and be sure we picked up the same state in all images
<stgraber> asac: we can't, by design. We will have cases where we only update the rootfs and not android. That's because the whole point of system image is to have a shared rootfs across devices but have the other bits evolve on their own.
<asac> but well, i guess the android parts go into the rootfs soon anyway
<asac> stgraber: i dont think thats a problem. i just give the whole new run a new tick
<asac> even if the rootfs doesnt change
<asac> we just produced a new revision of the whole thing
<asac> what i am sure about is that we dont want to move individual devices forward independently
<asac> we always want to treat all as one output
<asac>  / produce
<asac> but well, thats later
<asac> i dont think the versioning scheme blocks us in that regards
<asac> seems pretty flexible to carry 1-N versions :)
<asac> stgraber: do we preserve the knowledge about the staging version when promoting?
<stgraber> asac: what do you mean by knowledge?
<asac> stgraber: if i see an image "4" in the daily channel, can i reverse lookup which proposed version produced that?
<asac> in practice, e.g. can i find the matching dashboard results
<stgraber> asac: that'd be "4"
<asac> stgraber: but then its hard to guess
<asac> maybe we didnt promote the latest,. but the one before
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/
<asac> so in this case 4:20130903.3:20130903.2
<asac> rather than 4:20130904:20130903.2
<asac> so if i see a 4 tomorrow, i dont know which one that was
<asac> (also, which parts were used to produce it)
<asac> hope that makes some sense :)
<lool> stgraber: why can't be always increase the daily-proposed version higher?
<lool> stgraber: is this just because we have no place to track the latest id we used?
<stgraber> we can re-generate the same long version number from what's in the daily channel
<lool> stgraber: I mean, publish 4, 5, 6 etc. in daily-proposed, then promote 6 to daily
<stgraber> lool: yes, currently import-cdimage always pick the next available version in the channel
<lool> so that daily gets 4, then 6
<lool> stgraber: so perhaps we would want to persist the highest daily-proposed number as to make sure we have unique numbers?
<lool> stgraber: so that "4" is unambiguously referring to a triplet
<lool> superseded or not
<lool> or 5
<stgraber> lool: that'll become possible in a couple of weeks with the new import-cdimage, but not now
<stgraber> lool: that's what we discussed in the call yesterday
<lool> stgraber: oh right
<lool> stgraber: so that's fine
<lool> asac: so in a couple of weeks it will even less confusing  ;-)  for now to understand what bits were in a version we'll need the actual triplet or look at the contents of the image in use
<lool> asac: but that's only for daily-proposed; daily always has unique ids
<asac> lool: i would really like to preserve the previous version
<lool> asac: the previous version?
<stgraber> lool: the main benefit I see in having unique version numbers for daily-proposed is that you'll be able to stay on that channel and update day to day (though always with full images in that case)
<asac> lool: the version we had in staging
<lool> stgraber: yup
<lool> asac: yeah, just no deltas to it / from it though
<asac> stgraber: can we just somehow preserve that version? like a cvs rev id that i can encode in an image version?
<lool> asac: we will
<stgraber> asac: we can always find the triplet for any image that's still available publicly on system-image.u.c, once it gets cleaned up, then there's no way of getting it back.
<asac> lool: ok i lost everything you said in last few minutes
<asac> my usb driver crashed
<asac> :)
<asac> no usb anymore
<asac> odd
<asac> ricmm: hey
<asac> you are involved in the unity8 landing?
<mhall119> the unity8 landing was staged
<mhall119> :)
<popey> You can tell by the shadows
<asac> ricmm: so i would like to coordinate that landing with CI engineering a bit
<asac> ricmm: can we have a meeting with you, someone from unity team and sil2100/Mirv?
<Chocanto> mhall119: Hey ! :)
<oSoMoN> boiko: CI failed for my MR, I’m seeing the following error in the logs: Error while loading page: file:///usr/share/messaging-app/MainPage.qml:23 module "Ubuntu.Contacts" is not installed
<oSoMoN> boiko: any clue what the issue really is?
<mhall119> hi Chocanto
<Chocanto> mhall119: I just wanted to ask you about xdg-open and the docviewer, this task is Blocked in the blueprint since a long time and I forgot the reason, maybe you remember ?
<boiko> oSoMoN: ah yes, that's new: it is probably missing a dependency, I can fix that one and retrigger your MR
<lool> asac: who needs USB anyway
<asac> plars: did we land the disable-intro
<asac> plars: on touch_ro as well?
<lool> asac: basically we will get unique ids soon
<asac> lool: yeah... i am actually hoping to get PS/2 back :)
<plars> asac: yes, it would only be needed one place
<asac> plars: hmm. the webbrowser is still unhappy there
<asac> plars: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3964/
<asac> hmm. wait
<asac> thats an old build :)
<asac> nevermind
 * asac thinks the versioning is hard :)
<asac> plars: can you also give some love to the touch_ro things?
<asac> plars: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3963/
<asac> psivaa: ^^
<oSoMoN> boiko: thanks
<asac> would be cool to pay attention to those for the next couple days (until its the default)
<psivaa> asac: ack, will do
<asac> psivaa: from what i undersatnd those are on adifferent maguro/mako device?
<plars> asac: I'm trying to, there are a lot of network problems still biting us
<sergiusens> kenvandine: hey, can you trigger a daily release for phablet-tools?
<plars> asac: not sure yet why on ro, and not on touch
<asac> eg. we dont get in our way with the touch builds
<asac> plars: we want to get rid of the wifi dependencies :)
<asac> hehe
<sergiusens> kenvandine: sil2100 told me he started one, but I don't see any results (2h+)
<asac> j.k.
<asac> though we surely want
<psivaa> asac: yes, the ro ones are on different devices
<asac> ok cool
<plars> asac: yes, we know :)
<asac> so it doesnt hurt if we poke around there too
<mhall119> Chocanto: it required the implementation of the desktop services Qt API, which I believe was targetted to be done by end of last month
<asac> lets do it
<asac> plars: i thought it was almost fixed once :)
<mhall119> pmcgowan: who was working on the desktop services API implementation?
<asac> actually :(
<ricmm> asac: what landing?
<asac> ricmm: unity8
<ricmm> what about it?
<asac> ricmm: kgunn will send an invite tomorrow
<Chocanto> mhall119: Oh ok, good. I was wondering because October is approching very fastly ^^
<asac> ricmm: coordinating
<asac> ricmm: when/how/what before/what after/what in case :)
<mhall119> Chocanto: yeah, It is :)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, do not recall anyone working on it - what were you looking for?
<plars> asac: doanac had a change to phablet tools to do networking differently, but it was blocked, iirc he said it might be able to make some progress soon though (don't recall the details atm because I'm context switching from something else)
<asac> ricmm: so all for now: don't land unity8 before that call :)
<asac> thanks
<pmcgowan> mhall119, is that for uri handling?
<Chocanto> mhall119: Do you need something really important to be done on the docviewer on priority ?
<ricmm> asac: its two prereq branches into qtubuntu and unity-mir
<ricmm> and unity8 is one branch
<mhall119> pmcgowan: yes
<asac> ricmm: good. lets talk about that and make a landing plan together with CI folks etc. tomorrow
<asac> ricmm: unless you know that one of the parts is super safe to not regress any tests
<asac> :)
<mhall119> Chocanto: has pinch zooming been done yet?
<ricmm> I expect each landing to run its tests as they usually do
<karni> Hi guys. Does anyone know if run_on_device script works? If not, is there an easy workaround to build and deploy unity8 onto a device?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, Saviq but I think someone else picked it up, maybe kgunn knows
<ricmm> either ways the branches arent up yet, we can talk bout it tomorrow with gerry if you want
<ricmm> and daniel
<ricmm> whos working on the unity8 branch
<Chocanto> mhall119: Hum, no. I will get my Nexus 4 in the next week, and will develop the pinch zoom direclty on it. Even if you can test it, I can't really develop this functionnality to the blind
<ricmm> the MRs are scheduled to be up tomorrow, we can discuss it after they have been tested
<asac> ricmm: yeah lets talk
<asac> ricmm: will be great :)
<asac> ricmm: kgunn will send around an invite
<mhall119> Chocanto: I think pinch zoom for images and pdf, and page navigation in PDF, are the big features to have done by 1.0
<Chocanto> mhall119: I think too, and it will be done, but I'm kind of blocked for this week :/
<plars> asac: maguro is finally getting passed install on touch_ro at least, I'd like to see again if I can reproduce what's going on there in a more isloated way, but need the jobs to finish up first
<mhall119> blocked on us, or something else?
<karni> mhall119: Hi Michael. Any hints (or perhaps person to point me at) about deploying unity8 onto Nexus 4?
<plars> asac: both mako and maguro are currently running on touch_ro tests though
<asac> plars: yeah. we can also move the job to a different maguro device
<asac> plars: i bevelive tryuing a new device if something is flaki might be a valida approach
<mhall119> karni: mzanetti can probably help you with that, join #ubuntu-unity
<asac> plars: cool
<karni> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> np
<asac> plars: so lets see how much our results agree on both sides
<asac> if we can get touch and touch_ro agree and go green
<asac> we have a jackpot
<plars> asac: that would be easy enough to try, but I don't think it's related to the device. Both mako and maguro are having issues with this
<mhall119> karni: IIRC, you can just call run_on_device from the unity8 branch
<asac> om26er: oSoMoN: friends fix was in-flight, right?
<mhall119> karni: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<om26er> asac, inprogress
<Chocanto> mhall119: Just blocked for the pinch zoom :)
<karni> mhall119: Yes, thank you, I've been there. Popular belief (at least 2 other devs) is that run_on_device never worked, that's why I asked :)
<asac> plars: ic ... and significantly more often than on rw?
<mhall119> Chocanto: ah, need a device, I understand now
<karni> If things have changed, that's great news.
<plars> asac: ys
<plars> yes
<asac> plars: dont we put it in rw anyway?
<asac> for running the tests?
<plars> asac: yes, we do
 * asac wonders what is different
<mhall119> karni: it worked for me, granted that was about a month ago
<Chocanto> mhall119: Yes :) I will get this device in few days, so it's good
<karni> mhall119: perfect
<asac> lool: did we ever try a file diff?
<asac> on touch vs. touch_ro?
<mhall119> Chocanto: cool
<Chocanto> mhall119: I can develop the horizontal scroling for pdf
<asac> lool: whats different? :)
<ricmm> asac: kgunn I'd prefer if the call happens *after* the actual work is done (aka the MRs are up) tomorrows schedule is constrained and I dont want to block on early discussions
<Chocanto> mhall119: But I don't think it's really the most important
<ricmm> considering that by the time kgunn and I are up its already afternoon there
<asac> ricmm: well, lets have a call before. it requires some up front on other sides as well
<asac> so we cant star tright after
<asac> ricmm: its really just about agreeing how this will happen and what we do before etc.
<asac> ricmm: i am fine to have a late call
<asac> though if you really feel not having 30 minutes helps you
<asac> ricmm: so when do you anticipate landing? friday?
<asac> ricmm: iw ould like to land when sil2100 and Mirv are up
<plars> asac: are you specifically waiting on the 20130904.1 results to make a decision for touch_ro also? that's already running on maguro, but mako is still making it's way through the previous build
<kenvandine> sergiusens, it built 2 hours ago, but we aren't publishing automatically right now
<ricmm> asac: set up the call as best suits you, gerry kgunn sil2100/mirv me
<asac> right
<plars> asac: I can kill it if you like, but last time it took a long time before it was happy enough with the network to keep it going
<asac> ricmm: thx. at best it will be short. just a standup before the landing :)
<ricmm> not daniel
<plars> asac: so unless you are waiting on it, I'd like to let it finish as much as possible on the previous build
<asac> plars: i am not sure i am waiting on it... keep it running this time i guess... lets treat touch_ro thougth the same as touch in the coming days
<asac> starting aftrer this buld
<asac> we basically want to switch once we see the good results
<asac> and then we can ignore touch :)
<plars> asac: right
<kgunn> ricmm: asac done
<asac> thx kgunn
<kgunn> racarr: ...meeting is kinda early, but it'd be nice if you could join for some mir-team representation
<racarr> kgunn: Sounds like the social event of the season :)
<racarr> ill be there
<kenvandine> sergiusens, oh, it's because of a qtorganizer5-eds failure
<kgunn> racarr: i'm titling it "burning man 2"....asac is going to perform some live performance art & ricardo is going to sing
<om26er> kenvandine, please +1 this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/friends-app/fix-test/+merge/183944
<om26er> *can you please :)
 * kenvandine looks
<sergiusens> kenvandine: thanks, we are waiting on that one, well stgraber is
<sil2100> asac, ricmm: you know when I'm available usually, so just poke me by e-mail beforehand
<racarr> kgunn: Sounds good :p
<racarr> I have an image in my head now of burning a giant pile of nexus 4's
<kgunn> :)
<asac> kgunn: exactly
<asac> :)
<om26er> oSoMoN, seems I couldn't get my head around a few things with using SDK emulators, never really ported any app. So I proposed the branch to just change it to toolbar.opened
<oSoMoN> om26er: link to the MR?
<om26er> oSoMoN, don't worry I am working on porting to SDK emulators as well, just need a fresh mind
<om26er> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/friends-app/fix-test/+merge/183944
<oSoMoN> om26er: sure, no worries, you might want to have a look at how gusch did it for the gallery app
<om26er> oSoMoN, I do have preliminary things in place just need to poke around a few apps and see what they do
<om26er> oSoMoN, right will do
<oSoMoN> om26er: I also migrated the browser app and the calendar app, so those can serve as models too
<asac> om26er: the notes-app is not your domain?
<om26er> oSoMoN, i'll look at calculator as that the potential of being most simple
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3966/notes-app-autopilot/
<asac> oSoMoN: om26er: you think we should retry that notes-app test?
<om26er> asac, It is, I am trying to run that test here first
<asac> maguro seems to be not plagued by tthat
<asac> om26er: thx
<asac> rock
<asac> balloons: did you give me a heads up on the core app test status this week? (sorry if i missed your reply)
<mhall119> bzoltan: do we have any documentation/information for app developers using C++ and OpenGL that I can put on developer.ubuntu.com?
<asac> om26er: so that friends app patch became necessary because of a uitk change, right?
<om26er> asac, yep
<asac> kk
<kenvandine> sergiusens, built and published
<sergiusens> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> np
<beuno> jdstrand, we've deployed the update for file names, although it will only apply to uploads from today on
<jdstrand> beuno: cool, thanks! :)
<om26er> asac, I cannot break the test on the phone I tried on so I think a retry should pass us
<asac> om26er: ok
<asac> plars: retry :) ... notes
<asac> on mako that is
<asac> om26er: do you have mako>?
<asac> maguro succeeds :)
<om26er> asac, yeah I have mako but I tried blindly on a device in the lab with its serial number as identity
<plars> asac: I did, it failed on the previous image (different failures it looks like) on mako also
<om26er> tries mako
<asac> plars: try again i guess
<asac> different failures might indicate flakiness
<penguincoder> i am having a heckuva time with my toro
<asac> maybe even nasty in this case
<stgraber> sergiusens: yay, phablet-tools finally got uploaded!
<plars> asac: right, I did... it will start again as soon as the current test is done runnign
<plars> calculator-app test is running atm I believe
<om26er> they passed on mako as well :S
<sergiusens> stgraber: I guess you are taking care of the pocket stuff, right?
<stgraber> sergiusens: yep
<jrei> someone here who could give me a hint on the nexus4 with ubuntu touch?
<jrei>  i flashed cdimage-touch but i have no wifi or gsm data connection
<JoshStrobl> Question I asked in #ubuntu-app-devel with no answer: can I use the Cordova APIs (for Ubuntu Touch) in the QML / JS implementation of applications?
<JoshStrobl> I believe so, just figured I'd double check with someone that is more experienced in the field. Obviously it is usable in the HTML5 implementation that is still in the works.
<Anze-> who knows how to set  ROOMSERVICE_BRANCHES global in breakfast
<Anze-> ??
<beuno> cjwatson, o/    is the     "lint_package_filename_pkgname_match": "'com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.ushopper-0.1.5' != 'com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.ushopper' from DEBIAN/control"
<beuno> thing on your plate?
<beuno> ah, this is the filename issue, but different, isn't it?
<plars> asac: notes-app seems to pass ok on mako now, but I think it still might be worth looking at why it had random failures
<asac> certainly
<plars> one of the times it failed, the change for killing the intro was already in place
<asac> thx
<asac> so if nothing goes bad, and nothing big lands, we can be lucky and pick up omers fix for the next build
<jrei> i just flashed the cdimage but wifi still doesn't ask for a password. Has anyone an idea?
<asac> plars: guess tomorrow morning build will have that
<asac> plars: anything else beyond friends that is still failing?
<asac> plars: calendar app is odd
<asac> had just 1 test run on yesterdays image byut was green
<asac> plars: i am off for couple hours
<asac> plars: psivaa started a spreadsheet recording all the "retries"
<plars> asac: yeah, I'm restarting some of those
<asac> maybe we can continue using that to start a database
<asac> plars: more for later investigation
<asac> statistics etc.
<plars> yeah
<asac> not sure if yo know where it is
<asac> otherwise maybe note down todays retries
<asac> and then record tomorrow in there
<asac> ok later
<jrei> ubuntu touch on nexus 4 feels like beeing back to openmoko. is there something else except https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install what I should do to get wifi or 2G working?
<stgraber> plars: new phablet-tools has landed in saucy. I'm doing a test flash now to confirm I get 2GB by default.
<stgraber> plars: or not, it's completely broken...
<stgraber> sergiusens: ping
<plars> stgraber: :(
<plars> stgraber: I'm on saucy too, so if we get a good one I can try it at home
<plars> stgraber: the lab systems are not on saucy though
<stgraber> sergiusens: When reviewing your branch I completely missed the fact that phablet-flash is python2 not python3
<stgraber> sergiusens: lzma doesn't exist as a module in python2
<stgraber> sergiusens: oh, actually it does but as a separate module
<stgraber> sergiusens: so you're missing a python-lzma depend
<AskUbuntu> Error when phablet-flash -b | http://askubuntu.com/q/341414
<stgraber> plars: ok, so saucy's phablet-flash should be fine if you make sure you have python-lzma installed too
<plars> stgraber: ah, ok
<stgraber> sergiusens: http://askubuntu.com/q/341414 is the same problem
<plars> stgraber: I do
<cjwatson> beuno: yeah, that's the filename issue AFAIK in the app store, not on my end
<sergiusens> stgraber: hmmm, it is in the mr
<cjohnston> sergiusens: its as a build depends
<stgraber> sergiusens: the build-depend is, not the runtime depend
<sergiusens> stgraber: then I screwed up
<sergiusens> stgraber: never wanted it to be a build dep
<beuno> cjwatson, thanks
<stgraber> sergiusens: does that also mean that Jenkins never actually runs the command? :)
<sergiusens> stgraber: yeah, from the built package, it doesn't
<cjohnston> stgraber: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjohnston/phablet-tools/lzma
<sergiusens> cjohnston: create an MR
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> :-)
<stgraber> good, land it!
<AskUbuntu> Puedo instalar ubuntu touch en una tablet titan 7010me | http://askubuntu.com/q/341425
<sergiusens> stgraber: cjohnston so it seems the test did cover this, python-lzma is needed as a build depend
<sergiusens> cjohnston: can you add it back?
<cjohnston> MR updated
<cjohnston> sergiusens: ^
<stgraber> sergiusens: well, the test must be wrong if it runs with the build-deps and not the runtime deps, but anyway, as long as it works, I don't really care :)
<sergiusens> stgraber: well it's all unit
<sergiusens> stgraber: might be good to add autopkg or similar
<stgraber> plars: confirmed that we get 2GB using the curren phablet-flash
<stgraber> plars: you mentioned Jenkins doesn't use saucy, where is ti taking its phablet-flash from?
<plars> stgraber: ppa
<sergiusens> stgraber: ppa:phablet-team/tools
<stgraber> plars: which one?
<stgraber> ok
<plars> right
<stgraber> ok, apparently the package gets uploaded there at the same time as the archive
<stgraber> so once we get the one with the fixed dependency landed in the archive, it should start magically working on Jenkins too
<lool> asac: file diff between ro and non-ro images?
<lool> asac: dont think this would be too interesting, but there is a difference in the mount points (with the loop-mounted filesystems vs. subdirectories)
<lool> asac, plars: Wow, the test pass rates are getting really good
<stgraber> lool: so in case you didn't notice, we've got one more smallish issue with phablet-flash. I'm hoping to have this solved in the hour, then get QA to re-run some tests.
<lool> stgraber: just read that
<lool> stgraber: (thanks for mentioning it though as the traffic here is so high that I sometimes miss stuff)
<lool> stgraber: do we know of tests that failed because of this?  like do we have a number?
<stgraber> lool: because of what?
<lool> stgraber: of the 2 GB vs. 1.2 GB
<cjohnston> lool: seems like it would be nice at times to have a touch dev channel and a touch support channel.. make following conversations easier
<stgraber> lool: my understanding was all of them since without that free space the tools wouldn't even install.
 * plars checks
<lool> stgraber: some tests did definitely pass  :-)
<stgraber> lool: yeah, I saw that and found it a bit surprising :)
<plars> at least one of the devices running touch_ro jobs...
<plars> rootfs                        1.2G  1.1G   46M  96% /
<sergiusens> cjohnston: at the begining ogra_ was pushing for all deve to happen on #ubuntu-devel
<plars> stgraber: unconfirmed at the moment if any of the failures there are related to space, but we're a little tight on space there at the moment...
<sergiusens> kenvandine: can you trigger another daily release of phablet-tools please?
<cjohnston> devel at times is high enough traffic as is :-/
<sergiusens> stgraber: cjohnston ^^
<lool> sed: cannot rename /etc/default/sedA4Epno: Device or resource busy
<plars> it's towards the end though,
<lool> that seems like a test that needs updating for r/o
<plars> lool: where was that?
<lool> plars: first security failure on r/o
<lool> not showing up on latest mako run
<lool> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3963/security/340451/
<lool> I'm checking out lp:utah hoping that's where it lives
<plars> lool: strange...we are putting those in writable mode, so it shouldn't be because of an error writing anywhere
<lool> this branch is pretty big though, and branching at 50kB/s for some reason
<lool> plars: ultimately we want to fix the tests anyway, and the device or resource busy thing seems just wrong
<kenvandine> sergiusens, building
<plars> lool: indeed, jdstrand would probably be the one to talk to on that one
<lool> plars: where's the code of check-ufw?
<plars> jdstrand: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3963/security/340451/
<jdstrand> qrt
<jdstrand> lp:qa-regression-testing/tests
<lool> branching lp:qa-regression-testing/tests: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "Cannot create 'tests'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."
<jdstrand> lp:qa-regression-testing/tests/image/privileged/check-ufw specifically
<lool> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "Cannot create 'tests'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."
<jdstrand> lool: bzr branch lp:qa-regression-testing
<lool> geez stupid me
<jdstrand> lool: you can just grab the script if you want. there aren't any outside deps
<plars> lool: part of qrt
<jdstrand> lool: so I can fix the sed
<jdstrand> lool: but the moddep errors are legitimate
<lool> stgraber: could it be that depmod isn't allowed to run ever on / and so we're missing some moddep.bin files?
<stgraber> lool: if that's the case, then it should be called during image build
<stgraber> lool: ah no, it's simpler than that, our kernels don't have modules, so /lib/modules doesn't exist at all
<lool> jdstrand: ^
<lool> right, no /lib/modules on grouper either
<stgraber> I'm a bit surprised that /lib/modules doesn't exist at all though
<lool> now why does it pass on mako?
<stgraber> I'd have expected it to be empty but not just plain missing
<stgraber> no idea, I clearly have the same thing on mako
<lool> sorry, I meant why does it pass with cdimage images?
<stgraber> not sure, maybe something creates /lib/modules there
<plars> balloons: have you seen http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3963/calendar-app-autopilot/
<lool> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3966/security/341006/
<stgraber> I have code in the initrd that'd bind-mount /lib/modules to /system/lib/modules if the former existed
<stgraber> which would make that test pass
<stgraber> so the question is why don't we have /lib/modules in the image
<balloons> plars, no I hadn't.. we were just working on calendar today
<lool> stgraber: if there's no modules, that seems adequate?
<stgraber> flipped does:     [ -e /lib/modules ] || ln -s /system/lib/modules /lib/modules
<lool> aha
<stgraber> so that explains why it's not a directory. Now for my images, it'd work better if it was, so I can add code to create it when repacking the image.
<stgraber> (I prefer having it be a directory than a symlink since an empty directory is less likely to create havoc than a dangling symlink)
<lool> ack
<stgraber> fix pushed, next image should be fine
<lool> stgraber: looking at the test, it seems best to keep it as is and mount / rw before running the test; do you have an idea of where the device busy comes from?
<lool> The shell snippets are like:
<lool> cp -a /etc/default/ufw /etc/default/ufw.image-test-backup
<lool> sed -i 's/^DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="DROP"/DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="ACCEPT"/g' /etc/default/ufw
<lool> so cp passes, but then sed fails
<stgraber> lool: sed trying to be clever and create a temporary file
<barry> stgraber: ping
<lool> stgraber: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/qa-regression-testing/master/view/head:/tests/image/privileged/check-ufw
<lool> stgraber: but the cp just above creates files in the same dir
<stgraber> lool: and it's /etc/default/ufw that fails, right?
<lool> stgraber: yes
<plars> balloons: want me to file a bug for it? or did you want to?
<lool> stgraber: ah that's bind-mounted
<stgraber> lool: right, so it can't be moved
<lool> crap
<lool> stgraber: so it would be the same problem if we had used symlinks instead of bindmounts at least  :-)
<stgraber> barry: pong
<lool> well, it would have worked though
<lool> but converting the symlink to a file
<stgraber> lool: it'd have worked but gave you a mess instead
<lool> yeah
<stgraber> lool: IIRC it was one of my objections to symlinks, they may give you the impression of working when they really don't ;)
<lool> haha
<stgraber> lool: I wish sed had a "--really-do-it-in-place" which would just read everything into memory, do the replacement seek(0) and write
<lool> stgraber: right
<lool> stgraber: when turning on writable_image, we copy back the files into place. yes?
<lool> I mean, this is happening with mount -o remount,rw but wouldn't happen with touch .writable_image + reboot?
<stgraber> nope, we still have the bind-mounts when / is writable
<lool> stgraber: shouldn't we reset the image back to a normal setup when turning that flag on?
<jdstrand> lool, stgraber: so there is nothing for me to adjust for the sed?
<lool> jdstrand: well you could avoid it
<lool> jdstrand: I wonder how frequently we'll face such issues
<jdstrand> I'm fine with changing it
<lool> jdstrand: the workaround is to sed >tmpfile; cat tmpfile>/etc/default/...
<jdstrand> yes
<lool> jdstrand: because /etc/default/ufw is bind-mounted to a writable location
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> (I did that :)
<lool> thanks  :-)
<jdstrand> ok, so I'll fix the sed
<stgraber> lool: so, we could, except that it means the users would loose all their changes when swtiching back to read-only
<kenvandine> sergiusens, published phablet-tools
<lool> stgraber: might be something to keep in mind, it would also fix the use case of apt-get updating lxc-android-config
<stgraber> lool: and that flip flopping quickly between both modes without changing anything would alter your rootfs and force you to reflash
<lool> stgraber: we could copy the file back with some other command (or in system-image-cli)
<sergiusens> stgraber: ^^
<lool> kenvandine: ty
<kenvandine> lool, np
<stgraber> lool: not very easily since the actual list of bind-mounts is dynamic and generated by the initrd
<lool> kenvandine: is that the one with the new dep?
 * lool doesn't see it in LP yet
<lool> I see one from an hour ago
<kenvandine> it'll take a few minutes
<lool> stgraber: well we have that list though
<lool> kenvandine: ok thanks
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/phablet-tools/1.0+13.10.20130904.1-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> lool, ^^
<stgraber> lool: to be honnest, I don't want to spend too much time working on developer mode just now, I've got a ton of higher priority things to keep myself busy with
<lool> stgraber: sure, that's completely fair
<lool> stgraber: let's keep this in mind if we run into other issues with bind-mounts that would be solved with such a feature
<lool> plars, stgraber: The only other failure seems to be http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3963/share-app-autopilot/
<lool> plars: any idea why it didn't run?
<lool> plars, stgraber: Sorry I meant the only other regression when compared to a mako run on non-ro images
<plars> lool: yeah
<plars> lool: networking problem... network never came up before it timed out
<plars> lool: it happens, but is somewhat rare
<plars> lool: I'll restart it
<lool> thanks
<plars> balloons: still around?
<Anze-> who knows how to extract a cm10 build tree from update.zip to port ubuntu?
<stgraber> new phablet-tools should be out in the next 30min
<balloons> plars, indeed
<lool> jdstrand: mind pinging here when you've updated check-ufw so that we can rerun the test?  (pass rate is the only thing holding ro images still :-)
<stgraber> sergiusens: what triggers the push to the ppa?
<jdstrand> lool: ping
<plars> balloons: did you open a bug for the calendar issues? want me to?
<sergiusens> stgraber: a ppa-sync tool
 * lool sees lp:phablet-tools was automatically updated
<jdstrand> :)
<lool> jdstrand: 3>
<jdstrand> lool: r1988
<lool> jdstrand: ups, I meant  <3
<balloons> plars, I can, if you'll link to it
<jdstrand> hehe
<plars> balloons: yep, just ping me with the number
<lool> plars: what's needed to pull latest check-ufw?  is lp:qa-regression-testing bzr pulled on each build?
<lool> plars: would be good to relaunch check-ufw now  :-)
<plars> lool: yes, it is
<plars> lool: ack
<sergiusens> stgraber: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ppa-sync-phablet/654/console
<stgraber> sergiusens: cool, looks like it's done
<sergiusens> stgraber: yup... well it would be pending pub in the ppa most likely
<plars> lool: I'll relaunch it on maguro, but not mako, mako is currently testing 4.1/4.1 and hasn't got to it yet
<plars> lool: so it'll get there
<balloons> plars, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1220908
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220908 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot Tests fail for month view" [Undecided,New]
<plars> balloons: thanks
<lool> plars: phone-app-connected-autopilot shows up on the maguro report for touch_ro but not for touch
<lool> with zero tests
<plars> lool: yeah, it's supposed to be disabled right now
<stgraber> plars: looks like new phablet-tools has published to the PPA, so would be great if you could re-test with that, see if more space helps
<lool> plars: do we care about grouper still?
<plars> lool: not at the moment
<lool> plars: Ok; so I think we're in really good shape when comparing touch vs. touch_ro builds (only looked on mako and maguro though)
<lool> asac: ^^^
<lool> plars: did we miss other tests that didn't have time to run or some such?
<plars> lool: mako is still fairly early on on the 4/4.1/4.1 build
<plars> lool: we were letting it finish the previous one
<stgraber> lool: 20130904.2 just finished building and will publish to system-image in a few minutes with hopefully a fixed /lib/modules
<lool> plars, doanac: would you think you could compare the touch vs. touch_ro test passes for ubuntu=20130904.2 ?
<lool> stgraber: cool
<lool> hopefully phablet-tools + /lib/modules + the qa-regression-testing changes will have gotten us in a better place
<plars> lool: I'll probably have to step away for a bit to take care of kids/bedtime, etc but I'll be back tonight and can take a look
<lool> plars: who can I ping in the EU morning to get reruns?
<plars> lool: psivaa
<lool> plars: ok thanks!
<plars> balloons: clock seems to have issues too http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3966/ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot/
<balloons> plars, ohh, I was waiting for clock.. I believe that should be the code that fixed things
<balloons> i'll have to check the version and compare
<plars> balloons: well, it passed on the .1 build from yesterday, but not since
<plars> balloons: according to http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130903.2.changes we got an update at .2
<plars> yesterday
<plars> balloons: doesn't look like any changes landed since then
<balloons> it should have landed yesterday
<balloons> well that's dissappointing then
<plars> balloons: it did, and appears to have broken things :)
<stgraber> plars: 4.2 has published, can you make sure those tests will run with the latest phablet-tools?
<plars> stgraber: let me check
<plars> stgraber: maguro had already started, mako is lagging behind a bit so I'll restart maguro
<rsalveti> xnox: I sent all the details about that cronjob (phablet.u.c export) via email, before I left for vacation (2,3 weeks ago)
<rsalveti> xnox: and that I still had some stuff to be changed in there, and one is moving to a generic cron
<rsalveti> xnox: but it's running daily currently
<NedsFlam> Is ubuntu touch ready for the kindle fire yer?
<NedsFlam> yet*
<iBotPeaches> would failing to create "debugfs" dir prevent boot?
<iBotPeaches> (in regard to last comment: http://ibotpeaches.com/last_kmsg), oppo find 5 trying to boot saucy
<asac> rsalveti: hey
<asac> rsalveti: sensorservice going wild again: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3973/webbrowser-app-autopilot/341924/
<asac> interestingly enough this problem disappeared after the test was run :)
<asac> rsalveti: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3973/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<asac> plars: guess thats a retry after logging it with a comment "sensorservice looping"
<asac> in the spreadsheet
<asac> lool: right. so tomorrow - once i see friends fixed - i will promote stuff to current and we can move our default to touch_ro (if things continue as they are_)
<asac> lool: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3963/security/
<rsalveti> asac: is this the default image or the mir one?
<rsalveti> I/ServiceManager(  759): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3963/
<rsalveti> doesn't make any sense
<asac> rsalveti: default
<asac> as i said ... i find it also "less sensible" that the problem disappears during our test run :)
<stgraber> lool: hmm, security is still failing on 04.2, flashing that one now to see what's going on
<asac> yeah thats odd
<asac> would like to hear a story about that one
<rsalveti> the sensor should probably be a race, I'm testing the upstart-bridge here to better handle the android init events
<rsalveti> hopefully that should be enough
<asac> rsalveti: yeah, but that race seems to starve after a while ... :)
 * asac checks if there is a crash report attached
<asac> might be an explanation why it stopped if the service crashed in the end
<rsalveti> well, it's quite weird that logcat is waiting for surfaceflinger
<rsalveti> that shouldn't happen
<rsalveti> unless it crashed hard when starting, but then the test would fail
<asac> no crash file that i can see
<asac> so seems it stopped "properly"
<asac> rsalveti: how would you explain sensorservice going rogue in the "race" caase?
<rsalveti> something trying to use the mako sensorservice before it's fully up
<rsalveti> that's something we can still hit
<asac> and our code is buggy and loops on some odd fds?
<asac> guess something polling on not-yet-ready fds?
<asac> is that the explain?
<asac> :)
<rsalveti> not our code, this is the proprietary service from qcom
<rsalveti> we might be breaking it somehow
<rsalveti> I'll dig a bit further
<asac> rsalveti: related question: is there more info that automation could give you to ease debugging such runaway processes?
<asac> rsalveti: i think we already have quiet a few logs etc.
<asac> but looking for ideas whatelse to capture that makes some sense (and how to prepare the data so its consumable)
<asac> plars: is http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3972/ a recurring issue?
<asac> something that goes away with retry?
<asac> camera-app that is
<stgraber> lool, plars: apparently I lost a race by a couple of minutes when landing the /lib/modules fix earlier... re-spinning an image now which should really include it this time
<jdstrand> stgraber: seems like the sed fix in check-ufw didn't make it either. hopefully the respin will include it
<jdstrand> or rather, the test run will include it
<rsalveti> asac: what we have there seems to be enough
<stgraber> plars: any idea why jdstrand's change to qrt didn't get pulled in?
<asac> rsalveti: cool
<plars> asac: the .crash file you mean?
<jdstrand> thomi, doanac: ok, since you an email on autopilot/apparmor/etc
<asac> plars: i think i was talking about calendar app ... not camera
<plars> asac: no, calendar app has a bug on it (see previous runs) I just haven't had a chance to tag this one yet
<jdstrand> thomi, doanac: it should be self-explanatory, but I'm heading out now. ping me if you have questions
<asac> plars: kk
<asac> thanks
<plars> asac: there's a mediaserver crash that happened during camera app run though which is interesting
<thomi> jdstrand: thanks!
<asac> plars: was it ever better? thats a core app, right?
<jdstrand> s/since/sent/
<asac> plars: yeah interestingly enough... just spotted it
<asac> didnt see the crash column before
<jdstrand> thomi: sure thing
<plars> asac: looks like webbrowser tests failed again on mako too
<asac> will remember to check that. maybe visualization could be better in highlighting those cases
<asac> plars: same way?
<thomi> doanac: I'm unlikely to get to this today, and I'm on conference leave tomorrow, are you able to have a look at that for me?
<asac> plars: yeah "just" one
<asac> plars: oh thats the systemsettle problem i was talking to rsalveti about
<jdstrand> thomi: note, this is pretty click specific, but click packages are the only ones that have mandatory confinement, so I think we're good. the technique is useful otherwise though and we could come up with something similar for non-click if needed
<asac> its interestingL: sensorservice is going wild before, but somehow our testrun cures that problem :)
<asac> plars: rsalveti wanted to look at that ... i guess for its a good retry
<thomi> cool
<plars> touch_ro for 04.2 is finally starting on mako
<plars> asac: clock seems to have a bug with it too, I pinged balloons about it earlier
<plars> stgraber, jdstrand: security tests haven't run yet for the 04.2 image yet - wait :)
<plars> ok, tagged some known things and restarted some things that needed it... I'll be back later to check on things again
<xnox> rsalveti: I see. I didn't see that email and it seemed like neither did stgraber. Where was it sent to? I think we worked it out in the end. Thanks for documenting it, and sorry we failed to find that =)
<stgraber> xnox, rsalveti: reverse engineering is way more fun than following instructions anyway ;)
<rsalveti> haha, yeah :-)
<xnox> =))))
<rsalveti> xnox: subject: Phablet export for the Android package
<xnox> rsalveti: ha, I am left with no excuses, i even have it marked as read. Hm. somehow I forgot about it.
<asac> plars: ok ... i will continue tomorrow morning with psivaa
<rsalveti> xnox: no worries
<asac> on the next image that hopefully has friends-app fixed as well
<plars> asac: I'll be back later too... things are running right now, and not much more I can do until some more time passes
<rsalveti> bbl, dinner
<RobbyF> lol I just flashed and 30 seconds later a new build
<doanac> jdstrand, thomi: just looking at the email. I can take a look at this tonight if someone can tell me what needs to go in the rules file
<riddlebox-t530> does ubuntu touch support 4G in the US?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-05
<RobbyF> This device is really gaining groound.
<nico_> hey, so i was trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4. half way through it restarts and it got disconnected. so I have access to the recovery menu, whats the best way to either restore my android back up or get the script to start running again?
<BeJota> hi
<BeJota> how can I install ubuntu touch on my galaxy s
<BeJota> I follow the steps, but I get a black screen when phone is booting
<stgraber> lool: found another bug in the /lib/modules handling, this time in the initrd. Uploaded the fix, will wait for it to publish, then upload android and then it should be time for me to finally EOD.
<bzoltan> mhall119:  Not yet
<crazyvonkey> hi
<crazyvonkey> can i install Ubuntu Touch on my Sony XperiaZ?
<plars> stgraber: this will fix the security tests perhaps?
<tiagoscd> heyall
<tiagoscd> do you know how can I install dependencies to run messaging-app on my machine?
<tiagoscd> when I try to run it I got 'module "Ubuntu.Telephony" is not installed'
<tiagoscd> I am running raring here
<dholbach> good morning
<lool> morning
<lool> psivaa: hey
<lool> psivaa: would you help me relaunch the failed touch_ro tests?
<lool> psivaa: that is, retrying failed tests from http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3982/?sort=name which passed in http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3980/?sort=name
<lool> psivaa: hmm actually some might be running, so let's just look at the failed ones
<AskUbuntu> Difference between phablet-flash cdimage-touch and phablet-flash ubuntu-system? | http://askubuntu.com/q/341613
<asac> moin
<asac> ogra_: moin
<asac> psivaa: good morning
<asac> let me know when there ;)
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: morning ... once you are up and have a quiet moment ping me for a quick standup i guess
<sil2100> asac: morning! I should be ready in some ~30 minutes
<dholbach> does launching the g+ app work for anyone?
<asac> dholbach: we have a g+ app?
<asac> :)
<Mirv> asac: morning!
<dholbach> asac, a webapp
<dholbach> hum, looks like none of the apps can be launched
<asac> dholbach: ouch... which image?
 * ogra_ always uses G+ from the browser
<dholbach> asac, 4.3
<dholbach> but let me do an upgrade and see if that works
<ogra_> i wasnt aware we had a webapp
<ogra_> unity-webapps-qml:armhf from 0.1+13.10.20130829.2-0ubuntu1 to 0.1+13.10.20130904.2-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> that was upgraded between .2 and .2
<ogra_> err
<dholbach> ogra_, just install it from the store
<asac> dholbach: 4.3 is the latest available i think
<ogra_> .3 indeed
<ogra_> 05 is due in ~30min
<asac> dholbach: try downgrading above
<dholbach> no, it's not related to this
<asac> ogra_: yeah... and then we have a call :)
<asac> lol
<dholbach> none of the click apps work
<ogra_> asac, a call ?
<asac> dholbach: RO or RW image
<asac> ogra_: i just inviuted you
<dholbach> asac, the one I got through --pending
<ogra_> uh
<asac> dholbach: yeah. thats latest
<dholbach> no, still same problem after doing a dist-upgrade + reboot
<asac> dholbach: mako/maguro?
 * asac installs latest
<wellsb> dholbach: g+ app didn't load for me yesterday, but it does work today.  Other click apps are working here, as well
<asac> stgraber: so can we change the : to something that is < .
<asac> ?
<asac> stgraber: this would help us having a saner sorting
<asac> without investing in a smart version semantic tool :)
<asac> stgraber: alternatively we could change our . to something that is > : in the respin build id
<lool> asac: it's for QA team to change this
<asac> lool: where is the iamge version encoded in though?
<asac> lool: whatever you deliver as a version would be nice to just sort
<lool> asac: the version we deliver is "4"  :-)
<asac> lool: so 4:20130904:20130903.2	
<asac> is invented by QA?
<asac> out of stuff they find in the image somewhere?
<lool> yes, it might be based on a script stgraber provided
<lool> I hope it's from the image itself
<lool> the other option would be that it's from system-image, in which case it's read twice and there's a possible race
<asac> lool: the channel has no knowledge about version and doesnt give yo a version?
<OrokuSaki> So all we do to disable apparmor for all click apps... is...  remove this line ? "apparmor switch ${APP_ID}"
<lool> asac: it does provide you with other versions
<asac> lool: so we have the encoded 4:...:... on the image?
<lool> asac: this is what our tools give:
<asac> or just the 4 and the ... individually?
<lool> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065595/
<lool> asac: stgraber requested that we change this to "4 (ubuntu=20130904.3, grouper=20130904.3)" for clarity
<wellsb> Scratch that, g+ app seems to be intermittent.  Not working now
 * asac looks into the json
<asac> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily-proposed/mako/index.json
<lool> asac: once ids are unique (soon) we could switch to just the id
<lool> asac: look at the paste
<lool> asac: it's derived from the json
<lool> and sums up what we care about for testing
<lool> asac: "utils/check-latest --channel daily-proposed mako" in lp:~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server
<asac> lool: how do we know whats the latest proposed image against "3" towards "4"  is?
<lool> asac: I didn't understand your question
<asac> lool: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily-proposed/mako/index.json
<asac> how can i figure which of those is the latest
<asac> or rather: how does our update tool pick
<asac> what to download/install
<lool> asac: it's the highest "version:"
<OrokuSaki> asac or lool.. do you know how to disable apparmor for all click apps? I have 2.6.35..
<asac> lool: in that file we have multiple version: that are the same
<lool> asac: it happens to be two paragraphs from the end
<OrokuSaki> you guys seem really smart
<lool> OrokuSaki: seems pretty dangerous to me!
<asac> lool: oh i see
<asac> we always have one full and one delta
<asac> so always exactly two
<lool> OrokuSaki: you'll be running untrusted code
<asac> ... kk
<asac> that confused me a bit
<OrokuSaki> I am okay with it
<lool> asac: we have two fulls
<OrokuSaki> I saw this in the new porting guide... "click: adjust the desktop file for the click package in ~/.local/share/applications/<click>.desktop to not use aa-exec and/or adjust /usr/share/upstart/sessions/application-click.conf to not use 'apparmor switch' "
<lool> asac: in fact we have more, but we need at least two
<asac> lool: right. i was sayuing: we have two blocks for each version
<asac> one delta and one full
<lool> asac: so that QA can deploy version-1 to upgrade to latest version
<asac> right
<asac> we should just keep all
<asac> :)
<lool> asac: if you look at the output of the tool, you'll see it's also much clearer on what is what
<OrokuSaki> maybe I should remove the override
<lool> version is 4, ubuntu version is so and so, and android version is so and so
<lool> OrokuSaki: if it's just to try things out then hand-editing generated .desktop files seem best; you can confirm things work without aa-exec
<lool> OrokuSaki: but after that you should make sure you get apparmor working
<lool> or don't use .click packages
<lool> psivaa: around?
<OrokuSaki> thanks.. bu still.. eventually someone will ask... I bet its the override
<asac> lool:  you want to be in todays CI standup?
<asac> lool: i will invite you in 10 minutes
<asac> its a one timer
<asac> for checking how we get unity8 and touch_ro done
<OrokuSaki> I know my device to much to care about untrusted code
<dholbach> wellsb, that's strange - I get an error about .desktop files missing
<lool> asac: ok
<psivaa> lool: asac: good morning
<lool> psivaa: hey
<seb128> mardy, hey, do you have any objection if somebody port ubuntu-system-settings from qmake to cmake?
<seb128> Laney, ^
<lool> psivaa: some tests didn't run as part of http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3982/?sort=name
<lool> psivaa: would be good to retry them
<seb128> cmake is apparently you "standard build system" and it would make easier to have free support for stuff like code coverage, cross compilation
<wellsb> dholbach: Mine is not loading anymore
<lool> psivaa: I'm comparing with http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3980/?sort=name
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Be Late For Something Day! :-D
<dholbach> wellsb, which error message?
<lool> psivaa: camera-app-autopilot, ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot
<wellsb> I'm getting apparmor denied errors
<psivaa> lool: i ignored the failed camera and clock earlier and restarted them both
<Laney> seb128: No, I'm pretty equally clueless about both
<psivaa> lool: let me check if the new runs have made it through
<Laney> seb128: does this somebody exist?
<lool> psivaa: cool; would you give back webbrowser-app-autopilot/?
<lool> test_progressbar.TestProgressBarAtStartup.test_chrome_initially_shown_then_hides_when_loaded failed
<lool> but doubt this is realted to touch_ro
<jjohansen> wellsb: what do the errors look like?
<seb128> Laney, yes, tvoss and asac care enough about us changing that they are trying to get some of Satoris' time allocated to help us converting it
<Laney> wow, OK
<lool> psivaa: also notes-app-autopilot
<Laney> well if it supports all of the normal things like PREFIX and DESTDIR and so
<asac> seb128: well. i am not sure
<Laney> then +1
<asac> at best folks would just give it a try
<asac> and convert
<asac> if you lack a good example lets focus on getting that out
<Laney> also I could do that symlink properly ...
<psivaa> lool: kicked off webbrowser and notes
<wellsb> jjohansen: dholbach: The app does load if I wait long enough.  The apparmor reports are dbus related
<lool> psivaa: thanks
<sil2100> asac, Mirv, ogra_: meeting, yes?
<Mirv> sil2100: here we are
<ogra_> sil2100, everyone but asac is there :P
<psivaa> lool: we may not see the results of the ones that we kicked off.. i see there is a new build image now  and the tests are picking it up now
<lool> psivaa: I don't see this new image; which one is it?
<psivaa> lool: ignore me :), maguro is the one that's picking up new image. mako is still running the old image
<lool> right
<lool> haven't looked at maguro yet
<lool> looking now
<lool> asac: standup URL?
<asac> lool: too late
<asac> lool: so we finiah the currening of daily-release, which will give us friends-app test
<asac> then move to manual publishing, then let unity8 in, ensure we go back to green
<asac> lool: if touch_ro is at the end of the day in same state
<asac> we are happy to move over end of day
<ogra_> asac, sil2100, Mirv, FYI http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065706/
<lool> asac: to switch from touch_ro to touch images tonight?>
<lool> cool
<asac> lool: yeah. thats the idea. if we see results similar, i will just focus on touch_ro and you can announce the default switch etc
<asac> similar == equal
<lool> asac: well if the delta is super small and we can explain it, I think we should switch
<asac> lool: sure, i am open to stories
<asac> however, you got very far
<asac> lets go the last few steps
<asac> lool: do you already know about things that are understood to be different?
<asac> maybe start explaining :)
<lool> asac: for maguro, two tests of difference
<lool> asac: one I think just needs a retry
<lool> asac: the other is the SDK tests that stgraber uploaded a fix for missing /lib/modules
<lool> asac: sorry s/SDK/security/
<lool> brainbug
<ogra_> should be in the current image
<ogra_> should be in the current pending image
<ogra_> :P
<lool> asac: for mako, some tests weren't run, a couple of retries needed, and one extra test passing on _ro
<lool> ogra_: right
<lool> asac: so the only true regression is this security test which is being worked on
<asac> lool: so we want to kick off a golden image
<lool> asac: there's also this thread on network failures in the lab, it seems orthogonal but I can't exclude that a race condition happens more frequently with ro than with touch, but it didn't seem touch related
<asac> that will be the /current for the unity8 isolated landing
<asac> can we get the secyurity fix in byu then?
<lool> asac: it should be in
<lool> asac: we will see once the tests run
<asac> lool: yeah, but the network seems to go away when retrying
<asac> so i am sure we are willing to retry a few omre times
<asac> lool: right. i asked psivaa to escalate in case the security thing is still failing
<asac> in te image coming out now
<asac> if its still failing we still have a couple hours
<lool> asac: BTW, I think touch tests get scheduled before touch_ro tests
<lool> anyway this is temporary
<psivaa> asac: lool: security tests still failing in this morning's run: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3982/security/
<lool> psivaa: Yup; should be fixed with android=20130903-0ubuntu2
<lool> psivaa: or Android 20130904.3 rather
<lool> err no, sorry, with 05
<lool> psivaa: basically, should be fixed when system-image finished to import the image  :-)
<psivaa> lool: ack :)
<lool> asac: could you bump this pxz ticket again?
<asac> lool: they should be in parallel ... we use separate devices at last
<asac> lool: whats the id?
<lool> asac: I think this is the origina of the delay
<lool> asac: #63025
<asac> lool: you say that ticket is the cause of the security failure?
<lool> asac: no, it's the cause of the delay to test images
<lool> asac: because it takes 30 minutes instead of 5 to generate the xz tarballs
<asac> lool: oh you say the images come a bit later
<asac> kk
<asac> thats okaish given how fast our images are built, but yeah
<asac> we should
<asac> if we default now
<lool> 25mn image build time win for a one off 5mn backporting work is a nobrainer for me  :-)
<lool> asac: exactly
<ogra_> lool, hmm, doesnt the compressing run on a fast x86 machine ?
 * ogra_ is surprised it takes so long 
<cjwatson> it does but pxz still helps.  nusakan has plenty of cores
<asac> lool: ok asking in IS
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, i think that part runs on the syste-image server
<ogra_> *system
<cjwatson> $ grep ^processor /proc/cpuinfo | tail -n1
<cjwatson> processor       : 11
<asac> telling them it blocks a diligent transition to our final image format, so hope that is good enough for getting someone doing it nowish
 * asac hopes that story is roughly rightly phrased :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: according to the ticket just referenced which stgraber filed, he was asking for pxz to be installed on nusakan
<ogra_> oh, great then
<Mirv> ogra_: asac: sil2100: friends-app now in archive/proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/friends-app/0.92.0+13.10.20130905-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> did it publish already ?
<asac> Mirv: great. anything else that is pumping still? otherwise i guess we can go to manual publishing
<ogra_> ah, no
<ogra_> and it seems the ppc build is in dep-wait
<aquarius> ev, ping
<Mirv> asac: galler-app, not sure if its update is wanted. and mediaplayer-app + upstart-app-launch would be upcoming
<cjwatson> ogra_: which matters not at all since the previous version in saucy wasn't built on powerpc either
<ogra_> cjwatson, right
<ev> aquarius: pong
<Mirv> sil2100: can you schedule yourself to run the manual-mode semiautoscript in 30mins?
<asac> Mirv: what commit message do you see for gallery?
 * asac checks if the tests are failing there
<asac> Mirv: gallery-app is green, so i guess we dont want it
<asac> Mirv: same argument would work for mediaplayer
<asac> Mirv: not sure what usptart-app-launch is about
<asac> Mirv: maybe that fixes dholbach's problem?
<asac> dholbach: can you start apps now?
<aquarius> ev, just reading your thread about runaway processes on the touch mailing list (I'm not subscribed to the list, so there's no good way of replying), and I had a thought: it seems to be primarily about *accidental* runaways (I put an infinite loop in my code by mistake), and all the discussion is "how do we know if this process is actually accidental, or if it's deliberately using 100% CPU because it's properly
<aquarius> busy doing a lot? The thought is: provide an API call yesIAmReallyBusy which you can call every few seconds while you're busy and then the runaway-killer will know you're not a runaway and will ignore you. This is how screensaver stuff works -- your movie-playing app calls "ignoreTheScreenSaverForAMinute" every minute, and then you don't have to worry about holding locks or anything, and if your app crashes the
<aquarius> screensaver doesn't stay disabled.
<Mirv> asac: content-hub, using url instead of filename
<Mirv> asac: and then we don't have unity8 building at the moment, now that it still didn't build I reported it onwards
<asac> Mirv: what does it mean that its not building?
<asac> doesnt have changes?
<Mirv> asac: FTBFS
<ev> aquarius: did you see cking's reply? It seems to be going down this route of "can we tell between accidental runaway and purposeful"
<Mirv> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1221102
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221102 in Unity 8 "FTBFS Sep 5th" [Critical,New]
<asac> ok good
<asac> well thats ok
<Mirv> asac: fix should land soon according to #ubuntu-unity
<asac> we dont want a new unity anyway before we do the landing later today
<asac> after we turn off automatic publishing
<asac> they can start getting everything in place as they want
<asac> Mirv: maybe tell unity folks in channel that they might want to hold back landing stuff in trunk
<asac> that isnt related to getting unity8/mir landing ...
<ev> aquarius: getting stuck on poll() being an example near and dear to my heart
<asac> at least until we have talked to kgunn
<aquarius> ev, I did. The discussion is about being clever around trying to identify from outside the runaway process whether it is runaway or not, which is a useful thing to have if you can do it certainly. What I'm suggesting is making it explicit -- a system service should throw a yesIReallyAmBusy() into its high-CPU processing loop, and then we don't *have* to dwim it; we'll know.
<ev> ah right
<Mirv> asac: well to land unity8/mir I guess we need unity8 building anyhow?
<aquarius> ev, definitely if it can be reliably dwimmed then we don't need explicitness
<ev> any idea if Android already does something like this?
<ogra_> Mirv, details :P
<asac> Mirv: ack
<asac> Mirv: that they can surealy work on :)
<asac> lol
<aquarius> ev, I don't know, for background services. I've seen background services throw an error report on Android, but I don't know if that's because they ran away or because they crashed :)
<Mirv> asac: anyhow, since the manual mode is not yet switched on the gallery-app already landed and unless I abort them so will mediaplayer-app + upstart-app-launch
<asac> unless its a part of unity that will be disabled soon of course
<ev> aquarius: I realise you're not subscribed, but if you post anyway I'll con someone into letting it through
<Mirv> (but no others since other stacks aren't running / have run before)
<asac> Mirv: ok... in case we see mediaplayer failures, we should just backout
<ev> or if you'd prefer I can copy and paste all this into the thread :)
<asac> without waiting for them to fix
<aquarius> ev, I would if I knew a way of generating an email from scratch which looks like a reply to an existing email :)
<asac> Mirv: same for the upstrart launch landing ... if something very odd happens we should be preppred to remove it
<ev> ah, I'll handle this
<cjwatson> aquarius: find Message-ID:, copy into In-Reply-To:
<aquarius> cjwatson, ha! Doable with a *proper* email client. AFAICT gmail.com can't do that sort of thing.
<cjwatson> Sadly lists.launchpad.net doesn't show Message-IDs
<cjwatson> aquarius: doctor, doctor, it hurts when I do this
<aquarius> cjwatson, shut up. :)
<aquarius> I suspected that response was coming :)
<cjwatson> My predictability knows no bounds
<ev> aquarius: what's your email address?
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: any idea how it could land being not buildable?
<cjwatson> (Also, bored waiting for a test livefs build ...)
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: i assume its an armhf only failure?
<asac> (and we dont buildtest during MPs)?
<aquarius> ev, I brought it up in case clever people like you and cking might say "we can't do that because $REASONS"; if you think it's worth bringing it up for discussion then I think that's a good idea. Two reasons I can see against it: the first is that if I drop yesIReallyAmBusy() into my main processing loop and that loop has a bug which makes it run infinitely by accident then I'm now immume from being killed, which
<aquarius> is bad. Secondly, it suggests that if this comes to the desktop that things like Firefox would need to drop a yesIReallyAmBusy() all over the place, which they ought to do (because they want to be a good citizen on Ubuntu) but probably won't (because being a good citizen on Ubuntu isn't a big enough deal to them).
<aquarius> ev, LP address is sil-launchpad@kryogenix.og
<Mirv> asac: no it's on all archs and no idea how it landed from upstream merger, the unity team seems know what's causing it so they probably have an idea where it came from (like some dependency got updated somewhere in between)
<asac> ok
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: i guess we dont have the ability to put auto-landing of MP into manual mode as well?
<Mirv> aquarius: I hope your HTML5 HOTP is eternal :)
<asac> (just asking for future, not for this time)
<mardy> seb128: if this person also volunteers to maintain the build system, no
<Mirv> asac: no as we in me/sil2100, but maybe fginther would know
<dholbach> asac, what changed in the meantime?
<mardy> seb128: I personally find cmake horrible, but as long as I don't have to touch it, it's fine
<seb128> mardy, ok, seems they do
<aquarius> Mirv, well, it should be -- I'm not planning on killing the URL at kryogenix.org. However, it is a pure client-side app -- there's no server component -- so if you're worried about me deciding to screw up Canonical non-Android non-iPhone users just because it might be funny then you are welcome to copy the code and host it somewhere else ;)
<seb128> mardy, apparently qmake cross-compilation support is not really there, where it's better for cmake
<asac> dholbach: we are seeing a landing of a package called upstart-app-launch :)
<dholbach> aha
<asac> dholbach: feels like a parcel that might carry your fix
<ev> aquarius: there, quick and dirty
<asac> haven't looked what is in there
<seb128> mardy, but yeah, same for me, the less I need the care about the build system the better ;-)
<aquarius> ev, aha, sneaky! that's quite a clever way around :)
<dholbach> asac, ok, having a look at it
<ogra_>   [ Guenter Schwann ]
<ogra_>   * Make libupstart-app-launch usable by C++ programs.
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<ogra_> dholbach,
<ogra_> thats the only change
<ogra_> i doubt it fioxes webapps
<ogra_> *fixes
<dholbach> hum, the click apps we use don't have c++ bits
<ogra_> right
<dholbach> ogra_, and there's just one web app - the rest of the click packages are not
<Mirv> aquarius: good idea, to make a copy of it just in case
<ogra_> dholbach, oh, so none of the click apps start ?
<Mirv> aquarius: not that I'd be worried about that happening :)
<aquarius> Mirv, agreed
<ogra_> i thought only G+
<seb128> ogra_, dholbach: that change is just adding an 'extern "C"' to make the compiler happy
<dholbach> ogra_, correct
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, i doubt it has anything to do with dholbach's issue
<seb128> not likely no
<aquarius> Mirv, someone ought to turn it into an app showdown app; are people who need 2fa and using Ubuntu Phone using my thing, or something else, to log in? :)
 * ogra_ sees click-apparmor and python3-apparmor in the changes 
<ogra_> i think thats more likely to help
 * ogra_ looks at the changelogs
<asac> ogra_: do you also see dholbach's problem?
<dholbach> ogra_, before and after a dist-upgrade I had the same problem
<asac> dholbach: which apps are click? calendar starts here for instance
<popey> Mirv: aquarius it's already an app
<ogra_> asac, still syncing the image
<asac> dholbach: you dist-upgraded? maybe install a fresh image :)
<ogra_> asac, alo i dont run the system image atm
<dholbach> even before that
<dholbach> ureadit, ushopper, hello world, google+, akari
<asac> ogra_: he dist-upgraded, so i feel its not the system-image
<ogra_> ah right
<popey> Mirv: aquarius https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/collection/+packages?field.name_filter=canonical&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<aquarius> popey, what, my thing? It's certainly designed to be runnable offline and bookmarkable so that it seems like an app, and that'll work fine on, say, an iPhone, but I don't know if the Ubuntu browser supports offline HTML or bookmarking a thing to the app screen as an app.
<dholbach> asac, even before the dist-upgrade it didn't work
<popey> yes
<popey> mhall119: app-ified it
<asac> dholbach: so i am installing those apps
<aquarius> oh really? cool!
<asac> but they dont get installed (e.g. i onbly can install)
<aquarius> so I already have two Ubuntu Touch apps ;)
<dholbach> I'm happy to re-flash with 0905 and try again
<dholbach> asac, any error message?
<asac> dholbach: no... i just dont see it in "installed" apps
<asac> and if i click on the suggestions link again
<asac> it only offers to install
<aquarius> cjwatson, hm, I wonder if Mailman should have a "send this email, shown in the on-the-web archives, to my email address as if I'd received it originally so that I can reply, and incidentally subscribe me to the list while you're doing that" button, although how you stop it being the world's best spam vector is a problem :)
<Mirv> popey: \o/
<popey> \o/ indeed
<cjwatson> aquarius: I like "bts --show mbox BUGNUMBER", which is a tool for the Debian BTS that opens an entire bug thread in your mailer
<cjwatson> aquarius: that style of thing works well for me
<aquarius> Mirv, there you go then, someone's already taken a copy of it :)
<Mirv> it's good that we support non-android non-iphone phones ;)
<cjwatson> aquarius: I think it does require some MUA integration to do well though
<asac> dholbach: give a reflash a try i guess and explain to me where to find my installed click apps :)
<asac> thanks
<aquarius> cjwatson, actually, if mailto: URLs could contain a reply-to header as well as body and subject, that'd cover it. But they cannot :)
<dholbach> asac, yeah, right now I don't see them either (on a N7)
<asac> dholbach: ok, then i dont know how you know you cant start them :)
<dholbach> well, before the last reboot I could see them
<asac> yeah. feels that it might be related
<asac> lool: stgraber: you think you and stgraber could see if you can see anything that might cause this network issue?
<cjwatson> dholbach: anything in "click list"?
<cjwatson> (as the phablet user)
<asac> lool: stgraber maybe trying to reconnect wifi a few times and seeing if apparmor is a bit unhappy?
<asac> cjwatson: i have the apps i installed in click list, yes.
<asac> com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit	0.9.3
<asac> com.ubuntu.dropping-letters	0.1.2.2
<asac> com.ubuntu.stock-ticker-mobile	0.3.7ubuntu1
<asac> com.ubuntu.sudoku	0.4.3
<asac> let me reboot
<asac> if its just a unity restart to show them
<cjwatson> I was told yesterday that unity doesn't pick up changes to ~/.local/share/applications/ on the fly, so that's possible
<asac> right
<cjwatson> although I don't know whether that was a categorical statement or whether it's only sometimes broken or what
<asac> hmm. they are still not in the expanded "installed" list
<asac> odd
<cjwatson> asac: even so I'm not sure that that would be connected to the click scope not being able to launch them
<ogra_> hmm, i'm running 04.1 here and just noticed that my click scope is completely gone
<asac> cjwatson: there is a separate click scope?
<asac> i only have home and application
<cjwatson> it's one of the data sources for the application page/lens/whateveritscalled
<asac> ok ogra_ that might explain what i am seeing :)
<ogra_> in applications you should see installable packages
<asac> right. i sree suggestions there, i used that to install
<asac> but now i cant find those apps
<ogra_> not if you expand "installed" ?
<cjwatson> I'll reflash in a bit, I'm just trying to get this livecd-rootfs change tested first
<cjwatson> though I don't know the click scope all that well
<asac> ogra_: no its not in there
<asac> ogra_: so i believe there is a click scope?
<cjwatson> ogra_: yeah, having to expand that really is a dreadful UI gotcha
<asac> that i dont have?
 * ogra_ sees all apps he installed in the installed scope
<cjwatson> especially because the app you just installed continues to show in suggestions ...
<ogra_> but i dont have the "suggestions" that allow me to install
<ogra_> which i belive is the click scope
<asac> so to be clear, the click scope is part or all of what i see on the "Applications" homescreen?
<ogra_> my applications page only has "installed" and "dash plugins" atm
<asac> ralsina: hey ... see above
<asac> ralsina: me and dholbach cant find the installed clicks
<asac> ogra_: i have installed, more suggestions, dashb plugins :)
<asac> ogra_: maybe settings in $HOME are screwy?
<cjwatson> I guess I have to flash cdimage-touch to reproduce this?
<ogra_> asac, right, i'm missing the suggestions part since this morning
<asac> thats what i used, yes
<asac> cjwatson: with --pending
<asac> hmm
<ogra_> i'm still on 04.1 though
<cjwatson> will take longer then, that's a bigger image and slow internet.  hopefully somebody else will get there first
<ogra_> (rsync is still 15min )
<asac> cjwatson: if i just wipe my home, will whatewver click puts in .local/ be recreated?
<asac> i think i might get tricked by bogus settings
<ogra_> if it doesnt, file a bug :)
<cjwatson> asac: should do, yes
<cjwatson> as of yesterday evening we run "click hook install-user" on session init
<ogra_> and that works really well :)
<ogra_> my last upgrade kept all my click packages installed
<cjwatson> though unity doesn't wait for that before starting, so there is a bit of a race until such time as it starts monitoring ~/.local/share/applications/ properly
<asac> wonder what .presage is
<cjwatson> ogra_: it was really for proper handling of preinstalled apps though, which you won't be seeing yet
<cjwatson> until I get this livecd-rootfs change landed
<asac> cjwatson: kk. so maybe two reboots with some time in between
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> I wouldn't worry about some time, click hook install-user shouldn't take more than a second or so
<cjwatson> (which is mostly slow python startup, will go away when I rewrite in C, but not for 13.10 ...)
<asac> yeah i see the .deskltop files are now there... rebooting
<asac> not sure... still nothing
<asac> moved .config .local and .presage away
<asac> didnt help
<asac> not sure if it redumbed a bogus config state right away
<cjwatson> I don't know the scope/upstart side of things well enough to be able to debug this remotely I'm afraid
<asac> yeah no problem
<cjwatson> might be able to grovel about locally and find it
<asac> lets wait
 * ogra_ reboots his phone to see if the scope comes back
<ogra_> aha, reboot got it back
<ogra_> and there is G+ now !
<rah> I'm trying to port ubuntu touch to a system that doesn't have a cyanogenmod port
<asac> psivaa: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3991/ first time?
<asac> we see gallery-app failure like this?
<rah> I'm trying to follow the web page here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<rah> unfortunately, some of what it says isn't true
<dholbach> asac, ogra: I reflashed --wipe with 0905 and get no click app suggestions, but when I searched for "ureadit" I could start the attempt at installing it, but get "Error using keyfile com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit_ureadit_0.9.3.desktop: No such file or directory"
<dholbach> ... when trying to launch it
<ogra_> dholbach, just installed G+, after a reboot i see the icon in "Installed" and tapping it starts the app fine
<rah> specifically, it says "The path to fstab is:
<rah> device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/fstab.[codename]"
<asac> oha... so thats a regression in 5 over 4.3 thne
<asac> let me see
<asac> i had 4.3
<dholbach> asac, no I had the same issue on 4.3
<rah> however, the android tree that I have for the device has no such "fstab.[codename]" file
<cjwatson> dholbach: ls -l ~/.local/share/applications/  and see whether that's a dead link
<asac> dholbach: thats odd then.
<cjwatson> (com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit_ureadit_0.9.3.desktop I mean)
<psivaa> asac: yes, first time. restarting to confirm it's recurrent
<asac> psivaa: thx
<rah> what is the best approach for porting to a device that has no cyanogenmod port?
<dholbach> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l ~/.local/share/applications/
<dholbach> ls: cannot access /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/: No such file or directory
<ogra_> rah, does it have any fstab file ?
<dholbach> cjwatson, ^
<asac> oSoMoN: gallery-app might be effected by libcontenthub?
<popey> dholbach: i got that yesterday when installing a click package
<cjwatson> dholbach: could perhaps be bug 1214855
<ubot5> bug 1214855 in Upstart Application Launcher "Package creating files in ~/.local/share/applications which may not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214855
<popey> but it actually did put a file there, despite the warning
<cjwatson> or indeed bug 1215478
<ubot5> bug 1215478 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "upstart-app-launch-desktop hook fails when ~/.local/share/applications doesn't exist" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215478
<oSoMoN> asac: indeed
<cjwatson> popey: yesterday things were different
<dholbach> cjwatson, thanks a lot for the link
<cjwatson> popey: click desktophook was duplicating the work of upstart-app-launch-desktop - I made it stop doing so
<popey> ah
<asac> oSoMoN: can you try to reproduce and see if backing out libcontenthub (which gots updated) fixes the test?
<cjwatson> which means that we're probably now seeing the bugs of upstart-app-launch-desktop more obviously
<rah> ogra_: there are two files, "vold.fstab" and "recovery.fstab"
<rah> ogra_: neither look like fstab files
<rah> ## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...>
<dholbach> popey, do you still see the same issue?
<rah> ...
<rah> dev_mount       sdcard  /mnt/sdcard     auto    /devices/virtual/block/nandk
<asac> oSoMoN: here are the changes from 4.3 to 5
<ogra_> yeah, we dont use vold
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130905.changes
<popey> dholbach: not tried since, been on other things
<rah> I don't know what vold is
<popey> need to relfash my device
<dholbach> ok
<ogra_> volume daemon ... an adroid service that manages disk volumes
<cjwatson> dholbach: so should be better if you mkdir -p ~/.local/share/applications first
<popey> which I'm doing now and will test dholbach
<ogra_> +n
<rah> I see
<dholbach> cjwatson, popey: thanks
<cjwatson> dholbach: (I just marked that above bug as a duplicate and have set the appstore tag on the dup target instead)
<rah> so what is the best approach for porting to a device that has no cyanogenmod port?
<asac> oSoMoN: i think i remember that there was also a gallery-app update in flight... maybe that addresses this issue (if it is an issue)
<dholbach> cjwatson, fantastic - thanks!
<rah> the porting guide, as it stands, assumes an existing cyangenmod port
<asac> gusch: do you know if the gallery-app is suppoed to fix the test failure?
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk
<asac>  -> Return urls not filenames to content hub.
<asac> guess that might have the fix
<asac> oSoMoN: ^^
<gusch> asac: which failure?
<ogra_> ah, and a fix for bug 1215478 just landed this minute
<ubot5> bug 1215478 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "upstart-app-launch-desktop hook fails when ~/.local/share/applications doesn't exist" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215478
<rah> where should I ask questions about porting ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> rah, here is fine, but i dont think many of us have experience with porting non CWM based devices
<oSoMoN> asac: I’ll let gusch deal with the tests failures for gallery-app, it’s his field
<dholbach> asac, ogra_, so it is indeed bug 1215478 (creating ~/.local/share/applications makes it work)
<ubot5> bug 1215478 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "upstart-app-launch-desktop hook fails when ~/.local/share/applications doesn't exist" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215478
<ogra_> dholbach, right, upstart-app-launch 0.1+13.10.20130905-0ubuntu1 seems to fix that
<asac> gusch: check dashboard
<asac> gusch: we got a failyure from 4.3 image to 5
<asac> we retry the job, but if its libcontenthub related
<asac> we would like to know
<asac> 12:04 < asac> gusch: check dashboard
<asac> 12:04 < asac> gusch: we got a failyure from 4.3 image to 5
<asac> 12:04 -!- gusch [~gusch@chello084115137085.5.graz.surfer.at] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<cjwatson> ogra_: upstart-app-launch> oh good
<asac> 12:04 < asac> we retry the job, but if its libcontenthub related
<asac> 12:04 -!- gusch [~gusch@chello084115137085.5.graz.surfer.at] has joined #ubuntu-touch
<asac> 12:04 < asac> we would like to know
<rah> ogra_: so you're saying there's not really any help for people wanting to port ubuntu touch to devices which have no cyanogenmod port?
<ogra_> rah, well, we can surely answer questions to a certain extend ...
<rah> ok
<rah> what is fstab.[codename]?
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: so seems we want upstart-app-launch fix in
<rah> is it required?
<ogra_> well, whats the name of your device ?
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: on gallery-app we wait for gusch feedback
<ogra_> usually android uses that to mount the disk partitions
<asac> and a retry
<iKillCypher> Hello :)
<rah> I'd rather not reveal the name of the device
<rah> I don't understand why it would be necessary either
<ogra_> heh, ok
<gusch> asac: you mean http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3991/gallery-app-autopilot/346984/ ?
<cjwatson> asac: upstart-app-launch was already uploaded to the archive, so is presumably already past what Mirv/sil2100 need to look at
<asac> cjwatson: k
<asac> gusch: right
<asac> gusch: a) is that caused by libcontenthub update
<asac> or b) an issue that might go away on retrying
<asac> or c) is it fixed in latest gallery-app commit
<ogra_> rah, well, the fstab file you would use in CWM for i.e. a grouper (nexus7) device would be called fstab.grouper and would tell android specifically how the partition layout on the device is and where which partition needs to be mounted
<asac> :)
<ogra_> rah, i would assume your adnroid device must have such a file too somewhere
<gusch> asac: highly doubt a) doubt c) - so can you try b) ?
<gusch> asac: I have never seen that error before
<asac> gusch: thats under way. however, we dont have much time, can you try reproduce please?
<asac> i would rather like to know if libcontenthub caused regression sooner
<asac> so we can throw that out
<asac> gusch: if you are 100% sure from looking at libcontenthub changes that its not causing this, then we can wait :)
<asac> gusch: here is the libcontenthub update: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub
<gusch> asac: I am 99.9% sure
<asac> and here are things that talk about libcontenthub in trunk of gallery-app
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk
<asac> gusch: they talk about related things
<rah> ogra_: there is a file names init.sun6i.rc, which contains these lines at the top:
<rah> http://codepad.org/bjAJsHun
<rah> in particular:
<rah> mount ext4 /dev/block/nandd /system ro wait noatime nodev barrier=0
<rah> s/names/named/
<ogra_> raaww, thats awful, but i guess then you dont need an fstab ... but need to fix the mount options in there
<wellsb> Is the friends module not installed by default on today's image?  "module "Friends" is not installed"
<popey> dholbach: just installed com.ubuntu.developer.carloalberto.randomimages-0.4.2.click on device and got no errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065947/
<cjwatson> popey: (use pkcon rather than click install)
<ogra_> wellsb, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130905/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest says it is
<dholbach> popey, what are the pkcon runes?
<dholbach> err sorry
<cjwatson> pkcon install-local foo.click
<popey> i need the runes too!
<dholbach> cool!
<popey> ta
<dholbach> thanks
 * popey changes his manky script
<rah> ogra_: what is wrong with the mount options?
<cjwatson> click install is the low-level tool but requires care and feeding
<cjwatson> I should get to writing a man page ...
<ogra_> rah, read the proting guide, i think it explains it
<popey> screw that, I aint feeding no tool!
<popey> cjwatson: can i run pkcon as root or does it need to run as phablet?
 * popey is doing this via adb shell
<tiagoscd> exit
<rah> ogra_: the porting guide says "nosuid" should be removed from the /data partition
<rah> ogra_: it doesn't say anything about the /system partition
<cjwatson> popey: you must not run it as root
<ogra_> rah, right, since it needs to be able to execute suid apps there
<popey> ok
<ogra_> rah, no, so just fix the /data mounting then
<cjwatson> (because if you do that it won't run hooks as the right user)
<cjwatson> popey: the reason I say this BTW is that most people forget to do the user registration bit properly when they're using click install; also I get a fair number of support requests from people who don't know about --force-missing-framework
<cjwatson> I'll add a note to "click help install"
<popey> gotcha
<asac> gusch: seems the dragon flew away :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<wellsb> ogra_: I was importing Friends 0.1.  I didn't realize 0.2 was out?  I don't have that on quantal.  I only have qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin 0.1, not qtdeclarative5-friends 0.2
<asac> psivaa: notes-app ... another retryu... remember to note these down in the spreadsheet :)
<gusch> asac: hmmm - but would be good to know what caused the failure
<ogra_> wellsb, ah, well, quantal touch images are long gone by ... we are on saucy :)
<psivaa> asac: right, doing it :)
<wellsb> lol indeed
<asac> gusch: we are logging all, but would need your help to investigate
<asac> like finding ideas/clues etc. what to look for
<asac> gusch: we have eliminted noise pretty well on the device
<asac> so we currently dont have other stories left that explain the flaki tests
<asac> beyond that the tests are really flaki and you have timing issues
<asac> so if you see something that is clearly caused by a different thing, lets look together
<gusch> asac: this is stange: Unanble to save the thumbnail "/tmp/gallery-ap_sd/.thumbnails/square/6d919bd1ac2782c522811b5b5832480f.jpg.tmp"
<ralsina> asac: the installed clicks are not appearing because a hook is not adding the X-Ubuntu-Application-ID= to the .desktop file, IIRC
<asac> gusch: here http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3991/gallery-app-autopilot/346984/ i see that the file doesnt exist
<asac> ah
<asac> gusch: ah found the error you mentioned
<asac> gusch: any idea "who" is saying that?
<asac> gusch: i guess the typo: Unanble should be easy to grep :)
<gusch> asac: gallery is doing trying to save the thumbnail
<cjwatson> ralsina: we worked it out, it was bug 1215478
<ubot5> bug 1215478 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "upstart-app-launch-desktop hook fails when ~/.local/share/applications doesn't exist" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215478
<ralsina> cjwatson: awesome
<cjwatson> ralsina: (i.e. yes there was no X-Ubuntu-Application-ID because there was no desktop file at all)
<ralsina> haha
<asac> gusch: ok and it tells us that it failed, but not why or what failed :/
<gusch> asac: saving the image failed - maybe a permission problem?
<asac> gusch: would be good to see the system error that got spat out
<asac> maybe permission, maybe missing directory
<gusch> asac: maybe disk full
<asac> gusch: ok = image.save(temporaryName, PREVIEW_FILE_FORMAT, PREVIEW_QUALITY);
<asac> doesnt this set an errno or something if failed?
<asac> gusch: PhotoMetadata::save
<asac> is that the functionm?
<asac> we could dump info from the AnyError catched tthere?
<asac> instead of just returning false
<asac> gusch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066005/
<asac> there basically
<gusch> asac: that is the wrong function - let me see
<wellsb> The audio part of bug 1220552 seems to be fixed.  Now it's just the accounts issue that is being worked in libaccounts-glib.  Great work guys
<ubot5> bug 1220552 in libaccounts-glib (Ubuntu Saucy) "App Armor denies access, despite appropriate security policy groups in manifest" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220552
<gusch> asac: the problem is in PreviewManager::saveThumbnail()
<asac> gusch: that calls image.save
<asac> so thought it might be this ::save
<asac> that doesnt return info about what happened on the real system
<asac> gusch: anyway. better logging is the best we can do for now
<asac> so would be nice next time to get the underlying error info
<wellsb> mardy: Is the displayName of the accounts model not being populated on touch devices for a particular reason?
<mardy> wellsb: it should get populated; for which accounts is it failing?
<wellsb> twitter
<asac> oSoMoN: webbrowser is unhappy again :) http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3992/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<asac> running out of ideas there
<ogra_> it was fine before
<asac> ogra_: i remember so much, yes :)
<oSoMoN> asac: same type of errors as before, so I’d say same cause, probably the edge swipe intro coming into play
<asac> oSoMoN: no. we dont do that anymore :)
<asac> thats fixed
<asac> no more swipe demo running for your tests
<oSoMoN> asac: how can I be sure that it didn’t creep back in?
<oSoMoN> asac: nothing changed in the browser (and in the sdk afaik), so that’s my preferred hypothesis unless demonstrated otherwise
<asac> oSoMoN: well, maybe the swipe demo was not the whole story
<oSoMoN> asac: could be, I’ll give it a test run on my device, but I’m pretty confident of the result already…
<mardy> wellsb: it should work; can i tell you a few commands to debug the issue?
<wellsb> mardy: Yes, that's fine
<asac> oSoMoN: i will ask mterry to add logging so we are sure it isnt running anymore when we start unity8
<oSoMoN> asac: would be good, thanks
<asac> oSoMoN: lets retry before you put energy into it
<asac> i wanted for more ideas
<mardy> wellsb: "account-console list", and find out the numeric ID of the twitter account
<asac> i am 95% sure swipe isnt running anymore
<wellsb> okay, got it
<asac> even higher that we do what mterry told us to do
<mardy> wellsb: then "account-console login <id> --service twitter-microblog"
<asac> and yesterday it succeeeded with that
<asac> psivaa: so give webbrowser back
<mardy> wellsb: where <id> is the numeric ID you just found
<asac> annotate it with "swipe demo still running?"
<wellsb> mardy: Done
<mardy> wellsb: does the response include a SceenName field?
<wellsb> It does
<wellsb> and it's populated
<mardy> wellsb: weeeird
<wellsb> Does the displayName only populate if you have multiple accounts from the same provider?  Let me test this
<asac> plars: doanac: i have hard time finnding the dbus-send command we added in any log
<mardy> wellsb: no, it should be populated in any case; but feel free to try again
<asac> plars: doanac: can we somehow ensure that those setup commands appear properly in the main console log for the job?
<asac> plars: doanac: like http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3992/webbrowser-app-autopilot/ -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-webbrowser-app-autopilot/116/console
<psivaa> asac: that webbrowser failure in mako is kind of random for me and i've restarted it again. this failed run was a result of me running webbrowser again to get rid of 1 random failure
<asac> psivaa: yeah
<mardy> wellsb: ah, please try starting the system settings from the console; we actually output some debug messages on the terminal
<asac> psivaa: problem is that we had a story yesterday why that behaviour coul dhappen
<asac> now we dont have it anymore :)
<psivaa> asac: yea, this one is on mako and the story was on maguro :)
<asac> (besides saying that our fix for that story didnt work)
<asac> psivaa: the intro running was a story everywhere... guess on maguro it had the worst effects
<asac> because we didnt get any results
<asac> but we also saw more failures due to timing issues
<asac> if it succeeded (given a longer timeout)
<asac> if we never saw problems on mako thats interesting
<psivaa> asac: true
<mpt> seb128, do you happen to have a screenshot of the ItemSelector you just used for Battery settings?
<asac> psivaa: do you know where this utah_setup.sh is run?
<asac> or rather where the code for that is?
<asac> afaik that should have the new dbus-send
<psivaa> asac: let me check
<popey> cjwatson: dholbach what I am doing wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066072/
<popey> looks like it's not installing, but I see no errors indicating that
<cjwatson> popey: bug 1218483 makes this a pain to diagnose at the moment I'm afraid
<ubot5> bug 1218483 in click (Ubuntu) "Installation errors are not reported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218483
<psivaa> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doanac/ubuntu-test-cases/converage-new-features/view/head:/scripts/provision.sh
<cjwatson> popey: but, er, you do know that the PK API implementation for click isn't complete?  I wouldn't expect search to work yet
<cjwatson> popey: try click list instead
<psivaa> asac: ^ appears the one but has not been merged yet i suppose
<popey> cjwatson: ah, I didn't know that, no ☻
<popey> dholbach: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | grep random
<popey> com.ubuntu.developer.username.randomimages	0.4
<popey> that username doesn't look right
<cjwatson> popey: click info com.ubuntu.developer.carloalberto.randomimages-0.4.2.click
<cjwatson> bet you it doesn't match the file name
<popey>     "name": "com.ubuntu.developer.username.randomimages",
<cjwatson> right, the app store ought to forbid that
<popey> bingo
 * popey pokes beuno 
<asac> psivaa: it wasn't?
<asac> psivaa: i was told it landed yetrerday
<asac> doanac: whats going on here?
<psivaa> asac: doanac: my mistake
<psivaa> it's merged http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/smoke-touch-apps/view/head:/jenkins/provision.sh
<asac> ok :)
<asac> psivaa: so this has set -x
<asac> so it should be visible in some log
<asac> where is the log that i can look at and see the dbus-send?
<popey> dholbach: see above, "no" randomimages is not ready
<asac> psivaa: this is odd
<asac> i expected the dbus-send to land in the same script where we restart unity
<asac> doanac: ^^ why do you confuse me :(
<psivaa> asac: since this is in provisioning you'll see that: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-install-and-boot/108/consoleFull
<asac> psivaa: where do i see that unity was restarted after?
<asac> /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011
<asac> odd user
<ogra_> phablet
<asac> ogra_: thats our fixed number?
<asac> who invented that?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> dunno, was existing when i started using the code
<asac> is there something special about that numbert? like funy?
<asac> kk
<ogra_> i think it just needs to be high enough
<ogra_> 5000 would work as well
<asac> oSoMoN: so we see in log that we run the dbus that prevents the swipe demo from starting
<ogra_> or some such
<asac> oSoMoN: adb -s 01aa3d7a5dcba4a2 shell dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:false
<asac> thats mterry's special line
<oSoMoN> asac: ok, so there must be something else interfering with the tests (I just ran them again on my device btw, they all pass)
<asac> oSoMoN: can you run them while you have a whilte true running
<asac> to simulate busy state?
<asac> oSoMoN: anyway. lets wait for mterry to come up and retry
<asac> psivaa: is the retry looking better? :)
<psivaa> asac: yes, they all passed
<psivaa> still on the way to the dashboard
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: so everything landed?
<asac> can we kick off a new image?
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ ?
<sil2100> Mirv: apps and friends landed, right?
<asac> important if they are passed proposed :/
<asac> a bit annoyubing to check i guess
<psivaa> restarting messaging, dialer, notes and friends on mako touch ro
 * ogra_ has a script for that 
<ogra_> which packages are we looking for ?
<asac> psivaa: networking issues?
<sil2100> asac: friends-app left proposed and it's in release, so at least that
<psivaa> asac: yea
<seb128> mpt, hey, http://ubuntuone.com/0UVFz665SlUt5kv7xkfUPl
<asac> psivaa: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3995/messaging-app-autopilot/
<asac> that one doesnt look networkish
<asac> not sure
<asac> sil2100: what else is in-flight?
<asac> would like to pick everything up that came through our final automation tick
<ogra_> asac, i bet we want the click packages fix to land too
<asac> ogra_: which?
<asac> thought its already in
<asac> upstart-launch-app?
<ogra_> upstart-app-launch 0.1+13.10.20130905-0ubuntu1
<asac> thats in, no?
<ogra_> i have no idea if that went trhough proposed yet,
<asac> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch
 * ogra_ goes checking
<psivaa> asac: yea on maguro, let me try that again to see
<asac> seems to be right
<cjwatson> ogra_: it's already through, it's fine
<asac> cool
<ogra_> yep, seeing it
<ogra_> anything else we wait for ?
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: ok guess just waiting on your side giving a go that all haave made  it
<asac> ogra_: i wanted to wait till everything that came through the last automated tick came in
<asac> not sure if thats all in (not sure what came in :))
<mpt> thanks seb128
<sil2100> asac: I'm checking things here, but would be best if Mirv could ACK it himself, as he was kicking off things manually
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: right.
<asac> ogra_: i would think we are ready or just a matter of minutes, lets wait for confirm
 * ogra_ will just wait until someone blows the horn
<sil2100> asac: from my side all looks landed
<sil2100> Mirv: can you do a final ACK ^ ?
<asac> guess he is doing lunch
<asac> sil2100: do we see a list of packages that get processed?
<asac> somewhere
<asac> would be easy to just run through them quickly
<ogra_> cjwatson, so when i add support for pulling the android bits from the livefs builder, do you want me to keep the add_android_support function in the code ?
<ogra_> hmm, or probably i should just re-use it
<sil2100> asac: sadly, there's currently no list as such - it's one thing we would like to add to the mechanisms is to have e-mail notification of packages that got released by daily-release each time
<sil2100> asac: so I now browsed each stack checking the publish job if anything got published
<dholbach> popey, I'll see if I can cook up a test for it
<asac> sil2100: i think i would really like to see a "pump" log for each stack in the dashboard
<asac> that gives me for each tick what gets pushed etc.
<asac> :)
<asac> sil2100: ok all good then. lets go ogra_
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> running
<cjwatson> ogra_: as you wish
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, apps and friends landed 1.5h+ ago
<sil2100> \o
<popey> dholbach: thanks
<Mirv> asac: ^
<Mirv> I thought it was now sil2100's reruns' turn (if any)
<asac> its all good
<sil2100> It's in manualpublishing anyway ;)
<asac> its just lack of transparency of whats going on that confuses us when trying to be precise
<asac> psivaa: you think in 45 minutes the testing of 05 will be mostly done (just touch?)
<psivaa> asac: not sure, there are some jobs in the queue
<asac> kk
<asac> from the numbers it looks as if it could work
<asac> (minus retrying more)
<AskUbuntu> How to transfer data to Ubuntu-Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/341695
<asac>  -> for now adb push, later/soon MTP :)
<asac> AskUbuntu: ^^ :)
<mhall119> hello guys, what's up with Qt Webkit?  None of my apps with a browser component (including webbrowser-app) will run currently
<popey> define correctly?
<davmor2> popey: mhall119 didn't say correctly he said currently :)
<davmor2> mhall119: what image are you on?
<popey> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130905)
<popey> works fine here
<davmor2> mine is currently flashing so for me 4.1 worked fine
<mhall119> davmor2: I apt-get dist-upgraded my N4 last night
<popey> mhall119: do you know how big the N4 is in gu?
<davmor2> mhall119: that might be why, me and popey are using images not dist-upgrade
 * popey dist-upgrades
<popey> nothing new worth upgrading for
<xnox> mhall119: are click packages suppose to be working at the moment? in daily-proposed channel on nexus7 system-image based no click packages show up for me.
<popey> expect I have same packages as you mhall119
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: OMG!!!!! 3g and it works out of the box I dreamt this day would come.  WOOHOO!!!!!!!
<popey> davmor2: update the spreadsheet pls!
<xnox> mhall119: the click scope is there & enabled.
<davmor2> popey: I will
<mhall119> xnox: disabled?
<mhall119> click scope should be enabled by default, and it was working
<mhall119> popey: click packages?
<xnox> mhall119: hm. well none show up for me.
 * xnox enables wifi
<mhall119> xnox: do you have an internet connection?
<mhall119> :)
<popey> mhall119: I don't  know wat " popey: click packages?" means. Use more words ☻
<popey> mhall119: sudoku dev on G+ asked what size the N4 display was in gu
<xnox> mhall119: hm where is the source for googleplus app?
<mhall119> 08:01 < popey> expect I have same packages as you mhall119
<mhall119> 08:03 < mhall119> popey: click packages?
<mhall119> though now I understand that you were referring to my WebKit problems
<mhall119> xnox: on my computer ;)
<xnox> mhall119: please push it somewhere =) i want to steal it for my webapp ;-)
<mhall119> xnox: it's literally an icon, a .desktop file,and the click and apparmor manifests
<xnox> mhall119: yeah, and it fails: Error using keyfile com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.googleplus_googleplus_0.3.desktop: No such file or directory
<popey> mhall119: oh, i meant webkit platform ones
<davmor2> xnox: you need a net connection and you may have to reboot to get it to resync once you have a net connection
<mhall119> xnox: sounds like it didn't install correctly, do you have a .desktop file for it in ~/.local/share/applications/?
<cjwatson> xnox: mkdir -p ~/.local/share/applications
<cjwatson> xnox: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch/0.1+13.10.20130905-0ubuntu1 which I'm told fixes this
<xnox> cjwatson: hm. that sounds wonderful, glad we have a terminal-app preinstalled.
<cjwatson> there's always adb
<asac> lool: i think the security fix didnt help
<davmor2> xnox: adb is your friend and way faster than trying to type on the phone
<mhall119> davmor2: unless you have long commands where it doesn't wrap them to a new line :(
<asac> lol
 * mhall119 sometimes hates the adb shell
<popey> there's a fix for that
<mandel> barry, you can find the documentation you requested here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadService/DownloadManager and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadService/GroupDownload there are some missing pages but that should get you started
<mhall119> popey: gimme!
<mandel> barry, hopefully they will be done before you need them :)
<asac> mhall119: its ok if you just close your eyes and focus :)
<davmor2> mhall119: rotate the phone :D /me waltzes off sniggering
<mhall119> davmor2: the phone's terminal-app is fine in either orientation, it's adb that's the problem
<popey> mhall119: fc
<cjwatson> yeah, you have to make sure not to resize the adb window horizontally
<davmor2> mhall119: twas but a leg pull :)
<cjwatson> it's fine if you leave it at 80 columns ...
<popey> fc opens your text editor with the last command you typed. so you can type nice long commands, when you exit the editor, it runs the command
<mhall119> xnox: lp:~mhall119/+junk/googleplus-app
<xnox> mhall119: cheers
<mhall119> popey: that's not a fix, that's a hack-around
<popey> meh
<mhall119> but I'm gonna use it anyway
<popey> alternatively stty rows 60 cols 156
 * mhall119 hugs popey 
<mhall119> cjwatson: are there plans to remove old versions of installed click packages?
<mhall119> "file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app.qml:40 Type Browser unavailable
<mhall119> file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/Browser.qml:20 plugin cannot be loaded for module "QtWebKit": Unknown error
<mhall119> is the error I get now trying to start the webbrowser
<cjwatson> mhall119: yes
<cjwatson> mhall119: as a matter of fact that's what I'm working on at the moment
<mhall119> ok, cool, I'll leave you to it then :)
<mdeslaur> I'm confused what I should be installing on my nexus 4 now...phablet-flash now has "cdimage-touch" and "ubuntu-system", etc.
<mdeslaur> what's the difference?
<popey> first is the usual flipped image
<popey> second is the read only one which will eventually become default
<mhall119> ubuntu-system is the read-only system image, no dpkg and strange partitions
<mdeslaur> ok
<mdeslaur> and what should people be using?
<popey> I'm using cdimage-touch until we're closer to switching, it's easier to use
<mdeslaur> ok, thanks
<popey> ubuntu-system runs out of space for example when you enable read-write and install some packages
<beuno> cjwatson, forbid what, sorry?  that the file name doesn't match the namespace?
<mdeslaur> -ETOOMANYOPTIONS
<mdeslaur> thanks popey
<popey> np
<ogra_> cjwatson, could you review http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066284/ ? all tests passs (though i'm not sure if i adjusted them right)
<cjwatson> beuno: yes - compare "carloalberto" and "username"
<beuno> cjwatson, ack, will look into what happened
<beuno> although, I don't see it in the store
<beuno> oh, it's in the review queue
<beuno> popey, so that's a reason to reject it
<jdstrand> doanac: hey, for your testing just add this to the file: dbus bus="session", # FIXME
<beuno> we dont scan files yet
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: LMAO the 3g just just treated me to the full range of signals, So no signal then 3g, e, then a tortoise :D
<cjwatson> ogra_: that looks good to me if all the tests pass, thanks
<jdstrand> doanac: (don't forget the comma)
<beuno> so the store wouldn't catch this
<cjwatson> beuno: right, I meant the review scripts rather than the store I think
<jdstrand> doanac: when you have something for me to test, I can create the appropriate rules
<cjwatson> ogra_: (oh yes, you said the tests passed.  good)
 * ogra_ merges then and looks for some religious book or so for the praying .... 
 * smartboyhw throws ogra_ a bible
<beuno>     "lint_package_filename_matches_namespace": "Package name 'com.ubuntu.developer.username' does not match namespace 'com.ubuntu.developer.carloalberto'.",
<beuno> cjwatson, ^
<beuno> the review script does catch it
<beuno> popey, ^
<cjwatson> Hah, so the reviewer ignored it
<cjwatson> Bad reviewer
<ogra_> asac, there is a new touch image building now, feel free to ignore it, i need to test the cdimage changes (to use the android package)
<beuno> humans cannot be trusted
<cjwatson> ogra_: You could have used DEBUG=1
<asac> ogra_: which one is the one i wanted to try?
<cjwatson> avoids using a new build ID, publishing, etc.
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, damned, yeah ... well, its running now
<cjwatson> (and dumps everything to your terminal)
<ogra_> yep, i could also have omitted --live
<asac> ogra_: hmm. can we maybe not land those android packaging changes while we try to get to green?
<ogra_> since i only want to test the cdimage side
<asac> can you go back right after?
<ogra_> well, but now its running, so i'lll let it
<asac> ogra_:  i am not sure i want it to even go out
<asac> it will start consuming our utah lab
<asac> so we have to kill everything manually there so we can test what we want
<ogra_> asac, why ? if it builds all is fine, there isnt any difference in the resulting images
<mhall119> popey: what version of libqt5webkit5-qmlwebkitplugin do you have on your phone
<cjwatson> you could ctrl-c although it may leave some cruft around and it won't kill the livefs build
<asac> ogra_: because it could not be the same
<ogra_> right, and thats the time consuming part
<asac> ogra_: we are coordinating landings riught now
<ogra_> asac, it is the same, no worries
<asac> so we should do the same here
<asac> ogra_: i am sure almost everybody tells me that his personal thing is safe
<asac> until it is not
<mhall119> hmmm, I seem to have QtWebkit installed in 2 different places, bzoltan ping
<bzoltan> mhall119: pong
<ogra_> asac, android didnt change and this cdimage change will prevent you from it changing underneath you, i thought thats what you wanted
<asac> i want that
<asac> but not right now
<asac> after we managed to get an image promoted and after we got unity/mir in
<ogra_> well, in case it fails i'll back it out
<asac> if you can test it in isolation that would be great
<asac> ogra_: what does fail mean?
<ogra_> building
<asac> i dont want the build to go into our automation
<mhall119> bzoltan: I have /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtWebKit/ as well as /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/imports/QtWebKit/
<asac> we want the test machinary free for investigating the current build
 * ogra_ sighs 
<jdstrand> dholbach, cjwatson: fyi, even with 1215478 fixed, will probably still be affected by 1204599
<cjwatson> bug 1204599
<mhall119> bzoltan: is that correct?
<ubot5> bug 1204599 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Unity does not pick up changes to ~/.local/share/applications if it doesn't exist when Unity starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204599
<cjwatson> jdstrand: right
<mhall119> bzoltan: for some reason apps can't import QtWebkit 3.0 on my Nexus 4
<ogra_> asac, this stuff is six weeks behind now,  i need to land it ... your images wont change at all, the content of the android package is identical to whats on jenkins
<asac> ogra_: its six weeks behind, so it can easily wait a day
<cjwatson> just ctrl-c and then you can use DEBUG=1 and drop --live
<cjwatson> so you can test building without it going off to the test lab
 * ogra_ does so
<asac> ogra_: we want to land unity/mir in a controlled manner. thats currently the top priority
<ogra_> yep
<asac> i just cant use any other noise
<asac> that we can prevent
<bzoltan> mhall119:  https://pastebin.canonical.com/96955/
<asac> so just sit tight ... or make it so that the build doesnt go into our automation
<ogra_> asac, i stopped the build
<asac> ok cool. really sorry. it most certainly was safe, but ... :/
<ogra_> (well, for some value of stoppped, it still runs bit wont be published)
<asac> ok ... can you grab it?
<mhall119> bzoltan: ok, so then I have no idea why the import is failing :(
<popey> mhall119:   Installed: 5.0.1-0ubuntu6
<bzoltan> mhall119: and this https://pastebin.canonical.com/96956/
<mhall119> popey: same as me :(
<asac> psivaa: plars: is .1 in t3esting?
<cjwatson> asac: the livefs build is running but the top-level image part is interrupted
<popey> beuno: dholbach added that test an hour ago
<mhall119> I guess it's time to phablet-flash and see if that fixes it
<asac> kk
<ogra_> asac, i cant grab it it would only be half the image
<beuno> popey, ah  :)
<cjwatson> but "DEBUG=1 for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled" will build locally without publishing, against whichever livefs part is current
<cjwatson> so either the previous one if ogra_ does it now, or the newly-built one if he waits however long it takes
 * ogra_ will wait until the livefs builder has settled before doing anything more ... just to be safe
<cjwatson> ogra_: it doesn't matter if you skip --live
<cjwatson> er, by which I mean "if you skip --live, then it doesn't matter whether you wait for it"
<ogra_> oh, it makes sure to use current, not latest ? good
<cjwatson> ambiguous grammar
<cjwatson> yes, latest => might have failed
<psivaa> asac: just starting on maguro touch, all the others waiting in a queue to let the earlier one finish
<mdeslaur> is there any way to enter accented characters on the touch keyboard?
<ogra_> right, or be half done
<asac> psivaa: hwo many left?
<asac> psivaa: maybe we want to kill
<asac> the old ones that didnt finish
<dholbach> thanks jdstrand
<lool> barry: hey
<lool> barry: system-image-cli -n -v
<lool> barry: FileNotFoundError: <urlopen error [SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:547)>
<lool> looks like we're missing something in the images
<ogra_> cjwatson, looks good, thanks for the help
<cjwatson> np
<ogra_> at least seems properly populated now /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/debian-cd/armhf/
<lool> 11938 stat64("/usr/lib/ssl/certs/55a10908.1", 0x41580c00) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<ogra_> god ... shuffle that snetence until it makes sense please
 * ogra_ likes that finally all files have the same timestamp now
<mandel> barry, the misising object documented https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadService/Download I'll document headers and metadata asap
<psivaa> asac: ok, killed the old ones and .1 in testing
<jdstrand> mhall119: do you have apparmor denied messages?
<asac> psivaa: rock
<jdstrand> dholbach: fyi, I checked in a *bunch* of desktop file checks yesterday
<dholbach> cjwatson, beuno, popey: the test existed before, but because of some fixes that haven't landed in the store yet, the filename never matched, so we mostly ignored it - I added another test to check if the namespace and the namespace portion of the filename match
<dholbach> jdstrand, yeah, I saw it - great work - and you cleaned it up a lot!
<beuno> dholbach, the filenames should now be sane for uploads from yesterday and on
<dholbach> awesome
<mhall119> jdstrand: not in the unity8.log, where can I find them?
<jdstrand> mhall119: grep DEN /var/log/syslog
<lool> barry: nevermind, my bad; had an old date on the device
<lool> barry: fails pretty spectacularly though
<ogra_> lool, should we add fixrtc to the initrd ?
<ogra_> to prevent that
<lool> ogra_: no it's because I played with this stuff
<ogra_> ah
<lool> ogra_: there's a ntpdate run when connecting to network
<mhall119> jdstrand: webbrowser-app works after a phablet-flash
<mhall119> so it was something I did
<ogra_> lool, i know, but thats can be late in the boot
<ogra_> -s
<lool> ogra_: but you wont check for OS updates without connecting to the net anyway
<lool> so ntpdate should work
<ogra_> ah, right
<jdstrand> mhall119: ok good. I was quite surprised to see that you put something in the store using ubuntu-webapp-experimental. That was only there for testing. Maybe I should have named it 'ubuntu-webapp-dontusecauseitwillbreak' ;)
<asac> ChickenCutlass: !!
<ChickenCutlass> asac, what did I do now
<asac> ChickenCutlass: hehe
<asac> will /msg
<mhall119> jdstrand: I was testing it :)
<barry> mandel: thanks.  i'll work on this today
<jdstrand> mhall119: clearly end-to-end testing :P
<barry> lool: `system-image-cli -n -v` wfm
<lool> barry: sorry, it was because I had a system time in the past
<lool> barry: (year 2000 :-)
<mhall119> jdstrand: but it worked :)
<barry> lool: nice :)
<lool> barry: so ssl handshake failed
<jdstrand> *today*
<lool> barry: this triggered an "exception in state machine" or something like that in system-image and an exception in handling the exception
<lool> barry: UI also froze
<lool> barry: it doesn't seem to be a super important / likely use case
<ogra_> wow, seems we have the exact same test failures on both devices ... thats a first timer i think
<barry> lool: that'll all change too once the d/l service is integrated (starting on that today).  i expect at least a more principled error signal to be sent to the ui
<lool> barry: indeed
<davmor2> ogra_: do we know why the brightness control no longer has a title in the battery indicator?
<ogra_> davmor2, dunno, if you do, i dont :)
<mhall119> does anybody else get the HUD activation icon when swiping up from near the bottom but not actually from the bottom edge?
<davmor2> ogra_: I have no idea I'll ask tedg when he gets on
<ogra_> mhall119, there is a bug from pmcgowan open about that iirc
<davmor2> mhall119: yes but I wasn't sure if I was hitting the bottom edge or not some of the time
<mhall119> ogra_: thanks
<pmcgowan> mhall119, the fix for that landed yesterday
<lool> asac: I can't reproduce the issue with check-ufw; it passes locally here
<pmcgowan> guess not to the image yet mhall119
<lool> asac: modules are there etc'
<seb128> Laney, mardy, kenvandine, tedg, mpt: hum, the system settings weekly status update had a limited number of instances and fall off the schedule due to that, I just renewed it ... sorry about that
<ogra_> lool, what are you trying, i see all tests passed .... or is that ro ?
<Laney> seb128: np, forgot about it
<seb128> Laney, mardy, kenvandine, tedg, mpt: I've an appointement and can't join today, since it was off the calendar and we just had vUDS I'm happy to skip if you want, or you guys can just do a status update
<lool> ogra_: yes
<Laney> skipping is fine
<Laney> I'm doing b1 release
<ogra_> oh, ok
<lool> ogra_: what else?  :)
<seb128> Laney, mardy, kenvandine, tedg, mpt: ok, let's skip this week then
<ogra_> yeah, i should probably get used to progress :)
<kenvandine> seb128, cool
<plars> asac: yes, results have started to show up for it
<ogra_> lool, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130905/ ... see the timestamps of the android bits
<seb128> charles, ^ (settings' meeting skipping again today)
<mhall119> apport using 99% CPU on my phone :(
<mhall119> does apport even do anything from the phone?
<charles> seb128, kk
<charles> seb128: thanks
<popey> mhall119: yeah, it creates stuff in /var/crash which whoopsie picks up dunnit?
<ogra_> lool, while there was an android  package upload, we are lacking a jenkins build (my current cdimage change fixes exactly that out of sync-ness but asac wants me to hold it back)
<plars> and 4:20130905:20130905 on the touch_ro side it seems
<ogra_> lool, so i guess 05 is just missing the fix
<davmor2> mhall119: why yes it uses 99% of your cpu so it must do something ;)
<mhall119> davmor2: :-P
<seb128> charles, yw
<plars> asac: it looks like security passed on the 05 image, that's good
<ogra_> plars, it fails on ro
<plars> ogra_: yeah, just saw that, I was looking at the non-ro one
<plars> asac: nm
<ogra_> yeah, that one looks really good this time
<plars> ogra_: do you know if another attempt at fixing it is going in? stgraber?
<ogra_> plars, to me it looks like android out of sync-ness
<plars> ogra_: aiui, stgraber had built a new android last night to fix it
<ogra_> plars, yes, and cdimage pulls from jenkins
<ogra_> it only uses boot.img from the package
<ogra_> if his fix spreads into something else it wont be complete
<lool> ogra_: likely indeed
<lool> ogra_: did a jenkins run now?
<ogra_> not sure who can do that apart from sergio
<lool> plars: the attempt was uploaded, but apparently not picked up
<lool> ogra_: well actually it's in the initrd IIUC
<lool> so boot.img should be good
<ogra_> ok
<lool> stgraber: any idea on why the android fix didn't work?
<rah> there is no kernel directory for my port
<rah> what will the absence of a kernel directory do to the build system?
<rah> is the presence of a kernel directory a strict requirement?
<ogra_> rah, since you need to make changes to the kernel config ...
<ogra_> ... you should rather build it from source ...
<stgraber> lool: that's quite a lot of highlights ;)
<stgraber> lool: I'll pull the image now and see what's still wrong...
<asac> plars: psivaa: what does our result preview say? :)
<asac> all going weell so far on touch for .1?
<cwayne_> mhall119, ping
<psivaa> asac: so far yes
<lool> stgraber: on grouper, the test passes locally for me
 * asac injects a shot of patience
<stgraber> lool: ok, so you have /lib/modules containing stuff on your device?
<lool> stgraber: yes
<lool> stgraber: and I can enable ufw
<stgraber> ok, I'll check on mako
<rah> ogra_: I am building the kernel from source
<mhall119> cwayne_: pong
<stgraber> lool: phablet-flash running, disappearing for a bit while that's running
<lool> ack
<rah> ogra_: but not within an android build directory
<ogra_> ah, well, you somehow need to tell the build scripts to use it then
<rah> ogra_: so my question is: will the absence of an android kernel directory for my device, be an issue for the ubuntu touch build system?
<cwayne_> mhall119, is there a proper way to customize which click apps are preinstalled?
<rah> obviously
<mhall119> cwayne_: pre-installed I'm not sure
<rah> I have an android device directory already
<rah> I don't need to tell the build scripts to use it, they already know
<sil2100> asac: is the hangout meeting in 3 minutes?
<ogra_> rah, take a look at how mako or maguro are built ... they use kernel binaries by pulling the kernel debs for these arches from launchpad ...
<asac> lool: the ticket is closed
<plars> asac: for the few tests that have run so far, yes
<ogra_> rah, something similar (minus downloading and unpacking a deb) should work for you too
<lool> asac: col
<lool> asac: cool
<asac> lool: so can we do stuff now in parallel?
<cjwatson> cwayne_: as of yesterday evening yes.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<lool> asac: yep
<rah> ogra_: how can I find out how the mako or maguro are built?
<asac> sil2100: yes
<lool> stgraber: pxz available now!
<asac> sil2100: thanks for the ping :)
<ogra_> rah, you could run a test build and watch waht it does, look through the build scripts for the kernel parts etc etc
 * sil2100 just wanted to prepare lunch when he reminded himself of the meeting
<cwayne_> cjwatson, im working on customization to show off to operators, and one of the points of customization is defining which apps are preinstalled
<rah> ogra_: what build scripts?
<ogra_> the android build system
<rah> what is that?
<sil2100> Mirv: are you still around to attend the meeting?
<rah> I mean, I don't know anything about that
<rah> how does it work?
<cjwatson> cwayne_: so the way it works now is that we have several layers of click databases; you can define others but the predefined ones are /usr/share/click/preinstalled for core apps, /custom/click for OEM/carrier customisations, and /opt/click.ubuntu.com for user-installed apps
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> \o/
<cjwatson> cwayne_: You can do "click install --force-missing-framework --root=/custom/click --all-users foo.click" to install an app in the /custom/click database
<ogra_> rah, are you sure you want to do this port ... looks like a steep learning curve for you then
<rah> ogra_: yes, I'm sure
<asac> ricmm: coming?
<cjwatson> cwayne_: When a user's session starts it registers preinstalled apps that have been installed that way
<Mirv> sil2100: what about you? :)
<asac> kgunn: ^
<cwayne_> cjwatson, should i already have a /custom/click dir?
<sil2100> Problems with FF, be there in a moment
<cwayne_> cjwatson, so i dont need to do the click register step if i do that?
<ogra_> rah, i think thats a good start to learn then http://elinux.org/Android_Build_System
<cjwatson> cwayne_: No, mkdir -p 755 /custom/click && chown clickpkg:clickpkg /custom/click
<cjwatson> cwayne_: No, you don't and shouldn't
<cjwatson> cwayne_: If there's some reason why we need more layers than that, then they're defined in /etc/click/databases/
<rah> ogra_: you said to "run a test build"
<rah> ogra_: what did you mean by that?  run a test build of what, exactly?
<ogra_> rah, mako or maguro
<cjwatson> cwayne_: (and yes I ought to write all this up properly at some point ... I only just finished implementing it)
<cwayne_> cjwatson, would that still create the desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications ?
<cjwatson> cwayne_: Yes
<cjwatson> cwayne_: (At user session init time)
<rah> ogra_: there are no "mako" or "maguro" directories under device/
<cwayne_> cjwatson, it seems that installing click packages doesn't create that dir if it doesn't exist
<cjwatson> cwayne_: There's an Upstart job that runs "click hook install-user"
<cjwatson> cwayne_: Which dir?
<cwayne_> cjwatson, .local/share/applications/
<ogra_> rah, they are created during build
<ogra_> by brunch
<cjwatson> cwayne_: bug 1215478
<ubot5> bug 1215478 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "upstart-app-launch-desktop hook fails when ~/.local/share/applications doesn't exist" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215478
<cjwatson> cwayne_: (fixed this morning, I'm told)
<ogra_> fixed in the next image indeed
<cwayne_> cjwatson, ah, wonderful! thank you
<rah> ogra_: when you say a "test build", do you mean download a whole new tree and run a build for those devices?
<ogra_> just copy the tree locally and then follow the porting guide, it has build instructions
<cjwatson> cwayne_: Removal isn't implemented in general yet, and we need to come up with a distinction between removable and non-removable preinstalled apps (though in general a determined user will always be able to remove an app from their view so it's a matter of what's presented in the UI)
<ogra_> so that you can see how it works
<rah> ogra_: I don't understand
<cjwatson> cwayne_: But aside from that, let me know if you have further questions
<ogra_> rah, but best you first read a lot about how build systems (and specifically the android one) works, since if you dont use CWM you will have to modify it a lot
<cwayne_> cjwatson, awesome, thanks so much for your help
<rah> ogra_: erm
<rah> ogra_: I understand how build systems works
<rah> s/works/work/
<rah> ogra_: I don't know anything about the Android Build System(tm)
<ogra_> so just change it to use your binary kernel then
<rah> in this case, "it" is the Android Build System(tm), about which I know nothing
<plars> asac, balloons: looks like friends app got fixed
<rah> I know about make
<rah> I don't know about brunch
<rah> except that there's some program called "brunch" which I've seen in instructions which does something which I don't understand and is related in some way to building, but whose relationship to building I do not understand
<rah> on account of not knowing anything about the Android Build System(tm)
<ogra_> rah, well start with reading the wikipage i gave you above
<rah> I am :-)
<ogra_> i think thats a good start for the basics, though i guess you also want to read something about the CWM build system since that sits on top in the tree
<stgraber> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -lh /lib/modules/
<stgraber> total 4.0K
<stgraber> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4.0K Sep  4 17:30 3.4.0-3-mako
<stgraber> lool: ^ on current mako
<stgraber> lool: and iptables works without complaining here
<ogra_> the test didnt even run on mako
<ogra_> and failed on maguro
<ogra_> plars, could you trigger a touch_ro security test run ? seems that didnt happen
<plars> ogra_: for 	4:20130905:20130905 ?
<plars> ogra_: I think it just hasn't got to it yet
<lool> yeah
<lool> security is one of the last ones if not the last one
<plars> on maguro, it looks like it may have failed, looking
<lool> and mako has backlog
<ricmm> asac: sil2100 Mirv lemme know when any of you guys wrap it up for the day
<lool> plars: it did fail there
<ricmm> and make sure you brief kenvandine on the plan
<lool> plars: we don't have maguro to confirm why though
<lool> plars: test passes locally for us
<lool> on grouper and mako
<rah> ogra_: if ubuntu touch uses the cyanogenmod build system then it probably would be a good idea for me to learn about that
<sil2100> ricmm: ok, I'll be on later today as well
<rah> ogra_: do you have any appropriate links?
<plars> lool: I have a maguro, let me get it installed with the latest and I'll give it a try
<plars> lool: on mako, it hasn't got there yet, but you're saying it works for you locally on mako?
<rah> *facepalm*
<rah> the first bit of significant information in this guide to the Android Build System is not right
<ogra_> might be goutdated indeed
<rah> it sats "The definition file is called: buildspec.mk, and it is located in the top-level source directory"
<Mirv> ricmm: 50mins ago here :) so generally 2am - 1pm UTC
<ogra_> its a wiki :)
<rah> ubuntu-touch$ ls -l buildspec.mk
<rah> ls: cannot access buildspec.mk: No such file or directory
<Mirv> 4am-1pm, that is
<stgraber> ogra_: so one thing I noticed we're still missing on touch_ro is a SWAP device, which I understand may be pretty important for maguro at this point. My plan is to have the initrd create it and set it up (/userdata/system-data/SWAP.img). How big should it be? And I guess we want to tweak the swapiness to avoid writing to it as much as possible? (swapping out to flash is usually a pretty bad idea)
<ogra_> stgraber, iirc we use a 512M file on non readonly images atm
<ogra_> stgraber, creating it on first boot will take ages though
<stgraber> ogra_: shouldn't, it's a sparse file, the dd should take < 1s and mkswap is pretty quick too
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> swap cant use files with holes
<ogra_> it cant be a sparse file
<stgraber> ah, then yeah, it'll take ages
<ogra_> you actually need to dd zeros
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> 512m should be more than enough
<ogra_> thats why we ship it in the zip
<mdeslaur> tmoenicke: any idea when longpresses will work in the touch keyboard so I can enter accented characters?
<ogra_> stgraber, cant you re-use that file somehow ?
<stgraber> ogra_: nope, it's on read-only storage, so I'd have to copy it which would be just as slow as creating a new one
<tmoenicke> mdeslaur: very soon, ironing a merge request related to that
<mdeslaur> tmoenicke: oh cool, thanks!
<ogra_> i could imagine copying being faster
<stgraber> ogra_: I don't see how reading and writing to the same device would be faster than dumping 512MB of stuff from /dev/zero
<ogra_> stgraber, creating it on the panda took about 15min
<stgraber> it shouldn't actually be 50% slower
<ogra_> we did that in the beginnong of preinstalled images
<stgraber> let me do a quick test on mako, see how long the dd would take
<ogra_> well, better do it on maguro, since thats a lot slower and our default device
<stgraber> ogra_: I'd if I had one
 * ogra_ runs a dd on his maguro
<rsalveti> might take even longer with nexus 7
<stgraber> ogra_: can you try "dd if=/dev/zero of=test.img bs=4096 count=131072 conv=fdatasync" on userdata
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<ogra_> stgraber, time dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/testfile bs=1M count=512 is currently running since a minute or two already
<ogra_> i'll try your command after
<ogra_> ah, i exaggerated
<ogra_> took 52sec
<stgraber> takes 30s on mako
<stgraber> I'll do a test run on grouper
<nyl> hey
<nyl> hi ogra_
<rickspencer3> does anyone know where the qml puts the sqlite database files when you use local storage on the desktop?
<nyl> ogra_,  http://init2winitapps.com/stories/bootmanager.html :D
<ogra_> stgraber, your command was 51sec
<stgraber> ogra_: that seems vaguely reasonable then
<nyl> will it work with ubuntu touch since it uses android kernel
<stgraber> ogra_: surprisingly enough, grouper is very fast at this, 23s
<ogra_> wow
<stgraber> yeah, I'm very surprised because I/O tends to really suck on it, though apparently long continuous writes of zero is fast on that flash
<ogra_> well, thats still a minute more  on a device that already takes over 3min to boot (in maguros case)
<ogra_> (and nearly half of that with a black screen)
<stgraber> so in theory we've got two options, create it at first boot or create it as part of the flashing in recovery
<stgraber> the former is easier to implement since it's just one change to the initrd, the latter will need a change to the upgrader on top of that (so change to android, new android release, export, new source package, ...)
<stgraber> the advantage of doing it in recovery is that the screen won't be black
<ogra_> the advantage of doing it in recovery is that there users expect it to take a bit of time
<ogra_> while a boot is a boot, and we already have people asking if it crashed ... (and it usually comes up after they logged in to IRC to ask us)
<stgraber> ok, I'll do it as part of the "format data" target in recovery then and have the initrd just check if it's there and use it
<stgraber> that'll take a while to land (I doubt we'll have that before tomorrow)
<ogra_> yeah, sounds good
<asac> : still looking good?plars: psivaa
<ogra_> asac, rw looks pretty good
<asac> ogra_: yeah i see the dashboard, wondered about the jobs that ran and are not visible there
<asac> ogra_: ro still needs security fix
<mpt> seb128, do you have a reference for the media types requirements in the "Storage" screen?
<ogra_> asac, ro has the security fix, thats the weird part
<ogra_> asac, but plars is testing it
<plars> I'm installing it locally right now
<plars> on maguro
<plars> I think lool said he already tried it on mako? or maybe you did ogra_ ?
<ogra_> lool did and it worked for him
<ogra_> and i think stgraber said so too above
<plars> the one I'm pulling right now seems to be: 4 (ubuntu=20130905.1, maguro=20130905.1)
<ogra_> ouch
<stgraber> plars: the test here was with 20130905.1
<plars> stgraber: ok
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^^ seems the ctrl-c didnt actually stop cdimage
<asac> ogra_: yeah could be its fixed. waiting for results on ro i guess
<stgraber> plars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066650/
<ogra_> asac, well, seems stopping my testbuild didnt really work, something got released as 05.1 but with the old android files
<asac> ogra_: for RO?
<asac> or is the RW image also wrong?
<ogra_> no, for rw, but ro immmediately pulls it if it shows up on cdimage
<cjwatson> system image versioning doesn't necessarily match cdimage versioning AFAIK
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, cdimage has 05.1
<asac> ogra_: RW is correct? can you confirm?
<ogra_> which is undoubtly the stopped build i did
<stgraber> cjwatson: it does for the rootfs, the system image version for this is "4"
<ogra_> asac, rw 05 is fine
<plars> stgraber: different kernel version, of course
<plars> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /lib/modules/
<plars> total 4
<plars> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Sep  4 17:19 3.0.0-3-maguro
<asac> ogra_: 05.1
<asac> ogra_: thats the one i care about
<cjwatson> ogra_: furthermore, 05.1 was a build *before* the one that you ctrl-c'ed
<plars> but iptables -L works fine here now too
<cjwatson> ogra_: the one you ctrl-c'ed was 05.2
<asac> ok good
<asac> thanks cjwatson
<plars> on 5.1 ro image
<cjwatson> stgraber: ok, fair enough.  not the issue here anyway :)
 * ogra_ checks 
<cjwatson> ogra_: see /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/log/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled-20130905.2.log
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, yeah
<ogra_> yup, just looking at that
 * plars notes that 	4:20130905:20130905 is still running on mako in the lab. asac: want me to kill it so they can both be on 5.1?
<plars> maguro is cranking away at 5.1 right now
<asac> plars: i asked psivaa to do that i think
<asac> thought it was done
<asac> but maybe i misremember
<plars> psivaa: ?
<asac> plars: if you still see them running then probably not. might be the round before that we aborted
<plars> I'm going to kill it now
<asac> yeah i think it was the catchup round before
<plars> ok, done
<ogra_> ketcup ... mmmm
<plars> catsoup?
<ogra_> *slurp*
<ogra_> mmm, micey
<psivaa> plars: maguro was running .1 . i killed the morning set for that
<plars> psivaa: right, we were getting mako up to running .1
<plars> psivaa: it's taken care of, just didn't want us both doing it at once :)
<psivaa> plars: ack
<plars> balloons: calendar appears to still fail, but I don't think we were expecting a fix for that yet right?
<rah> ogra_: well that document has completely lifted the veil on how bad the available documentation is
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> ssweeny: Could you get me commit access to ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks?
<lool> plars ogra_: stgraber tried on mako
<lool> I tried on grouper
<balloons> plars, no we weren't
<cwayne_> cjwatson, ping
<cjwatson> cwayne_: please just ask your question directly rather than pinging, so that we don't need extra round-trips
<cwayne_> cjwatson, so i installed a click app to /custom/click, and it shows up in click list but theres 2 problems: A) none of the other click apps that are normally preinstalled are there, and B) the click app i installed does not show up int he apps lens
<cjwatson> cwayne_: I only landed the changes to the other preinstallations this morning; they'll show up in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/ not in /custom/click/
<cjwatson> so that's expected
<cjwatson> as for the app lens, not sure, did you restart unity after the preinstallation?
<cjwatson> and does the app show up in "click list"?
<cwayne_> cjwatson, right, but theyre not showing up in /usr/share/click/preinstalled either..
<cwayne_> the app shows in click list yes
<cjwatson> oh, you said they did
<cjwatson> cwayne_: as I said, I only landed that change this morning, it's not in images yet AFAIK
<cjwatson> cwayne_: if you could pass me the URL to a package and the command you used to install it so I can test it, that'd be helpful
<cwayne_> ah, understood, yeah ill get you a url, 1 sec
<cwayne_> cjwatson, im using this click package: http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code-0.2.click
<cwayne_> installing like this: click install  --force-missing-framework --root /custom/click --all-users /custom/usr/share/clickapps/com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code-0.2.click
<cwayne_> cjwatson, ^ that is running as root though, not sure if that could be causing problems as well
<cjwatson> no that's fine
<cwayne_> i figured the --all-users would cover that
<cjwatson> (though if I were you I wouldn't download the app to /custom/usr/share/clickapps/ - just a waste of space as you aren't going to want to leave the .click there on deployment)
<cjwatson> you have to run it as root, it isn't going to work otherwise :)
<cwayne_> cjwatson, well i dont download it, its included in the customized tarball, and i can always remove that dir after installation :)
<cjwatson> cwayne_: it shows up for me and launches fine
<alecu> cjwatson: I thought "click install" was deprecated... I've been telling people to use "pkcon install-local" instead
<cjwatson> cwayne_: is it in ~/.local/share/applications/, and (if you installed it in a running system) did you restart unity afterwards?
<balloons> plars, btw, what's up with the crazy build numbers?
<plars> balloons: ask stgraber :)
<cjwatson> alecu: it's not deprecated in general, it just isn't the right thing to use for ordinary user-level installation of click packages
<cjwatson> alecu: but this isn't ordinary user-level installation, it's a special case
<alecu> ah, ok.
<cjwatson> alecu: it's fine for this
<cwayne_> cjwatson, it's not in .local/share/applications, hmm
<cjwatson> cwayne_: did you create that directory?
<plars> balloons: I'm hopeful that this can get fixed at some point, but for the time being, build numbers for touch_ro are a integer that just got reset to "1" and has been incrementing from there
<cwayne_> cjwatson, yes, i wonder if it has the wrong permissions, any idea what it should be?
<plars> balloons: the problem is, "1" may get reused for new builds in -proposed
<cwayne_> and it should be owned by phablet, right?
<cjwatson> cwayne_: try restarting your session before looking into this
<cjwatson> phablet:phablet mode 0755
<cwayne_> cjwatson, well the thing is i'm trying to do all of this before the user's first session
<balloons> plars, ahh, so we can blame touch_ro :-)
<plars> balloons: so we have to know what that build number equates to. So the other two numbers you see there are the rootfs version and android build version
<cjwatson> but I think a permissions problem on that directory is unlikely
<cwayne_> i can click install an app manually just fine
<cjwatson> cwayne_: you're also trying to work around bugs that are in the process of being fixed, please don't :P
<cjwatson> cwayne_: there was a bug fixed this morning that didn't properly autocreate that directory
<cjwatson> cwayne_: you probably ran into that
<cwayne_> cjwatson, i did when i tried it manually, but our tarball already creates that dir :)
<cjwatson> cwayne_: you should not be creating .local/share/applications before the user's first session, and once today's bug fixes land you shouldn't need to
<cjwatson> your tarball is wrong :)
<asac> plars: ok
<asac> plars: touch_ro's can fill up later after we pushed to current
<cwayne_> cjwatson, then fix the browser to support changing the homepage without a hacked .desktop file :P
<cjwatson> as of earlier today the upstart-app-launch click hook should deal with creating that directory and populating it with all the preinstalled apps
<cjwatson> cwayne_: oh, bah, I assumed this was just for click
<cjwatson> cwayne_: well, yes, make sure it's phablet:phablet 0755 then
<cjwatson> cwayne_: we try to sync everything up on every session start, so if the permissions are wrong, correct them and restart unity (e.g. reboot)
<cjwatson> then it should appear
<cwayne_> cjwatson, hm, the permissions are already correct
<cjwatson> try "click hook install-user" and see if it says anything
<cwayne_> cjwatson, hm, so after a reboot it shows up correctly
<cwayne_> i was trying to avoid having to do a reboot though
<cjwatson> cwayne_: you won't have to, this is probably just a bug in flight
<cwayne_> cjwatson, that's what i'm hoping :)
<cjwatson> there are absolutely known bugs involving .local/share/applications not being properly rescanned on the fly
<cwayne_> cjwatson, so is the fact that the other click packages aren't installing another bug in flight?
<cwayne_> the ones in /usr/share/click/preinstalled i mean
<cjwatson> cwayne_: does your image contain /usr/share/click/preinstalled at all?
<cjwatson> because the latest image I flashed earlier didn't yet
<cwayne_> cjwatson, yes it does, but its empty
<cjwatson> cwayne_: which image is this?
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<balloons> plars, are there any re-runs planned today? I noticed file-manager ran with the old code.. I would REALLY REALLY like to know if those tests are finally solved
<cwayne_> cjwatson, today's daily-proposed ubuntu-system image
<stgraber> cwayne_: pong
<cjwatson> hmm, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-touch/current/livecd-armhf.out says "Setting up click packages" and then goes on to another hook
<cwayne_> stgraber, hiya, we got another custom.tar.xz that needs some signing love if you've got a second :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: sure, url?
<plars> balloons: with old code? probably new filemanager didn't land you mean?
<cwayne_> stgraber, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/sevilerow-watch/14/artifact/custom.tar.xz
<balloons> plars, it did land, but I see the test run is the same as before, so I know the new code wasn't used. I would have to track down the package build time vs the test time to confirm, but it's easy to see it's old code
<cjwatson> cwayne_: My bad, fixing
<ogra_> asac, maguro rw looks really good
<plars> balloons: link? and which version were you expecting?
<cjwatson> cwayne_: Thanks for the note - livecd-rootfs 2.182 should fix this
<cwayne_> cjwatson, thanks, I'll be sure to check it out
<stgraber> cwayne_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066819/
<ronx_> hey
<seb128> mpt, reference?
<seb128> mpt, out of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=diff&rev2=9&rev1=8 you mean?
<mpt> seb128, the list of media types, whether there's an "Other" category, etc
<mpt> oh, duh
<asac> ogra_: :)
<asac> ogra_: give it a local run so we can push the button
<asac> ogra_: and get feedback from popey i guess :)
<ogra_> after the meeting ... i need the bandwith atm
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> (mumble * downloads works, hangouts dont)
<ogra_> s/*/+/
<stgraber> sergiusens: can I get a rebuild of android please? (I pushed a change to android_bootable_recovery)
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, ping
<ogra_> stgraber, well, if asac's current test works we wont need jenkins anymore
<ogra_> stgraber, my code is in cdimage and we use the android package now ... but i'm having to back it out in case asac decides the current build isnt good
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, then I should pester xnox to get a new android released and uploaded :)
<ogra_> you need that anyway
<ogra_> boot.img always comes from the package
<ogra_> sicne we have it
<stgraber> ogra_: sure, but I care about recovery.img :)
<xnox> stgraber: ok.
<ogra_> only system, recovery and the system.zip come from jenkins
<ogra_> stgraber, oops, ok
<ogra_> :)
<xnox> stgraber: i feel like cronning it, but I don't want to put my gpg key on it.
<stgraber> xnox: can you make a new git export and upload that to the archive? (should pickup a recovery change)
<xnox> stgraber: so the one from 2:19AM UTC not good?
<stgraber> xnox: I pushed to git 2min ago, so probably not
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: pong
<xnox> stgraber: right. didrocks did tell me if the export would push to a bzr branch, we'd be able to daily-release it on demand.
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, hey, is there any ETA on a proper way to set the browser homepage?
 * xnox shall ponder about that.
<ogra_> something like that would be great
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: sorry, unfortunately not, it keeps getting bumped by higher priority tasks
<stgraber> xnox: we'd still need to get the export to happen much more often, but that'd be great
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: until it becomes high priority, I guess :/
<ogra_> also triggered by ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd and libhybris uploads
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, understood :/
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, what about bookmarks?
<xnox> stgraber: export would then do the pull / unpack and if there is anything changed => bzr commit & push. From that point on, daily release would pick it up every 4h.
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: same :/
<cwayne_> damn
<xnox> stgraber: I really do want to exclude myself from the loop of uploading android.
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, so are bookmarks not supported at all right now?
<stgraber> ogra_: that'd be great but not nearly as useful since those two require not change rebuilds, so no big upload involved, the problem is uploading a new release which requires a fair amount ofbandwidth
<ogra_> xnox, to late
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: they are, but there is currently no way to pre-populate them
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah i want both :)
<xnox> ogra_: i'll automate myself from the job ;-)
<plars> asac: was just talking to rsalveti on this hangout, and at least the main networking problem I've been fighting with right now appears to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-maguro/+bug/1203173
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203173 in linux-maguro (Ubuntu Saucy) "[maguro] broadcom dongle host driver sometimes fails to load the correct mac address" [Undecided,In progress]
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, i can't drop in a sqlite db somewhere or anything?
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: wait, actually there is, we discussed it last time, you can prepopulate an SQL db in the user’s home dir
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: so that should work alreday
<oSoMoN> already
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, ah, wonderful!  do you have an example db i could pull by any chance?
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: let me check
<davmor2> tedg: Hey dude on the battery indicator is there a reason there is no title on the brightness slider?  It's changed recently but I can't say how recently though :)
<asac> plars: so thats random? or can we explain why its more often on touch_ro?
<ogra_> seems to be a race
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: I don’t have one handy, but I can forge one in a moment, just give me 5min
<davmor2> asac: RO hates you, hate it back it works for me :) /me hands asac a "I hate you RO flag" ;)
<plars> asac: I think we're just running more on touch_ro because sometimes they are getting kicked off twice due to the json file getting updated twice
<asac> davmor2: i actually would love RO if it would behave nicely :)
<plars> asac: the double-run is on my list of things to fix as soon as I get a spare moment
<asac> but as we know love can easily turn to hate
<plars> asac: we need to land some changes in the test scripts first that are mostly structural, but trying to hold off on that until we make current so we don't risk disrupting that
<tedg> davmor2, Yeah, it's there just temporarily so we didn't invest much time in it :-)
<tedg> davmor2, It's a work around for the one in settings not working yet.  Once it does, we'll remove it.
<rsalveti> xnox: stgraber: we could probably try to daily release it, but if you need it right now, feel free to upload as a package patch
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, sure, thanks!
<davmor2> tedg: ah okay thanks I didn't want to report a bug if it was a wip
<rsalveti> I had the cron to run once a day, but it seems that people always want a new upload after applying changes
<rsalveti> so setting up a daily ci for it would be a good way to solve this
<balloons> plars, we wanted  0.1.1bzr60saucy0  for file manager, and it ran at  0.1.1bzr59saucy0 https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/71/artifact/clientlogs/utah.yaml/*view*/
<xnox> rsalveti: yeah, and due to us separating pending vs current images, there is extensive QA before that android base package is released to en-mass. Such safeguards/integration tests is one of the major creterias getting onto daily release train.
<plars> balloons: because that's what was in that image:   ubuntu-filemanager-app: 0.1.1bzr59saucy0
<plars> balloons: so I guess it didn't land in 20130905.1 after all?
<balloons> plars, indeed, no worries, just sad because I wanted to make sure that was going to fix things
<balloons> plars, no it must have just missed the cutoff
<rsalveti> xnox: right, but currently we don't test the android package itself
<plars> balloons: well, autolanding is shut off at the moment
<ogra_> xnox, we dont have any android QA tests
<plars> balloons: so you'd need to talk to sil2100? I think?
<balloons> plars, you mean to land it today; else wait till tomorrow's build
<plars> balloons: well, it may be too late for this one anyway, asac? are you still considering 5.1 likely for current, or would you be interested in a filemanager app fix?
<plars> balloons: you've tried it and confirmed it fixes things?
<xnox> rsalveti: ogra_: sure we do. It builds, lands on pending image, then the whole autopilot stack is run before that image is promoted to current. If android package is screwed up there are little chances that image will pass all the autopilot tests and get released into the current channel.
<ogra_> xnox, biot we dont test any android parts specifically
<balloons> plars, heh, working on the device, in the vm and the lab doesn't mean it works in the lab.. I'm CURIOUS to know if it does
<asac> plars: no we dont wait for something that never worked
<asac> plars: i was kind of ignoring the core apps until balloons cmes along
<asac> if he believes he has the fix we can land it after .1 is out
<plars> sounds good
<asac> balloons: does your stuff go through dail-release?
<rsalveti> xnox: ogra_: yeah, we test the entire image, not the package itself
<asac> balloons: all that is currently not automatically publishing so you can alreawdy commit
<balloons> I wouldn't land anything based on belief.. many failures in the lab work everywhere else
<asac> and we will pick it up once we are happey
<asac> balloons: everybody has gone through that
<xnox> ogra_: yeah we dont' have android package unit tests, but we do have extensive integration tests which should cover all functionality we do rely on from the android package. Which is as best as it can get for android src package.
<balloons> asac, yes things go through daily release
<asac> balloons: usually folks do something to their device before runnig tests
<asac> balloons: the phones in the lab are super stupid. they just boot
<asac> and start the tests
<asac> dont touch it basically :)
<balloons> asac, yes fair enough
<asac> balloons: so then its safe
<ogra_> xnox, we dont run these tests prior to upload today ... i dont see a reason to block on this
<asac> balloons: ultimtely everybody said so far its not reproduible, but in the end it was reproducible and _fixable_ :)
<xnox> ogra_: =)
<xnox> ogra_: ok, in the mean time, let me prepare an upload for stgraber.
<ogra_> would be good to have tests in the future indeed
<balloons> asac, I wouldn't make that claim.. if it happens in the lab, I should be able to make it happen locally.. the trouble is iterating on a once a day run
<cwayne_> awe, ping
<awe> cwayne_, let me ping you in a few...
<cwayne_> awe, sure thing
<rah> ogra_: is there any documentation for the cm build system?
<ogra_> rah, i honestly dont know :)
<ogra_> but i would guess so
<doanac> sergiusens: looks like click apps aren't in today's image. you know where I can download dropping-letters from?
<ogra_> doanac, fixed in the next image, cjwatson just uploaded a fix
<doanac> ah - thanks
<ogra_> doanac, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/
<popey> ogra_: next one that has built or will build?
<ogra_> popey, well, i'm waiting for an OK from asac so i can fire off a build to test the cdimage fixes too
<ogra_> popey, will ...
<popey> ah ok
<asac> ogra_: how does the dashboard look?
<asac> ogra_: anything that regressed compared to our best build?
<ogra_> asac, very good i'd say ... mako leads with 16 ... directly followed by maguro with 15 (failures)
<ogra_> asac, loks good to me
<asac> ogra_: let me look and enjoy for a moment
<stgraber> xnox: how's that Android upload going? :)
<asac> ogra_: nice
<asac> push
<asac> lool: so is yoru security fix in sight?
<asac> otherwise we could try ogra_ android migration
<asac> while we wait for unity landing
<ogra_> asac, did we have manual tests yet ?
<asac> ricmm: you think we have 3 hours before you are ready for todays merges?
<asac> ogra_: thought you know
<asac> about manual
<asac> popey: ?
<popey> ?
<asac> popey: mako 5.1 build perfect?
<ogra_> asac, nope, i was in a meeting and only started the download afterwards ... still rsyncing
<popey> asac: you want an image manually tested? Tell me which one?
<ogra_> popey, rw 05.1
<asac> popey: latest 05.1
<popey> on 5 now. will flash 5.1 now
<ogra_> aka /pending
<ricmm> asac: I think 3 hours is plausible
<ricmm> greyback: what do you think?
<greyback> ricmm: 3-4 hours hopefully.
<ricmm> asac: why, would you like to land something now?
<ricmm> it will definitely be up today, but at the time the testing is done it might require ken instead of sil/mirv
<ogra_> ricmm, i changed cdimage and would like to do a test build and there are some people waiting for a new android package that xnox just prepares atm
<ogra_> for fixing some tests on the readonly image
<lool> asac: Sorry, I can't reproduce the issue
<lool> stgraber: you couldn't either?
<ogra_> davmor2, did you test 05.1 yet ?
<asac> lool: check with doanac how exactly its run etc.
<lool> asac: and I chased other rabbits this pm; I don't have the same hardware
<asac> lool: who knows if they have added a hack to keep this going
<lool> asac: I only have grouper right now
<asac> oh
<asac> dont bother
<lool> asac: we never got a run on mako I think
<davmor2> ogra_: no did someone let me know there was one :D  I'll grab it now :)
<asac> lool: were you able to reproduce before and now not anymore?
<lool> asac: and mako passed for stgraber locally and grouper for me locally
<ogra_> davmor2, ta
<jdstrand> asac: hey-- can you make sure click-apparmor 0.1.9 and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.0.29 are pulled in?
<lool> asac: well I could verify that the modules appeared here
<asac> jdstrand: whats in there?
<asac> :)
<lool> asac: also, security test is one of the last ones, so haven't gotten many of them in today's runs
<asac> jdstrand: is that contributing to our system fixes?
<asac> syustem iamge tests failing?
<jdstrand> asac: well, where do I see what is already in there besides reflashing, which will take a while
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<stgraber> cwayne_: pong
<lool> asac: the only run from today was maguro on 05, not 05.1
<ogra_> jdstrand, the manifest files on cdimage
<lool> and it failed for unknown reasons
<lool> plars: did you reproduce the maguro failure?
<jdstrand> asac: click-apparmor is needed for autopilot work for the read-only images
<plars> lool: which, the security?
<ogra_> jdstrand, the last image didnt have it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130905.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<asac> jdstrand: those are part of the platform stack?
<ogra_> jdstrand, i guess the next build will though
<jdstrand> would that be in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/?
<asac> jdstrand: do they use dailyu-release?
<jdstrand> ok
<asac> ogra_: ok plz test maguro and lets get it out
<asac> ogra_: after popey confirms
<asac> then we do another image with just your android changes or just jdstrand changes
<asac> while we wait for unity and/or lool
<cwayne_> stgraber, hey, i hear you may be the man to talk to about the initrd copying stuff from /custom to ~
<ogra_> asac, davmor2 is faster than me i think, he already pulls
<ogra_> (for maguro that is)
<asac> ok also fine
<jdstrand> weird that the manifest isn't listed in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130905.1/
<stgraber> cwayne_: probably
<ogra_> jdstrand, it is
<ogra_> jdstrand, i clicked on it to open it actually :)
 * jdstrand squints to see
<cwayne_> stgraber, well, i think we have a bug there.  once it's copied over stuff, all of it is owned by 'system' when i think it should be owned by 'phablet'
<jdstrand> ah, it is
<jdstrand> I am blind
<cwayne_> and this breaks installing click apps unless we explicitly chown phablet:phablet ~/.local/share/applications/
<asac> jdstrand: is this maybe fixing the problem that i dont even see the installed clicke apps?
<asac> on my application screen?
<ogra_> jdstrand, there is also http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ that only lists changes between two images
<jdstrand> asac: so, you have 0.1.8 which is enough for autopilot
<lool> plars: yeah
<ogra_> (we'll soon ship such a log alongside on cdimage once the code for it lands)
<lool> plars: the security one
<lool> plars: cause the only device that ran a test was maguro
<plars> lool: running iptables -L worked for me on maguro ro image if that's what you mean... it hasn't made it to that test just yet in automation
<plars> I am looking at the 5.1 image on mako locally right now and just got a nice reboot in the middle of a call
<lool> plars: I did ufw enable locally and that worked
<lool> plars: reboot > bleh
<jdstrand> asac: the fix in 0.1.9 was pre-emptive-- dpm mentioned that he couldn't find aa-exec-click in his PATH, but there isn't a bug report yet. click was updated to use aa-exec-click recently. upstart-app-launch shouldn't be using aa-exec-click yet. it shouldn't be an issue
<lool> plars: but doubt it's related to new images either  ;-)
<stgraber> cwayne_: nope, the problem is your tarball
<plars> ogra_: have you ever seen that? reboot in the middle of a phone call?
<lool> plars: oh with the phone
 * ogra_ pretends he doesnt see plars until he has something nicer to talk about 
<stgraber> cwayne_: mfisch's initrd code does a cp -aR
<plars> :)
<lool> plars: what were you saying?  #bomb #nsa #prism?
<davmor2> ogra_: flashing is nearly complete
<ogra_> plars, no, i havent
<jdstrand> asac: so, your call. it is a teeny fix. apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is largely cosmetic-- you have 1.0.28 which is good enough
<stgraber> cwayne_: and the files in your tarball belong to jenkins:jenkins which doesn't exist on the phone
<ogra_> plars, try booting into recovery and capture /proc/last_kmsg before you do anything else
<popey> ogra_: camera app locks up in video mode.. known problem?
<ricmm> ogra_: well as gerry said we wont be ready for another 3-4 hours
<ricmm> I say go for it, again, this isnt all that intrusive at all
<stgraber> cwayne_: so we should either stop using -a and do a chown after the copy or you'd have to change your tarball to have phablet:phablet (1000:1000) own all the files
<plars> ogra_: it already fully rebooted, so too late?
<ogra_> popey, i think we'rre waiting for gstreamer bits for that
<popey> k
<ogra_> plars, yeah
<popey> 5.1 seems good to me
<cwayne_> stgraber, would that work even if there's no phablet user on jenkins?
<plars> ogra_: let me see if I can reproduce
<ogra_> plars, yeah
<davmor2> lool: yeah the nsa turned on the gps to track plars movement and it was that, that rebooted the phone....blame the nsa :)
<plars> crazy
<stgraber> cwayne_: depends how you generate the tarball, if you assemble it by hand, you can do whatever you want
<plars> I'm connected now (on phone) but there is no audio
<stgraber> cwayne_: anyway, I think the right fix is to chown in the initrd as we probably want /custom to be owned by root and noone else
<AskUbuntu> Compatible android devices with Ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/341778
<ogra_> lovely
<stgraber> cwayne_: so you should be changing your tarball generate code to have root:root own everything under /custom
<stgraber> cwayne_: and I'll change the initrd to chown to phablet
 * lool brb
<davmor2> ogra_: damn you and your 5.1 to hell ;)  3g isn't working again so I guess the race is still in place
<ogra_> davmor2, does restarting NM fix it ?
<ogra_> cyphermox, ^^^ i thought that was fixed
<cyphermox> ogra_: it's supposed to be
<davmor2> cyphermox: when I tried 20130905 this morning it worked fine, on 20130905.1 I see the 3g I leave it a couple of minutes I open the browser no connection, reboot n-m and now I do,  I'm supposing a race of some sort
<cwayne_> ssweeny, so we need to have root own everything in our tarball
<xnox> rsalveti: can we have pxz on hesperidium installed or does that need an RT?
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap working fine after reboot
<popey> ogra_: 5.1 feels really good
<ogra_> ok
<cyphermox> davmor2: file a bug, attach /var/log/syslog please
<ogra_> davmor2, apart from the NM issue (which isnt a regression) do you agree with popey ?
<rsalveti> xnox: would need someone with super cow powers to install it
<davmor2> ogra_: give me a minute I was busy with the n-m issue :)
<ogra_> heh, yeah, dont feel pushed ...
<rsalveti> davmor2: if you can, mind adding debug output for both ofono and nm?
<rsalveti> and then trying to reproduce the 3g issue
<rsalveti> in theory latest nm should behave way better than before
<rsalveti> at least it now works fine for both maguro and mako when testing locally
<popey> ogra_: hmm hang on
<popey> unity just died on me
<ogra_> oh man
<popey> phablet    727 23.3  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   16:05   4:00 [unity8] <defunct>
<davmor2> rsalveti: I blame ogra_  and his 5.1 request 5 was perfect ;)  I'll get as much info as I can and try and reproduce it
<ogra_> not restarting ?
<popey> nope
<popey> what logs do I grab?>
<cwayne_> stgraber, ack, thanks
<ogra_> /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log in any case
<plars> can't seem to reproduce it
<popey> bah, why don't we ship pastebinit by default
<plars> maybe lool is right, but if they have our gps working so well, I think they should start sending us patches :)
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067099/
<ogra_> popey, heh, well, file a bug with that, i cant read anything out of it
<ogra_> that needs a unity8 person
<popey> ya
<ogra_> is the container still running ?
<popey> how can I tell?
<ogra_> lxc-info -n android
<popey> lxc-info: failed to open log file "/var/log/lxc/android.log" : Permission denied
<davmor2> popey, ogra_ : hmm apparently opening lots of apps isn't good for it :D
<popey> state:   RUNNING
<popey> pid:       456
<ogra_> oh, as root/sudo indeed
<popey> yes
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> so its not on a low level, thats good
<ogra_> and there are unity8 changes queued
<ogra_> with luck they fix it :)
<showman-i9300> Hi?????????????
<popey> hello
<showman-i9300> hello popey
<showman-i9300> Can you help?
<ogra_> how would he know
<ogra_> you didnt ask anything yet
<popey> I don't know. Can I help????????????
<davmor2> ogra_: popey: hmmm messaging indicator doesn't go blue on a new message
<showman-i9300> I'm Spanish, sorry my bad speak to the English. I'm using google translator
 * popey invites dpm to translate
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1221323
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221323 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashed on device image 20130905.1" [Undecided,New]
<showman-i9300> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315397
<showman-i9300> I can install ubuntu without changing my kernel touch
<davmor2> charging always seems to show as red and not show and accurate level till you unplug it
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, thats on older images too
<rah> showman-i9300: no
<ogra_> we got it with the new indicator stack
<showman-i9300> I'm using siyah kernel with dual boot
<dpm> showman-i9300, so far you are doing very well in English, but let me know if I can help with translating
<rah> showman-i9300: the kernel needs particular options for ubuntu touch
<davmor2> ogra_: I've been on holiday I'm still playing catch up :D
<cwayne_> stgraber, we're fixing the tarball now, please let us know when there's an initrd we can test out :)
<xnox> stgraber: uploaded and building. I hope it has all the right stuff. The builds suppose to finish in ~40min time, but last time upload stages where hanging =/ and taking about 2.5h instead =(
<xnox> so do keep ah eye on the build.
<showman-i9300> *dpm ¿quieres que hable en español?
<dpm> showman-i9300, como quieras, aunque estoy a punto de marchar, lo siento :/
<dpm> showman-i9300, pero de momento veo que te defiendes bien en ingles :)
<showman-i9300> mi ROM preferida es MIUI
<showman-i9300> Uso kernel con dual-boot
<showman-i9300> Actualmente tengo MIUI 3.8.2 android v.4.1.1 y second rom CM10.1 android v4.2.2 y funciona todo
<showman-i9300> I want to change my second rom CM10.1 by Ubuntu touch
<showman-i9300> Is it mission impossible?
<dpm> showman-i9300, creo que puede ser complicado, aunque no soy un experto en multiples ROMS. A lo mejor sergiusens puede echarte una mano
<showman-i9300> if ubuntu kernel touch supports CM theory is that it should work.
<showman-i9300> Seria la mejor manera de dar un empujon a ubuntu tocuh, poder probarla sin afectar a la rom principal.
<showman-i9300> SERGIUSENS ¿eres el guru que sabe solucionar mis dudas?
<showman-i9300> *sergiusens hola
<showman-i9300> #sergiusens hola
<showman-i9300> @sergiusens
<showman-i9300> dpm una ultima pregunta
<ogra_> i think he is not around today
<rsalveti> xnox: stgraber: changed the cron script to run it at every hour, creating a tarball with the timestamp as `date -u +%Y%m%d-%H%M`
<xnox> rsalveti: awesome.
<stgraber> rsalveti: thanks!
<xnox> rsalveti: when you have time, have you seen the list of redundant paths in bug #1220688
<ubot5> bug 1220688 in android (Ubuntu) "Remove extra paths from the original tarball" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220688
<rsalveti> xnox: yup, in my backlog
<rsalveti> thanks for reporting it
<xnox> rsalveti: cool, that's where it should be =) not terribly high priority =)
<rsalveti> yeah, but it'll help reducing a bit more :-)
<lool> ssweeny: did you see my ping about pushing to lp:ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks?
<ssweeny> lool, no i must hav emissed it
<lool> ssweeny: 16:34 < lool> ssweeny: Could you get me commit access to ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks?
<lool> asac, plars, stgraber: I don't explain it but http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4005/security/ passed
<lool> so check-ufw is good again on maguro
<lool> let's see mako
<ogra_> that failed iirc
<plars> lool: this is what I saw earlier also on my maguro
<lool> ogra_: I think it didn't run
<ogra_> oh, it was re-started then, i saw it failed before
<lool> ogra_: do you have a link to a failed run?
<ssweeny> lool, i'm afraid mfisch is the only one who can commit to it and he's on holiday
<ogra_> lool, no
<plars> the previous run where it failed was on 20130905
<ssweeny> lool, i guess we have to commit to the ubuntu branch
<plars> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-security/44/
<lool> ogra_: the last failure on mako is from 04.3 which didn't have the fix
<plars> this was on 20130905.1 and it passed
<ogra_> lool, oh, i got confused by the disordered frontpage of the dashboard
<plars> was 5.1 not expected to pass for some reason?
<plars> ogra_: ah, right :) that's a known problem... dashboard hasn't quite caught up to all the confusing renumbering issues
<ogra_> plars, well, no, the opposite :)
<lool> ssweeny: ok, will submit as a mp and just upload
<seb128> charles, mpt: hey, I was wondering if you know what's the recommended approch for keypad-like-uis, should that be a shared widget, a toolkit component, just the osk?
<ssweeny> lool, ok, thanks
<seb128> charles, mpt: e.g https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-bluetooth-pair.png or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-security-privacy-lock-security-switch-swipe.png
<seb128> Laney, ^ fyi (I know we discussed that before, I'm not sure we ever got a reply)
<Laney> I think that you're supposed to use input method hints to tell the osk what form to take
<mterry> Laney, I'm adding support for the "StatsWelcomeScreen" setting, and the system settings don't seem to be changing the value in AccountsService
<ogra_> davmor2, btw, how is the image looking
<charles> seb128, looks like the osk would be a good match, can we tell it to reject nonnumeric entry?
<seb128> charles, Laney: some people suggested to use the "osk in numeric mode" before I think
<Laney> mterry: does it work when you set it in the session manually?
<seb128> tmoenicke, bfiller: ^ do you know?
<Laney> did for me when I developed it
<davmor2> ogra_: a few glitches but nothing more than usual I have made unity crash yet but I did cause and out of memory restart by the look of it :)
<davmor2> s/have made unity/haven't made unity
<ogra_> ok
<bfiller> charles, Laney : you can set an input method hint on your entry field and it will cause the OSK to display a number keyboard
<ogra_> asac, so popey had a unity crash, davmor2 saw the supposedly fixed NM issue still
<ogra_> asac, does that sound releasable to you ?
<charles> bfiller, sounds good
<mterry> Laney, I didn't try in session manually, but when I set manually (using dbus-send) as root, it works
<Laney> mterry: It might be a polkit/device thing
<asac> popey: tell me more about the unity crash? reproducible?
<Laney> does it work on your desktop?
<bfiller> charles, Laney : the current keyboard impl is slightly broken for number layout but working on a fix that should land any day now
<mterry> Laney, didn't try
<ogra_> bug 1221323
<ubot5> bug 1221323 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashed on device image 20130905.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221323
<asac> ogra_: when did the NM issue that we try to fix break at first?
 * mterry tries
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<popey> asac: not tried to reproduce
<ogra_> asac, oh, i dont remember, but quite a while ago
<ogra_> (NM that is)
<asac> popey: but your phone is usable?
<Laney> mterry: So we may have to temporarily ship a polkit override that opens it up
<popey> having to reboot it now asac
<asac> popey: i think i need your feeling if rick will suffer too much :)
<mterry> Laney, temporariy?
<Laney> yes
<popey> asac: trying to reproduce now
<Laney> it's a problem with polkit authorisations and active sessions
<asac> ogra_: can you summarize the NM bug one more time?
<ogra_> we do the same for NM btw
<asac> its symptoms?
<mpt> seb128, charles: Laney is right, the keypad and the OSK (and the date and time pickers) should be siblings that behave in the same ways
<mterry> Laney, oh, because we aren't using real session management yet?
<ogra_> asac, 3g doesnt come up until you restart nm
<Laney> mterry: something like that
<popey> 3g is up here
<Laney> one of those things that should be solved with lightdm
<popey> without restarting nm
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, we override polkit in a few places already until lightdm lands
<asac> popey: NM is on maguro afaik
<mpt> seb128, that particular text field accepts only numerals, therefore it gets the numeric keypad rather than the OSK.
<ogra_> popey, yeah, seems to be maguro only
<Laney> if setting works on your desktop I'd say that was ok for now
<popey> kk
<Laney> but if lightdm looks risky we can override it
<Laney> in a couple of weeks or so
<asac> ogra_: so given we carry this for a while, i wouldnt block on NM
<asac> for a while == across a few /currents going back
<ogra_> asac, right, but i wanted a judgement about the unity crash
<ogra_> NM is no regression
<ogra_> and unity might be a one time crasher
<asac> yeah lets wait for popey's assessment. if its hard to reproduce i wouldn't say its a regression over last /current
<asac> so wouldnt block
<ogra_> right
<asac> but we want these to be investigated somewhat
<asac> popey: can you upload your .crash next time as well?
<seb128> :
<asac> or maybe you still have a unity8.crash for the bug
<seb128> mpt, ok, but the osk has a "numerical mode" no?
<ogra_> xnox, nice ... 40min was accurate this time it seems
<mpt> seb128, I don't know. If it does, great. :-)
<popey> asac: no crash file
<popey> asac: I ran "ubuntu-bug unity8" hoping it would do the Right Thing™
<asac> :)
<ogra_> one would hope so
<popey> I did it as root though which may be the problem?
<popey> unity was zombied
<asac> ogra_: can you check with ricmm how far his merge is away?
<asac> ogra_: if thats longe rthan it would take to try your androiid changes including getting a dashboard back
<asac> we could try doing that thing
<ogra_> asac, he said a few hours
<seb128> bfiller, thanks, I need to try that number keyboard mode, though some of those designs have extra keys to add extra chars (like the dialpad needs to be able to do +*#)
<asac> ogra_: but if you feel its too late lets do it tomrrow
<ogra_> about 1h ago
<xnox> ogra_: i hope stgraber can appreciate the swiss timing on that build =)
<asac> we like precision
<asac> yes :)
<stgraber> :)
<ogra_> asac, i have to wait in any case for the android package to be published, there were a few changes
<popey> having difficulty reproducing it asac , but then last time it happened when the phone was just sat on my desk
<ogra_> so lets push that one then i'd say
<bfiller> seb128: there are different hints for number field and phone number field, where the later will show the  extras keys you are referring to
<asac> popey: so you say you sometimes see these crashes? even with the previous current?
<asac> ogra_: right.
<asac> ogra_: go ahead.. and then check
<popey> no
<popey> this was a one off, i can't recall my last unity 8 crash before todays image
<asac> kk
<asac> well, if its not easy to reproduce lets risk it
<asac> we get more unity8 stuff anyway, so we can blame them after :)
<asac> lol
<popey> \o/ blame
<seb128> bfiller, do you know if that's documented somewhere?
<asac> 18:04 < jdstrand> asac: hey-- can you make sure click-apparmor 0.1.9 and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.0.29 are pulled in?
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: ^ any idea which stacks those would come from?
<asac> kenvandine: ^ ?
<bfiller> seb128: yeah, looking..
<ogra_> asac, done
<seb128> bfiller, thanks
<asac> lool: any new ideas on touch_ro that we want to land?
<asac> ogra_: \o/
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, ro is waiting for new android
<ogra_> i,e, for the next build
<asac> ogra_: new android waits on you?
<asac> ok.
<asac> so i guess we dont want to do your switch as well
<asac> that might make things blurry
<ogra_> asac, new android is in publishing state, i wait for it
<asac> -> so lets do lool for now
<asac> get his touch_ro done
<bfiller> seb128: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-textinput.html#inputMethodHints-prop
<ogra_> asac, we cant always leave android out of sync with what we release
<ogra_> this was supposed to be fixed weeks ago
<seb128> bfiller, great, thanks
<asac> ogra_: i know
<asac> ogra_: we discussed it today already
<asac> it can wait a day
<ogra_> asac, it takes me another our to roll it back
<asac> though we could do it now, but since we have lool waiting for his stuff
<ogra_> *hour
<asac> ogra_: roll what back?
<ogra_> the 300 lines of code changes to cdimage
<asac> ogra_: did your work already?
<lool> asac: new ideas?  it worked!
<asac> ogra_: we dont want it now
<asac> ogra_: we didnt want ... i thought we backed it out already
<ogra_> asac, long before you told me to stop the line
<lool> ogra_: whatwhat
<asac> lool: cool so we can switch
<asac> ?
<ogra_> lool, mmy changes that make cdimage use the android package instead of half package half jenkins build (which is all the time out of sync) landed this morning
<bfiller> seb128: we don't support all of them yet, but do support the following Qt.ImhHiddenText, Qt.ImhNoPredictiveText, Qt.ImhFormattedNumbersOnly, Qt.ImhDialableCharactersOnly, Qt.ImhEmailCharactersOnly, Qt.ImhUrlCharactersOnly
<lool> asac: I think; I mean, we've had good runs and we've had a passing check-ufw run on maguro, so I would think it's as good with sufficient retries as touch images
<lool> asac: ^
<asac> plars: can you give the .1 images some love?
<lool> ogra_: right, but that's not related to system-image
<asac> so we have the same results? then we can switch to just focus on those and lool can send his mail
<ogra_> lool, tell that to asac
<lool> system-image will use the cdimage image
<ogra_> lool, right
<asac> lool: i didnt want such a change to happen while we try to get images out and land things isolated
<ogra_> asac, we hopefully have better results ... not the same
<lool> asac: we had the same results on mako and maguro, but tests haven't completed in the last day because of the number of uploads
<asac> ogra_: so you say the next image will pick your stuff up?
<ogra_> asac, yes
<plars> asac: err... the touch or touch_ro ones?
<asac> ogra_: ok, so kick another build off right away
<asac> ogra_: if there is a regressionm, we back your stuff out for unity
<plars> asac: the touch ones are about as good as we can get, and I've tagged all the bugs on it
<plars> asac: the touch_ro ones are still running I think
<lool> asac: maguro runs for 05.1 are identical
<ogra_> asac, and it means that the system.zip, recovery.img and system.img wil actually match the boot.img .... which it did before only by random luck
<ogra_> asac, and i'm waiting for the android package to land
<asac> ogra_: then back it out
<lool> asac: mako didn't complete yet, but security passed
<asac> we want to know that its good before landing unity
<ogra_> asac, which should happen within the next ten minutes or so
<asac> ogra_: why do we wait?
<asac> ogra_: thought it was good before
<lool> asac: can we promote the current image before we land unity?
<lool> or kick a rebuild
<ogra_> asac, so stgraber gets his ro fixes in
<asac> thought they are in?
<asac> the tests are succeeding
<lool> asac, ogra_: Rather than pushing this one more change, could we please promote the images and then land it?
<ogra_> no, they are in the new android package
<asac> lool: its promoted
<seb128> bfiller, great!
<asac> lool: well the rw got promoted
<ogra_> lool, 05.1 is /current since a few minutes
<lool> oh cool
<asac> so if the RO are good you can announce that folks should switch
<lool> asac: so the ro too
<lool> asac: let's switch
<lool> stgraber: !  ^^^
<asac> ogra_: so seems stgrabers change is not essential
<ogra_> asac, it is for maguro ...
<ogra_> (enables swap)
<asac> we dont want swap
<ogra_> its not essential to pass the tests ... but essential for using the device :)
<asac> ogra_: i want to have a rebuild without further changes
<asac> at best
<asac> so we see that your change did not change a thing
<ogra_> we want swap until we dont need it anymore
<asac> i dont want swap
<asac> why would we hide that?
<ogra_> unless you prefer having to reboot all the time if you run out of ram over the day
<asac> yeah. i somewhat feel that would be more appropriate
<asac> ogra_: we have now the app life cycle
<asac> that should deal with it
<asac> lets not do it
<asac> stgraber: ^^
<asac> what do you think?
<asac> kill swap because we have app life cycle now
<ogra_> we have the app lifecycle once Mir is in
<lool> asac, ogra_: Confirmed to stgraber + community team that we could announce new images as our new baseline
<lool> thanks all!
<ogra_> at least thats what i understood
<asac> ogra_: right. i dont care about this fix though. so lets not loose time
<ogra_> thanks lool :)
<asac> and kick off
 * ogra_ kicks off
<asac> good
<asac> ogra_: so who is the gatekeeper for android landings?
<ogra_> if it fails i blame the tests :P
<kenvandine> asac, those don't appear to be in any stacks
<lool> ssweeny, mhr3: uploaded upstart job, with adjustments to pathname discussed with seb128: /custom/xdg/data is the new data_dir
<ogra_> asac, well, xnox ... even though he doesnt want to be
<asac> jdstrand: how do the packages you want get into the image?
<lool>  subject: [ubuntu/saucy-proposed] ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks 0.2
<ogra_> asac, the build will pick them up
<ogra_> they are in the archive
<asac> ok
 * asac takes a note
 * ogra_ sees asac writing "pick them up"
<asac> no... "stop that from happening in future" :)
<ssweeny> lool, great. much appreciated
<lool> ssweeny: I didn't take note of other things I had to chase for this, but I think that was it; just ping me if another hook needs to be added or if it doesn't work for you
<jdstrand> asac: can you rephrase? I don't understand
<ssweeny> lool, i think that was it, but i'll definitely pester you if something comes up :)
<stgraber> lool: I'll prepare the announcement and sned it out in a couple of hours
<asac> jdstrand: i guess you can ignore
<next_> hello everyone
<lool> stgraber: \o/
<next_> i was wondering, does ubuntu touch onces install on nexus 7, can you use a terminal
<asac> lool: gave a quick update to ue-leads
<dpm> lool, did you take any notes when cross-compiling the qzxing plugin? Can I reproduce your steps to try the cross-compilation myself?
<asac> mentioned you will send more details to the world
<next_> i want to use the terminal to install arm apps and other things for testing
<next_> :)
<ogra_> next_, waht holdds you back ? just do it then
<next_> well ok, i try it out today with my nexus 7. i was wondering after installed will i have accessto a terminal. bc i heard that many application on the device are still for show
<ogra_> thats outdated info, many apps work fine
<ogra_> they have rough edges  thought
<ogra_> a terminal app is preinstalled
<next_> really cool, bc i believe ubuntu will show the way the a device can be a all in one. unlike many people that juggle with 3+ devices a day :P
<next_> also to update the device can u use apt-get update and upgrade on the device
<next_> well got to go thanks ogra
<ogra_> :)
<plars> ogra_: so is another build after 5.1 coming today?
<ogra_> plars, currently running, yes
<ogra_> i hoped to have the day today to sort out all possible issue that might show up now
<plars> ogra_: ok, that will pull in all the stuff that has been waiting, including the ubuntu-mir stuff?
<ogra_> but that kind of wasnt the case ... so i'll have to back out the changes again in case something gails
<ogra_> *fails
<ogra_> no, it wont pull it mir
<ogra_> it will just use the android package instead of the jenkins pieces
<xnox> asac: ogra_: not really no. Anyone with push access to hesperidium should be able to land changes, and from there they should be autolanding. Thus manual uploads should be automated out of android package uploads. I'd like to avoid bus factor there.
<plars> ogra_: we have a somewhat large structural change to land for the automation, trying to find a good time to do that
<ogra_> xnox, ++
<xnox> ps. I am EOD.
<ogra_> plars, well, asac just nodded off an image ...
<ogra_> plars, sounds like the best time :)
<ogra_> before we go into blocking mode again for a new /current
<plars> ogra_: yeah, I've got a few things still running on the touch_ro image before it finishes up, then I'm going to try to do it, but I'm wondering if the new image will show up by then :)
<ogra_> plars, it might
<popey> hmm, canonical.com looks a bit odd on the phone http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-05-190838.png
<popey> ahh, its showing the rss feed for some reason
<popey> how odd
<ogra_> thats the new page encryption ...  ask the NSA for keys
<popey> ☻
<asac> plars: hey
<asac> :)
<asac> plars: whats that?
<plars> asac: ?
<asac> plars: we have more in the pipeline for today
<asac> like the real reason for the green effort was to land the main part of unity8 later
<asac> so i would prefer to avoid automation refactor
<plars> asac: yes, I know, we talked about that this morning
<plars> asac: well, the refactor is something we'd like to land soon, so that it doesn't block further progress or needlessly complicate it
<asac> plars: so whats what needs maintenance?
<asac> just general cleanup?
<asac> do we have a landing plan for that?
<plars> asac: it's combining some branches, and making them more friendly to running from host in preparation for testing on click installed apps
<plars> asac: it's been tested, and reviewed about as much as we can without actually pushing it live... our plan was to wait until things quieted down a bit (hopefully today) and land it
<asac> plars: ok that feels we could queue that up for after mir landing (which is monday/tuesday) ... or maybe this weekend :)
<asac> plars: so you wanted to land it tomorrow?
<plars> asac: well, since people are traveling this weekend, might not be the best time
<asac> right
<plars> asac: we can try for tomorrow if you think that will be better
<asac> so i certainly dont want to do that before the unity8 is in
<asac> which happens after ogras cowboy landing of android packaging is in :)
<asac> so i dont see us geting to it before tomorrow
<ogra_> cowboy landing ?!?
<asac> sorry :)
<ogra_> :)
<asac> uncoordinated sideways injection stunt :)
<ogra_> the code passed all tests !
<ogra_> (and i even ran all of them !)
<asac> stunts can go well ... you just need to be good at dodging injuries :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ogra_: cool. next time lets coordinate it and i am sure its fine anyway :)
<ogra_> well, i trust cjwatson's testsuite in cdimage blindly ... the debug build went well as well
<asac> i think it all  mihgt even be perfect
<asac> just would have been painful if we realy wanted to respin the .1 image
<ogra_> the only bit that could have issues is the publishing, since that isnt run during debig
<asac> and we had your stuff already injected
<asac> i have no insight in details. i only see a switch of integration technology :)
<ogra_> well, i would have reverted the merge
<asac> that should be done isoldated and with awareness across the globe to ensure always a perfect resul;t
<ogra_> its huge, but it is also in one single bzr commit
<asac> ogra_: righyt, but you said revert would take you  1h :) ... so :/
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> so easy to back out
<asac> anyway ... as i said, i think we might do a perfect dance now
<ogra_> well, making sure everything is fine again, etc
<asac> with this squeezed in while we wait for ricmm etc.
<ogra_> the bzr uncommit doesnt take 1h :P
<asac> right. that would have taken another 3 hours of reinsuring
<asac> that your backout brings us back to green
<asac> (which is still a risk even now, but at least we managed to get the image out and it would only defer unity8)
<ogra_> if we would build using the old way right now, we would have a broken android layer i think
<asac> anyway.. sometimes you need to take risks :)
<ogra_> nobody rebuilt the jenkins bits
<asac> lool: will you do the public announce of touch_ro? should we first anounce it internally to catch big dogfooding issues? or go all public right away?
<spazzymoto> Hey guys, loading 5.1. Hope i can contribute to your guys effort
<ogra_> go all public but dont praise it as perfect :)
<asac> ogra_: yeah. let me actually boot touch_ro once :)
 * asac needs confidence
<asac> sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<asac> -> installs 5.1
<OrokuSaki_> Anyone know if udev for Ubuntu Touch  has been compiled to support LVM2 partitions.. udevadm settle is hanging for me over something to do with lvm2
<asac> at least that works :)
<fginther> rsalveti, hey regarding testing of image with qt 5.1.1
<asac> spazzymoto: welcome! :)
<plars> rsalveti: hey, fginther was just telling me that we have some image with qt5.1.1 that needs testing?
<plars> bah
<plars> fginther: beat me :)
<asac> i would really like to know how we produced that image :)
<rsalveti> yup :-)
<asac> if its a real image (and not a ppa dist upgrade)
<fginther> rsalveti, are there changes in the image beyond qt 5.1.1? Could we just take the lastest image and add the right packages?
<rsalveti> fginther: better get the image itself
<asac> okay ic
<rsalveti> fginther: and keep that in jenkins
<asac> rsalveti: how can we get a real image?
<rsalveti> asac: created as the mir one
<rsalveti> reusing the livebuild scripts
<asac> rsalveti: hmm. is that a scalable solutionm?
<asac> rsalveti: can we have that automatically for all our current stacks against /current?
<rsalveti> plars: phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending --ubuntu-path http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/qt/ubuntu-touch-saucy-armhf-qt51.zip
<asac> rsalveti: for all of http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/daily/ i would want an image all the time
<rsalveti> plars: sorry, missed you in cc
<asac> can you guys pull that off on your side?
<OrokuSaki_> So nobody knows about udev\systemd and lvm2 for ubuntu touch? =)
<asac> otherwise i have to wait for two month i feel :)
<ogra_> asac, if you build another datacenter it might start to scale :P
<rsalveti> asac: sorry, what exactly do you need?
<asac> rsalveti: so each of those stacks is one integration/staging ppa
<asac> for parts of our stack
<asac> i want those to produce an image out of /current + the changes in the ppa
<ogra_> rsalveti, he wants image builds for all autobuild stacks and test the stacks against the images
<asac> and then have that at disposal
<plars> rsalveti: so... wouldn't that need an android part to go with it? I'm not clear on how phablet-flash copes with things properly when you just give it pieces
<asac> (for testing etc.)
<ogra_> asac, lets discuss that at the sprint
<asac> ogra_: yeah :)
<asac> i will get you and rsalveti and sergiusens in the images for the world topic
<ogra_> heh
<rsalveti> plars: it'll flash the latest android image, which is compatible
<ogra_> not that we have nothing else to do :P
<fginther> rsalveti, ah
<asac> maybe images for the testing/ci slaves woudl be a better title
<ogra_> but yeah, we should get started with it
<rsalveti> asac: right, not so hard to implement I'd guess
<asac> ogra_: is your cowboy image done building?
<rsalveti> would just need more work to integrate it with CI as we want/expect
 * ogra_ still dreams of rootstoch-ng ... so you can do that at home too :)
<asac> rsalveti: i want to have this super scalable... like people see changes piling up, click a button, new image comes along, goes into testing, if green, push
<asac> at best all that on emulator image :)
<ogra_> asac, still riding into the sunset
<OrokuSaki_> Sure would be cool to know if udev supports lvm in ubuntu touch.. I notice some rules in the desktop version of ubuntu 13.10 that do not exist in Ubuntu Touch
<rsalveti> right
<OrokuSaki_> rules regarding dm and lvm2
<rsalveti> asac: then the best I guess would be a script that downloads current, add the ppa and apply the changes
<rsalveti> as you want something fast
<OrokuSaki_> could you guys ask that Ubuntu Touch include support for these partitions at some point?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki_, such rules should be shipped by the respective package
<rsalveti> but we can get into details during next week
<asac> rsalveti: right, but produce an image format that is at best very very close to what we would ship
<rsalveti> as we'd need the ci/qa folks to be involved as well
<OrokuSaki_> hmmm
<asac> so i can reuse all the tools etc. that we have all over the infrastructure
<rsalveti> right, that's fine, one which we can use with phablet-flash
<rsalveti> yup, just like I did for the qt5.1 based image
<OrokuSaki_> ogra@ hmm... off to do more reading, thanks!
<rsalveti> and the mir one as well
<davmor2> cyphermox, rsalveti: Okay so I've just reinstalled 20130905.1 3 times all three have the 3g signal sign but no connection, can you refresh me on what you wanted syslog and....
<asac> rsalveti: yeah. you sergiusens and ogra_ will be in there + all the folks from CI side that are needed
<ogra_> OrokuSaki_, apt-get install lvm2
<ogra_> note that will rebuild your initrd
<asac> rsalveti: anyone else?
<OrokuSaki_> I thought that.. but I swear the lvm2 binary is already on...
<rsalveti> asac: yup, let me add as a topic for next week
<OrokuSaki_> maybe not
<rsalveti> asac: we should have enough people in there next week :-)
<asac> rsalveti: i have the master topic sheet here
<asac> i will schedule this
<asac> in a nice room
<rsalveti> ok
<asac> rsalveti: i have ALL :)
<asac> at least for drinking beers :-P'
<rsalveti> no worries, just remember we need to finish some other stuff as well ;-)
<asac> rsalveti: yeah, we made the strategic decision to place the phonedations room in the other wing of the building for that reason
<asac> ChickenCutlass was good in directing us in that direction, so thank him :)
<rsalveti> ok, cool
<davmor2> asac: I won't be there but we all know what my job is right, I hit things with hammers till they break, oh and apps lots of apps according to popey who just saw what I process roughly in a week :)
<asac> davmor2: i thougt your job is to tell me that everything is good :)
<asac> so i can publish :-P
<rsalveti> davmor2: please enable debug for both nm and ofono
<ogra_> asac, you mean i have to walk long distances to go smoking now ?
<asac> ogra_: yeah, i ensured the smoking area is close to us :)
<ogra_> :)
<asac> thats how i dogded chickens strategy
<asac> so i still get hold of you
<ogra_> haha
<rsalveti> davmor2: in /etc/init/network-manager.conf, change the nm line to 'exec NetworkManager --log-level=DEBUG'
<rsalveti> davmor2: and in /etc/init/ofono.override, exec ofonod -p ril,rilmodem,provision,mbpi,nettime
<rsalveti> ops: 'exec ofonod -d -p ril,rilmodem,provision,mbpi,nettime'
<rsalveti> with the extra '-d' in there
<rsalveti> then reboot and see if you're able to reproduce the issue
<rsalveti> if so, just paste your syslog
<OrokuSaki_> @ogra what about lvm support in the touch script with udevadm settle
<davmor2> rsalveti: right give me 5 I'll grab the syslog of the none connect first and then I'll throw in the debug stuff
<ogra_> OrokuSaki_, well, you would have to knit that in somehow indeed
<OrokuSaki_> I removed settle and just put in sleep for 20 seconds.. so far so good
<ogra_> OrokuSaki_, there is an lvm script somewhere i guess ... you should just make sure to depend on it
<OrokuSaki_> =) thanks! I am not good with lvm2
<asac> ogra_: when do you arrive in BOS?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> :P
 * ogra_ needs to look it up
<asac> you arrrive at yes
<asac> thats good
<asac> ogra_: obh i have that info
<asac> now i remember
<asac> dont worry
<ogra_> 08 SEP 20:10
<asac> ogra_: you are probably lazily flying through FRA and not coming to HAM first?
<asac> :-P
<ogra_> my car is our of TUEV
<asac> next time come by car here the day before :)
<ogra_> *out of
<asac> oh
<ogra_> else i would have considered that
<asac> well, train will do :)
<asac> ok next time i will remind you
<ogra_> nah, if i go on a train i'll pnly go to FRA
<ogra_> WHEEEEE !!!!!!!
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130905.3/
 * ogra_ dances
<ogra_> and finally all files have the right timestamp \o/
<spazzymoto> 5.1 data working fine from first boot this side
<lool> asac: stgraber will announce, then i think community team will relay it
<davmor2> rsalveti, cyphermox: right this is the normal syslog then nmcli c then syslog with debug enabled https://pastebin.canonical.com/97017/
<mhall119> stgraber: when you have time https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/add-friends-qml-touch/+merge/184169
<sil2100> asac: give me a minute, I'll check
<rsalveti> Sep  5 18:42:29 ubuntu-phablet rsyslogd-2177: imuxsock lost 796 messages from pid 1139 due to rate-limiting
<rsalveti> argh
<rsalveti> annoying syslog
<rsalveti> davmor2: mind changing your syslog config as well? see http://www.rsyslog.com/changing-the-settings/
<rsalveti> just increase the default number to a big number
<sil2100> asac: click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu are not daily release, we pull them in manually during the testing period in the indicators and platform stacks
<sil2100> *released
<rsalveti> davmor2: and then reboot
<davmor2> rsalveti: hahaha
<lool> asac: doesn't seem like your message to leads made it
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: how do I connect to wifi with today's touch image?
<davmor2> mdeslaur: drop the network indicator currently reading 3g and select the network you want to connect to?
<mdeslaur> davmor2: it's not asking for a password or anything when I do that...I'm a bit stumped
<ogra_> added secutiry :)
<mdeslaur> ogra_: stupid security
<mdeslaur> :P
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> mdeslaur: mine did are you keeping the indicator lowered?
<mdeslaur> davmor2: yeah
<mdeslaur> davmor2: it gets checked, but doesn't do anything further
<popey> mdeslaur: run phablet-network when connected over usb?
<mdeslaur> popey: oh, so it's currently broken? I have to manually transfer settings?
<popey> well, for some that works, and for some you need to restart nm
<mdeslaur> hrm, used to work fine
<mdeslaur> ok, I'll give it a try
<mdeslaur> hrm, phablet-network just hangs
<mdeslaur> oh, here we go "Network connection failed to become active."
<davmor2> rsalveti: https://pastebin.canonical.com/97018/
<davmor2> rsalveti: please say that is better :)
<mdeslaur> ah! success...needed a reboot
<mhall119> cjwatson: alecu: every time I install a Click app from the dash I get 2 entries in the "Installed Apps" section
<mhall119> both with no icon :(
<rsalveti> davmor2: checking :-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: did you leave that upset_and_confuse="mhall119" flag in place on click?
<rsalveti> ogra_: so is latest image already using your changes in cdimage?
<rsalveti> (sorry, huge backlog)
<rsalveti> (I blame asac :P)
<davmor2> ogra_: how are we on 5.3 what the hell happened to 5.2? :D
<rsalveti> davmor2: awe: cyphermox: check https://pastebin.canonical.com/97018/
<rsalveti> seems nm requests the data connection
<rsalveti> and seems that ofono connects successfully
<rsalveti> but it never returns to NM
<rsalveti> seems NM is waiting for ofono to return with the request_data_call status
<davmor2> rsalveti: so erm broken then?  and that was just my thumb no hammer involved honest :)
<asac> rsalveti: we respun a .2 or .3 for ogras cdimage changes
<asac> the .1 doesnt have that stuff
<asac> rsalveti: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130905.3/ should have his changes
<asac> plars: that one already in testing?
<rsalveti> Sep  5 19:01:16 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[1143]: drivers/rilmodem/rilutil.c:ril_util_get_netmask() address: 178.107.100.152 netmask: 255.255.255.0
<cjohnston> asac: .3 is currenty running
<rsalveti> Sep  5 19:01:16 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[1143]: src/network.c:ofono_netreg_status_notify() /ril_0 status 1 tech 2
<rsalveti> davmor2: what is the output of ifconfig?
<rsalveti> asac: cool, thanks
<asac> rsalveti: if there are regressions we back out :)
<rsalveti> another job to disable at jenkins once fginther fixes it
<asac> but i doubt there are
<davmor2> rsalveti: I just started a flash of 5.3
<asac> ogra was lim 100% sure
<asac> that it is identical
<awe> rsalveti, kinda hard to tell from just a syslog
<AskUbuntu> How to do for install the latest version of ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/341867
<rsalveti> asac: well, not identical :-)
<rsalveti> asac: different toolchain, etc
<rsalveti> it should be, but still, surprises are expected somehow
<awe> but sounds like the problem I saw earlier with NM stuck in the prepare state, and the ofono connection properly set up
<asac> rsalveti: not good
<rsalveti> awe: that's the syslog with debug for both nm and ofono
<asac> rsalveti: :)
<cwayne_> stgraber, hi, any update on the initrd? :)
<asac> rsalveti: i was right to hold it back
<stgraber> cwayne_: it'll take a while
<asac> but now its in ... lets cross fingers
<rsalveti> yup :-)
<rsalveti> should be good
<cwayne_> stgraber, as in, days? or later today? or next week?
<stgraber> cwayne_: the change isn't difficult but I need to do it, test it, then upload that package wait for it to publish, then upload a no change rebuild of android, wait an hour or so, then rebuild an image
<stgraber> cwayne_: late today I guess
<davmor2> awe: I have the 3g symbol like I did on 05 (which connected no issues) 5.1 though hates 3g is my only conclusion, updating to 5.3 now will let you guys know if it is the same
<rsalveti> should be the same, nothing changed in there regarding nm and ofono
<rsalveti> might just be a timing issue
<cwayne_> stgraber, ah, i understand, thanks
<rsalveti> davmor2: please give it a try, and open a bug against network-manager with the logs
<rsalveti> davmor2: and assign that to cyphermox
<awe> rsalveti, did the new NM land, or is it still in proposed?
<rsalveti> landed yesterday
<awe> k
<awe> rsalveti, not sure what you mean about ofono not returning from request_data_call status?  Are you saying you see an ofono hang in the log?
<rsalveti> awe: I mean it's either ofono not getting back to nm or some issue in the nm code when handling the notification/return status
<awe> k
<rsalveti> Sep  5 19:01:15 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[800]: <info> (/ril_0) updated available interfaces
<rsalveti> right before the connection is in place
<rsalveti> so it seems nm got notified that something changed in ril_0
<mmcc> Hi all, I have a question about the Applications scope UI. Is it still under active development? I reflashed with the 0828 image a bit ago, and I just thought that a bunch of apps disappeared. I only just now realized that I can expand the "Installed" section. Is there any plan to provide more of a visual hint that those sections are expandable?
<mmcc> I see the little 'v' in the header, but that's awfully subtle, and I totally missed it
<davmor2> cyphermox: awe: rsalveti: It's asac 's (sorry asac you seem to blamed for everything else :) ) fault 5.3 has the same thing,  when I first login and run through the guide I see the wifi nm indicator it changes to the 3g indicator but when I open the browser nothing,   I'll file a bug add all the debug stuff , but it will have to wait for tomorrow now, my eod was 30 minutes ago I'll give you a ping with the bug
<davmor2> night all
<awe> davmor2, ok
<stgraber> ogra_: so is it safe to assume the phablet user is always 32011:32011?
<awe> davmor2, one thing, please don't use "-d" for ofono, it logs everything under the starts
<awe> s/starts/stars/
<rsalveti> stgraber: depends :-) that's currently hardcoded in the live-build scripts
<alecu> mhall119: yes, click apps are being shown twice: this happens because both unity-lens-applications and unity-click-scope are running.
<rsalveti> if that's enough for you
<rsalveti> but we hope to change that before the release
<alecu> mhall119: we are aiming to have only the latter
<alecu> mhall119: regarding the missing icon, I'm affected by that too, and currently looking for a solution.
<stgraber> rsalveti: yeah, good enough. I need to chown the customization files after they're copied, so I'll hardcode in one more place (initrd)
<rsalveti> stgraber: ok
<asac> stgraber: lool: so will touch_ro auto update?
<asac> without phablet-flash? or is that a next step we still have to do?
<cwayne_> is there any screencast software working in utouch?
<lool> asac: you should be able to update between daily images
<lool> asac: with OS updates in system settings
<asac> jcastro: can you make touch_ro the default selection?
<lool> asac: there's a cmdline system-image-cli, useful when forcing an update from daily-proposed to daily-proposed for instance
<asac> lool: daily == our blessed? nice
<asac> ic
<asac> well doen
<asac> done
 * asac waits for the blogpost :)
<asac> cjohnston: can you sneak in making touch_ro the default selection on dashboard?
<asac> jcastro: sorry that wasnt for you :)
<asac> cjohnston: nevermind... mixed something up i think
<cjohnston> asac: there was an issue with jenkins publishing jobs.. I restarted that a little while ago, let me see if the data has been published, if so I'll work on getting it into the dashboard
<SPI_> q
<asac> cjohnston: publishing == dashboard update?
<asac> thanks.
<cjohnston> publishing == to pubic jenkins
<asac> cjohnston: the sort order would be good to fix though
<cjohnston> asac: josepht is working on hat AIUI
<asac> kk
<asac> thanks
<cjohnston> s/hat/that
 * lool => &
<cjohnston> asac: I suspect another 10 minutes or so
<popey> cwayne_: not that I'm aware of, I take screenshots and video via another phone as a camera
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, my changes are in and .3 is the first image having them
<ogra_> stgraber, atm yes, i hope it doesnt stay that way though :)
<ogra_> but i doub t we'll change it for 13.10
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, if it does we'll just have to remember to change the uid/gid in the initrd too
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> does it need to know it before / is there ?
<ogra_> i wonder if we couldnt just clever fish it out of /etc/passwd
<stgraber> ogra_: sure we could, I'm just lazy :)
<stgraber> ogra_: I considered using stat against /home/phablet and then use the same uid/gid as that
<ogra_> yeah, lets get back to that once we drop the pahblet user
<ogra_> i would really prefer we had something oem-config ish
<ogra_> and no predictable username
<cjohnston> asac: everything that has completed should now be on the dashboard
 * ogra_ goes afk 
<rsalveti> ogra_: oem config would indeed be nice
<rsalveti> but guess too much to ask for 13.10
<OrokuSaki_> driving me nuts
<OrokuSaki_> my timing is hard to get down
<OrokuSaki_> sometimes it works with graphics.. sometimes it doesn't
<OrokuSaki_> every other time or so
<OrokuSaki_> first boot always works
<OrokuSaki_> second boot... doesn't
<OrokuSaki_> third does
<OrokuSaki_> I am using 08292013.2... maybe I should update
<OrokuSaki_> I did update my system image
<asac> ogra_: thanks. rock solid work it seems! :)
<asac> have a good one
<OrokuSaki_> I bet its powerd
<asac> plars: some dirty results on mako i think
<asac> byut thats RW
<asac> we can also focus on RO (but it doesnt have results yet)
<plars> asac: yes, I noticed
<plars> asac: I'm going to restart those in a bit
<asac> plars: guess something for our retry record
<CaptSaltyJack> quick Q. I'm confused about the new direction of developer.ubuntu.com and the SDK. it seems the new dev tools are for mobile/touch only. how do I develop Ubuntu desktop apps? (preferably with Python)
<OrokuSaki_> I compiled the camera-app in the sdk for x64... it didn't work because it didn't have a camera service.. but there was a way in the menu
<OrokuSaki_> Build, Ubuntu Touch, Build Package.. notice it does not say.. for device
<OrokuSaki_> going off of memory
<CaptSaltyJack> I think the developer.ubuntu.com site needs some work. it says nothing about how to develop desktop apps
<CaptSaltyJack> I guess I'm in the wrong channel for this topic tho :)
<OrokuSaki_> Anyway to speed up the boot process.. its slow to boot up every reboot
<OrokuSaki_> something to do with profiling and timeout 180 in an upstart config with ureadahead or plymouth?
<OrokuSaki_> @anyone
<fginther> rsalveti, how can we verify that the qt 5.1.1 image is loaded on the device?
<fginther> plars, ^
<rsalveti> fginther: don't think we have a stamp for it, but just list the qt packages
<rsalveti> or check if the qt5-beta-proper ppa is enabled by default
<rsalveti> I can add some sort of stamp in there, to avoid such issues with further images
<stgraber> lool: almost ready with the blog post, just trying to get a good screenshot of the UI :)
<stgraber> lool: (well, flashing an old image now so I have the UI show something useful)
<asac> om26er_: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4009/webbrowser-app-autopilot/ you think thats a real one?
<lool> stgraber: ah  :-)
<om26er_> asac, yes, it was not able to reveal the toolbar due to some reason
<om26er_> but then other tests do the same thing as well and they passed
 * plars sees .4 has shown up even
<stgraber> lool: I'm sure I missed something: https://www.stgraber.org/2013/09/05/ubuntu-touch-system-images-now-default/
<lool> stgraber: reading
<lool> stgraber: "writeable" but then immediately after "touch .writable_..." => "writable"
<plars> fginther: err... I'm hitting a problem
<lool> hmm you seem to prefer the other one
<plars> fginther: phablet-flash doesn't seem to work with --bootstrap and --ubuntu-path at the same time
<fginther> rsalveti, ^^
<lool> stgraber: looks good to me too!  don't think we need to cover channels and such there
<stgraber> lool: I'l standardize on writable since I can't change that one (I actually prefer writable, I think it was the spellchecking that pushed me towards writeable)
<plars> rsalveti: ^ - I can probably hack around it for this run, but it is something to consider in the future if we have a custom image we want to test
<stgraber> lool: no, I'd rather not bore people about channels and version numbers
<lool> stgraber: if it's of any confort, whatever I use as dict in vim has writable and doesn't have writeable
<asac> plars: the touch_ro are a bit slow appearing or are stuck? :)
<rsalveti> plars: right, had this issue earlier today as well, we should have a bug for that
<lool> stgraber: is it worth making a special mention of the SDK as a specific use case that might be hit by that?
<plars> asac: well, there are a lot of builds, I'm going to have to kill some of the old ones so that these can fast-forward to the .4 ones I think
<lool> perhaps this is better covered in the community team's coverage
<asac> plars: i didnt see a .3 at all
<rsalveti> plars: mind opening a bug against phablet-tools?
<lool> stgraber: feel free to jump in the email thread on this BTW
<asac> plars: whats int the .4?
<rsalveti> I can confirm and we can ask sergio to fix it tomorrow
<plars> asac: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130905.4.changes
<asac> plars: why was that spun?
<asac> oh that happened at the regular tick
<asac> i see
<asac> plars: your call. not sure how far the .3 are
<plars> asac: looking
<asac> i dont really care about the new build, but wouldn't midn picking that up
<asac> i would prefer to have a fresh picture before we land unity9
<asac> :)
<asac> 8
<asac> ricmm: guess its a bit away still?
<ricmm> asac: apparently, trying to figure something out with the launcher
<ricmm> otherwise the branche are ready
<asac> ricmm: so my understanding is that you can already merge to trunk
<asac> and the stuff will build nad be staged in the ppa
<asac> and then when folks come back they could copy what you have in there
<asac> and we check that stuff is good
<ricmm> I believe that the plan, merge to trunk and release to PPA without publishing
<ricmm> and we'll make an image out of that and test
<ricmm> but we need to sort this issue first
<asac> right
<asac> ricmm: do you know where that stack ppa is?
<asac> sure
<asac> so drop me a note and we can pick it up in 8 hours and land it if its all in there
<ricmm> no
<ricmm> ok
<asac> ricmm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/apps.cfg
<asac> there is the ppa metnioned
<asac> the other stacks are in the other .cfg's
<ricmm> awesome, thanks
<asac> ricmm: so start frfom there: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/files/head:/stacks/head/
<ricmm> well I dont do the release, ken/cypher can help me with that
<ricmm> when stuff lands
<ricmm> they will just sit in the PPA afterwards
<asac> ricmm: yeah just couldnt spot ken
<asac> cyphermox: good that you are still here :)
<cyphermox> asac: what can I do?
<asac> ricmm: right but you can prep and test from there to be sure and then even if it takes a while
<asac> we can just copy it out tomorrow morning first thing
<asac> cyphermox: help ricmm if he needs you
<asac> :)
<asac> cyphermox: daily-release business
<stgraber> barry: hmm, testing a --channel=daily-proposed --revision=-2 my device jumped channel and went to daily. Now checking whether it's my fault or the client's
<stgraber> barry: it's my fault, will fix it ASAP
<barry> stgraber: phew! :)
<cyphermox> ricmm: I don't know what you are trying to land, but many of the last runs failed due to issues with reaching api.launchpad.net, I reran some of it already and things passed, but it's getting to a point where it's a little late to rerun more stuff, since the next run in in 33 minutes
<ricmm> cyphermox: no pressure
<om26er_> stgraber, hey, about the system-images is there a manual way to flash them? like downloading the image from somewhere ?
<om26er_> *without phablet-flash
<stgraber> om26er_: yes but it's painful, you need to download 12 different files, manually flash the recovery partition and push themm all by hand and write a command file by hand
<om26er_> stgraber, ok, I'll pass then.
<om26er_> stgraber, regarding the size of updates, since they will just be the delta between images, i'd assume we can expect updates as small as 20-30 mbs ?
<stgraber> om26er_: yep, currently the average image is 50MB because of Android being rather massive, but once we stop changing android with every single build, they should go down to 15-20MB
<om26er_> stgraber, that's great
<om26er_> stgraber, last one: do we have plans for something like nightly images (aka daily updates or twice a day lets say) ?
<stgraber> om26er_: yes, we have an update channel that does that, however it's not ready for human consumption at this point, this will hopefully change in the next few weeks.
<om26er_> good to know
<plars> fginther: rsalveti: I see one problem with this qt51 image (installed it locally also)
<rsalveti> plars: problem with the image itself or just unity8 not behaving properly?
<plars> I did the first swipe for the intro, and it got through that screen, but now the rest of the intro appears to be behind the unity shell
<plars> rsalveti: well, unity8 most likely
<plars> rsalveti: now I can't get it to do anything
<mhall119> plars: what's on top? the dash, the tour or the welcome screen?
<plars> mhall119: after clearing the first intro screen, the home screen was on top
<mhall119> huh
<plars> mhall119: and I could see the intro (tour) sort of translucently in the background
<rsalveti> check if unity8 didn't crash, see if apport is running or if you have a crash file
<plars> after waiting for it to turn the screen off, then turning it back on, it seems ok now
<plars> rsalveti: no .crash file
<plars> otherwise, just the 10 second looking it over it seems to be behaving as I would expect
<rsalveti> hm, then please open a bug against unity8 and add qt5.1 as tag
<plars> rsalveti: it's going to go through the automated tests in just a bit, you won't see it on the dashboard but I can give you the link if you have vpn access
<rsalveti> yup, please
<stgraber> barry: ok, should have been fixed, testing that the client does the right thing now
<asac> cyphermox: do you see how much stuff is in the stack ppas?
<asac> waiting?
<asac> cyphermox: do you have links to the ppas?
<cyphermox> there's only one PPA
<asac> cyphermox: which one is that?
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<asac> cyphermox: but you can only publish parts of it to archive?
<asac> or how does that work?
<cyphermox> yeah, we can publish any individual package, that's done via the jenkins jobs
<stgraber> barry: is it just me or did the UI become less usable with the redesign? We used to at least know when it was downloading stuff...
<barry> stgraber: tbh, i haven't tried to use the ui in a couple of days.  let me look
<asac> cyphermox: so i think we should turn on automated publishing on for tonight again
<asac> cyphermox: can you also publish just stacks?
<stgraber> barry: currently you get a big download button which apparently you can click as many times as you want, then at some point that button turns into install&reboot which triggers the reboot when clicked
<asac> cyphermox: so i would like to pump the app stack for instance
<asac> cyphermox: i would prefer not to do the sdk stack
<asac> :)
<asac> cyphermox: i assume thats hard?
<stgraber> barry: I was vaguely hoping for the download button to become a spinner or something instead of just doing things in the background withtout any feedback whatsoever
<stgraber> (only noticed today because I needed a screenshot, I usually do command line updates)
<asac> cyphermox: its really odd to look at tht ppa
<asac> cyphermox: i thought all the packages that were copied would be nicely marked as superseded
<asac> somewhat
<barry> stgraber: yeah, that's what it seems to do for me too.  agreed that's less than helpful
<asac> but thats not the case?
<cyphermox> nah it should be fine if apps is done
<cyphermox> asac: apps is running right now
<asac> cyphermox: building new stuff?
<asac> cyphermox: ok so i assume verything in the ppa that isnt older than 12 hours is not in
<asac> cyphermox: i believe we can do:
<asac> autopilot -> seems safe from comment
<asac> robru: cordova* changes ... what do those impact?
<asac> cyphermox: indicator-datetime -> also feels safe to publish form comment
<asac> cyphermox: same for indicator-network
<asac> cyphermox: so i think we could do one shot of everything that i new and hope :)
<asac> and then continue tomorrow morning
<asac> cyphermox: you say apps is running? so maybe lets wait for that and then manually publish everthing in one shot
<asac> or however you do it usually
<mamenyaka> hello! can someone help?
<genii> !details
<ubot5> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mamenyaka> power button doesn't wake the device, logcat says: D/SurfaceFlinger(  619): Screen acquired, type=0 flinger=0x400c33a8
<mamenyaka> D/qdhwcomposer(  619): hwc_blank: Unblanking display: 0
<mamenyaka> D/qdhwcomposer(  619): hwc_blank: Done unblanking display: 0
<mamenyaka> only after like a half minute the screen turns on
<asac> cyphermox: actually i changed my mind. do nothing. its late even for you, so lets just keep wait till tomorrow morning
<asac> i have more questions i can better do then :)
<asac> cyphermox: thanks and sorry for the noise
<asac> if ricmm needs you help... of course go for it :)
 * asac waves good night
<mamenyaka> genii, ubot5 so... ?
<genii> mamenyaka: Now to wait and see if someone who might know about the issue approaches it with a solution or suggestion.
<mamenyaka> genii, you don't say :D thank you anyway
<mamenyaka> I was hoping ogra_ was still awake, or maybe sergiusens
 * genii makes more coffee and wafts it in their direction
<cyphermox> asac: I'll still be watching the builds until pretty late, most likely
 * RobbyF flipped over to system-images
<stgraber> cwayne_: I finally got around to uploading android to pick up the initrd change, so we should have it in the image tomorrow (the proposed image anyway)
<cwayne_> stgraber, awesome, thank you!
<cwayne_> anyone here know why my changing QML2_IMPORT_PATH doesn't seem to work?
<wbjohnston> hey, does anyone have the ubuntu 13.04 boot image
<wbjohnston> for nexus 7
<wbjohnston> the Dl servers are down, I found a mirror for the main image, but not the boot image
<Tassadar> wbjohnston: they work for me http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/release/
<wbjohnston> you are a god
<wbjohnston> I could not find this page with much searching
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-06
<kdub> what starts surfaceflinger in the flipped image?
<wbjohnston> alright, I've got the image installed but its not leaving the google logo off of boot
<wbjohnston> for a nexus 7
<wbjohnston> I flashed the 13.04 desktop preinstalled and boot image on
<jcastro> wbjohnston: I just ran into that problem
<wbjohnston> did you happen to find a fix
<wbjohnston> jcastro
<wbjohnston> I've flashed the boot image and full image a couple times but it just won't leave the initial google screen
<wbjohnston> not sure what to do on that
<jcastro> not sure either
<jcastro> I hadn't determined if it was my fault yet, heh
<wbjohnston> yeah, I can't either
<wbjohnston> and now I have a fukken brick
<jcastro> I was just going to wait to see if someone finds a solution
<wbjohnston> I would do that
<wbjohnston> but I kinda need the tablet
<wbjohnston> haha
<eolo999> hi I am trying to 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system' on my Nexus 7 but I get this error: ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255
<eolo999> i tried both with and without sudo
<eolo999> it seems it is a quite common thing similar to what Alan Pope reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1215436
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215436 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash fails to wait for phone when doing ubuntu-system flashing" [Undecided,New]
<eolo999> the only difference is that in my case it failed mounting data
<eolo999> c'mon :)
<eolo999> Is there anybody out there ♫♫♫♫♫
<eolo999> INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait
<eolo999> INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait complete
<eolo999> INFO:phablet-flash:Clearing /data and /cache
<eolo999> error: device not found
<eolo999> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero ex
<eolo999> (hope not too long paste)
<eolo999> I rerun the command in with --debug option and I have a python traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6068617/
 * eolo999 never been in a so silent ubuntu channel but I've been missing for long
<mhall119> eolo999: it's kind of late for this channel
<eolo999> mhall119: why? European?
<mhall119> even USA time it's into the evening
<mhall119> eolo999: try "adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server" then re-flashing
<eolo999> I did that
 * eolo999 tries again
<mhall119> it shows on adb devices?
<eolo999> it shows the device when it starts
<eolo999> but in some ways it gets lost in the reboot phase
<mhall119> eolo999: hmmm, try "phablet-flash cdimage-touch" then, maybe it's something with the new read-only system image
<eolo999> (now i'm in a ipdb shell watching that)
<eolo999> it seems mount is returning : 'Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory\r\n'
<eolo999> as if it was invoked improperly
<eolo999> actually error code 255 may be for wrong invocations
<eolo999> WOW!!!
<mhall119> cwayne_: uWoot needs screenhots added to it's MyApps entry :)
<mhall119> eolo999: I have no idea then, try cdimage-touch
<eolo999> ok
<eolo999> mhall119: thx
<cwayne_> mhall119, i'll add some :)
<cwayne_> how do you see it on myapps?
<mhall119> cwayne_: myapps provides the screenshots to the click scope so I can see it on my phone
 * mhall119 just installed uWoot
<cwayne_> mhall119, ah, i haven't seen it in my click scope yet
<cwayne_> so what are our plans for installing new themes?
<cwayne_> are they going to be click packages?
 * cwayne_ just installed his app from myapps
<cwayne_> thats a cool feeling :D
<plars> rsalveti, fginther: the tests weren't happy, not sure how to deal with the absence of /var/log/installer/media-info
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, saw that, I'm creating another image with that stamp
<plars> rsalveti: oh  cool
<plars> rsalveti: I might be able to hack around it, but if you are already making one we'll just use that :)
<rsalveti> yup, should be done soon
<picard> I have installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 4, I didn't used it for onw week or so. now the battery is empty I think. but it is not charging anymore if I plug into a power source. what can I do?
<Guest38595> i have an android phone which isnt supported by ubuntu..but i want to install ubuntu touch..is there any way..or i'll need to build for it
<Snow_> Anyone here working on the phone app ?
<george_> hello
<george_> I am new to IRC
<george_> how does it work? It's like I'm chatting to myself without getting any replies
<dholbach> good morning
<asac> moin dholbach
<dholbach> hey asac
<biba> hi
<biba> anyone here
<biba> i want to know about ubuntu on my andrid
<ogra_> asac, hmm, looks like the tests for ro on mako have never had a full run, there is always a good chunk of tests that dont start at all
<jman> Is there any work being done to port Touch to any Xiaomi phones?
<asac> ogra_: hmm
<asac> ogra_: check with psivaa
<ogra_> at least rw seems to be pretty reliable now
<jman> Just looking at the Mi3 specs, looks promising
<jman> (especially considering price point)
<help_me> can anyone provide a bit of assistance with my tablet?
<help_me> I installed Ubuntu Touch.  It's not quite ready for realtime yet.  Can't access external SD card to revert to Android, can't telnet, bluetooth or access device via usb.
<psivaa> morning :)
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: while we wait for unity, can we maybe push selected stacks?
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: do we have a good overview of what is waiting?
<asac> maybe we can pick 1/3 or so of what is waiting, pipe it in and do an image/validation run?
<ogra_> psivaa, yo ... coulld you take a look at mako touch_ro ? seems like not all tests run there
<asac> psivaa: mornign!
<psivaa> ogra_: will do in a sec
<asac> psivaa: i think there are a few tests in todays _ro run that need some love
<asac> so we can push that as well to /current
<psivaa> asac: ack, will take a look
<ogra_> well, in fact it seems like a few tests have never run on mako yet
<asac> yeah. those i am fine to ignore .. there is one that had a regresison
<asac> which i would like to see go green
<asac> and then we can push the next one
<ogra_> well, they run on maguro ...
<help_me> no one can help?
<Mirv> asac: most stacks are waiting, I haven't collected a list of packages but could do that now
<ogra_> help_me, what kind of tablet is that ?
<sil2100> asac: I would have to take a look on what's in the queue,
<Mirv> I'm compiling the list now
<help_me> Sony Xperia Tablet Z
<ogra_> help_me, then you should talk to the person that maintains the port for this device
<ogra_> help_me, this is a community maintained device, you can find info (about the status and who does the port) on the devices wikipage
<ogra_> !devices | help_me
<ubot5> help_me: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<help_me> i've put in a question to them, but i can break in if i could have access to device in any way or physically power down the unit
<ogra_> contact him/her ...
<DanielBeck> hello. I'm the developer of RamSamSam Reader. I wanted to ask, if someone could check the design of the application. What things should I change to make it better comply with the ubuntu design guidelines.
<jman> Is there a reason that Xiaomi devices are not being ported to? Is it just lack of an interested party?
<ogra_> jman, well, the community would have to do it and nobody stepped up yet
<jman> no technical limitation?
<ogra_> to do a port you actually need the device usually ...
<ogra_> that would be the technical limitation here :)
<jman> likewise here :)
<jman> They're just quite enticing at the moment...
<jman> (if I can get one outside of china that is)
<ogra_> they definitely build exciting devices
<Mirv> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6069481/
<krabappel2548> hello everyone
<krabappel2548> I have a question about merging the rules file of my device in the saucy preinstalled image
<krabappel2548> how do I need to do this? :)
<ogra_> krabappel2548, you can file a bug against ubuntu-touch-sessiion and attach the file to it for example
<ogra_> or if you are familiar with the process file a merge proposal against https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/session-manager-touch/trunk
<xnox> mhall119: am I allowed to have multiple package namespaces?
<psivaa> Mirv: sil2100: i am having to restart jenkins in magners, due to some hang in the locks and latches plugin.
<psivaa> there are some tests cu2d-* running and am wondering if i could abort them and restart?
<dpm> pstolowski, morning! So with the gstreamer*-fluendo-mp3 packages that lool prepared, will the mediascanner be able to index mp3 files?
<dpm> xnox, mhall119 is away today. You might want to ask cjwatson or beuno perhaps.
<pstolowski> dpm: hey! I've yet to check that (will do today)
<dpm> pstolowski, thanks, that'd be great, I'm following up on all the core apps blockers to get a summary of the status by the end of today, so if you could give me a heads up when you find out more later on, that'd be awesome
<xnox> dpm: well, there is no click limitation, but rather store/upload/sso restriction.
<dpm> xnox, then beuno is your man, I think
<dpm> or you can ask on the appstore developers ML
<psivaa> ogra_: asac: i am restarting the jenkins which runs the touch smoke, due to a hang in one of its plugins. so there will be a delay for about 30 mins in the new run results
<ogra_> ok
<dholbach> does anybody know why the icons of installed apps are sometimes not shown after reboot/reflash?
<popey> dholbach: i have been wondering about this too
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday, and happy Fight Procrastination Day! :-D
<popey> JamesTait: nah, we'll fight procrastination tomorrow
<JamesTait> popey, http://instantrimshot.com/
<dholbach> popey, I think I'll file a bug on unity-scope-click about it (not sure if that's the right place, but they can always reassign it, I guess)
<dholbach> popey, bug 1221643
<ubot5> bug 1221643 in Unity Click Scope "Icons of installed apps sometimes(?) don't show up after reboot/reflash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221643
<JamesTait> dholbach, popey: confirmed.
<JamesTait> Saved me the bother of reporting it this morning. :)
<dholbach> I also have two wordchain entries
<dholbach> and that although it's not even installed right now, hum.......
<dholbach> I might have to reflash the device using --wipe to be sure
<rah> I'm getting an error:
<rah> host C++: aprotoc <= external/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/io/printer.cc
<rah> In file included from external/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/io/gzip_stream.h:46:0, from external/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/io/gzip_stream.cc:39:
<rah> /usr/include/zlib.h:34:19: fatal error: zconf.h: No such file or directory
<rah> I have /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/zconf.h but no /usr/include/zconf.h
<rah> the both the zconf.h and zlib.h are in zlib1g-dev
<rah> shouldn't gcc be coping with this?
<davmor2> Morning all
<cjwatson> rah: Are you cross-compiling from amd64 to armhf here?
<rah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zlib/+bug/1155307
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155307 in zlib (Ubuntu) "zconf.h header file is missing for 32 bits arch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rah> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> No
<rah> "No"?
<cjwatson> That bug is wrong
<cjwatson> You need zlib1g-dev:armhf installed, then, or some other arrangement to get the appropriate configuration for the target arch
<rah> but the compilation step says "host C++"
<cjwatson> That bug is from people trying to do gcc -m32 on amd64 to build for i386, anyway, not your case
<rah> so, presumably, that step is not cross compilation but host compilation?
<cjwatson> "host arch" in autotools-speak means the architecture you're compiling for
<cjwatson> Whether that's the case in this build system I don't know, but it's fairly common terminology
<xnox> rah: do note that zconf.h is moved to a multiarch location, thus do check your include paths as one needs two to compile against zlib.
<rah> cjwatson: the "host C++" is not printed by autoconf
<cjwatson> You'll need to get the build system to be more verbose in order to find out what it's actually doing
<rah> host C++: aprotoc <= external/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/io/printer.cc
<cjwatson> rah: Sure, but it's common enough terminology among people doing cross-building
<rah> cjwatson: don't you understand what the ubuntu touch build system is reporting there?
<cjwatson> rah: I haven't a clue
<rah> cjwatson: then why are you responding? :-)
<cjwatson> I do other bits of Ubuntu Touch
<cjwatson> rah: Because I know about cross-building in general
<cjwatson> And about multiarch
<rah> so do I
<rah> I'm asking about the ubuntu touch build
<cjwatson> Have you tried installing zlib1g-dev:armhf to see if it progresses the build?
<rah> nope
<cjwatson> That would seem like a simple thing to do
<rah> it would
<cjwatson> Failing that, the next diagnosis step is to find out what compiler line is actually running here
<rah> W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<rah> how odd
<cjwatson> It's on ports.u.c
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069795/ for instance
<rah> I don't understand this
<cjwatson> That said: for building Android, armhf packages are probably wrong, since Android is more like armel
<cjwatson> So maybe that's a false alleyway
<rah> I don't think this is going to solve the problem
<ogra_> cjwatson, the build scripts pull the cross compiler from the x86 archive i think
<ogra_> oh, binary-armhf ... ignore me
<cjwatson> Oh, here we go.  Try building with SHOW_COMMANDS=1
<mpt> error: insufficient permissions for device
<mpt> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell getprop ro.cm.device ' returned non-zero exit status 255
<cjwatson> That'll get it to actually say what it's doing
<mpt> ^^ What should I do here?
<ogra_> mpt, try adb stop-server && sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> and then try again
<rah> http://codepad.org/j6bDlKBY
<rah> that's the error
<mpt> ogra_, "adb stop-server" just gives me the adb help text and exits with error status
<mpt> oh, kill-server perhaps?
<ogra_> oh, indeed, sorry
<rah> I'm wondering why it's referring to out/host/linux-x86/obj/include
<mpt> ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
 * mpt gnashes teeth
<ogra_> mpt, hey, thats one step forward
<ogra_> (you now have the permissions)
<popey> mpt: is the phone dead?
<ogra_> mpt, is the device in recovery mode by chance ?
<cjwatson> hm, so that is the ordinary system compiler (albeit via ccache) and it doesn't seem to be removing system directories from the include path
<mpt> ogra_, popey, this is why "adb reboot" is step 0 for me in How To Update The Phone
<rah> I've installed zlib1g-dev:i386
<cjwatson> I don't think that'll help
<rah> it seems to be progressing further than it did before
<cjwatson> I'd be inclined to (a) add -v to get g++ to dump its final include path (b) attack it with strace -etrace=open
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> Sorry, yeah, that's using -m32
<rah> so it is
<cjwatson> I think lib32z1-dev is probably more correct for that, strictly
<cjwatson> Since this is biarch-world rather than multiarch-world
<cjwatson> i.e. g++ -m32 rather than i686-linux-gnu-g++ or whatever
<timppa> Hi everyone!
<timppa> Can someone shed some light regarding GPS support on touch?
<timppa> Should it be working already? I've been trying to do a little app but GPS does not seem work
<dpm> cjwatson, it seems that click packages installed with pkcon install-local to test them locally are not showing their icons in the dash. That's with today's --pending cdimage. xnox seems to be having the same problem. Any ideas what it could be or where can we look for the icon to find out what's going on?
<cjwatson> 20:31 <alecu> mhall119: regarding the missing icon, I'm affected by that too, and currently looking for a solution.
<cjwatson> dpm: ^- it's in alecu's domain rather than mine, AFAIK
<dpm> cjwatson, ok, will talk to him when I see him online, thanks!
<cjwatson> (I suspect it's something like failing to resolve icons relative to the base app unpack directory)
<rah> I've run "brunch <codename>"
<rah> it's compiled lots of things
<rah> I get no error
<rah> however, there is no zip file in out/target/product/<codename>
<rah> no wait
<rah> there is an error
<rah> god brunch is annoying
<cjwatson> grr, I still haven't got preinstallation of click packages in livecd-rootfs quite right, apparently
<cjwatson> I may have to resort to uploading with set -x :-(
<mzanetti> tvoss: hey, using a PositionSource {} in QML makes apps crash on the desktop since the latest update?
<mzanetti> err... remove the "?" :P
<tvoss> mzanetti, now that's weird, got a backtrace for me?
<mzanetti> tvoss: it crashes in QEventLoop::exec()
<tvoss> mzanetti, okay, that sounds interesting
<mzanetti> tvoss: I can push my code so you can reproduce
<tvoss> mzanetti, yup, shoot it over
<mzanetti> tvoss: git@gitorious.org:getmewheels/getmewheels2.git
<mzanetti> tvoss: you should be able to open the .pro file in qtcreator and click play
<mzanetti> tvoss: then it'll crash in some exec() call
<mzanetti> tvoss: open src/qml/getmewheels2/ubuntu/MainPage.qml and comment away the PositionSource {} code
<mzanetti> tvoss: it won't crash any more
<tvoss> mzanetti, let me check the qtlocation source package, too
<tvoss> mzanetti, can you try to reproduce locally with the qtlocation flickr example?
<mzanetti> yeah
<tvoss> mzanetti, so I'm getting a segfault in something geoclue
<mzanetti> tvoss: reproduced with this: http://paste.kde.org/p70622daa
<mzanetti> simple enough? :P
<tvoss> mzanetti, yes, but still getting issues with geoclue, which used to be the case before, too, on the desktop
<cjwatson> ogra_: Not quite yet, but would you mind if I ran just the livefs part of an ubuntu-touch build in a bit?  I'm having trouble diagnosing why it's not preinstalling click packages, so I just uploaded livecd-rootfs with some more debugging in an attempt to help
<mzanetti> tvoss: it didn't crash at least when I wrote all that stuff last weekend
<mzanetti> tvoss: it didn't work on the desktop, but also not crash
<tvoss> mzanetti, I'm dist-upgrading and looking again
<tvoss> mzanetti, but it crashed for me before, popey has filed numerous bugs about qtlocation not working on the desktop
<tvoss> mzanetti, okay, I get a backtrace crashing in geoclue
<rah> I get the following error trying to build a java program in my device/ directory:
<rah> make: *** No rule to make target `.../out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `.../out/target/common/obj/APPS/FileExplore_intermediates/src/R.stamp'. Stop.
<rah> is this because ubuntu touch doesn't include the android java frameworks?
<xnox> rah: there is no java on Ubuntu Touch.
<rah> pfft
<rah> so I shouldn't bother trying to build anything java related
<xnox> rah: most likely you have too much enabled in the android build. E.g. you do not need to build any java apps at all.
<xnox> frameworks, et. al.
<xnox> kernel, and a few system libs.
<rah> this is not in android, this is under my devices/ directory
<rah> are .apk files java applications?
<rah> that is, does the exclusion of javaness include exclusion of any .apk files?
<rah> xnox?
<xnox> rah: .apk is a mostly renamed .jar, and you will not be able to run nor install .apk on ubuntu touch.
<rah> ok
<rah> thanks
<ogra_> cjwatson, sure, go for it
<cjwatson> Ta.  Should be in the archive shortly ...
<rah> target thumb C++: libcamera_compat_layer <= ubuntu/hybris/compat/camera/camera_compatibility_layer.cpp
<rah> ubuntu/hybris/compat/camera/camera_compatibility_layer.cpp:116:1: error: 'NativeBufferAlloc' does not name a type
<xnox> rah: are you rebuilding the build or porting to new device?
<rah> xnox: porting to a new device
<Csabeeboy> Yo
<xnox> rah: are you following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress ?
<rah> xnox: no
<rah> xnox: should I be?
<xnox> rah: you should =)
<xnox> rah: or use much older hybris....
<rah> xnox: it might be worth making a note of that fact on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<xnox> dholbach: ^
<Csabeeboy> I just ordered the power hungry lenovo k900, which has proximity sensor. I would like to adapt Ubuntu mobile to it
<Csabeeboy> How can I take part in the development?
<rah> the port will not be complete without backporting the AppArmor v3 patchset to older kernels
<rah> :-/
<jjohansen> rah: how old are we talking? It is done back to 3.0, and in a few weeks maybe back to 2.6.35
<rah> I have a 3.3 kernel
<Csabeeboy> It would be awesome to have a face recognition for login and a proximity sensor which switches the login on
<rah> make: *** No rule to make target `.../obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/lib_driver_cmd_rtl_intermediates/lib_driver_cmd_rtl.a', needed by `.../obj/EXECUTABLES/hostapd_intermediates/LINKED/hostapd'. Stop.
<rah> :-/
<jjohansen> rah: you can find the set of backport patches in git://kernel.ubuntu.com/jj/ubuntu-saucy.git  the presquash branches have individual patches showing the changes needed. There are generic kernel backports, and ones for each of the manta, mako, maguro, and grouper kernels
<rah> the fact that they're against ubuntu kernels rather than stock kernels is what concerns me :-/
<rah> no let me rephrase that
<pstolowski> dpm: ping
<rah> the fact that they're against ubuntu kernels rather than stock kernels is a big concern :-/
<jjohansen> rah: this has the start of some instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels
<rah> jjohansen: I'm not doing that right now
<jjohansen> rah: there are branches for both stock and ubuntu
<dpm> hey pstolowski
<jjohansen> rah: eg v3.4-backport-of-apparmor3 is the backport of apparmor to the stock 3.4 kernel
<pstolowski> dpm: mediascanner is happy with gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3
<dpm> \o/
<pstolowski> dpm: at this point it needs gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer1.0-plugins-base gstreamer1.0-plugins-good
<dpm> pstolowski, apart from the fluendo one, do you know if we install the other two by default? I think we do, but only the 0.10 versions
<pstolowski> dpm: I asked ogra_ yesterday to push good for 1.0, so should be there or is already (I haven't flashed my phone today not too loose my test setup)
<rah> make: *** No rule to make target `/store/rah/pengpod/ubuntu-touch/out/target/product/a1000g/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/lib_driver_cmd_rtl_intermediates/lib_driver_cmd_rtl.a', needed by `/store/rah/pengpod/ubuntu-touch/out/target/product/a1000g/obj/EXECUTABLES/hostapd_intermediates/LINKED/hostapd'. Stop.
<rah> any ideas on how to fix that?
<lool> https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-seeds/add-gst-fluendo-0.10/+merge/184280
<lool> asac: so who do I ask to coordinate an additional dep?
<asac> lool: dep?
<lool> asac: adding packages to the image
<lool> asac: this isn't part of automatic landing
<lool> AFAIK
<lool> asac: Can I just upload that now?
<lool> don't think it's disruptive
<asac> give me one sec
<asac> pstolowski: whats the status of .4?
<lool> asac: if we want to control what lands and when it lands to avoid disruptions, would it make sense to have some kind of build sheriff that goes beyond the vanguards for the daily landing stuff?
<asac> psivaa: ^^
<asac> did we get it into a releasable shape?
<asac> ogra_: ?
<asac> lool: yeah. all going to be discussed next week
<dpm> pstolowski, given that we've got several 0.10 packages already in the image, could you confirm if mediascanner works with gstreamer 0.10 as well?
<pstolowski> asac: .4?
<asac> pstolowski: sorry wrong nick ... ignore
<lool> dpm: he'd likely have to reupload a mediascanner to make use of gstreamer 0.10
<lool> which seems going backwards
<asac> lool: so whats the change?
<ogra_> asac, mako still has never run all tests
<lool> asac: adding gstreamer0.10-gst-fluendo (+ its liboil0.3 dep) to get MP3 playback fixed
<asac> ogra_: ok... as long as its the same tests not run, its probably something i can ignore for today
<asac> :)
<ogra_> (we have a total of 261, mako never reached that)
<lool> asac: also will do another change to pull gstreamer1.0-gst-fluendo
<lool> the first one is for music app / qtmultimedia right now
<asac> ogra_: which ones are not run? did yoiu spot those?
<pstolowski> dpm: didn't we agree 1.0 is the only really recommended now?
<lool> the second one is for mediascanner right now
<asac> psivaa: come back :)
<dpm> pstolowski, yeah, sorry, I didn't realize that'd require a new upload, ignore the comment, then
<asac> hehe
<psivaa> asac: ogra_ mako has similar results to maguro on ro images, that has run all the tests
<lool> in the future, either we revert mediascanner and others to 0.10, or we port qtmultimedia (underway) and others to 1.0, or we leave both stacks in (ugly, but works)
<lool> dpm: ^
<asac> psivaa: is it strictly better than yesterdays image?
<asac> e.g. the one that was published?
<lool> for now I'll focus on adding the right deps to get the current code working
<asac> ogra_: can you smoke test maguro... on system-ubuntu
<asac> ogra_: maybe we want to push our first over the air :)
<asac> then we can land lool
<asac> and unity and then open the gates EOD
<ogra_> we want lool in the image ?
 * lool pulls up the flaps
<asac> lool: i guess you could do a local check and run music-app-autopilot
 * lool slows down for landing
<asac> to get your "you dont think" to "i am pretty sure there is zero impact"
<lool> asac: music app was actually confirmed to work with the new package
<lool> asac: sure I can test
<asac> that would be cool while i study the dashboard a bit :)
<lool> asac: the question is more a) who to coordinate with (right now and in general) and b) would it be ok to land now
<asac> so calendar-app is a core app, right?
<lool> feedback of running music-app-autopilot is good
<lool> I'll do that
<asac> lool: yeah. for now you coordinate with me ... and yes, once you test the autopilot and you are still available for a few hours incase its busts stuff
<asac> upload once ogra has given an OK on the last
<asac> popey: can you check 5:20130905.4:20130905.4 ?
<asac> popey: so we can roll our first over-the-air? :)
<asac> davmor2: ^^
<ogra_> asac, so it seems there are no unity8 tests on mako at all
<ogra_> on ro
<asac> thats not nice
<asac> plars: psivaa: can you check whats going on?
<ogra_> looking at 5:20130905.4:20130905.4	
<asac> yeah seems its just that test suite
<psivaa> asac: ogra_ there were unity8 results but one latest run has marred it
<asac> ogra_: 4:20130904.3:20130904.3
<psivaa> and dashboard does not show the results
<asac> that one has the results for unity8 so it seems it can run :)
<ogra_> yeah
<psivaa> asac: ogra_ : https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/59/
<dpm> asac, calendar-app is a core app, yes
<psivaa> is the all passing unity 8 in mako for 5:20130905.4:20130905.4
<ogra_> ok
<psivaa> now that there is 5:20130906:20130906 we wont be able to get the old run in the dash :)
<beuno> xnox, you are not allowed to have multiple namespaces
<xnox> beuno: 1 namespace per 1 account ?!
<ogra_> psivaa, well, as long as we at some point can see all tests there its all fine i guess
<xnox> beuno: ok.
<beuno> xnox, yes, that's the plan and current restriction
<beuno> xnox, we may allow sharing upload permissions in the future
<lool> stgraber, cjwatson: Any objections to requesting a similar r/o public rsync for system-image.u.c images just like we have for cdimage?  (as a new separate rsync module)
<psivaa> ogra_: ack, i've asked it to be pulled to the dash manually
<iKillCypher> xD okay guys
<ogra_> asac, so smoke testing maguro i dont get any way to install any packages .... the apps lens only has the "installed" bit, nothing else
<ogra_> lool, ^^^
<iKillCypher> ogra_ any idea how to get RIL working for my device ported ?
<xnox> ogra_: networking enabled / working internet?
<ogra_> wlan seems to work ... i dont have my SIM handy atm
<ogra_> asac, but not being able to install click is a blocker i think
<xnox> ogra_: i had to reboot & disable/enable click lense to make it realise apps are available on grouper =/
<xnox> (scope?)
<ogra_> xnox, how would i en/disable the click lens without any UI for that ?
<ogra_> as i said, my applications page only has "installed"
<ogra_> nothing else
<xnox> ogra_: oh.... you dont' even have the "Dash plugins" section? =/ ouch.
<psivaa> asac: 5:20130905.4:20130905.4 results are better than any other ro runs of yesterday
<ogra_> neither the bit to en/disable lenses nor the click lens
<ogra_> xnox, right
<iKillCypher> ogra_ any idea how to get RIL working for my device ported ?
<ogra_> asac, hmm, the install downloaded a 20130905.1m i'm not really sure what got installed at all
 * ogra_ reboots the maguro 
<dholbach> xnox, I talked to rsalveti and he wanted to move over the porting guide to the standard location early next week
<xnox> dholbach: ok.
<asac> ogra_: you might need lool to figure how to test
<cjwatson> lool: fine by me insofar as my opinion matters for system-image :)
<ogra_> asac, test what ? you cant install apps on the latest ro image on maguro
<cjwatson> bah, hostname --fqdn doesn't work in live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/60-install-click.chroot
<ogra_> thats not releasable
<ogra_> i dont think we need to test anything until thats fixed
 * cjwatson uploads livecd-rootfs 2.184 to fix builds
<ogra_> doesnt the chroot inherit /etc/hostname ?
<cjwatson> maybe not at that stage, not sure
<cjwatson> I didn't want to spend time investigating with builds broken
<cjwatson> maybe later
 * cjwatson grabs daily-proposed/grouper to try to see what's up with the click scope
<asac> ogra_: no ... how to figure what you test right now
<asac> i think its not easy to test proposed :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, i see it on mako using the exact same image
<asac> cjwatson: do we have an image-creawtion outage :)?
<cjwatson> asac: briefly - was trying to debug why preinstalled click apps weren't happening
<asac> cjwatson: ok. when will we be able to press a new image again?
<asac> we were just about to kick off another run for unity landing
<cjwatson> asac: should be within 45 minutes or so, sorry about that, keeping an eye on it
<asac> cjwatson: kk sound good. lets try to align/optimize optimize timing next time :)
<asac> guess was quite optimal this time though (by coincident)
<lool> ogra_: system-image-cli -i to get information
<asac> lool: so your change will land together with unity (e.g. not isolated before)
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: so the image is good?
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: can you confirm that you really tested the right image?
<asac> :)
<lool> asac: doesn't matter  :-)
<lool> asac: I have some issues bootstraping straight with system-image, so I'm a bit slow
<ogra_> asac, no, it isnt good on maguro, works fine on mako
<asac> good
<asac> so its perfect :)
<asac> ogra_: what you said above didnt read correct
<asac> please reinstall from scratch
<asac> ogra_: have you tried yesterdays maguro?
<asac> we just cant be worse
<asac> RO that is
<ogra_> asac, you mean like i did 15min ago ?
<asac> right
<ogra_> i doubt that will change anything, but i can try
<asac> yhou were brabbling about a .1
<asac> ogra_: also try the image we published yesterday
<asac> maybe what you test didnt work there either
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i
<ogra_> current build number: 4
<ogra_> device name: maguro
<ogra_> channel: daily
<ogra_> and
<ogra_> ucy/new$ adb shell
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i
<ogra_> current build number: 4
<ogra_> device name: mako
<ogra_> channel: daily
<ogra_> and thats the latest i get ... re-running phablet-flash doesnt give me any new data
<ogra_> checking updates through the UI doesnt offer me upgrades
<asac> ogra_: 4 is the build we released yesterday
<asac> lool: can you help ogra?
<ogra_> both are based on
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /etc/media-info
<ogra_> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130905.1)
<asac> ogra_: you need an image that is veresion 5 at least
<ogra_> asac, well, phablet-flash doesnt get me one :)
<asac> ogra_: 5:20130905.4:20130905.4
<asac> right
<asac> hence you need lool
<asac> he knows the tricks and magics
 * ogra_ thinks thats a server side thing
<sergiusens> ogra_: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/maguro/index.json
<sergiusens> ogra_: or s/maguro/mako/ for mako
<ogra_> rightt, looks like there is nothing later
<ogra_> i allso saw phablet-flash install maguro-20130905.1.full.tar.xz (and the mako equivalent)
<lool> ogra_: what's the issue?
<lool> ogra_: getting to pending image?
<ogra_> lool, my application page is mostly empty on maguro ... i cant en/disable lenses and the click lens is missing
<ogra_> lool, no, not pending
<lool> ogra_: so I get that sometimes when network comes up after unlocking the screen
<lool> ogra_: if you've configured your wifi, could you try restarting the device?
<ogra_> i just ran "phablet-flash ubuntu-system" on a device that never had system images installed
<lool> ogra_: did you phablet-network-setup?
<ogra_> i rebooted like 20 times now
<davmor2> asac: sorry a bit busy when you ping what do you need?
<ogra_> network is fine, wlan is up
<lool> ogra_: I mean phablet-network
<ogra_> i can browse
<lool> ogra_: check .cache/unity-scope.log
<lool> ogra_: or something like that
<lool> ogra_: it's the log of the click scope
<ogra_> right, it shows the click packages i installed yesterday
<ogra_> i thought installing the system image wipes  the userdata ?
<lool> ogra_: I have v5 from daily-proposed on grouper here that I installed over OS updates, and I could install a new Click "Word Chain" today  :-)
<lool> it runs too
<asac> davmor2: testing 5:20130905.4:20130905.4
<asac> on maguro
<lool> ogra_: no it does not
<lool> ogra_: phablet-flash backs stuff up now
<sergiusens> cjwatson: hey, wrt to click preinstalled, anything I can do to help?
<lool> ogra_: this was a prereq for switching BTW
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I think I've fixed it now - it was hostname confusion in livecd-rootfs
<lool> sergiusens: hey, I have a small issue: ubuntu-system doens't accept --bootstrap here
<lool> sergiusens: I was trying to understand whether that was normal
<davmor2> asac: right let me sort out some logs for a bug first and then I can do that
<sergiusens> lool: ubuntu-system is always a bootstrap, that option is not there
<sergiusens> lool: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --help
<lool> sergiusens: So it will write the recovery each time?  great, thanks!
<lool> sergiusens: we need to update the Install wiki then
<lool> will test and do it
<sergiusens> lool: yup, and since a few days ago it gets it from the server direct
<ogra_> lool, well, in any case this image isnt releasable on maguro ...
<sergiusens> from the device tarball that is
<sergiusens> ogra_: what are you seeing on maguro?
<ogra_> sergiusens, application page nearly empty ... only the "installed" category is there
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can make phonecalls and play click games
<ogra_> i dont have a click lens or the options to en/disable unity modules
<ogra_> sergiusens, thats on system image ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, yeah, that's a general issue, not maguro specific
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I wonder when your fix will land in ubuntu-system
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, the exact same image on mako doesnt have that issue
<sergiusens> ogra_: dholbach and jdstrand saw that, and I saw it too... searching in the lens fixes that
<sergiusens> ogra_: most likely a race in the scope
<ogra_> sergiusens, doesnt change a thing here
<ogra_> no click lens
<ogra_> do i need to search for something specific ?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: it's making its way through the archive
<sergiusens> ogra_: searching games or hello does it for me
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so, stock ticker, dropping letters and sudoko-- are they always supposed to be preinstalled?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> cjwatson: did you ask asac to let it through to the image though?
<ogra_> searching hellp doesnt reveal anything
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I wonder if there should be a smoketest for them being available?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: it's not in daily-release ...
<sergiusens> jdstrand: well all of them (rssreader, clock, music, calendar,...) but they are currently debs today and are relying on those for testing
<sergiusens> jdstrand: let me add one
<ogra_> hmpf
<jdstrand> sergiusens: cool, thanks :)
<sergiusens> jdstrand: can I run the security tool on package build as well in the internal jenkins or is that a bad idea?
<ogra_> hmm, i also get the into every boot
<ogra_> that looks broken
<sergiusens> ogra_: indeed... I find it hard to dismiss as it doesn't stay still either ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, is --no-backup equivalent to wipe ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> ok, trying that
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, not equivalent entirely, backing up on system images is out of band while on cdimage it's inband
<ogra_> well, i just want to get rid of the userdata
<sergiusens> ogra_: then that's what you want
<ogra_> to make sure there are no old settings interfering
<jdstrand> sergiusens: the review tools? I personally wouldn't mind. do note the tools aren't public currently (that may change)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so the results shouldn't be either
<jdstrand> well, maybe the errors... I don't know. I'm still not convinced they shouldn't be public :P
 * jdstrand hates being a middle man
<cjwatson> wow, review tools not public, so app authors don't know the rules they're operating under?
<cjwatson> that just seems like a terrible idea
<sergiusens> cjwatson: it is rather strange
<stgraber> lool: I don't mind having this exported over rsync, however anyone running a mirror should be aware that it'll be rejected unless they also have a valid https certficate for it
<asac> ogra_: did you figure how to install the image?
<ogra_> asac, ??
<asac> ogra_: you had problems installing the latest image above
<ogra_> asac, there is nothing to figure out
<asac> you had version 4
<asac> and not 5:...
<ogra_> i had no probalmes installing it, phablet-flasdh works fine
<ogra_> there is no version 5
<asac> lool: help
<lool> stgraber: good point
<ogra_> version 4 is the latest image phablet-flash can install
<lool> asac, ogra_: ?
<asac> ogra_: thats teh released image
<ogra_> see the json file
<asac> lool: ogra_ doesnt know how to test the 5:... image
<lool> the pending one?
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/
<ogra_> the released one
<asac> lool: 5:20130905.4:20130905.4
<asac> ogra_: no the one above
<lool> use --channel daily-proposed with phablet-flash, or edit channel.ini to set channel: daily-proposed instead of daily
<asac> :)
<ogra_> i'm using phablet-flash ubuntu-system ...
<asac> ogra_: i wnated a confirm that the pending one is good
<ogra_> which left me with a broken image
<asac> ogra_: so we can push it
<lool> ogra_: this will use the stable daily channel by default (== current)
<ogra_> lool, right, and current is broken
<asac> ogra_: well, it boots for me and i can use wifi etc.
<ogra_> asac, you cant install click apps
<ogra_> well, i cant
<jdstrand> cjwatson: right-- I mean, we tell the devs what is wrong so they get the feedback. The argument is that people shouldn't know all the tests cause it is easier to circumvent them
<asac> ogra_: thta might be a problem.
<lool> I odnt have maguro
<ogra_> asac, thats a hard blocker
<asac> ogra_: now i want to know if the latest pending is any worse
<asac> or better
<lool> ogra_: I did see the bug you mention in some cases
<jdstrand> cjwatson: of course it is easy enough to enumerate them with enough effort
<lool> like a race on startup
<jdstrand> I should bring this up again
<asac> ogra_: but that image is already out
<lool> ogra_: you could try locally stopping and starting your unity session
<ogra_> asac, right, let me wait until that flash finishes ... i re-flashed with wipe just to be sure there os no user data interfering
<lool> it wont help fix the race, but it should eventually work  :-)
<asac> but yeah check with lool for a while
<ogra_> asac, yes, that image is out
<lool> TBH, I'm not the best person to debug the scope (alecu is I think) not starting, but I'm happy to help as much as I know
<asac> ogra_: right. i want to get the next one out :)
<asac> thats the idea
<ogra_> and it seems either nobody tested maguro before releasing or my user setup breaks the world here (which would also be a bad bug)
<asac> ogra_: well, we tested the RW image
<asac> and switched over
<asac> so now we have to fix what is left
<sergiusens> ogra_: I've been using the images on maguro... haven't seen your issue
<asac> and yes, it could have been done better, but then we would have had to wait even longer
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I think this is silly - people shouldn't have to play guess-the-next-failure with us
<ogra_> right, all i'm saying is that manual testing needs to switch to ro
<asac> and keep two baselines in focus
<stgraber> lool: oh and they'll also need to hijack the system-image.u.c domain since it's set in a file in the signed image. So yeah, our stuff is not terribly mirror friendly but I think we admited that it wouldn't pretty much at the beginning when we said that if we'd support mirrors, it'd be file-only mirrors (no indexes) and that we'd use http redirect from system-image to spread the load
<ogra_> and needs to happen before we release
<asac> ogra_: we announced that its the default
<cjwatson> jdstrand: the requirements will be commonly known soon enough anyway
<jdstrand> cjwatson: did I mention that I hate being the middle-man?
<asac> ogra_: and hence i asked you to test touch_ro and not touch
<asac> :()
<ogra_> asac, we released something untested
<cjwatson> jdstrand: *nod*
<jdstrand> cjwatson: (ie, I agree ;)
<ogra_> only referring to the test results doesnt suffice
<cjwatson> ogra_: (FWIW grouper installed a click app fine for me)
<asac> i know
<jdstrand> I will bring it up again
<asac> now
<asac> lool: so can we fix that?
 * sergiusens can install clicks on maguro on ro_images for a while now
<ogra_> ok, after a wipe install i now get the unity plugins ... still no click
<cjwatson> still no icons and duplicate entries, but we knew that
<asac> ogra_: so for me click never really worked.
<asac> ogra_: i never go tthe apps that i installed on the launcher anywwhere
<asac> even in yesterdays RW image
<ogra_> asac, click worked for me since a week or so in rwe
<ogra_> *rw
<asac> yeah for me never
<ogra_> no issues
<asac> so it wasn't a stable feature so i dont think its an all-stop blocker
<ogra_> anyway, its not click thats broken
<sergiusens> asac: I raised that issue on #ubuntu-unity, they aren't scanning .local/share/applications after the session has started
<asac> ogra_: so check other features. like wifi, call etc.
<ogra_> its unity missing the lens for it
<lool> asac, ogra_: I think we're discussing a range of things here
<cjwatson> sergiusens: right, that's a major source of confusion
<asac> i dont even want to discuss this right now... i just wanted to know if TODAYs pending image is equal or better than yesterdays image on RO
 * sergiusens just installed ushopper on a maguro ro_image and hit open
<ogra_> lool, i only discuss one thing ... no click lens in a maguro install of the latest released system image
<asac> and yes, i also wanted to know what painful blocker bugs we have
<asac> :)
<jdstrand> rsalveti (ogra_): I've been thinking about bug #1197133 and a short/mid term solution
<ubot5> bug 1197133 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "SDK applications require hardware-specific direct access to graphics devices" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197133
<lool> ogra_: this is your experience but sergiusens has a difference experience
<cjwatson> sergiusens: it's workaroundable by rebooting after the first time you install an app, not that that's obvious
<asac> lool: right. what ogra_ says feels important
<lool> ogra_: what does the log show?
<cjwatson> (the first time you install the first app, I mean)
<cjwatson> just for accuracy's sake, click is a scope not a lens
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I know, I do that myself :-)
<ogra_> lool, i did a wipe install, log is gone
<lool> ogra_: you're exaggerating with "no testing at all" claims
<jdstrand> rsalveti (and ogra_): it is painful enough to maintain the apparmor policy now with 4 devices and it will become more and more painful and it is difficult on ports
<lool> ogra_: it's on app startup
<ogra_> lool, sergiusens didnt install from scratch
<cjwatson> it provides data to the applications lens
<lool> ogra_: I mean, when the scope starts, there should be logs
<ogra_> lool, there are none
<lool> ogra_: right, and QA has from scratch test runs
<asac> davmor2: ok ... so ogra_ is distracted :) with click problems. can you check the RO image from daily channel and see if the daily-proposed is equal or better?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> lool, which use the phone and install click apps via the scope ?
<asac> davmor2: actually not the latest daily-proposed, but 5:20130905.4:20130905.4
<asac> thx
 * asac waits
<jdstrand> rsalveti (and ogra_): how hard would it be for our udev rules to create our graphics devices in something like /dev/graphics/ then symlink them all to /dev?
<ogra_> jdstrand, that would most likely break the hardcoded paths in the binary blobs
<jdstrand> rsalveti (and ogra_): then we have a single apparmor rule like: '/dev/graphics/* rw,'
<jdstrand> ogra_: with a symlink?
<ogra_> jdstrand, we and do links indeed
<ogra_> (we already do for -dev-graphics iirc)
<ogra_> */dev/graphics
<jdstrand> eg. /dev/graphics/foocard is what udev creates and the we do /dev/graphics/foocard /dev/foocard
<ogra_> s/and/can/
<asac> lool: maybe we can land the fix for ogra's click problem together with ricmm's unity landing?
<asac> feels like its related ... both land unity stuff
<ogra_> jdstrand, root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /dev/graphics/
<ogra_> fb0  fb1  fb2
<ogra_> jdstrand, feel free to just add another rule (these link to /dev/fb*)
<cjwatson> ogra_: do you have a ~/.cache/unity-scope-click.log at all?
<jdstrand> ogra_: well, that is the wrong way around. /dev/graphics has the symlinks in it. apparmor derefences symlinks
<cjwatson> ogra_: It might be worth tarring up ~/.cache and putting it somewhere for investigation
<jdstrand> ogra_: so the rules all point to devices in /dev
<lool> asac, ogra_ : In a call, brb
<jdstrand> ogra_: I was unaware of /dev/graphics. let me back up
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, and indeed the wipe install removed my wlan setup
<jdstrand> ogra_ (and rsalveti): we have rules like this:
<jdstrand>   # FIXME: Galaxy Nexus specific (maguro)
<jdstrand>   /dev/pvrsrvkm rw,
<ogra_> cjwatson, found the log now and enabled wifi ... phone is rebooting, lets see
<jdstrand>   # FIXME: Nexus 4 (mako)
<jdstrand>   /dev/kgsl-3d0 rw,
<jdstrand>   /dev/ion rw,
<ogra_> jdstrand, oh, yeah, you wont be able to move these
<sergiusens> mzanetti: can you look at bug 1221720 (which you might know about already)
<ubot5> bug 1221720 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Applications lens does not reflect changes to .local/share/applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221720
<ogra_> they are hardcoded device names in the drivers
<jdstrand> ogra_ (and rsalveti): I'd like /dev/pvrsrvkm /dev/kgsl-3d0 and /dev/ion (for example) to all be created under a single directory, and then symlink them back into /dev
<jjohansen> jdstrand: there are otherways too
<mzanetti> mhr3: do you know the status of that but?
<mzanetti> bug
<sergiusens> jdstrand: can apparmor cope if it's the other way around?
<ogra_> jdstrand, that wont work
<jdstrand> eg /dev/somewhere/ion. ln -s /dev/somewhere/ion /dev/ion
<jjohansen> sergiusens: apparmor does its path resolution post symlink
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I am all ears :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, or well, try it and see, but i suspect a lot will break
<sergiusens> then no :-)
<alecu> lool: hi! I hear that the scope is not starting... is that on today's image?
<jdstrand> ogra_: I wonder why a lot would break?
<jdstrand> I also can't try it out on all hardware
<ogra_> because the binary drivers have the device names hardcoded and want to access the devices directly ...
<jdstrand> but I could on mako and grouper I guess. if it generally works, we could have it be the default and then only special case the ones that don't (icky)
<ogra_> i'm not sure how clever they would be wrt following links so you need to try it out
<stgraber> ogra_: open() against a device or against a symlink to that same device should make no difference
<ogra_> but i imagine that many of them open the device directly
<jdstrand> ogra_: right, that was what the symlink was for-- the drivers still use the path they know and love
<ogra_> stgraber, well, someone try it :)
<jjohansen> jdstrand: you could have udev create a rule in an include dir instead of a symlink
<ogra_> if we dont lose accceleration ...
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I'm not following-- the drivers expect a particular location
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: udev creates the device, and creates an apparmor profile for it
<jdstrand> jjohansen: and that location is currently /dev/<foo>
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> I see
<mdeslaur> but that assumes that binary drivers use udev, which is most likely not the case all the time
<jjohansen> jdstrand: yes, and instead of having udev create a symlink like you suggest it could drop a rule into an include dir
<mdeslaur> as udev can't be used by non-gpl stuff IIRC
<ogra_> cjwatson, nothing changed after a reboot ... well, except that now the unity plugins dont even list click
<jdstrand> I thought that we were using udev for all of those, and I don't think any are GPL
<jdstrand> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> (now with working wlan
<ogra_> )
<jjohansen> mdeslaur: why not its a userspace interface, which explicitly exempt from GPL
<ogra_> we are using udev to set permissions and adjust device names via symlinks
<ogra_> nothing more
<mdeslaur> jjohansen: no idea, but I know the desktop nvidia drivers had to stop using udev, and it's the actual X driver that creates the device (yes!)
<jdstrand> jjohansen, mdeslaur: I had been thinking about an include dir before. this would work for people that setup udev correctly as well as anyone who just wants to drop a file in there
<ogra_> mdeslaur, probably libudev-dev or some such
<ogra_> mdeslaur, here we are only processing scripts that largely do nothing more than ln and chmod/chown
<lool> alecu: ogra has some issues with the scope on maguro
<lool> alecu: with the latest stable image that we've promoted yesterday (image v4 on system-image)
<lool> alecu: (with a fresh install)
<lool> alecu: sergiusens on the other hand doesn't have the issue with an upgrade to version 4
<lool> alecu: there's also a version 5 in daily-proposed, I don't know whether it fixes ogra_'s problem or not
<jdstrand> jjohansen, mdeslaur: in the case of nvidia, it could drop a file in there on package install
<ogra_> (fresh install means complete system wipe btw)
<jdstrand> jjohansen, mdeslaur: this is an interesting idea
<lool> alecu: I did see the click scope / app scope not starting in some of my older tests
<alecu> ogra_: like "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup", right?
<sergiusens> lool: I'm fresh installed
<sergiusens> lool: and on daily channel
<ogra_> alecu, exactly
<alecu> sergiusens: freshly installed, do you have the .local/share/applications folder created?
<ogra_> alecu, aha, i dont
<mhr3> mzanetti, see the dupe
<sergiusens> alecu: I'm not sure, but I did install ushopper
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yeah, that sounds reasonable...I don't think we'll manage to move the device creation for all the drivers
<sergiusens> .local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.ushopper_ushopper_0.1.5.desktop
<alecu> ogra_: this looks like a rehash of an old bug
<sergiusens> so who created the dir is unbeknown to be now
<ogra_> alecu, ok, should i create it or do you want to dig anywhere first ?
<alecu> sergiusens: the thing is that it should have been created before the scopes start, otherwise it's not scanned
<cwayne_> Kaleo, ping
<ogra_> alecu, the symptom for me is that there is no click lens in unity at all
<ogra_> (not even in the "dash plugins")
<alecu> ogra_: ah, that's different
<sergiusens> alecu ogra_: I already created https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1221720 for scanning
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204599 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1221720 Unity does not pick up changes to ~/.local/share/applications if it doesn't exist when Unity starts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<plars> psivaa: I've been preemptively killing some of the duplicate ro jobs until we can land the converged ci branch. Once we do that, I'll add support for checking to see if we *really* have a new image, or if it's just stgraber's overzealous json updater :)
<rah> my BoardConfig.mk includes wpa-relate entries
<rah> like so:
<rah>     BOARD_HOSTAPD_DRIVER        := NL80211
<rah>     BOARD_HOSTAPD_PRIVATE_LIB   := lib_driver_cmd_rtl
<cjwatson> tedg: Your comment about icon attacks that could survive in an XPM makes me think of the Langford Basilisk :-)
<cjwatson> asac: oh, before I forget, livefs builds should be working again now
<cjwatson> Actually a little while ago, I was doing some other things and not monitoring
<rah> will this work in ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> alecu, thats from the first two boots (afterwards i enabled wlan) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070385/ ... it doesnt have logged anything for the three subsequent boots
<sil2100> asac: hi! Can I poke you in like 1.5h (since now I'll have a meeting and then lunch) about releasing some of the stacks?
<plars> psivaa: basically we're just waiting for a gap in the 5 rebuilds a day craziness at this point
<mdeslaur> jjohansen: hrm, perhaps I'm misremembering the udev thing...I think it's having the kernel module create the device that's problematic
<rah> or does ubuntu touch demand the use of its own hostapd-related libraries?
<ogra_> rah, i dont think we have any hostap support yet
<mdeslaur> jjohansen: ie: device_create
<jjohansen> mdeslaur: could be though I would think the shim could do that, but then I have different opinions on that than other devs
<ogra_> rah, rip it out, make a note and care about it later :)
<tedg> cjwatson, Heh, if they can survive an XPM, I'm all for it ;-)
<psivaa> plars: ack, i've just started to kill the dupe ones.. but was a bit too late for the earlier builds
<asac> sil2100: yes we can also talk now
<asac> cjwatson: awesome!
<rah> I don't like the idea of ripping it out
<asac> thx
<asac> sil2100: lets talk about what to do before weekend etc.
<rah> ogra_: I think I'm going to see if lib_driver_cmd_rtl can be included instead
<ssweeny> pete-woods, ping
<ogra_> rah, or that :)
<mdeslaur> jjohansen: what, you're love of bsd licensing isn't shared by other kernel devs? :)
<mdeslaur> s/you're/your/
<jjohansen> hehehe :)
<cjwatson> asac: I'd like to confirm that I've got the preinstallation stuff fixed ASAP so that I have another chance to fix it before the weekend if not.  If it's going to be more than an hour before you want to start the next full build, I'd like to do a test run
<cjwatson> Otherwise I can piggyback on the output of the next full build
<alecu> sergiusens: your bug sounds very similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1204599
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204599 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Unity does not pick up changes to ~/.local/share/applications if it doesn't exist when Unity starts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> asac: right, I'm having a meeting in a minute though, that's why I wanted to connect after lunch
<sergiusens> alecu: it has already been marked a dup ;-)
<lool> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/phablet-tools/fix-sig-log/+merge/184298 (trivial)
<lool> sergiusens: FYI, pyflakes: phabletutils/environment.py:159: local variable 'recovery' is assigned to but never used
<lool> sergiusens: didn't fix the pyflakes one
<sergiusens> lool: I'll look at that
<asac> cjwatson: 1h sounds good. let me know when done
<alecu> sergiusens: ah, that was fast :-)
<asac> cjwatson: will we get a new img out of that as well?
<cjwatson> asac: k, running
<ogra_> oh, sigh
<cjwatson> asac: no, I just ran it in debug mode, didn't want to accidentally publish something unapproved
<asac> cjwatson: i dont care either way i think... just wondering :)
<asac> ah cool
<ogra_> why do i have to run through the intro every boot ?
<asac> sounds good
<asac> ogra_: thats probable a bug
<ogra_> asac, yeah, i didnt have that on rw ...
<asac> e.g. app not using the rw directory for settings
<asac> ogra_: right. either our sdk didnt land their "transparent" shift
<asac> or the app doesnt use sdk
<asac> would be my guess
<asac> (e.g. hardcoded home path)
<plars> psivaa: it's done for the 06 ones at least
<ogra_> aha !
<asac> jdstrand: do you know if the SDK folks landed their "RW home dir location" thingy?
<ogra_> 10 reboots later i suddenly have click in the dash pulgins
<asac> nice
<sergiusens> ogra_: so there's a race
<ogra_> and it claims it is disabled
<asac> i think thats the experience i also had on rw
<asac> hmm or maybe not
<asac> i think mine never showed up
<jdstrand> asac: I'm not sure what you are referring to, so I am going to say "no, I don't know" :)
<ogra_> clicking "enable" doesnt do anything though
<alecu> ogra_: may I ask you to start the scope manually?
<alecu> ogra_: G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scope-click/click-scope
<alecu> ogra_: (as the phablet user)
<asac> jdstrand: well, sdk is supposed to provide a transparent mechnaism to find the "app home folder" where it can read/write
<asac> jdstrand: they were supposed to do that with appid etc. remember?
<ogra_> alecu, doing, one sec
<lool> ogra_, asac: So it seems you folks are debugging, but it's confirmed ot be a race
<asac> no i am not debuggin :)
<lool> I saw this too myself, but only occasionally and was working on other bugs at that time
<ogra_> lool, that definitely isnt a race here
<lool> ogra_: didn't it work once for you?
<asac> so let me try
<asac> ogra_: you say i cannot install apps?
<ogra_> lool, no, never
<ogra_> asac, proabbly from cmdline ... i dont have the UI to install any apps here
<davmor2> ogra_: asac right is there a way to check I have the right version on the system?
<asac> ogra_: yeah its gone here too
<ogra_> alecu, i assume that should print anything ?
<asac> davmor2: thats a lool and stgraber question
<ogra_> alecu, i get no output at all
<asac> i hope the answer is "yes", thats easy
<lool> davmor2: system-image-cli -i
<ogra_> just sits there after issuing the command
<asac> lool: that doesnt show if ou have .4 or .3 etc. does it?
<alecu> ogra_: ok. Please try doing a search in the app tab of the dash
<jdstrand> asac: I don't know if they have a transparent way. I can say that we are using XDG_<some basedir>/$app_pkgname for everything in the apparmor policy. there is Qt API to find the various XDG base dirs, so all they need to do is QtIForgetTheExactAPIForXDG('XDG_DATA_HOME') + '/$app_pkgname'
<lool> asac: it does
<asac> oh ok
<asac> jdstrand: ic
<asac> thxz
<ogra_> alecu, yeah, there it is
<ogra_> alecu, and a ton of output
<asac> ogra_: so the intro probably doesnt use XDG dirs
<asac> or that feature is broken
<asac> mterry can look at it if he is up
<ogra_> asac, the intro uses a dbus key (if you remember)
<jdstrand> asac: not that app_pkgname is 'name' in the click manifest
<jdstrand> asac: s/not/note/
<asac> ogra_: yeah. who knows. maybe there are two switches :)
<ogra_> asac, so i dont think it uses any XDG stuff additionally
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> yeah, who knows
<asac> but maybe dbus doesnt use that :)
<asac> err
<asac> or whatever is behind dbus
<lool> So I tried on mako for the first time; the Ubuntu recovery splash / background image / menu isn't always showing up for me
<lool> I thought it was always up for grouper
<lool> and I see it sometimes
<ogra_> wow
<lool> but it's not clear to me why it's on / off at times
<lool> is this normal?
 * ogra_ never saw such behavior
<asac> lool: so yeah i can confirm that i dont have the click things in applications
<davmor2> meh still 5.3 according to /var/log/installer/media-info ogra_ are the instructions here correct https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation  Looking at it you just flash the same zip file twice
<lool> I mean the screen is black
<asac> so i cant install anything
<lool> recovery is running, unpacking the .tar.xz
<jdstrand> asac: and *not* the full appid (ie, the one used by confinement/lifecycle/unity/etc which is ${app_pkgname}_${appname}_${app_version}))
<stgraber> lool: hmm, I've never seen that here on mako
<ogra_> davmor2, system-image-cli -i
<asac> jdstrand: so the id is not needed anymore?
<jdstrand> asac: needed for what?
<asac> jdstrand: but you say that you know we set the XDG_ dirs on application startup?
<asac> jdstrand: for guessing the path
<lool> stgraber: BTW does uncompressing .xz use multiple core?  it's probably IO bound, but might be worth adding to our images some day  :-)
<ogra_> asac, sudo -u phablet -i env
<ogra_> :P
<asac> ogra_: its per-application
<asac> not global
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# sudo -u phablet -i env|grep XDG
<ogra_> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/32011
<sergiusens> lool: check /tmp/recovery.log
<asac> afaiui
<xnox> make clean
<ogra_> thats all XDG entries i have
<davmor2> ogra_: root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i  current build number: 0 device name: maguro channel: daily
<asac> ogra_: you dont see the real once unless you get zstarted as an app
<asac> afaiui
<asac> e.g. we set that to a special dir for each app start
<ogra_> davmor2, 0 ? thats intresting
<davmor2> brb xchat is playing up
<ogra_> asac, ah, the upstart stuff, yeah
<sergiusens> xnox: cleaning backlog ...
<jdstrand> asac: the XDG base dirs are guaranteed to be set. correct. Eg, XDG_DATA_HOME is ~/.local/share. the writable directory for the app under XDG_DATA_HOME is $XDG_DATA_HOME/$app_pkgname. app_pkgname = <'name' in the click manifest>
<xnox> sergiusens: ENOFOCUSFOLLOWEYESIGHT
<lool> asac, ogra_, alecu: So on a N4, booted with no network (fresh install, nothing on device), passed intro screen, didn't see any appstore apps suggested; ran phablet-network, still no apps, searched for "hello" in the app search at top right on second screen and eventually it found hello world app; it installed fine and ran fine
<davmor2> ogra_: are the manual build instructions correct or am I just not reading it correctly?
<lool> indeed I do lack all the preinstalled clicks though
<lool> but the hello one works
<ogra_> lool, right, doesnt work on maguro unless you start the lens manually from cmdline
<sergiusens> lool: preinstalled is being fixed right now
<ogra_> lool, else the search doesnt fire it up
<lool> click list returns:
<lool> ar.com.beuno.hello-world        0.6
<lool> so it's correct
<sergiusens> lool: preinstalling might have hid the lens bug
<jdstrand> asac: in this scenario, the app developer is expected to know to call the Qt API to find $XDG_DATA_HOME and to append the $app_pkgname to it
<lool> ogra_, asac: So are you guys speaking of preinstalled clicks, or of ones to add from the appstore?
<alecu> lool: awesome. So, the click scope is not "retrying" when the connection is restored, so perhaps I should open a bug for it.
<ogra_> lool, i'm only talking about the lens
<lool> ogra_, asac: Preinstalled ones are known broken, sergiusens is working on these with colin
<jdstrand> asac: the SDK could maybe make that easier. I don't think they have cause I don't know of any bugs for it
<davmor2> ogra_: manual install even,  from what I can tell it basically says to flash saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip twice
<ogra_> lool, its not there and doesnt come up unless i start it via adb
<lool> ogra_: ok; I dont have maguro, so can't tell what's going on
<sergiusens> lool: actually cjwatson is fixing (already fixed if you cross fingers)
<lool> sergiusens: cool
<asac> lool: hmm. would have loved to hear a big warning that preinstalled apps are broken :)
<asac> anyway
<ogra_> davmor2, we're using phablet-flash ubuntu-system now :)
<sergiusens> lool: but not having them for a couple of iterations exposed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1204599
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204599 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Unity does not pick up changes to ~/.local/share/applications if it doesn't exist when Unity starts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lool> asac: I didn't know that myself
<asac> so you didnt test :)
<lool> asac: just summing up today's discussions here
<asac> ic
<lool> asac: uh
<asac> ok so lets wait
<davmor2> ogra_: and that will get the 5.4 version installed?
<ogra_> lool, well, obviously it works when i run it from cli ... i guess alecu knows whats going on or we'll at least find out
<asac> lool: so seems, you, sergiusens and cjwatson are checking out why we have no working click
<asac> seems covered
<asac> :)
<ogra_> davmor2, that will get you the "4" system image
<asac> ogra_: can we go back testing the rest?
<lool> Yes, well not me, but whatever
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: like ignoring that?
<X-c0d3> hi all
<davmor2> ogra_: right give me 5 then
<X-c0d3> ubuntu phone == ubuntu touch ?
<ogra_> asac, how about fixing it before we release something that broken ?
<asac> ogra_: we already released
<ogra_> X-c0d3, yes
<asac> no need to hold the rest back while we have all the priority that we can on that
<X-c0d3> i can install on Samsung galaxy ?
<lool> sergiusens: where could we run a test that verifies that "click list" isn't empty on the image testing?
<alecu> ogra_: I really don't know why it was not started automatically past your second boot
<asac> ogra_: as long as it doesnt get worse
<asac> and yes, i hate it
<jdstrand> asac: this is the API people should be using: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qstandardpaths.html
<lool> sergiusens: I think this would have caught this preinstalled click regression in the image
<lool> (it's really an image thing)
<alecu> ogra_: it ought to be started by the dash via dbus activation
<sergiusens> lool: on the qa infra, I'm writing a test for that
<ogra_> alecu, right
<lool> sergiusens: <3
<alecu> ogra_: and I only have mako to test
<davmor2> ogra_: p-f ubuntu-system seems to be getting 5.1 not 5.4
<lool> asac: So bottom-line, we lacked an integration test and sergiusens is adding it
<asac> right
<asac> davmor2: thats the released one
<jdstrand> asac: so, based on that, the SDK could set QCoreApplication::organizationName and/or QCoreApplication::applicationName and all the dev would have to do is use QStandardPaths::DataLocation
<asac> davmor2: the one we want to test from the -proposed pocket is 5.4
<ogra_> davmor2, right
<asac> davmor2: lool should know how to install that
<asac> lool: ^^
<ogra_> you need a switch
<asac> i think we are back to where we started
<asac> :)
<ogra_> not completely
<lool> davmor2: you want --channel daily-proposed
<ogra_> i have a click lens now :P
<ogra_> (even thogh started via adb)
<asac> ogra_: well, with local around hacking
<asac> :)
<asac> not from the build
<asac> yeah
<davmor2> lool: thanks on it as soon as this finishes
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Yeah, preinstalling might have done, though it depends on whether click hook install-user finishes before the lens starts
<jdstrand> asac: (the same holds true for QStandardPaths::ConfigLocation and QStandardPaths::CacheLocation, though the docs don't mention QCoreApplication::organizationName and QCoreApplication::applicationName in reference to those)
<lool> davmor2: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03988.html
<lool> asac: please point people at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03988.html rather than me for future questions about versions and channels  :-)
<asac> bzoltan: are you there?
<jdstrand> asac: QString QStandardPaths::writableLocation(StandardLocation type) may also be an option, based on http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qstandardpaths.html#writableLocation
<asac> bzoltan: can you tell me if we did something to ensure that all our apps use the right folders now with confindement?
<jdstrand> asac: but I'm just readnig docs. I am not a Qt developer :)
<asac> oSoMoN: are all apps ported to use the new paths for RO images?
<asac> oSoMoN: do you know?
<ogra_> stgraber, lool, so "system-image-cli -c daily-proposed" should get me to the proposed image ?
<asac> ogra_: yeah. and i would like a honest answer if the same or more works than on todays image :)
<asac> ogra_: would be nice if it was better as we then could already test the image upgrades in the wild
<asac> by pushing it
<cjwatson> asac: sorry, I thought I'd said a few times here that I was working on breakage with preinstalled apps, but I guess not prominently enough
<asac> cjwatson: you surely did
<ogra_> asac, thats what i'm trying
<cjwatson> anyway, this test looks good at least from the log file
<jdstrand> asac: your question to bzoltan is slightly different than what we are talking about
<popey> hmm 20130905.4 dash seems a bit broken
<ogra_> but system-image-cli seems to just sit there
<jdstrand> asac: I can answer that. those bugs are still open
<popey> search for an app, everything disappears
<jdstrand> asac: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-s-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<cjwatson> it's definitely now at least putting them on the image somewhere, which it wasn't before :)
<lool> ogra_: I think so, albeit I never used this combination; I usually set channel in channel.ini, but what you wrote should work
 * popey flashes 20130906
<asac> cjwatson: cool. so next run will them on :)
<asac> nice
<asac> (after your testing etc.)
<lool> ogra_: You can do a dry run with -v to see what would happen
<jdstrand> asac: bug #1197060, bug #1197049, bug #1197051, bug #1197056
<ubot5> bug 1197060 in apparmor (Ubuntu T-series) "SDK webview applications should use an app-specific path for shared memory files" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197060
<ubot5> bug 1197049 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "SDK applications sometimes create /var/tmp/etilqs_* files" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197049
<ubot5> bug 1197051 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "SDK applications should not use ~/.local/share/Qt Project for sqlite files" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197051
<ubot5> bug 1197056 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "SDK webview applications should not use ~/.local/share/*/.QtWebKit/ for their databases" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197056
<ogra_> lool, stgraber uuuh ... so after sitting there in my adb shell for 5min the device now rebooted without any warning ... thats pretty scary behavior
<lool> cjwatson: yeah, I personally knew the new click would require some adjustments to preinstalled, but didn't think through that we had to coordinate the landing with an update to the image build config
<ogra_> lool, stgraber, can we at least have it print some minimal info to stdout
<lool> ogra_: that's the -cli verison
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> ogra_: if you don't want that, use --dry-run
<cjwatson> lool: it would have been fine if I hadn't tried to fix builds outside the datacentre at the same time
<lool> ogra_: the UI prompts before rebooting, not the CLI
<cjwatson> ah well
<jdstrand> asac: note, I talked to slangasek and bdmurray about how those bugs aren't showing up under ubuntu-sdk-bugs, even though they should be
<ogra_> lool, no, it seems to do exactly what it should, its just that it didnt tell me anything
<lool> ogra_: because it's for *real* killers
<ogra_> haha
<oSoMoN> asac: I don’t know, but we’re having a standup in 5mins, I can ask
<lool> cjwatson: too many things in flight for everyone
<ogra_> i.e. if i would be $random_dev i would eb scared now
<asac> jdstrand: yeah thats cool. that list is helpful. so its fair to say that we would like to see those fixed
<asac> for the RO system?
<lool> it will all be fine if we just work over the whole week-end
<cjwatson> lool: (that is, I was very careful to make sure it was compatible in the right ways so that it didn't require synchronised landings, I just screwed up the livecd-rootfs code)
<lool> that way we can cope with the backlog
<asac> oSoMoN: yeah. please double check. thx
<stgraber> ogra_: -v should show you some more stuff (or add more -v if you want even more details), not sure how verbose -v is these days, I hope it's something sensible
<asac> oSoMoN: we now focus on RO images
<jdstrand> asac: those bugs I just mentioned must be fixed. right now apps can tamper with each other's data
<asac> so you might loose your settings etc. if wrong
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, well, i would like it to friendly tell me at least that it now reboots into the upgrade or some such
<jdstrand> asac: they can still webkit cookies, sniff history, modify sqlite databases, etc, etc
<ogra_> great, so my click lens survived the upgrade ...
<jdstrand> asac: s/still/steal/
<bzoltan> asac: As far as I know apps are located in the right place
<ogra_> which means i should do a fresh flash again to make sure my tinkering wasnt what fixed it
<ogra_> :(
<asac> bzoltan: do apps read/write to the right directories?
<lool> ogra_: as I said, this is not for the faint of heart
<ogra_> lool, lol
<lool> ogra_: it might be better for you to stick with the stable released image!  :-P
<ogra_> LOL
<asac> jdstrand: so you need above fixed before you raise the apparmore confindement bar?
<jdstrand> asac: I talked about those 4 bugs with kalikiana a while ago. I don't know the status
<ogra_> lool, well, pending is definitely looking better, but since it was an upgrade i'm not sure now it wasnt my fiddling
<asac> ogra_: hmm. reflash from scratch :)
<jdstrand> asac: those bugs must be fixed for 13.10, otherwise there is confinement is ineffective
<bzoltan> asac:  I do not know what apps do... they do whatever they do
<jdstrand> s/there is//
<ogra_> asac, yes, that will take a while (re-download)
<asac> bzoltan: can the sdk support them in doing the right thing?
<lool> ogra_: since userdata is preserved, .local/share/applications was likely preserved
<bzoltan> asac: you think of black magic?
<asac> bzoltan: i assume that the sdk already provides a transparent api
<ogra_> lool, right
<asac> that allows you to move home dirs etc.
<lool> ogra_: don't forget to pass --no-backup
<jdstrand> asac: well, I know the status of the bugs-- they are all open. I don't know what progress kalikiana has made
<ogra_> lool, heh, surely not
<bzoltan> asac: QML does not provide file system access... so it is not a porblem imo
<lool> ogra_: but it might WIPE ALL YOUR DATA11!!
<ogra_> OMG !!!
<lool> ok ok I'll stop
<asac> bzoltan: ok... and how about all our services? do they use qt?
<ogra_> heh
<lool> so going back to this seed
<asac> bzoltan: and no app writes something to disk?
<asac> right now?
<jdstrand> bzoltan: I think what asac is asking is that if app devs use http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qstandardpaths.html, does the SDK set everything up for them to make it easier. eg, setting QCoreApplication::organizationName and QCoreApplication::applicationName
<bzoltan> asac:  yes, most of the QML APIs ar based on Qt libs
<ogra_> lool, doing fluendo ?
<pmcgowan> asac, of course they do, what is the question?
<asac> pmcgowan: i want to figure if all apps use the right folder now for their writing
<asac> and if we can check that they do
<lool> ogra_: yeah
<lool> ogra_: I'll self-approve myself
<Jagst3r15> Will Ubuntu touch have its own marketplace?
<ogra_> lool, thanks for doing that, i really dont want my name near that upload :P
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  we do not do anything special with these stuff
<jdstrand> bzoltan: we also must have #1197060, #1197049, #1197051 and #1197056 fixed
<asac> pmcgowan: context -> RO image
<ogra_> Jagst3r15, it does already
<sergiusens> Jagst3r15: it already has
<pmcgowan> asac, the profile will ensure that they do, I do not thing we have anything that helps them get the path
<Jagst3r15> tablet and phone share the same?
<cjwatson> yes
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, sometimes *g*
<asac> pmcgowan: so most apps currently use hard coded paths?
<Jagst3r15> how many apps are there
<asac> i think we should then evangelize how to do it right somehow
<asac> and clean our apps up a bit
<cjwatson> not that many yet, we're just getting the app system going
<wellsb> Is there a way to apply a custom stylesheet to a webview?
<pmcgowan> asac, I am not sure for example how gallery gets the /Photos dir, but I assume it does so the right way
<joe_b> Is there a way to disable the over the air update if you decide to go the "/userdata/.writable_image" route and use apt-get?
<lool> ogra_: why is that?
<pmcgowan> asac, I think I understand the question, let me find out
<lool> ogra_: risky, or due to the mp3 stuff?
<ogra_> lool, i still dont think it is right
<ogra_> mp3
<jdstrand> bzoltan: note, I am not trying to reprioritize those. kalikiana is assigned, they are all prioritized as 'high' and kalikiana is assigned. I am only mentioning them here since asac was asking about them
<lool> oh ok
<pmcgowan> asac, also assume we wouldnt have a green dash if anything was amiss
<cjwatson> lool: do we know that it isn't going to get linked into GPL applications/
<cjwatson> ?
<ogra_> lool, read the bottom note on the fluendo page
<Jagst3r15> cjwatson any place I can see the apps
<lool> cjwatson: the fluendo one can be
<asac> pmcgowan: right. i think i onbserved the camera hanging after a photo (felt like it had problems writing to disk)
<ogra_> lool, no, it cant
<asac> pmcgowan: and then ogra was just saying that we didnt remember that he already skipped the intro on reboot
<ogra_> lool, the above mentioned note explicitly says that
<asac> so i sensed maybe there is something looming.
<asac> pmcgowan: thanks!
<cjwatson> lool: http://www.fluendo.com/shop/product/fluendo-mp3-decoder/
<cjwatson> disagrees with you
<cjwatson> Jagst3r15: they're starting to appear in the applications page on very recent images
<cjwatson> I don't know if there's a web view yet
<davmor2> ogra_, asac, lool:  Right asac wants me to test 20130905.4 if I do phablet-flash ubuntu-system I get 20130905.1 if I do phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed I get 20130906 so for 5.4 I would need to install it manually right?
<Jagst3r15> oh ok
<lool> cjwatson: "with our binary MP3 plug-in"
<asac> lool: help davmor2 :)
<lool> cjwatson: the binary one specifically, yes?
<asac> he needs to select the previous image not the latest in -proposed
<Jagst3r15> I cannot test it on an iPhone?
<bzoltan> jdstrand: I believe that most of these issue can be solved by setting the XDG_.* environment variables
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont think there is a manual method for system images
<lool> davmor2: you can set the revision like -r -1 to get the prior revision to the last one, or -2 to get the one prior to that
<cjwatson> lool: ah, well, if you plan to risk MP3 patents instead ...
<ogra_> Jagst3r15, not until apple provides an android port for iphones or opens up their HW specs
<Jagst3r15> k
<ogra_> lool, the text says "resulting binary" ... at least in german
<cjwatson> lool: (yes, indeed, I think it's just the licensed binary that is GPL-incompatible)
<balloons> plars, ok so I'm confused.. why is filemanager not running with the updated package?
<Jagst3r15> you think google will release apps for ubuntu phone?
<davmor2> lool: so that would be phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed -r -1 correct ?
<lool> ogra_, cjwatson: Also note that we strip the proprietary source files from the tree
<cjwatson> ogra_: I think you need to read the whole paragraph there rather than just picking two words from it
<ogra_> hmm
<cjwatson> lool: the main thing that's always been GPL-incompatible about this is needing a patent licence and not extending it to downstreams
<barry> mandel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadService/SpecialUsesCases (link does not exist).  perhaps add it as an anchor on that page?
<ogra_> anyway, as long as lool signs that upload and seed change i dont care ... we discussed that long enough
<lool> cjwatson: right
<cjwatson> lool: if we think we don't need one nowadays and can use the open source code, then I guess it isn't a problem
<mandel> barry, I need to create it, I'll do in a few mins
<asac> davmor2: so i want to know two things: does that image carry regression compared to what you get without --channel
<asac> and 2. what bugs beyond our RW do we have
<asac> the 2. is not so important though right now
<asac> rather something we can look at after to prioritize how to fix the regressions
<asac> that we didnt see
<barry> mandel: thanks
<plars> balloons: no idea
<asac> davmor2: are you unblocked? :)
<plars> balloons: where are you seeing that?
<davmor2> lool, asac : davmor2@boromir:~/Downloads$ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed -r -1 usage: phablet-flash [-h]  ... phablet-flash: error: unrecognized arguments: -r -1   :'(
<balloons> plars, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/74/artifact/clientlogs/utah.yaml/*view*/
<balloons> from http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4026/ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/
<rah> when do Android.mk files get called?
<rah> I have a directory with an Android.mk file which isn't getting evaluated
<rah> which I know because I put an $(info ...) call in it but it's not doing anything
<rah> I don't get any message when I run "make"
<davmor2> asac: 5.1 is lovely no idea about 5.4
<asac> lool: hey ... we really need your help here :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: it's --revision rather than -r
<asac> sergiusens: ^^
<asac> thanks cjwatson
<oSoMoN> Wellark: hey, when you have a moment, can you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/remove-hud-dep/+merge/184240 ?
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> -r is just in cdimage-legacy AFAICS
<lool> there's a -r with ubutnu-sytem too
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> not in current code
<lool> sorry, --revision
<cjwatson> as I said ... :-)
<davmor2> thanks guys
<lool> Ah missed that
 * lool puts on his glasses
<lool> I'm an old man
<lool> you wouldn't shout at an old man
<davmor2> lool: an old vane man if you're not wearing the glasses you need to read with
<davmor2> :D
<jdstrand> bzoltan: well, maybe, but we don't set XDG to the app specific package name. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#Launching_applications
<jdstrand> bzoltan: the bugs have updated information. kalikiana knows what to do aiui
<bzoltan> jdstrand: I understand... and other than setting the XDG variables I do not see much option
<jdstrand> bzoltan: I disagree. we can talk about each bug
<jdstrand> bzoltan: bug #1197049
<ubot5> bug 1197049 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "SDK applications sometimes create /var/tmp/etilqs_* files" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197049
<bzoltan> jdstrand: I hope to be wrong :)
<jdstrand> bzoltan: I have a question in comment #6: "In reading unixTempFileDir(), I think this bug may be fixed by setting TMPDIR in the first place (something we plan to do). How can I test for this with an SDK application?"
<jdstrand> bzoltan: we are setting TMPDIR now, but I don't have a way to test it
<jdstrand> bug #1197051
<ubot5> bug 1197051 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "SDK applications should not use ~/.local/share/Qt Project for sqlite files" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197051
<plars> balloons: that looks like the same number of failures we got before though, right?
<jdstrand> bzoltan: kalikiana said he knew how to fix this based on some stuff in the qml mainView (iirc). need to ask him
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  The bug #1197049 seems to be covered then. Cool
<ubot5> bug 1197049 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "SDK applications sometimes create /var/tmp/etilqs_* files" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197049
<jdstrand> bug #1197056
<ubot5> bug 1197056 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "SDK webview applications should not use ~/.local/share/*/.QtWebKit/ for their databases" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197056
<lool> davmor2: what are you saying?  can't hear you
<balloons> plars, yes, those failures should be gone.. we need the new version that fixed them
<bzoltan>  jdstrand: I need to ask kalikiana.
<jdstrand> bzoltan: the same sort of fix for 1197051 could be used there
<plars> balloons: oh, I misread
<plars> balloons: I thought you were asking why it *IS* running with the new package :)
<seb128> cjwatson, how wrong would it be to list the pkgdir in the manifest? ;-) I made the code calling click pkgdir, to resolve the icons, but each call takes ~0.1s on my laptop (didn't test on the device yet), which means that resolving the icons take at least 1.5 seconds for 15 click packages installed ... aka I'm going to need to make that code async if I do that
<asac> balloons: which version do you need?
<balloons> plars, LOL.. no sorry.. It's still running .5.9, and the new packages is .6
<asac> balloons: is that staged in a stack?
<jdstrand> bzoltan: yes, please follow up with him. I unblocked him a while ago and he seemed confident at the time not only on the general approach, but also something that would be upstreamable
<asac> ok seems sorted
<plars> balloons: yeah, asac and I were just talking about it a minute ago actually
<balloons> asac, plars we had this conversation yesterday about it still running the old version
<plars> balloons: I was happy to see a lot of fixes coming in last night
<balloons> I assumed it would be fixed today
<jdstrand> bzoltan: as a last resort for 13.10 if we can't get it in in time, we could patch qt to change the path if UBUNTU_APPLICATION_ISOLATION is set. I mentioned this to kalikiana and he felt we shouldn't have to resort to this
<asac> pmcgowan: just remembered what i thought earlier today on the "our test will catch this" ... we currnetly have devices forced to RW until we have cleaned up all the apt-get magic etc. from tests. so unfortunately we dont see these yet. from what i understand we try to change this next week
<plars> balloons: did you talk to sil2100 or asac about whether it would be possible to pull it in? I guess autolanding is still off?
<cjwatson> seb128: maybe I can make it an option
<asac> balloons: right if you go through daily-release we will pick it up soon
<cjwatson> seb128: file me a bug?
 * asac waits for sil2100 
<asac> to get off call
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  Ok, sounds good. Thanks for the update... we did not talk about these issues recently. I will check with kalikiana
<asac> balloons: just tell us where it is
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: re: graphics devices...wouldn't it be better if the apparmor file would get dropped into place by the packaging, instead of the udev rule?
<davmor2> lool, cjwatson, asac: Right phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed --revision -1 this seems to of got Version 4 now which I'm assuming  is the 20130905.1 I already have install and not the 20130905.4 which is one daily revision behind 20130906
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I can't help but think the udev rule would be kind of fragile
<pmcgowan> asac, but anyone who runs the RO image would immediately see issues yes? so are there any known ones?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: which package?
<balloons> asac, plars I'm just confused that other packages got updated -- for instance the clock and calendar changes showed up today
<davmor2> can I cry now
<lool> davmor2: you can check with system-image-cli -i
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: whatever package the graphics driver ships in
<asac> pmcgowan: as i said, i saw camera app freezing when it tries to save the picture earlier today
<asac> and ogra just say something that felt like "something didnt get save"
<davmor2> lool: I will when it comes up
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I had been thinking that beofre, but that doesn't really work for ports
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: there are a gagillion things that use RUN in udev
<lool> davmor2: I don't think we have any 05.4 left, no
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i get the intro on every boot in the ro image ... and only on first boot in the rw one
<lool> davmor2: check the index.json for your device to find the image you really want?
<jdstrand> all we need to do is make sure a directory exists and create a file
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I don't see the difference between shipping in the udev rule that's in the device package, or shipping the apparmor file in the device package
<asac> lool: can we please please please fix that?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I see so they are dropping the done this turd somewhere incorrect
<lool> davmor2: search for "full" ones, and then count from the highest "version" to the one you want
<asac> we need to keep the proposed builds availabvle
<pmcgowan> ogra_, is that bugged?
<asac> stgraber: ^^
<lool> stgraber: ^ asac wants to keep all full images in daily-proposed
<ogra_> pmcgowan, not yet, i wanted to wait for mterry, probably its something easy and obvious
<balloons> plars, asac d'oh.. the build failed.. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+sourcepub/3464570/+listing-archive-extra.
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ack
 * balloons inserts foot into mouth
<asac> yes we need to... we basically parallelize processes
<jdstrand> jjohansen: you suggested the RUN idea, do you have an opinion on what mdeslaur said ^
<asac> and cant wait with producing a new image until we have the other all tested
<asac> davmor2: so guess if its really gone, please do 06
<asac> and we wait for the image to arrive
<asac> err dashboard results
 * asac sad
<jjohansen> jdstrand: err, give me a sec I haven't been following the conversation
<rah> there is a product package in my device which needs libhardware
<rah> it's for audio
<asac> lool: stgraber: so would be good if we could still make it available to davmor
<asac> and then publish
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I kinda like the run idea, because it means that you have only the rules that are specific to your hardware
<lool> asac: there's a change to seed qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin in my upload; it's from mhall; is this ok?
<rah> it seems to need something from audio.h
<asac> lool: if we cant release images its not ok to add more
<rah> is libhardware available on Ubuntu Touch?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: perhaps, but now we have to make sure we add udev rules for all the known devices
<asac> davmor2: can you get 06? does that work?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: the udev rules are already there
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: oh? for all devices?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: what about ports?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: this doesn't mean you can't ship in packages
<lool> asac: I dont completely understand the point
<lool> asac: in the end what matter is that you test the latest pending
<rah> hello?
<asac> lool: how can we continue if we cant produce a good image
<lool> Ok, it's nice sometimes to be able to go back to an older one
<asac> and release it?
<asac> lool: no
<lool> asac: we fix the image and then release it?
<asac> its not
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: their porting will require creating a udev rule, presumably. when they do that, they just add RUN+= to it. it will be documented in the porting guide
<asac> we have multiple images
<asac> validate them in parallel
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: also, won't we need to add some dependencies in the upstart jobs to make sure udev gets run first?
<asac> now w cant validate a good one
<asac> to release it
<asac> and have to start from scratch
<asac> thats not good
<asac> for sure
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: sure, we could instead say "and create this apparmor rules file"
<asac> davmor2: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily-proposed/mako/
<asac> there are still 4.1
<asac> can you copy them as long as they are there?
<lool> asac: we're not setup to test multiple candidate images at once
<asac> davmor2: oh never mind
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: but that means they need to know apparmor syntax. using RUN in a manner similar to what I specified means they don't
<asac> lool: we dont want to delete
<asac> period
<seb128> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1221760
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221760 in click (Ubuntu) "Having "pkgdir" in the manifest info would be useful" [Undecided,New]
<asac> until we have a new release at least
<lool> particularly because you'd need a separate channel to hold each set of deltas
<asac> lool: we want to go back and forth in the poroposed pocket
<lool> asac: we want to delete the deltas
<asac> the previous approach worked
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: so the udev RUN is going to rebuild the apparmor rules?
<asac> we could easily release the image from yesterday
<jjohansen> jdstrand: I like the dynamic creation, better than just shipping a file in the package
<lool> we didn't have deltas
<asac> now we cannot even test a good image because its gone
<lool> the big difference is that the previous image matters
<asac> i know... but i want those to be there still
<asac> just because we do a quick respin
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: the RUN rule will not reuild the rules. it doesn't have to. the apparmor syv initscript is what (re)loads the policy. that is way after all other upstart jobs
<asac> doesnt mean we have to reset all our validation
<asac> if its good it can go out
<lool> in that case I think we should defer upgrade testing in favor of allowing this; I'll check with stgraber when he's back
<lool> asac: well he wanted to keep the fulls
<asac> yeah. its fine to install full from proposed
<davmor2> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i current build number: 4 device name: maguro channel: daily-proposed
<asac> and just upgrade from daily to daily
<asac>  for now
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: and how do you know you haven't started the calculator before the apparmor sysv job gets run?
<asac> davmor2: so we dont ge the 5: build at all?
<asac> davmor2: thats with --channel=daily-proposed?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: that is a different problem that we have now
<lool> asac: so how do you validate upgrades in parallel?
<asac> i am not sure what you mean
<maximilian1st> Hey, you must have had dozens of the following question but I can't seem to find an archive of this irc channel... Now the ubuntu-system image is read only, how do I change the timezone to my current one? I used to "echo "America/New_York" | sudo tee /etc/timezone" and then dpkg reconfigure the thing and it worked.
<ogra_> asac, well, we cant completely drop testing of RW images (since the community bases on them, they should at least get some QA) ... we should probably use RW for gatekeeping  if the system image setup cant offer that feature
<lool> asac: e.g. 4 is current, 5 and 6 are in proposed, how do you validate 4 -> 5 and 4 -> 6 in parallel?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: it may not be a problem. I should rather say-- that is a different question that applies to now as well
<asac> ogra_: you complained above that we didnt test the RO image properly
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: how do you know the udev job gets run before the apparmor job?
<asac> ogra_: now we want to test it and its not available anymore
<ogra_> asac, well, the deltas are regenerated once a new cdimage image comes up
<lool> ogra_: new baseline is RO image
<asac> lool: every build has a diff to the last baseversion
<asac> then you can upgrade to it
<davmor2> asac: that was davmor2@boromir:~/Downloads$ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed --revision -1
<asac> from the last release version
<ogra_> lool, yes, but ports will have to use RW, so we cant drop that completely
<asac> davmor2: give up on that
<ogra_> lool, and cdimage pffers the feature asac wants
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: the apparmor job is not an upstart job. it is a sysv init script. that happens after the devices come up
<stgraber> lool: we'll have more flexibility in that regard with the new import-cdimage. We should then be able to have more than one pending image in proposed each with deltas from the latest stable image in daily.
<davmor2> asac: I can just do davmor2@boromir:~/Downloads$ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed instead and work from that
<asac> davmor2: drop the --revision
<asac> davmor2: and test 06
<asac> davmor2: the other image is gone
<asac> wiped
<asac> zeroed :)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: how do you know it happens after the devices come up?
<asac> davmor2: so we have to finish testing before the next image comes out
<ogra_> lool, my suggestion is simply to use cdimage as gatekeeper, once the image there is good, move up one level and test ro
<ogra_> and then release
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: AFAIK, they are run in parallel
<stgraber> lool: however system-image-cli will always try to pick up the latest one, so you'd have to force flash the specific one you want (or we'd need to grow a flag to system-image-cli giving it the target version we want to reach)
<asac> ogra_: you just complained above that we dont test RO
<davmor2> asac: Saving to: ‘/home/davmor2/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/daily-proposed/ubuntu/ubuntu-20130906.full.tar.xz’ is now happening
<asac> ogra_: now you ask wehsould just release without RO testing
<asac> ogra_: so no... we test RO :)
<asac> thats what we release
<ogra_> asac, read my last sentence again :)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: aiui, there is an upstart job to run the sysv init scripts, and that already has the dependencies. perhaps we should get slangasek in on this
<lool> stgraber: asac considers it's too critical because it's needed for his current image releasing process; what could we do to keep images?  could we turn the garbage collection off until the new import-image is done?
<asac> ogra_: well, we can just test ro
<asac> in your case if we test rw
<asac> and then ro is gone
<asac> we couldnt release either :)
<cjwatson> seb128: thanks
<seb128> cjwatson, thank you for considering it! ;-)
<rah> is libhardware available on Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> asac, ro will always be the delta to the last good image
<lool> ogra_: cdimage is a bad gatekeeper; issues might show up there that don't show up on ro and vice-versa
<stgraber> lool: nope, because of us re-using the build numbers, it's not currently possible and requires a rewrite of the importer logic
<asac> ogra_: RO Is deleted now
<asac> thats the point
<asac> we dont have it :)
<ogra_> asac, the delta was updated to have the latest bits
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I should also note that the file potentially not being there is only a problem the first time the system has come up with the udev rule
<asac> ogra_: which delta?
<stgraber> lool: however, currently there's nothing that prevents you from publishing an older one so long as it exists on cdimage, you just can't test it from daily-proposed since it's gone from there
<asac> ogra_: the .4 delta is gone
<asac> we only have a new 6 delta now
<asac> the other is finito :)
<ogra_> asac, what i'm saying is, hold back the delta generation until cdimage tests pass
<ogra_> asac, then do a ro test
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: after that, the file will always exist and be overwritten by the RUN rule
<davmor2> asac: right flashing 06 now
<asac> ogra_: i think thats all not ok. lool and stgraber will just fix it so its possible to install older images from proposed
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: what happens if the apparmor script runs _while_ the RUN rule is rewriting the file?
<asac> ogra_: its a good idea to workaround
<rah> -rw-rw-r-- 2 rah rah 64747678 Sep  6 14:41 out/target/product/a1000g/cm-.zip
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: it all seems really racy and unreliable to me
<asac> ogra_: but ultimately our channel concept should offer that feature
<rah> why is my tarball called "cm-.zip"?
<asac> popey: can you pretest 06 as well?
<rah> it looks like there's somthing missing from the file name
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: also, won't the file date change, and force the profiles to regenerate at each reboot?
<asac> plars: we need to poke 06 through automation as quick as possible
<ogra_> asac, ok, if the concept offers it ... (i dont see that atm)
<asac> :)
<lool> stgraber: can we just run daily-proposed like we run daily?  we'll lack the proper deltas from base, but that's only needed for upgrade testing
<plars> asac: well, it's running now, there's really nothing I can do to speed it up
<lool> technically a regression, but should work until we have the new script
<asac> plars: ok... just whisle then a bit :)
<plars> asac: I'll cheer it on from the sidelines :)
<rah> anyone?
<asac> plars: ok and tell us when it fails
 * ogra_ hands plars some pompoms
<rah> Beuler?
<asac> because then we can already stop davmor2 testing :)
<rah> Beuler?
<asac> and popey :)
<rah> Beuler?
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<stgraber> lool: so long as you're fine with the published image (in daily) having a different version from that in daily-proposed and having the image re-generated when copied, yes that's possible
<stgraber> cwayne_: pong
<joe_b> stgraber, Is there a way to disable the over the air update if you decide to go the "/userdata/.writable_image" route and use apt-get?
<stgraber> lool: and obviously, not having deltas
<ogra_> rah, there is no such thing like libhardware in ubuntu i think
<rah> ogra_: ok
<cwayne_> stgraber, should that initrd be in today's image?  im still seeing ~/.local owned by system
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: we could solve the date changing
<stgraber> joe_b: no, though we don't auto-update, so just don't click the download button and you'll be fine
<plars> asac: so far it's a lot of green on the jenkins side
<lool> stgraber: we could copy the whole of daily-proposed to daily when we promote an image to keep numbers?
<plars> asac: calendar seems to fail, but it failed before too
<rah> ogra_: is "cm-.zip" an appropriate name for the output .zip file?
<ogra_> rah, i'm pretty sure thats an android lib actually
<davmor2> asac: yeah the new builds take forever to install
<ogra_> rah, that up to you ... as long as its a zip file :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: it should be in the latest daily-proposed image, yes. However it won't do the chown if the flag file is in the home directory.
<stgraber> lool: and have the user upgrade through possibly a dozen deltas? no thanks
<davmor2> asac: I pretty sure it will install it just takes a while :)
<lool> stgraber: step 1, copy daily to daily-proposed, step 2, while new images come in, add them as if it was daily and compute deltas, step 3, if we promote one, copy it and deltas to daily
<ogra_> davmor2, well, theoretically (if you are not a QA gut) you only do the installlation once
<rah> ogra_: in that case it's no an appropriate name
<ogra_> s/gut/guy/
<rah> ogra_: how do I change it?
<rah> s/no an/not an/
<cwayne_> stgraber, flag file?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: so, the plan was to actually discuss this on the mailing list
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yeah, the more I think about it, the more I hate the udev idea
<lool> stgraber: ok, so what happens if the ids get out sync?  can we recover easily once the new code is finished?
<davmor2> ogra_: Yeah I guess we're just "Special" right :)
<lool> stgraber: (do you have an ETA for new code?)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: you hate everything though
<ogra_> yep
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: :)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: no, only the bad ideas :)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: actually, yes, I hate everything by default :)
<asac> sil2100: need you now :)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: you think everything is a bad idea :)
<asac> sil2100: can you get off your call and come to me :)?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: until convinced otherwise :)
<stgraber> lool: yeah, I think it'd be recoverable.
<stgraber> lool: also, note that if the image you want to promote has been flushed from cdimage by the time you choose to promote it, that'll fail.
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I plan to send this up for discussion on ubuntu-devel. that should get all the necessary people involced
<lool> asac: ^
<lool> stgraber: that seems reasonnable
<jdstrand> involved
<cjwatson> we keep touch images for 7 days on cdimage at the moment
<stgraber> lool: ETA for the new code is highly influenced by how often I get interrupted in this channel ;)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: cool, thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, we keep a week of images on cdmiange for touch
<lool> stgraber: so I'd say whatever you can finish today
<asac> stgraber: right. that needs fixed
<stgraber> cwayne_: /home/phablet/.customized
<asac> so think about it
<asac> we need a solution... not today
<lool> stgraber: exactly; so if you could finish the new code today, then I think it's the best use of your time; otherwise, I am afraid we need to setup daily-proposed as a disconnected channel as you described
<asac> but soonish ... we can for now just stop automatic image production
<cwayne_> ssweeny, did you know about that flag? ^
<asac> and only do that once we have finished the validation run
<lool> asac: well yes, that's what I was going to suggest
<asac> but that shouldnt be for an extended period
<lool> asac: it was never meant to be for an extended period
<asac> lool: stgraber: ok we go for all manual and pain :) ... and you go back to the drawing board abit :)
<asac> thx
<cjwatson> argh, it would be nice if click's internal APIs made sense.  I'm glad I haven't promised any kind of compatibility other than the CLI ...
 * asac stops thinking about release channel
<ssweeny> cwayne_, which flag?
<lool> asac: but the plan was alrady to keep fulls in the next version of the code......
<stgraber> asac, lool: setting up daily-proposed as a separate channel would take minutes, it's just a config flag
<cwayne_> ssweeny, ~/.customized
<lool> asac: ^
<ssweeny> cwayne_, no i did not
<stgraber> asac, lool: so I can do that, which will mean unsync version numbers between daily and daily-proposed, but daily-proposed would contain all pending images
<lool> asac: ^
<cjwatson> removal is in ClickSingleDB but needs to talk to ClickUser[s] which needs a ClickDB which is basically a sequence of ClickSingleDBs ... la la la
<lool> asac: your call
<cwayne_> ssweeny, apparently we need that set to have .local owned by phablet?
<asac> stgraber: lool: i still feel its not a fully baked solution. i heard again that we have version changes during the copy etc. - iu would really like to see folks go back and check what we can do different
<stgraber> asac, lool: that'll also allow people keeping their device on daily-proposed for daily work since they'll get deltas in that channel
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: where are the udev rules currently for the touch images?
<lool> asac: either that now, but confusing ids, or wait til Monday(?) and get a nicer version which does the right thing
<ssweeny> cwayne_, ok
<asac> but ultimately, i will not care about details for now
<asac> as long as we can go back and forth
<asac> and copy
<asac> and still figure what we copied over
<asac> through super easy means
<stgraber> lool: I wouldn't count on me finishing the work until at least wed-thu, it's a massive rewrite and any test run takes 4 hours...
<asac> take your time. rather do it right
<asac> for now we know that we cannot overlap and go very fast
 * cjwatson bodges it for now
<lool> asac: can you live until Wed without a mean to install every single pending version?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: where do the udev rules come from in the touch images?
<lool> or thursday rather
<ogra_> mdeslaur, all container related bits come from the lxc-android-config package
<asac> lool: we can even live longer without it if we get a clean/recursive channel solution that just makes sense to my small brain :) ... the longer it takes the better the solution should be though :)
<ogra_> mdeslaur, there we also override some of the default udev rules (firmware loaders etc)
<mdeslaur> ogra_: thanks
<stgraber> asac, lool: I think the best way for now is to setup daily-proposed as a separate channel which includes all pending versions. Have that used for testing, that'll let you test any pending version. When promoting one, the version number in daily will be different but as long as you ignore that fact, everything will be fine.
<lool> asac: Your only requirement is that we can deploy whatever pending image as a full image, yes?
<lool> stgraber: Ok
<stgraber> once we get the new code in place, it'll rectify the situation and version numbers will start matching again when copying
<lool> stgraber: Cool; let's do that
<asac> stgraber: how can i easily find out and see in dashboard which image was which?
<asac> if the version changes?
<lool> it will be a bit confusing in ids though
<asac> stgraber: this is about unpacking, changing file with version and repacking? couldnt we just make a "version log"?
<lool> asac: we should fix the dashboard to say the ubuntu= and android= more clearly
<cwayne_> stgraber, so if we set that flag, it will make .local owned by phablet, right?
<stgraber> asac: the dashboard doesn't care about the daily channel, only about daily-proposed and with the change I'm proposing it'll actually make more sense since each change will show up with its unique build number
<mdeslaur> ogra_: that's for inside the container...what about the udev rules for the graphics devices outside the container?
<ogra_> stgraber, will there still be cdimage numbers in the version ?
<asac> e.g. showing how the versions in the previous channels were?
<asac> anyway. sound reasonable
<asac> if we have an ID log
<asac> i am all fine for now
<ogra_> if so, i'd say its all fine
<asac> but lets keep thinking :)
<stgraber> asac: the confusing part is that if you publish image 7 with rootfs 20130905.1, it'll possibly appear as image 4 in the daily channel
<stgraber> ogra_: the dashboard will be identical to what it's today, the build ID will simply be always incrementing
<asac> stgraber: right. so for now we care about daily proposed, but i wanted to have a separate view on the same results that shows the ones that got promoted only
<asac> if that makes sense
<ogra_> yeah, then it is fine
<asac> also if someone tells me my image "X": from daily is broken
<asac> i want to go to the dashboard and find if we missed somdething
<asac> or at least proof that it was green
<popey> asac: hey..
<stgraber> asac: ah, ok, well it'd be best for that view to only be created after we've switched to the new tool then, assuming you can wait a week
<asac> stgraber: sure it can
<asac> stgraber: but if you include a log
<asac> during reversioning?
<asac> is that possible?
<popey> asac: sorry, was on an hour of hangouts, i have 06 on my phone now
<asac> that would at least give me a way for now to easily figure out
<asac> popey: perfect ... thats RO?
<stgraber> asac: you can certainly extract the individual file versions from the daily channel too and compare that with daily-proposed to see which one got promoted, yes
<popey> asac: no, you want me to test RO?
<asac> stgraber: no i thought... if you promote an image, it gets repacked, right?
<lool> asac: you'll have the daily-proposed versions from the dashboard and the daily versions from the channel itself
<cwayne_> nic-doffay, ping
<asac> stgraber: and we adjust the file inside that has the version? correct?
<asac> at that place we could just create another file where we log the "version" evolution
<popey> asac: / davmor2 06 has the same issue 05.4 had http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-06-155921.png
<popey> asac: / davmor2 go to apps lens, search for something, installed apps all disappear
<asac> lool: oh you say that the meta info in daily channel still includes the old daily-proposed version?
<asac> popey: ok thats important, butnot a regression from yesterday
<asac> thx
<mdeslaur> ogra_: oh, nm, found it
<asac> popey: everything else works the same?
<lool> asac: it will include the details of the versions (filenames)
<stgraber> asac: from my side, the two channels will evolve completely independently. daily only published images that have been marked as tested on cdimage. daily-proposed imports everything. My code won't know that something is getting promoted.
<popey> asac: do you want me to use RO image or usual flipped?
<lool> asac: you wont see the actual id of the daily-proposed version in there, but you can map the files referenced there to the daily-proposed ones
<stgraber> asac: so if you want to check, you'll have to compare version numbers of the individual files between the two channels
<asac> lool: ah ic
<asac> lool: so you say we see the parts still
<stgraber> asac: or wait till I get the new code in place and then you'll have something consistent
<asac> and refer back through that to the proposed results
<asac> ?
<asac> ok thats fine :)
<asac> sorry for long brain :)
<stgraber> ok, I'll get that change done and then get back to rewriting the script into something flexible enough for our use case.
<lool> asac: yes
<lool> stgraber: thanks; wishing you a longer focus time
<davmor2> lool: is there an equivalent to -wipe on ubuntu-system?
<lool> davmor2: yes, --no-backup
<popey> \o/ consistency
<davmor2> lool: thanks
<ogra_> popey, we could merge them to --wipe-no-backup
<lool> popey: it's completely different!
<lool> ;-)
<davmor2> asac: popey: right trying again I had a load of cruft in play still
<popey> davmor2: you're going for read-only image?
<asac> cjwatson: sergiusens: ogra_: ok, out of discussion above, for now we want to avoid interleaving builds if we currently have hot builds in validation until we know if its a GO or NO :) so lets serialize our efforts a even bit more for a while.
<asac> :)
<asac> just FYI
<asac> (since you are cdimage admins i think)
<asac> Mirv: hey
<asac> are you there?
<davmor2> popey: ubuntu-system
<popey> asac: past his core hours
<popey> he'll be in bed now ☻
<popey> I know you like to hope everyone is around 24/7 :D
<ogra_> there are people that arent ?
<josepht> slackers
<cjwatson> asac: I have no plans to build anything for a while now
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, i think he means disabling crontab too
<cwayne_> stgraber, hey, still no love with the /home/phablet/.customized flag set
<nic-doffay> cwayne_, what's up?
 * ogra_ will do so after his stadup meeting
<ogra_> *standup
<stgraber> cwayne_: what image are you running?
<cjwatson> I don't interpret "serialise" as "disable automatic builds" so if that's what asac wants he should say so :)
 * popey flashes
<ogra_> yeah, asac'ish poetry :)
<asac> i leave the interpretation to the artists I guess :) ... i guess just be smart is what we should do though
<ogra_> s/poerty/prose/
<asac> e..g if we are actively poking cdimage, keep automatic off
<ogra_> well, you will definitely get rarer builds then
<asac> ogra_: well, it was not my choice :)
<ogra_> specifically on weekends
<cwayne_> stgraber, the latest daily-proposed
<asac> ogra_: on weekends automatic can run
<asac> noone will release images ther anyway for now ;)
<cwayne_> nic-doffay, see my convo with pete-woods  in #ubuntu-unity
<ogra_> k
<lool> asac: we can update the cron to run only on weekends
<asac> ogra_: it makes stuff harder for sure, but thats life. we work around :)
<lool> and run manually rest of the time
<lool> doesn't seem good though
<stgraber> cwayne_: looking in dmesg, do you see "initrd: copying custom content"?
<ogra_> lool, nah, leave that in human hands
<cwayne_> stgraber, nope
<ogra_> <-- control freak
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: so, all the device-specific udev rules live in the lxc-android-config package, and the postinst detects what the device is, and copies the appropriate file for the device
<pete-woods> ssweeny: hi, sorry for the delayed response
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I think we should do something similar with the device specific apparmor rules
<stgraber> cwayne_: so then mfisch's code in the initrd didn't run, which means the chown didn't run either
<stgraber> cwayne_: the condition for that is: if [ -d ${rootmnt}/custom/home ] && [ ! -e ${rootmnt}/userdata/user-data/phablet/.customized ]; then
<ssweeny> pete-woods, no worries. the convo in #ubuntu-unity is pretty much what i wanted
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: the postinst there would copy over the udev rules for the device, and would copy over the apparmor device rules
<cwayne_> stgraber, i have the hacked recovery to skip the signing, could that have anything to do with it?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: that's my proposal, we can discuss on the list
<stgraber> cwayne_: shouldn't
<cwayne_> stgraber, any idea why that code wouldn't be running then?
<plars> stgraber: it looks like maybe that json file gets updated more often than 2 times... I killed the duplicate jobs earlier and now there are more in the queue, but check-latest still shows Current full image: 5 (ubuntu=20130906, mako=20130906)
<stgraber> plars: it's not impossible it currently gets called hourly. The change I'm about to do to the daily-proposed channel should improve that
<stgraber> s/called/changed/
<plars> stgraber: so will it go down to just updating once?
<stgraber> plars: it should, yes
<asac> kenvandine: hi
<plars> stgraber: awesome, when is that supposed to land?
<stgraber> plars: in theory in the next hour, waiting for a current import to finish before I can land the channel config change
<davmor2> asac: root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i  current build number: 5 device name: maguro channel: daily-proposed
<stgraber> plars: oh, not sure if you saw the lengthy discussion I had with asac and lool, but once that change lands, you'll also see incrementing build IDs in daily-proposed
<davmor2> popey: I have apps
<AskUbuntu> Need help to installUbuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/342218
<stgraber> plars: and those IDs won't match with daily after an image is promoted, so just ignore the daily channel for now and assume it's right.
<plars> stgraber: oh no I didn't, even better, so we can just use the single build id and not the triplet?
<plars> doanac, josepht, cjohnston: ^
<stgraber> plars: you should still show the triplet because the single build id isn't terribly easy for developers to figure out what you're testing
<davmor2> asac: no 3g here at all for me
<ogra_> plars, we need the cdimage id for identifying the rootfs
<stgraber> plars: but you won't see version rollback in daily-proposed anymore
<asac> davmor2: regression?
<asac> davmor2: from daily?
<plars> josepht: that should at least simplify the sorting issues
<ogra_> asac, the image with the ID 5 :)
<davmor2> asac: yeap daily at least made an effort at 3g, showed me the logo in the indicator at least
<mpt> oreneeshy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings?action=diff&rev2=48&rev1=47
<asac> davmor2: so the 4 RO image worked?
<asac> ogra_: you guys uploaded ofono
<asac> awe: ^^
<ogra_> asac, dont look at me :P
<slangasek> jdstrand: the apparmor sysvinit script runs in rcS, which is only run from /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf - so after "filesystem" and "static-network-up" events.  On the phone these events actually happen quite early, but there's still no strong ordering guarantee here
<awe> asac, yes?
<asac> awe: can we back it out?
<ogra_> asac, only packaging cleanup chnages
<awe> back what out?
<asac> hmm
<awe> asac, context please...
<asac> awe: ofono landing
<asac> 3g is broken on todays images
<ogra_> asac, see the changelog
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ofono/1.12-0ubuntu8
<awe> asac, one sec
<awe> mid-stand-up
<asac> davmor2: so ...
<ogra_> asac, its only changes to the control file
<asac> awe: bring it up there
<asac> davmor2: your statement above doesnt relaly sound like you had much luck with 3g before
<ogra_> asac, there is no reason to back it out ... "Updated Standard-Version to 3.9.4 .... Update debian/compat to 9"
<ogra_> asac, seriously, no code changes
<davmor2> asac: I showed up in nmcli c and in ofono scripts,  just didn't connect in nm till you restarted nm.  now it isn't showing up anywhere
<davmor2> asac: let me reboot and see if that fixes things
<awe> cyphermox, ^^
<awe> davmor2, did  you open a new bug?
<cyphermox> I'm looking, but I mean, it's unclear what could be happening
<Wellark> oSoMoN: approved-
<davmor2> awe: nope I enabled the debugging and everything worked
<oSoMoN> Wellark: thanks
<Wellark> oSoMoN: but ci keeps failing
<Wellark> I will top-approve anyway
<awe> davmor2, but you have no 3g, correct?
<Wellark> the autolander can figure it out
<asac> ogra_: we also had hybris landings etc.
<awe> if everything worked, why is asac pinging me?
<asac> awe: read davmor2's messages
<davmor2> awe: not on build 5 no
<asac> for him its not working
<asac> ogra_: can you cary into the standup
<ogra_> asac, that would be one to worry about ... rather than a debian/control cleanup ijn ofono :)
<cyphermox> davmor2: please reproduce the bug, file a new bug in LP and just attach /var/log/syslog, ip route, nmcli dev, nmcli con...
<asac> ogra_: the idea of coordiating changes that are not going through daily-release with me and sil etc.?
<asac> thx
<davmor2> asac: that's annoying, the tutor starts on every reboot by the look of it
<asac> davmor2: yeah thats a known issue
<asac> mterry: ^^
<asac> mterry: seems your thing doesnt stop starting on RO images
<rsalveti> asac: nothing changed in ofono
<asac> rsalveti: the build before we got hybris
<mterry> asac, the data for AccountsService is stored in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/
<asac> jdstrand: ^^
<asac> mterry: you might need to change that a bit now
<asac> mterry: check with jdstrand
<mterry> asac, how do the RO images work?  Can we say "make this directory RW"?
<davmor2> cyphermox: bug against ofono or nm?
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: try http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+junk/network/view/head:/network_gprs_provision_test.sh
<asac> mterry: not sure. check with jdstrand. he is the architect behind this
<asac> and can make changes or tell you what to do :)
<sergiusens> plars: too ^^
<lool> Ok, I've run music-app and friends-app autopilot tests before and after adding qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin, gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 and gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 and got all passes (2 and 4); so uploaded new meta
<pmcgowan> lool, awesome
<asac> davmor2: so i heard that maguro 3g is inheretently flaki
<asac> davmor2: can you focus on the othe rfeatures like call etc.?
<rsalveti> asac: the 3g issues was there yesterday already
<popey> asac: mako seems good with read only 20130906
<asac> rsalveti: for him yesterdays build was buggy, but better
<rsalveti> and we discussed in our standup, I'd probably guess it's the same issue davmor2 had yesterday
<asac> popey: thanks!
<rsalveti> need logs to say what is happening
<asac> plars: ok so lets get 06 through our dashboard
<rsalveti> ofono package didn't break anything
<cyphermox> davmor2: against NM, we'll reassign if necessary
<cyphermox> so, how readonly is the readonly image?
<cyphermox> like, how's /var ? :)
<cyphermox> or more specifically, /var/lib
<sergiusens> cyphermox: very, but /vcarlib/ofono and /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections is writable
<cyphermox> ok
<asac> rsalveti: sorry, i just try to get a clear message whether th ecurrent image has regression over the previous ones
<asac> and hear that its completely broken and worked yesterday a bit
<asac> so i have to follow up on that i feel :)
<ogra_> asac, who tested it on maguro ?
<sergiusens> asac: it's not a regression, it's a long standing bug
<cyphermox> what about /var/lib/NetworkManager ?
<lool> oSoMoN: Hey, do you look after libqt5webkit5?
<ogra_> (yesterday)
<rsalveti> asac: right, but please ask for some sort of logs as well :-)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ^^ this is important
<lool> oSoMoN: I see it depends on gstreamer 0.10, but I don't know whether that relates to qtmultimedia's version or not (I assume not)
<cwayne_> stgraber, what version of the initrd should i have?  how can i debug this?
<plars> asac: it's mostly done on maguro, weather-app had some strange failure and needed to be restarted, but otherwise looks good so far
<cyphermox> sergiusens: /run/NetworkManager too, but I guess that would be readwrite anyway
<plars> asac: mako is still in progress
<asac> plars: and mako?
<rsalveti> lool: 5.1.1 was ported to use gst 1.0
<asac> plars: how far?
<plars> asac: it's on the calendar one now, about half-way down the list
<ogra_> asac, 3g worked yesterday on mako ... nobody tested maguro ... 3g works today on mako and is broken today on maguro ... there is no regression since there was no former test
<lool> rsalveti: ok thanks
<oSoMoN> lool: I don’t directly look after it, though I’m interested in any issues encountered with it
<lool> oSoMoN: gst 1.0 is all I needed to know
<sergiusens> cyphermox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/saucy/view/head:/etc/system-image/writable-paths
<stgraber> cwayne_: to see the dmesg entry, any initrd from the last month should do that
<oSoMoN> lool: I’d need to check in the code, but I don’t think it’s tied to qtmultimedia
<plars> asac: you'll see from http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4033/ that mako looks good so far, calendar is the first one we expect to fail at this point
<lool> seb128: I see packagekit-backend-aptcc pulls in gst 0.10; I presume that's for automatic installation of missing codecs; what's the usual way we deal with new gst versions there?
<oSoMoN> ah, I just saw rsalveti’s answer, sorry for the noise
<lool> seb128: how would we go to gst 1.0 with it?  does it imply we have to switch the desktop to 1.0 (seems too late)?  or do we need to fork it?
<cwayne_> stgraber, let me try again on a fresh build
<lool> actually given that it's .deb, it seems it would be a matter of splitting this out in a separate package
<sergiusens> cyphermox: hmm, missing /var/lib/ofono
<sergiusens> stgraber:
<stgraber> cwayne_: that's the code that gets run every time you boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070846/
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1221802
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221802 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Maguro: ubuntu-system build 5 no gprs" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> cwayne_: the only change I did after our discussion was adding the chown, the rest has always been there
<sergiusens> stgraber: /var/lib/ofono needs to persist
<stgraber> sergiusens: ok
<cwayne_> hm
<sergiusens> stgraber: was it taken out? I thought it was in
<stgraber> sergiusens: network-manager is in there but not ofono
<cyphermox> without /var/lib/ofono, nothing of the 3G connections is likely to work
<cwayne_> stgraber, wait, so .customized has to be set *before* we customize it?
<ogra_> cyphermox, hmm, why does it work for popey then >
<ogra_> (or others that use a mako)
<cjwatson> mterry: lxc-android-config has configuration for writable paths (etc/system-image/writable-paths)
<popey> ogra_: hmm?
<sergiusens> ogra_: it worked for me too, which makes me confused
<stgraber> cwayne_: no, "! -e" means "doesn't exist"
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, thats very weird
<cwayne_> ah, right
<stgraber> sergiusens: I'll add it
<cyphermox> ogra_: can files be written in /var/lib/ofono at all, or do they just get removed when you reboot the phone?
<ogra_> popey, theoretically 3G shouldnt work
<sergiusens> cyphermox: no, they can't
<seb128> lool, hey
<sergiusens> cyphermox: root@ubuntu-phablet:/# touch /var/lib/ofono/s
<ogra_> irs a readonly fs
<sergiusens> touch: cannot touch '/var/lib/ofono/s': Read-only file system
<popey>  /ril_0     gsm               connecting (prepare)
<cyphermox> then how could NM read files in /var/lib/ofono written by ofono, to be able to know what to activate?
<seb128> lool, gst doesn't change often enough that we have an "usually" there, we had one transition from gst 0.8 to 0.10 in Ubuntu before that 0.10 to 1.0
<cyphermox> sergiusens:  this leads me to believe you were not in fact using the readonly image :)
<seb128> lool, we switched desktop to 1.0 in raring (we didn't manage to get 0.10 out of the CD though IIRC)
<stgraber> mterry: did I understand that you also want /var/lib/AccountsService/users/ to be writable?
<ogra_> cyphermox, dunno, but multiple people claimed they had 3G today ... with readonly images
<stgraber> mterry: (I'm updating the list now)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: no, I may have remounted rw to add my serviceprovider stuff and forgot to remount ro again
<sergiusens> cyphermox: only thing I can think of
<lool> seb128: so the codec installation feature is probably borken I guess?
<lool> seb128: well, I guess it doesn't really matter if libgstreamer0.10-0 is pulled by packagekit on the touch image for now
<seb128> lool, I can't tell
<lool> it wont break anything in itself, we dont use this feature on touch right now anyway
<seb128> lool, why would it be broken?
<lool> seb128: well I guess it searches for 0.10 plugins instead of the 1.0 ones you'd need!
<awe> stgraber, /var isn't write-able?
<stgraber> awe: only subsets of it are
<ogra_> awe, only the dirs listed in the whitelist are writable
<ogra_> (/var isnt)
<seb128> lool, do we use that backend?
<sergiusens> awe: only stuff in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/saucy/view/head:/etc/system-image/writable-paths
<awe> and did we inspect every piece of code that's installed?  ;)-
<cyphermox> sergiusens: I don't know. otherwise it would have to be not readonly while ofono writes provisioning data to disk and become readonly after
<awe> fail
<ogra_> awe, nope, we have 6 weeks to do that :P
<lool> seb128: for click yes
<awe> ofono
<lool> seb128: but not for gst in touch
<seb128> lool, well, not for codecs on the desktop
<lool> seb128: I dont know about gst in desktop
<seb128> lool, we use sessioninstaller
<seb128> which is on gstreamer1.0
<awe> ogra_, is someone going to write a tool that does this automatically?
<seb128> lool, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sessioninstaller/0.20+bzr134-0ubuntu4
<lool> seb128: so should we just turn this off or something
<ogra_> awe, that tool is called stgraber :)
<seb128> lool, I've no idea about what click is doing with pkgkit sorry :/
<mterry> jdstrand, whoops, got disconnected.  When you have a sec, I'd like to talk RO image stuff
<lool> seb128: unrelated stuff; packagekit is used as the dbus service to request click intsall
<lool> seb128: or click update, or click removal or click list
<asac> davmor2: so i think awe and cyphermox confirmed that this 3g issue is not really a regressoin, lets focus on the rest then (call, wifi, etc.)
<awe> ogra_, and so what if some pieces of code wants to write to /var when the date rolls at the end of the year, and we hadn't noticed it?
<sergiusens> asac: yes
<seb128> lool, we should disable the codec stuff or split it out in its binary I guess
<sergiusens> asac: there is a regression
<sergiusens> asac: /var/lib/ofono is not writable
<asac> aha
<awe> asac, if it's a RO image, not necessarily true
<asac> my hero!!!
<asac> :)
<asac> awe: the other image doesnt matter anymore for me :)
<asac> RO !!!
<asac> i am only talking about RO :)
<awe> ogra_, can you fix?  ^^
<stgraber> ogra_: I have the fix for ofono
<stgraber> aw^
<stgraber> awe: ^
<sergiusens> awe: stgraber is already fixing
<stgraber> just waiting to hear from mterry about accountservice
<stgraber> since it'd be stupid to do two uploads in a 5min interval
<davmor2> asac: no 3g, messaging indicator give no signal that there is a message, with wifi enabled unless I reboot I don't see click app, using the camera Locked up the app completely (I'll carry on after a reboot)
<mterry> stgraber, I'm just waiting on jdstrand
<asac> davmor2: what out of that is a regresison over our 4 build?
<awe> stgraber, what about /var/lib/dhcp?
<lool> seb128: seems useless in Ubuntu AIUI
<ogra_> awe, we need to notice and update the scripts
<ogra_> awe, click apps have their own writable space and the core OS shouldnt randomly change
<ogra_> awe, read: we need to test enough to know about such an issue in advance and preemptively take action
<ogra_> before the user gets it
<seb128> lool, I think so as well
<davmor2> asac: I never used the 4 build I was on daily,  on daily the camera worked so that might be a RO issue
<sergiusens> stgraber: can't we make all of /var writable?
<asac> awe: stgraber: feels like revisiting everything that is in /var/lib... might be good :)
<awe> +1
<stgraber> awe: shouldn't be used, NM uses /var/lib/NetworkManager for that, which is already writable
<stgraber> sergiusens: nope
<stgraber> sergiusens: we don't support overlays, so making all of /var writable would mean copying it all to writable storage on first boot
<asac> stgraber: i think every directory in /var/lib should be explicitley looked at
<stgraber> sergiusens: then if something gets added or removed from the image, it'll never be copied to writable storage
<davmor2> asac: so now the camera app just crashes clean if I try to use it I'll try and get some feedback for that after
<sergiusens> stgraber: if its the debian packaging stuff ony, do we care?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: ack
<asac> davmor2: i assume its not writing to the right directory
<jdstrand> slangasek: thanks
<asac> oSoMoN: can you confirm that camera app is writing to a goo dlocation on RO image?
<jdstrand> asac: following up with mterry
<jdstrand> mterry: what's up?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: sorry, just saw the backlog, so will you follow the apparmor x udev in ubuntu-dev?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: yes
<cwayne_> stgraber, ok, so this time i did see the 'copying custom content' line in dmesg, but still owned by system:system
<oSoMoN> asac: that’s a question for gusch_
<asac> stgraber: mterry also wants to write to /var/lib/AccountsService/users/ from the intro
<rsalveti> jdstrand: ok, thanks, will review/reply the ml then
<oSoMoN> asac: do we have some documentation on what a good location is?
<asac> jdstrand: ^^
<jdstrand> rsalveti: will be in a bit. responding to various pings/emails/etc. you know, one's regular morning :)
<asac> we are kind of finding a few places in /var/lib that should be writable
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<asac> so lets look at all
<rsalveti> this channel is kind of crazy
<mterry> asac, not just intro.  Lots of things are using AS for user data
<mterry> launcher items, system settings
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: this is part of what a good location is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/saucy/view/head:/etc/system-image/writable-paths
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: then you have all the apparmor stuff
<rsalveti> asac: so it wasn't working at all in ro :-)
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: thx
<asac> rsalveti: thats what i mean :)
<gusch_> asac: camera writes to ~/Pictures and ~/Videos (in case it will be able to record videos again)
<asac> gusch_: thats not ok i think
<mterry> jdstrand, AccountsService uses /var/lib/AccountsService/users/ to store data about users.  But that isn't writable in the RO images.  Can we poke a hole for that directory?
<jdstrand> mterry: people are pinging me about /var/lib/AccountsService/users/ but I am lacking context
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: can you listen in?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: which is cat /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/policygroups/ubuntu/1.0/picture_files
<asac> gusch_: you have to use XDG_ path's
<rsalveti> people need to be clear that when they say they are using the RO image that means they never remounted it as rw :-)
<asac> gusch_: check with jdstrand
<rsalveti> otherwise it's hard to track down the issues
<mterry> jdstrand, it's used by AccountsService to store data like "has the user skipped the demo", "what are the user's launcher items", "should the welcome screen show the infographic"
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: listen in on what?
<ogra_> rsalveti, so many variables
<sergiusens> asac: writing to ~/Pictures is correct from an apparmor point of view
<sergiusens> asac: check your /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/policygroups/ubuntu/1.0/picture_files
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup :-)
<awe> straber, ok... looks like /var/lib/dhcp isn't being used, but /var/lib/bluetooth is... again for settings
<asac> sergiusens: ok so the fact that camera doesnt save files for me and hangs is a different regression?
<asac> felt very related because it started on RO
<sergiusens> asac: there was some talk about xdg translations that I guess jdstrand recalls more than me
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: what mterry is talking about
<josepht> rsalveti: I'm assuming that applies for automated testing as well? (RE: RO never mounted RW)
<jdstrand> mterry: ok, can we back up. I have no context. what is the issue?
<rsalveti> josepht: yup
<gusch_> asac jdstrand camera uses QStandardPaths in fact
<mdeslaur> mterry, jdstrand: oh, that's because the image is ro?
<asac> gusch_: awesome ... that SHOULD be allright then ...
<mdeslaur> mterry, jdstrand: I guess stgraber needs to poke that hole, I'm not sure how it's done
<asac> gusch_: do you have a maguro? maybe try :)
<asac> maybe you can see
<davmor2> asac: video playback of sintel sucks on 5 but didn't on daily
<jdstrand> gusch_: you need to append $app_pkgname to the standard path. $app_pkgname is "name" in the click manifest
<mterry> mdeslaur, jdstrand: So AS (AccountsService) is a system daemon that stores some data on the user's behalf so that the greeter and the user can both set/read it
<rsalveti> davmor2: it should suck with both
<rsalveti> davmor2: same hardware?
<ogra_> asac, hmm, for me it crashes the whole shell
<jdstrand> mterry: /me nods
<gusch_> jdstrand: camera-app is no click package
<davmor2> rsalveti: yeap
<ogra_> asac, taking a pic that is
<sergiusens> jdstrand: from the apparmor camera_files profile it seems he wants $HOME/Pictures to write the images
<mterry> mdeslaur, jdstrand: It's used for a variety of things I listed above.  Right now on the RO image we have a bug where the first-use demo keeps appearing
<asac> ogra_: so what landed there? :)
<ogra_> oh, and all input apparently
<sergiusens> gusch_: it will be
<gusch_> asac: you mean on monday? EOD is coming very close ...
<rsalveti> davmor2: then it could be that something else is also using your cpu
<mterry> mdeslaur, jdstrand: because AS can't write to that directory to save the fact that it should be skipped
<stgraber> jdstrand, mterry, awe: ok, uploading lxc-android-config with /var/lib/AccountsService/users/ and /var/lib/ofono added
<plars> rsalveti: you do realize that in the test automation, we currently have to mount the RO images as RW right?
<rsalveti> davmor2: because in both cases it was doing software decode
<rsalveti> plars: seriously?
<ogra_> asac, no idea, someone (with fater internet) should try a rw image and try to confirm
<gusch_> sergiusens: it will what?!? All apps are going to be click packages?!?
<mdeslaur> stgraber: thanks
<jdstrand> gusch_: mterry ah, right, just addjust lxc-android-config. looks like stgraber is doing it for you
<plars> rsalveti: yes
<ogra_> asac, else i'd blame ro here too
<mterry> jdstrand, mdeslaur: And I just wanted to see if it wass OK to add the directory to the RW part
<jdstrand> gusch_: sorry, meant for mterry
<lool> pmcgowan, dpm: Checked 0.10 / 1.0 gst rdepends; http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070923/ is 0.10 rdepends; seems doable with qtmultimedia/mediaplayer-app from Jim and qt 5.1.x update moved to gst 1.0, only gallery app remains
<mterry> stgraber, thanks!
<rsalveti> plars: haha, then we're not *really* testing the ro stuff in here
<jdstrand> mterry: seems fine to me :)
<davmor2> rsalveti: I've gone from rw to ro I'm wondering if it was writing a cache file some where and now can't
<rsalveti> we could face similar issues as we had with ofono
<asac> rsalveti: we know that
<asac> and its worked on
<lool> pmcgowan, dpm: (and updating seeds obviously)
<pmcgowan> lool, ack
<lool> pmcgowan: would I push the gallery-app gst request now?
<pmcgowan> sure
<pmcgowan> bug it I suppose
<jdstrand> mterry: the ro bit is more about system-image than security. granted, we get security benefit from it, but that is a side-affect
<rsalveti> asac: right, that's important to be fixed, otherwise we can really trust the test results
<asac> rsalveti: no need to repeat
<asac> :)
<stgraber> jdstrand, mterry, awe: uploaded
<dpm> awesome, thanks lool
<asac> rsalveti: it is prevailining my day now
<asac> :)
<asac> domination :)
<rsalveti> asac: :-)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ok, I'm lacking context on this too. what is the question for me?
<jdstrand> gusch_: ^
<ChickenCutlass> asac, ogra_ 3G not working for me on RO image as well
<asac> rsalveti: i didnt push long enough back
<asac> i asked a month ago to fix infrastructure first
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: it's broken
<awe> ChickenCutlass, read the backlog
<asac> :)
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, yeah, it was a missing rw dir
<ChickenCutlass> ah
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: stgraber is fixing it
<ChickenCutlass> got it
<sergiusens> asac: this is camera http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070937/
<seb128> mpt, can you remind me who we should ping if we need system-settings assets? For the background panel we are probably going to need the images for the welcome/home screens (e.g the bits representing the greeter/dash over the images in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-background.mockup.png)
<ogra_> camera-app seems to misbehave in maguro ro
<gusch_> jdstrand: is camera-app allowed to write to ~/Pictures
<awe> jdstrand, popular phrase these days:  "lacking context"  ;)-
<sergiusens> jdstrand: the use of xdg dirs and translations
<rsalveti> asac: that's fine, we'll fix it next week
<sergiusens> gusch_: yes all apps are going to be click
<asac> rsalveti: the RO image?
<rsalveti> the ro testing
<ogra_> asac, everything :)
<ogra_> the world
<rsalveti> as long you let us stay focused, we'll fix it :P
<sergiusens> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070937/
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> sergiusens, ouch, that looks like an android prob
 * cjwatson gets click package unregistration/removal working with the exception that it doesn't yet remove user data
<jdstrand> gusch_: regarding writing to ~/Pictures, there was some discussion about that on the list because Pictures is translatable (it is one of the xdg user dirs)
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<ogra_> camera service dies
<asac> ogra_: lool: so i am tempted to say we go back to touch as our release baseline
<jdstrand> gusch_, sergiusens: I don't recall where we landed on that
<asac> and wait till all the issues get fixed
<ogra_> asac, you mean rw
<davmor2> asac: keyboard still isn't great but that was happening on daily too
<asac> ogra_: touch == rw, yes
<asac> touch_ro == RO
<jdstrand> gusch_: my previous answer was regarding xdg *base* dirs, not xdg *user* dirs. sorry for the confusion
<ogra_> heh, ok
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I think we were going to keep ~/Pictures on fs and only change the name you view since the fs is not exposed to users ... lool tedg might recall more
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, what is that issue exactly?
<jdstrand> gusch_, sergiusens: I can say that I plan to upload apparmor which will handle the translated directory correctly
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070937/
<ogra_> sergiusens, jdstrand, note that we ship /home/phablet/.config/user-dirs.dirs which defines the XDG_USER_DIRS
<lool> asac: how many tests are passing with the image read-write?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, but how did you get that
<cjwatson> I thought we were doing non-translatable directories only on the grounds that the directory names won't be visible directly anyway
<rsalveti> sergiusens: which image, instructions, what exploded, etc
<ogra_> rsalveti, taking a pic on maguro
<sergiusens> rsalveti: taking a picture
<ogra_> rsalveti, latest ro image
<asac> lool: read write is good, but RO kills dogfoodable for sure
<asac> nothing works kind of :)
<asac> all wireless etc.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: let me switch to rw
<gusch_> jdstrand: camera uses QStandardDirs to get the location
<cjwatson> and translating directories on the fs rather than the UI layer is a horrible misdesign anyway, so ubuntu-touch is a good opportunity to get rid of it
<asac> and i need to release to get unity landed and other stuff
<tedg> sergiusens, lool, I don't see the question in the backlog... what's up?
<asac> that is stalled
<jdstrand> gusch_, sergiusens: I can also say that 'xdg-user-dir PICTURES' will give you the translated directory
<lool> asac: wireless works for me
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ogra_ mount -o remount,rw / allows Pictures
<rsalveti> sergiusens: seems the camera client crashed, so it's probably our hal or app layer
<ogra_> sergiusens, great, so its another ro issue
<ogra_> but which :)
<jdstrand> gusch_: that's fine, but there are *base* dirs and *user* dirs. I was referring to base dirs in my initial comment because of an earlier discussion in this channel. I just wanted to clarify my initial XDG/click comment is all
<asac> lool: well, ofono is busted
<sergiusens> ogra_: strace which tell
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> seems camera is busted as well
<sergiusens> lool: /var/lib/ofono is missing r/w
<jdstrand> seb128: where did we land on people using xdg user dirs, like Pictures. gusch_ is using QStandardDirs to find it-- is that what he should be using? are we going to allow Pictures to be translated or use some symlink hackery-wackery to make sure apps can depend on Pictures?
<daker> Kaleo: hi, do you have anyidea why this is happening https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos?pid=5912883833171629858&oid=101694416703170881163 ?
<daker> Kaleo: i was thinking it's bug 1202403 but i am not really sure
<ubot5> bug 1202403 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[PageStack] PageStack hide ListView section header" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202403
<jdstrand> seb128: note that I will be adjusting apparmor to handle translated xdg user dirs, so apparmor won't be an issue
<seb128> jdstrand, the consensus on the list seemed to be that we would not allow names on disk to be translated anymore
<seb128> lool: ^ that was right?
<sergiusens> seb128: I thought so too
<seb128> jdstrand, we control enough of the UI to be confident we are not going to "leak" the filesystem details to users
<lool> sergiusens: does it need to be persistent?
<jdstrand> seb128: but depending on your answer, it might influence when I land such change to apparmor ;)
<cjwatson> seb128: \o/
<sergiusens> lool: yes, stgraber already fixed
<seb128> jdstrand, e.g we can handle the translations in the toolkit
<sergiusens> lool: we are in perm loop of issues
<sergiusens> :-)
<seb128> cjwatson, ;-)
<lool> erf
<cjwatson> this is my face of utter joy at destroying translated fs names
 * sergiusens notices no one reads the backlog
<jdstrand> cjwatson: seriously, they are icky :)
<lool> sergiusens: too much traffic today
<lool> I can't keep up
<asac> sergiusens: hehe...thats normal
<lool> so /var/lib/ofono is uploaded
<asac> i am also lost... do we upload fixes for /var/lib right now? or are we investigating?
<asac> lool: rock
<asac> :)
<sergiusens> asac: yeah, but the ofono issue was mentioned 15 times perhaps
<asac> thats good news
<lool> asac: two were uploaded
<jdstrand> lool: re traffic> I know the feeling :)
<ogra_> lool, right, next issue is that taking a pic crashes the shell :)
<lool> sergiusens: see asac doesn't read the backlog either  :-)
<ogra_> lool, on readonly images
<lool> jdstrand: BTW pingpingping!
<lool> ;-)
<lool> ogra_: and that's not expected behavior?
<jdstrand> lool: pongpongpong!
<ogra_> lool, LOL
<asac> lool: ok, then lets continue and get another round going :)
<asac> sil2100: can we talk the list of candidaets through?
<lool> ogra_: I can confirm this shell thing!
<lool> ogra_: do we know what's causing it?
<ogra_> not yet
<cwayne_> stgraber, what version of ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd should i have?
<lool> the good news is that it eventually restarts
<ogra_> but remounting / rw fixes it
<lool> oh _usr_bin_camera-app.32011.crash
<ogra_> lovely
<sil2100> asac: more or less, I'm trying to resolve some stack build/release problems right now as well
<asac> sil2100: ok so you prep that stuff would be ready
<kdub> who got surfaceflinger running in the flipped images? (have some questions)
<asac> sil2100: wewould like to push the main pieces soon
<stgraber> cwayne_: 0.47 I think
<rsalveti> kdub: what is the issue?
<sil2100> asac: cool - from the components that are ready, we have this to release for sure: mediascanner, mir, unity-system-compositor, autopilot, u1db-qt, unity-mir
<sergiusens> lool: rsalveti ogra_ if you remount it once rw, it is enought for it to work always :-/
<sil2100> asac: hud and indicators are red, so no releases there
<kdub> rsalveti, just if i stop surfaceflinger, then try to run /system/bin/surfaceflinger in the android-chroot, the executable segfaults
<ogra_> yippie ... heisenbug
<cwayne_> stgraber, hmm, that's what i have
<lool> sergiusens: ah!
<asac> sil2100: so i think mir and unity-* wait for ricmm
<rsalveti> kdub: you need to be inside the android container to start it up again
<asac> sil2100: so we have mediascanner and autopilot and u1db
<rsalveti> kdub: which means you'd need to get inside the android container via it's own adb
<asac> sil2100: hope those are safe, but owuld like to know whats in autopilot
<cwayne_> is there any debugging i can do to get you useful information?  i see the copying custom content in dmesg, but .local is still owned by system
<sil2100> asac: autopilot is safe to release, it has a neat fix only
<cwayne_> ssweeny, our tarball is all owned by root now, right?
<asac> sil2100: ok then lets do those now
<rsalveti> kdub: android-chroot doesn't set the right pid namespace
<ogra_> rsalveti, android-chroot should work for starting it manually
<davmor2> popey: ha goto calendar goto any date click on create new event it's created in today rather than the day you are on :D
<sil2100> asac: veebers added a functionality to detect infinite mouse-movement loops
<rsalveti> ogra_: not necessarily
<asac> sil2100: so we could pick them up in next image
<kdub> rsalveti, i figured something about my lxc knowledge was lacking :)
<asac> (think 1h from now)
<jdstrand> gusch_: based on seb128's comment, it sounds like ~/Pictures will not be translated at the fs level, so you should be able to depend on it not changing based on translation. I can't speak for QtStandardPaths though (I don't know the Qt API enough to know if it will do the translating for you)
<ogra_> rsalveti, it does for sensorservice
<sil2100> asac: ok, I'll check one more thing in the meantime
<jdstrand> gusch_: but wait until lool comments
<ogra_> not sure if SF is any different
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's why not necessarily, it depends on the service
<rsalveti> if it needs the property system and such
<stgraber> cwayne_: so it may be that my android rebuild didn't pick it up, which may explain what you're seeing
<ogra_> yeah, understood
<lool> jdstrand, gusch_: I'm all for NOT translating these
<jdstrand> consensus! :)
<asac> sil2100: ok let me know when copied and what was copied :)
<lool> last time we discussed this, we didn't have a good plan for convergence, but I think we decided to keep going with untranslated filenames anyway
<jdstrand> and so I an further delay landing the xdg user patch for apparmor :)
<asac> rsalveti: anything you guys want to throw into the mix as well for the next RO run?>
<asac> like a new libhyris? :)
<ricmm> asac: sil2100 you can go ahead with release of everything that has had branches land, on my end
<ricmm> that is unity-mir and qtubuntu
<asac> otherwise we have the /var/lib fixes i think plus new apps
<rsalveti> kdub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070990/
<asac> ricmm: ok cool. so not MIR itself?
<asac> that feels not used
<ricmm> the changes there are not the Mir changes, just some other pre-reqs that are unused right now
<jdstrand> seb128: would you mind following up on the list that this is what was decided if it isn't clear already?
<asac> so feels safe as well ... but not sure
<sergiusens> asac: I want to find ou`t what's wrong with the camera
<rsalveti> asac: nothing from my side, I don't land stuff in friday
<asac> rsalveti: ok
<asac> you are smart :)
<ricmm> it would certainly help to have them in the archive, for the following landings
 * asac notes that we land thursday stuff though :)
<asac> lol
<ricmm> as it wont happen right now, it will just make it cleaner for the next proposals I guess
<sil2100> ricmm: ah, so it's safe to release those without getting anything broken, yes?
<rsalveti> thursday is fine, we have friday to fix
<rsalveti> :P
<popey> davmor2: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app ☻
<stgraber> cwayne_: so the chown definitely is in there...
<asac> ricmm: so double checking:                  mediascanner, mir, unity-system-compositor, autopilot, u1db-qt, unity-mir
<asac> out of those we should pick: mir, unity-* ?
<asac> ricmm: and we have very low likelyhood of sideeffects :)?
<asac> nice
<kdub> rsalveti, will give it a try
<stgraber> cwayne_: what do you get if you do cat /etc/media-info?
<rsalveti> kdub: that gets you in the android pid namespace properly, so you can execute whatever you want/need there
<ricmm> asac: mir is irrelevant to me, their landing has nothing to do with our supporting effort
<asac> ricmm: seems greyback disagrees
<ricmm> asac: from my end, unity-mir and qtubuntu are good to go
<ogra_> asac, i dont think mediascanner is used by anything yet, should be safe to pull in as well
<cwayne_> stgraber, Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130906)
<ricmm> asac: uh?
<asac> ricmm: ok... even with greybacks comment?
 * rsalveti lunch
<stgraber> cwayne_: hmm, that doesn't make any sense...
<asac> ricmm: check -unity channel
<ricmm> yes I did
<davmor2> asac: so other than the camera and 3g and no messaging indicator changes and no...... it's a great image honest
<cwayne_> stgraber, hm?
<asac> davmor2: nice irony :)
<ricmm> asac: unity-mir, qtubuntu should be safe, unity8 no
<ricmm> asac: but if you want you can hold them all, the unity-mir qtubuntu stuff is unused anyways
<stgraber> cwayne_: you're on the right version, I just inspected its content and the initrd is correct, so I'm really confused why it's not working
<asac> ricmm: we dont see unity8 packages staged i think
<ricmm> until the later branches come in play
<asac> sil2100: so unity-mir, qtubuntu from ricmm side
<asac> and the rest as discussed
<cwayne_> stgraber, maybe our tarball is wrong, let me try something real quick
<kdub> rsalveti, hmm, last command (to get the android pid namespace shell) get the 'device not found'
<asac> sil2100: not mir itself
<seb128> jdstrand, done
<sil2100> ricmm: ok, well, I'll publish qtubuntu then - is it fine to release the qtubuntu bits without the unity-mir ones?
<rsalveti> kdub: try killing adb from your host
<stgraber> cwayne_: do you override the android tarball (mako-*.tar.xz) with something older?
<davmor2> asac: the best is the 2 shots I took with the camera seem to be saved I'm going to pull them in a second and see if they actually were or not
<cwayne_> stgraber, nope
<ricmm> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> ricmm: since sadly, I cannot easily release unity-mir without unity8, so I would hold those up until all is ready
<arnoldkj> Hey, I've just flashed my nexus 7 to UT. I didn't have the bootloader unlocked when I first tried to run it and it soft-bricked it though. I got it back, just thought I'd report. (I know it was my own fault)
<ricmm> sil2100: then just dont do qtubuntu either
<kdub> rsalveti, same store
<kdub> *story
<ricmm> no point, they are both no-ops at the current moment
<sil2100> asac: what about mir then? Since I got a bit confused... can I release mir as well? Mir as in Mir
<ricmm> unused without unity8
<ricmm> might as well hold to reduce the delta, in case other stuff breaks
<ricmm> asac: agree?
<rsalveti> kdub: hm, which image are you using? a recent one?
<asac> yeah hold it
<ricmm> sil2100: hold unity-mir, qtubuntu and mir then
<asac> not sure about desktop testing impact and all that either
<asac> ricmm: sorry, but better to call it a day then :)
<ricmm> release the rest thats queued (:>
<rsalveti> kdub: syslog should tell more if the device id did indeed change
<kdub> rsalveti, yeah cdimage-touch from yesterday for manta
<sil2100> ricmm, asac: ok ;)
<sil2100> asac: I also see some click related things needing release, such as unity-scope-click and ubuntu-download-manager - I think those should be ok to release?
<asac> davmor2: maybe you could confirm thjat the image gets better when applying the read/write fixes by lool
<asac> ?
<asac> that would give us some confidence :)
<asac> sil2100: why not :)
<asac> sil2100: download-manager? is that an application?
<asac> not a service?
<asac> hmm
<asac> sil2100: those are in which stack?
<sil2100> asac: those are in the 'click-package' stack
<sil2100> asac: the description says: Ubuntu Download Manager - daemon
<kdub> rsalveti, thanks for the help, i get what's going on now
<lool> ogra_, sergiusens, asac, davmor2: Outside of ofono and accounts, were there other regressions confirmed to be specific to r/o?  camera-app might be, but not 100% sure, anything else?
<rsalveti> kdub: one other way would be disabling the android-tools-adbd upstart job and setting the property via ssh
<rsalveti> and see if it works better
<rsalveti> kdub: cool
<ogra_> lool, not that we know of
<sil2100> asac: ah ha, I see Ken missed one more thing that's ready for release - the ubuntu-ui-toolkit ;) But I'm a bit worried to release that on Friday (even though all the tests passed)
<rsalveti> will go for lunch, let me know if it still fails for you
<ogra_> lool, (i bet we find ten more over the next week though,, but nothing obvious)
<davmor2> lool: possibly the video playback on previous RW images it has been fine in RO it sucks
<ogra_> davmor2, does it play fine for the first secs and then turn into a slideshow with sound ?
<ogra_> if so, thats normal until we get the new gstreamer stack
<davmor2> ogra_: no basically a slideshow from the start
<asac> sil2100: yeah. my experience tells me ubuntu-ui-toolkit is more dangerous
<lool> sergiusens: crash in gallery-app is from libusermetricsinput1
<ogra_> davmor2, so it degraded a bit then ... well, i wouldnt count that a blocker
<asac> pmcgowan: bzoltan: we have a ubuntu-ui-toolkit and felt we shouldnt push it in late on friday. agree?
<asac> sil2100: what does the changelog say?
<sil2100> asac: looks like an AP fix...
<sil2100> asac: * Do not duplicate the pointer instantiation on the autopilot emulators. (LP: #1220346)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220346 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "On the emulators, we have duplicate code for the pointing device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220346
<sil2100> Fairly safe I suppose
<asac> sil2100: do you have the diff?
<doanac> sergiusens: python-autopilot doesn't seem to have changed yet in touch images. Its still on1.3.1+13.10.20130830-0ubuntu1
<asac> sil2100: the upstream code diff? i couldnt find that easily in our system... seems we strip that off
<doanac> is there something i need to do to get the updated version included?
<asac> only packagieng diff is there
<sil2100> asac: yes, that's another thing on my 'would be nice to have' - https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1220346-pointing_device/+merge/183719
<sil2100> asac: it's AP changes only
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071055/
<davmor2> asac, lool: click packages work, settings in apps are stored, notes are stored so the RO isn't effecting everything at least :)
<lool> :-)
<lool> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071055/
<asac> sil2100: feels too risky. its not clear if that is fixing any real autopilot bugs
<asac> sil2100: so best it can do is break test
<asac> sil2100: i think we should punch it in before going EOD
<lool> sergiusens: Do you know how the usermetrics stuff works?
<asac> after we have the next image
<asac> sil2100: so leave it, lets kick image
<asac> then start automation and if the image isnt good
<asac> :)
<asac> cry
<davmor2> asac: how do I enable rw then?
<cwayne_> stgraber, so i made sure that my tarball was all owned by root, and now .local/share is owned by root, so the chown still didn't work
<asac> lool: tell davmor2 about the /var/lib fixes that we uploaded
<asac> so he can validate that they help?
<stgraber> cwayne_: what device are you testing on?
<asac> thanks!
<lool> davmor2: the accounts and ofono breakage should be fixed
<cwayne_> stgraber, mako
<lool> when the initramfs is rebuilt and the image is rebuilt
<sil2100> asac: I published autopilot and mediascanner from the things that I could
<sil2100> ;)
<cwayne_> stgraber, so everything in the tarball should be owned by root, correct?
<stgraber> cwayne_: yep
<lool> asac: I had indirectly mentioned it, but confirmed again
<stgraber> cwayne_: (I'm running a test here with a minimal custom image)
<asac> davmor2: i think its apparmor rules you have to add
<asac> sil2100: ok stuff in?
<ogra_> lool, you forgot the android upload :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: ok, reproduced the issue here, now to figure it out...
<asac> sil2100: good, so once they are in relesae pocket
<asac> lets continue
<sil2100> asac: yes, waiting for them, checking for the status
<cwayne_> whew, at least i'm not crazy :)
<asac> sil2100: what about download-manager etc.?
<asac> that not?
<davmor2> lool: so you are pushing a new image with the fixes then?
<lool> davmor2: eventually, will take some time still
<ogra_> 3h i'd guess
<asac> lool: which package are we waiting for ?
<asac> ogra_: come on... 1h :)
<asac> we are agile :-P
<lool> asac: lxc-android-config to be published in saucy, then building android
<ogra_> asac, its a chain of packages
<asac> respinning is cheap :-P
<asac> oha i dont think i want to know
<asac> just dont run away :)
<davmor2> asac: yes we are agile, that's why we can play dodgeball, computer systems on a fixed build time not so agile :D
<ogra_> lool, does that stuff actually end up inside the initrd ? i thought it is read by the initrd from /
<sergiusens> lool: not sure how usermetrics worked
<Ikarus> ugh, I wish Ubuntu Touch on semi-supported devices had a nicer installer, instead of "download obscure here" "download other stuff there", etc
<sergiusens> Ikarus: if porters supported it you could phablet-flash community
<davmor2> asac: no data sources available I took two photos damn you phone :D
<lool> sergiusens: it segfaults on startup at least
<stgraber> cwayne_: [    3.709262] /init: line 5: chown: not found
<lool> sergiusens: trying to su to usermetrics + running it => segv
<lool> pete-woods: Hey!
<lool> pete-woods: Could you help us debug usermetrics?
<Ikarus> sergiusens: I know, but it's a shame people aren't driven to it :(
<cwayne_> stgraber, huh, that seems not great
<sil2100> asac: those as well
<lool> pete-woods: it seems to segfault on startpu, at least with the readonly images
<asac> sil2100: good
<stgraber> cwayne_: yeah, I'm vaguely surprised we don't have chown in the initrd :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: it's easily fixable though
<ogra_> asac, so the ofono fix should be ready without an upload chain ...
<ogra_> i just checked the code
<sil2100> There's nothing better than a Friday image!
<lool> sergiusens: Ok, found the gallery-app thing
<cwayne_> stgraber, ah, easily fixable, my favorite type of bug :)
<jdstrand> davmor2: re the conversation between you and asac> what is broken that needs rw?
<awe> jdstrand, /var/lib/ofono for one
<awe> fix has been uploaded
<stgraber> cwayne_: well, for a definition of easily fixable that'll take half a day to land in an image
<sergiusens> jdstrand: /var/lib/ofono and /var/lib/Accounts
<asac> jdstrand: also something for mterry where the new intro saves its configs (also uploaded i think)
<cwayne_> stgraber, right, but that's more waiting time than working time, right??
<ogra_> that was /var/lib/Accounts
<jdstrand> asac, davmor2: that isn't apparmor. that is ro fs. stgraber uploaded fixes to lxc-android-config for that
<pete-woods> lool: it tries to write to /var/usermetrics
<sergiusens> jdstrand: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/saucy/revision/89
<asac> right
<pete-woods> could that be it?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: nope
<jdstrand> sergiusens: oh?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: no as in, it isn't apparmor
<sergiusens> :-)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ah, yes
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I would of pinged you if it was
<jdstrand> hehe
<sergiusens> ;-)
<davmor2> jdstrand: No I think apparmour was mentioned as the way to get out of RO mode
<stgraber> cwayne_: right, just two uploads
<cwayne_> stgraber, awesome :)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ack, I saw someone mention apparmor might need to be updated, so thought I'd check on it
<cwayne_> maybe i'll just take a break until later today then :P
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks for handling that for me :)
<plars> asac: results on 20130906 should all be there for except for smem and memevent, sdk needs to rerun on mako... it got that ssl error like I saw recently
<pete-woods> lool: is there somewhere more correct (/var/lib/... ?) that it should keep its database?
<stgraber> pete-woods: I just uploaded a fix for /var/lib/usermetrics, should hopefully be good in the next image
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ogra_: lool asac camera error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071136/
<ogra_> plars, heh, why does mako run one test less
<plars> ogra_: see above, it got an ssl error... network seemed ok but when it tried to connect to lp it failed with that ssl error
<lool> pete-woods: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libusermetrics/+bug/1221839
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221839 in libusermetrics "Crashes on startup and crashes apps when /var/lib/ isn't writable" [Undecided,New]
<plars> ogra_: so it missed the sdk test
<lool> pete-woods: No, that dir is fine
<ogra_> plars, ah
<plars> ogra_: it's queued up
<lool> pete-woods: This is like low priority, we'll fix the write issue
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt make the connnection
<lool> pete-woods: but would be good to fix the lib not to crash if service dies and service to report something useful (per bug)
<plars> ogra_: the sdk test doesn't actually do much though, the chances of it failing for anything to be concerned about are pretty much zero
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> sergiusens: camera error is found
<lool> sergiusens: i thnk
<sergiusens> lool: oh, good, what was it exactly?
<pete-woods> lool: okay, cool I will improve the error reporting :)
<lool> sergiusens: this usermetrics bt I showed you because /var/lib/usermetrics wasn't in writable_paths  :-)
<lool> pete-woods: thanks  :-)
<ogra_> nice !
<sergiusens> lool: might be the same as for camera?
<ogra_> that is for camera
<lool> sergiusens: it is the camera one
<lool> sergiusens: didn't you see my bt?
<lool> sergiusens: this is from the .crash file I mentioned
<lool> sergiusens: 18:34 < lool> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071055/
<sergiusens> lool: ah, no, sorry
<lool> sergiusens: this is with debug symbols, it's in usermetrics
<lool> sergiusens: it doens't like when it's dbus service dies
<pete-woods> sergiusens: I'm going to improve the libusermetrics client library so that it handles a missing daemon more gracefully
<lool> pete-woods: <3
<pete-woods> :)
<lool> ♥ even
<ogra_> you and your utf8
<sergiusens> what is utf8?
<sergiusens> :-)
<ogra_> :)
<lool> (can't believe the compose sequence for ♥ is actually < + 3)
<ogra_> heh
<pete-woods> the guys who "play with bits" for a living tend to do stuff like that :)
<lool> there must be some unicode easter eggs
 * lool tries compose + e a s t e r e g g
<pete-woods> I always like how a simple mask operation is sufficient to uppercase / lowercase ASCII
<stgraber> asac, lool, plars: daily-proposed re-generation is slowly going, I expect it to be done in the next 2 hours, at which point I suspect the QA tools will freak out as they'll see 4-5 new builds showing up at once.
<pete-woods> no mapping required
<stgraber> all of which should be canceled except for the latest one
<stgraber> from that point on, things should behave normally again
<lool> stgraber: sounds good  :-)
<plars> stgraber: ok, any way to notify when it happens? what all will be in this one?
<stgraber> plars: I'm watching nusakan as it imports everything, so I can probably give you a heads up minutes after it's published
<stgraber> plars: basically every single build that's been published since the last stable one will show up as their own version in daily-proposed
<stgraber> plars: so you'll see a bunch of old builds appearing which you probably don't want to test
<plars> stgraber: will it be a whole lot of updates quickly? or will there be quite a bit of time between each?
<plars> stgraber: if it all happens within 5 min. or so, shouldn't be any problem except I'll need to kill off the extras
<ogra_> stgraber, note that i dropped the cronjob for touch, so we dont get any unexpected builds and dont step on our own toes wrt manual building
<stgraber> plars: it'll be a single index.json change showing you 3-4 new images in one shot
<plars> stgraber: oh, that should be no problem at all then
<stgraber> ogra_: ok. I'll probably trigger a new image myself once the re-import is done so it can pick up the initrd and lxc-android-config changes.
<plars> stgraber: jenkins is pretty dumb about it, it just sees that the file had some kind of change, and kicks of a new test. The test is just going to phablet-flash whatever is in daily-proposed
<ogra_> dont forget the android rebuild for the initrd :)
<plars> but I'll keep an eye on it just in case
<stgraber> ogra_: yep, I know, it's in my post-lunch todo list :)
<ogra_> i dropped the note from the initramfs package ... i should probably just have changed it
 * ogra_ thinks automated rebuilding of package chains should be a topic for next UDS
<lool> so I'm getting debian #713032 when rebuilding gallery-app but it built fine in the archive
<ubot5> Debian bug 713032 in libexiv2-dev "[libexiv2-dev] new visibility compiler warning in value.hpp" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/713032
<lool> not sure why
<lool> I'll just blame it on CMake
<asac> stgraber: can we maybe do that migration on monday? i am a bit scared :)
<asac> and you can also have fun :)?
<asac> i thought you said wed :)
<asac> not today :)
<stgraber> asac: I'm just running what we said we'd earlier with lool
<lool> asac: he said he would finish the new code to do things completely differently wed-thursday if he can focus on it, but then he went to implement the quick and dirty interim solution for today
<asac> oha
<stgraber> asac: I haven't even started working on the rewritten tool (too busy answering everyone's questions in here)
<asac> well, if you can juggle it with plars thats great
<asac> but always keep a path to back out
<asac> :)
<asac> we wanted to get an image out in 3h :)
<asac> or so
<asac> err in 1h or so
<eolo999> hi again
<eolo999> maybe someone has read my help request of yesterday night (europe)
<lool> sergiusens davmor2 : BTW, locally fixing usermetrics + running it, I can run camera-app + take pictures + return to shell + see them in gallery-app + see the count on the lock screen
<eolo999> anyway I am victim of this error while phablet-flashing my nexus 7:
<eolo999> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /sdcard/' returned non-zero exit status 255
<cwayne_> ok here's a weird bug:
<lool> eolo999: anything prior to that?
<davmor2> lool: so it was user metrics causing everything to die then
<lool> davmor2: yes
<lool> davmor2: it will likely fix other apps too
<cwayne_> in my custom pre-session.d/ script, i make a symlink to /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/, but once it's run ont he phone, the symlink points to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<eolo999> that was using cdimage-touch; while using ubuntu-system the error is while mountin /data
<eolo999> INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait
<eolo999> INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait complete
<eolo999> error: device not found
<eolo999> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /sdcard/' returned non-zero exit status 255
<eolo999> sorry for pasting here
<lool> eolo999: it doesn't seem to be able to find the device
<lool> eolo999: do you care to preserve what's currently on the device?
<popey> eolo999: does "adb devices" list it?
<eolo999> It loses connection while restarting the devices
<eolo999> it hangs with the open droid robot
<eolo999> :)
<lool> eolo999: do you see the ubuntu logo in the recovery?
<eolo999> nope
<eolo999> what do you mean by in the recovery
<eolo999> ?
<eolo999> popey: it list the device before flashing
<cwayne_> lool, ping
<eolo999> maybe I missed something but it seems that this kind of disconnect when restarting is affecting a lot of people
<lool> cwayne_: pong
<cwayne_> lool, hey, i was seing a really weird bug earlier in one of my custom pre-session.d/ scripts
<cwayne_> lool, i was trying to symling /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu to /custom/usr/share/themes, but it was somehow uinstead setting the link to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<lool> eolo999: press volume up + volume down + power when booting, you'll get the fastboot menu; select recovery; if that doesn't show an Ubuntu logo, you want to rebootstrap, perhaps starting with android (simplest) or manually (no written instructions)
<eolo999> ok
<lool> cwayne_: how so?
<cwayne_> lool, i have no idea.
<lool> cwayne_: so were you doing this on an installed device?
<lool> cwayne_: what image were you using and what command did you run?
<lool> cwayne_: x86_64-linux-gnu is particularly suspicious  :-)
<sergiusens> eolo999: adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server and start over
<davmor2> lool yay /me goes off for tea
<eolo999> sergiusens: I tried both with and without sudo
<cwayne_> lool, on an installed device, and the command i ran was ln -s /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu /custom/usr/share/themes
<lool> cwayne_: is your goal to create a symlink in /custom/usr/share/themes that points at /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu?
<cwayne_> yep
<lool> cwayne_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071323/
<lool> WFM
<cwayne_> lool, yeah i just did it again and now it worked
 * cwayne_ is very confused, but at least it's working now :)
<lool> cwayne_: :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ping
<asac> lool: where do we stand :)?
<asac> android alrewady building?
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/android/20130905-0ubuntu3
<ogra_> another 20min or so
<ogra_> (plus proposed migration ... plus promotion)
<asac> cool
<rsalveti> sergiusens: pong
<asac> ogra_: thx
<asac> sil2100: all your stuff is all in release now?
<davmor2> cwayne_: there is a difference between you being confused cause of the shiny shiny and it being confusing ;)
<cwayne_> davmor2, :P
<davmor2> cwayne_: I see you're not trying to deny it though :D
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hey, where are we getting adbd from in recovery.img?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: stock android build or is it being repacked?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, jjohansen, rsalveti, ogra_: fyi, 'Dealing with AppArmor policy for hardware-specific access to devices'. please comment if you object (a +1 would be nice too :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, not sure I follow, do you mean where in the code adbd is being copied as part of recovery?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm having the suspicion that adbd is compiled in host mode as logcat expect /dev/log (instead of /dev/alog) and wait-for-device doesn't work (the latter is what I want fixed)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, jjohansen, rsalveti, ogra_: sent to ubuntu-devel@
<rsalveti> jdstrand: thanks
<rsalveti> sergiusens: oh, right, let me check
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if I fixed the latter I can get rid of the timeouts when rebooting
<jdstrand> rsalveti: here is incentive for you. if I get a +1, then I'll assign it to myself :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: just run adb wait-for-device when the system is booted
<jdstrand> rsalveti: is that bribery?
<sergiusens> then adb reboot recovery
<sergiusens> and run again
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure, I know wait-for-device works fine with our image, never tested with recovery
<rsalveti> let me check
<rsalveti> jdstrand: haha, sounds good
<sergiusens> rsalveti: also try to run logcat... that will give you the ultimate hint
<sergiusens> ogra_: do you know?
<sil2100> asac: actually... not all, but it's ok
<sil2100> asac: since autopilot didn't move out of -proposed since probably it's blocked, even though there's an FFe for the feature
<sil2100> Laney: hi!
<asac> ogra: can you check the autopilot in proposed?
<asac> sil2100: i think it needs a beta freeze exception
<sil2100> asac: I thought an accepted FFe was enough
<ogra_> asac, autopilot-touch/powerpc unsatisfiable Depends: libautopilot-qt (>= 1.3)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<asac> sil2100: can you check if autopilot-qt is ftbfs on power?
<ogra_> asac, its a binary dep
<ogra_> not a build dep
<ogra_> proposed migration checks binaries :)
<Laney> sil2100: you need to check update_excuses and update_output
<Laney> there you will see that it is not blocked
<rsalveti> sergiusens: logcat doesn't seem to be available in recovery
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: thanks, sent reply
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it is
<rsalveti> even with adb shell
<sergiusens> rsalveti: mount /system if it isn't mounted
<rsalveti> oh, right
<rsalveti> not by default :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: /system/bin/logcat ... it will tell you it can't open /dev/alog/main, but if you ln -s /dev/alog /dev/log it will work
<rsalveti> sergiusens: working fine here
<rsalveti> sergiusens: are you sure you're using our recovery?
<rsalveti> actually, you are
<rsalveti> because logcat in your case is looking for /dev/alog
<rsalveti> but I have /dev/alog/ by default
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes... I am... I have the ubuntu logo :-P
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I am both surprised and not surprised you liked. On the one hand, it was your idea, on the other hand, you hate ideas :P
<sergiusens> rsalveti: might be a maguro thing...
<rsalveti> let me check with maguro
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: seriously though, thanks for working through that with me
 * jdstrand hugs mdeslaur 
<rsalveti> but wait-for-device didn't work, so that's something to investigate
<rsalveti> we might be missing something
<rsalveti> would indeed be useful to have it there
<sergiusens> rsalveti: not useful, necessary ;-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hmmm... logcat worked for me now... (but I flashed the legacy image totry something)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: hehe, no it's always worth discussing...it happens to be the one I like best, but I'm always open to being convinced otherwise.
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I know you are :) I'm just kidding
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what do you mean by legacy? ;-)
<rsalveti> unflipped?
<rsalveti> flipped?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: /dev/alog is also available in maguro for me
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: this issue has been keeping me up at nights. I will be glad to get it fixed
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, not sure what happened...
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yes, bundling it with the device-specific stuff instead of the main policy package is way better. You'll sleep well tonight :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: works for me now :-/
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but failed once
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I guess it will also move it to the device-specific image?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: well, but do you need logcat?
<sergiusens> arg, I reset my config and now don't have eternal history
<sergiusens> rsalveti: nope, I was just wanting to take a look
<sergiusens> rsalveti: just in case some error was being logged for wait-for-device
<rsalveti> right, let's just see what needs to be done to have a working wait-for-device
<rsalveti> right
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I figure I would implement it in that manner like you suggested, yes
<rsalveti> 1214        /* Allow a command to be run after wait-for-device,
<rsalveti> 1215            * e.g. 'adb wait-for-device shell'.
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I haven't looked at the core/device image split at all (heck, if it's even implemented)...is it based on packages, or directories?
<rsalveti> cool, didn't know about that
<sergiusens> rsalveti: really? it's the best :-)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> best documentation is the code
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I discovered you can do wait-for-local wait-for-any as well
<rsalveti> yeah, awesome
<PLA_> To chime in with eolo999, I get "exit status 255" when running "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup". More info here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6071558/
<sergiusens> PLA_: can you adb reboot recover and then adb devices ?
<PLA_> adb reboot recover and then adb devices works.
<_5m0k3> PLA_: Did you try running phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup a second time?  Mine worked the second go-around
<PLA_> I've tried "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup" many times. Always ends the same: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6071558/
<popey> PLA_: what device?
<PLA_> Nexus 4
<mhall119> wow! the Launcher lets you add icons now!
<_5m0k3> tbh, I'm really not digging the new system images.  It just feels so... restricted
<asac> ogra_: where are we?
<mterry> mhall119, you've posted on G+ a few times about wallpapers.  Do you set it manually?  The system settings background panel doesn't seem to work for me
<mterry> (in Touch)
<AskUbuntu> Galaxy Nexus fails to boot after unsuccessful Ubuntu Touch installation | http://askubuntu.com/q/342298
<mhall119> mterry: yeah, I manually call gsettings from the terminal-app
<mhall119> will be much nicer when the background panel in system-settings can do it
<mterry> mhall119, OK, cool.  Note that soonish, a branch I wrote to support a separate background on the greeter will look like a regression to you then (your greeter will revert to default background).  Let me get a command line for you to set that as you like, once that lands...
<mterry> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetBackgroundFile string:/usr/share/backgrounds/background_3.png
<mterry> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> thanks mterry, I'll tuck that away somewhere safe :)
<ogra_> asac, i have no idea whats up with autopilot ... whikle it complains about ppc it also says "Valid Candidate"
<balloons> can anyone with a device handy confirm this bug? Bascially, rssreader doesn't seem to let you add a new feed on a phablet device. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1221893
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221893 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Cannot add new feed on phablet devices" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I don't know. I figured I'd start with lxc-android-config and go from there
<popey> balloons: lemme see
<yulia> Good evening guys, would any of you please have a little time to help me about unlocking the simcard on a Nexus 4?
<balloons> popey, ty :-)
<sergiusens> balloons: works for me
<balloons> sergiusens, did you add a new topic as part of the creation?
<balloons> it locks up my manta and crashes
<sergiusens> balloons: although adding is not intuitive
<popey> balloons: it doesnt crash here
<sergiusens> balloons: yeah, topic is N
<popey> it freezes
<balloons> sergiusens, what device? popey, what device?
<popey> n4
<sergiusens> balloons: I added omg ubuntu wordpress something on maguro
<sergiusens> and ro images
<popey> ro here too
<balloons> ok so.. I'm still on the flipped, I haven't swapped yet.. it was on the agenda for today once this was fixed :-p
<sergiusens> balloons: might be good to state if a specific topic/feed would crash and complete the bug with more info
<popey> +1
<balloons> well it sounds like it's crashing for popey also? the feed doesn't matter for me
<sergiusens> balloons: how about topic length
<sergiusens> ?
<balloons> sergiusens, I too did a 1 char topic.. I mean I can mess with it a bit more
<sergiusens> balloons: ok, I tried 'n' and 'something' as topics
<balloons> just to confirm, popey you did experience a lock-up right? did the app continue or did it lock completely?
<popey> yes, it froze for a bit
<balloons> popey, but it continued? you got back to the main view and could see the feed?
<balloons> just want to update the bug accordingly.. it might just be me, heh
<ashvani> Hi
<popey> balloons: came back to the main view, yes
<popey> but the feed didn't update, dunno if it's a duff feed
<balloons> popey, k, I'll note it and keep digging
<ashvani> can anybody help me
<ashvani> in installing ubantu on mobile
<AskUbuntu> What is the diference between the images of Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/342303
<stgraber> sergiusens: any idea as to what happened to robru (ubuntu-phone mailing list)?
<asac> ogra_: we dont need that autopiolot do we?
<asac> the rest is in
<asac> kick off a build
<stgraber> sergiusens: if I had to guess, I'd go with insufficient disk space or some kind of adb disconnect while transfering the image
<sergiusens> stgraber: let me check list
<asac> ogra_: care most about the android changes for /var/lib
<sergiusens> stgraber: protocol failure ... plars is the only person I know that sees that consistently
<sergiusens> stgraber: other reasons for a protocol failure are bad cable or micro disconnects
<stgraber> robru: do you get that error consistently?
<plars> we see it on occasion in the automated runs
<asac> sergiusens: in case ogra is gone you might need to give us a new image kick :)
<karni> Hi guys. I'd like to touch /userdata/.writable_image, but there's no userdata in my /
<sergiusens> asac: sure, like now? I'm sorry I wasn't tracking the channel to know what we are missing
<karni> Where should I look for it?
<stgraber> robru: try re-running phablet-flash ubuntu-system from the recovery mode (probably with -d <device name> as it'll fail to auto-detect)
<asac> sergiusens: i dont know either...  i believe ogra thought we need to wait for autopilot
<asac> but the rest is in
<asac> stgraber: which packge do we need to check to see if the /var/lib rw fixes are in archive?
<sergiusens> asac: good; lool or stgraber did we get the metric stuff in persistent mode?
<sergiusens> asac: android-lxc-config
<stgraber> sergiusens: I've got a lxc-android-config change and an initrd (android) change that I want in the next build
<stgraber> sergiusens: AFAIK both should be ready now, though nusakan is busy re-importing daily-proposed at the moment so don't expect anything to publish to touch_ro for at least another hour
<stgraber> sergiusens: so I'd say, kick the build in ~30min, that way it should finish around the time daily-proposed is done regenerating
<asac> stgraber: i am talking about what was uploaded
<sergiusens> stgraber: well I need to kick cdimage first
<asac> a fwe hours ago :)
<sergiusens> asac: it's up   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/lxc-android-config/0.89
<stgraber> asac: sure and as I said, that's lxc-android-config and android
<asac> ok are both in the archive?
<asac> then lets go
<stgraber> sergiusens: yes, that's what I meant, wait 30min before kicking the build
<sergiusens> asac: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/android/20130905-0ubuntu3
<asac> otherwise we wont see anyting that might have 3g fixed
<asac> today
<sergiusens> stgraber: ok, will wait and continue with other things
<asac> sergiusens: wait?
<stgraber> sergiusens: if you kick it now, it'll just end up having to wait 30min not being published while nusakan finishes catching up on the daily-proposed import
<sergiusens> asac: lets wait 30'
<asac> is it really important what we wait for?
<karni>  2) Use the experimental writable flag by doing touch
<karni>     /userdata/.writable_image and rebooting your device.
<karni> Can someone explain this to me ? :) ↑
<asac> sergiusens: i would prefer if i could still find someone to test the build once its ffinished :)
<asac> and its friday
<asac> not sure if thats realisitic anyway :)
<asac> but given how busted the touch_ro folks are... i am not sure
<asac> sergiusens: ah ic
<stgraber> asac: if we build it now it won't be published for at least another hour anyway since we need nusakan to finish catching up on the daily-proposed re-import first
<sergiusens> asac: I can corroborate the regressions are gone once the build is done
<asac> yeah i am bad at reading
<asac> so no way
<asac> ok
<asac> i hope there will be no issues
<stgraber> asac: so we could kick it now but all it'll achieve is making nusakan even slower and making my channel re-generating take even longer :)
<asac> sergiusens: we need to punch it through utah still
<asac> plars that is :)
<asac> not sure how long he can be here at all
<sergiusens> asac: plars is an hour behind me :-)
<asac> stgraber: your and sergiusens call... the facts are above
<asac> ok
<asac> so thend o what needs to do
<asac> but dont forget :)
<asac> i am out for 1h
<asac> cu
<sergiusens> asac: we'll manage with stgraber, he can kick off cdimage too I think
 * plars is just waiting on a new image :)
<stgraber> yep, I definitely have shell access to nusakan (otherwise it'd be a nightmare to do my system-image or ubuntu-release work :))
<stgraber> sergiusens: I still have 7 delta images to generate, I'll kick a build once I'm half way done, that should make the timing right
<sergiusens> stgraber: ack
<rah> I have a bunch of .img files in out/target/product/*/
<rah> there, for example, ramdisk.img, ramdisk-recovery.img, recovery.img, system.img, userdata.img, boot.img
<rah> which should be flashed to which nand partitions?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: 3) -> +1
<rsalveti> as long we have this documented in the porting guide I'm fine
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> yeah
<rsalveti> can't reply to the ml yet as I didn't yet get the email
<rsalveti> not sure what happens with ubuntu-devel
<jdstrand> that's weird, I accidentally sent it twice :)
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks
<rsalveti> seems the only list that takes a few hours/days for me to get all the emails
 * stgraber is really quite happy with the current system-image importer performance, diffing two 1.2GB images in ~5min including compression/decompression is pretty reasonable
<rsalveti> cool
 * eolo999 is reinstalling restoring android :(
<lool> stgraber: I was just checking whether I would see pxz in top, and I did  :-)
<lool> stgraber: good to see it's put to good use on the day after it gets added
<eolo999> sergiusens: what does your comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1215436 means? You catched the problem?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215436 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash fails to wait for phone when doing ubuntu-system flashing" [Undecided,New]
<lool>    android | 20130905-0ubuntu3 | saucy/multiverse | source, all
<lool> sergiusens: Should I kick a build?
<sergiusens> eolo999: no, we are living with a workaround for a while
<sergiusens> lool: stgraber was going to
<lool> ah he needs to finish the import
<stgraber> lool: yeah, today would be a nightmare if pxz wasn't installed :)
<sergiusens> lool: yup
<eolo999> sergiusens: that means I can give a second try?
<sergiusens> eolo999: it doesn't mean anything
<eolo999> ok
<rah> ogra_: any idea which .img files go where in a device's NAND?
<eolo999> can you describe the workaround in brief?
<stgraber> lool: I think that'll officially be the longest import-cdimage run though, generating 115 full tarballs and 110 deltas :)
<lool> wow
<lool> stgraber: so you're reimporting everything?
<stgraber> lool: yep, daily-proposed is technically a new channel without any relation to daily, so it's re-importing absolutely everything
<lool> stgraber: hmm now that I thin of it, we could have named it something sensical
<lool> like daily-all or something
<lool> and kept it
<lool> *think
<stgraber> lool: 0.93 tarball/minute, that's pretty good!
<stgraber> lool: well, once I'm done with my changes, daily-proposed will containg all images, each with a delta from the latest stable
<stgraber> lool: (I also disabled garbage collection for now, so we won't be throwing anything away until I'm done with my changes)
<stgraber> image generation is done, starting publishing now.
<rah> am I on ignore or what?
<stgraber> max version of daily-proposed will move from 5 (current) to 27 (after re-import)
<stgraber> sergiusens: I just kicked a touch build now
<stgraber> plars: new daily-proposed has been published, current tip is 27
<plars> ack
<lool> cool
<lool> plars: another image coming soon though
<plars> stgraber: this image is just renumbered though right? no difference from 20130906?
<stgraber> plars: right, that's 20130906
<stgraber> plars: .1 is coming in ~30min
<cwayne_> stgraber, i dont suppose the chown fix is in?
<stgraber> cwayne_: .1 should have the chown fix yeah
<cwayne_> stgraber, awesome thanks
<sergiusens> xnox: can you try apt-get install libnotify-dev:armhf in your chroot?
<sergiusens> xnox: this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072019/
<xnox> sergiusens: do you by any chance have an "rc" removed, but not purged instance of libpython2.7-minimal:amd64 ?
<xnox> sergiusens: what's the output of "$ dpkg -l | grep python2.7-minimal" ?
<sergiusens> xnox: hm, I didn't purge, but I did apt-get remove the bzr install that is in your original readme that brought this in
<xnox> and probably of a different version as well?
<asac> sergiusens: any luck on getting an image slot :)?
<sergiusens> asac: stgraber triggered
<asac> sergiusens: how long?
<ogra_> asac, stgraber cares
<asac> ah i see backlog
<ogra_> 20min i'd say
<asac> pi mal daumen
<xnox> sergiusens: right, yeah, than you have config files left-overs from the previous package. Imho it's a dpkg bug and / or Multiarch spec. As the "rc" conf files are left around and are considered of a different version and thus in dpkg view of things "conflicting"
<asac> :)
<ogra_> jau
<sergiusens> xnox: thanks, let me check, but that means no bzr in the schroot, right?
<stgraber> asac: the image should be on cdimage within 10min, it'll take a bit longer for system-image to process so ogra's 20min sounds reasonable
<stgraber> (the builder is currently in post-build cleanup)
<ogra_> do you pull from nusakan or cdimage ?
<stgraber> ogra_: directly from /srv on nusakan
<xnox> sergiusens: your alternative is to do: $ apt-get install libpython2.7-minimal:amd64 libpython2.7-minimal:armhf
<ogra_> awesome, the syncing to cdimage costs a good 5min,
<stgraber> ogra_: all the system-image code runs under the cdimage user directly on nusakan (/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com), so reading from a mirror would be a bit stupid :)
<xnox> sergiusens: cause you want both arches installed, configured, and same checksum conf-files.
<sergiusens> xnox: got it, thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, i thought it runs on the new server ... heh
<xnox> sergiusens: and then you should be able to keep bzr.
<stgraber> ogra_: nope, the server I have for system-image is just the web server nusakan pushes to, all the actual system-image generation is done by nusakan
<sergiusens> xnox: well I don't necessarily want it though, but thanks :-)
<ogra_> cool
<xnox> sergiusens: =) i'm guessing you weren't going to edit python internal config files either..... ;-)
<asac> stgraber: yeah. i assume now that we do touch_ro, we cant flip order because system needs the other as input?
<asac> stgraber: was the RT ticket closed?
<asac> i think so
<asac> something about performance that was
<stgraber> yeah, IS finally backported pxz to precise, that's how I managed to re-import everything that quickly, otherwise it'd have taken over a day
<asac> plars: guess slowly start prepping the lab :)
<sergiusens> xnox: well fwiw I can't install python-minimal:amd64 and python-minimal:armhf
<plars> asac: unless you want me to go ahead and roll out the branch we discussed earlier, I don't think there's anything I can do to prep for it right now... I was going to wait until tonight or tomorrow at the earliest to roll that out though
<plars> asac: my plan was to wait until the testing on this image was done
<stgraber> barry: hey, looks like system-image got confused, I'm updating my device on the daily-proposed channel, from version 4 to version 27 and for some reason it decided that the right path was 4 => 9 (looked like deltas) then 9 => 27 (full)
<stgraber> barry: anyway, that wasn't supposed to work to begin with (since 4 is == 27) but still surprised that system-image didn't just tell me to grab the latest full :)
<barry> stgraber: what does `system-image-cli --dry-run` say?
<rah> what are android-boot.img and android-ramdisk.img in the output directory?
<barry> stgraber: # system-image-cli -n -c daily-proposed
<barry> Upgrade path is 27
<barry>  
<barry> # system-image-cli --info
<barry>  
<barry> current build number: 4
<barry> device name: grouper
<barry> channel: daily
<barry>  
<barry> stgraber: so from daily:4 -> daily-proposed:27 in one step
<lool> 20130906.1 is up on cdimage
<plars> stgraber: does the system-image update automatically once that happens? or do you have to kick something off? About how long after would that normally happen?
<rah> xnox?
<rah> asac?
<rah> ogra_?
<barry> plars: i think stgraber is doing it from the command line.  you have a lot more options from the cli
<rah> :-/
<plars> have to step away for just a bit, the tests will kick off automatically when the images show up and I'll be back shortly to monitor them
<lool> plars: it's automatic
<cwayne_> Kaleo, im still having some issues.. no matter what i set selected.fieldText to, the gallery app labels are always white
<cwayne_> oops, nm
<xnox> sergiusens: libpython2.7-minimal is multiarch and co-installable, But you can only have one python-minimal as it's normal executables and hence on one (host) arch only.
<stgraber> looks like some were missing in the previous batch, system-image's consistency checker notice and is re-generating those now so publishing will take a bit longer than expected (probably another 10-15min)
<stgraber> I'm quite happy that the check found those problems and solved them the right way, now I just need to figure out what happened to those files to begin with :)
<xnox> stgraber: for grouper I get version 9 update and it's 404 =/
<stgraber> xnox: what URL is 404 specifically?
<xnox> rah: same what they are on android.....
<xnox> stgraber: hm. I use the magical Updates UI which simply says ERROR 404 Retry ? button
<xnox> (from ubuntu system settings app)
<rah> xnox: I've never seen image files named "android-boot.img" on android, only files named "boot.img"
<stgraber> xnox: ah, not useful then :) may be one of those files the consistency checker just noticed and fixed
<cwayne_> Wellark, ping
<stgraber> plars: build 28 published
<xnox> stgraber: yeah, it's install & restart now =)
<rah> xnox: I have "android-boot.img" and "boot.img"
<stgraber> cwayne_: try now
<rah> xnox: I'm asking what "android-boot.img" is
<rah> xnox: are you maintaining that there is an "android-boot.img" file on android?
<sergiusens> rah: it's the original android  boot.img
<rah> sergiusens: what do you mean by "original"?
<sergiusens> rah: it's the android boot img... we use an ubuntu one on ubuntu
<rah> sergiusens: original implies some transition from a past state to the present state
<rah> sergiusens: what was the past state?
<rah> sergiusens: what was the transition?
<rah> what's the difference between an "android" boot img and an "ubuntu" boot img?
<sergiusens> rah: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_build.git;a=blob;f=core/Makefile;h=76eb3b87a3a881a786362e624da0c0d7f96acc9f;hb=refs/heads/phablet-saucy#l372
<cwayne_> stgraber, doing a clean flash right now
<rah> sergiusens: this doesn't tell me much
<rah> this is like giving me the steps of a recipe when I asked "what's for dinner?"
<rah> sergiusens: do you know what the difference is between the android-boot.img and boot.img files?
<sergiusens> rah: I explained in layman terms and as verbose as can be... I call it a fail for me to explain and I'll leave it to someone else
<sergiusens> rah: I already told you, one is the plain android boot image and the other is the ubuntu one
<rah> that's a difference in the words you're using to describe them
<rah> it tell me nothing
<rah> one is "android", one is "ubuntu"
<rah> right
<rah> ok
<rah> what does that mean?
<rah> let's just leave it at fail
 * rah -> gone
<lool> images should be up
<lool> I see 28 for grouper at least
<lool> and mako
<danielbeck> Hello! I'm the developer of the RSS Feed Reader "RamSamSam Reader" (Ubuntu App showdown). I wanted to ask for help: I want to know if the application adheres to the user interface guidelines and how I could improve the user interface.
<xapel> I am trying to get Ubuntu touch flashed to an Asus Transformer 101 tablet. Not having much success at the moment. Can anyone help me please?
<popey> xapel: has someone ported to the transformer?
<cwayne_> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> cwayne_: hi
<robru> stgraber, I get "error: device not found", which is unsurprising since it won't turn on.
<cwayne_> mzanetti, hey, so unity seems to automatically add icons to the launcher after its launched, even if its already on the launcher
<xapel> popey: yes, I believe so. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2168473
<Tom__> Hi there, I have just installed Ubuntu Touch on a supposedly new Galaxy Nexus, but there seems to be an issse
<robru> stgraber, the error I quoted on the ml was from the first flash attempt, which caused the bricking. the tablet at the time displayed the recovery menu, but then it turned off and i can't get it back
<asac> plars: thx
<robru> stgraber, but note that I had previous flashes flipped images with great success, and many times. it's this system-image flash that hasn't worked for me
<Tom__> ...issue with the screen and I was wondering whether it means the screen was used for a long time or something else..
<mzanetti> cwayne_: yes. that's a bug that is fixed already, but we're having troubles with jenkins and can't release anything since 2 days
<asac> plars: did the new image come out yet?
<Tom__> When you set the entire screen to white, the entire surface becomes yellowish, except for the parts where the (previous) *black* Android bars were usually displayed (at the top and at the bottom of the screen). Black bars logically mean that the screen is almost unused in this area.
<stgraber> robru: is that mako or grouper?
<robru> stgraber, grouper
<stgraber> robru: ok, get it to reboot, as soon as you see the google logo press both volume buttons at the same time
<stgraber> robru: that should get you into fastboot, then using the volume buttons, select recovery mode and enter using the power button
<robru> stgraber, oh, wait, now phablet-flash got it into recovery mode. no idea why... it just found the device this time
<asac> which image version are we waiting for?
<stgraber> robru: ok. When the device is in an odd state, phablet-flash might misdetect it, in such case, pass it an extra -d grouper to force it
<asac> i guess 5:...6.1...
<stgraber> asac: current is 28 (rootfs is 20130906.1). It's published and everything, so just waiting for QA to run
<robru> stgraber, well, it seems to me that phablet-flash borked halfway through the flash, leaving the tablet in an unbootable state. i tried this quite a few times earlier today without any luck. i'm not sure what changed now but somehow the google bootloader screen (with the unlocked lock) just showed up and i ran phablet-flash and now it's flashing.
<asac> plars: is it running?
<robru> I don't want to say it's "working" because so far all I see is the recovery screen, but that is an improvement.
<cwayne_> stgraber, seems to work :D
<stgraber> robru: ok. If that still fails somehow, get it into recovery mode, run "adb shell rm /cache/recovery/*" to cleanup some space, then change your micro-USB cable and try again with -d grouper
<robru> stgraber, oh, the recovery screen has an error on it. "E: Can't open /cache/something-or-other....' (it disappeared before i could read it)
<sergiusens> robru: can open autodeploy.zip or ubuntu_commands, the former is not important for this, the latter is
<stgraber> robru: that's normal
<stgraber> sergiusens: well, even missing ubuntu_command is fine at that stage (copying files over)
<sergiusens> stgraber: robru you can check what goes on from a recovery point of view by looking at /tmp/recovery.log
<sergiusens> after it's done that's what ends up on /cache/recovery/log
<sergiusens> xnox: what about this? dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libglib2.0-dev:
<sergiusens>  libglib2.0-dev depends on python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2); however:
<sergiusens>   Package python is not configured yet.
<sergiusens> I know I'm just randomly shooting this stuff, but these don't look nice if the idea is to do cross building
<lool> asac: v28
<lool> asac: it's up, not sure whether it's in QA
 * lool tries cross-building gallery-app
<sergiusens> lool: just do apt-get install libnotify-dev:armhf in your build env
<sergiusens> lool: this is the fun stuff I get ootb http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072304/
<stgraber> wow, the dashboard could do with some improved sorting :)
<stgraber> 28: is showing up somewhere in the middle of the page
<lool> lol
<lool> stgraber: didn't even think of that
<stgraber> so far all tests are passing though
<lool> ship it!
<lool> sadly, asac will soon remind us that the last tests are usually the harder ones to pass
<lool> sergiusens: will check it out, right now it churns through the bdeps
<plars> asac: yep :)
<sergiusens> lool: do the tests or the devices get tired of running? :-)
<lool> sergiusens: it was painful to build on my laptop, so I figured it would be awful on the device  :-)
<lool> that said, the phone has twice the cores of the laptop
<lool> sergiusens: I do get the python stuff too
<lool> sergiusens: is libnotify the reason of libgstreamer -> libglib failing?
<sergiusens> lool: it's a builddep for the share-app
<lool> grmpf, the only reason for python are the autopilot tests
<asac> anyone able to confirm that 3g works now?
<asac> :)
<lool> /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.7-minimal.postinst: 38: /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.7-minimal.postinst: python2.7: not found
<lool> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libglib2.0-0:armhf.postinst: 44: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libglib2.0-0:armhf.postinst: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/glib-2.0/glib-compile-schemas: not found
<sergiusens> lool: yeah, I get the same
<sergiusens> lool: but http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072327/
<sergiusens> not sure why python is a dep for libglib2.0-dev
<lool> sergiusens: /usr/bin/gdbus-codegen
<lool> and /usr/bin/gtester-report too
<sergiusens> lool: shouldn't that be split out into a -tools package?
<lool> sergiusens: I guess
<sergiusens> oh well
<lool> it's usually painful at this scale
<sergiusens> lool: long way to get this in the easy to xcompile state
<lool> yes and no
<lool> it's not that many issues given the size of the stack
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ping
<lool> sergiusens: your log seems to show the same two failing (python and glib)
<lool> and we could fix both in glib
<lool> I dont get why python2.7-minimal is allowed though
<sergiusens> cwayne_: pong
<lool> I was expecting foreign
<asac> plars: do the results look good? cant see 'em on the dash yet
<sergiusens> lool: xnox gave some explanations above wrt to python
<slangasek> lool: well, nothing should actually depend on -minimal anyway, so it shouldn't matter :)
<sergiusens> slangasek: what about this one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072327/
<slangasek> lool: however, the obvious counterexample for M-A: foreign is python2.7 itself
<slangasek> sergiusens: libglib2.0-dev doesn't (shouldn't) depend on python2.7-minimal
<cwayne_> sergiusens, is there an easy way to wipe the user data and start fresh without doing a full phablet-flash?
<lool> slangasek: libglib2.0-dev depends on python
<sergiusens> slangasek: no, it depends on python
<slangasek> it depends on python, which is M-A: allowed
<slangasek> so it should probably depend on python:any ?
<plars> asac: yes, so far
<sergiusens> slangasek: well I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072304/
<slangasek> sergiusens: what's the native arch?
<sergiusens> slangasek: amd64
<asac> can you give 3g a shot?
<slangasek> sergiusens: that output doesn't show why python2.7-minimal isn't configured, though
<asac> plars: ?
<sergiusens> slangasek: I can get the full output, one sec
<plars> asac: 3g has never worked for me
<plars> asac: last time I talked to awe about it, there were some known issues
<plars> asac: I did try it again earlier today, and it seems to get a connection to the network, but the carrier redirects me to some sort of nonexistant page
<sergiusens> slangasek: not full (my history got trimmed) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072386/ but there's Setting up python2.7-minimal (2.7.5-5ubuntu1) ...
<sergiusens> /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.7-minimal.postinst: 38: /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.7-minimal.postinst: python2.7: not found
<awe> plars, never?
<slangasek> sergiusens: confusing.  what's /usr/bin/python2.7?
<plars> awe: never
<sergiusens> slangasek: ah... ARM,
<awe> plars, last time we discussed 3g was in reference to a device in the QA lab
<slangasek> sergiusens: oh, well how did that happen? :)
<awe> that had a SIM that hadn't been activated yet
<sergiusens> slangasek: I have no idea
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok :-)
<sergiusens> slangasek: all I did was apt-get install libnotify-dev:armhf
<awe> plars, I wasn't aware of any other issues you were having?
<plars> awe: that was a completely different problem, the sim I have locally has been activated
<slangasek> sergiusens: so nothing in that log shows /usr/bin/python2.7 being clobbered, but clearly it has been
<plars> awe: this was the previous issues we discussed, where you said there are bugs where it takes a long time to connect to 3g (and sometimes doesn't) and other problems where you had to hand-modify files to get it to connect correctly.  You had me make some changes but it still didn't work
<awe> plars, again this is the first I've heard of your issues.  Have you filed a bug and/or worked with anyone else on figuring out what's wrong?
<plars> awe: you told me there were bugs for this at the time
<awe> plars, there's been a longstanding NM problem
<awe> the fix landed earlier this week
<awe> I believe it landed Tue or Wed
<plars> I can try again in just a bit... furthest I've ever got was just a bit ago (previous image today) and it seemed to want to redirect me to some sort of tmobile androidapi site, but it gives an error
<lool> slangasek: full sbuild log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072397/
<plars> I haven't had a chance to mess with it since then though
<lool> on amd64
<awe> plars, there also was a breakage with the RO images today
<slangasek> lool: right, that log shows it selecting python2.7:armhf, which is not what we want
<awe> but a fix was uploaded
<plars> right, should be in this image from what I understand
<slangasek> so if that's pulled in by glib, the fix is to make libglib2.0-dev Depend on python:any
<asac> plars: so i think the problem was that everything was broken now
<asac> plars: like no carrier etc.
<asac> so if it works the same as before it would not be  a regression
<lool> slangasek: ack; I guess we have to iterate to try it out
<sergiusens> slangasek: could be http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072405/
<slangasek> sergiusens: yep, that's what I would expect to see, and should be fixed by a python:any dep
<slangasek> haw, and the libglib2.0-dev dep is autogenerated from dh_python
<slangasek> dh_python2
<lool> yeah, due to tools
<lool> sergiusens: do you know how to test video thumbnails with gallery app?
<sergiusens> lool: the user way is to record a video with the camera app
<lool> I get Error loading image metadata: /home/lool/Vidéos/xyz.ogg: The file contains data of an unknown image type
<sergiusens> lool: the other way would be to drop a video in /Pictures
<lool> Pictures!
<lool> sergiusens: I meant on my desktop
<sergiusens> lool: oh, never used it on desktop
<slangasek> sadness, 'apt-get build-dep -a armhf glib2.0' doesn't work
<lool>         if (file.suffix().compare("mp4", Qt::CaseInsensitive) == 0) {
<lool> sergiusens: actually has to be named .mp4
<asac> plars: dont see any dashboard results still
<asac> plars: any idea?
<plars> really?
<plars> hmm
<plars> let me look
<asac> thx
<lool> asac: scroll to middle
<lool> maguro has 135 passed
<lool> mako 144
<plars> yeah, sorting is broken on the dashboard
<plars> because of the version numbering
<plars> josepht is working on a fix I think
<plars> ok, just got it installed locally
<plars> awe: I get the same thing I was describing that I got earlier: it redirects me to http://androidapi.t-mobile.com/apppack/mvno.html
<lool> can't take videos on mako itself
<plars> but in the browser, it gives a network error
<awe> plars, can you pastebin the contents of /var/lib/ofono/<IMSI>/gprs?
<awe> also the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts?
<awe> note <IMSI> is a directory name that's looks like a hash ( eg. 345189011... )
<plars> awe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072499/
<RobbyF> is it just me or do you have to set the time and date manually still?
<lool> RobbyF: should be set by ntpdate when you connect to network
<awe> plars, OK... so ofono was able to lookup your service provider correctly
<plars> awe: dns seems to resolve ok, so *something* works
<awe> lool, is TZ set-able yet?
<RobbyF> I'm on a wifi only with gnexus' never updates
<awe> plars, when you say... "it redirects me to  ______", what do you mean by "it"?
<lool> awe: not sure
<awe> I'm confused if it's not the browser
<slangasek> debuild's handling of -e argument ordering is infuriating
<plars> awe: when I open the browser app, and put in ubuntu.com, google.com, and every other thing I've tried so far, it instead tries to send me to the url above
<lool> slangasek: like last one doesn't override more recent one?
<asac> plars: oha ... hard to spot :)
<asac> lool: :)
<awe> plars, can you ping ubuntu.com from the command-line?
<asac> so can someone plz confirm that the fatal 3g from before is gone :)?
<slangasek> lool: like all -e options are ignored after some arbitrary point in the argument list which I haven't figured out
<lool> slangasek: I /think/ I've seen something similar earlier today trying to override my -j2 macro with a -j0 that wasn't pickedup
<asac> davmor2: ?
<asac> :)
<plars> awe: no, ping doesn't seem to work, but it gets the right ip address from dns
<slangasek> lool: so if I do 'debuild -eCONFIG_SITE -uc -us -B -aarmhf', it works.  If I do 'debuild -uc -us -B -aarmhf -eCONFIG_SITE', it does not.
<lool> slangasek: oh it stops considering it has any args for itself when it meets the first dpkg-bp flag
<sergiusens> asac: I'm installing right now
<slangasek> lool: yes, infuriating
<sergiusens> asac: will update you as soon as it boots
<awe> plars, can you pastebin the context of 'list-contexts'?
<awe> I think I may know what's happening...
<plars> awe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072520/
<awe> thanks
<awe> one last request...
<awe> nmcli d
<awe> and nmcli c
<awe> and I lied
<lool> slangasek: just checked mine, completely unrelated
<lool> just a dpkg-bp bug it seems
<sergiusens> awe: if you use my script you can just ask for the run of that command ;-)
<awe> cause really there's one final request
<lool> nothing, DEB_BUILD_OPTS is empty; -j2 sets parallel=2; -j2 -j0 sets "parallel="
<lool> how weird
<plars> awe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072526/
<awe> please create a bug
<plars> awe: sure, this is something new?
<awe> yes
<awe> the connection looks active from both ofono & NM's perspective
<plars> awe: on the image itself? or do you think I should put it on ofono or NM?
<awe> this could be the routing bug that popey reported
<sergiusens> asac: /var/lib/ofono is indeed working now
<awe> plars, just file a touch-preview-images bug
<awe> and assign to me
<sergiusens> asac: skip intro also working
<sergiusens> asac: and preinstalled apps sort of working, they are there and launch but icons aren't showing up
<awe> plars, 'netstat -rn' would be one final bit of information that would help.   It looks like the connection is active, but it also looks like you're not getting bounced to a
<awe> plars, does the webpage you referenced above show up on the phone, or does it show a server error?
<awe> if I try to load on my desktop, I get the latter
<plars> awe: if it's a routing problem, I wouldn't expect it to get a response from dns
<plars> awe: no, it returns a server error
<awe> well, you're clearly getting redirected
<awe> did you purchase the SIM directly from t-mobile, curious that it's redirecting you to a page about MVNO ( mobile virtual network operator )
<awe> also have you tried the SIM in another phone and confirmed it works?
<asac> sergiusens: thats mako?
<sergiusens> asac: maguro
<asac> sergiusens: can you get a connection at all?
<asac> ok good
<asac> so how about mako? anyone?
<asac> plars: a few tests failed
<asac> need retry
<sergiusens> asac: I have to break ro to get to that point as my data isn't in the serviceproviders.xml yet so I would need to replace it... I'll replace, reboot and run my script
<asac> hmm. ok
<asac> maybe get your data in there :)
<asac> lol
<sergiusens> cjwatson: seems the icon path isn't being correctly set again
<sergiusens> asac: I have!
<sergiusens> asac: well I had my patch applied upstream
<asac> ok so not back down yet
<sergiusens> asac: waiting for it to funnel in, cyphermox's plate
<plars> asac: I'll restart them, give me a moment to finish writing this bug up
<robru> stgraber, ugh, lost it again. power button is unresponsive, screen black
<sergiusens> asac: in case you want to give it a go http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+junk/network/view/head:/network_gprs_provision_test.sh
<robru> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072562/ buh
<sergiusens> asac: the pastebinit are the replacements needed to make it run on utah (monday sprint task I hope)
<sergiusens> lool: what's the fastest way to go from .crash to backtrace?
<sergiusens> asac: data works
<slangasek> sergiusens: apport-unpack && gdb?
<sergiusens> slangasek: thanks
<plars> awe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1221969
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221969 in touch-preview-images "3g data not working" [Undecided,New]
<awe> plars, when you say it's a "straightalk" SIM on the t-mobile, sounds pretty  much like a MVNO to me
<awe> ;)
<lool> sergiusens: apport-retrace -g I think
<lool> sergiusens: that's what I used earlier today
<lool> sergiusens: it unpacks and launched gdb binary /tmp/core
<lool> sergiusens: I didn't find how to install the dbgsym automatically yet; I think I found this in the past
<awe> plars, can you also grep for the for "GPRS" in /var/log/syslog and add to the bug?
<awe> plars, do have a phone running stock Android?
<awe> I'm curious as to whether this SIM works on Android
<asac> sergiusens: so what you did was change the file, go back to RO and then reboot?
<awe> plars, also can you please verify that the account has "data" minutes allocated?
<sergiusens> asac: yes
<asac> so now we need mako too i guess
<sergiusens> asac: me no have mako
<asac> sergiusens: you think thats a valid test :)?
<sergiusens> asac: yes it is
<plars> awe: it's supposed to be unlimited talk/message/data
<asac> rsalveti: want to try a mako before running out? :)
<asac> popey: guess also already in weekend fun? :)
<awe> understood, but could you please verify from their website?  You're getting redirected to a webpage, which to me indicates that it's possibly an account setup problem.   plars, as mentioned the other thing I'd like to know is whether it works in a stock Android phone
<awe> AFAIK, this is the first time I've heard of someone using a MVNO SIM
<awe> so it also could be related to that
<plars> awe: I could flash it to android and try from there, but I don't know anything about the account. For that I'd probably have to wait and talk to Larry on Monday
<awe> plars, everything else looks correct ( ofono's APN, NM's state, routing table, ... )
<awe> plars, so yes... let's check with Larry on Monday.
<lool> gn everyone
<lool> I'm sure this build will eventually pass all tests
<awe> when I asked awhile ago about getting instructions from Larry on how to get a card that was in a weird state, I never heard back.  Perhaps you, I, and Larry could do a hangout on Monday?
<awe> plars, ^^
<plars> awe: I responded to you right away to that on irc, and on the bug, I assumed you had the card?
<plars> awe: rick has one for you
<plars> awe: I told him to make sure not to activate it
<awe> ah, plars maybe I didn't see the bug update
<awe> plars, is it fair to say though that all cards involved have been "straightalk" cards?
<plars> awe: yeah, np. Rick had one that hadn't been used (or activated) yet, should be able to get it from him
<awe> Rick ?
<plars> awe: most likely, yes
<plars> awe: rfowler
<awe> ok, we can discuss Mon
<awe> or I can order
<awe> by the way...
<awe> from straightalk's site
<plars> asac: test_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable seemed to fail on both mako and maguro
<asac> plars: thats camera?
<plars> asac: yes
<asac> that wasnt failing in previous build?
<awe> plars, from the straigttalk website ( I clicked on Shop|SIM Cards ): "In order for your phone's INTERNET... to work, you will need to update your phone's APN ( ... ) settings by following a few simple steps.  These settings can be found on our website at apn.straighttalksim.com."
<awe> plars, did you manually edit the APN settings per these instructions?
<plars> awe: hmm, no first I've heard of that... I'll take a look
 * awe notes that our System Settings UI is missing the ability to edit the APN
<asac> plars: we retried those in the past, no?
<plars> asac: this didn't fail previously
<plars> awe: is there a way to do it from the command line?
<awe> you need to stop NM and ofono
<awe> and then edit the ofono gprs settings file
<awe> ( /var/lib/ofono/<IMSI>/gprs )
<awe> depending on what the parameter changes are
<awe> ( I'm looking now )
<awe> seems I can't get the required changes without a SIM.  Can you please paste the info for your SIM from apn.straighttalk.com into the bug?
<sergiusens> asac: camera fix didn't make it in it seems
<sergiusens> lool: ^^
<sergiusens> lool: /var/lib/usermetrics is there, but might not be enough
<asac> sergiusens: thats not a regression to previous RO then?
<asac> plars: i think camera is crashy
<sergiusens> asac: nope, just a fix that didn't get fixed
<sergiusens> so a non fix
<sergiusens> asac: I need to go, will bbl
<asac> stgraber: so which build was build 5?
<asac> err
<asac> build 4
<asac> plars: i really think its crashy
<asac> and i have seen camera crashes before
<asac> retry plz and record
<johnjohn101> what part of october will i be able to have an ubuntu phone?
<plars> asac: yeah, there was a .crash file for it
<plars> awe: updated
<awe> thanks!
<awe> so this really isn't a bug
<slangasek> sergiusens: can confirm that fixing the libglib2.0-dev dep on python is sufficient to make libnotify-dev cross-installable.  Now to get dh_python2 fixed upstream...
<awe> that said, you need to confirm that the given settings work
<asac> plars: so retried?
<asac> plars: i think there were often crashes
<asac> who knows whats going on wiht this
<asac> i dont see anything changing
<plars> asac: yeah, it's in the queue
<asac> plars: can you at least boot test and check that everything else works?
<asac> on mako?
<asac> we need someone saying that it works at all i guess in case the tests are good
<plars> asac: I've boot tested it, been working through the 3g stuff with awe
<asac> ah cool
<asac> well. get a proven SIM - if any :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ubuntu certified
<awe> asac, mvno
<awe> ;)
<asac> reads cryptic to me
<awe> mobile virtual network operator
<awe> means the auto-provisioning of the parameters necessary to activate a data call will always fail
<awe> and thus the user needs to hand configure their phone settings
<plars> asac: the click packages that are installed don't seem to work, nor do they have an icon
<awe> which we unfortunately have no settings UI for...
<plars> asac: wait, they might work, just don't have icon
<asac> plars: i only want to hear about regressions over "daily" :)
<asac> daily has click completely not working well afaik :)
<athairus> hello everyone, I'm new and have just installed the latest build on my verizon galaxy nexus (toro)
<athairus> I'd like to help by reporting bugs as I see them
<athairus> the first one I've noticed was in the browser, the swipe gestures have a very noticable lag to them
<athairus> what's the proper way to report this?
<plars> asac: video playback still slow, but not a regression
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-07
<plars> asac: yeah, camera is very crashy... just taking a picture crashed it here
<plars> asac: phone/sms works though
<asac> plars: so camera is a real regression over what is in RO daily?
<plars> asac: appears to be, yes
<plars> asac: both maguro and mako failed twice in a row on it
<plars> asac: previous images didn't
<lool> asac, plars: Problem is that the directory has wrong permissions now
<lool> it's read-write, but not usermetrics:usermetrics
<lool> stgraber: ^
<slangasek> sergiusens, lool: Debian bug #722045 for dh-python :any support; it's a rather big change which I haven't had a chance to test very broadly yet, so I'm hoping to get some feedback on it from Debian before pushing into saucy
<ubot5> Debian bug 722045 in dh-python "Please support python:any dependencies for multiarch compatibility" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/722045
<asac> lool: which one?
<asac> the camera?
<asac> lool: did that regress from daily?
 * asac had crashes on that as well in retrospect
<asac> lool: note: in automation we use RW
<lool> asac: it's the same thing I discussed earlier
<lool> slangasek: thanks!
<lool> asac, plars, sergiusens, stgraber: I've confirmed that "just" fixing the permissions of /var/lib/usermetrics to usermetrics:usermetrics works
<lool> but I don't know how to do that properly in the initramfs
<asac> lool: but when did that sneak in?
<lool> asac: it's in the r/o images
<asac> so the camera app is not a regression over latest daily?
<lool> asac: It couldn't work with read-only images IMO
<lool> I couldn't test on grouper since it doens't work there with frontcam for some reason
<lool> but on mako, the directory permissions prevented it from working
<Gsport> can i run ubuntu on a firefoxOS phone?
<asac> lool: since THIS build
<asac> we see crashes in automation for camera
<asac> i think it never worked on RO
<lool> how do they look like?
<asac> so i guess it doesnt matter
<asac> red
<asac> lool: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4041/camera-app-autopilot/
<asac> mediascanner crashed
<asac> and of coruse that was let in
<asac> so sigh
<asac> thats the explain
<Gsport> in what phone are you running ubuntu on?
<slangasek> Gsport: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<asac> plars: lool: so i guess we can pack our things :)
<asac> mediascanner would need a backout
<asac> would take another half day
<lool> does know why it crashed?
<asac> lool: sure there was an update
<asac> small/safe patch
<asac> we let that in for thsi build
<asac> 100% sure its that
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner
<plars> is that libmediascanner-1.0-1:armhf or grilo-plugins-0.2-mediascanner:armhf? or both?
<asac> plars: try both
<asac> plars: but it wont fix it locally
<asac> plars: in RO mode
<asac> only in automation
<asac> plars: RO is said to never have worked
<asac> not sure if I want to go back
<asac> we could then argue we ignore because it doesnt matter
<asac> but you said that camear worked for you
<asac> in previous build
<asac> :)
<asac> it didnt work for me though
 * asac installs the previoyus image again
<asac> folks were claiming that it worked for them
<asac> but i never saw it working
<asac> lool: plars: so i am tempted to publish this if the camera app never worked
<asac> and sergiusens confirms that he uploads the fix above
<asac> (e.g. fix RO)
<asac> and we backout mediaservice somehow
<plars> asac: I can try the previous image locally
<asac> try mako
<asac> i will try maguro
<slangasek> I saw the camera working, but half the time I had my rootfs in read-write mode, and I've also seen my camera *not* working, wiw
<plars> asac: I'm flashing it now
<slangasek> f
<plars> I won't put it in rw mode
<lool> asac: getting a bt
<asac> how can we backoutt he mediascanner change?
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner/trunk
<asac> revert commit?
<asac> :)
<asac> inserve MP
<asac> inverse
<lool> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner/+bug/1221984
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221984 in mediascanner "Crashes under automation" [Undecided,New]
<lool> asac: Yes, bzr merge -r latestrev:previousrev
<asac> lool: i somehow feel we just decide to let camera regreess in the RW images
<asac> i am sure it worked before and now it will crash :)
<asac> not good
<lool> asac: video never worked for me if it's any confort
<asac> err
<asac> i am talking about photos :)
<lool> I know  :)
<lool> ok, really heading off now
<asac> yeah i think we wont push this
<asac> bad luck
<asac> very depressing, but sometimes you just don't get lucky
<asac> plars: sergiusens: so no go i guess. too late, too many problems. better not bust RW for those that were fortunate and didnt go to RO yet
<asac> and more testing is just no time :)
<Jagst3r15> will the ubuntu touch core apps become desktop core apps as well?
<plars> asac: I am not quite to a booted ro image, but at the very least it got worse in rw mode
<asac> plars: yeah the RO daily doesnt work camera hera
<asac> so given that we risk regression what works its not a good deal
<asac> RW will be a safe habour at least :)
<asac> so good night:)
<plars> camera seems to work on yesterdays ro daily
<plars> for me on mako
<AskUbuntu> nexus 4 bootloader only | http://askubuntu.com/q/342391
<AskUbuntu> phablet-flash: error: too few arguments | http://askubuntu.com/q/342412
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch not waking after standby and not booting after reboot | http://askubuntu.com/q/342483
<Vic> yo
<Bons> Hi there, can maybe someone help me with a flash command, i want to test the ubuntu touch for the first time on my nexus 7 WIFI only (2012), and i followed the wiki, everything goes well but one command that is specified on the wiki fails, maybe i running it wrong ?
<asac> jppiiroinen: see mail
<asac> jppiiroinen: i asked for a backout of mediascanner
<asac> the last commit causes crashes and blocked us from releasing a critical fix last night
<asac> :)
<asac> thanks
<lool> asac: hmm not 100% it's the last commit
<asac> lool: it was only one commit that landed
<lool> so this morning I tried to use the app scope on n4, and it was completely broken
<lool> like search field at wrong place, no results
<asac> lool: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner/trunk/revision/380
<lool> then app scope didn't show any apps anymore
<asac> thats the commit that landed
<lool> so I pressed power button to shutdown
<lool> but the device doesn't come back up...
<lool> I might have mounted it rw, in which case it's my bad I guess
<lool> would like to know how to check this though
<lool> like, seeing boot log
<asac> hmm. not sure :)
<asac> i know the click/app scope was always a bit problematic
<asac> throughout the whole day
<lool> asac: yeah, I had seen the commit from the launchpad diff of the last upload, and the backtrace I extracted from the .crash didn't look the same
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner/+bug/1221984
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221984 in mediascanner "Crashes under automation" [Undecided,New]
<asac> lool: but tahts the only change and its now reproducible
<asac> it must be that
<lool> asac: yeah, I had the same impression in the last weeks (click scope)
<asac> so even if unsure i would throw it out
<asac> unity-webapps-qml:armhf from 0.1+13.10.20130904.2-0ubuntu1 to 0.1+13.10.20130907-0ubuntu1
<asac> that landed in 07 imge
<asac> i am not sure
<asac> how that lands
<asac> but i thought it wouldnt
<asac> as we turned off all publishing
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130907.changes
<asac> lool: so
<asac> the whole boost stack got landed yesterday
<asac> hell :)
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130906.1.changes
<asac> so most likely it snot mediascanner alone
<asac> but this stuff
<asac> i thought we were in beta freeze
<lool> asac: the boost changes don't look like they would cause bugs, but a bunch of uploads for small errors https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.53/+changelog
<asac> still worrying that folks did mass uiploads like this
<asac> xnox: from now on please dont upload without talking here :)
<asac> thx
<DanielBeck> Hello! I'm the developer of the RSS Feed Reader "RamSamSam Reader" (Ubuntu App showdown). I wanted to ask for help: I want to know if the application adheres to the user interface guidelines and how I could improve the user interface.
<asac> lool: i guess the experiemnt "lets see if we can get stuff under control" failed :)
<lool> asac: the latest upload seems to be really minor; bdep fix, and prior to that control fix; no change in functionality of the provided packages
<asac> so lets open floodgateds again on monday and cross our fingers until we have our engine improved so we can be in control about _all_ landings
<asac> lool: i dont know
<asac> everything seems minor
<lool> asac: we have to root cause the regression before assigning blame IMO
<asac> sure
<asac> thats why i now looked at the whole change set
<asac> lool: its not blaming... just told xnox to not upload anymore without coordinating with image producers
<asac> i blamed the otherse - maybe falsly - because it was mediascanner we promoted
<asac> as a "safe" landing
<asac> and it crashes
<asac> just tried to figure if they were not the cause
<asac> and found the big boost update
<asac> :)
<lool> it's not big though
<asac> lots of packages
<lool> it's a lot of packages in the list
<lool> but it's a minor change
<lool> which we should be confortable doing
<lool> can't have people come here for obvious minor fixes, wont scale
<lool> maybe if you had a pager it could scale
<lool> ;-)
<lool> in other news, I cant find the branch of ubuntu-download-manager anymore
<lool> it says Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/downloader
<asac> yeah, i knwo its ultimately all about not having any testing upstream :)
<asac> lool: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager probably here now?
<asac> lool: oh 28:20130906.1:20130906.1
<asac> thats the last proposed he had on ro?
<asac> its weird because the last in touch is 20130906.3
<asac> anyway :)
<asac> lool: because here the camear is working: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4038/
<asac> lool: guess we really didint test the latest yesterday night :)?
<asac> ok so installed paending RW and camera clearly crashes
<asac> now backing out media stuff
<asac> lool: odd i installed just cdimage-touch and its not RW anymore
<asac> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<asac> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<asac> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
 * asac installs one more time
<asac> lool: so for sure using phablet-flash cdimage-touch doesnt give me a rw install anymore :)
<sergiusens> asac: do a --bootstrap
<sergiusens> asac: or --wipe
<asac> ok
<asac> will try :)
<asac> err the latest RW pending one
<asac> has the old mediascanner packages still
<asac> oddish
<asac> sergiusens: both options will delete $HOME?
<asac> lool: check all the crashes we see since yesterdays image
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4038/
<asac> like every test has something crashing
<asac> you see the increase here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch/
<asac> it started with 20130906.3
<asac> but I CANT FIND a .3 :)
<asac> at all
<asac> neither in ogras changes
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<asac> nor in the RO image version
<asac> which was always .1
<asac> how confusing
<asac> how confusing :)
<asac> ok its the unity click store
<asac> its ALWAYS crashing :)
<asac> lool: ^^
<asac> that came in through unity-scope-click from 0.1+13.10.20130903-0ubuntu1 to 0.1+13.10.20130906.1-0ubuntu1
<asac> i dfont know how that came in
<asac> thoguht it would have gone through daily-release
<sergiusens> asac: yes, both... sorry, was catching up with backlog
<asac> hey its SAT :)
<sergiusens> it is, and I have to get ready for travel, full 16 hours on a plane or in between airports, somehow this flight plan is 6 hours shorter than usual
<asac> so guess unity-scope was this change http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/unity-scope-click/trunk/revision/43
<asac> sergiusens: hehe.. yeah. see you in boston
<asac> dont worry :)
<lool> asac: lol
<asac> i wanted to write slides
<lool> asac: there was also a download manager update
<lool> asac: where are you?
<asac> lool: at home
<asac> tomorrow flying
<asac> (i hope it was not today :))
<sergiusens> asac: I always get that feeling too
<sergiusens> asac: I have to be at the airport at 2AM, so I still have time btw
<sergiusens> just seeing if I'm flying all ARM or taking an x86 too
<asac> lol
<asac> sergiusens: take an x86
<asac> :)
<asac> its odd... i thought nothing would go into the archive, but unity-click-scope made it
<sergiusens> asac: you don't like arm? A chromebook is what I was talking about, not just tablets btw ;-)
<asac> sergiusens: i like armrests in the plane ... if i can conquer them :)
<sergiusens> asac: lol
 * asac goes off to barber
<lool> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/phablet-tools/static-checkers/+merge/184432
<rah> "you'll need the Ubuntu preinstalled image besides the one you're going to build with the instructions below."
<rah> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress
<rah> for what?
<rah> what am I supposed to do with them?
<rah> they aren't mentioned in the porting guide
<OrokuSaki> I have 'apparmor switch' line removed from click-applications.conf, and it doesn't seem to allow me to execute a click app.... Is that right?
<OrokuSaki> I will just go for an upstart session that: sed "s/aa-exec.*-- //g" /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/*.desktop
<sergiusens> OrokuSaki: look at the override file
<sergiusens> lool: do you want to add phablet-flash to the files to check?
<sergiusens> et.al.
<sergiusens> slangasek: manually install python:any (if not python:armhf was picked up by default), changing the glib2.0-dev dep to python:any allowed me to fully install libnotify-dev:armhf
<rah> what should I do with the Ubuntu preinstalled images?
<rah> I have a system.img, boot.img, etc
<paulabinasr> hello
<paulabinasr> i am trying to install touch on a galaxy 10.1
<paulabinasr> i have been through the tutorial and everything installed properly
<paulabinasr> only problem is that android boots and not ubuntu
<paulabinasr> i have used the pre-installed image under daily build touch (which is Saucy by now)
<paulabinasr> should i have used the phablet-touch-preview ( which is old )
<zeta> Русские есть?
<zeta> hello
<zeta> I am from Russia. I would like to find out firmware for Acer A700/7001?
<mzanetti> zeta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mzanetti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/a700
<CRD> getting the following error: E: Package 'python-lzma' has no installation candidate ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<CRD> where to get Python? The following packages have unmet dependencies:  phablet-tools : Depends: python-lzma but it is not installable                  Recommends: ubuntu-dev-tools but it is not installable
<asac> sergiusens: so --wipe made my system now boot to busybox only
<asac> i assume that means i need to start from scratch?
<asac> lool: i am still super confused about the versioning:)
<asac> lool: actually not
<asac> i think... its just the dashboard that tricks me it seems
<asac> so for me the camera works well on maguro
<asac> rw latest
<asac> interesting that we are so crashy then on the dashboard
<asac> hehe
<asac> plars: any idea why the 07 build isnt showing up?
<asac> the touch_ro?
<lool> sergiusens: Pushed r196, with love
<lool> asac: system-image crontab got disabled
<lool> asac: I think it was in manual mode friday evening, and we forgot to reenable it
<lool> asac: I'm not confortable enough ensuring the right flags are set there, I'll mail stgraber
<asac> lool: oh ... but the other images continue?
<asac> thats interesting :)
<nik90_> Do any of you guys know how to access the value of an enum variable?
<nik90_> I am referring to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6075061/
<nik90_> This is the alarms API provided by the SDK
<netcurli> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-enumeration.html
<lool> asac: I think it was put into manual mode to generate the new daily-proposed channel
<nik90_> netcurli: reading now. thnx
<nik90_> netcurli: I understand there is a <Type> and <value>. I was able to assign text to a variable. So that variable got that respective enum value.
<nik90_> netcurli: However I want to do the reverse. Which is from the enum value, I want to get the type
<nik90_> netcurli: so in the code I pasted, I set the day to be Alarm.Monday which has enum value 0x01. When reading it now, I get the result 1. How do I translate that back to Alarm.Monday?
<netcurli> nik90_: I don't know if you can do that without an explicit function for that
<nik90_> netcurli: ah so I will have to create a function with switch cases to get back to Alarm.Monday? that's a pity
<fcole90> hello, I need some help working on the N80xx series tablet :)
<fcole90> after the first boot, the following won't lead to a working envirorment..
<netcurli> nik90_: does something like Alarm.DayOfWeek(1) work?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, hi, got a moment?
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, can you help me a little?
<nik90_> netcurli: will try now
<rah> what should I do with the Ubuntu preinstalled images?  I have system.img, boot.img, etc.
<nik90_> netcurli: nope that doesnt work
<nik90_> netcurli: I tried Alarm.DayOfWeek(1), Alarm.DayOfWeek(daysOfWeek) and daysOfWeek(Alarm.DayOfWeek)
<nik90_> none of them work
<netcurli> ok
<netcurli> was worth a shot
<nik90_> yes
<nik90_> hmm I am seeing no benefit of using enum for the api
<nik90_> should ask the dev
<nik90_> other than being able to assign by name like Alarm.Tuesday and so on
<netcurli> why exactly do you need the value of the enum?
<netcurli> to save it?
<nik90_> no I need it to read when the alarm is set to ring
<nik90_> so by getting the value of the enum which may be 1,2,4,8,10,20,40 and 80, I will be able to correspond it to whether the alarms rings on Monday, Tuesday or wednesday etc.
<nik90_> and the reverse is needed for assigning the day
<nik90_> for assigning the day, I do Alarm.Monday etc
<netcurli> oh, there can be multiple days for the alarm?!
<nik90_> netcurli: yup
<netcurli> you can make comparisons against enums just fine
<netcurli> but if you have to do some math stuff
<netcurli> ..
<nik90_> right now I did switch(enumvalue), case 1: return "Monday" and so on
<netcurli> to get a string you would need something like that anyway
<netcurli> the best idea however is probably to talk to the guys who designed the api
<nik90_> yeah
<netcurli> to ask how they imagined it to be used
<nik90_> yeah I feel like I am coding the long way :D
<OrokuSaki> if anyone could show me how to get apparmor working on clickapps by default I would.. really appreciate it.. my kernel doesn't have apparmor, and the .desktop files seem to get regenerated on every boot..
<OrokuSaki> I know it is /usr/share/upstart/sessions/applications-click.conf and override related
<mamenyaka> hi OrokuSaki, does your device have wake up problems?
<OrokuSaki> no
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch: Screen color tone | http://askubuntu.com/q/342615
<mamenyaka> OrokuSaki, any idea why all of mine has? :D
<OrokuSaki> got me on that one
<mamenyaka> guess it's a bug
<cwayne_> Kaleo, you around?
<rah> what should I do with the Ubuntu preinstalled images?  I have system.img, boot.img, etc.
<plars> asac: looks like there was no new image?
<stgraber> plars: the cronjob to import to system-image was disabled until 30min ago, an import must be running pretty much now
<plars> stgraber: ok
<lool> asac: version 29 is up
<lool> plars: ^
<plars> lool: yep, testing has already kicked off on it
<lool> stgraber: it's cool to see the small deltas
<lool> like 13M today for me
<stgraber> lool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6075720/
<stgraber> lool: that should fix the other bug, testing now
<lool> stgraber: Do I understand correctly that we have to be careful to preserve the ordering of uids in images?
<lool> stgraber: that is, if a rootfs has a new system user taking over the current number of usermetrics, it will take over ownership of its files?
<lool> stgraber: nice that you got rid of the hardcoded phablet uid/gid though!
<stgraber> lool: yeah, we unfortunately will have problems if uids start changing
<stgraber> lool: once we have the boot time hooks, we'll be able to fix any problem in there though. So those packages that have non-root owned files divert to persistent storage should ship a hook to check and fix them
<plars> lool, stgraber: I guess 20130907 won't have a different mediascanner?
<stgraber> plars: if that's part of android, then no. The 20130906.1 => 20130907 is rootfs only
<plars> stgraber: no, it's not... but when lool and asac and I were talking last night, I thought the working theory was that the new failures were likely related to mediascanner getting updated in 6.1
<plars> the new camera test failures to be specific
<stgraber> plars: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130907.changes so no
<lool> stgraber: ack; we should eventually add some kind of image tests to avoid getting hurt by this uid thing
<stgraber> yeah, that'd be useful
<lool> we might generally need to review other things, but hard to tell in advance
<stgraber> AFAIK usermetrics is the first non-root directory (outside of /home obviously), but I guess probably not the last
<lool> (e.g. maintainer scripts doing stuff that we need to do too)
<asac> lool: plars: nice!
<asac> lool: guess the chown for camera didnt land :)?
<stgraber> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -lh /var/lib/ | grep usermetrics
<stgraber> drwxr-xr-x 2 usermetrics usermetrics 4.0K Sep  7 17:47 usermetrics
<stgraber> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# touch /var/lib//usermetrics/abc
<stgraber> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# rm /var/lib//usermetrics/abc
<stgraber> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<stgraber> lool: ^
<stgraber> hmm, the mode is wrong, it should have been 750...
<stgraber> ah of course if I forget the chmod that won't help...
<stgraber> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -lh /var/lib/ | grep usermetrics
<stgraber> drwxr-x--- 2 usermetrics usermetrics 4.0K Sep  7 17:50 usermetrics
<stgraber> now that's good! Uploading
<lool> stgraber: cool
<antman> hello
<antman> ?
<lool> hi
<nik90_> does anyone know where I can find information on inverse mouse area? I tried searching on google and upstream qt docs but couldnt find them
<nik90_> while I see the calculator app using it
<user82> what is the newest way to install? anything special like flipped/nonflipped i need to know for phablet flash?
<OrokuSaki> if anyone could show me how to get apparmor working on clickapps by default I would.. really appreciate it.. my kernel doesn't have apparmor, and the .desktop files seem to get regenerated on every boot..
<OrokuSaki> I know it is /usr/share/upstart/sessions/applications-click.conf and override related
<nik90_> boiko: ping
<boiko> nik90: pong
<nik90_> boiko: hi, I am not sure if you remember, but almost 2 months ago, you provided instructions for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1179486
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1179486 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock app] Ubuntu Touch keyboard hides the name preset text box" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90_> boiko: your suggestion was to add the KeyBoardRectangle.qml file to the clock-app and anchors elements to it so that they are not hidden by the osk
<boiko> nik90: ah yes, but that's not required anymore
<nik90_> boiko: really?
<nik90_> boiko: damn I just started working on that and copied that file :P
<boiko> nik90: if your app has a MainView, you can just set anchorToKeyboard: true
<nik90_> boiko: that's it?
<boiko> nik90: should be it
<nik90_> boiko: hmm, that doesn't seem to do it
<nik90_> boiko: my textfield is still beneath the osk
<nik90_> boiko: since you are here, do you also happen to know where I can find information about inverse mouse area?
<boiko> nik90: well, it is an internal component, so obviously there is no documentation about it
<boiko> nik90: but using it is pretty simple: you fill an area with that component, and then it will report a clicked signal that happens anywhere on screen but the area that is filled
<nik90_> boiko: ah okay. Do you know what the propagateComposedEvents property does?
<nik90_> boiko: I saw this being used in the calculator to remove focus from the textfield when clicking outside
<nik90_> boiko: I need that same behavior for clock app as well
<nik90_> boiko: so I copied the code and it seems to work. However wasnt sure what the propogatecomposedevents property was for
<boiko> nik90: hmm, I would say it does the same as it does on MouseArea
<boiko> nik90: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.1/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-mousearea.html#propagateComposedEvents-prop
<nik90_> boiko: ah thnx. did not know that it had that property :)
<boiko> nik90: :)
<nik90_> boiko: so regarding the textfield hidden beneath osk, does the textfield need to be anchored to bottom of the app?
<boiko> nik90: either that, or if it is in a flickable, you need to scroll for it to be in view
<nik90_> boiko: it is in a flickable
<nik90_> boiko: but I was hoping it would scroll automatically
<boiko> nik90: I used to have this in phone-app, let me see if I can find the code, just a sec
<nik90_> boiko: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/trunk/view/head:/src/qml/DetailViewCommunication/CommunicationView.qml#L235
<nik90_> boiko: I took this from our previous conversation 2 months ago :D
<boiko> nik90: ah yes, that's it :)
<nik90_> boiko: so in this file, you say anchor.bottom: keyboard.top
<boiko> nik90: ah wait, well, I was looking for a different piece of code, let me find it here
<boiko> nik90: so, that code (from the URL you pasted) is for the case of when your textfield is outside a flickable
<boiko> nik90: but when it is inside a flickable, you need to get it on screen. I had a code for something similar here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/trunk/view/head:/src/qml/DetailViewContact/ContactDetails.qml#L233
<nik90_> boiko: which line should I be looking at?
<boiko> nik90: well, that function I wrote is to jump the view to a position inside a repeater or something like that
<nik90_> scrolltosectionposition() ?
<boiko> nik90: yep
<boiko> nik90: but I can help you with that on monday if you need
<boiko> nik90: but right now I am running late for an appointment :/
<nik90_> boiko: okay..go ahead
<boiko> nik90: have a nice weekend! :)
<nik90_> boiko: that's fine. thnx for the link
<nik90_> u 2 boiko
<iBotPeaches> if surfaceflinger is never loading, just "waiting..." on my new port, is that a bug on my porting side or not? (im using flipped images now)
<asac> lool: stgraber: so 30 might contain the chown? great :)
<asac> lool: stgraber: what is odd that the camera-app autopilot consistently succeeds on RW
<stgraber> asac: I'm uploading android now to pick up the chown/chmod change, so any build done in 3+ hours should have it
<asac> (even with crashes)
<stgraber> asac: but I doubt it'll make it for the next tick (in an hour)
<asac> right
<asac> android takes 3 hours to build and propose?
<asac> good to know
<asac> lool: stgraber: camera app is crashy on RW as well, but the one test always fails on RO and always succeeds on RW
<asac> compare: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4050/camera-app-autopilot/
<asac> (RW)
<asac> vs. http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4058/camera-app-autopilot/
<asac> RO
<asac> really oddish
<stgraber> probably more like 2 hours, it'll take me quite a few minutes to upload (the source is 150MB large), then the build takes around 50min and probably around 30min for the processing (copying files around, britney, ...)
<asac> yeah. all good. guess tomorrows build is then pretty good
<stgraber> I hope so
<asac> i just cant see why a random test would fail on RO :)
<asac> disable_shoot_button
<asac> maybe that tries to save a pref?
<asac> :)
<stgraber> I just tried the camera app here on mako and it works fine
<stgraber> both front and back camera, shooting cameras, switching flash on/off and video mode
<asac> right. i did it too
<asac> not sure what "disable_shoot_button" is though
<asac> really weird that it fails 100% on RO and 0% on RW :)
<asac> on both devices
<sergiusens> asac: what's the full name of the test?
<asac> sergiusens: test_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable
<asac> sergiusens: see http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4058/camera-app-autopilot/
<asac> vs http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4050/camera-app-autopilot/
<sergiusens> asac: that test is very fragile
<sergiusens> asac: still in process of flashing latest to see why this happens, but it could be that taking photos is faster on touch_ro
<asac> sergiusens: shoot_button_disable is about taking pictures?
<asac> also i assume you wanted to say that touch is faster than touch_ro?
<asac> or do yuou think touch_ro is fastre in this regards?
<OrokuSaki> sed -i
<sergiusens> asac: takes a picture, checks if the shutter button is disabled mid flight and enabled again
<sergiusens> asac: but there is no guarantee an autopilot inspect would capture that at the right moment
<sergiusens> asac: I think this test adds little value IMO
<stgraber> sergiusens: testing here, the button is greyed out for <1s so seems like a potential race indeed
<sergiusens> stgraber: yeah, very likely
<sergiusens> stgraber: are you running daily-proposed with no mods?
<stgraber> sergiusens: I'm ony daily-proposed with my initrd change applied locally (writable /var/lib/usermetrics)
<sergiusens> stgraber: ah, let me do that
<Vladman> Anyone have the link so I can download this on my sprint samsung galaxy s3?
<lool> sergiusens, asac: So mediascanner crash is gone?
<lool> hmm apparently not
<Vladman> What really
<Vladman> I'm going to keep on looking for it
<lool> I wonder whether it's the removal of demo medias that causes the mediascanner to fail to start/init correctly
<sergiusens> lool: demo content is still there
<lool> I've posted a bt with symbols in https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner/+bug/1221984
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221984 in mediascanner "Crashes under automation" [Undecided,New]
<lool> and some debug logs
<lool> I see gst_discoverer is NULL, but not sure why it isn't set
<asac> lool: reliable on RO ... not on RW
<asac> even though camera doesnt crash
<asac> err works
<sergiusens> asac: but should work with stgraber's fix, right?
<asac> sergiusens: the chown? i dont think so
<asac> the autopilots run in RW mode
<asac> and without that fix it doesnt work at all her
<asac> and autopilot succeeds, just for one test not
<sergiusens> asac: thought you were talking about your device
<cwayne> sergiusens: hey, is there any way to just wipe the userdata?
<sergiusens> cwayne: not really, since the image builder constructs the users home too
<sergiusens> cwayne: we can certainly write one for touch_ro
<asac> sergiusens: no ... locally all is fine... just that test :_)
<lool> asac: I get to crash mediaservice locally
<asac> could be it happens here too
<asac> but ... i can take photos :)
<asac> etc.
<asac> seems that the RW tests also produce crashes
<asac> but still they all succeed
<lool> right maybe the mediascanner thing is unrelated
<asac> hence: wondere whats going on with that test :)
<asac> feels its unrelated to the test
<sergiusens> asac: that test http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/camera_app/tests/test_capture.py#L139
<sergiusens> asac: is not good
<asac> but since the day before the RO images passe
<asac> d
<asac> it is still one of the candidates i feel
<cjohnston> asac: does something need to rerun?
<sergiusens> asac: two asserts on the same thing at the end there
<asac> cjohnston: dont think so for now
<cjohnston> ack
<sergiusens> asac: expecting two different results and nothing triggering the change
<asac> sergiusens: hell
<asac> how can that suceeed at all?
<sergiusens> asac: not a good candidate for autopilot testing
<sergiusens> asac: might of been slower before
<sergiusens> asac: very race prone
<asac> ah eventually waits
<asac> i see
<asac> so they try to figure if the button goes disabled
<asac> and then comes back
<asac> otoh i get a stall right after button is disabled if camear app crashes :)
<sergiusens> asac: yup, but between the time you get to the point where you check it could have already happened
<asac> sure? doesnt it just return if its true already?
<sergiusens> asac: yeah but what happens with         self.assertThat(exposure_button.enabled, Eventually(Equals(False))) if it's already True?
<sergiusens> it times out
<asac> oh ic
<asac> so we fail in the False line?
<asac> but why would RO be faster?
<asac> maybe it fails fast to save?
<sergiusens> asac: that's a callback, the shutter disable has to do with the sensor being ready or not
<lool> so IIUC, asac is looking after the failing autopilot test which is broken by design and needs to be fixed to not be racy, and I was looking at a mediascanner crash that is not a blocker for anything; in any case camera-app and gallery-app work, right?  :-)
<cwayne> sergiusens: thatd be very helpful for me :D
<sergiusens> asac: anyways, looking at the test, the return to True is what fails on utah
<sergiusens> lool: latest install of daily-proposed doesn't have the camera-app working for me out of the box
<lool> sergiusens: well still the chown missing, but that's uploaded, right?
<sergiusens> lool: not sure, haven't been keeping track of that
<lool> 20130905-0ubuntu4
<lool> is still in proposed
<lool> in fact still building!
<lool> but near the end
<lool> (android pkg)
<lool> actually seems to be something wrong with this build
<lool> build was stuck; doubt we will have time to sort this + build an image tonight
<lool> next image tomorrow morning should be good though
<slangasek> sergiusens: so the fact that you had to manually install python:any indicates a bug in apt; :any is definitely supposed to take the native version when possible
<slangasek> sergiusens: and yeah, I saw the same behavior here
<lool> hmm odd, on mako if I shutdown -h now from adb shell with full battery, it will restart after some secs into the "battery charging" screen, then again into the "full battery" screen, then after a longer while it automatically boots again
<jochenh> Hey! I started ubuntu touch on my samsung galaxy tab 2 but after flashing only a blank screen shows up. Any Ideas how to solve it?
<jochenh> Seems like Quantal Release is working but saucy dont: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45207701&postcount=358
<jochenh> Any ideas?
<plars> asac, lool, stgraber: looks like camera app is still failing on 7.1
<stgraber> plars: yeah, I don't see what would cause it to suddenly work (except if you get lucky, assuming it's indeed a race)
<plars> stgraber: ok, I misunderstood, I thought some sort of fix was landing for it
<stgraber> plars: I pushed a fix to the initrd and android to make /var/lib/usermetrics properly writable
<stgraber> but it's not in any image yet as we had some problems with Launchpad that prevented anything from publishing for a few hours
<plars> ok, I thought lool was saying that just changing the permissions made it at least somewhat better for him yesterday
<plars> ah, ok
<stgraber> ah, if that's the case, then the next image will work better. Though I fail to see how the camera app would be related to that.
<stgraber> I'll kick a rebuild once android is ready, so we should have a new image in ~1h30
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-08
<stgraber> plars: image build running
<cjwatson> sergiusens: icon path> I disabled click desktophook recently-ish in favour of the hook in upstart-app-launch, which I think takes a less conservative approach to assuming that the unity stack will actually do the right thing
<plars> ok, I haven't had much luck with maguro so far, due to the mac address bug
<plars> on the previous build that is
<cjwatson> slangasek,sergiusens: :any> sounds somewhat like http://bugs.debian.org/718482 - maybe something else in a similar code path?
<ubot5> Debian bug 718482 in apt "apt: CompareProviders ranks Priority above native architecture" [Normal,Fixed]
<stgraber> xnox, ogra_: so it looks like my recovery partition change (swap file generation) never landed. Is that because we're still using bits from Jenkins (in which case we should kick a build) or is that because the last android tarball was wrong and missed my change?
<cjwatson> cdimage no longer has any code that fetches from jenkins AFAIK
<stgraber> (I want http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git;a=commit;h=a51672467e2bcc6b686cdbd2b75ae064930feebd which is currently in the phablet-saucy branch on git)
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, then it's the android package that's out of date... let's see if I can get it to build from a newer git snapshot.
<stgraber> rsalveti: tried running your export script on hesperidium but it appears to be failing... any chance you can try to kick an export to check whether that works for you?
<stgraber> rsalveti: (I tried looking for that e-mail you mentioned to xnox the other day but couldn't find it in my mailbox or online, so I guess that was just between the two of you?)
<bkbilly> hi... I was thinking about creating an app for ubuntu touch...
<bkbilly> can you help me?
<bkbilly> I have some questions...
<bkbilly> is there anyone that can help?
<bkbilly> QuitQ
<bkbilly> Quit:
<slangasek> cjwatson: yeah, if 718482 is fixed in the apt in saucy (which I was inclined to assume it was), then it sounds like there's another apt bug around somewhere
<OrokuSaki> Anyway to get click-app icons to show up on the.. "desktop" or Application area of Ubuntu Touch?
<AskUbuntu> Can you 'mount' an Ubuntu Touch (nexus 4/7) device as a disk? | http://askubuntu.com/q/342790
<ssaputra> I have flashed nexus 4 with ubuntu touch saucy, and it seems now the battery is drained out after a week or so.. and not boot up anymore even after charging for 4hrs..
<ssaputra> adb not able to recognize it.. and can't go to recovery or fastboot.. can any one help me..
<ssaputra> can anyone help me to boot up this device again without remove the back cover and remove the battery??
<ssaputra> I have flashed nexus 4 with ubuntu touch saucy, and it seems now the battery is drained out after a week or so.. and not boot up anymore even after charging for some time... +-4hrs
<ssaputra> adb not able to recognize it.. and can't go to recovery or fastboot.. can any one help me??
<OrokuSaki> to play mp3's for more then 10 seconds you have to enable multi-verse
<OrokuSaki> then upgrade gstreamer codecs
<OrokuSaki> I like the new music app
<ogra_> stgraber, i think you want the automatically exported tarball from http://phablet.ubuntu.com/export/
<ogra_> (though it seems it does not run cronned as it should)
<wellsb> Is the click store showing on devices for anybody else today?
<lool> image 31 looks good
<lool> wellsb: slow, but works to search and install apps here
<lool> hmm camera-app still crashes for me, but I didn't wipe
<lool> bah some issues, no time to chase today
<Tom___> Hi there, anybody listening?
<Tom___> I'm seeing traces of Android on my Galaxy Nexus display, does anybody else have that issue and what causes that? I have documented it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342615/ubuntu-touch-screen-color-tone
<popey> Tom___: thats not android, looks more like screen burn to me
<Tom___> popey: thanks for your feedback
<popey> Tom___: if you have a rummage on google for "samsung galaxy" and "screen burn" you'll find a fair number of people have the issue
<Tom___> popey: thanks for the hint
<popey> np
 * ogra_ has it too
<ogra_> with the ubuntu homescreen byrned in though
<popey> hah
<popey> ogra_: i left my nexus 4 on overnight, disconnected, and it seems to sleep deeeeeeply sometimes
<popey> I have a cron job which wakes up every minute (yes, I know this is not good for battery life) which records battery life in a text file...
<ogra_> popey, yeah, hold the power button for 1min (not less !)
<popey> no, not that kind of sleep
<popey> its very easy to wake
<popey> not busted
<ogra_> oh ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6078606/
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6078607/ is the silly script
<popey> wanted to record battery drain over longer periods
<ogra_> why does it takke thee semples sometimes ?
<popey> interesting that there's big gaps through the night
<popey> well, exactly, that's my question ☻
<popey> * * * * * /home/phablet/powerstat.sh >> /home/phablet/battery.csv
<popey> thats the crontab for the phablet user
<popey> makes me wonder if we may have problems with the alarms api in the future if the thing goes into such deep sleeps
<ogra_> i would put the sleep into the script with a while loop
<ogra_> instead of using cron
<popey> well, i am of course making an assumption that the reason it's not doing the cron job every minute is because of some kind of deep sleep
<ogra_> in a way that the date and getprop dont get exeuted all the time
<ogra_> and turn the two ifs into a "case" statement
<popey> wise, will modify
<ogra_> that should lower the footpring, so you measure less of yourself
<ogra_> *print
<ogra_> (also dont use bash, use /bin/sh, thats only 10% as big )
<popey> thanks
 * ogra_ prepares to go to the airport ...
<Stimrol> hello, I am having some problem deploying the touch image on my nexus 4 phone
<Stimrol> I think the problem is that my language uses UTF-8 name for home/user/download
<Stimrol> so it can't be accesed
<Stimrol> is there anyway to load the image files from other location than /home/user/download
<popey> Stimrol: interesting, what's your Download location called then? can you pastebin the output from phablet-flash?
<popey> Stimrol: assuming you're using phablet-flash then could you please file a bug against it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools
<Stimrol> popey, http://paste.is/2454/
<Stimrol> yes, I will do
<popey> right yes it does look like a unicode problem, thanks for spotting it
<popey> in the meantime you can manually flash the device
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install has details
<popey> Stimrol: --base-path might be useful
<popey> as you can move the files somewhere else (like /tmp) and install from there
<Stimrol> thanks, good I didn't read further in my guide, then I would not have made the bug report :)
<Stimrol> popey, do you then add --base-path as a parameter to the phablet-flash line?
<Stimrol> thanks again, I made a bug report
<popey> yeah Stimrol
<popey> phablet-flash cdimage-touch --base-path=/tmp I _think_
<Stimrol> popey, if I use this command now, then there is a SHA256SUMS problem --> ERROR:phablet-flash:SHA256SUMS cannot be obtained for verifiaction
<Stimrol> maybe this calls for another bug report
<xnox> stgraber: rsalveti: hm.... =( yeah it should have been running all the time now =(
<Stimrol> what is wrong with the image, or is it just on my side, when I type "sudo phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b --base-path /home/stimrol/temp/" then I get --> ERROR:phablet-flash:SHA256SUMS cannot be obtained for verifiaction
<rickspencer3> hey hey, anyone know what I need to do to get data working on my phone again?
<akshay2000> Hey!
<akshay2000> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova seems to have been deleted from the team PPA. ubuntu-sdk can't be installed now.
<caner> hi guys
<caner> i have galaxy nexus
<caner> and custom recovery :)
<caner> where is the .img file ?
<caner> .zip file ??
<crypticmofo> hi all .. i was thinking something .. if i follow the porting guide for ubuntu-touch .. will that mean i can maintain the image for a certin device that i want
<crypticmofo> right now its not being maintainted .. the device in questions is cdma but i don't care bout that .. at least the device can have wifi
<Tom__> Question: When I connect my Galaxy Nexus with my laptop via USB, it doesn't get auto-mounted - is this currently normal behavior? If yes, what would be the easiest way to change that?
<Tom__> (Both run Ubuntu, of course)
<Tom__> (and when I had Android on the Galaxy before, it auto-mounted instantly)
<AskUbuntu> Is it possible to run Ubuntu touch on any android phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/343007
<Tom__> Are Ubuntu Touch devices supposed to auto-mount on Ubuntu?
<wellsb> Tom__: MTP is not implemented yet, but it's in progress.  You can read about it here: http://blog.cyphermox.net/2013/09/implementing-mtp-on-ubuntu-touch.html  In the meantime, you can use adb push and pull to transfer to and from the device
<Tom__> wellsb: thanks!
<cjwatson> slangasek: It is, it was the last upload
<crypticmofo> anyone get my question earlier ?
<crypticmofo> right now its not being maintainted .. the device in questions is cdma but i don't care bout that .. at least the device can have wifi
<popey> crypticmofo: its quiet now because it's sunday evening, better off asking during the euro / us working day
<crypticmofo> ok
<tataku> hey trying to figure out how to view version installed
<popey> tataku: cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<tataku> would I do that in fastboot? or sdk platform tools?
<mhall119> tataku: adb shell into the device to run it
<tataku> ok cool ty
<seepa> hello, any touch porting experts here? I'm working on a flipped port, finished building the android image, but I boot straight into busybox and dmesg tells me "initrd: Couldn't find data partition. Spawning adbd ..."
<tataku> i think Im doing something wrong. It says the directory doesn't exist
<tataku> so this isnt too bad, just wish I had ubuntu running on my computer so I can mess with it more
<cwayne> huh, making a new theme doesn't really work, because MainViewStyle.qml sets it to one of the existing themes
<drachensun> seepa: If you figure out where the partitions are defined, please let me know
<drachensun> I've got a similar problem on boot
<tataku> Just wondering, I know for now you can only develop on an Ubuntu machine. Has anyone tried developing on either Mac or Windows?
<spacecaker> u can use SSH
<spacecaker> mac already supports inside
<tataku> Thats what I would think to
<ahayzen> tataku, may be of interest http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21917/appdev-1308-sdk-porting/
<tataku> oh sweet
<tataku> imma watch this in a bit
<tataku> either way I still wanna have qt5 right?
<seepa> drachensun, you still here?
<drachensun> yup
<seepa> there should be .fstab files in the android device tree.. is that what you r looking for?
<drachensun> makes sense
<drachensun> I was doing something a little hacky to get it to load
<drachensun> so I didn't have anything in fstab
<drachensun> but I dont think it mounted everything the way it is supposed to
<drachensun> so did you just have to modify the fstab entry for data?
<seepa> no, I did not modify anything there expect for removing the "nosuid" flag from the /data mount options
<drachensun> ah
<seepa> as described in the porting guide
<seepa> what kind of boot issue do you have? are you stuck in busybox as well?
<drachensun> yeah, I was working with binary set of the Android images created by a colleague
<drachensun> the boot.img was missing some setup
<drachensun> on our device you had to load a nand driver to get the internal partitions up
<drachensun> so I was trying to add everything in and repack the boot.img
<seepa> I see
<drachensun> but its a fairly complex init script
<drachensun> so I couldnt see where all it was crashing
<drachensun> I tried to just write around it by calling a typical load up we do the script in our just Linux init
<drachensun> and then it was crashing looking for the system partitions
<drachensun> partition
<seepa> where exactly is the init script located?
<drachensun> well we have an initrd just like they are using
<drachensun> except our /init file is pretty short
<drachensun> so I just couldn't see where it was looking for the system partition to change it as the /etc/fstab file seemed to be empty
<seepa> ok, but where is the file? it must be somewhere in the saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<drachensun> I assume it is expecting to the use one from the initrd
<drachensun> oh the one that crashes looking for system is the init in saucy-preinstalled
<drachensun> its binary
<drachensun> the one I modified was in boot.img
<drachensun> like I say, I was kinda doing everything backwards since I didn't have his build setup
<drachensun> I am getting all the matched up right now
<drachensun> and hopefully it will be obvious where the fstab should be coming from
<seepa> I found this page on xda http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44024762&postcount=167, it has the script posted which prints the error I see:
<seepa> the problem is right when it looks for "userdata UDA DATAFS" in /dev but doesn't find anything there
<seepa> so the path variable is empty and "if [ -z "$path" ]; then" gives me the error
<seepa> echo "initrd: Couldn't find data partition. Spawning adbd ..."
<seepa> problem is, I don't know if that is something I have to tune before building the android image, you know, some setting so it creates a partition like "userdata, UDA or DATAFS" in /dev...
<xbox> Hey guys, we have a lot of of experince with CM and ubuntu touch
<xbox> But he got the P5110,k the GTAB2 10.1
<xbox> And im looking for the most recent build so he can trym he is almost com[pletely blind so im helping
<xbox> any help much appreciated
<adamther> o/
<adamther> So i was trying to flash my nexus 10 to unbuntu but for some reason its stuck in the google logo loop of load then crash and repeat. I can get into the android recovery menu by holding down both volumes and the sleep buttion but i cant use adb anymore... kinda lost
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-01
<ashfligeawhilebi> yo
<sabgenton> just wondering about  any rummors of next supported phone?   Thinking of buying nexus 4 but I would much rather have 4G!
<sabgenton> also is it likely  they will announce a new phone with next Ubuntu version?
<sabgenton> or is there nothing to know
<samescobar> HI!
<samescobar> I need some help with the installation of ubuntu touch (for phones)
<samescobar> I am trying to install it on my Nexus 4 and whenever I type the command :
<samescobar> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=trusty --revision=299
<samescobar> I get the following message
<samescobar> 2014/08/31 21:43:36 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface... 2014/08/31 21:43:36 Device is |mako| 2014/08/31 21:43:37 Flashing version 299 from trusty channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device mako 2014/08/31 21:43:37 mkdir /home/sam/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool: permission denied
<samescobar> someone can help?
<duflu> samescobar: Looks like at some point you have run ubuntu-device-flash as root and that created some cache files you can't delete without being root. Try deleting that cache/ubuntuimages directory as root and try again. Also check that revision 299 exists for trusty. I thought r299 would have been utopic only (--channel=devel)
<sabgenton> anyone using a nexus 5 or have another phone working well with ubuntu touch?
<sabgenton> (not nexus 4)
<sabgenton> duflu: Any opinon?
<duflu> sabgenton: For phones, I have Nexus 4 sorry
<sabgenton> ok, hm they might as well call it the ubuntu nexus 4 touch
<sabgenton> I wish the 4 had at least OTG hardware that didn't need external power for USB sticks
<sabgenton> and 4G
<sabgenton> duflu: do you ssh from your phone much?  Looks nicer than connectbot for android
<duflu> sabgenton: Only ssh to it a lot. Not from it
<sabgenton> that sounds nicer too
<duflu> ssh means rsync support :)
<sabgenton> likes :)
<sabgenton> duflu: can you sync your contacts from gmail?  I only ever use cloud contacts on android
<duflu> sabgenton: No I just mean to sync files. I don't use it as a phone
<sabgenton> oh ha
<duflu> I hack and reimage my phone a lot.
<sabgenton> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360554/how-do-i-sync-google-contacts
<sabgenton> looks like its all there now
<sabgenton> yay
<sabgenton> which nexus to buy is the big question
<sabgenton> or if nexus 5 is working good enough anywhere
<memeka> hi, can i run unity on top of qtwayland ?
<memeka> or any of the touch apps on the qml-compositor from qtwayland?
<sabgenton> any voip software compadible with ubuntu touch?
<sabgenton> SIP client
<dholbach> good morning
<Saviq> jibel, it's ofono's latest release: bug #1363413
<ubot5> bug 1363413 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Can't unlock SIM card" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363413
<jibel> Saviq, ack. I updated the bug report, the SIM can be unlocked by entering the PIN a second time then pressing 'X4
<jibel> 'X'
<Saviq> jibel, hah indeed, it took three tries here or something, but it unlocked
<seb128> mpt, why should some list items not be copiable? It seems like consistency would be good there, if e.g a long press on an item give you a menu with a "copy" action I would probably expect that to work on any similar item
<denisw> does the current ubuntu-desktop-next image reflect the current state of desktop support in mir/unity8, or are there further-along branches that are not on display there?
<seb128> denisw, it's mostly the current state I think
<seb128> denisw, there might be work being done on Mir but nothing ready to land yet
<denisw> ok. I hoped it would be farther along, the considering the huge amount of work that is probably needed to get everything in shape, I guess this is to be expected :)
<seb128> yeah
<denisw> seb128, is the desktop team still focused on unity7, or does it already work on 8?
<seb128> denisw, both
<mpt> seb128, presumably a Copy action would appear on long-press. But for example, any checkbox item should check/uncheck no matter how long you press on it, and copying it usually wouldn’t be useful anyway.
<seb128> mpt, k, still seems like consistent on the widget level/not some property we should manually change on e.g the settings side
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Emma M Nutt Day! :-D
<tsdgeos> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/new-adbd/+merge/232724 only missing top approval because you can't? or want us to do another review?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, well, i'm not in the unity team
<tsdgeos> i know
<ogra_> i probably can top approve it, let me try
<ogra_> ah, no button for me :)
<tsdgeos> ogra_: i'm just asking if you did try or just had a look at the code and said "looks good"
<tsdgeos> because if you did try, i see no reason for me trying again
<ogra_> tsdgeos, not with exactly this command because my dev phone doesnt have the right unity version but in general the sudo command is needed to get the right env, so the code is fine
<tsdgeos> ogra_: ok, so if you didn't try, i'll have to try it then
<ogra_> i know mike tried it when we wen through the changes, i only tried with a different dbus call
<nik90_> tvoss: ping
<tvoss> nik90_, pong
<nik90_> tvoss: Hey I read your answer to http://askubuntu.com/questions/518470/how-to-detect-if-gps-sources-are-enabled-using-qtpositioning-in-ubuntu-touch
<tvoss> nik90_, yup
<nik90_> tvoss: but when I try to console output the horizontalAcurracy I get NaN always in the emulator. I haven't tried on the phone yet.
<nik90_> tvoss: but on the emulator, the location coordinates are still returned of a fake location
<tvoss> nik90_, might be that the emulator does not provide horizontal accuracy. There is a boolean flag indicating whether horizontal accuracy is valid
<nik90_> tvoss: true
<tvoss> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtLocation.Position/#horizontalAccuracyValid-prop
<tvoss> nik90_, well, more like false in the emulator case ;)
<nik90_> tvoss: but does horizontalAccuracy let me know if the user has enabled location detection in the indicator?
<tvoss> nik90_, of course not, why do you need to know that, though?
<nik90_> tvoss: since if it not enabled, I like to display something like "Location Services Disabled"
<nik90_> tvoss: may be a user disabled them for privacy reasons
<tvoss> nik90_, well, that's what the indicator is for. No need to display it in-app
<nik90_> tvoss: agree but I need to print out something to indicate that in my app, otherwise the user could be confused as to why clock app is taking a long time and showing "Retrieving location"
<tvoss> nik90_, hmmm, why don't you allow the user to keep on interacting with the app while the device is trying to acquire a fix?
<nik90_> tvoss: I do allow the user, I just thought I should display a more accurate message than "retrieving location.."
<nik90_> tvoss: but I know for certain that the location service is disabled, might as well stop trying to get the location fix and just let the user know :D
<nik90_> if I know for certain*&
<tvoss> nik90_, well, if the location service is disabled, the position source emits an error signal
<nik90_> tvoss: it doesn't. that's the issue I am facing
<nik90_> tvoss: I already onSourceErrorChanged {} and it prints out nothing
<tvoss> nik90_, well, the location service is enabled on the emulator, so there is no error to be emitted
<tvoss> nik90_, however, that is really the signal you should connect to, I will take an action to check if the signal is correctly emitted in all cases
<nik90_> tvoss: I disabled it using "stop ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored"
<tvoss> nik90_, that's not disabling the location service
<nik90_> oh
<tvoss> nik90_, that's only disabling the integration of the location into our trust infrastructure :)
 * nik90_ looks silly
<tvoss> nik90_, sudo stop ubuntu-location-service is what you are after
<tvoss> nik90_, no worries :)
<nik90_> ok now I can try that :D
<janimo`> ogra_, where do I set the phone UI language?
<ogra_> janimo`, see my last mail to the internal list ;)
<janimo`> I have a custom tarball set it to es and I want it back to en
<ogra_> janimo`, ~/.pam_environment
<janimo`> ogra_, thanks
<janimo`> ogra_, do bad things happen if I delete that file?
<janimo`> would some other default be put in place?
<ogra_> janimo`, i think it falls either back to C or to /etc/default/locale ... (which would be en_US)
<janimo`> ogra_, great
<janimo`> btw that is a weird place to put language settings imho
<ogra_> pam_environment ?
<ogra_> well, its the default for per user settings
<janimo`> ogra_, ok, I though it would be something with locale in the file name
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> :)
<janimo`> ogra_, accidentally found a way to crash the dash, put nonexiting locale in ~/.pam_environment
<ogra_> janimo`, report it ... Saviq ^^
<janimo`> ogra_, will do
<Saviq> janimo`, already reported
<janimo`> Saviq, ok, good to know
<Saviq> or maybe not for unity8 itself, /me looks
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ doesnt get a kbd on the unlock screen
<Saviq> there's bug #1294884 for mtp-server
<ubot5> bug 1294884 in mtp (Ubuntu) "mtp-server aborts under incorrect locale" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294884
<janimo`> well dash is in a restartloop with wrong locale set
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, I had that yesterday too
<janimo`> in this case nothing starts
<ogra_> (and it asks for pw even though i selected PIN)
<Saviq> ogra_, bug #1363405
<ubot5> bug 1363405 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Storage of passcode vs. passphrase lock type unreliable" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363405
<ogra_> thanks
 * ogra_ confirms
<janimo`> Saviq, in case it is a different issue I reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1363922
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363922 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Wrong locale in ~/.pam_environment results in restart loop" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> janimo`, can you see in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log
<Saviq> janimo`, where the exception comes from?
<janimo`> Saviq, nothing obvious there, most errors are relatd to QML binding loops and geop.ubuntu.com not found
<janimo`> Saviq, I'll re-break that file and see what new errors show up
<Saviq> janimo`, oh could you do apport-bug the .crash file then please
<Saviq> janimo`, so that we can get a retrace and see what actually crashes
<janimo`> Saviq, hmm, actually I looked at /var/crash and nothing showed up
<Saviq> janimo`, huh?
<janimo`> dash just said restarting, spinned, went black
<Saviq> janimo`, ok, leave that to me then
<janimo`> then did that again
<janimo`> so kept reastarting but no actual crash
<nik90_> tvoss: On testing, I get that there is no source error when the location service is disabled. May be it isn't fired on your end.
<tvoss> nik90_, on my list, but likely by tomorrow
<nik90_> tvoss: np thnx
<tvoss> nik90_, thanks for checking
<nik90_> tvoss: also please do make sure that PositionSource.AccessError is fired when the user presses Deny in the trusty stored dialog that appears when you first open an app that requests location.
<tvoss> nik90_, yup, good point
<Saviq> janimo`, did unity itself even start for you? when I changed the file, it's unity8 that never started, so maliit and dash just crashed because they couldn't connect to unity
<janimo`> Saviq, could be that unity was not working, there was some GU though on the screen (indicators I think were there)
<Saviq> janimo`, right, you did have unity then
<Saviq> janimo`, how did you "apply" the wrong locale? reboot?
<janimo`> Saviq, I did sed the file and accidentally set us_EN  and the rebooted
<Saviq> janimo`, ok I'll push all the .crash files I got and see what's the initial cause
<Saviq> janimo`, ah, I did file it after all bug #1320200
<ubot5> bug 1320200 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in raise() under incorrect locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320200
<Saviq> but it didn't retrace, let me file a proper one
<danilos> pitti, dholbach: hi, do you guys do approvals as ubuntu-core-devs for things like https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-seeds/add-ubuntu-keyboard-serbian/+merge/232265 or should I just wait for it to be picked up by someone? ;)
<dholbach> ogra_, ^ I can't quite remember what the rules for this were, maybe you can answer?
<dholbach> danilos, FWIW I'm all for it: the package is installable in utopic, generated from the same source as the other ubuntu-keyboard-* packages, it's also in the same ubuntu component so it should be fine
<danilos> dholbach, cheers, not sure what's the process so I was just wondering who to poke to get it in asap :)
<dholbach> janimo`, ^ do you know what else needs to happen to get a package seeded for touch?
<pitti> hey danilos
<janimo`> dholbach, sergiusens_ or ogra may know, I don't know where the seeds are kept
<danilos> hey pitti :)
<pitti> danilos: yeah, no problem, I can merge that and update -meta; but I'm less sure how to get that into RTM
<dholbach> janimo`, it's an MP against the touch seed and it LGTM, I'm just not sure if there's any special procedure around it
<dholbach> sil2100, ^ do you know how to resolve danilos' request?
<pitti> dholbach: no, not really -- merge, then apt-get source ubuntu-touch-meta, ./update, upload
<pitti> at least that's how I saw/used it in the past
<dholbach> ok, cool
<dholbach> in that case we should be all set
<pitti> and ogra confirmed that, as he said the other day that -meta isn't using the train
<sil2100> Yeah, it's not really controlled by our landing process ;)
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> thanks everyone :-)
<pitti> seed pushed
<Saviq> janimo`, hah, got your state where unity8 runs but dash is looping - bug #1363946
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1363946 could not be found
<pitti> sil2100: supposedly we'll just copy the new -meta into rtm-proposed and let it propagate there?
<ogra_> pitti, needs a copy-package to rtm after it built in ubuntu
<ogra_> but that should be it ...
<pitti> ogra_: ack
<K1773R> can you attach a bluetooth keyboard to ubuntu touch?
<mardy> pitti: hi! Do you have a minute to help me with a pygobject issue?
<popey> K1773R: i dont think we support that yet.
<popey> K1773R: you might be able to associate it with comannd line BT tools, but the UI only does audio devices at the moment I believe (like headphones / speakers)
<K1773R> popey: is there another way so i can use a PC/Keyboard as input when i want to write something on my ubuntu touch?
<popey> K1773R: depends on the device, it might support USB OTG?
 * ogra_ doesnt think we have a way yet to tell the UI to not pop up the OSK though 
<ogra_> so you will still get that even if you have any kind of phys. kbd
<K1773R> popey: i havent bought such a keyboard yet, tough id like to be able to input something per remote. if its a usb/bt or a VNC style would be both fine. SSHing into the phone and being able to input something this way would also be a good thing
<mpt> JohnLea, bug 1356542
<ubot5> bug 1356542 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "picking background image should use peer picker" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356542
<popey> K1773R: you can certainly ssh in
<K1773R> ogra_: thats not really a problem, aslong i dont have to use the OSK to type text
<K1773R> popey: yes, but how do i send text to the UI when im on the shell?
<popey> not sure. we use autopilot to do that in the lab
<ogra_> popey, by unconfining the apps partially ...
<popey> yeah.
<ogra_> which isnt such a great idea if you actually want to use the device ... (ok for hacking at home though)
<pixelate> fun times
<pixelate> quick question: i just got ubuntu for devices installed on a nexus 10 -- how do i go about doing things like ... being able to shell in remotely? installing other packages (via apt?) or whatever?
<pixelate> i apologize in advance if my questions seem like they are answered elsewhere -- usually google is of great help, but i seem to be unable to find much (if anything) on u4d
<ogra_> pixelate, install phablet-tools from the phablet-team ppa and use phablet-shell over USB ...
<pitti> mardy: hi! what's up?
<mardy> pitti: it's about /usr/bin/account-console, which has stopped working, probably because of some changes in libaccounts-glib
<mardy> pitti: in libaccounts-glib, I made the AgManager object implement GInitable
<mardy> pitti: account-console does: self.manager = Account.Manager(), and this produces a non-working object
<mardy> pitti: to get it to work right, I need to do self.manager = Account.Manager.new()
<pitti> mardy: does the account_manager_new() constructor do anything beyond initing properties?
<pitti> mardy: right; the former calls the GObject ctor, the latter the "proper" class constructor
<pitti> mardy: usually _new() ctors should just instantiate the object and init properties from the arguments, nothing else
<pitti> mardy: if it does anything beyond that, you have to call the particular ctor instead (but it's still a bug)
<pitti> everything which isn't property initialization should go into _init(), not _new()
<mardy> pitti: account_manager_new() does not do anything fancy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/libaccounts-glib/trunk/view/head:/libaccounts-glib/ag-manager.c#L1819
<pixelate> ogra_: there is no 'phablet-shell' command in phablet-tools (i'm on trusty -- and yes, i checked the ppa)
<pitti> mardy: hm, I don't know about g_initable()
<ogra_> pixelate, there definitely is :)
<pixelate> ogra_: on trusty?
<pixelate> 14.04 ?
<pixelate> what package am i missing then, or where is the bin for it ?
<mardy> pitti: ah, got it: the initable interface does this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/libaccounts-glib/trunk/view/head:/libaccounts-glib/ag-manager.c#L1623
<K1773R> another thing i wonder/worry about. how can i disable adb and easely enable adb again? im happy creating a hacky bash script for it, tough i wonder how to do this w/o breaking things. i dont want that ppl can plug in my phone and have instant access to my device.
<ogra_> pixelate, you want phablet-tools vrsion 1.1+14.10.20140715-0ubuntu1 ... thats in the PPA for sure
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ dpkg -S $(which phablet-shell)
<ogra_> phablet-tools: /usr/bin/phablet-shell
<pitti> mardy: that still looks ok for an _init() function, though; this is the kind of stuff that's supposed to be in _init()
<pixelate> ogra_: there's two phablet-team ppa s -- phablet-team and phablet-team/tools
<mardy> pitti: that call to open_db() is essential, and it appears that creating the object with Account.Manager() doesn't pass through the GInitable interface
<pixelate> installing the phablet-team/tools ppa now then
<pitti> mardy: would be interesting to see if the same happens if you call it from C with g_object_new()
<pitti> mardy: I suppose it does, as Account.Manager() is essentially just g_object_new(ACCOUNT_MANAGER_TYPE)
<pixelate> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> pixelate, dont expect to much though, manta (N10) isnt in a great condition atm ... everyone focuses on phone for the "release to manufacturer"
<pixelate> ogra_: is there a default password for user 'phablet' ?
<mardy> pitti: yes, I'm quite sure that we need to call g_initable_new() in order to have the object initialized properly
<ogra_> pixelate, not on recent images, nope
<pixelate> ogra_: i see -- i happened to have a nexus 10, and am evaluating options for some custom hardware deployment crap -- so was looking at using the nexus10 as a simple web client
<pixelate> buying a nice touchscreen costs many thousands of $, or whatever -- whereas nexus 10s are, well, cheap
<pitti> mardy: ah, so GInitable clases don't support g_object_new() instantiation in principle?
<pixelate> heh
<pitti> mardy: I'm afraid I don't know much here; might be worth asking in #gnome-hackers perhaps?
<pixelate> how much further advanced is the utopic vs trusty u4d ?
<pixelate> ogra_: i can't seem to change the password or anything via phablet-shell -- i'm running the 'stable' (trusty) channel on the nexus 10 --
<pixelate> does that have a default password for the user ?
<popey> ooh, thats old
<ogra_> yeah, ancient ...
<popey> you probably want to update that
<pitti> danilos, ogra_, sil2100: new touch-meta copied to rtm-proposed FTR
<pixelate> so, i guess i should be running the 'devel' channel then
<pixelate> ok, thanks
<pixelate> will downloading and try then
<ogra_> pixelate, iirc we used "phablet" as password in that
<ogra_> pixelate, thanks
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> pitti, thanks
<pixelate> i had tried 'phablet'
<pixelate> (was my first attempt, before i even asked here ... ;) )
<mardy> pitti: I think that PyGObject should do something like "if (g_type_is_a(type, G_TYPE_INITABLE)) { return g_initable_init(type, ...); } else { return g_object_new(type,...) }
<ogra_> well, in newer images we dont set a pw at all ... in older ones you needed to use "ohablet" for sudoing
<mardy> pitti: but I'll ask to the channel now
<ogra_> *phablet
<pixelate> but i seem to be retarded -- i must have typed it in wrong, as it works now
<pixelate> ok
<pixelate> yeah
<pixelate> i had tried it
<pixelate> i dunno
<pixelate> yeah, must have been a typo
<pixelate> lol
<mardy> pitti: ah, that's not freenode... uff :-)
<pixelate> with ubuntu-device-flash -- what channel is the 'latest' that would be stable? i just want to try it out on the device ... (manta/nexus10)
<pixelate> --channel devel ?
<ogra_> that should theoretically be the most stable ... but as i said, manta ddnt see much love recently ...
<pixelate> ogra_: should i use --server="http://system-image.tasemnice.eu" ? or is the documentation on the site outdated too ?
<pixelate> wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> uh, where did you get that from
<pixelate> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> thats only for some ports ...
<ogra_> you shouldnt use the --server arg at all for official images
<ogra_> better read the install page then the devices page :)
<pixelate> ogra_: i understand -- i was just thinking there might be more stable images 'somewhere' ;)
<ogra_> there wont
<ogra_> manta uses eth side-stage in the UI ... thats still rather unmaintained and will likely get in your way
<ogra_> flo (nexus 7) would be the cleverer choice if you want something relatively stable
<mardy> pitti: anyway, the documentation makes it rather clear that if an object implements the G_INITABLE interface, then it must be initialized (with g_initable_init(), or directly created with g_initable_new())
<pixelate> ogra_: i only have a nexus 5 + nexus 10 ...
<pixelate> heh
<mardy> pitti: I'll workaround it by calling Account.Manager.new(), but is it OK if I file a bug on pygobject as well?
<pixelate> buying a nexus 7 seemed ubitiqutous at the time ...
<danilos> pitti, cheers!
<Gary> hi
<nik90_> cking: regarding the bug 1363968, is the digital time display ok?
<ubot5> bug 1363968 in Ubuntu Clock App "clock-app is rather a busy app (analogue clock display)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363968
<cking> nik90_, not tried that yet, but I will do that shortly
<nik90_> cking: at the moment we update the UI every 10 ms to ensure a smooth seconds hand movement. While in digital mode it every 1s.
<nik90_> cking: in the old clock app I circumvented that issue by disabling the seconds hand by default
<nik90_> cking: ack
 * cking will measure the power utilisation with a multimeter and see what it costs
<nik90_> :P
<greyback> 10ms polling is a lot for a something that changes every second. A new frame is drawn every 16ms
<cking> so a 0.0625 ms delay is sufficient
 * cking being stupid, ignore that
<nik90_> greyback: I could set it 16ms, however the power issue will still be there
<cking> a 62.5 Hz frame refresh rate? so perhaps updating every 20ms is sufficient.  given that eyes don't really  notice a 24 Hz framerate will a 40ms delay be as good?
<cking> nik90_, the "digit" display is much better, I can't measure the current drawn overhead and it's ~1% CPU
<nik90_> cking: ok atleast we know where the issue is then.
<nik90_> cking: I will experiment with better refresh rates and see what's the minimum acceptable one
<greyback> nik90_: I'm not sure what the issue is, was just commenting that running a timer with such high refresh rate is not something to be done lightly. Also note that depending on the timer implementation, it may not fire at exactly every 10ms
<nik90_> greyback: true, I read online about the 16ms minimum timer refresh rate
 * cking wonders how often the digital display is being updated, seeing clock_gettime being called > 35 times a second
<greyback> nik90_: I don't know about a minimum, but I do know that timers are often queued by the kernel to try to reduce number of wakeups
<nik90_> cking: every seoncd
<nik90_> second*
<cking> but it only displays hh:mm on my display, so why not every minute or so?
<jgdx> seb128, thanks for the comments. I am working on improving that branch right now. Sorry it wasnt in WIP.
<jgdx> seb128, I've addressed your comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/show-ip-and-mac/+merge/232487 btw. Thanks
<nik90_> cking: because say you opened the clock at 08:10:15, would you wait for a minute to update to 08:11?
<cking> nik90_, no, you wait for 45 seconds and the update every minute thereafter
<cking> *then
<nik90_> cking: true but it isn't that simple in terms of time-keeping. I need to take into account stuff like app being suspended and brought from background and so on
<cking> gettimeofday();  wait = 60 - tv.tv_sec; sleep(wait)
<seb128> jgdx, yw, great
<cking> nik90_, can't you catch those events and handle those separately?
<nik90_> cking: the suspend and resume? yes. I do that atm by immediately updating the time when they happen
<denisw> is it possible to hack on unity8 and the core apps without for 14.04? or is it recommended/required to have a 14.10 install somewhere?
<mardy> pitti: hi! I've been pointed to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=724275
<ubot5> Gnome bug 724275 in introspection "Automatically call g_initable_init for classes which implement GInitable" [Normal,New]
<Cimi> mterry, do we have a way to test the wizard on the desktop?
<pitti> mardy: ah, nice! so until then I suppose calling the real ctor will do fine
<mterry> Cimi, I do a debuild and then ./wizard/test.sh
<Cimi> mterry, thanks, trying
<mardy> pitti: yes, this seems to work: https://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/source/detail?r=6810de5712c5122d03b75283c0811b1f9d9f5552&name=python-manager-fix&repo=libaccounts-glib#
<pitti> mardy: heh, or a shim like that, yes :)
<Cimi> mterry, but you have to install the package, right?@
<Cimi> mterry, my debuild fails
<mterry> Cimi, you don't have to install if you use ./wizard/test.sh
<mterry> Cimi, I dunno about failing debuilds
<Cimi> mterry, bluetooth test issues
<Cimi> mterry, I commented the cmake to skip them
<Cimi> mterry, but when I ran test.sh i cannot see anything on screen
<Cimi> mterry, do I need sth special?
<mterry> Cimi, no...?
<mterry> Cimi, well then try installing
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> mterry, running system-settings-wizard works for you?
<Cimi> the system wide one
<Cimi> mterry, ?
<mterry> Cimi, I'm actually on holiday today, so I don't really have time to go through it, sorry
<tsdgeos> pitti: can you make the force push .pot to dialer-app again?
<tsdgeos> obviouslt the developers continue to ignore updating the .pot
<tsdgeos> and there's still things missing
<pitti> tsdgeos: ah sure; you can't?
<pitti> more importantly: STOP CHANGING THE EFFING STRINGS!
<pitti> pretty please
<pitti> I've seen pretty hilarious things, changing "Hello" to "Hi", this is not helpful
<tsdgeos> pitti: guess i could haven't done much pushes tbh, be happier if you could
<pitti> tsdgeos: yeah, I'm at it
 * ogra_ quickly goes through the code and changes all occurneces from "Hi" to "Moin" 
<pitti> -msgid "on hold"
<pitti> +msgid "%1 - on hold"
<pitti> oh c'mon
 * pitti misses the days when we had proper feature/UI/string freezes
<ogra_> heh, thats so non-rolling
<pitti> well, we don't do rolling, we were supposed to have a release last week
<ogra_> we do rolling
<ogra_> for touch/rtm
<ogra_> well, kind of at least
<ogra_> thats the whole purpose of the landing process
<pitti> well, someone is misinformed in the chain then -- we got told "fix all translations for Spanish, German, and a few others", but the strings change faster than anyone can translate
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i'm ignoring my "check spanish and catalan" works tasks
<ogra_> then we need to integrate translations into the landing process more
<tsdgeos> every time i find something untranslated is not because it was not translated by the teams
<pitti> tsdgeos: pushed
<tsdgeos> but because some developer ignored the translation process
<tsdgeos> and then i file a branch that gets ignored for a month
<tsdgeos> so if develoeprs are going to ignore translations
<tsdgeos> i'll spend my time somewhere more valuable
<tsdgeos> pitti: thanks
<pitti> tsdgeos: on that note, I had system-settings completely translated on Thursday or so, and now the wizard is again half English :/
<pitti> it seems the strings subtly changed again
<tsdgeos> :/
 * pitti does a POT update, take 2938423
<pitti> hm, only two new strings, so something else broke
<sergiusens_> pitti: do we provide translations for en_US?
<ogra_> we definitely have langpacks
<ogra_> well ... en in general ... but containing US
<pitti> sergiusens_: the -en langpacks are more for the en_GB deltas
<ogra_> and /etc/default/locale defaults to it in the touch images
<ogra_> (i still need to rip out the locale hacks from /etc/environment one day)
<sergiusens_> pitti: can we consider it? since I have this bug where the text in english is wrong, but if I change it now; it breaks all translations
<pitti> sergiusens_: we also have en_AU and en_CA, and some en@shaw; but C is supposed to be en_US
 * pitti hugs sergiusens_
<ogra_> the builder generates en_US during build iirc
<pitti> sergiusens_: but everyone else is breaking strings all the time, so it's not much different really
<pitti> sergiusens_: but what you can do is to use sed to also change the msgid in all the *.po files
<pitti> sergiusens_: if it's just a typo/capitalization etc., and not changing the meaning
<sergiusens_> pitti: yeah, it's just grammar; I'll do the sedding
<pitti> sergiusens_: otherwise we can certainly consider it, you can in principle just add an en_US.po (although I wonder if that's worth the trouble)
<pitti> ogra_: I suppose you mean the POT?
<sergiusens_> pitti: just something that was done at Intel, string freeze came early and proper linguists created the "strings" for all languages including en_*
<pitti> sergiusens_: yeah, I've seen that too; there's nothing that prevents us from doing it, just that usuall projects don't have an en_US.po
<pitti> sergiusens_: I've also seen projects where the "C" strings were in French :)
<pitti> and in principle there's no definition that the msgids need to be US English, it's just a convention
<ogra_> pitti, i mean locale-gen :)
<pitti> ogra_: ah, I thought you meant package build
<sergiusens_> thanks, I guess it opens a can of worms we are not ready to deal with
<sergiusens_> I'll keep it on a scratchpad as possible topic for the online summit
<pitti> sergiusens_: yeah, I'd say for now fixing the string in the source and sed'ing the .po files is the least intrusive way, and will probably also avoid translators trying to chase down the typos/grammar :)
<sergiusens_> pitti: yeah, the translations look fine (the spanish one at least) :)
<sergiusens_> do you guys use your desktop in german btw?
<pitti> I do
<pitti> although I don't really see much of it in my primary workspace -- just a bunch of terminals
<pitti> and everyone talking English :)
<pitti> but firefox, pidgin, etc. are in German
<nerochiaro> mhall119: if you are the same M. Hall in charge of the calendar app, can you have a look at this quick MR when you have a minute ? https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-translations-with-arg/+merge/232903 Thanks !
<popey> nerochiaro: mhall119 is on vacation, I'll take a look
<w00t> 1
<nerochiaro> popey: thanks
<mhall119> nerochiaro: I'm not in charge of the calendar app, I create the Launchpad project, that's about it
<mhall119> pkunal is the main developer, popey oversees everything
<nerochiaro> mhall119: i see. do you know who is ?
<nerochiaro> thanks
<mhall119> also, "vacation"
<davmor2> mhall119: then stop looking at irc :P
<nerochiaro> mhall119: or name yourself mhall_vacation or something :)
<popey> nerochiaro: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<popey> ☻
<nerochiaro> popey: nah, if anyone really has still notifications enabled on nick changes they deserve to be distracted for pointless things
<nerochiaro> renatu: in the messaging app, can you send a message to a number without having that number in your contacts ?
<renatu> nerochiaro, yes, you can type the number and press space
<renatu> nerochiaro, btw there is a bug on that coma "," should does the same
<renatu> nerochiaro, I think tiagosh will fix that
<nerochiaro> renatu: ok
<mzanetti> davmor2: you've been reporting the issues with the hanging dash, right?
<davmor2> mzanetti: well I didn't report the issue but I am effected by it,  20 times over the weekend
<mzanetti> davmor2: I finally found a way to reproduce
<mzanetti> davmor2: tap and hold something in the dash, then use the launcher to start an app with the other hand -> input lost in dash
<davmor2> oh /me tries
<davmor2> mzanetti: that certainly seems reproducible :)
<davmor2> mzanetti: on mako anyway
<davmor2> mzanetti: and other devices too
<davmor2> mzanetti: at least it looks something like the issue,  the fact you can click on the power down button means it isn't identical but close as damn it :)
<mzanetti> davmor2: hm... but the power button is managed by unity, not the dash
<davmor2> mzanetti: that's what I'm saying I think it might be partially the issue but not complete.  When the lock up happens for me you can't interact with anything, only side swipes. no clicks at all ogra_ might be able to confirm though
<ogra_> davmor2, well, i think thats two different bugs ... i saw both ...
<ogra_> (just had that "no input at all on krillin" one today
<ogra_> )
<davmor2> mzanetti: there you go
<ogra_> while in the bug i initially reported the side edges still work ... havent seen that in a while but then i also havent used my mako extensively in a while
<davmor2> ogra_: only once
<mzanetti> ogra_: well, there's also only side gestures missing in units :)
<mzanetti> ogra_: so that you can still drag in the indicators, but not left/right any more
<mzanetti> but I think in the end all the same issue
<mzanetti> if a touch gets interrupted without completing for some reason, it makes it break in that part
<ogra_> well, i see it more often when the music app is running (and the touchscreen stays fully active while screen is off) than without ... that would indeed eb an explanation
<ogra_> *be
<ogra_> i guess there are a bunch of weird touch events going on in my pocket when listening to music ;)
<mzanetti> hehe
<ahayzen> ogra_, i think that is this bug 1359264 ... (the inputs going through when the screen is off)
<ubot5> bug 1359264 in Mir 0.7 "Surfaces receive input even while the screen is off" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359264
<ahayzen> it started as bug 1337239 for more info..
<ubot5> bug 1359264 in Mir 0.7 "duplicate for #1337239 Surfaces receive input even while the screen is off" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359264
<ogra_> ahayzen, yeah, there is even an older one somewhere that i files months ago
<ogra_> and an even older one from popey iirc
<ahayzen> ogra_, yeah lol ... we're hoping for the input going through to be fixed in the next mir release?
<ogra_> well, i at least hope for it to be fixed for final release ... i really dont know how to explain the police that my butt made emergency calls while i was walking with the phone in my pocket and listening to music
<ahayzen> haha me neither
 * popey tries to stop picturing ogra_'s butt
<ogra_> stop staring !
<ahayzen> and sometimes it continues after the music app has closed... and then seems to kill your battery...but thats another issue i need to discuss with peeps
<ogra_> (at least without permission from my GF)
<popey> noted
<ogra_> :)
<mone> hello
<master_> howdy
<mone> i have a question. does anyone know if it is possible to install ubuntu touch on a galaxy tablet with andoird?
<mone> or is it better to wait ?
<master_> samsung galaxy?
<mone> yes galaxy
<master_> Which one is it in this table: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mone>  iwas searsching at net
<mone> but without results
<master_> There are quite a few Samsung Galaxy's out there to choose from!
<mone> hmm it is a gt p5210
<master_> Its not in the table. I would assume there is no support and no-one is working on getting it ported
<mone> so it is still not possible you guess?
<master_> I guess that is the correct answer. Nexus devices are your best bet, if you just want to try UbuntuTouch
<mone> do you know if there is a alternative? because im not really interested to use google and android
<mone> im using ubuntu since 2 years and its really nice for beginners
<master_> FirefoxOS
<mone> ahh cool
<mone> ill check it out
<master_> if you are talking about mobile OS'es
<mone> yes for tablets for example
<mone> thank you for your support
<mone> have a nice evening
<master_> peace
<VeDroid4> hey guys.
<VeDroid4> how is prosgess going for motorola xt894?
<seb128> hum, after turn flight mode off/on my krilin says "no sim", is that a known issue?
<seb128> cyphermox_, ^
<deflepnut2003> I believe it is.
<seb128> is there a known workaround?
<deflepnut2003> Did it say that before switching between flight mode on/off
<seb128> no it didn't
<deflepnut2003> well the only known thing I know of is a reboot OR go into terminal and type “sudo stop ofono” and then pull the sim, reinsert and then do “sudo start ofono"
<deflepnut2003> in Terminal
<deflepnut2003> doo doo doo
<mhall119> asac: are we in traincaon-0 now?
<popey> mhall119: tomorrow I believe
<mhall119> ok
<utack> Hi. is there any experience with proprietary music streaming services unter ubuntu touch? like deezer/napster/gmusic/spotify and how they are all called
<utack> or if it has to be ampache from owncloud
<daker> utack: https://github.com/Elleo/cutespotify
<utack> thank you mr daker
<utack> and one of the hot and hated topics: did i find out correctly that whatsapp is not working or WIP either?
<popey> nobody is working on that, as far as I am aware
<utack> too bad.i ditched all google services and this is the one factor holding me back. :(
<utack> regardless i'll test a newer rom. quite a while back i tested it
<hackersarchangel> Ok I have a question: Does SMS send both over 2g/3g and LTE?
<hackersarchangel> I’m trying to nail down my APN settings and having a little bit of fruitless luck with it.
<SturmFlut> hackersarchangel: AFAIK SMS go over 2G only
<hackersarchangel> That’s what I thought.
<hackersarchangel> Is it normal for ofono to change the GPRS file after modification?
<hackersarchangel> Because I have had it do that when stopping/starting ofono
<hackersarchangel> Otherwise I’m having no issues with the device except for SMS
<hackersarchangel> That’s it.
<hackersarchangel> I’ll need to explore my provisioning on the Android side, see if something else is gunning up the works.
<SturmFlut> Hm. I never looked at it in detail.
<SturmFlut> hackersarchangel: MMS need some form of TCP/IP communication, so they should need GPRS at least, but SMS should be 2G only and not go over GPRS.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-02
<sergiusens_> hackersarchangel: SturmFlut SMS goes over a control channel, no need for 2G
<sergiusens_> MMS is a different story and a data context is required
<hackersarchangel> SturmFlut: Well for some reason SMS is not working. It just sits there spinning like it’s trying but it never sends.
<hackersarchangel> sergiusens_ thanks for that info. Is there somewhere I can look to check it out?
<hackersarchangel> I’m going to figure out where the logs are and check them out.
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> can someone please review https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ciborium/use-langpack/+merge/232989 ?
<pitti> it's the same simple change as in ~ 10 other branches, but I suppose it needs a formal ack
<sergiusens_> pitti: does it matter where X-UseLangPack is defined?
<sergiusens_> I'm seeing at the source package level here but at the binary package level in account-polld
 * sergiusens checks other packages
<asac> mhall119: rtm is in constant traincon-0 yes
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Great Fire of London Day! :-D
<pitti> sergiusens: no, it needs to be in the Source: stanza
<pitti> sergiusens: thanks for approving
<sergiusens> pitti: yeah, I'll fix that one
<sergiusens> np
<dbarth> hi, quick question; is there a tip to accelerate the x86 emulator? i see mmcqd taking most of the cpu
<ogra_> pitti, do yu have an idea why https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.182 didnt migrate out of proposed ?
 * ogra_ doesnt even know where to look for excuses
<pitti> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_excuses.html
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, obviously the -desktop metapackages are uninstallable
<pitti> ogra_: I figure we should just forcefully copy this into RTM and skip -proposed for meta
<ogra_> pitti, not sure
<pitti> it's no different from the current -meta in RTM, aftera ll
<ogra_> i suppose the block is valid and we simply miss the new dependency in the rtm archive
<pitti> ogra_: the only new dep is the ubuntu-keyboard-serbian one, and that is in RTM (and is not on the excuses page)
 * pitti copies
<ogra_> hmm, right
<pitti> ogra_: thanks for pointing out!
<pitti> sergiusens: actually, pkgbinarymangler just does: if grep -q 'X[[:alpha:]]*-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes' debian/control
<pitti> sergiusens: so that bit doesn't care; but I'm not entirely sure whether Launchpad looks at that key, too
 * pitti checks
<sergiusens> I'll fix it anyways, this is the package where I have to do the po mangling we discussed yesterday
<pitti> sergiusens: ah, then you can just slip that in, yes
<pitti> sergiusens: I just see that https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/account-polld/+imports needs some manual action, doing that now
<pitti> sergiusens: but it seems it worked anyway
<ogra_> hmpf, still no progressbar during system image updates
<bzoltan> ping mvo_
<mvo_> hey bzoltan
<bzoltan> mvo_: Good to see you. I hope you had a good time at debconf :) do you mind if I bug you with click chroot related questions?
<mvo_> alex-abreu: who would be the right person to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/ubuntu-html5-theme/multiarch-fixes/+merge/227751 ? it would be nice to get this into the archive to make creating cross build chroots easier
<mvo_> bzoltan: I'm back, it was a good conf. I'm a bit jet-lagged, but go ahead and ask questions - I will do my best :)
<mvo_> bzoltan: I have a pending branch for you as well, should I nag you or zbenjamin about it?
<bzoltan> mvo_: I am working on the autopilot (so functional) tests of the SDK tools.  The point would be to offer a test suite what anybody can run on any desktop to verify if the SDK tools are OK. The biggest headache for me is to create test click chroots.
 * zbenjamin hides from mvo
<bzoltan> mvo_:  Both are good :)
<mvo_> bzoltan: is it a headache because it take so long to build?
<bzoltan> mvo_:  the ideal solution would be to make click chroots in an alternative directory and the clean it up after the tests.
<bzoltan> mvo_:  the headache is that creating click chroot needs a native environment (can not create chroot in a chroot) .. the environment might have chroots
<mvo_> bzoltan: hm, how about using the click chroot with a transient overlay ? so that it installs only into a temp-write dir ? then the chroot needs to be only created once?
<mvo_> bzoltan: so you need a native chroot to run the test in? is that correct?
<bzoltan> mvo_: i am not familiar with the transient overlay.
<bzoltan> mvo_:  I would prefer not to use chroots at all...
<zbenjamin> mvo_: we thought about using overlayfs as well, but the point is that the host system should not be polluted. And that would create config files in /etc
<mvo_> bzoltan: what would you like to use instead of chroots?
<bzoltan> mvo_: my real Ubuntu desktop
<mvo_> zbenjamin: right, I'm not suggesting that we use the host and pollute it, thats a no-no :)
<zbenjamin> mvo_: agreed ;)
<bzoltan> mvo_: i would love to use the host _AND_ not to pollute it :)
<mvo_> bzoltan: well, thats certainly quicker than a chroot but the downside is that the developers box might be "unclean" so the tests may fail/work on his box but not on the rreal device
<mvo_> bzoltan: what would be the reason to use the host instead of a chroot? because its (much) quicker to setup?
<bzoltan> mvo_:  in our case, with our product (SDK Tools) the "unclean" environment is the typical target
<mvo_> (i.e. creating the chroot takes too much time?)
<bzoltan> mvo_: the simple reason is that i wish to verify the SDK in real environments and not in a clean, stock and perfectly untouched environment.
<mvo_> bzoltan: maybe I don't quite understand then (sorry, jetlag) :) how is the unclean env the target? I thought the tests are there to verify that the app works on the device or am I missing something here?
<bzoltan> mvo_:  my aim here is not to create a black box automatic tests running somewhere in a dark lab :)
<mvo_> bzoltan: ohhhh, you do autopkg tests for the sdk itself? not for apps written with the sdk?
<bzoltan> mvo_: yeps
<bzoltan> mvo_: I tell you in simple words what I wish :)
 * mvo_ is much in favor of simple :)
<bzoltan> mvo_:  a new emulatoris about to be released, or a new QtCreator is coming out. The new click package is just about to hit the archive ... etc, etc... I wish to ask those upstream developers to install their release candidate on their environment and run a simple test.
<mvo_> bzoltan: and the is "install new qtcreator/click with some magic, then run the test (that would build some package I assume?)"
<bzoltan> mvo_: The SDK tests are pretty simple... create an emulator, run an emulator, create an app, open a project, make a click package, build a project, and so on. These use cases are what developers see on a daily base. The problem is that emulator/new device image/click chroots/etc are released without testing the whole app development chain.
<mvo_> bzoltan: well, if you make sure that all of the new components (qtcreator, plugin, click) can be downgraded with dpkg without issues, then you could simply install on the host, run tests and downgrade to the previous version if the tests fail
<bzoltan> mvo_:  the Ubuntu SDK tests are packaged with the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu already. I just want to enable a simple way of running tests against the installation.
<mvo_> bzoltan: assuming you don't actually need to modify configuration
<bzoltan> mvo_:  my problem is not to install or uninstall the SDK Tools.
<bzoltan> mvo_:  Actually it is not the Ubuntu SDK what I mean to test... but the click, emulator, device image ... from the point of app development
<mvo_> bzoltan: those are debs as well, so you could upgrade/downgrade them too?
<bzoltan> mvo_:  like for example you as the developer of the click package release a new version of click. before releasing you could just simple run ubuntu-sdk-tests, lay back, wait few hours and see that with _your_ click release candidate the whole app development chain is still OK
<bzoltan> mvo_:  .deb packages are easy ... creating and desztroying click chroots are the problem. Kind of only problem :)
<mvo_> bzoltan: ok, I'm (slowly) getting there. so as part of the test you need to create a new chroot with the new tools to verify it all still works?
<bzoltan> mvo_: creating/removing emulators is possible, creating/building/removing test apps is easy ... but creating a brand new click chroot for the test process is something i do not know how to do
<bzoltan> mvo_:  Yeps, exactly.
<bzoltan> mvo_:  like `CLICK_TEST_SANDBOX=/tmp/sdk/ click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create` and it would create  the chroot in the /tmp/sdk/ ...
<mvo_> bzoltan: ok, would you mind filing a bugreport? I think we want something like a alternative prefix (or postfix), should be really straightforward to add
<mvo_> bzoltan: straightforward assming cjwatson_ is ok with the approach of course :)
<mvo_> assuming even
<mvo_> *sigh*
 * mvo_ can't type today
<bzoltan> mvo_: I know cjwatson_ is super busy
<mvo_> bzoltan: yeah, he just needs to nod or shake his head :) the rest I will do
<bzoltan> mvo_:  I know many people's first suggestion would be to set up a virtual environment and mess around there. But that would take away the whole point, that our toolchain should work in all kind of setup.
<mvo_> bzoltan: adding a custom prefix/postfix to the generated click chroots maybe useful in its own right, so I'm fine with that if thats enough to unblock you
<bzoltan> mvo_:  the fundamental question if it is possible to create schroot chroots in other places than the standard. As I was looking in the manuals it is not possible. But my understanding is limited.
<ogra_> sergiusens, gdbus call --session --dest com.ubuntu.Postal --object-path /com/ubuntu/Postal/_ --method com.ubuntu.Postal.Post _ubuntu-system-settings '"{\"message\": \"foobar\", \"notification\":{\"card\": {\"summary\": \"yes\", \"body\": \"hello\", \"popup\": true, \"persist\": true}}}"'
<ogra_> that doesnt generate a message with the content i define
<ogra_> but only  a predefined thing
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, you would need to modify the push helper too
<sergiusens> ogra_: to bypass
<sergiusens> ogra_ for that Chipaca can loop you in
<sergiusens> I thought the 'generic' helper part was landing too
<ogra_> k
<Chipaca> sergiusens: no, tedg opposed the generic helper part in the strongest of terms
<mvo_> bzoltan: I think its not possible, it would be nice though. if you use a unique name it should be ok though.
<sergiusens> ogra_: /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/legacy-helpers/ubuntu-system-settings
<sergiusens> ogra_: there you go
<sergiusens> discuss with tedg
<ogra_> ah, thanks !
<Chipaca> ogra_: just pass in valid json, it's currently ignored
<Chipaca> ogra_: what're you trying to do btw?
<sergiusens> ogra_: Chipaca it should still be possible to add a taylored part in the helper, right?
<sergiusens> notification for disk usage
<Chipaca> sergiusens: sure, i'm a fan of polynomial expansion
<ogra_> Chipaca, having a hourly cron job running df on /home and sending a message if we hit 95%
<bzoltan> mvo_:  unique name would be a compromise I could live with, I guess ...
<ogra_> a pretty simply thing :)
<sergiusens> I don't like the cron part though :-P
<Chipaca> ogra_: yeah. There's all kinds of things that should be sent from system settings, hence why i supported making it generic
<ogra_> sergiusens, you prefer long running daemons ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: well a cron can miss a heavy copy here
<sergiusens> ogra_: heavy/large
<ogra_> no, we have anacron, that processes missed runs
<sergiusens> the sampling might be too low for when it matters
<ogra_> oh, you mean between the hours
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_: I mean, cron would run every hour, but you can fill up yur disk with a movie in 1 minute
<ogra_> but we cant constantly monitor the fs either
<sergiusens> ogra_: I think android does that
<Chipaca> ogra_: isn't df cheap enough to run it every minute?
<ogra_> without producing a lot of overheard
<ogra_> Chipaca, and wake up the device every minute ?
<ogra_> happy charging :P
<Chipaca> ogra_: cron would wake the device?
<sergiusens> ogra_: cron won't wake the device up
<ogra_> yes, once an hour
<Chipaca> ogra_: why?
<sergiusens> ogra_: you need powerd integration and alarms for that
<ogra_> it does ... well, at least on mako ... which doesnt go 100% into deep sleep
<Chipaca> ogra_: if the device is asleep, nothing is writing to disc
<Chipaca> ogra_: if the device is awake, it's awake already :)
<Chipaca> anyway
<ogra_> Chipaca, mako never goes fully into deep sleep, it would wake up every hour as long as you have a SIM in the slot
<ogra_> other devices will likely be differet though
<ogra_> pitti, how do we monitor on the disk fillup on the desktop ? i assume we also only call df sequentially ?
<Chipaca> ogra_: me, i'd suggest making it more often in general and working around mako's bugs only on mako, but that's just me :)
<ogra_> Chipaca, well, i'd like it to work on all devices and not eat any of the batteries :)
<Chipaca> ogra_: but, anyway, tell me what json you want to send in so i key off of that to notify users
<Chipaca> ogra_: also tell me what you want in the notification body and text, and action, and stuff. Tell me everything you want :) i'll add it to the helper.
<ogra_> Chipaca, thanks, will do
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'm wondering if that couldnt be a ciborium feature actually ... i see it is constantly running anyway
<ogra_> (and it kind of matches the feature being a disk tool)
<ogra_> bzoltan, FYI, we are waiting for one final landing on the android side to then switch to the new adbd and have developer mode off by default ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: hmmm
<sergiusens> ogra_: ciborium manages external drives
<ogra_> bzoltan, just to make sure the SDK side is ready :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: good thing the name is generic enough ;)
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, it is a disk related tool ... the only one we have ... and it constantly runs so could easily sequentially call "df /home"
<sergiusens> ogra_: but the icon will always be that of an sdcard in the notifications
<bzoltan> sergiusens: ogra_:  The branch of the SDK is ready. Please do not land the new adb without that branch. Let's test both your and my changes from the same silo once we are good.
<ogra_> bzoltan, wont help ... the stuff we will change is deepwer down, we will need one image build with the changes to test (since the process starts at image install time)
<bzoltan> ogra_: OK
<ogra_> we are changing image defaults with the final step ... thats not testable in a silo
<pitti> ogra_: sorry, was in meeting
<bzoltan> ogra_: obviously it will mean that the SDK will not supported older images after that image is released.
<sergiusens> bzoltan: are the sdk changes backwards compatible?
<ogra_> bzoltan, sergiusens, so we should pinpoint one day this week where we land the switch and are ready to roll back ... and then test the SDK with that image
<sergiusens> bzoltan: you should be able to land regardless
<pitti> ogra_: {gnome,ubuntu}-settings-daemon has a plugins/housekeeping/gsd-disk-space.c which calls statvfs() on all "interesting" mounts every minute
<sergiusens> unless we stop caring for anything pre adb change
<ogra_> pitti, so not different to i.e. calling df sequentially, thanks ...
<pitti> ogra_: it uses gvfs to figure out the current mounts, and ignores the virtual file systems
 * ogra_ finds every minute a bit awkward for a phone 
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  ogra_: i will check if I can make it backward compatible
<pitti> ogra_: so in spirit it's calling df (just a bit more efficient)
<ogra_> right
<pitti> ogra_: df still needs some filtering, like /proc, /sys etc.; /dev/shm/ is also interesting, but has a different failure mode (you need to reboot instead of cleaning up files, etc.)
<ogra_> pitti, well, i would only call "df /home" and split that properly
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can call statvfs if you wat me to do it
<pitti> ogra_: so statvfs()ing the /userdata partition is certainly a good first thing; and that's a rather cheap call compared to executing df and grepping its output
<ogra_> pitti, right ... but i dont think we want to notify the user for / ... he/she cant really do anything if it fills up
<pitti> ogra_: where would that live? for anythign which is complied, calling statvfs("/home", &st) and looking at st.f_bavail is certainly easier than callin gdf
<pitti> calling df
<pitti> ogra_: right
<ogra_> (for writable space of / a syslog message we can see in bug reports would be more helpful i think)
<ogra_> (that would be a good "extra" :) )
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, sounds like the easiest thing
<sergiusens> ogra_: add me the trello task or bug so I dont forget
<ogra_> probably not every minute though ... 5min might be sufficient
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: since some weeks i've noticed that phablet-click-test-setup isn't working anymore because for some reason it tries to check out a branch of the application i want to test that doesn't exist. like in this pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8214478/ Do you know what's wrong with it ?
<sergiusens> I wish this were a bug instead of a feature :-P
<ogra_> sergiusens, i can make it a bug (or part of one)
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: (i'm poking you as your name is in the top of the script file ;))
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: you are building locally?
<pitti> sergiusens, ogra_: I think 1 minute is alright, but we should only do that while the phone is "alive"
<pitti> i. e. not locked/sleeping
<pitti> we ceratinly don't want to wake up the phone every N minutes for that
<sergiusens> so mtp active or unlocked/display on
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i have built the click locally on the desktop then installed it on the device. then i've been told to run phablet-click-test-setup to prepare the device for running tests there
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: maybe i'm out of date on the process
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: what i want to do is to run the entire test suite on a device
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: -DBZR_REVNO might be missing, it's defaulting to "latest" which is wrong
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: yeah, but i've never had to pass that myself
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: why is it checking out the application anyway ? i've never understood that
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: nothing has changed in like a year
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: because it is a ci tool to test on the images
<sergiusens> it's just conincidentially used by devs as well
<ogra_> sergiusens, bug 1284629
<ubot5> bug 1284629 in ciborium (Ubuntu) "filling up $HOME can make the system unusable and does not warn the user" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284629
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: I would rather have people moving to pitti's work on autopackage :-)
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i wouldn't mind that but i know absolutely nothing about it. i just want to run the AP tests for a change i made to verify i didn't break anything
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: uninstall the click, run the command again, then install the click and shove the tests
 * ogra_ likes bug recycling :) 
<Chipaca> sergiusens: ogra_: so will system settings be sending notifications about disc space?
<bzoltan> mvo_: here you go -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1364327
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364327 in click (Ubuntu) "Title: Custom prefix/postfix to the generated click chroots" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> Chipaca, seems we can fit that into ciborium instead (at the cost of not having a freely modifyable icon though)
<cwayne1> cjwatson_: hi -- is it possible to force architecture on a click install?
<Chipaca> sergiusens: the secondary icon might be fixed to be the sender's app icon, but the event icon you can (and should) make to be event-related (so a sd card for an sd, and http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8bpshGEPp1rs4exg.gif if it's home)
<Chipaca> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> Chipaca, you sure thats the gif you wanted to post ?
<Chipaca> ogra_: yes :)
<ogra_> heh, ok
<sergiusens> Chipaca: yeah, just that the app is an sd card icon; si it will always be confusing ;-)
<mvo_> thanks bzoltan1
<dbarth> pitti: hey Martin; can i pass on a shameless plug for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/revision/706 from chrisccoulson ?
<dbarth> "seek hacker extraordinaire to craft quick test suite for new cool SSL API"
<dbarth> ;)
<dbarth> the thought process may be a bit convoluted, but we were looking at http://www.piware.de/2011/01/creating-an-https-server-in-python/ to get started...
<pitti> dbarth: hah, glad to hear that a three year old quick hack is still useful :)
<chrisccoulson> dbarth, pitti, oh, I wasn't asking for any help on this. I was just pointing out that pitti's blog post was the first hit on google :)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti :)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you? I don't think I've spoken to you in ages! :O
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite well indeed, thanks; lots of phone stuff to do recently, I hope I can go back to some QA work again :)
<dbarth> chrisccoulson: ah ok, so as long as there is a test for the feature, that's the main point
<chrisccoulson> dbarth, yeah, there's going to be tests for these features :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti, ah, you're not doing QA for the phone stuff?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: most recently a lot of i18n
<pitti> sil2100: is there a simple tool to clean the "landed" bits from the speadsheet? they make searching harder than necessary
<pitti> sil2100: i. e. searching for "is someone else trying to land project foo already"
<pitti> i. e. is "Archive landed requests" that tool?
<sil2100> pitti: sure, we have a script for that ;)
<sil2100> YEah
<ogra_> just dont wipe it accidentially :)
<pitti> would it be appropriate to run that now, or do you use the "recently landed" for some weekly report or so?
<sil2100> pitti: no no, I'll run it now, one moment
 * ogra_ doesnt have the dbus patches he still needs to land except for the linked pastebins in the spreadsheet 
<sil2100> pitti: we didn't do that last week since we were syncing stuff still, so it was good to have the recent landings on the main page
<pitti> sil2100: yeah, I don't want to break your workflow
<pitti> sil2100: it's not crucial right now, I just wondered
<pitti> oh look, Mr. Proper! thanks sil2100
<sil2100> :) np! Thanks for poking about that, so busy with things that it really got badly bloated
<pitti> sil2100: did I understand your announcement right -- I'd first land stuff in an ubuntu silon N, then you assign an additional RTM PPA, then we can add the "sync:N"?
<pitti> err -- s/silon/silo/, s/PPA/silo/
<sil2100> pitti: yeah, basically when you get an ubuntu silo N assigned, we automatically (by automatically I mean manually by the LT) give you an ubuntu-rtm silo with an sync:N
<sil2100> pitti: so you only need to bother with the ubuntu landing, the rtm one we'll fill in for you
<pitti> ok, I filled in line 42
<pitti> ah, /me will fold in rvr's branch too
 * pitti watches sil2100 doing the downwards line extension -- good, so I got that right :)
<ichigo-roku> Hello
<ichigo-roku> I've installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5, do you know where I can get some support ?
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #1362143, I'm happy to change, maybe check with mpt for "Lock security" None->Swipe
<ubot5> bug 1362143 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Change translation for "None" in Lock Security" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362143
<kenvandine> seb128, i think it makes more sense to me
<seb128> kenvandine, wfm as well, still need a design ack ;-)
<pitti> sil2100: sorry, I think I messed that up: I added vrruiz branch after you assigned the silo already; I pressed build after adding the branch, but I figure it grabs the branches at assignment time already
<pitti> sil2100: so I figure that build needs to be canceled and the silo reconfigured?
<mpt> seb128, would adding a leading space work as a workaround? :-) (“ None”)
<seb128> mpt, I've a fix suggested which adds the context
<seb128> mpt, it's just that Ken said on the review that he thinks using "Swipe" would be nicer
<seb128> mpt, e.g he challenges your design decision :p
<dobey> ichigo-roku: not explicitly. it's not an officially supported device. you can ask questions here of course
<ogra_> seb128, does french have a word for "Swipe" ?
 * ogra_ guesses translating it to something useful is the hard bit here 
<kenvandine> mpt, :-D
<mpt> kenvandine, a swipe may be the thing that you “Unlock the phone using”, but it is not a form of “Lock security” — it isn’t security at all
<ichigo-roku> dobey, OK thanks
<kenvandine> mpt, agreed... but i think it's commonly referred to as "Swipe to unlock"
<seb128> ogra_, we would probably use "glisser" (= slide)
<kenvandine> None seems odd to me
<ogra_> yeah, i wouldnt even know what to use in german
<kenvandine> and i think needing to add context for translators is a clue
<kenvandine> ogra_, what does android say for german?
<ogra_> hmm, dunno, where do i find that setting :P
 * ogra_ boots an android phone 
<kenvandine> not sure in settings
<kenvandine> but on the unlock screen
<seb128> kenvandine, the context is not because the option is ambiguous
<kenvandine> it says swipe to unlock
<dobey> what does iphone say for "Swipe to unlock" ?
<ogra_> "finger bewegen" ...
<seb128> kenvandine, it's just because "none" can be translated differently in different context, so the different instances can't be grouped under 1 translation
<ogra_> which would be "move your finger" ...
<ogra_> and yes, that is as awful in german as it sounds in english
<dobey> oh i guess iphone says "slide"
<kenvandine> seb128, i see
<mpt> I don’t see how languages translate the word “slide”/“swipe” is related…
<nik90_> charles_: ping
<mpt> kenvandine, there are several other places we could plausibly use “None”. For example, if Notifications settings were more fine-grained, “None” next to an app name might mean “can’t issue notification bubbles or sounds or vibrations”.
<mpt> That might need different translations again.
<kenvandine> mpt, it isn't... i just saw the branch and it made me think "Swipe" makes more sense to me
<seb128> kenvandine, let's respect the design and land the fix like it is then :-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm fine with that :)
<mpt> kenvandine, thanks for challenging though. Sometimes I’m wrong. ;-)
<kenvandine> mpt, every once in a while :)
<derek-g> so - meizu mx4 was announce - but with some shady flyme OS. When is it gonna get Ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> ask meizu ?
<dobey> derek-g: flyme is their android fork
<derek-g> dobey, android fork. eww, gross, sick
<dobey> it's basically just android with some different default apps/ui iirc.
<Cimi> mterry, on holiday?
<derek-g> dobey, :) yeah. don't want that.
<mterry> Cimi, nope, that was a US thing just for yesterday
<Cimi> mterry, ok, well I am finishing up here
<dobey> derek-g: http://forum.meizu.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=54&page=1 is probably the best place to discuss Ubuntu on Meizu phones at the moment
<pitti> sil2100: ok, silo 1 tested and marked so in the spreadsheet; what's the magic to invoke the copying?
<pitti> sil2100: just assing a silo and build?
<sil2100> pitti: ah, so you assigned it yourself :) Yeah, just do an assignment and build
<pitti> sil2100: no, I didn't touch the RTM landing
<pitti> sil2100: and you assigned the ubuntu landing silo
<pitti> or what do you mean?
<sil2100> Oh, I didn't assign the ubuntu silo
<sil2100> And since you didn't, then it was Mirv who did ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, let me just assign the rtm one now
<pitti> ah :)
<pitti> sil2100: so it's test - assign RTM silo - build (? or just assign?) - wait until it hits that PPA - publish and clean the ubuntu one?
<sil2100> pitti: ok, silo assigned - once you press 'build' on it it will just sync the packages that are in the ubuntu silo
<pitti> sil2100: splendid, thanks! I'll spread the word on the next one who runs into this
<sil2100> pitti: does this change not require QA sign-off? Just to make sure
<pitti> sil2100: I thought trivial changes wouldn't? you tell me
<sil2100> pitti: depends on how the changes look like, isolated bugfixes don't require that, same for some basically no-op packaging changes
<sil2100> Let me take a lookie
<pitti> sil2100: (btw, no RTM silo assigned yet)
<sil2100> pitti: huh, 2014-09-02 14:29:18,536 INFO Assigning "ubuntu-rtm/landing-004" as silo. <- the spreadsheet didn't register this yet though
<pitti> ah, ok
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, hmm, do you remember what we had to do for flo to not make it show up offline in adb all the time ? i think i remember there was some recovery hackery we had to add
<pitti> there it goes
<ogra_> seems krillin hits a similar issue
<ogra_> when dropping the hacked upstart job
<sergiusens> ogra_: check that the keys aren't set in /data (recovery)
<sil2100> pitti: I'm still making this silo-sync functionality better, but for now it does everything it needs to - i.e. build the packages from the other silo ;)
<sil2100> pitti: but it will be more verbose and smarter soon
<pitti> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-1-build/15/console looks a bit scary (like it's not just copying packages, but actually building things), but I'll let it finish before making a fuss :0
<sil2100> pitti: it's not using copy-package
<sergiusens> ogra_: the keys that make it an authorized device that is
<ogra_> hmm
<sil2100> pitti: we're not doing a direct source copy because we're actually changing the version number now ;)
<sil2100> pitti: i.e. appending the ~rtm to the upstream version
<pitti> aah
<ralsina> Hello, all! In latest utopic-proposed I can't type anything in the "search" field of the scopes. Also, even though I set a PIN it asks me for a "passphrase" to unlock. Known issues?
<ogra_> ralsina, i think mterry is actively working on the latter one
<ralsina> ogra_: thx
<mterry> ralsina, did you set PIN via the wizard?
<mterry> ralsina, or via settings?
<ralsina> mterry: exactly
<ralsina> mterry: via wizard
<kenvandine> seb128, what did happen to the reboot option in the power off dialog?
<ogra_> sergiusens, sniff ... there is nothing related to adb :(
<mterry> ralsina, ah...  this isn't the first report about that...  I've got it on my list to look at
<mterry> kenvandine, intentionally killed
<sergiusens> ogra_: so user mode adb has this issue?
<ralsina> mterry: awesome
<sergiusens> ogra_: while in ubuntu or recovery?
<kenvandine> mterry, bummer...
<mterry> kenvandine, with the rationale that users shouldn't need to care about rebooting
<ralsina> mterry: at least the pin works s passphrase :-)
<kenvandine> mterry, but we tell them they need to reboot
<mterry> ralsina, yeah...   :-/
<ogra_> sergiusens, as soon as i drop the bind mount of the adbd upstart job it falls over as "offline" yeah
<mterry> kenvandine, during system image update? we do the rebooting for them then
<kenvandine> for a language change, in settings
<mterry> kenvandine, oh  hrm
<sergiusens> ogra_: maybe special privs are missing
<mterry> kenvandine, that was probably overlooked.  Maybe file a bug with design about it
<sergiusens> ogra_: afaik, android runs adb as root and fallbacks to user on start, right?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i wonder why the bind mounted hackish file works then
<sergiusens> and if the ro prop is set, adb root is allowed
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, i only changed the upstart job, i still use the same adbd
<sil2100> pitti: since yeah, we had some doubts about doing srccopies all the time, since then what you end up with is basically the same version of a package with different insides if the build-deps change
<kenvandine> mterry, i guess it would be even better if the lang change dialog would allow the reboot
<sergiusens> ogra_: udev races?
<sergiusens> ogra_: but now the upstart job is part of the session, right?
<ogra_> and adbd always runs as root ... in my new adbd setup it drops to the user for the shell but the adb daemon goes on running as root
<sil2100> pitti: in the very first moments of the ubuntu-rtm branching it was fine as the delta was small between archives
<pitti> sil2100: yeah, the binaries would be different; while that's not in principle a problem, having a diffretn version number makes that more explicit indeed
<sergiusens> ogra_: ah, interesting
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, no udev races ... i'm sure it has to do with init.rc not properly initializing
<mterry> kenvandine, true...
<sil2100> pitti: exactly, that's why we decided to actually do this properly now once we can do it automatically by the infra
<sergiusens> ogra_: can't think of anything, does logcat printout something useful?
<kenvandine> mterry, do you know where I can look for an API to do that?  i assume powerd dbus?
<pitti> sil2100: that changelog looks weird: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-004/+sourcepub/4387111/+listing-archive-extra -- it includes *all* versions ever, while RTM alraedy has 0.2.11+14.10.20140827.4-0ubuntu1
<pitti> sil2100: so it looks like a scary change, but it's just the topmost record
<sil2100> pitti: don't worry about that, it's an launchpad issue
<ogra_> sergiusens, nopes, only sensorservice spam
<sil2100> pitti: if you check the diffs they look ok
<sergiusens> pitti: I write my own changelogs to avoid that issue
<ogra_> (lots of it though)
<pitti> sil2100: right, just looks like a wrong -v with dpkg-buildpackage
<pitti> sil2100: to include all previous changelog entries
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah or the system-image-dbus service
<kenvandine> mpt, thoughts on adding a "Reboot now" button when changing language?
<pitti> sil2100: i. e. not an issue with LP, but with the train (see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183792525/ciborium_0.2.11%2B14.10.20140902.1~rtm-0ubuntu1_source.changes), but I don't worry anyway :)
<mpt> kenvandine, hot tears of frustration
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> mpt, it's a corner case... i'd imagine
<kenvandine> how often will users change lang after the wizard
<mpt> yes
<kenvandine> mpt, but if they do, they need to restart
<charles_> nik90_, pong
<robotfuel> cyphermox_: ping, we still have mtp crashes after the fix on 20140827, I assigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+bug/1364428 to you, let me know if it should be assigned to someone else.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364428 in mtp (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/mtp-server:11:error_code:cancel:cancel:core::dbus::asio::Executor::on_dbus_remove_timeout:_dbus_timeout_list_remove_timeout" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cyphermox_> robotfuel: no, that's correct
<cyphermox_> I'm already aware of that bug
<kenvandine> mpt, users could always power off and on again
<ogra_> sergiusens, argl ... so it seems unlike any other android device in the world, we have init.rc use adb as option totally randomly as usb property values (i.e. not "=adb,mtp") but shuffled at the developers will ... so when we set the property on the ubuntu side the init.rc lines will never fire properly as intended
<ogra_> which will not online the gadget
<sergiusens> ogra_: I thought you knew order was important
<kenvandine> mpt,  this is in reference to bug 1240875
<ubot5> bug 1240875 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Need to reboot the phone to have it pick up a new language setting" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240875
<mpt> kenvandine, yeah, but that would be lame if we know they have to. So we need a dialog, which means that the setting isn’t instant-apply, which means the language list should be a dialog as well, which means its parent item should be ellipsized rather than chevroned
<mterry> seb128, when you saw the "I set PIN, but am seeing passphrase" issue, you were setting PIN via wizard right?
<kenvandine> mpt, i'm reviewing a branch that adds a dialog which lets the user know the phone needs to be restarted to get the lang change
<ogra_> sergiusens, i do ... i thought the vendor doesnt ... but i see entries for mtp,adb and rndis,adb (and adb standalone) ... so they are there but seem to never fire
<mpt> kenvandine, tells you but doesn’t let you?
<ogra_> sergiusens, in fact it looks like init.usb.rc isnt used at all ... so our bottom layer isnt set up
<kenvandine> mpt, right
<kenvandine> mpt, i'd rather let them reboot
<mpt> kenvandine, yes, and revert if they don’t
<kenvandine> mpt, ok, can you please comment on that bug?
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> ok, it is functionfs ... damned
<slangasek> ogra_: 'the UID/GID "transfer on s-i upgrades" bug': is there an open bug report about this at all?  I know only that we've had IRC discussions about it... if it needs to be tracked, could you please file a bug report and assign it?
<rsalveti> ogra_: sergiusens: well, our adb is the same as it's the one running on ubuntu
<charles> davmor2, thanks for filing Bug #1364088, not many people would have had the patience to test that fully :-)
<ubot5> bug 1364088 in Indicator Date and Time "When the alarm ringing length is set to 10 minutes in clock app, it rings for 11 minutes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364088
<charles> davmor2, that's actually kind of awesome. You should get some kind of an award for that
<rsalveti> ogra_: you mean we don't have the same property handling logic in krillin?
<rsalveti> as we have for the other nexus devices
<davmor2> charles: I got one the quarter before last ;)
<Drew_Neilson> anyone know when the next Ubuntu on Air will be?
<Drew_Neilson> no one is updating the Ubuntu on Air calendar, it seems
<davmor2> popey: ^
<mterry> ralsina, do you happen to remember when you hit the PIN/passphrase problem, did you do a fresh wipe of the image first?
<popey> Drew_Neilson: new
<popey> *now
<ralsina> mterry: it was a fresh emulator, just created
<mterry> ralsina, thanks
<mpt> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> mpt, thx
<Drew_Neilson> popey: right now?
<popey> Drew_Neilson: yes
<ogra_> slangasek, i know you pointed me to a bug back then ... which iirc you assigned to stephane
<seb128> mterry, I don't think I used the wizard but I can't say for sure
<ogra_> slangasek, here we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1332538
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332538 in system-image (Ubuntu) "No UID checks on rootfs updates" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mterry, I tested the wizard like once, but I think I picked swipe and I used settings then to change it
<mterry> seb128, bummer.  I was hoping I could isolate the problem
<seb128> mterry, well, I tried the wizard once, so I might remember wrongly
<ogra_> slangasek, iirc the outcome of the IRC discussion (which isnt tracked in the bug indeed) was to diff groups and password files and chown the rw bits
<slangasek> ogra_: and is there reason to think this should be targeted, as opposed to "fix when we get a chance"?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, mpt a suggestion discussed earlier was to provide a reboot and reboot later options
<ogra_> slangasek, we recently had all log files owned by the usermetrics service after an upgrade ...
<mpt> pmcgowan, I think that would be unnecessarily complicated, because it would require (a) some kind of notation in the screen that “this is the language you’ve chosen but it isn’t in effect yet” and (b) an “okay, *now* I’m ready to restart” button
<pmcgowan> mpt, ok makes sense
<kenvandine> mterry, these image numbers are confusing... i just switched my mako to ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed which is image 19
<kenvandine> mterry, i'll let you know how testing silo 3 goes with that
<mterry> kenvandine, oy yeah
<kenvandine> mterry, friday i tested it with krillin rtm 5 :)
<kenvandine> we need a matrix of devices and image revs to see what's roughly equal to what
<cwayne1> bzoltan: ping
<kenvandine> mterry, ok... i reproduced ToyKeeper's issue
<kenvandine> mterry, i can't reproduce the old bug though :)
<kenvandine> mterry, so i went from none to passphrase (not pin)
<kenvandine> entered a 4 digit passphrase twice
<kenvandine> and it hung for a few seconds then told me it failed
<kenvandine> mterry, now i can't change it
<mpt> Hmm, latest clock app crashes on launch
<kenvandine> mterry, also... i've confirmed i can't reproduce her new bug without silo 3
<kenvandine> mterry, so the original bug is fixed, but this regression was introduced
<kenvandine> mterry, when i first switched to passphrase, i entered a 4 digit pass (same as the pin lock i usually use)
<kenvandine> which... was the same as the password for phablet at the time
<kenvandine> so maybe it failed to set it because the password was already set?
<seb128> mpt, 1363314 is likely your issue
<Mirv> pitti: I don't think your ciborium got to -rtm, there's no packagelist_rsync_landing in the publish job run
<pitti> Mirv: hm, checking
<pitti> so the ubuntu one landed fine: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ciborium/0.2.11+14.10.20140902.1-0ubuntu1
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ciborium not yet indeed
<Mirv> pitti: I believe it's because the sync process isn't perfect yet. the PPA copy goes fine, but it seems the package list is sometimes empty, so build with watch_only would give nothing and same for publish.
<pitti> Mirv: indeed it seems https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/check-publication-migration/44989/console checked the wrong archive? that loos like the ubuntu version number, not the RTM one
<pitti> Mirv: so do I try and publish again?
<Mirv> pitti: you can try, but I've a same problem with rtm 008, and I'm going to reconfigure it with the package name instead of sync:N, then build with watch_only and publish.
<Mirv> pitti: we'll need sil2100 anyhow for any real fixes
<pitti> Mirv: if you know how to publish this properly, can you apply that to rtm silo 4 too, or is that too late now?
 * pitti doesn't clean the ubuntu silo yet
<pitti> Mirv: or, I could just use copy-package to copy from the silo to RTM, which is the proper way to do it?
<Mirv> pitti: I'll know soon if I have a method :)
<Mirv> yes, I seem to have
<mpt> Hmm, the new clock app’s hour hand is coloured like a second hand
<mterry> kenvandine, just got back from lunch, sorry
<Mirv> pitti: ok, please rehit the publish now on rtm-004
<mterry> kenvandine, you can't switch password types if you keep the same actual password: bug 1357043
<ubot5> bug 1357043 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't switch from passphrase to passcode if they are identical " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357043
<pitti> Mirv: done, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-2-publish/7/
<Mirv> pitti: looks good now! I'll e-mail sil2100 and robru, I believe all recent rtm landings need to be double checked.
<pitti> Mirv: cheers!
<bzoltan> cwayne1: pong
<ichigo-roku> I've installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5, when I press the upper right button (physical) of my Nexus 5 (to put the phone in "sleep mode"), it's not turning off my screen, the screen is dark but there's still light coming from the screen. Do you know if it's possible to complety turn off the screen ?
<cwayne1> bzoltan: hey, so I'm trying to install click:armhf in my click chroot, but can't seem to get it installed, any idea why?
<mhall119> got my first twitter notification on my phone today \o/
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  cool, is not it :)
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  and I am reviewing the final MR for the full blown scale support in the SDK
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  i will release it tomorrow
<mhall119> bzoltan1: support for what?
<mhall119> zbenjamin: how are we doing on being able to run scopes project from QtC?
<mhall119> mvo_: cjwatson_: I was told to talk to you guys about being able to get image-based updates for the emulator, currently we have to delete and re-create them to get new versions
<mterry> kenvandine, I'm sorry, I think I'm following your instructions, but I can't reproduce
<mterry> kenvandine, you just went from swipe to passphrase?
<mhall119> bfiller: is it by design that the messaging app will only import content from the gallery-app?
<bfiller> mhall119: not sure what you mean exactly
<bfiller> mhall119: you can attach pictures from messaging app so whatever apps export that will show up
<bfiller> gallery, camera, etc
<mhall119> bfiller: they don't though, it always launches the gallery, it doesn't show a content peer picker
<mhall119> at least not on the latest promoted "devel" image
<bzoltan1> mhall119: darn... I am getting tired ... s/scale/scope/
<bfiller> mhall119: does for me
<mhall119> bfiller: are you on devel or devel-proposed?
<kenvandine> mterry, yes... but i used a 4 digit passphrase, same as the previous pin i had used
<bfiller> mhall119: yes
<kenvandine> mterry, note... i noticed with an sudo... i had to use that pass
<bfiller> devel-proposed
<mhall119> maybe it's been fixed there but not promoted yet
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm going to try the same steps on utopic-proposed, now that i've reproduced it
<bfiller> it's definitely fixed on devel-proposed
<mterry> kenvandine, you say "previous pin" but you also say you were switching from swipe
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but it had been set to pin before
<kenvandine> i switched to swipe
<mterry> kenvandine, before switching to swipe?  ah
<kenvandine> entered pin to make the change
<kenvandine> then switched to passphrase
<kenvandine> and used the same 4 digits
<mterry> kenvandine, than that shouldn't matter -- switching to swipe clears the existing shadow entry
<kenvandine> and reproduced her issue
<kenvandine> and once i did... i couldn't change it back to swipe
<kenvandine> or pin
<kenvandine> keeps complaining about incorrect pass
<kenvandine> however... sudo does accept that pass
<mterry> kenvandine, tried doing those steps (pin, swipe, same passphrase).  didn't cause a problem for me
<kenvandine> mterry, maybe it's related to the other fix... so you didn't have to enter the pass when it was cached?
<mterry> kenvandine, right
<kenvandine> try rebooting... or killing it
<kenvandine> i couldn't reproduce it a second time without rebooting
<mterry> kenvandine, ah.. ok, will try.  but i have to run out for a bit now
<Cimi> mterry, the issue with the scrolling at bottom is the cacheBuffer
<kenvandine> mterry, actually... so it just changed to swipe after i hit cancel
<Cimi> mterry, I am wondering if I should use Flickable + repeater
<kenvandine> on the failed password dialog
<kenvandine> mterry, kept saying incorrect password... when i knew it was right
<kenvandine> hit cancel and it did indeed switch to swipe
<kenvandine> mterry, and i just reproduced it on krillin utopic-proposed image 8
<popey> ogra_: how can I tell an 8GB Nexus 4 from a 16GB Nexus 4 via phablet-shell?
<popey> aha, fdisk! :D
<popey> duh
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> popey: or "lshw -c disk"
<mhall119> bzoltan1: is this possible? http://askubuntu.com/questions/518893/in-the-ubuntu-sdk-is-there-a-way-to-view-all-global-variables-in-current-projec
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  i do not know about such feature
<kenvandine> Wellark, did you see my comments on the apneditor branch?
<mvo_> mhall119: I'm EOD, maybe barry can help today, otherwise I can check it out tomorrow
<barry> mhall119: ?
 * ogra_ googles EOD
<mvo_> ogra_: even if you find it, you will not understand why it ;)
<mvo_> barry: "I was told to talk to you guys about being able to get image-based updates for the emulator, currently we have to delete and re-create them to get new versions"
<mvo_> barry: that was the context that mhall119 asked about
<ogra_> mvo_, yeah :)
<barry> mvo_: ack
<barry> mhall119: yeah, xnox was working on all that, but i frankly don't know where it was left.  i never had much success with the emulator on amd64, but i also haven't tried in a few months
<Akirito> Hi guys.! I have a question?
<Akirito> It's about ubuntu for Sony device..
<Akirito> It's like top secret... I need to know if anyone is reading to me?
<Akirito> nobody?
<ogra_> if you have something top secret it would be better to not talk in a publically logged channel about it i guess :)
<mhall119> Akirito: this channel is public and logged, so don't say things you can't say publicly
<dobey> i don't think anyone has done a port to Aibo anyway
<mhall119> dobey: of course not, because Ubuntu is for *human* beings :)
<dobey> mhall119: i for one, welcome our robot puppy overlords
<ogra_> robot puppies just leave their electron droppings everywhere
<dobey> does that mean they are fissile?
<popey> wow, i haven't heard the word Aibo in years
<dobey> heh
<dobey> the Internet of Puppies
<slangasek> ogra_: so, I am failing to find the previous discussion about the uid/gid stuff in my irc scrollback; but I thought the winning idea at the time hadn't been uid migration, but statically configuring the set of users at image build time, no?
<slangasek> ogra_: maybe you have a pointer to where/when this discussion happened last, that I can have a look at?
<ogra_> slangasek, in here or in -release between you, stgraber and me
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, but when?
<ogra_> slangasek, and stgraber came up with the idea to diff group and passwd files, and thn iterate over the writable dirs/files on boot and chown them
<ogra_> (in case there are actual changes)
<ogra_> slangasek, perhaps three weeks ago ?
<ogra_> not sure
<stgraber> IIRC we said we should have a list of users and groups that we want to be static and have the image build process create all of those at once there ahead of package installation, so that we don't get the potentialy random ordering of apt/dpkg
<stgraber> the alternative being the boot-hook doing the chmodding, but that seems a bit gross to me (though potentially stil needed as a one-off with the other solution) and even though the number of affected files will be small, will still be a bit of a slowdown on post-update boots
<ogra_> stgraber, slangasek note that all user account data is in extrausers anyway
<ogra_> stgraber, and while the boot hook might seem gross the alternative is also quite a big change in livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> not as ugly but surely as dangerous
<slangasek> ogra_: not trying to re-hash the discussion here; it seems stgraber agrees with my own memory that we prefer this at image build time
<slangasek> which also gives us static checking of the set of system users being created
<ogra_> slangasek, well, as long as it doesnt break i'm happy with either :)
<stgraber> right, we should fail if we notice anything extra after installing packages, that will avoid any extra breakage
<stgraber> ogra_: well, I'd much prefer having live-build fail than have a boot time script fail, easier to fix the former rather than the latter :)
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> stgraber: should I assign this bug to you?
<stgraber> slangasek: well, ogra_ knows the live-build stuff a lot more than I do but if he doesn't have time to sort it out, I could find the time to fiugre out how that stuff works and do it there
<stgraber> should really just be two live-build hooks, one iterating through the accounts we want, make a copy of /etc/passwd and /etc/group and then a second one running a diff to check for anything that got added and exit 1 if that's the case
<slangasek> stgraber: assigning it to you
<stgraber> alright
<stgraber> I'll work on the patches and let ogra land them when he feels is best to do so
<ogra_> stgraber, except that i'm fully hogged with the developer mode landing (which is a hell of coordination work between CI, QA, SDK and landing team, and is going on since weeks)
<ogra_> stgraber, else i wouldnt mind to do it myself
<stgraber> ogra_: I don't expect to have those patches for at least a couple more days, did we start hitting that kind of problem already (wondering how urgent it is so I can better prioritize)
<utack> btw has someone contacted facebook about whatsapp? i remember the old company turning you down, but maybe things changed?
<ogra_> stgraber, yup, once ... /var/log  got re-owned by usermetrics and neither rsyslog could log nor could logrotate remove the 50M syslog file :)
<sil2100> pitti: if anything, sync builds should now have a proper changelog list in changes
<sil2100> pitti: sorry for that, it seems there was a small one-liner
<danielholm> Hey, I wanted to try to resolve a bug about the Swedish keyboard layout that I reported and propose it to be merged, but I'm having some questions
<danielholm> I found this code, which I thought was the keyboard for Touch, but it looks like it should: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/view/head:/plugins/sv/qml/Keyboard_sv.qml
<danielholm> so maybe I'm off
<kenvandine> seb128, i have a packaging change for folks, what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu/utopic/folks/misc/+merge/233111
<jgdx> danielholm, maybe check in #ubuntu-unity too
<kenvandine> seb128, those  backends being included in libfolks25 causes them to get loaded in the address-book-service, wasting memory, cpu, etc
<seb128> kenvandine, is there any chance you could fwd that to Debian?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i'd hate to carry the delta
<Drew_Neilson> can anyone tell me where I can go on my Windows PC to see what apps are available for Ubuntu on phones and tablets?
<danielholm> jgdx: I found the files in a different branch, and updated the bug. but thanks
<popey> Drew_Neilson: we don't have a web based store right now
<Drew_Neilson> popey so how am I supposed to know what apps are available for Ubuntu Touch before buying a phone?
<popey> Drew_Neilson: you don't yet. The project isn't finished/
<dobey> also there isn't a phone yet
<dobey> so you've got some time :)
<popey> there is that
<dobey> alternatively you could just run the ubuntu-next preview image in a VM or something i guess, and browse the store that way, or with the emulator inside a vm running ubuntu
<Drew_Neilson> I'm not even running Ubuntu on my laptop, but I might install it on a potential future desktop, as I might be receiving a HTPC and might need a free OS to put on it
<nik90_> dobey: actually the emulator inside a vm doesn't provide the correct amount of apps since it is missing apps that weren't compiled for i386 which is quite a lot of them
<dobey> nik90_: you can view armhf-specific apps from there though
<nik90_> true
<dobey> nik90_: there's an env var to override for testing
<nik90_> dobey: I use the emulator for development and testing and was rather suprised to not see LogViewer and Ubuntu App Startup apps not available for it. But then again it is just an emulator, so not critical
<dobey> nik90_: well, once magic fat packages are fully enabled/working, that should go away and all apps should appear for all archs
<nik90_> dobey: yes..really looking forward to that
<nik90_> tedg: ping
<tedg> nik90_, Howdy
<nik90_> tedg: Hi, I had a question about your app "Ubuntu App Startup".
<nik90_> tedg: What does the graphs show?
<tedg> nik90_, Well, the data is a bit variable right now, it should be the amount of time to when the first frame is shown.
<tedg> nik90_, The source data isn't perfect yet, I've got a branch to make it better, but we need UAL cgroups to land first :-/
<nik90_> tedg: but that time is 250 which is way too small.
<nik90_> ah
<nik90_> tedg: I am guessing when that lands it should show 2690 ms or something
<tedg> nik90_, Yes, hopefully that low :-)
<nik90_> tedg: but this is cool. I can measure it everyday to see if I am regressing it or not
<nik90_> tedg: I am measuring it manually meanwhile :D
<tedg> nik90_, Yes, that's exactly our plan. So then we can also tie it back to toolkit landings, etc.
<tedg> For instance if all apps become slow one day.
<nik90_> tedg: sweet
<nik90_> tedg: so the test server is the qa dashboard?
<tedg> nik90_, Basically, it's part of the UTAH testing, and runs on a N4.
<nik90_> awesome.looking forward to it all working properly
<tedg> Me too! \o/ :-)
<dobey> oh sweet, i can unfavorite music/video scopes now
<nik90_> dobey: late to the proposed party :)
<dobey> nik90_: nah, i've been on proposed. but the n5 builds were stuck for a couple days, and i just flashed up today
<nik90_> dobey: ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> What tha hack? How did I not know about this channel?
<nhaines> Akiva-Thinkpad: welcome!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey nathan
<Akiva-Thinkpad> whats you busy with these days?
<nhaines> Akiva-Thinkpad: Stuffs.  :)  I signed a book contract, so I'll be writing an Ubuntu book starting this week.
<nhaines> Tonight, if I finish this other project.  :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nhaines, Wow! that is very cool!
<nhaines> Thank you.  :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nhaines, 2015; how to install ubuntu? or what?
<nhaines> "Beginning Ubuntu Linux for Windows and Mac Users".  But I'm going to try to see if I can convince them to pull "Linux" from the title.  ;)
<nhaines> Also I'm going to see if I can get it submitted in time to carry a giant box of them to SCALE.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nhaines, lol; as long as you put it in the book
 * Akiva-Thinkpad wonders if the ubuntu website still doesnt have the word linux in it
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is sitting in front of the mac store
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just had a fellow peer over my shoulder, looking at what I was running
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-03
<nhaines> I'm much happier with Ubuntu than OS X.  At least their trackpads make me want to punch a kitten.
<nhaines> Akiva-Thinkpad: Linux is mentioned on the "About > About Ubuntu" page.  :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nhaines, gnu/linux :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nhaines, I heard the thinkpads are bringing the buttons back
<Akiva-Thinkpad> modest improvement from lenovo
<nhaines> I'm stuck on HP hardware.  But I am quite happy with it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> If it has a trackpoint; it wins ish
<nhaines> I could be happy with an optional trackpad.
<nhaines> Also by trackpad I mean trackpoint.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nhaines, ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah trackpad; I just disable them
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thumb pains galore
<nhaines> It's my favorite input device outside of a mouse.  I just need it to be well designed.
<Drew_Neilson> I'm thinking about buying a Ubuntu Touch-powered phone when they come out.  I don't like how today's smartphones don't have much longevity, i.e. they are designed to be replaced every 2-3 years.  Will Ubuntu phones be different, i.e. I'll be able to keep using the same phone for several years--perhaps five--before the OS starts to require newer hardware?
<dobey> Drew_Neilson: it's up to phone manufacturers to decide how long their hardware will be supported, really.
<Drew_Neilson> dobey but Canonical is the one who writes the OS, so it's their software
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Drew_Neilson, I understand that updates will be more rolling
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Drew_Neilson, so security updates for sure
<Drew_Neilson> Akiva-Thinkpad that's probably the most important type of update, security updates
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Drew_Neilson, Agreed
<Drew_Neilson> but what about OS feature updates?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Drew_Neilson, sec; I am speaking with a developer in another channel
<Drew_Neilson> ok
<dobey> well, the galaxy nexus is not supported any longer, nor is the 2012 nexus 7
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dobey, but supported means, these are no longer developer phones
<Drew_Neilson> why not?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Drew_Neilson, because they don't fit the scope of what is needed as a developers platform
<Akiva-Thinkpad> they were designed for android and were widely available; that is why they were initially used.
<Drew_Neilson> right, a developer's phone is not necessarily the same thing as a consumer's phone
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ^
<dobey> no, they are no longer supported, because the hardware isn't no longer tenable to support
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dobey, right, because they are fundamently android phones.
<dobey> no
<Drew_Neilson> dobey why?
<dobey> Akiva-Thinkpad: the nexus 4, 2013 nexus 7, and nexus 10 are all "fundamentally android devices" too, by that argument, and they are the official support list at the moment
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dobey, you havnt kept up; the devs are talking about moving away from the nexus 4
<dobey> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it was mentioned by mhall on one of the onair
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the question was posed whether they were going to stay on the nexus 4 etc for development, and the engineer team said that they have been speaking internally about it already, and looking towards the next platform they are going to use.
<dobey> that doesn't mean n4 is about to be dropped
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dobey, But it does mean there is a big difference between a developer platform and a consumer phone
<dobey> the only difference is that canonical doesn't make hardware, and thus does not control the hardware.
<someone121231> hello
<someone121231> anybody help?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> someone121231, hello
<Drew_Neilson> Right, and what i'd like to know is how long will a new consumer phone, such as one from BQ or Meizu, be supported and able to receive OS feature updates, as opposed to security updates only?
<dobey> as long as the drivers work, the hardware itself is mostly meaningless
<someone121231> hello! I have a question about Hammerhead
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dobey, they have some control; remember; they had something like 16 manufacturers interested, and they just chose two to work with.
<someone121231> I've been looking for the image for manual installation, but I couldn't find it (still Hammerhead)
<dobey> Drew_Neilson: i presume that will depend on whatever the contract states, and it will not be longer than reasonable expectations of the manufacturer to be supporting their hardware
<someone121231> So... where can I find it?
<dobey> !devices | someone121231
<ubot5> someone121231: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Drew_Neilson, I am a bit more optimistic, however dobey is right in that time will tell.
<Drew_Neilson> Will it be up to OEMs to deliver OS updates, or will OS updates come straight from Canonical?
<someone121231> The Hammerhead is listed, but I couldn't find the IMG/zip file for manual installation. My connection is quite bad and I'm probably going to reinstall it a few times, so I don't wanna wait for it to download each time...
<dobey> Drew_Neilson: ubuntu is built in such a way to allow oem/carrier customizations, so as i said, it will depend on whatever the business contracts state
<dobey> someone121231: phablet-flash caches in your home directory before pushing it onto the device
<someone121231> Thank you :)
<Drew_Neilson> dobey but OEM and carrier customizations are limited to scopes, as opposed to deeper OS stuff, right?
<dobey> where exactly, i don't recall though
<dobey> Drew_Neilson: no. default apps, some settings, etc… can be customized
<Drew_Neilson> okay but Canonical isn't going to allow the same kinds of customizations that lead to fragmentation in the Android world, right?
<dobey> i'm not sure what you're asking exactly. anyone can host a server to provide images for a device. i don't know where images for the oem/carrier-specific builds will be hosted.
<dobey> but i would not expect to see disruptive chagnes to UX happening on stable releases, just the same as we aren't shipping unity8 on ubuntu 12.04 or 14.04, as the default interface.
<mhall119> Drew_Neilson: our goal is to make it so the platform and shell are consistent across all Ubuntu phones
<Drew_Neilson> I was just hoping that the upcoming Ubuntu-powered phones will be more like PCs in that you can continue to receive OS updates for desktops and laptops for several years, and I was wondering whether updates will come directly from Canonical (as updates to iOS come directly from Apple and, afaik, can be installed quickly and easily)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Drew_Neilson, if you want to try something hard, try creating a custom build image of ubuntu touch on an unsupported phone.
<dobey> Drew_Neilson: unfortunately, phones aren't PCs. the hardware is much less open, and much more difficult to support.
<dobey> Drew_Neilson: but if we can get phones to be more open, and end up creating something like the Ubuntu Edge (the nexus line for ubuntu), then maybe it could also get some sort of LTS badge
<Drew_Neilson> Well the real question comes down to, how long will a BQ or Meizu phone continue to be listed as "supported" (I recall that it was said earlier that that is determined by contracts between Canonical and OEMs/carriers)
<dobey> Drew_Neilson: the iOS devices can do it, because Apple owns the entire stack. likewise, the Nexus devices get better support from Google, than random android phones do
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Drew_Neilson, Again I heard that it would be more rolling than android.
<dobey> Drew_Neilson: that's a question to ask Bq or Meizu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Drew_Neilson, are you interested par chance to contribute to ubuntu touch? RTM is coming up, and having testers/bug reporters are super helpful
<Drew_Neilson> Akiva-Thinkpad I'm not sure what you mean by "rolling".  As I understand it, "rolling" means more frequent, smaller updates rather than "big bang" updates like how Microsoft used to update Windows (Windows XP in 2001, Vista in 2006, 7 in 2009... you get the idea)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats what I understand from the grapevine
<Drew_Neilson> "big bang" updates where they don't come around often, but when they do, everything changes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> like android
<dobey> "rolling updates" is a bit of a misnomer here
<Drew_Neilson> dobey what do you mean
<dobey> i mean, they aren't "rolling updates"
<Drew_Neilson> what are they?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dobey, oh thats actually a good point
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah thats my bad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this isnt arch
<dobey> it has nothing to do with arch or not
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dobey, arch is a roling release
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rolling release*
<dobey> arch is just arch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> huh... okay
<dobey> it's no more a rolling release than debian
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Debian stable or unstable?
<dobey> experimental
 * Akiva-Thinkpad tries to avoid... internet fight
<dobey> but what i mean, is i wouldn't expect daily image updates for a supported release of ubuntu on a phone that's released as a retail consumer device
<Akiva-Thinkpad> must.... get.... to doing productive things....
<Drew_Neilson> I probably should have said earlier, that I'm not a developer, just a consumer, and heck, I've never even owned a smartphone before, but I intend to buy one, and there are things that make me stop and pause before buying an iPhone or a Nexus... like the iPhone doesn't have a removable battery, and Google doesn't police the Google Play store like Apple polices theirs
<dobey> i wouldn't worry about the removable battery
<dobey> you shouldn't need to remove the battery for like 5 years anyway, unless something seriously bad goes wrong
<dobey> the nexus phones don't really have removable batteries either
<dobey> (and the iphone battery can in fact, be removed, just not easily)
<Drew_Neilson> I want to be free to do things like stream music, watch YouTube videos, take pictures and videos and upload them to Facebook, ... you know, normal stuff people do... without worrying about the battery dying before I go to bed
<Drew_Neilson> and not just on my first day of owning it, but also three years later
<Drew_Neilson> and also, security issues with Android concern me too
<Drew_Neilson> and I wish that Google would police the Google Play store to stop malware like Apple polices their app store
<Drew_Neilson> what do you think about those things?
<dobey> i think if you're worried about battery usage, you should probably buy additional chargers and keep them where you need them most; like in your car and for your nightstand next to the bed. constant usage will kill battery life, especially when using the radio.
<dobey> and yes, security is a constant problem
<Drew_Neilson> So I've found flaws with BOTH of the major platforms
<dobey> and i don't think there's anything i can do about the google play store, but it's my understanding that future versions of android will allow less of the junk that a lot of the broken apps are doing
<dobey> finding flaws in anything is not hard :)
<Drew_Neilson> well, I hope that Canonical will police their app store to prevent malware from getting on there
<Drew_Neilson> and I know that BQ has phones with removable batteries, right?
<dobey> it's not so much about policing the store, as restricting what apps can do on the phone
<dobey> ubuntu has an app lifecycle policy similar to what ios has
<dobey> i don't know what bq does with regards to batteries
<dobey> i don't live in spain :)
<Drew_Neilson> what is an app lifecycle?
<dobey> the lifetime of the application's process
<dobey> if the app is not in the foreground, then it won't necessarily be doing anything
<dobey> so apps can't have a bunch of background processes running all the time adding a million icons to the top panel, like in android
<Drew_Neilson> that sounds like a good thing
<Drew_Neilson> well but somehow, Apple is able to do a better job keeping malware off of the iOS app store than Google does with Google Play.
<Drew_Neilson> at least, that seems to be the general consensus
<Drew_Neilson> and I hope that Canonical is like Apple in that regard
<dobey> apple is very pedantic about reviewing app submissions
<dobey> we're trying to automate as much as possible, so that we don't have to have humans doing boring grunt work to review app submissions.
<Drew_Neilson> yeah and I guess it would be impossible for a human or group of humans to review every line of code in every app submission made to Ubuntu's app store
<dobey> especially for ones that don't provide it
<Drew_Neilson> you mean not all app submissions include all of that app'
<Drew_Neilson> app's code
<Drew_Neilson> ?
<dobey> i mean such a thinga as proprietary applications is a possibility, yes
<dobey> apple isn't reviewing every line of source either. most of the apps on their store are proprietary
<Drew_Neilson> proprietary = confidential?
<dobey> yes. proprietary is not open source.
<Drew_Neilson> but when an app is submitted for tested an approved, they have to submit the app with all of its code, right?
<dobey> while the core of ubuntu itself is open source, it doesn't mean all the apps that one might want on it will be (skype, steam, etc… for example are proprietary)
<dobey> no
<Drew_Neilson> tested an approved = testing and approval
<Drew_Neilson> how can an app be submitted for testing and approval without including all of that app?
<dobey> the source code is not necessary
<Drew_Neilson> regardless of open source or proprietary
<Drew_Neilson> what gets submitted?
<dobey> the application package. the file that would be downloaded and installed on the device
<Drew_Neilson> and you're saying that that is different from the app's source code?
<dobey> depending on how the app is written, yes
<dobey> but if you're not a developer or interested in developing apps for ubuntu, you probably don't care much
<Drew_Neilson> I care about security
<dobey> what matters is that we're constantly improving it, so that the app submission process is the best balance between keeping junk out of the store, and allowing developers to quickly get their apps in the store
<Drew_Neilson> is speed important when it comes to the review process?
<dobey> yes
<Drew_Neilson> why?
<dobey> speed is the primary complaint developers have with the apple store
<dobey> because when a developer writes an app, they don't want to wait 2 months going back and forth with apple over tiny little things, to get their app out to users
<dobey> and users don't want to wait 2 months for that to happen, to get an update to the app, either
<Drew_Neilson> well I don't agree with all of Apple's policies, like how they sometimes reject apps based on content (like one app that made a political statement about suicides at Foxconn factories and that linked corporations like Apple and HP to those suicides... Apple rejected the app because it placed corporations in a negative light... that's the kind of content-based restrictions that I DON'T
<Drew_Neilson> agree with)
<Drew_Neilson> I read about that online
<dobey> well, i don't see how that would be a useful app anyway
<Drew_Neilson> It's not about whether it was a useful app, it's about Apple restricting free speech
<Drew_Neilson> simply because the app placed them in a negative light
<dobey> my bet is that someone made such an "app" explicitly knowing that it would be rejected, just to have a "news story"
<dobey> anyway
<Drew_Neilson> I think I found the app that I had read about: http://www.phonestory.org/
<dobey> lol, the news surrounding that is a bit lazy indeed
<Drew_Neilson> I just remember reading an article about it somewhere sometime, and I don't think that the authors of that app were just trying to draw attention to themselves, I think that they honestly were trying to make a point
<dobey> it's all "it was rejected for these four reasons" and that's basically it. there's no mention of the devs further discussing with apple to resolve the issues.
<dobey> Drew_Neilson: the entire point of that game is to draw attention to themselves. that is exactly how one makes a point. :)
<Drew_Neilson> ok, but they have good intentions it seems
<Drew_Neilson> they're tryign to do somethign important
<dobey> sure, but extrapolating the news story about that app to mean "restricting free speech" is a stretch, from what i can see
<dobey> and turning a single rejection into meaning "banned" is a bit dishonest as well
<dobey> anyway, it is late here
<dobey> later :)
<Drew_Neilson> later
<Drew_Neilson> for anyone else who might still be in the chat room, I guess what I'm hoping is that Canonical does everything humanly possible to screen for malware without censoring content excessively
<Drew_Neilson> other than porn, of course
<chunsang> charles: hello, can you review this for system setting? https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/livecd-rootfs/exportin_ubuntu-system-settings_qml2_import_patch/+merge/233149
<chunsang> or anybody who can review?
<dholbach> good morning
<senator> Hi! I translating Ubuntu Touch in my free time. But in the phone there are a lot of outdated translations. Can somebody push all translations to the phone? Because it is very hard to copy all .mo files by manually.
<pitti> senator: we build langpacks pretty often -- yesterday we got a new set
<pitti> senator: but in order to see it you need to run the -proposed channel; the release channel only gets images once per week or even less
<senator> But I tried the image which released yesterday, and the installation wizard is english.
<senator> still
<chunsang> mardy didrocks charles: hello, can you review this for system setting? https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/livecd-rootfs/exportin_ubuntu-system-settings_qml2_import_patch/+merge/233149
<didrocks> chunsang: not sure who is using livebuild, sounds weird to export private components there, but I'll let seb128 or ken review rather
<chunsang> didrocks: thanks. I'd like to use system-setting plugin from dialer-app to get and show version info thru given strings. With this patch, I don't need additional duplicated plugins any more.
<didrocks> chunsang: shouldn't that be in the sdk then? or a shared lib?
<didrocks> otherwise, it's sure that you will be broken by a system settings change without anyone noticing before the breakage to happen
<seb128> chunsang, rsalveti, didrocks, yeah, that should work but I don't like much the idea of having other components depending on private code, it might create issues in the futur, we better make that code an official shared one if we do that
<mandel> ogra_, is the upstart dbus (system) bridge present in the phone?
<mandel> ogra_, oh my manners! and good morning
<chunsang> didrocks: seb128: understand that it's private but after I made it as sdk and shared lib, it's just duplicated from system setting, otherwise seem not to touch any security problem, I think.
<seb128> chunsang, the issue is not security, is that if we change the plugin in an incompatible way, the dialer-app is going to bug
<ogra_> mandel, nope, only for sessions (security reasons)
<seb128> so doing that works, but it requires us to be aware of the depends and make sure we test/keep those in sync
<mandel> ogra_, agh.. so I guess that I cannot start an upstart job using a dbus signal from ofono, correct? %&^*
<mandel> ogra_, what are the security reason in the phone that we do not have in the server or desktop?
<chunsang> seb128: not really, I mean dialer-app added with MMI to get string and functions maps to be registered, not depending system setting plugins.
<seb128> chunsang, I don't understand why you add that private path to the import then?
<chunsang> seb128: only my qmls (from manufacturing requirement) uses them.
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, same warning
<seb128> whatever is using private code, be aware that private interfaces are not stable and they might change and make your code stop working
<ogra_> beyond the fact that the plan actually was to flush /etc/environment
<ogra_> and get these vars set in better places
<chunsang> seb128: possible, I'd already got long journey to put these easily to support manufacturing requirement but hard to put.
<chunsang> ogra_: right but no way to modify /etc/environment without placeholder for release.
<ogra_> i wonder why this cant be set in a snippet in /etc/profile.d though
<chunsang> ogra_: more explains on it, I'm not familiar with that.
<ogra_> you shouldnt need qml paths without a running session so the export could well happen in the session environment instead of having a system wide hack
<chunsang> ogra_: I couldn't touch dialer-app at all for management issue :P and it just looks into dedicated dir for qmls.
<chunsang> ogra_: I'd added qmls to dedicated dir and tried to use system setting plugins instead of my own plugins because of release management issue on this.
<ogra_> chunsang, commented on the MP
<ogra_> chunsang, even dialer-app runs as the user inside the user session, such vars should be set on session init and not in a system file
<chunsang> ogra_: ok, it seems great. For clarifying can it be into custom tarball?
<ogra_> chunsang, how do you mean that ? did you plan to modify the /etc/environment file from the custom tarball before ?
<chunsang> ogra_: it surely didn't work, that's way I'm asking it.
<chunsang> ogra_: ok, let me try.
<mardy> chunsang: hi, I just commented on that MP; I don't think there is the need to inject the SystemSettings private QML modules into the import path
<chunsang> ogra_: way -> why.
<chunsang> mardy: I see, need to find another way :(
<chunsang> ogra_: your guide can be hint for me.
<chunsang> mardy: ogra_ thanks.
<mardy> chunsang: np; if you don't want to alter the C++ code of your app, maybe you can wrap it into a shell script which alters the QML import path right before starting the real app?
<chunsang> mardy: that's the limitation to me, I'm supposed to touch dialer-app.
<chunsang> mardy: I'm not.
<ichigo-roku> Hello
<chunsang> mardy: probably use my own plugins by putting them into custom tarball with ogra_ 's comment for qml import path might work for me.
<mardy> chunsang: I see; I understand that there might be release management issues, but I think that you should get some exception; it would be a minor change for dialer-app, versus a change on all the system
<ichigo-roku> I installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5, when I want to turn off the screen by pushing the upper right button of my phone, the screen turns black but lights still coming out of the screen, do you know how to completly turn the screen off ? Thanks
<chunsang> mardy: ^^ yes, it worked with whatever ways on me, but hard to persuade maintainers. Thinking of making them working thru customer tarball will be best up to now :P.
<chunsang> mardy: thanks for the comments btw.
<daker> ichigo-roku: N5 is not an official device and this is a known bug
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Another Look Unlimited Day! :-D
<ogra_> sergiusens, could you change the toplevel status of https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/tone_generator/+merge/229623 from "needs review" to "recected" ? i cant and the status makes it show up on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic/+activereviews
<ogra_> oh, wait ... that is because LP logged me out ...
<ogra_> silly
<nik90_> zyga: ping
<ichigo-roku> daker, Yeah I know but I didn't know where to ask for help, OK thanks I'll wait
<zyga> nik90_: hey
<zyga> nik90_: how can I help you :) ?
<nik90_> zyga: Hi, elopio was convincing me to add manual tests for the clock app and suggested I use the format used by checkbox.
<nik90_> zyga: he gave me the link to http://plainbox.readthedocs.org/en/latest/author/jobs.html
<zyga> nik90_: yes!
<zyga> nik90_: there are some cool docs I can show you
<nik90_> zyga: But he couldn't find any real examples for me to get started. I was wondering if you could provide me links some examples since I have no idea how to start
<nik90_> cool
<zyga> nik90_: so we have a lot of jobs in lp:checkbox
<zyga> nik90_: look at the providers/ directory
<zyga> nik90_: but please read this first:
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodsmith/checkbox/intro-docs/+merge/232753
<zyga> nik90_: it's probably easier if you branch and build it locally
<zyga> bzr checkout --lightweight lp:~rodsmith/checkbox/intro-docs
<zyga> cd intro-docs
<zyga> ./mk-venv /tmp/venv-for-checkbox
<zyga> . /tmp/venv-for-checkbox/bin/activate
<zyga> cd plainbox
<zyga> ./setup.py build_shpinx
<zyga> xdg-open build/sphinx/html/index.html
<nik90_> thnx
<zyga> nik90_: have a look and I can answer any questions you may have
<nik90_> quick question, so the point of using that specific format is to display it properly in the browser or an app?
<zyga> (or try to answer)
<zyga> nik90_: the format is so that our app can read it
<zyga> nik90_: and then all the UIs can drive tests
<zyga> nik90_: a browser-based webapp is in the works but it's not ready yert
<zyga> *yet
<nik90_> zyga: but does checkbox show the manual tests of core apps for instance? Or is there a plan for that?
<zyga> nik90_: no, we're not doing that yet, we want to be *the* format for all kinds of tests but porting people over takes time
<zyga> nik90_: we have the infrastructure and we're willing to help but we cannot force anyone
<nik90_> ah
<zyga> nik90_: if you write your tests in our format you can run them with two UIs today
<zyga> nik90_: a console one (reliable, easy, works very well)
<zyga> nik90_: and a SDK+desktop one (less reliable, on the way out)
<zyga> nik90_: we're doing a new SDK UI that will scale from 4" to 27" displays
<zyga> nik90_: we have most of the 4" code done and it can be useful for early testing next week (including on the desktop) but some functionality will be missing
<zyga> nik90_: what do you want to do with results after testing is done?
<zyga> nik90_: that's the key question to answer if you want to know if the app is useful for you today or not
<zyga> ara: ^^ :-)
<nik90_> zyga: no idea I am just getting started today...we already have AP and QML tests. But this is the first time I am writing manual tests
<nik90_> zyga: hey the ./mk-venv seems to have removed the ubuntu-desktop package
<zyga> nik90_: (it removes preinstalled plainbox, which removes ubuntu-desktop
<zyga> nik90_: just reinstall ubuntu desktop after building
<nik90_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8222445/
<nik90_> oh
<nik90_> I got scared for a while there :P
<zyga> nik90_: everything is okay, I should add a warning that will explain why this happens
<nik90_> zyga: ok I built the documentation and it opened it in my browser. So if you want me to read that documentation I suppose
<zyga> nik90_: just read the intro page
<zyga> nik90_: should be somewhere close, it's built form that intro.rst
<zyga> nik90_: perhaps just intro.html
<zyga> nik90_: it's in the author/ directory
<zyga> nik90_: don't read everything yet
<zyga> nik90_: just that intro page to get started
<nik90_> zyga: ok I found the intro in file:///home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Ubuntu-Projects/Clock/intro-docs/plainbox/build/sphinx/html/author/intro.html
<zyga> nik90_: we have lots of docs but I guess it's the right page to get started with
<zyga> nik90_: exactly that
<zyga> nik90_: after you do that, I'd recommend reading some man pages (they are in the same docs directory) and have a look at our test providers (providers/*) for realistic tests
<zyga> nik90_: and ask questions, anything!
<nik90_> zyga: ok, this will take some time :D
<bzoltan1> mvo: hi, could you get a nod from cjwatson on this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1364327 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364327 in click (Ubuntu) "Title: Custom prefix/postfix to the generated click chroots" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan1> zbenjamin: ^
<zbenjamin> bzoltan1: ah ok
<mvo> bzoltan1: not yet, he is on leave currently
<mvo> bzoltan1: did you review my branch ;) ?
<bzoltan1> mvo:  I did :)
<mvo> bzoltan1: oh, I didn't see a mail about it, how odd. let me check the MP
<bzoltan1> mvo: for the new scope deployment feature zbenjamin has changed the qtc_device_applaunch.py
<bzoltan1> mvo: so I think you want to check the possible merge conflict with the branch in the MP -> https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/scoperemoterun/+merge/233067
<mvo> bzoltan1: hm, or my tiny branch lands first and the huge branch lands after that? but yeah, there will be conflicts
<mvo> (from a quick look over the diff)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: my fix for the SDK to comply with the new adbd policy will be fully backward compatible. I will land that fix hopefully today and backport to the SDK PPA for Trusty tomorrow.
<bzoltan1> ogra_: so you can test the new image with the stock QtCreator easily
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  with your adbd.deb package my tests passed
<ogra_> bzoltan1, awesome, latest tomorrow we should then have everything in place in all areas
<bzoltan1> ogra_: sweet
<ogra_> so that we can turn off adb by default
<ogra_> i havent heard back from plars yet though ... not sure if his testing passed last night
<bzoltan1> mvo: the lp:~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/scoperemoterun I have tested from the silo1 already and it is about to land in few hours. So if it is not a big hustle please adopt your MR to that.
<cwayne> bzoltan1, should i be able to compile a go app in an sdk chroot? i can't seem to install golang-go there
<Chipaca> is there an easy way in qml to say "this text entry should use a numeric keyboard"?
<bzoltan1> cwayne: I havenot tried the go stuff recently
<greyback> Chipaca: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.TextField/#inputMethodHints-prop
<greyback> Qt.ImhDigitsOnly would be the right one. What I don't know is if the OSK is actually respecting that
<Chipaca> greyback: i'll take a poke at it, thanks!
<seb128> Chipaca, the pin dialog in e.g settings use "inputMethodHints: Qt.ImhDialableCharactersOnly"
<sergiusens> bzoltan1: cwayne http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2014/06/cross-compile-go-code-including-cgo.html
<cwayne> sergiusens, was literally just trying that exact thing, not working yet though
<cwayne> namely: g++: error: unrecognized command line option '-marm'
<sergiusens> cwayne: hmmm, Chipaca uses it
<Chipaca> marm, marm
<Chipaca> helloo
<sergiusens> cwayne: I just made life simple and bought an armhf chromebook a year and a half ago
<Chipaca> cwayne: this works:
<Chipaca> click chroot -aarmhf -fubuntu-sdk-14.10 -s utopic run CGO_ENABLED=1 GOARCH=arm GOARM=7 PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/pkgconfig:/usr/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/share/pkgconfig GOPATH=/usr/share/gocode/:~/canonical/ubuntu-push/ CC=arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc go test -ldflags '-extld=arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc' ./client
<Chipaca> cwayne: AFAIR the only difference is that I say 14.10 instead of 14.04
<cwayne> Chipaca, so i imagine i'd have to do all the ' go get's within the chroot first right
<cwayne> Chipaca, i tried that before and got the marm thing, but i just copied/pasted yours and now it just complains about missing packages (which i'd expect)
<Chipaca> cwayne: no, but yes the apt-gets
<Chipaca> cwayne: that is, go packages should be fine unless you're using system-installed ones (which you shouldn't)
<cwayne> Chipaca, hm, i added GOPATH to your call, now i get the marm thing again
<Chipaca> cwayne: what's your go path?
<cwayne> Chipaca, /home/cwayne/go
<sergiusens> Chipaca: what does 'system-installed' mean? The golang-*-dev ones?
<Chipaca> greyback: it works and honours the hint, 2fa gets the numeric keyboard \o/
<Chipaca> sergiusens: yes
<greyback> Chipaca: nice
<sergiusens> that should work by expanding GOPATH (haven't tried, but should)
<Chipaca> sergiusens: but if you've got things built for only one arch, it'll fail
<Chipaca> cwayne: maybe you need to build stuff, not just have the .go things? (pastebin of the full error?)
<cwayne> Chipaca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8223334/
<Chipaca> cwayne: you need to install crossbuild-essential-armhf in the chroot
<Chipaca> cwayne: (last thing on the list of things to apt-get which at first you might think are only build deps for push, in that blog post)
<cwayne> Chipaca, crossbuild-essential-armhf is already the newest version.
<Chipaca> cwayne: hm. dunno, then. i can poke at it in a few minutes if you wish.
<cwayne> Chipaca, if you don't mind, not super urgent (i can always continue to build on device if I have to)
<Chipaca> cwayne: mind sharing yelp.go somewhere?
<mterry> kenvandine, I've got a tentative fix for those password screen oddities...
<kenvandine> mterry, woot...
 * kenvandine does a little dance
<kenvandine> mterry, how close is it?  i will be getting a silo for landing a bunch of fixes later this morning
<kenvandine> it would be great to include that
<mterry> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/complete-sync/+merge/233217
<mterry> kenvandine, I'd love if you can confirm if that fixes things for you
<kenvandine> will do
<mterry> kenvandine, because as we know, I was having problems reproducing and it seemed to manifest sliglhtly differnetly for everyone
<mterry> ick, typing is hard
<janimo`> pitti, hi, is there a way to tell which udev rule triggered a certain action as seen in udevadm monitor (a device node removal in my case) ?
<kenvandine> in fact, i'll include it in my silo anyway... because without it we won't be able to sync up rtm
<kenvandine> mterry, and it'll make it easy to test
<mterry> kenvandine, assuming it works...
<pitti> janimo`: hm, you can kind of do that with udevadm test --action=remove <devpath>
<mterry> kenvandine, seems to work for me, but I don't trust my devices anymore in this regard  ;)
<pitti> janimo`: this will show you what happens with the device and which actions get run
<kenvandine> mterry, indeed
<janimo`> pitti, will that test action seems to require something in sys
<pitti> janimo`: yes, the devpath
<pitti> janimo`: that you see in the monitor output
<janimo`> pitti, ah right
<pitti> janimo`: should look something like /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1
<pitti> janimo`: you can also use something like "/sys/block/sdb1", but yes, it's a path in/sys
<pitti> janimo`: (I think you can optionally specify/leave out the /sys prefix)
<janimo`> pitti, seb128 wants to see why his /dev/ttyACM0 device exposed by a phone when booting goes away prematurely. It is something we thought we fixed by removing modemmanager but it looks like other things influence it
<tedg> jhodapp, Can you look at this MR for me? We'd like to get the scope/URL Dispatcher things to land. https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/mediaplayer-app/video-uri-support/+merge/232085
<ogra_> pitti, note that they ran "udev stop" before all this ...
<seb128> janimo`, what should I run?
<jhodapp> tedg, you just need a code review and/or testing?
<janimo`> seb128, <pitti> janimo`: hm, you can kind of do that with udevadm test --action=remove <devpath>
 * ogra_ highlly doubts udev is even remotely involved here, since it is stopped
<janimo`> seb128, where the path is what you saw in udevadm monitor
<tedg> jhodapp, Mostly code review, I don't know that you can really test without the other pieces.
<seb128> janimo`, k
<jhodapp> tedg, sure thing
<tedg> jhodapp, Guess you could manually give it a URL.
<pitti> janimo`, ogra_: udev isn't directly responsible for managing /dev/ anyway (that's the kernel); the only thing it could possibly do is to run "rmmod" in an udev rule, or something similar
<ogra_> pitti, right
<pitti> janimo`, ogra_: rmmod would be stupid of course, but modemmanager indeed does something like that (switching fake CD to proper modem); but that's the only case of that kind
<ogra_> pitti, my bets are on either devtmpfs, the driver itself or even the other endpoint (phone) simply dropping
<ogra_> pitti, so the instructions they have say: sudo stop udev; sudo apt-get remove modemmanager .... then do the tasks you need and sudo udev start ...
<pitti> if it's still going away during that time, then you want dmesg, not udevadm indeed
<ogra_> (i'm not a fan of the udev stop/start ... but there is definitely only the kernel at that point )
<seb128> janimo`, ogra_, pitti: not sure what to interpret from that test command
<pitti> seb128: it probably doesnt' have anything useful anyway
<ogra_> seb128, well, i still highly doubt udev will get you anywhere ... especially since it is off ... do you have any clue about the battery level of the phone ?
<pitti> aside from modemmanager there's nothing fiddling with modems, and even modemmanagers *adds* modems, not removes them
<seb128> ogra_, 60%
<ogra_> that should be sufficient i guess
<seb128> well, that was before I spent an hour trying to repartition
<seb128> so I guess it's > now
<seb128> ok, so next question
<ogra_> sure, but not low enough to crash the connection i guess
<seb128> if I'm unable to repartition that device, can I still install something useful on it?
<seb128> or shoudl I consider that an useless brick?
<lool> pitti: hey, is it ok to poke you have a package in NEW from time to time?
<kenvandine> mterry, any more discussion on launching apps behind the unlock screen?
<lool> pitti: ubuntu-location-provider-here is the one I'd like us to unblock
<mterry> kenvandine, no I've got a meeting this morning with some designer/security folks, will try to bring it up there
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, it's not going to block the sync to rtm is it?
<mterry> kenvandine, I hope not -- that's a completely unrelated bug
<kenvandine> right
<mterry> kenvandine, I think ToyKeeper was just noting it
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> i'm getting worried about this delta
<pitti> lool: can look in a bit (meeting ATM)
<lool> pitti: thanksely
<cwayne> Chipaca, emailed it to you
<zyga> nik90_: hey, do you need any help with checkbox?
<nik90_> zyga: I did a quick reading of the introduction. But I still time to give it some thought and see how this all turns out
<zyga> nik90_: if you tell me what you want to achieve I can help you out
<nik90_> elopio: could you help give zyga context on what we are trying to achieve here
<nik90_> elopio: as you are the mastermind behind this request :D
<zyga> nik90_: thanks!
<zyga> elopio: :)
<mterry> kenvandine, may want to squeeze https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi-fixes/+merge/233071 in too
<kenvandine> mterry, fine with me if it's ready
<mterry> kenvandine, I just approved it
<mterry> so I think so
<kenvandine> mterry, cool, thx
<kenvandine> i'll get that included then
<kenvandine> settings landings always have lots of branches :)
<mterry> kenvandine, it's a sprawling beast  :)
<mterry> got its thumbs in lots of pies
<kenvandine> indeed
<jhodapp> tedg, the change to mediaplayer.cpp where you detect if the scheme is of type "video" and then set the scheme to be "video", would this also be able to handle a remote URI or is it only intended for playing back local content?
<jhodapp> tedg, err, type "file"
<tedg> jhodapp, No, only intended for local content.
<tedg> jhodapp, I think remote content comes to media player via content hub, no?
<jhodapp> tedg, not sure, would have to ask kenvandine
<kenvandine> ?
<Chipaca> cwayne: you're missing a CXX environ, something like CXX=arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++-potato (but perhaps with less potato)
<jhodapp> tedg, do remote video requests come to mediaplayer-app via content hub?
<jhodapp> err, kenvandine ^
<jhodapp> tedg, approved
<cwayne> Chipaca, or maybe more potato.
<kenvandine> most likely not
<kenvandine> jhodapp, probably from scopes
<Chipaca> cwayne: yes.
<tedg> jhodapp, Cool, thanks!
<jhodapp> kenvandine, right, makes sense
<tedg> kenvandine, Scopes send them to the browser if they're http://
<jhodapp> tedg, so if from the scopes, then it would be url-dispatcher handling it
<kenvandine> it would only be the content-hub if it gets downloaded
<jhodapp> ok
<tedg> How do we handle things like rtsp:// ?
<jhodapp> so therefore all YouTube playback requests will be handled by the browser
<tedg> Can a scope give one of those links?
<jhodapp> hope not :)
<tedg> jhodapp, Oh, I thought GStreamer had an rtsp plugin, no?
<jhodapp> tedg, it does, but that doesn't mean it'll work well out of the box :)
<jhodapp> tedg, usually rtsp-based playback means a more complex system and it usually needs some tweaking under GStreamer
<kenvandine> jgdx, your about-dual-sim-phonenumber branch is still getting pep8 failures
<tedg> jhodapp, Hmm, okay. I really want to write a PBS Video scope that uses that, so if you could fix it. KTHXBYE :-)
<jhodapp> tedg, well that doesn't mean you shouldn't give it a try
<ogra_> tedg, you mean you have enough spare time to write scopes ?
<jhodapp> it's just I can't guarantee at this time that it will work in all cases
<tedg> ogra_, Not really, "really want to" :-)
<jgdx> kenvandine, hm, thanks
<ogra_> haha
<tedg> jhodapp, So should mediaplayer-app register for rtsp then?
 * ogra_ has a big pils of "really want to" sitting next to himm too 
<ogra_> *pile
<jhodapp> tedg, yeah...if you give it a try and it works, we can officially add it then
<jhodapp> ogra_, me too...I want to write a top-notch podcast app
<elopio> zyga, nik90_: hello.
<elopio> zyga: so what I would like is to be able to record the results of manual tests.
<nik90_> elopio: hi
<elopio> zyga: on the clock we have some hard to automate tests, like setting recurrence and integration with the indicators.
<elopio> following your advice, I think it would be good to give a try to the format you are using and run the tests with checkbox.
<jgdx> kenvandine, I think I fixed and tested, then proceeded to merge trunk, which introduced new pep errors. Oh my
<jgdx> pushed fix
<kenvandine> oh my :)
<kenvandine> thx
<nik90_> elopio: say then the lander would be required to run these manual tests and then report back in the MP? Or should checkbox automatically do that or something?
<elopio> jgdx: phew. I saw your ping a couple of days ago, I'm glad you will stay working on system settings.
<zyga> elopio: hey!
<jgdx> elopio, ::):)
<elopio> nik90_: we need to define that part. We need something on the dashboard or the ci train spreadsheet so we can attach result files.
<zyga> elopio: where would you like to record the results?
<elopio> zyga: not sure. For the first iteration, I think it would be enough for the tester and the reviewer to share the file and then discard it.
<elopio> at some point I would like to see graphs of results over time, and to be able to dig into the history.
<zyga> kissiel: elopio ok
<zyga> er
<elopio> so we need a kind of dashboard.
<zyga> elopio: ok
<zyga> elopio: so I think we can help you already
<zyga> elopio: let's do this
<zyga> elopio: let's pick one test
<zyga> elopio: write a description for plainbox so that you can run it
<zyga> elopio: write a laucher that will run this test and store results
<zyga> elopio: and see what you can do next, ok?
<elopio> zyga: but this is just a experiment to see if this is better than what we have on the wiki or on the qa tracker. And nik90_ is always eager to be a test experiment :D
<nik90_> zyga: would I be able to run the checkbox on the phone and then retrieve the results from the phone?
<zyga> elopio: right, sounds good
<elopio> zyga: yes, yesterday we were lookingn for examples of manual tests. Can you point us to one?
<zyga> nik90_: if this test is fully manual
<zyga> nik90_: then why would you want to?
<zyga> elopio: sure
<nik90_> zyga: also when I try installing ubuntu-desktop again, it proposes to install the chekbox-gui again. Should I let it do that? or just not install ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<zyga> nik90_: we're wokring on a phone UI so yes but not today, today you can run it on the phone from the terminal :)
<zyga> nik90_: or on the desktop
<zyga> nik90_: yes, just install it, you won't need that anymore
<zyga> (that plainbox tree)
<nik90_> zyga: ah so checkbox will provide a GUI with descriptions of the manual test. The tester can then test it on their phone and set the results in the checkbox gui?
<zyga> nik90_: yes
<zyga> nik90_: exactly as described:...
<zyga> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/12gpgFGtNBoPet8215bUdeJ-QXLL_peQOsGCzipd4gh0/edit#heading=h.cu4n76j35kjl
<zyga> nik90_: if you want to do manual tests using a desktop it's better to have the tester get instructions from the desktop now
<zyga> nik90_: test the phone app
<zyga> nik90_: because you have no limitations for that
<zyga> nik90_: and you can send/process data in any way we need
<zyga> nik90_: and once the phone UI is ready the same can be done *on* the phone
<zyga> let me get a manual test case as an example
<zyga> if you want we can have a three-way hangout
<zyga> and do this interactively where we create a simple real test
<nik90_> zyga: yeah I think that might help
<zyga> k
<nik90_> s/might/will
<zyga> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gxablkbkbphphzkwafdcinyvzqa?hl=pl
<zyga> nik90_, elopio: ^^
<cwayne> Chipaca, now i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8224183/
<Chipaca> cwayne: typographic quotes
<cwayne> derp
<seb128> mterry, hey, do you know if there were discussions about setting the tz from the wizard?
<mterry> seb128, I haven't heard any
<cwayne> Chipaca, now http://paste.ubuntu.com/8224211/
<seb128> mterry, k, I'm going to file a bug about that
<seb128> it feels weird that the locale is right but that the tz is always utc
<Chipaca> cwayne: now you're probably seeing consequences of not doing 'go get' in arm
<Chipaca> cwayne: as you have to dependencies there that need compiling
<Chipaca> cwayne: you don't need them compiled
<cwayne> Chipaca, ah, ok, i'd done that for go-unityscopes, may have missed some
<Chipaca> cwayne: but you do need them not compiled for other arch
<Chipaca> cwayne: (so moving aside the 'pkg' dir in the first chunk of GOPATH should fix that)
<Chipaca> should* :)
<cwayne> Chipaca, so i moved aside GOPATH/pkg, same thing though
<cwayne> Chipaca, seems to work if i do -ldflags '-extld=arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++' instead of '-extld=arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc'
<Chipaca> cwayne: ah. i was just twiddling with that same arg, got stuck in ld emulation modes :)
<cwayne> Chipaca, now to try to copy the binary to a device and see if it actually worked :P
<seb128> pmcgowan, mpt, I just filed bug #1365023, not sure if that's a rtm issue/need design/...
<ubot5> bug 1365023 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] should set the timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365023
<seb128> (basically new systems always being set to UTC tz)
<pmcgowan> seb128, ah, yes
<seb128> pmcgowan, mpt, in fact there is already bug #1351534, marking mine duplicate
<ubot5> bug 1351534 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "doesn't detect current time zone" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351534
<seb128> should probably be high rather than wishlist imho
<ogra_> seb128, probably something that will just magically start working once the location stuff finally works ;)
<pmcgowan> seb128, yours is more specific to the wizard
<pmcgowan> the other was more automatic detection
<pmcgowan> as I recall
<seb128> pmcgowan, well, mine is sort of a proposed solution to the other one
<pmcgowan> right
<seb128> which usually design don't like, they prefer us to state the issue and have them come with a suggestion on how to solve it :-)
<seb128> ogra_, well, the location service is going to provide the info, we still need some code using that info to set the system tz
<seb128> ogra_, or do we have that code but it's not working by lack of accurate datas?
<ogra_> silly software ... always needs code :)
<ogra_> yeah,, indeed :)
<ogra_> i dont know, i was hoping we have code already :)
<ogra_> but i guess thats just hopes
<daker> seb128: clock-app does have some code to get TZ, nik90_ right ?
<nik90_> daker: in a hangout atm
<seb128> daker, well, that still doesn't help much if you need to run the software to have that info set
<pmcgowan> popey, does reminders have local notes now? planned?
<ogra_> and when do we drop the notes app ?
<ogra_> would be nice if someone made that final decision
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah efforting that now
<popey> pmcgowan: no, and no.
<popey> pmcgowan: design are/were to redesign the app
<pmcgowan> popey, ok, boo
<popey> pmcgowan: looks pushed back to after october
<pmcgowan> popey, dbarth  so I am in reminders, it prompts me to add an account in settings, I click that and never go to settings, so the app is stuck
<pmcgowan> whose bug is that?
<dbarth> pmcgowan: ah
<dbarth> pmcgowan: no trusted prompt?
<pmcgowan> dbarth, trusted prompt?
<dbarth> pmcgowan: do you have a DEN in syslog or something in the app. log
<popey> pmcgowan: it certainly used to.
<dbarth> pmcgowan: a dialog that slides from the bottom of the screen
<dbarth> i'll try right now
<pmcgowan> nope
<pmcgowan> no denial
<dbarth> pmcgowan: it does pop up the account creation prompt for me
<dbarth> running r217 or so
<pmcgowan> dbarth, right but that does nothing for me
<popey> it works here.
<pmcgowan> dbarth, I click the "add account" button and nothing happens
<pmcgowan> hmm
<popey> i just deleted my evernote account, opened reminders, and it flipped me to the evernote accounts login
<pmcgowan> I am on mako 218
<popey> flo 220 here
<pmcgowan> I can update and try again
<lool> pitti: sorry, did you get a chance?
<lool> pitti: ubuntu-location-provider-here in NEW
<dbarth> pmcgowan: i will update to 218, but on 217, i can use the account creation dialog and that seems to work
<dbarth> pmcgowan: just that i can't create a new evernote account right now, but that's me and my email address it seems
<pmcgowan> dbarth, popey_ worked this time but took a long time, wonder if the wifi was off or something
<pmcgowan> before that is
<popey_> cool
<dbarth> pmcgowan: we may need an extra progress indicato once the webview is started, but the actual page loads
<tab141> there Ubuntu touch for rockchip rk3188??
<sergiusens> pitti: can you help me out with a udev/udisks hint problem?
<sergiusens> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1364434
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364434 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "SystemHint sometimes remains false on system volumes, causing permanent ciborium bubble" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> not sure how to fix that possible race
<lool> pitti: package was accepted, thanks
<kenvandine> renatu, i've uploaded the folks change, but will have a new binary so will take a little time for an ACK
<renatu> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<hackersarchangel> Howdy everyone
<hackersarchangel> looking for the logs to SMS messaging
<hackersarchangel> basically wanting to see what is causing it to just sit and spin
<knott_rays> if some phone is a verizon phone, does it still have all the networks, or do they rip off GSM entirely somehow?
<nhaines> knott_rays: it uses CDMA and not GSM.
<nhaines> Unless it has been particuarly built to be an international phone.
<knott_rays> wtf
<nhaines> knott_rays: carriers don't pay for radio hardware they don't use.
<hackersarchangel> just had a thought.
<hackersarchangel> If I’m using a Sprint SIM that would then want to send the SMS over the CDMA radio correct? (Which would explain why that is not working)
<nhaines> It's my understanding that CDMA doesn't use SIM cards.  That's a GSM technology.
<hackersarchangel> NExus 5.
<hackersarchangel> so it’s both.
<nhaines> I wasn't aware my Nexus 5 had CDMA capability.
<hackersarchangel> Well that is what I’m investigating.
<hackersarchangel> Is SMS working for you??
<nhaines> Perfectly.
<hackersarchangel> hm.
<hackersarchangel> Well I’m on an MVNO (Ting)
<hackersarchangel> but I can make calls, so I figured SMS would work.
<hackersarchangel> Based on some searching and some information from here.
<hackersarchangel> Could be wrong though.
<knott_rays> hmm, what about some kind of unlocking? is it on the hardware or the firm/software?
<nhaines> knott_rays: can you be specific what you mean by "unlocking"?
<hackersarchangel> I’ll keep looking for an answer, just need to sit down and take some time to look at the logs.
<hackersarchangel> Now MMS is almost working but that’s a provisioning problem where I can’t seem to get ofono to accept my gprs file.
<hackersarchangel> but that is altogether another issue. Also want to see if I can tackle the screen issue as I think that would be a major fix to get handled.
<knott_rays> like it being locked to just one carrier
<nhaines> hackersarchangel: that would enable me to walk around with Ubuntu running for an entire weekend.  It would be super valuable.
<nhaines> knott_rays: that's some kind of firmware thing I believe.
<knott_rays> good
<hackersarchangel> Well I figure we are using the same kernel and base as Android, so in theory shouldn’t the actual call to the kernel be the same or similar?
<nhaines> hackersarchangel: no, because we're not using the same kernel or base as Android.
<mterry> kenvandine, which silo has the USS branches?
<kenvandine> mterry, 20
<kenvandine> renatu, folks packaging is in utopic now
<renatu> kenvandine, great, thanks
<kenvandine> renatu, np
<kenvandine> hope it helps!
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you see the CI failure for your reboot branch?
<kenvandine> autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name '*' and properties {'objectName': 'rebootNecessaryDialog'}.
<jgdx> kenvandine, looking
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx... i've got a big bundle of MPs in silo 20... which I can't land until silo 10 lands
<kenvandine> jgdx, so i figure if we can get that fixed I have time to get it in silo 20
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, that would be swell
<kenvandine> it would have been swell to have landed this silo last night :)
<kenvandine> but... blocked on 10
<kenvandine> although last night wouldn't have had the nifty passphrase bug fix :)
<jgdx> nifty? :p
<kenvandine> following your "swell" usage... i couldn't resist
<jgdx> heheeh. I watch some american movie, next thing I'm using archaic expressions on irc
<nhaines> Golly, that would have been convenient.
<chrisc> hi i'm thinking of installing ubuntu on my phone and was wondering if i'll be able to use disk encryption?
<ogra_> chrisc, *en* crypting would work ... de-crypting not so much yet though :)
<chrisc> hmm, i read this https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-user-data-encryption
<nhaines> ogra_: that's half the battle.  :)
<ogra_> (there is no graphical unlocking mechanism that could do that for you yet)
<chrisc> i'd be happy doing it in a terminal
<chrisc> in fact all i really want is a decent terminak and browser
<chrisc> terminal
<ogra_> both are pretty decent ... but require a running session
<chrisc> i'm currenting running debian on android
<chrisc> can you run firefox on unbuntu on a phone?
<ogra_> (in fact i think the terminal app is the best mobikle terminal i have ever used (you need to know the secret magic though then it is immense fun)
<ogra_> no
<chrisc> secret magic?
<ogra_> well, like double tapping the window to generte a tab key
<chrisc> ok
<chrisc> is there a browser that works with socks proxies?
<ogra_> or tap+hold to get the ctrl+* cycle to choose ctrl+ como keys from
<ogra_> *combo
<ogra_> not sure if our browser supports socks yet
<ogra_> (it is surely a planned feature, but unlikely to exist for the first phone release)
<jgdx> kenvandine, oh man, I really wanna test this, but autopilot is making it hard
<kenvandine> jgdx, if i had a nickel :-p
<jgdx> :p
<ichigo-roku> Is it possible to disable vibrations everytime I tap on something ? When I tap on Wi-Fi in the settings my phone vibrates, can I disable those vibrations ?
<veebers> Hi jgdx, feel free to join #ubuntu-autopilot to talk to the devs and to get help if you need it :-)
<jgdx> veebers, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-04
<Drew_Neilson> hey I heard that there is some talk about moving development of Ubuntu Touch off of the Nexus 4 and onto the Nexus 5.  Is this true?
<popey> Drew_Neilson: no
<Drew_Neilson> ok, I guess I won't be buying a Nexus 5 then
<cwayne1> the community port for it works quite well though
<cwayne1> but it's not officially supported
<Drew_Neilson> I
<Drew_Neilson> I'm a little uneasy with running community ports
<cwayne1> that's fair
<cwayne1> I personally run it quite often (i do dual boot), worked out pretty well so far :)
<botnut> few questions for anyone out there listening
<botnut> any phones out there come with ubuntu touch loaded on it already?
<popey> botnut: not a great time of day for it, but go for it
<popey> not yet
<popey> "soon"
<popey> see the end of the channel topic ㋛
<botnut> so if i wanted to use touch - on an existing phone does it have to run on android - or does it completely replace it?
<popey> replaces
<botnut> completely?
<popey> yes
<popey> you can also dual boot on some devices
<botnut> interesting - can you do calls, emails, sms/mms, and web browsing with touch when you do that?
<popey> yes
<botnut> stable or no?
<popey> its not finished
<popey> still has some bugs
<popey> but some people use it as their daily device
<botnut> is there an eta on when it will be stable?
<botnut> 2015?
<popey> there's a plan to release at least one device this year
<popey> but we don't make the devices
<popey> so that's up to the manufacturer
<botnut> gotcha
<botnut> thanks for the input - been waiting a long time now for the ubuntu touch phones
<botnut> ugh!!!
<popey> not long now ☻
<pitti> sergiusens: I suppose this is related to disabling udev during boot? once we restart udev do we do a full udevadm trigger? If not, then we at least need to do one for --subsystem-match=block
<hackersarchangel> howdy everyone.
<hackersarchangel> Trying to understand send-sms under /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<hackersarchangel> I keep getting an error related to ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10
<hackersarchangel> Only reason I’m using that is I’m trying to get debugging information on SMS
<hackersarchangel> and see if there is something I need to change to get it working
<hackersarchangel> well I have to go to bed, but if anyone has any suggestions on how to debug why SMS is not working but phone calls are you can PM me so I’ll find it in the morning. Thanks to anyone that helps :)
<dholbach> ngood morning
<zyga> nik90_: hey
<zyga> nik90_: how's your new provider :) ?
<mvo_> alex-abreu: hi, would you mind if I upload https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/unity-webapps-qml/update-deps/+merge/233023 ? trivial change that would help with some cross-build setup work
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Newspaper Carrier Day! :-D
<Akiva-Mobile> hey james
<justCarakas> does anyone know when there will be a new devel version (current on my phone is 203) because I cant unlock my pincode
<justCarakas> balloons: ^
<captcavy> can i change my mobile os to ubuntu?
<justCarakas> depends on what phone you have captcavy
<justCarakas> the official version is for the nexus 4, but there are a lot of ports already by the community
<justCarakas> so if your phone is one of those models you can flash it
<justCarakas> else you can always try to port it yourself
<captcavy> cpu 1.3 dual core ram 1gb
<justCarakas> captcavy: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<justCarakas> what brand and model captcavy
<zyga> mvo_: hey :-)
<captcavy> htc one sir
<justCarakas> captcavy: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2780273
<seb128> mpt, hey
<seb128> mpt, if the buttons are the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=background.single.phone.png have their labels ellipsized, do you consider it as a bug/design issue?
<mpt> seb128, yes, absolutely
<seb128> k, I'm opening a bug then
<mvo_> zyga: good morning
<mpt> seb128, I guess there should be a way to say to the toolkit, “If these buttons fit, put them alongside each other; if they don’t, put them in a stack”
<seb128> mpt, yeah, I don't think the toolkit provides that feature
<seb128> mpt, well, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1365380
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365380 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[background] "add/remove images" buttons label are ellipsized (in some locales at least)" [Low,New]
<seb128> jgdx, hey
<seb128> jgdx, so, the phone number info still doesn't display on my krillin, was that supposed to be fixed with yesterday's landing?
<mandel> Elleo_, I have been talking with charles_ about an update to do in udm so that the indicator can show some decent titles, I'll have to do some work in the qml plugin so that you can easily set the title of of the downloads and if the should be shown in the indicator
<mandel> Elleo_, I hope to have it by the end of the day
<nik90_> zyga: Hey
<nik90_> zyga: I haven't yet got to working on it since jenkins just got fixed yesterday and we are trying to merge all the branches that stagnated over a week.
<zyga> nik90_: ok
<zyga> nik90_: if I can help you in any way, just say
<nik90_> zyga: hopefully I should be able to work on it tonight and update you tomorrow morning.
<nik90_> zyga: will do
<sergiusens> pitti: thanks, I'll look into that; and yes most likely related to the udev restart
<sergiusens> I don't know where that logic lives though, so I'll need to poke ogra_
<ogra_> udev.override iirc
 * sergiusens checks
<ogra_> we dont run udevadm at all anywhere
<ogra_> we also dont "stop" udev explicitly ... thats something the initrd does
<ogra_> we only start it delayed after the container is up
<ogra_> sergiusens, pitti, i wonder if there is simply a copying of the udev rules into the initrd missing, i would actually expect all this to be handled by the initrd udev already the one running in userspace should just pick up existing bits
<ogra_> s/userspace/rootfs/
<ogra_> bzoltan, where does the SDK landing stand ? (all other bits should now be ready)
<ogra_> (for dev mode)
<mpt> Why does “ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed” give me 14.04 r11? That’s months out of date.
<ogra_> mpt, --channel
<mpt> ahhhh ha
<ogra_> and there is no "devel-proposed" channel for rtm
<ogra_> thats 14.09
<mpt> It shows up in --list-channels
<ogra_> heh, right ... its an alias to 14.09
<om26er> davmor2, Hi!
<ogra_> hadnt seen it before, sorry
<mpt> thanks ogra
<davmor2> om26er: hey
<om26er> davmor2, image 21 on mako. I am calling my mako from another phone and there is no ringtone no notification. While the other phone has the dialing tone.
<om26er> did you see that bug recently ?
<sergiusens> om26er: that is a common operator gimmick when the network is congested
<sergiusens> it always gives you feedback before ringing
<om26er> bug 1365448
<ubot5> bug 1365448 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Screen turns on but no notification or sound for incoming call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365448
<om26er> sergiusens, ^
<om26er> that's not operator problem.
<sergiusens> oh, that's different
<om26er> syslog attached shows something from apparmor
<davmor2> om26er: seems to be working fine here
<davmor2> popey: do you get a notification when you ring your mako?
<om26er> davmor2, its not an always happening issue, I just found myself in this state. Plus I reflashed my phone just a few hours ago.
<popey> davmor2: dunno, my phone keeps crashing
<mpt> seb128, did you fix the Ubuntu shape on apps in the “Notifications” screen, or would you like a bug report for it?
<seb128> mpt, I fixed it, what image are you using?
<ogra_> seb128, seemingly rtm
<seb128> ogra_, ?
<ogra_> seb128, i walked him through to install the latest rtm above
<ogra_> so latest rtm image it is
<seb128> weird
<seb128> mpt, are those icons supposed to be ubuntushaped or not?
<ogra_> (in which the change isnt present, i can confirm that)
<ogra_> the utopic image has rounded corners ... rtm doesnt
<seb128> I wish fixes would flow back to rtm
<ogra_> someone needs to land them there
<mpt> seb128, it says “14.10 (r22)”
<seb128> should the rtm distro be listed on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings ?
<seb128> r22?
<seb128> doesn't sound like rtm
<seb128> or did we get 6 images since this morning
<ogra_> hmm, no, that definitely isnt rtm
<mpt> seb128, it’s from “ubuntu-device-flash --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed”
<mpt> Is that not what I’m supposed to be using either?
<ogra_> you are
<ogra_> but thats not whats on your device
<seb128> mpt, not sure, ogra should know
<seb128> but your device has 14.10 not 14.09
<seb128> which is weird
<sergiusens> ogra_: if it's a mako it can be, right?
<ogra_> oh, mako
<ogra_> yeah
<cwayne1> mzanetti: just tried dronefly with a 2.0 drone
<cwayne1> controls work like a charm, nothing from the camera though
<ogra_> seb128, {os|lsb}-release havent been changed ...
<sergiusens> seb128: the 14.09 thing is more a cause of confusion
<ogra_> right
<mpt> 14.09 > 14.10? :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, we should really show the channel name in the settings
<seb128> mpt, no, but seems like the fix is in utopic, not 14.09
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/mako/index.json
<sergiusens> confirms, mako is 22
<ogra_> someone needs to explicitly land that
<seb128> mpt, bugfixes don't flow naturally to rtm
<ogra_> seb128, ??
<ogra_> bugfixed flow easily
<sergiusens> ogra_: I thought there was supposed to be a feature for channel switching
<ogra_> you just need to ask for them being moved over
<sergiusens> where it would show the current channel
<ogra_> (as long as the landing doesnt contain other stuff indeed)
<seb128> ogra_, well, seems like not easily enough to have that fix in ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, i thinkits rather the fact that ken does merged landings of multiple branches all the time
<sergiusens> seb128: it's a pain for me to get stuff in rtm as you still need double testing
<seb128> ogra_, well, settings is busy fixing issues
<ogra_> which makes landing for him easier
<seb128> so we get ton of changes and landings yes
<ogra_> but you will also have feature changes in the set
<ogra_> bugfix only landings should just go through by definition
<seb128> ogra_, no, we don't
<seb128> well, nothing that is not required for rtm
<cwayne1> mardy: ping
<mzanetti> cwayne1: yay!
<mzanetti> cwayne1: that's great news that it works fine.
<cwayne1> mzanetti: yeah!
<cwayne1> i was super excited as soon as I saw that G+ post and had to try it right away :D
<mzanetti> cwayne1: hmm... camera shouldn't be too hard
<mpt> Sooooo … Any suggestion of what image I should flash for testing?
<mzanetti> cwayne1: thing is, I only have a 1.0, so hard to test
<ogra_> mpt, yu got the right image (at least for mako)
<cwayne1> hmm
<cwayne1> mzanetti: maybe i should bring 2.0 to devices sprint for you to test with :P
<mzanetti> cwayne1: heh, that'd be great :D
<mzanetti> also for us to play with
<mzanetti> cwayne1: well, I can give it a shot to blindly add support for the HD stuff, now that I know where to find testers :)
<mzanetti> can I ping you occationally with some beta click packages for it?
<cwayne1> mzanetti: absolutely
<jgdx> Good day, all
<jgdx> seb128, think so. What does list-modems say for SimManager.SubscriberNumbers?
<seb128> jgdx, is that script supposed to block for like 30s?
<jgdx> yeah
<jgdx> talking to nsa I think
<seb128> lol
<seb128> jgdx, SubscriberNumbers =
<seb128> e.g no value
<mardy> cwayne1: pong
<seb128> is that working for anyone on krillin?
<jgdx> seb128, right, so that's probably your sim provider's fault
<jgdx> seb128, and the blocking is due to the call wait/forward setting being on the network, not locally, on the sim
<seb128> k
<seb128> jgdx, sim provider's fault? that seems weird to me
<cwayne1> mardy: heya, so if i wanted an icon to show up for a click-packaged account-plugin, where would i put it?
<seb128> jgdx, shouldn't "get your number" be a standard/supported thing?
<jgdx> seb128, I think it's optional and some just don't register it there
<seb128> there is no other way to get the number?
<jgdx> seb128, I would think, but from reading various bugs and specs, it's not
<jgdx> seb128, iPhone let's you input it yourself :|
<seb128> :-/
<jgdx> s/let's/lets
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<mardy> cwayne1: somewhere in your account plugin, and you'd write its relative path in the .provider file
<mardy> cwayne1: "relative" means "relative to the root dir of your click package"
<derek-g> is everyone here super-excited about new coming way to package Linux systems (http://0pointer.net/blog/revisiting-how-we-put-together-linux-systems.html) ?
<ogra_> not at all, nope
<derek-g> ogra_, I'm like "not soon enough Lennart - not soon enough!"
<jibel> seb128, I updated bug 1365401, the problem is that the .mo is simply not there.
<ubot5> bug 1365401 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound.mo not in language-pack-touch-XX" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365401
<mandel> charles_, this is for you => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/properties/+merge/233348
<mandel> charles_, I'll create a branch for the click scope to use the new methods to set the information of the application and will propose a merge asap
<seb128> jibel, k, seems like a bug for langpack-o-matic/pitti
<seb128> pitti, hey, where is the list of the templates that should go in -touch langpacks?
<derek-g> ogra_, no srsly - I love the idea. current linux packaging sux.
<mandel> charles_, will later update the qml so that the browser can use this and will propose a system settings change so that click updates are shown too
<pitti> seb128: yep, I'm currently investigatging this; ah, there's a bug report
<seb128> pitti, yeah, please reassign as appropriate ;-)
<pitti> seb128, jibel: I'll build fresh langpacks to fix that, we could do with a fresh upstream update anyw
<pitti> ay
<seb128> pitti, danke
<jibel> pitti, merci
<seb128> pitti, looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/langpack-o-matic/main/revision/497 ... it's weird, indicator-power was in this list but yet it's displayed translated?
<pitti> seb128: yes, that was not the cause of that bug, just some cleanup
<pitti> seb128: these three indicators can't be directly translated in LP in their projects, they need an ubuntu upload
<seb128> pitti, what was making the mo missing from the langpack?
<seb128> just to know for next time
<mandel> Elleo_, I'd like to land the following => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/expose-logger/+merge/225685
<pitti> seb128: this commit was just for merge-touch-upstream-translations which will update translations from trunk (for quicker turnaround), it doens't remove translations
<pitti> seb128: well, that's what I'm still trying to figure out; they were still present last week
<seb128> k
<pitti> but then I apparently did something wrong when constructing one of the latest updates
<seb128> let me know when you found it
<seb128> find
<rickspencer3> cyphermox_, is the BT indicator supposed to disappear after I turn off BT, or is that a bug?
<pitti> rickspencer3: FTR, you can switch it back on in system-settings, but I'd still consider it a bug
<pitti> curiously we had had exactly the same bug on the desktop until early utopic
<pitti> now it just gets grayed out
<rickspencer3> pitti,  interesting
<rickspencer3> pitti, it's quite annoying to not be able to toggle it there
 * ogra_ thought that was a design decision 
<rickspencer3> I logged a bug a while back, but I want to ascertain if it's by design :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, interesting ... if so, a decision made by someone who doesn't use the phone?
<pitti> well, if that's an explicit decision, it's IMHO a really bad one
<ogra_> could be
<nik90_> pitti: hey, can I make a request to backport autopkgtest 3.4 to trusty pls :) ?
<pitti> as it doesn't give you any clue how to revert the action
<ogra_> i dont know if our designers dogfood what they design :P
<rickspencer3> mpt, JohnLea ^ I'm asking about the fact that when I toggle off BT in the indicator, it makes the BT indicator disappear
<rickspencer3> I'm curious if this is a bug or is by design?
<rickspencer3> in any case, it is currently one of my most serious annoyances on the phone :)
<pitti> nik90_: you can just download and use the .deb on trusty, but I can file a backport request, yes
<nik90_> pitti: that's what I did yesterday
<nik90_> pitti: but I would lose out on updates then to autopkgtest
<JohnLea> rickspencer3, this problem came up in user testing and should be fixed by the updated indicator reveal interaction
<pitti> nik90_: how do you mean?
<rickspencer3> JohnLea, wow, we had to user test that?
<rickspencer3> we really need more dogfooding :)
<pitti> nik90_: oh, you mean if there will be any SRUs to autopkgtest
<nik90_> pitti: as in if you issue an update say 3.4.1, then I won't get it if I install the deb
<rickspencer3> JohnLea, can you tell me more about "updated indicator reveal interaction"?
<pitti> nik90_: yeah, I just synced 3.4.1 to utopic :)
<rickspencer3> that sounds like feature work, and I haven't heard any plans for that
<pitti> nik90_: but it's the same with backports, they also need an explicit update
<nik90_> pitti: oh
<ogra_> rickspencer3, shake your phone til the indicators reveal
<ogra_> :)
<JohnLea> rickspencer3, no, we didn't need to test for it, we knew it was an issue before testing, that's why a solution was already designed for this exact problem before user testing was even complete ;-)  But user testing validated this issue
<pitti> nik90_: TBH, if you want the latest and greatest, just run it out of git -- that's what we do on our production CI
<rickspencer3> JohnLea, so, my second question ... is there feature work that you expect to happen to fix that?
<JohnLea> rickspencer3, hard to describe, best way to understand it to play with the prototype we have built
<rickspencer3> I'll take that as a "yes" you are expecting feature work to fix it
<nik90_> pitti: ah ok. Will do that
<JohnLea> rickspencer3, yup ;-)
<pitti> nik90_: you still need a trusty-backports?
<JohnLea> rickspencer3, if you would like to play with the prototype ping vesa and he can send to the launchpad link (I don't have it to hand)
<nik90_> pitti: I suppose not. I can just ask people to get the latest and greatest from https://gitorious.org/autopkgtest
<pitti> nik90_: err no, not that one -- git://git.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git :)
<nik90_> pitti: althought that repo seems empty
<nik90_> pitti: ah yes
<nik90_> I wondered
<pitti> Vcs-Git:
<pitti> nik90_: and then just replace "adt-run" with /your/checkout/dir/run-from-checkout
<nik90_> pitti: ack
<JohnLea> rickspencer3, we discussed this at the phone execution and phone leaders meeting yesterday so it is on ppl's radar.  Next step for this specific item is for Vesa to have a meeting with dednick, this is booked in.  BTW, we are tracking resolutions to the user testing issues in the following sheet https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1lpOjog_XSXyu4RRAxNjFIju0IGoJ4GgIy5W6adbQcao/edit#gid=1175362251
<mpt> rickspencer3, we didn’t need user testing to reveal the problem (it was flagged last year), we needed user testing to be persuasive enough about it :-)
<rickspencer3> not sure who was arguing about it, but
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<rickspencer3> so long as we fix it
<rickspencer3> it's quite vexing
<rickspencer3> however, at least toggling it off doesn't freeze the phone anymore :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, do you turn it off that often? is that to spare battery?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<seb128> does it make that much difference? I used to do that on my android phone, but figured out that bt wasn't using that much, I usually just turn data off nowadays
<seb128> (same on my ubuntu phone, though that one doesn't last for a week without charge so I can't tell much of the impact of bt)
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<seb128> k, good to know
<rickspencer3> if I turn off bluetooth, my phone makes it through the night charged
<rickspencer3> if I leave it on, it is flat in the morning
<seb128> (and weird at the same time)
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, my other option is to ensure that my BT earbuds are really off
<rickspencer3> but it's so much easier to just turn of BT on the phone
<seb128> oh, that only happen if you have devices connected?
<rickspencer3> seb128, I assume so, yeah
<seb128> k, that explains why I see little impact ;-)
<seb128> I only connect my car to bt
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> seb128, the other issue is, sometimes my BT earbuds are connected, but in my pocket
<rickspencer3> and the phone has no way to know I can't hear :)
<seb128> hehe
<rickspencer3> I guess I could be more vigilant about turning off the earbuds, but using the UI on the phone is so much simpler and also definitive
<seb128> I got bitten a few times by that
<seb128> connected to the laptop for testing
<rickspencer3> hehe
<seb128> and the phone was set on autoconnect
<didrocks> or implement NFC in a chip that you put in your ears ;)
<seb128> and I was wondering why the sound was not working on the phone anymore :p
<rickspencer3> hehe
<seb128> speaking of annoyance
<seb128> is anyone working on the fact that the clock is often off by a few minutes when waking up?
<seb128> I've been late a few times recently due to that
<seb128> "oh, it's only 41, still some time"
<seb128> where it was like 46
<seb128> charles, ^
<hackersarchangel> morning everyone
<rickspencer3> seb128, oh man, glad to hear that is happening to someone else
<rickspencer3> its happening way less than it used to though
<rickspencer3> seb128, we for sure need a bug report for that, I think
<seb128> yeah, still happening though
<jibel> seb128, rickspencer3 there was a bug for that and mark fix released, but obviously not fixed. I'll file a new one.
<seb128> jibel, thanks, that's what I though
<rickspencer3> thanks jibel
<rickspencer3> jibel, could you please tell me in the link when you have it, and if you include info that I could add to the bug when I observe the issue, that would be super great :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, the output from the command mentioned on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1328646/comments/36 is probably useful
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328646 in Unity 8 "Clock out of sync on resume from suspend" [Critical,Fix released]
<seb128> of course now that I want to try that the clock is correct
<dbarth> seb128: hey
<dbarth> seb128: i think https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-system-settings/location-apps/+merge/232575 is in better shape now
<rickspencer3> seb128, right, exactly :)
<rickspencer3> it's a very "sometimes" thing
<cyphermox_> rickspencer3: it is supposed to disappear, but most agree that's wrong :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, why dont i see ro.adb.secure on mako ... did we explicitly rip that out ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I have no knowledge of that
<ogra_> hmm, k
<mvo_> alex-abreu: hi, would you mind if I upload https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/unity-webapps-qml/update-deps/+merge/233023 ? trivial change - or will a new version land anyway soon(ish)?
<sergiusens> Saviq: hey, how easily can you reproduce the hintsystem issue?
<sergiusens> is it just reboot until it happens?
<alex-abreu> mvo_, you can definitely do it yes
<mvo_> thanks!
<charles> seb128, that sounds similar to the rendering bug that dednick fixed recently in unity8
<seb128> cyphermox_, if you need a bug for tracking that, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1285951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285951 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "bluetooth indicator disappears after turning off bluetooth" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charles> seb128, how recently did the the "clock is off by a few minutes" bug happen to you?
<seb128> charles, yeah, that's still happening though (and the indicator info are correct on dbus)
<seb128> charles, 15 minutes ago on the current rtm image
<Saviq> sergiusens, flashing triggers it especially, reboots not so much
<Saviq> sergiusens, so like 75% of flashes I end up with the hint being wrong
<charles> seb128, just to confirm I'm reading you correctly, the time string that the indicator's putting out on the bus is the correct time, but the time being rendered on the screen is out of sync & wrong?
<sergiusens> Saviq: on mako, right? I'm doing that with no luck
<seb128> charles, correct
<seb128> charles,
<Saviq> sergiusens, both mako and krillin
<seb128> charles, the lock screen/indicator were indicating 28 and the dbus call/real clock was 32
<Saviq> sergiusens, I'm not wiping though
<sergiusens> Saviq: when it happens to you again, can you run udevadm --debug trigger --subsystem-match=block
<sergiusens> Saviq: I wiped and didn't; same
<Saviq> sergiusens, flashing now, let's see
<charles> seb128, open a unity8 ticket for it and ping dednick about it, this sounds like a variant of bug #1328646
<ubot5> bug 1328646 in Unity 8 "Clock out of sync on resume from suspend" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328646
<seb128> charles, k, jibel said he would open a bug
<charles> ack
<sergiusens> Saviq: thanks; I'm trying to avoid a workaround here :-)
<charles> jibel, you might want to reference back to 1328646 and when you file & ping dednick, since this sounds like a similar bug or a regression to that
<charles> jibel, could you send me the bug # after you file it?
<jibel> charles, it is not a regression, more likely similar bug but the time difference is just a few minutes
<cwayne1> mardy: so i included an icon in my click pkg and used a relative path in the .provider, but nothing shows up still
<mardy> cwayne1: what version of ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts do you have installed?
<cwayne1> mardy: 0.4+14.10.20140827-0ubuntu1
<mardy> cwayne1: this fix landed just yesterday: 0.4+14.10.20140903-0ubuntu1
<cwayne1> mardy: ah ok
<cwayne1> mardy: did it land in rtm as well
<jibel> rickspencer3, charles bug 1365530
<ubot5> bug 1365530 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Time in indicator out of sync on resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365530
<mardy> cwayne1: I don't know, sorry
<cwayne1> mardy: looks like its not in RTM yet, got it working on devel-proposed
<ogra_> bzoltan, i think you missed my ping earlier, how is the sdk landing for the adbd swithc looking ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  landed today on both Utopic and Trusty
<bzoltan> ogra_:  feel free to test
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> well, i ran into some unexpected behavior on krillin first ...
<ogra_> but good to know it landed ... that was the last external change i needed
<bzoltan> ogra_:  if you have the 3.1.1+14.10.20140903.3-0ubuntu1 version of the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu package then it should do the trick
<ogra_> bzoltan, awesome, perfect !
<hackersarchangel> new bug, not sure if it’s Google (I doubt it) or the Accounts program. When adding a Google account, instead of exiting the tool that creates them it goes to an Ubuntu page.
<hackersarchangel> And since I can’t exit that without hitting cancel or closing System-Settings, it doesn’t make the account.
<ogra_> hackersarchangel, the html is slightly to big ... there is an accept button next to the cancel
<ogra_> try scrolling sideways
<hackersarchangel> I mean once I hit that.
<hackersarchangel> It then asks me for permission to accept Ubuntu for the various components.
<hackersarchangel> Then it dumps me to the Ubuntu page instead of exiting.
<dobey> hackersarchangel: that sounds like a bug in the oauth plug-in in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<hackersarchangel> Ok, I wasn’t sure where to label it so I didn’t even file anything.
<dobey> or in online-accounts itself possibly
<hackersarchangel> But I agree that sounds right.
<dobey> file it against ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<hackersarchangel> Just something I noticed trying to re-add my Google accounts for work/personal.
<hackersarchangel> Ok.
<hackersarchangel> Will do.
<ogra_> note down the channel and image number in the bug too
<seb128> dbarth, mardy: is that location panel working for you? here it lists camera + 3 empty lines (e.g without title/icons)
<hackersarchangel> ok so channel utopic-proposed, #221
<hackersarchangel> correct?
<ogra_> yep
<hackersarchangel> Awesome. I’m contributing in some small way!
<ogra_> most of us test the rtm image (which due to extra QA is a bit behind)
<ogra_> so it is important to know in advance that th eutopic image is broken before we sync that stuff over into rtm
<hackersarchangel> Right. Is RTM just the utpoic image?
<hackersarchangel> **utopic
<hackersarchangel> or is that somewhere else (I’m using Multi-Rom to image my phone)
<ogra_> rtm is the "release to manufacturer" image that will be sent out to OEMs that build phones
<dbarth> seb128: the 3 empty lines are probably the same issues i fixed in that location branch
<ogra_> packages that enter utopic need an extra sync into a special archive
<ogra_> to show up in rtm
<seb128> dbarth, what location branch?
<dbarth> seb128: the trust store registers all access requests, even fom unconfined apps
<dbarth> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-system-settings/location-apps/+merge/232575
<ogra_> we have a group of QA people explicitly testing each bit that is supposed to be synced
<hackersarchangel> Gotcha, so I personally am not able to test RTM because it’s not public (like I was already thinking)
<ogra_> it is public :)
<hackersarchangel> Also what language is this being coded in because I’m willing to at least make an effort to help in coding as well.
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/mako/
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels |grep rtm
<ogra_> ;)
<hackersarchangel> Ah. That may not be in Multi-Rom, and that’s my only problem is I need this phone for a daily driver and I can’t seem to nail it down just yet.
<hackersarchangel> A couple of broken things with my carrier I think, but I need to have a good sit-down and look at it.
<hackersarchangel> Mainly trying to troubleshoot SMS issues, once I get that fixed I can make this my daily driver.
 * ogra_ uses his ubuntu phone as daily driver :) 
<hackersarchangel> ogra_, any idea as to why I can make phone calls but not send SMS? Or at least where to start digging, syslog wasn’t helpful in debugging.
<ogra_> what device is that ? nexus4 ?
<dobey> Tassadar: hi. any chance to get the ubuntu-rtm channels building for hammerhead?
<Tassadar> uuh
<Tassadar> um
<Tassadar> not sure there's the space for it
<Tassadar> how long version history do you need (this includes deltas)?
<dobey> i don't know, deltas would be good to have, yes
<hackersarchangel> nexus 5
<hackersarchangel> using an MVNO on Sprint
<hackersarchangel> and it’s not MMS I’m worried about
<Tassadar> dobey: devel-proposed has 20 right now
<Tassadar> I'll add rtm with 5
<Tassadar> *devel-proposed has 10
<dobey> oh, 20 is way too many
<dobey> maybe make devel-proposed have 5 too?
<dobey> hmm, i wonder what is required exactly on the server, for it to work with system-image
<Chipaca> kenvandine: hiya. any chance you'll be shepherding verterok's tests branch through the train?
<Tassadar> dobey: what's different in rtm?
<Tassadar> also, which channel of rtm?
<Tassadar> because ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm is just a "flavour", it has several channels
<dobey> right, it has 14.09 and 14.09-proposed
<kenvandine> Chipaca, yes, i plan to
<dobey> 14.09-proposed would be the one to start with i guess
<Tassadar> of 14.09 and 14.09 proposed have the same sheme as devel and devel-proposed, it takes less space
<Tassadar> (the images are shared between them)
<Tassadar> okay, I'll add those to
<Tassadar> two
<dobey> ok
<Chipaca> kenvandine: excellentastic
<Tassadar> I wonder if my android app can handle ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/ path (it has two levels
<Tassadar> )
<hackersarchangel> ogra_ it’s a Nexus 5 on Sprint’s network using an MVNO
<Chipaca> kenvandine: i'll be building on the tests tomorrow when adding functionality to the helper, thus why i asked
<kenvandine> Chipaca, cool
<Chipaca> i'm sure "thus why" is wrong
<Chipaca> anyway. tea and code.
<Tassadar> hmm
<dobey> Tassadar: do you know if the actual server reuires the python/etc bits? or can i just rsync static content?
<Tassadar> well the things which generate the server content need python
<sergiusens> Saviq: no luck?
<Tassadar> if you just wanna host it, you just need webserver
<Tassadar> oh, 14.09 and 14.09-proposed are just aliases
<Tassadar> that's solved then)
<dobey> Tassadar: right. i'm just wondering if i need to run the python on the server, or if i can run it locally and then rsync the output somewhere
<Tassadar> you can run it locally
<dobey> Tassadar: because i have 4TB of RAID locally, and a hosting plan with basically infinite space. so i was thinking maybe i could set up something to get them built locally, and host the images on my web host
<Saviq> sergiusens, had problems flashing...
<Saviq> sergiusens, but the dbus call comes up empty now...
<cwayne1> mzanetti: btw, could you send me a .click for the latest release of tagger?
<sergiusens> Saviq: empty? that's more concerning
<Saviq> sergiusens, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8234208/
<sergiusens> Saviq: what if you specify a partition? (append p[1-9])
<dobey> anyway, need to get lunch
<Saviq> sergiusens, all empty
<Saviq> sergiusens, firing udevadm now
<sergiusens> pitti: is that possible ^^
<Saviq> sergiusens, still empty... :/
<sergiusens> Saviq: I don't understand how this is possible
<Saviq> sergiusens, shall I reboot or pick some more details up from the device?
<sergiusens> Saviq: maybe udisks2 died, can you kill it?
<Tassadar> oh wait
<Tassadar> devel is alias of 14.09
<Tassadar> not the other way around
<Tassadar> interesting
<Saviq> sergiusens, still empty ¿?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i found a new branch from diego for the update on battery stuff, i created a MP for it to see if we get a CI build
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i haven't looked at it closely yet
<sergiusens> Saviq: missing an arg
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, great thanks
<Saviq> sergiusens, you mean the actual partition path?
<Saviq> sergiusens, still empty
<Saviq> sergiusens, I started with the path
<sergiusens> Saviq: adb shell gdbus introspect --system -p -d org.freedesktop.UDisks2 -o /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/mmcblk0 /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/mmcblk0p2 | grep System
<jgdx> kenvandine, seb128, time for a review of a small fix? https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1365167-numerous-custom-background-issues/+merge/233376
<seb128> jgdx, k
<Tassadar> dobey: okay, it is generating the images, will be ready in about an hour
<Tassadar> it is following flo on the s-i.u.com, so it will start at image version 22
<seb128> jgdx, those issue are not that numerous btw
<pmcgowan> seb128, just 3 ;) I exaggerate
<jgdx> seb128, pat's words :p
<jgdx> also, there were three issues, so…
<seb128> pmcgowan, btw it's suboptimal to list differents issue in one report like that
<seb128> it makes it confusing to know what to do when you fix only 1 of the issues
<seb128> list the bug to be closed? don't? hold on the other fixes? open new bugs
<seb128> it also makes crossed discussions about the different points confusing
<seb128> or said differently, please don't do that ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, ugh... merge conflict in his branch, that complicates things
<seb128> kenvandine, who?
<kenvandine> seb128, in this branch he's using the BatteryInfo from the battery panel
<kenvandine> diego
<seb128> ah
<pmcgowan> seb128, I thought they were related, but ack
<kenvandine> i assume that is different than what he did in the other branch that you didn't like right?
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, he was using qtsystems
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> though the battery info are buggy on krillin
<kenvandine> so this is better then
<seb128> like the last charge info is sometime weird
<seb128> jgdx, that background branch is buggy for me, if I pick an image and do "cancel" it's added to customs anyway... is that wanted, it feels wrong
<jgdx> seb128, that's the core of the issue
<kenvandine> i guess i need to fix the conflicts and resubmit
<seb128> jgdx, "cancel" feels wrong, and that dialog has no title, it's confusing
<seb128> jgdx, I guess the first step imports, then the dialog is a "do you want to use it"?
<seb128> but having no title and just "cancel"/"define" doesn't convey that
<seb128> to me it looked like "cancel the import?"
<seb128> pmcgowan, ^
<jgdx> where is that?
<jgdx> I get "Preview" then "Cancel" / "Set"
<seb128> jgdx, background panel :p
<seb128> I click "add image"
<seb128> pick one in gallery
<pmcgowan> seb128, agree its confusing
<seb128> click "pick" (or whatever is the right button in english)
<seb128> it bounces me back to u-s-s with a preview of that image
<seb128> with a dialog with no title
<seb128> and "cancel" "set" buttons at the bottom
<seb128> if you do "cancel" there it adds the image anyway
<seb128> which is confusing
<seb128> I liked it better before when it was undoing the action
<jgdx> that part is not quite up to speed with the design, I think it would make sense if it was
<jgdx> dialog with no title though, I get a semi transparent title
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it's just that I can't read it on that image/with that contrast
<seb128> I see it after rotating
<jgdx> that step should be "Choose Area" really. And you should be able to zoom/pan the image.
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, at default of having that, the buttons should be like
<seb128> "import only" "set as current"
<seb128> or something like that
<seb128> rather than "cancel" "define"
<seb128> speaking of "set as current"
<seb128> is the "unlock with pin" dialog from the unity8 lock supposed to use the custom image like the lock screen itself?
<seb128> Saviq, mterry, ^ do you know?
<Saviq> seb128, yes
<Saviq> seb128, ah wait
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> dunno
<mterry> seb128, what's the unlock with pin dialog?
<Saviq> don't think so
<Saviq> mterry, passcode lockscreen vs. set passcode
<mterry> Saviq, seb128: ah you mean the background image for the greeter -- design asked that we *not* use it for the lockscreen
<seb128> mterry, sorry, passcode
<seb128> whatever is the second option in security
<seb128> the one where you put some digits to unlock your greeter
<seb128> shrug
<mterry> seb128, right -- design wanted that to be the purple background
<seb128> the background story is poor
<seb128> like you pick a custom bg
<seb128> it's used in lock
<seb128> but not in dialpad unlock
<seb128> and then dash does it own stuff not using the image either
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> if I open a bug it should be against ubuntu-ux then I guess?
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> mterry, btw, I tried to change from swipe unlock to passcode unlock from setting on current rtm this morning, I got an error about the auth type not supported and the ui then displayed "unlock with passphrase" selected
<pitti> sergiusens: sorry, was in a meeting -- possible that the gdbus introspect is empty? that usually means that this object doesn't exist
<pitti> Saviq: ^
<seb128> mterry, is that known?
<pitti> Saviq, sergiusens: check udisksctl dump ?
<seb128> mterry, I picked "swipe" and it changed it without asking me anything
<sergiusens> pitti: yeah, the calling was wrong
<mterry> seb128, I'm investigating some weirdness around password switching and policykit and all that right now
<mterry> seb128, not asking anything is expected
<mterry> seb128, if you've already authenticated recently
<mterry> seb128, that's policykit caching your auth
<sergiusens> pitti: should of known about that tool sooner! thanks :-)
<pitti> sergiusens: heh :)
<Saviq> pitti, sergiusens http://paste.ubuntu.com/8234473/
<sergiusens> Saviq: so     HintSystem:                 false
<Saviq> sergiusens, ah
<sergiusens> for mmcblk0p*
<Saviq> sergiusens, and I think I had too many paths after the gdbus call...
<Saviq> somehow I got convinced that's needed
<sergiusens> Saviq: is that after running udevadm?
<seb128> jgdx, what do you use "fix commited "for btw? (asking because that's the second time I see you use it in a way that feels wrong to me)
<sergiusens> Saviq: gdbus confuses me a bit tbh
<Saviq> sergiusens, yes
<sergiusens> I always end up installing qdbus
<Saviq> sergiusens, udevadm doesn't help
<sergiusens> pitti: so what if running udevadm trigger doesn't help? Any other suggestion based on ogra_s comment of not restarting udev at all?
<jgdx> seb128, merged
<seb128> jgdx, when do you use "fix released" then?
<seb128> jgdx, fix commited is an "open" status
<Saviq> seb128, at least https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone shows actual dialogs
<seb128> e.g it makes the bug still listed
<Saviq> seb128, I didn't see any visual designs of that though
<pitti> sergiusens: for marking a device as internal? did you check that it's correct in udevadm info --export-db ?
<chris______> can someone help me install the new Ibuntu 14.04 this is my first time here
<pitti> sergiusens: i. e. did the value get applied, and thus is it a problem on the udev/rule or udisks side?
<seb128> Saviq, well, that's the settings side, not the greeter one
<Saviq> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8234792/
<Saviq> seb128, yes, didn't you ask about the settings side (for setting PIN)?
<Saviq> aaagh
<Saviq> passcode
<jgdx> seb128, I mainly use statuses for my own benefit. To remember where they are. If that's wrong, I'm happy to change my wicked ways
<seb128> Saviq, not, I asked about the unity8 screen you get when unlocking the screen
<chris______> really not sure how this works how do i speak with someone to help me
<sergiusens> pitti: from Saviq's pastebin above, I don't see anything that matches UDISK in there
<seb128> jgdx, well, when a fix is uploaded to the distro we use "fix released" so the bug is seen as closed
<Saviq> seb128, ok, I'm lost then
<sergiusens> pitti: so the udev rule didn't apply
<hackersarchangel> chris______: refer to the topic
<seb128> jgdx, I assume that's the right one for 1221908
 * Saviq reads question again
<hackersarchangel> it’s linked to the install guide
<hackersarchangel> if any of that is unfamiliar to you, it’s not recommended to try it as it’s still development software
<seb128> mterry, k, let me know if you need debug info from my log (or from the next time it happens
<pitti> sergiusens: is there a bug # for all that? I've only ever heard bits and pieces of that problem, but don't have the whole picture; a bug is better to attach all the udev/udisks debug data to
<jgdx> seb128, okay
<sergiusens> pitti: it's the bug you commented on
<chris______> hackers archangel where do i find the topic?
<pitti> sergiusens: so udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=block doesn't help?
<sergiusens> Saviq: can you attach this data there?
<pitti> sergiusens: with --verbose it even shows what it does, mmcblk should be amongst it
<sergiusens> pitti: nope; I'm just a middleman here, I can't reproduce; it's basically me passing messages between you and Saviq
<chris______> where do i find a topic?
<Saviq> pitti, sergiusens http://paste.ubuntu.com/8234974/
<seb128> Saviq, well, it feels weird that if you set an unlock bg, the lock screen display it, but then you swipe the artwork away and you get the purple default one with a dialpad on top to enter your passcode, then you unlock and get yet another one for the dash
<Saviq> and still HintSystem false
<pitti> Saviq: right, that should apply any udev rle
<pitti> rule
<pitti> Saviq: what is the udev rule in question?
<sergiusens> pitti: ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="mmcblk0*", ENV{UDISKS_SYSTEM}="1"
<Saviq> that
<pitti> oh
<sergiusens> pitti: I wonder if it's the ACTION
<pitti> where's "change"?
<pitti> yeah, it needs that too
<pitti> and udevadm trigger defaults to "change"
<pitti> --action=add if you want to do that
<sergiusens> pitti: what's the syntax for doing that? ACTION="add|change" ?
<pitti> (but don't do that)
<pitti> right
<sergiusens> Saviq: might hacking that in without a reboot?
<sergiusens> I'll add that to lxc-android-config
<Saviq> sergiusens, checking
<Saviq> sergiusens, \o/
<sergiusens> thanks pitti and Saviq
<pitti> cool!
<Saviq> sergiusens, so think that'll fix the issue?
<sergiusens> no just need to figure out if we need to run udevadm once the system settles
<sergiusens> Saviq: well you had to un udevadm yourself
<seb128> jgdx, the "remove" menu you get if you hold press on the image doesn't seem to be in the spec (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance#Phone)?
<jgdx> seb128, true. I sat that branch back to WIP. I have an idea on how to address the bug and your comments.
<nik90_> seb128: hey, is there any particular reason why settings-app doesn't use the header to show the search field like the address book, clock app does?
<nik90_> seb128: I could propose a MP for it if you want.
<seb128> jgdx, the popup was already there ... is that wanted? I'm asking because it's limited to the previous rectangle which means there are only a few chars that fits, which doesn't look good, especially in locales where the word to fit is longer than english
<seb128> nik90_, let me find you the bug, matthew wontfixed that
<jgdx> seb128, I don't know.
<seb128> jgdx, ok, I'm going to just file the bug
<jgdx> seb128, thanks.
<nik90_> seb128: oh :/
<seb128> nik90_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1351091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351091 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Please move search to header" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<Tassadar> dobey: okay, the image is ready
<Tassadar> and it looks like my app can handle the flavour name, nice
<Tassadar> but is there anything different in ubuntu-rtm? Oo
<seb128> jgdx, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1365577
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365577 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[background] "remove" action in context menu is ellipsized" [Low,New]
<hackersarchangel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+filebug/656cd69e-3449-11e4-b8d4-d485646cd9a4?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 656 in mplayer (Ubuntu) "mplayer should use esd by default" [Medium,Invalid]
<hackersarchangel> ....
<hackersarchangel> lemme get a proper link xD
<hackersarchangel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1365569
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365569 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Google Account not created" [Undecided,New]
<hackersarchangel> There we go. Finally had a moment to get it all filled out and such.
<sergiusens> pitti: mind eyeballing this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8237747/ please?
<seb128> Saviq, mterry: opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1365578 ... feel free to reassing to ubuntu-ux or whatever is the right triaging
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365578 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlock screens have different backgrounds" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> Tassadar: it's a different distribution on launchpad. all the packages aren't the same as in the normal utopic channels, and it's the focus of testing right now, so it would be good to be able to run it on n5 too
<Tassadar> kay.
<Tassadar> the 14.09 is empty btw, and I'll have to manually enable it once it has images in it
<Tassadar> so notify me when an image is proposed if you remember or need the not-proposed channel
<seb128> mterry, Saviq: are the "show indicators/launcher on greeter" settings supposed to work, or did the unity8 side didn't land?
<Saviq> seb128, on rtm is in silo 7
<Saviq> seb128, in utopic it landed last week
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> I'm on rtm
<seb128> seems like the settings landing without unity
<seb128> which means we show uis that don't work
<seb128> but if that's pending fix that's good enough ;-)
<kenvandine> bfiller, is there a bug to track the work to make dialer-app use the dialpad sounds settings?
<bfiller> kenvandine: I think I forgot to do that, let me file one now
<kenvandine> bfiller, thx
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> bfiller, kenvandine, thanks
<bfiller> kenvandine, salem_ : https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1365583
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365583 in telephony-service "honor dial pad settings from system settings" [High,New]
<nik90_> charles: would you like to me test https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1354400-add-snooze/+merge/233154 ? Or should I rather wait for the silo PPA?
<nik90_> charles: sry just too excited to wait :P
<charles> hm, I thought thostr_ was adding that to a silo already, but I don't see it and looks like he's EODed
<charles> nik90_, maybe tedg could make a silo for us
<charles> no, he's afk too
<nik90_> charles: no worries
<charles> nik90_, so it'll likely be a couple of hours; if you want to test now go ahead and do it w/o the silo :)
<nik90_> charles: but we should try to silo it in before we hit traincon-0..otherwise we will be blocked for some time
<charles> nik90_, +1
<salem_> bfiller, ok, I can fix this the telephony-service
<bfiller> salem_: cool, just sync with kenvandine on the name of the new setting
<salem_> bfiller, ok
<dobey> Tassadar: cool, thanks
<Elleo_> mandel: sounds a reasonable plan to me, I'm on holiday sailing at the moment, so can't really look at anything until monday I'm afaid
<dobey> Elleo_: i believe the correct phrasing of that statement is "I'm on a boat!"
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone else have no network indicator on #221 ?
<hackersarchangel> It’s been sporadic with me.
<hackersarchangel> Was doing it on 219 and 220 as well I think.
<ahayzen> usually a restart would resolve  but i just did maybe another is required
<hackersarchangel> Well it’s not consistent for me though. Almost as if it’s not pulling the state of the network
<ahayzen> hackersarchangel, yeah it has been the same for me over the past few images strange
<ahayzen> davmor2, popey, have you seen the network indicator sometimes not appearing after boot?
<hackersarchangel> mkay so it’s not a specific to one person issue.
<ahayzen> hackersarchangel, exactly thought i may have just broken something
<dobey> ahayzen: what device?
<ahayzen> dobey, nexus 4 (mako)
<hackersarchangel> nexus 5 for me.
<dobey> oh, ok
<dobey> i haven't seen it happen on my mako
<dobey> but have seen it happen quite a bit on my n5
<ahayzen> dobey, its been a bit random.... now on the 4th boot it has appeared
<dobey> usually just the modem doesn't come online or something though
<hackersarchangel> hey dopey, what carrier do you have on your N5?
<ahayzen> dobey, interesting i wiped my /var/crash network files....and then it booted fine and there is a new one in there for indicator-network-service
<dobey> hackersarchangel: t-mo
<hackersarchangel> darn lol
<hackersarchangel> I have Sprint and I’m having issues with SMS. ahayzen thanks for mentioning the /var/crash folder, I had no idea that existed, and that is showing some SMS files, so something to parse over later.
<ahayzen> dobey, hackersarchangel this is the .crash that was generated (note on the boot where it did work) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8246143/
<dobey> ok
<ahayzen> dobey, is ^^ of any use to anyone?
<dobey> ahayzen: is your phone configured to automatically upload crash reports?
<ahayzen> dobey, erm....maybe....i can manually submit if you want?
<ahayzen> dobey, oh i see the .uploaded file
<dobey> you probably don't need to do anything then, and it should already be on errors.ubuntu.com
<dobey> so hopefully someone will look at it soon
<ahayzen> dobey, i should be able to see it somewhere?...
<ahayzen> ah damn i don't have permission
<dobey> ahayzen: in the privacy settings under system settings, it should have a link or whatever that should take you to the current list of reports from your device
<ahayzen> dobey, yeah i got a list of ids but then if i click them i'm not a member of a group to view the error report? oh well at least it is up there for someone
<dobey> oh
<om26er_> awe_, Hi!
<om26er_> awe_, I call my phone, the screen turns on, I hear the ringtone but no notification for calls
<om26er_> bug 1365448
<ubot5> bug 1365448 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Screen turns on but no notification or sound for incoming call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365448
<awe_> om26er, that sounds like a telephony-service bug, not ofono.  If you hear the ringtone, then ofono has created a call object
<om26er> awe_, ok, I talked to telepathy guy and he directed to apparmor guys
<jdstrand> if it was apparmor, you should see a denial with 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog'
<awe_> om26er, ok, I'll keep any eye on it
<awe_> someone catch the hot potato
<awe_> ;)-
 * ogra_ hands out welding gloves
<jdstrand> hey, if there is a denial, I'll jump on it! :)
<om26er> jdstrand, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184014253/that.log
<om26er> there is ;-)
<jdstrand> those denials are in mediascanner
<om26er> jdstrand, scroll to the bottom
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> why is ofono trying to start pulseaudio? shouldn't it already be running?
<awe_> huh?
<awe_> ofono doesn't talk to pulseaudio
<jdstrand> apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-ofono" name="/usr/bin/pulseaudio" pid=6206 comm="telepathy-ofono" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<salem_> om26er, here I am
<awe_> that's "telepathy-" ofono
<salem_> jdstrand, this is telepathy-ofono.
<jdstrand> sure
<awe_> which is a Qt layer we wrote to interface telepathy to ofono
<jdstrand> point is, why is *it* starting ofono?
<jdstrand> staring pulseaudio
<jdstrand> meh, too many conversations at once
<awe_> is pulse dbus-activated?
<salem_> jdstrand, tp-ofono starts before pulse, and it queries pulse for the available output devices.
 * awe_ ducks out of the conv
<jdstrand> salem_: this is a very new denial. is this new functionality?
<salem_> jdstrand, yes, we recently landed a change in tp-ofono to deal with audio routes.
<salem_> jdstrand, but I personally never had that error here. this is new to me.
<jdstrand> salem_: is this on the image or something from a silo?
<salem_> jdstrand, this is in the image already
<jdstrand> tp-ofono should not be executing pulseaudio
<salem_> rsalveti, ^
<jdstrand> I'm ok with adding the /proc read entries, but pulseaudio should be started by the session, not executed by tp-ofono
<salem_> jdstrand, well, in that case, we need to change the telepathy service job to depend on the pulseaudio upstart job.
<jdstrand> that makes a lot of sense to me
<salem_> jdstrand, we just need rsalveti opinion on this, as he was the one adding the pulse code and he knows more about the internal.
<jdstrand> salem_: is there a but on this?
<jdstrand> bug*
<salem_> jdstrand, the only problem I see here is that we should start telepathy as early as possible, otherwise if an sms is received in the meantime from ofono and the service is not running, that message will be lost.
<salem_> awe_, can we ask urfkill to online modems only after the telepathy service is running?
<salem_> just to avoid the scenario I described above.
<jdstrand> having tp-ofono start pulseaudio is going to not have pulseaudio be properly managed by the sessoin
<awe_> salem_, I wasn't following the conversation, but that doesn't sound like a trivial change
 * jdstrand -> meeting
<awe_> salem_, can you a file a bug and add your reasoning?  There's still re-work to the initial onlining of the modem, however this would add another level of asynchronicity
<salem_> awe_, ok, thanks
<rsalveti> jdstrand: pulseaudio gets started by the first one calling it
<rsalveti> we also have an upstart job for it, we can block auto-start, something I have on my list
<awe_> rsalveti, right dbus-activation
<awe_> ;D
<rsalveti> salem_: but why is this an issue now?
<jdstrand> apparently a change landed in tp-ofono and it is trying to launch pulseaudio cause nothing else tried to
<om26er> awe_, In some instances when I restart my phone, my sim isn't picked up, says 'No SIM' a restart mostly works. are there any logs you would want to see ?
<salem_> rsalveti, the initial problem is that om26er is experiencing some apparmor denials.
<rsalveti> right, but we landed that a few days ago already
<jdstrand> but it isn't doing dbus activation. it is doing a straightup exec
<rsalveti> jdstrand: guess that's just how pulse works
<awe_> om26er, which phone?
<om26er> awe_, mako
<rsalveti> salem_: but I don't see why such denial would block anything
<rsalveti> for example, it could fail to start pulse right after booting the phone
<awe_> om26er, sure... the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<rsalveti> but later on, pulse would already be started
<awe_> and possibly the syslog
<awe_> which if you want, you can filter for "ofonod" messages
<salem_> rsalveti, unless the qpulseaudio engine is getting locked waiting for pulse to start
<om26er> awe_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8252387/
<rsalveti> salem_: right, but it gets started at some point
<awe_> om26er, not powered online
<rsalveti> because we even have an upstart job starting it
<awe_> most likely you're hitting urfkill saved-states bug
<awe_> checkout /var/lib/utrfkill/saved-states
<awe_> if WWAN soft=true, this explains
<om26er> awe_, soft=false http://paste.ubuntu.com/8252399/
<salem_> I have the same error here, but soft=false
<rsalveti> salem_: jdstrand: at that stage pulse is probably up already
<rsalveti> salem_: wonder if we got a new apparmor rule that blocks the communication with pulse
<salem_> rsalveti, that could be it, but I don't know if something has changed there. I have the latest image and I dont see this error.
<awe_> om26er, not sure, please a file a bug with the image #, list-modems output, and the syslog
<om26er> awe_, ok
<awe_> I'll investigate, but am a bit backed up atm
<awe_> om26er, what image?
<salem_> awe_, sorry, soft=true here, I looked the wrong section.
<rsalveti> salem_: jdstrand: will try to investigate the issue
<om26er> awe_, 221
<awe_> rtm?
<rsalveti> first I need food
<om26er> awe_, no, its utopic
<awe_> om26er, can you try rtm?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: we didn't get a new apparmor rule
<om26er> awe_, ok, I'll flash that.
<jdstrand> sorry was in a meeting
<awe_> it shouldn't make a diff, but it's what most are focusing on
<awe_> s/most/most if not all/
<jdstrand> rsalveti: basically, something changed and it sounds like it works ok if pulseaudio happens to have started, but if it didn't tp-ofono is doing an exec() to start pulse
<jdstrand> which I think is wrong. pulse should be managed by the user's session, not launched by various process directly
<rsalveti> jdstrand: right, I still have a bug to fix which is disabling the auto-start, and have that handled by upstart
<rsalveti> not sure though why it seems pulse failed to start after tp-ofono tried starting it
<jdstrand> rsalveti: apparmor blocked tp-ofono from starting it. maybe you meant you wonder why pulseaudio wasn't already started when tp-ofono started?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: on some boots I get this: 2014/09/04 15:46:54 Cannot mount /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/mmcblk1 due to: org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.NotAuthorizedCanObtain: Not authorized to perform operation
<sergiusens> jdstrand: any idea how I can make that not be "racy"
<sergiusens> davmor2: I think you are being hit by that too ^^
<jdstrand> sergiusens: it sounds like the user's seat isn't set up yet. I'm going to refer you to mdeslaur since he has more knowledge here
<davmor2> sergiusens: could be.
 * kenvandine streams youtube videos to drain the battery intentionally 
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: what's mounting that?
<sergiusens> mdeslaur: "ciborium", user session
<sergiusens> mdeslaur: it works most of the time, and then sometimes it doesnt
<mdeslaur> ciborium?
<sergiusens> mdeslaur: just want to know if my upstart job should wait for something
<sergiusens> mdeslaur: yes
<nik90_> rsalveti: is this what I think it is https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/indicator-datetime/adding-media-role/+merge/233299 :D
<sergiusens> mdeslaur: in the end, it's just a dbus call to Mount from udisks2  on the proper path
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: that's weird...I'm really not sure why that would fail like that
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: perhaps pitti has an idea
<sergiusens> well this is what triggered me asking about the manual override stuff a while back
<sergiusens> but I never saw it again and assumed it was my massive tinkering on the system
<sergiusens> not the case today
<mdeslaur> it needs to be able to talk to policykit, and the user needs a session
<rsalveti> jdstrand: why it seems it didn't start after that
<mdeslaur> if your job is in the user session, both conditions should be satisfied
<rsalveti> nik90_: yeah, this is for the right role when playing alarm
<jdstrand> rsalveti: yes, by something else. that is weird. perhaps pulseaudio was crashing
<rsalveti> then my next step is to be able to control volume separately per role
<nik90_> rsalveti: :) :) cool
<sergiusens> mdeslaur: it is; it's just "racy" it seems
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yeah, anyway, will try to put the real fix in there
<rsalveti> which is not allowing apps to start pulse
<sergiusens> mdeslaur: the job starts after unity8 in the sequence of events
<jdstrand> \o/
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: I guess you'll have to try and see why policykit is denying it
<sergiusens> mdeslaur: any tools to do that? or logs
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: not sure...is there anything relevant in /var/log/auth.log?
<mdeslaur> perhaps that is the first service to use policykit, which results in dbus starting the service, but then it gives up before it comes up...
<mdeslaur> not quite sure
<mdeslaur> maybe try more than once?
<sergiusens> mdeslaur: ok, I can try that; I see a bunch of errors for ofono and logind in auth.log but nothing related to my stuff
<sergiusens> like this one Sep  4 15:58:03 ubuntu-phablet dbus[740]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.26" (uid=0 pid=1967 comm="ofonod -P stktest,provision,sap,udev,dun,smart,hfp") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.2" (uid=0 pid=861 comm="/usr/bin/powerd ")
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, btw... i'm making some headway with the battery-check branch ;)
<kenvandine> it honor's isCharging nicely
<kenvandine> but... remainingCapacity seems buggy
<kenvandine> buggy == useless atm :/
<pmcgowan> ah
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, not sure of the design, is to just to warn the user? not prevent update right?
<kenvandine> i'm still working on it though, just need to drain my battery some more ;)
<kenvandine> yeah
<pmcgowan> ok great
<kenvandine> prevent updates when capacity < 50% and not charging
<pmcgowan> where is the MR for loction stuff,got a link handy?
<pmcgowan> hmm prevent is pretty strong
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-system-settings/location-apps/+merge/232575
<pmcgowan> and 50% is large
<kenvandine> yeah... i guess we can tweak that
<pmcgowan> let me check the design to see
<pmcgowan> unles you did
<kenvandine> i didn't
<kenvandine> either way we need to get remaining capacity somehow :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, found some guidance
<pmcgowan> Whenever the phone is not connected to power and the battery charge is below a safe level, the prompt should have the text “Connect to power before installing the system update.” and only a “Not Now” button (bug 1306752).
<ubot5> bug 1306752 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Check the battery level before doing an update" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306752
<pmcgowan> that says download but dont install, and I would say safe level is more like 25% which is where I think we turn indicator red
<pmcgowan> I think even 10% is fine
<pmcgowan> and if I plug in the prompt needs to change to install and reboot
<kenvandine> 10% is risky
<kenvandine> what if it's wrong
<pmcgowan> right
<kenvandine> yeah, i have it changing the prompt when plugged in
<pmcgowan> thats what got me thinking, but is it a little wrong or unreliable
<pmcgowan> could it say 90 when its 3? or is it just +-10%
<jdstrand> jhodapp: hi! ping re> https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/media-hub/1356883/+merge/231962
<jdstrand> jhodapp: I added a few more updates. can you review that and apply to trunk so it ends up in the next upload (should go to rtm too)
<jhodapp> jdstrand, ok, I've got quite a few to review but I'll put yours in the queue :)
<jdstrand> mine is certainly going to be the easiest to review :)
<jhodapp> indeed
<jgdx> mpt, hey, looking at bug 1365577. Should we remove the action altogether?
<ubot5> bug 1365577 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[background] custom's image "remove" action is ellipsized" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365577
<mterry> Who knows cgroups?
<popey> mterry: ogra_ i think?
<mterry> popey, I poked hallyn too in another channel, but no luck yet.  ogra_ do you know enough to help debug this logind/cgroup thing?
<ogra_> popey, lol ... you got a high opinion of me ...
 * ogra_ guesses he knows less about cgroups than mterry 
<popey> Actually I do.
<jhodapp> elopio, one small comment on your MR
<elopio> jhodapp: I will make the change because I don't understand much about laws, but according to the GPL guide, you must put only the years that you touched the file. And if you use a year range instead of listing all the years, you have to explain that usage on your project.
<elopio> that's boring, so I'll just make the change :)
<jhodapp> elopio, huh, interesting...never knew that
<jhodapp> elopio, either way then...I'm sure it varies per country too
<elopio> jhodapp: https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.html
<elopio> jhodapp: I pushed the change.
<elopio> jhodapp: one thing that I do think it's important is that your copyright headers are missing a paragraph.
<elopio> but I won't push to change that yet. Better wait for the next cycle.
<jhodapp> elopio, k, thanks
<jhodapp> elopio, approved
<elopio> jhodapp: thanks. When is your next release?
<jhodapp> elopio, you'll want to talk to bill's team, they're in charge of mediaplayer-app
<jhodapp> elopio, or just propose your MR for a silo
<elopio> I would prefer to wait for their next release. But as this is making krillin fail, lukasz might want to get it faster.
<elopio> bfiller: any scheduled date for releasing a new mediaplayer?
<lool> kenvandine: heya
<kenvandine> hey lool
<bfiller> elopio: have things been merged there that need a release?
<dobey> elopio: that view of the GPL is a bit nonsense. listing every consective year is not sensible. it only makes sense to list separate years, if there was a year where there were no commits to that code. so a projected started in 2010, but with no changes in 2013, and you're adding a change now, "2010-2012, 2014" would make sense
<lool> kenvandine: ubuntu-system-settings has this accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas (>= 0.0.3+14.10.20140829) dep, but that's broken with current accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas in ubuntu-rtm
<dobey> but it's overly pedantic, and it's not 1990 where nobody uses version control, any more
<bfiller> elopio: send me the list of MR's you'd like released and I can do it
<kenvandine> ?
<lool> kenvandine: probably you meant to bump accountservice-ubuntu-schemas to 0.0.4, then use 0.0.4~?
<kenvandine> lool, mterry had bumped that too, it was in silo 3 for rtm
<lool> mterry: ^
<kenvandine> but this morning i noticed it wasn't in silo 3 anymore...
<kenvandine> it was there along with unity8 and system-settings
<kenvandine> but this morning there was just the 2 packages
<lool> dunno
<mterry> kenvandine, right but when someone added a new key to the schemas package, they probably should have bumped the version to 0.0.4 so that system-settings could depend on a clean ">= 0.0.4" line
<kenvandine> i thought someone had published it
<kenvandine> lets check to see if the changes we needed made it to rtm
<lool> kenvandine: I suspect you have enough in there, but with the ~ the version check isn't satisfied:
<lool>  accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas | 0.0.3+14.10.20140829~rtm-0ubuntu1 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09/universe | all
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i see my dialpadSoundsEnabled setting did land in rtm
<lool> kenvandine: yeah, DialpadSoundsEnabled is there
<kenvandine> looks like mterry's setting too
<kenvandine> so we just need to make that dep stronger
<lool> it feels to me using 0.0.4 might have hinted to look after it, but wouldn't have avoided it; you want to suffix the upstream version with a ~ in case it gets backported
<lool> because it's native
<lool> and was backported
<lool> so ideally we bump it to 0.0.4
<lool> and depend on >= 0.0.4~
<lool> but really what needs to happen now is updating the dep to 0.0.3+14.10.20140829~
<lool> what I dont get is how images can possibly build with this
<elopio> bfiller: just this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/mediaplayer-app/fix1359040-skip_seekbar/+merge/231508
<mterry> lool, ah... I forgot about that trick
<kenvandine> lool, it isn't an issue for utopic-proposed
<kenvandine> because it doesn't have the ~
<lool> why is it that this change ended up in silo 4 (HERE stuff)?
<lool> that's what I dont get
<lool> and not in ubuntu-rtm
<kenvandine> because rtm is outdated
<kenvandine> failed QA on friday
<kenvandine> so we're trying to sync that up
<lool> so we've landed stuff in utopic that would have broken in rtm, then we tried landing stuff on our own, that pulled the other changes with the HERE changes
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> so there was a bug fix included that introduced a regression
<kenvandine> on friday
<lool> there's a big flaw here that we might land unrelated breakage
<kenvandine> which mterry has fixed and we landed last night
<kenvandine> after your HERE stuff
<kenvandine> lool, indeed...
<kenvandine> that's the downside of syncing the package
<lool> it's not just the syncing concept
<kenvandine> the alternative though is duplicate MPs
<kenvandine> yeah
<lool> it's like, *any* issue that we discover from QA at the time of pushing to rtm but that is already in utopic
<lool> any other random change in the same package might go into rtm
<lool> like here: QA wont retest everything, they would look at testing the wizard (at least that's what I did)
<lool> but changes to the settings would go unnoticed
<lool> not part of the expected changes in that landnig
<kenvandine> yeah, but shouldn't the changes file in the rtm PPA be a hint?
<lool> hmm good point
<kenvandine> should show the changelog since last trm
<kenvandine> rtm
<lool> kenvandine: so you're saying we should not try to land that silo of ours until you've fixed this other bug
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> not in rtm that is
<kenvandine> and it has been fixed in utopic now
<lool> kenvandine: would you mind landing a change to set the dep correctly? just suffixing with ~
<kenvandine> since your landing
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> but... now we have dbarth in line to land soon
<lool> ah and we didn't pick up the change because we were already landed in utopic
<kenvandine> i need to step in front of him :)
<lool> he wont be installable in rtm anyway
<lool> he can add it to his branch if he likes
<lool> if it goes in soon
<lool> I dont know
<lool> I wonder if it's ok for me to pick up the latest source from utopic in the RTM silo when it's fixed
<lool> or will that break citrain?
<lool> dbarth: you around?
<kenvandine> lool, we don't know if his will go in soon... we need to test a little more
<kenvandine> this is quick and easy... not much to test
<dbarth> lool: yes
<lool> kenvandine: ok; would you be able to land this? this is holding up location service stuff
<kenvandine> lool, the latest utopic settings is in silo 7
<kenvandine> i think
<lool> dbarth: if you try to land you ubuntu-system-settings related changes in rtm, it wont be installable there; we need to fix a dep
<kenvandine> sorry... silo 15 for rtm
<lool> dbarth: we'd like to land it now (before your landing) to unblock the preceeding landing
<kenvandine> lool, that was what sil2100 did this morning to test the fixes that failed QA friday
<lool> kenvandine: ok; do you need to coordinate with citrain, or can you go straight away?
<kenvandine> that's waiting for QA to verify i think
<kenvandine> oh... says ready to build?
<lool> sorry, we should move to ci-eng
<dbarth> lool: go ahead, i'll wait on the side
<lool> thanks
<lool> dbarth: to be clear, this is unrelated to the HERE changes, we're blocked by it too  :-)
<mterry> ogra_, how can I see a change manifest for touch images for non-mako-devel-proposed (which i can see here: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ )
<mterry> ogra_, specifically, the krillin channel for devel-proposed?
<ogra_> mterry, the rootfses are identical for one channel
<ogra_> so the arch doesnt matter
<mterry> ogra_, OK, I just have to be able to match image numbers?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ has all utopic builds ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/ has all rtm builds
<mterry> ogra_, is there an easy trick for that?
<ogra_> nope, not an easy trick ...
<ogra_> mterry, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/ ... the second part of the version is the rootfs id
<ogra_> this would be non-krillin rtm http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/
<sergiusens> Chipaca: do you have go 1.2 and 1.3 coinstalled?
<Chipaca> sergiusens: maybe. why?
<Chipaca> sergiusens: who's asking?
<sergiusens> Chipaca: I want to ping pong between both, that's all :-)
<Chipaca> sergiusens: I do have both installed, yes
<sergiusens> just want to know how much pain it involves
<Chipaca> switching environs, is all
<sergiusens> Chipaca: how did you get 1.3?
<sergiusens> with niemeyer's deb generator?
<Chipaca> sergiusens: the same way i got 1.2, downloaded the binary distribution
<sergiusens> oh, no packaging :-)
<Chipaca> correct
<Chipaca> sergiusens: i don't know whether the packages are co-installable, i haven't looked. they could be, but i very much doubt it
<Chipaca> because otherwise it wouldn't be /usr/share/go/, it would be /usr/share/go1.2/ or somesuch
<sergiusens> Chipaca: I'll download 1.3 and keep 1.2 packaged
<sergiusens> Chipaca: do you know if we will get 1.3 for utopic at all?
<Chipaca> sergiusens: I very much doubt it, at this point
<Chipaca> sergiusens: it would be sweet, though
<om26er> which directory have unity8 upstart log ?
<Chipaca> we get client-side ssl resume whatsit thing
<sergiusens> Chipaca: I don't even know what I'd want from that release :-P
<Chipaca> sergiusens: client-side ssl resume whatsit thing
<Chipaca> :)
<sergiusens> Chipaca: I saw you imported net/[something] in your code
<Chipaca> sergiusens: ssl session resumption, supported server-side in go 1.1 i think, but only 1.3 for client side
<sergiusens> Chipaca: 1.3 is in debian/unstable
<Chipaca> sergiusens: in our code? we import *everything* :)
<Chipaca> not really, but it feels like it sometimes
<Chipaca> sergiusens: yes, 1.3 is in debian/unstable, and broke stuff
<sergiusens> oh
<sergiusens> so we are not getting it :-P
<nhaines> I'm going to peek at the rtm build on my N5.
<Chipaca> sergiusens: https://lists.launchpad.net/canonical-tech/msg08182.html
<sergiusens> Chipaca: there are no outstanding bugs for golang-go 1.3 though
<Chipaca> sergiusens: poke the people responding to that mail?
<sergiusens> looks for *that* email
<nhaines> Requires a reboot for input; Ubuntu doesn't allow reboot.  Well, abandoning testing in 30 seconds.  Maybe next time.
<sergiusens> Chipaca: oh, golang-gc; that's why
<Chipaca> sergiusens: ?
<sergiusens> Chipaca: gcc-go
<Chipaca> sergiusens: ah
<Chipaca> sergiusens: if that broke, and if the go packages aren't coinstallable, we aren't getting 1.3 :)
<Chipaca> sergiusens: maybe we should make a co-installable 1.3?
<n-iCe> hello guys, is ther whatsapp for ubuntu?
<nhaines> n-iCe: no.  This is also a question for Whatsapp and not us.  :)
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-05
<sabgenton> Hey everybody https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U72jsmGE_bs  shows a usbstick that has a phone connector on one end and a pc connector on the other, what if!! we could plug it into the nexus 4 and then plug in a power brick into the other end, portable OTG!?
<hackersarchangel> hello everyobdy!
 * hackersarchangel *crowd* Hi Dr. Nick!
<sabgenton> nobdy?
<hackersarchangel> ??
<sabgenton> hackersarchangel: did you see my msg above?
<hackersarchangel> nope. just arrived
<sabgenton> repost
<sabgenton> Hey everybody https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U72jsmGE_bs shows a usbstick that has a phone connector on one end and a pc connector on the other, what if!! we could plug it into the nexus 4 and then plug in a power brick into the other end, portable OTG!?
<sabgenton> hackersarchangel: basicly looking for a compact way to get otg working
<sabgenton> as the nexus 4 needs externel power
<hackersarchangel> wait why does the Nexus 4 need power for that? Does the plug not provide any?
<sabgenton> hackersarchangel: yeah well not enough, the nexus 5 does though (all long with most good phones now)
<hackersarchangel> gotcha
<sabgenton> it might be a compromise for the crappy battery int he nexus 4
<sabgenton> anyway I got a nexus 4 off ebay so now I need to figure a way to get more storage out of it with OTG hehe
<sabgenton> (without plunging into a wall socket)
<sabgenton> I wish I could predict what phone ubuntu would support next though :)
<hackersarchangel> right. I hate to say it but it looks like it is a sliding mechanism for the two plugs so you can’t attach both ends at once
<hackersarchangel> ok is there a guide somewhere or something I can do to troubleshoot SMS?
<hackersarchangel> if anyone is in right now lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hackersarchangel, heya
<hackersarchangel> hey dude
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hackersarchangel, if you wait a few hours, the devs will be waking up.
<hackersarchangel> crap
<hackersarchangel> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hackersarchangel, do you have a bug that you can submit?
<hackersarchangel> Well I don’t know what the exact issue is.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hackersarchangel, can you describe it?
<hackersarchangel> Oh yes.
<hackersarchangel> Well, the macro description
<Akiva-Thinkpad> networking or software or hardware or what?
<hackersarchangel> It won’t send SMS.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<hackersarchangel> I can make a phone call, but no SMS.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hackersarchangel, and so you need to look at the logs
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or write some debug messages...
<hackersarchangel> Which logs? I looked at syslog but nothing was recorded, and I don’t know how to debug SMS
<hackersarchangel> I was thinking I needed to use some of the ofono scripts but I wasn’t sure how to trigger some of those properly
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hackersarchangel, I don't have a device and I have only done application development, however, if you can track down the library in question
<hackersarchangel> also having another issue altogether with setting contexts for the various things my carrier my need, but it’s already logged bug-wise
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you may end up doing something really nice for ubuntu.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what device are you using btw?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah sorry dc'd
<hackersarchangel> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> <Akiva-Thinkpad> hackersarchangel, I don't have a device and I have only done application development, however, if you can track down the library in question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> <Akiva-Thinkpad> you may end up doing something really nice for ubuntu.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> <Akiva-Thinkpad> what device are you using btw?
<hackersarchangel> Nexus 5
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<hackersarchangel> aka hammerhead
<hackersarchangel> so it’s a ported version, but it’s a good one.
<hackersarchangel> If I can get SMS to go, I’ll daily driver it, almost.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah... that makes me wonder
<hackersarchangel> Well I know of another IRC member that has Sprint with the N5 and they are having no issues
<Akiva-Thinkpad> very perplexing
<sabgenton> hackersarchangel: how hard is the nexus 5 to use vs 4 with ubuntu?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how are you testing this btw?
<sabgenton> for you :)
<hackersarchangel> No idea. I don’t have a Nexus 4.
<hackersarchangel> Multi-Rom installation.
<sabgenton> hackersarchangel: but is it working ok ?
<hackersarchangel> So it’s a true bare-metal install.
<hackersarchangel> Yeah.
<hackersarchangel> Short of my probable carrier issues.
<hackersarchangel> I’m also running the Utopic-Proposed line, so I’m tempted to try the RTM release.
<hackersarchangel> See if it’s any better.
<sabgenton> hackersarchangel: Like do all the phones features work ok?
<sabgenton> maybe I should send my nexus 4 back :P
<hackersarchangel> No bluetooth
<sabgenton> that all?
<hackersarchangel> Also the screen doesn’t properly turn off, it’s just blanked out, but I think that is device-agnostic
<sabgenton> hmm
<hackersarchangel> Also if your Carrier is CDMA (Sprint, Verizon in the USA) then it won’t have LTE
<sabgenton> not in US
<sabgenton> 1800 LTE here
<sabgenton> mhz
<hackersarchangel> nice.
<sabgenton> so LTE would work?
<hackersarchangel> Should, but you may need to manually provision it.
<sabgenton> settings you mean?
<hackersarchangel> right.
<sabgenton> ok so far if you had told me a couple of days back I would have got a 5 not a 4 :(
<sabgenton> oh well
<hackersarchangel> /var/lib/ofono/<random number string goes here>/gprs
<hackersarchangel> meh.
<hackersarchangel> Not much of a difference IMO, but I have a Sprint based carrier so I needed the N5 if I wanted Nexus.
<hackersarchangel> a current one that is.
<sabgenton> I will tell the world if my usbstick power stick dasy chain works anyway
<sabgenton> hackersarchangel: 4G is worth it
<sabgenton> and OTG that isn't messed up
<sabgenton> and most nexus 5's I was looking at come with 32GB not 16
<hackersarchangel> Fair enough, but I don’t use OTG myself, and where I live 4G is spotty at best
<sabgenton> price wise
<sabgenton>  yeah but if 4G is good its worth it
<sabgenton> yeah I don't feel 4G is cheep enough yet but it's getting there
<sabgenton> I keeped my last gingerbread phone for years so I like to think ahead
<hackersarchangel> I just had a thought, I wonder if SMS is trying to route through a service center number that isn’t valid.
<pitti> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8237747/ LGTM
<hackersarchangel> well. Validated the SMSC number being correct.
<hackersarchangel> I’ll pop in here tomorrow night and see if anyone can give me a hand on this bs.
<hackersarchangel> later dudes/dudettes.
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning all
<mpt> jgdx, yes, just remove the menu, thank you
<mpt> (I commented on the bug report)
<asac> i experience very weird behaviour with system-settings... it sometimes just doesnt start and if it does so it never starts until reboot it seems
<asac> just see splash animation forever
<asac> hmm
<asac> -rw-r-----  1 phablet  whoopsie  281922 Aug 28 15:11 _usr_bin_mtp-server.32011.crash
<asac> maybe group id changed?
<asac> -rw-r--r--  1 phablet       113       0 Aug 28 15:11 _usr_bin_mtp-server.32011.upload
<asac> -rw-------  1 whoopsie      113       0 Aug 28 15:11 _usr_bin_mtp-server.32011.uploaded
<asac> whoopsie log complains about some files cannot be accessed
<asac> anyway ... my system is now in a state where i cannot open system settings app
<asac> let me know what info i shall extract and put in abug
<popey> asac: anything in ~/.cache/upstart relating to system-settings? (most recently logs)
<popey> is it maybe out of disk space ☻
<asac> popey: i have SO much stuff in upstart directory
<asac> let me grep
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257476/ -> df -k
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257480/
<asac> let me look into the unity8.log file, but those dont look like error messages at least
<popey> asac: In upstart dir I'd just "ls -latr" and look for most recent thing with "setting" in the name
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257497/
<asac> thats tail -n 100 on the unity8.log
<asac> i  see ApplicationController::primaryPidForAppId FAILED to get PID for appId= "unity8-dash"
<popey> did unity8 crash?
<popey> I have seen problems re-starting apps when unity8 dies
<asac> no
<asac> let me look for stuff with settings in the name :)
<asac> application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<asac> wonder why its legacy :)
<asac> cat /tmp/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log  | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257502/
<asac> popey: so yesterday or so i had the unity dash also not starting (e.g. spinning forever)
<popey> krillin?
<asac> not sure where i had that
<asac> right now i am on n4 with the settings thingy
<asac> but i had that on krillin too i am sure
<asac> cant say if unity crashed before
<asac> could be
<asac> but crash files dont have anything for two days
<asac> except now the _usr_bin_system-settings.32011.crash
<asac> which is new and seems its not getting uploaded to error tracker :/
<popey> my system settings log looks same as yours fwiw
<asac> ev: how is mission logging going for whoopsie?
<asac> yeah
 * asac keeps device in this state until some other ideas come up :)
<ev> asac: do you have whoopsie 0.2.37? It should have more verbose logging with timestamps
<asac> ev: i am on devel-proposed from yesterday
<asac> 0.2.37
<asac> so yeah
<asac> ev: [09:40:05] Unable to parse report (/var/crash/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_url-dispatcher_update-directory.32011.crash): Unable to map report: Failed to open file '/var/crash/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_url-dispatcher_update-directory.32011.crash': open() failed: Permission denied
<asac> this stuff i get
<K1773R> i just updated my terminal app and its crashing while launching. known problem?
<popey> K1773R: oh, interesting. let me see
<popey> K1773R: what device?
<asac> K1773R: splash screen spinning for ages before it crasehs?
<K1773R> asac: no
<K1773R> i see a black window fast slipping from right to left, tough it goes away once it reaches almost the left side
<ev> asac: `ls -la` /var/crash please
<K1773R> ie, the splash screen
<asac> k not my issue
<popey> K1773R: any logs in ~/.cache/upstart relating to terminal?
<asac> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257541/
<asac> ev: note that i want syste-settings submitted
<asac> seems it falls over and doesnt even try that
<asac> ok on call
 * ev digs at the code
<K1773R> popey: nope, checked for a file named *terminal*, none exists
<K1773R> popey: tough there are many files in there
<popey> K1773R: what device?
<K1773R> popey: N4
<popey> hmm, odd. launches fine here
<K1773R> popey: can i reinstall terminal, maybe upgrade borked it
<popey> oh hang on
<popey> K1773R: did you just update terminal from store, nothing else?
<K1773R> from settings
<popey> right, okay.
<K1773R> also 2 other packages, cant remember which
<popey> try searching for terminal in the dash
<popey> music probably
<K1773R> but i restarted the phone
<popey> oh ☹
<popey> any other apps have issues?
<popey> out of disk space (usual suspect)?
<K1773R> all the others im using are working
<K1773R> according to df nothing is full, / has 62M left
<popey> try uninstall/reinstall
<popey> (of terminal)
<K1773R> install from store?
<K1773R> reinstalling..., lets see
<K1773R> fixed, it works again.
<popey> phew!
<K1773R> maybe not enough space while upgrading
<popey> sorry, I don't know.
<K1773R> no worries. alsong its fixed :)
<K1773R> terminal is quite important
<K1773R> thanks
<popey> hehe, it is!
<popey> Saviq: any idea why my krillin might not display anything. light is on, nothing displaying. I can see it's getting events because when I tap the screen I see this in the unity8 log... unhandled motion event action N (where N is 7, 9 or 10)
<Saviq> popey, hmm never heard, sure it's not bug #1349735
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1349735 could not be found
<Saviq> popey, try phablet-screenshot :)
<popey> this is after a reboot
<popey> but that bug is interesting to me though ☻
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-05-092448.png
<popey> hah, just unlocked it and its restarting
<popey> Saviq: looks like mediascanner is endlessly respawning
<popey> thostr_1: ^
<Saviq> popey, any chance you got a weird locale?
<popey> en_GB weird?
<Saviq> popey, oh my, yeah, that can't work
<Saviq> popey, but some logs from mediascanner upstart will be helpful (.crash maybe?)
<popey> yeah, its done a crash, will file a bug
<thostr_1> popey: it supposed to respawn once it crashes because of gstreamer
<popey> every couple of seconds?
<thostr_1> popey: but you should never have more than one instance running at a time
<thostr_1> popey: depends, really. if it's still scanning a huge media collection that might happen
<popey> its not huge
<thostr_1> but once it has scanned everythign it's not supposed to happen any more
<pitti> on today's devel-proposed image in the emulator, adb never comes online, even though I selected a PIN now
<pitti> is that known/is there a workaround?
<Saviq> pitti, toggle dev mode
<Saviq> ogra_, ↑
<pitti> ah, that's the bit without system-settings UI yet, right?
<thostr_1> popey:let me know if respawning is still happening in 5 minutes
<ogra_> pitti, it has system settings
<ogra_> pitti, just not fully working
<popey> thostr_1: its already been respawning for the last 20 mins
<pitti> ogra_: hm, I searched my email archive for adb/developer mode, but no hit :/ what was the magic command again to enable that?
<popey> thostr_1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257741/ is the last 1000 lines of mediascanner-2.0.log which is growing very rapidly
<thostr_1> popey: and I guess you don't have thousands of media files...
<ogra_> pitti, i'm in the middle of an email
<pitti> ogra_: ok, thanks
<ogra_> just geting distracted all the time :P
<ogra_> (by meetings and such :) )
<popey> thostr_1: 68 songs, 15 videos
<pitti> (dev mode is on in system-settings, BTW)
<popey> Extracting metadata from /home/phablet/Videos/big_buck_bunny_480p_MPEG4_MP3_25fps_1600K.AVI.
<thostr_1> popey: seems that blacklisting doesn't work...
<popey> it doesn't like that
<Saviq> pitti, yeah, I had to turn it off and back on to get it up on mako
<pitti> seb128: so, can't say that much about the timezone bug until I can log into the device
<thostr_1> popey: yes, but to prevent this we introduced blacklisting, so every file it doesn't like should only be tried once
<pitti> Saviq: doesn't seem to help on the emulator
<Saviq> :|
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I don't have that issue atm, but I can ping you for debugging next time it happens
<pitti> seb128: however, the reporters said that timedatectl worked, so I'm not sure it's timedated
<pitti> seb128: polkit sounds plausible (the reporter called timedatectl as root)
<pitti> but anyway, WFM :/
<seb128> pitti, right, I've a feeling it's due to polkit
<popey> thostr_1: i moved the videos out of the way and now its stopped crashing. do you want me to file a bug?
<popey> Saviq: still just have the ubuntu logo spinny on screen ☹
<Saviq> popey, so unity8 doesn't seem to start at all, can you see if it respawns as well?
<thostr_1> popey: yes, please file a bug and assign directly to satoris
<popey> thostr_1: ok
<Saviq> popey, if it just sits there, please clear /var/crash of unity8 bugs and `pkill -ABRT unity8` and file a bug with the resulting .crash
<satoris> popey: if you delete /home/phablet/Videos/big_buck_bunny_480p_MPEG4_MP3_25fps_1600K.AVI does it start working then?
<popey> satoris: i moved all the videos out of the way, including that one
<popey> satoris: i can put them all back, reboot and leave that one out to test
<satoris> Please do.
<popey> ok
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Bring Your Manners To Work Day! :-D
<popey> satoris: yes, its stopped respawning, doing that.
<popey> satoris: then i copied the file in and it started crashing mediascanner instantly
<satoris> Is this on N4 or krilling?
<popey> krillin
<popey> satoris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257835/
<popey> satoris: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner/+bugs shall i file a bug there?
<popey> Saviq: do you need me to unpack the .crash or something?
<justCarakas> what is krilling ?
<popey> justCarakas: "krillin" - a phone.
<justCarakas> ow :)
<justCarakas> krillin reminds me of dragonball more than a phone :p
<popey> there's a good reason for that ☻
<Saviq> popey, apport-bug it please
<popey> k
<popey> Saviq: i have two crashes, one for unity8 and one for unity8-dash
<satoris> popey: file a bug but no need to unpack the crash, I reproduced this locally. Fixing...
<popey> satoris: k, thanks
<popey> \o/
<Saviq> popey, the unity8-dash is rather not interesting, because it probably just says "could not connect to unity8"
<popey> satoris: bug 1365908 - thanks.
<ubot5> bug 1365908 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "mediascanner respawns on supposedly blacklisted video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365908
<popey> Saviq: got it
<popey> Saviq: http://pad.lv/1365910
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1365910 not found
<pitti> ogra_: ah, so perhaps dev mode literally only accepts password, not a PIN?
<Saviq> popey, subscribe me please
<ogra_> pitti, it doesnt care
<ogra_> oh, did i write password ?
<ogra_> dang
<pitti> ogra_: well, the pin vs. password and password vs. passphrase have been a bit blurred recently
<pitti> ogra_: I think someone didn't like PIN (due to mixing it up with the SIM PIN), etc.
<ogra_> pitti, yeah,i i'll writa a followup
<ogra_> *write
<pitti> ogra_: anyway, I mean I added the "4 numbers", not "arbitrary passphrase"
<pitti> ogra_: cheers
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> thanks for the heads up
<popey> Saviq: done
<Saviq> pitti, passcode (4-digit) vs. passphrase (freeform) ;)
<pitti> ogra_: I'll try with a passphrase too, to see if that fixes it
<ogra_> pitti, fixes what ?
<pitti> ogra_: adb not coming up, even with dev mode and pin enabled
<pitti> (what I asked some minutes ago)
<ogra_> adbd treats passwd or pin exactly the same
<pitti> emulator-5554offline
<pitti> yeah, doesn't help
<ogra_> sigh
<Chipaca> Laney: do you know who would be best to ask questions about the system update bits of system settings? in particular the dbus interface
<Chipaca> ogra_: 'sup?
<ogra_> so if the dash would start i could probably try to fix the mtp issue
<ogra_> Saviq, i assume you have a bug open for that ?
<ogra_> (dash sitting forever at the start animation)
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, bug #1362619
<ubot5> bug 1362619 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu RTM) "unity8-dash hangs in scopes backend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362619
<ogra_> ok
<Saviq> this is getting annoying indeed, and I'm not clear yet on what happens there :|
<seb128> Chipaca, Laney is on vac, gatox would be the person to ask but I think he's on vac as well, then you can try barry or didrocks
<Chipaca> seb128: durn holiday-makers :)
<Chipaca> diddledan_: OHI :D
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> Chipaca, what's your question?
<pitti> ogra_: just to be on the same page, this didn't yet land in RTM, right? (I have image 23 on my mako)
<pitti> and adb is still on/root
<ogra_> pitti, right
<ogra_> only in utopic
<pitti> ok, so can only test this with the emulator right now
<ogra_> pitti, oh, its your rtm image that it broken ?
<ogra_> *is broken
<Chipaca> seb128: i'm wanting to make the push helper do the right thing wrt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Prompting as much as possible, and looking at the dbus api i'm not sure whether i need to check the connection (if it's "only download on wifi") myself before calling calling stuff
<pitti> ogra_: no, RTM is fine; I ran ubuntu devel-proposed in the emulator (to test something else), and I noticed that adb never came up
<pitti> ogra_: that got the latest devel-proposes from an hour ago (can't say which, as I don't have shell/adb)
<ogra_> pitti, hmm, i guess we need to have a --password option there
<pitti> ogra_: well, I did set a password in the wizard
<ogra_> (since you cant use ubuntu-device-flash)
<pitti> and it asks me for the pin
<seb128> Chipaca, hum, that's probably a question for barry I guess
<ogra_> pitti, weird
<Chipaca> seb128: ok
<Chipaca> mpt: question for you wrt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Prompting
<ogra_> pitti, i fear i need sergiusens or rsalveti for that one :(
<didrocks> Chipaca: I designed this API, one sec, there is a method for that :)
<didrocks> (just need to find back the wiki page we wrote with barry)
<Chipaca> mpt: if a broadcast notification of a system update available comes in, and the user is not on wifi and has opted to only download when on wifi, can i treat it as if they'd opted to never auto-download?
<Chipaca> didrocks: thanks!
<Chipaca> mpt: because otherwise i'd have to hang around waiting for wifi, which has several problems
<didrocks> Chipaca: you have CheckForUpdate(), if you call that and you are on autodownload mode (with the current system requirements matching), it will download it
<Chipaca> didrocks: aha! and how do i know when it finished?
<Chipaca> didrocks: and does it hang around waiting for wifi if it's only on wifi? :)
<Chipaca> didrocks: (i need to know when it finished, because that's when i need to present the notification to the user)
<didrocks> Chipaca: you listen to the UpdateDownloaded() signals
<Chipaca> didrocks: is that only used for system updates, or do i need to filter?
<didrocks> there are some scenarios available
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Client -> Mock scenarios
<didrocks> you wait to read Normal update in auto mode
<Chipaca> hah! internal server error
<didrocks> Chipaca: only for system updates AFAIK
<didrocks> Chipaca: there is a system image update mock available if you need it for your tests that barry built from that
<Chipaca> didrocks: does that page work for you?
<didrocks> it does
 * didrocks opens a new tab
<Chipaca> 500'ing here :-/
<didrocks> oh, same now
<Chipaca> in fact all the wiki seems kaput
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> Chipaca: meanwhile http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/ImageBasedUpgrades.html
<Chipaca> it's back
<didrocks> roh ;)
<didrocks> Chipaca: so, if you go to that category and are able to run the mock one (ask barry for it, I don't remember how exactly), you can even run scenarios
 * Chipaca poked IS people, but unsure whether the recovery was due to that :)
<didrocks> like --testing=update-auto-success
<didrocks> that will help you for developping I guess :)
<Chipaca> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<Chipaca> this is going to be easier than i feared :)
<didrocks> yeah, fortunately for oyu, I needed this backend heavily to develop the UI :)
<didrocks> (and for integration tests)
<satoris> popey: the respawn loop has been fixed already but for reasons we don't yet know, the package in rtm is too old to have the fix.
<satoris> popey: could you get me the output of running this command on device: sqlite3 ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db 'SELECT * FROM broken_files;'
<asac> this meme app
<asac> who wrote that?
<ichigo-roku> Hi
<ichigo-roku> What's the difference between devel-proposed and ubuntu-rtm devel-proposed ?
<asac> ichigo-roku: devel-propose is coming out of utopic (trunk) archive
<asac> ichigo-roku: ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed is getting produced from our "stableization" archive
<ichigo-roku> asac, OK thanks a lot!
<asac> ichigo-roku: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm thats the distro that hosts our branch
<justCarakas> If I wasn't planing on switching to ubuntu touch I would probably buy a moto 360, they are going on sale today
<ev> asac: haven't lost sight of your issue, but found a few more along the way
<asac> no worries
<asac> ev: would be good to know if there is a global crash reporting regression in here
<asac> like nothing works for anyone anymore with the new version
<asac> of course talking about touch
<popey> satoris: I had to roll my phone back to image 16 because unity wouldn't start, but this is the result of that command http://paste.ubuntu.com/8258408/
<ev> asac: the whoopsie process is running as the whoopsie user, yes?
<Mirv> renatu: hi! could you put to your todo list to look at the qtpim/qtorganizer5-eds crash reports? both seem similar, but not identical. bug #1365666 and bug #1354162
<ubot5> bug 1365666 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene:11:isValid:QQmlContext::isValid:QQmlDelegateModelPrivate::emitChanges:QQmlDelegateModel::_q_modelReset:QQmlDelegateModel::qt_static_metacall" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365666
<ubot5> bug 1354162 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene:11:QQmlDelegateModelPrivate::emitChanges:QQmlDelegateModel::_q_modelReset:QQmlDelegateModel::qt_static_metacall:QQmlDelegateModel::qt_metacall:QMetaObject::activate" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354162
<asac> ev: let me check
<asac> ev: whoopsie  2324     1  0 Sep04 ?        00:00:05 whoopsie -f
<asac> seems os, yes
<asac> s
<asac> o
<asac> bah!!!
<ev> heh
<ogra_> sergiusens, we urgently need to drop the hardcoded "adb force hack" from init.rc
<ogra_> (and make sure that u-d-f actually sets the property when --developer-mode is set (not sure we have this yet))
<ev> asac: can I have your /var/log/apport.log and the full whoopsie log?
<ev> it's interesting that the report it's complaining about still got uploaded
<ev> and that this even happened - by the time that you listed the directory, whoopsie had access. So I'm wondering if apport hasn't made the file readable yet, but the inotify event still fired.
<ev> also, what's this group 113?
<asac> ev: sure ... sec
<asac> ev: odd i only have rotated whoopsie logs
<ev> no apport log?
<asac> ev: sorry my bad :)
<asac> ev: cat apport.log whoopsie.log  | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8258530/
<asac> ev: the crash dir is still the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8258538/
<vitimiti> Did my question arrive before the lag killed me or...?
<asac> vitimiti: depends when it was ... dont seee anything from you for last hour or so
<asac> just repost in doubt
<vitimiti> asac, then it didn't, thanks
<vitimiti> Is it possible, using QML just for the "looks" and C++ for functions to download some files into a specified directory, or is the app limited to its cache folder even when using C++?
<asac> vitimiti: i think we have a separate channel for app dev questions like this... but dont ask me which one it was
<asac> i thoguth it was #ubuntu-appdev or something... but that is empty :P
<asac> anyone?
<vitimiti> asac, sorry, I thought I was speaking there, my bad
<vitimiti> I'm in it, yeah
<asac> ah so you know that channel
<asac> vitimiti: which is it?
<vitimiti> Yeah
<vitimiti> #ubuntu-app-devel
<asac> cool
 * asac tries to remember for next time
<vitimiti> haha
<ev> asac: so there was no /var/log/apport.log? What you pastebin'ed just has output from whoopsie.
<ev> note that it's not world readable
<asac> ev: there was an apport.log ... i cat it in the first post first
<asac> let me see
<asac> ev: its empty
<asac> guess rotated?
<asac> want the p0revious?
<ev> or it never had anything to say
<ev> sure
<asac> ev: the timestamp of the previous is before the timestamp of the crash thouygh i thihnk
<asac> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8258600/
<asac> soemthing is fishy there
<asac>  date
<asac> Fri Sep  5 12:43:10 CEST 2014
<asac> so at least my date is not off
<asac> guess apport just didnt lock or touch those files at all
<asac> poor apport. i am sure it is stuck in hell somewhere suffering :P
<asac> ev: i dont know... feels weird. i have crashes that got dumped and processed on sep 5
<asac> so apport is quiet if all is fine"?
<asac> maybe we dont even need apport anymore :)?
<asac> just whoopsie
 * asac the disconnected manager
<nik90_> Saviq: Are you still facing bug 1362083 ?
<ubot5> bug 1362083 in Ubuntu Clock App "Can't delete alarm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362083
<ev> :)
<ev> still need something to shovel data from the kernel into a report file
<asac> guess that should be in systemd :P
<ev> pitti: shouldn't the call to os.chmod(..., 0644) happen before os.chown(..., ..., whoopsie)? Otherwise we could have a race where the file is visible to whoopsie (presumably the condition for the inotify event) before it's readable?
<ev> in data/apport, this is
<pitti> ev: hm, but that would introduce a race where whoopsie would see a readable file without being able to access it -- if that's not a problem, we can swap it
<pitti> ev: I'm off for an appointment now, but will read scrollback later
<ev> hm
 * ev ponders how to avoid a race either way here
<victor_bq> hi john
<Chipaca> didrocks: does CancelUpdate cause a firing of UpdateFailed?
<didrocks> Chipaca: it shouldn't IIRC
<Chipaca> didrocks: :(
<didrocks> Chipaca: it's a sync call and will return an error if it couldn't cancel
<didrocks> otherwise, it's a noop
<Chipaca> didrocks: so if i'm hangign around waiting for an update in one process, and cancel it from another, the first one doesn't find out and carries on waiting forever?
<didrocks> Chipaca: valid indeed, I guess you can safely change the spec on that with Barry
<Chipaca> barry: ping
<pirpi_> hi all
<pirpi_> i want to install ubuntu on android tablet
<pirpi_> means I want to remove android and install ubuntu from scratch
<pirpi_> ???????????????????????
<K1773R> follow the install guide on the wiki
<pirpi_> please provide a link
<ogra_> see the channel topic
<pirpi_> No I have a china tablet I just want to remove android from it and install ubuntu touch
<pirpi_> they have given steps for nexus 7 tab
<pirpi_> ????????????????????
<satoris> popey: could you try the following: "stop mediascanner-2.0; rm -rf .cache/mediascanner-2.0; start mediascanner-2.0" and then cp the problematic file to ~/Videos?
<asac> pirpi_: if the tablet isnt supported and listed on wiki, it won't work out of box and you need to be an engineer to port it
<asac> thanks!
<jgdx> good day all
<vitimiti> good day
<moskvicheff> Hi All!
<jibel> Saviq, is there a report for the "unity dash doesn't start" bug?
<moskvicheff> Does anyone know what handles Power button pressing on nexus 5? I'm trying to deliver backlight fix for the hummerhead..
<moskvicheff> anyone?
<justCarakas> someone, but maybe not here on this channel
 * justCarakas hides
<ogra_> moskvicheff, first of all the kernel ... one layer up there is powerd ...
<Tassadar> my guess it is inside MIR, but I have no idea where
<ogra_> and one more level up there is Mir
<Tassadar> well kernel just delivers the key press event, a good starting point would be the place where it is handled as "suspend the device" action
<pirpi_> ?????????????
<barry> Chipaca: morning!
 * cwayne1 assumed it was a powerd bug
<Chipaca> barry: heya!
<cwayne1> no real reason why, just kinda assumed :)
<Chipaca> barry: so, i'm wanting to implement as much as wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Prompting as i can (at least wrt system updates)
<barry> didrocks: btw, `man system-image-dbus` gives you the full api
<Chipaca> barry: that means, when a push notification about a system update comes in, if the user has opted to not download automatically, i do as i do now and show the notification. if not, i trigger a download, and show the notification when it's done
<Chipaca> barry: so far, no problem
<Chipaca> barry: now, if while i'm derping around waiting for the download to finish i get *another* notification, what do i do?
<Chipaca> barry: i thought i could call CancelUpdate from the new notification's helper, and the old notification's helper would get a UpdateFailed and everybody would be happy
 * Chipaca waits for ack or questions
<barry> Chipaca: i'm with you so far
<Chipaca> barry: so. can we make cancelupdate throw a signal? (if it does already, and the above which is only theoretic is wrong, even better)
<barry> Chipaca: CancelUpdate() will emit an UpdateFailed signal *if* downloading is in progress.  if it's not, no signal
<Chipaca> hmmm
<barry> at least, that's its current behavior
<barry> Chipaca: i saw reference to the --testing server above.  it's possible the mocks don't have exactly the same behavior (that would be a bug)
<Chipaca> barry: would it be hard to make it fire the signal always?
<barry> Chipaca: probably harder to fix the test suite than the code :)  it's a 1 line removal to always emit the signal.  otoh, it seems a little counter-semantic (meaning, if you cancel an update that is not in progress, an update-failed signal is a bit misleading, i.e. nothing was happening that could have failed)
<barry> Chipaca: but i guess i'm not totally philosophically opposed to that
<Chipaca> barry: i'm open to other ways to do what i want to do :)
<barry> Chipaca: alternatively, we could create another signal which specifically acknowledges the CancelUpdate was acted upon.  E.g. continue to emit UpdateFailed only if a download is in progress, but additionally, always emit a (new) Cancelled signal
<ogra_> pitti, bug 1365990 ... if you didnt file one yet
<Chipaca> barry: that would be perfect
<ubot5> bug 1365990 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator create needs --developer-mode and --password options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365990
<barry> Chipaca: cool.  would you file a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image
<barry> Chipaca: please indicate the urgency of the request (i.e. needed for rtm, can wait until after, etc)
<Tassadar> moskvicheff: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/utopic/view/head:/src/platform/graphics/android/real_hwc_wrapper.cpp#L102 I think this turns off the screen
<Tassadar> bad news is that that blank() method is inside a proprietary blob, I _think_
<Chipaca> barry: hmm. it's to work properly in a bit of a corner case, but the basic feature is rtm
<Tassadar> what does that part of MIR even link with
<barry> Chipaca: it's cool either way, i just need to know for scheduling purposes
<Tassadar> like, is it a device-specific build? surely it can't be
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: you around?
<Chipaca> barry: i'll file the bug, add scheduling bits once people wake up :)
<Chipaca> barry: unrelatedly, did you know `system-image-cli --dbus` failed?
<Tassadar> oh, you made libhardware an ubuntu package
<Chipaca> barry: bug 1365991
<ubot5> bug 1365991 in Ubuntu system image "CancelUpdate should emit a Cancelled signal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365991
<Tassadar> and it is in fact libhybris, nice
<barry> Chipaca: got it
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, yes sir
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: i've found a bit of work for barry to do :) it's for a corner case of the system update notification, which is fairly unlikely to happen and only mildly confusing to the user if ti happens. Should I mark the bug as for rtm?
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: i'm asking you because you were the one prompting me about the system update notifications a while back, but i could ask asac or lucio instead if it's better
<Chipaca> "wishlist rtm" :)
<asac> Chipaca: details?
<asac> you speak in vague words :)
<moskvicheff> Thanks for giving a clue, folks!
<Saviq> jibel, yeah it's bug #1362619
<ubot5> bug 1362619 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu RTM) "unity8-dash hangs in scopes backend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362619
<Chipaca> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1365991
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365991 in Ubuntu system image "CancelUpdate should emit a Cancelled signal" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jibel> Saviq, thanks
<Chipaca> asac: i can describe the corner case, too, if you think it'd add to the bug
<Saviq> 015704
<Saviq> 743851
 * ogra_ notes down Saviq's credit card pins+
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, does cancel work in general?
<pmcgowan> this is special case?
<jibel> Saviq, my device is currently stuck on unity8-dash starting, do you need more info or I can reboot it?
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, but if downloadling is not in progress, then the dialog to install r not now is presented? or do I misunderstand
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: AFAIK cancel works in general
<jibel> time to change your pin code
<asac> Chipaca: its hard for me to understand the impact on the user experience if we dont do this for rtm
<Saviq> ogra_, /me uses this channel as a sounding board for yubi 2fa while trusted prompts don't survive focus changes
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: if a new notification of system update arrives, i want to cancel the previous download
<asac> maybe clarifying that will help undersanding priority
<ogra_> Saviq, lol
<Chipaca> asac: ok, will add to the bug
<Saviq> jibel, reboot, it's relatively reproducible
<Saviq> more and more so, unfortunately
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, looking at barry's reply he said you get a signal if download is in progress, if its done, then wouldnt the user already see the dialog to install
<barry> Chipaca: can you explain what it means to "cancel the previous download" if it's already been downloaded?
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: barry: asac: added a paragraph to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1365991 -- let me know if it needs more explaining
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365991 in Ubuntu system image "CancelUpdate should emit a Cancelled signal" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Chipaca> of course, another way of fixing this is to have the system updates itself take care of when to do the notification & etc
<Saviq> nik90_, yeah, I've an old alarm that doesn't actually work and that I can't remove
<Saviq> nik90_, old as in I created it probably 2 months ago or something
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, right I thinks thats the part I missed, why barry would need to do anything
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: got it now?
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, my two cents is thats a good thing to fix but not critical for rtm
<barry> Chipaca: another question: is the order of signal emits important when both an UpdateFailed and a Cancelled signal would be emitted?
<pmcgowan> at least I cant come up with a likelihood that scenario would occur
 * barry is not even sure dbus guarantees signal delivery order
<Chipaca> barry: the order wouldn't be important to me, because I'd bail on either
<Chipaca> barry: yes there is an ordering guarantee; libnotify uses that to good effect
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i've got the battery-check branch all working... with just one bug to fix
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i updated it to use the batter level from indicator-power, which is reliable
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, how about 25% as the threshold?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, does desktop do this today? we could use the same number
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> i was thinking 25%
<kenvandine> i'm worried about making it to low
<barry> Chipaca: i just thought of something: every time you call DownloadUpdate() you should get a signal in all termination cases.  let's say you are in the middle of downloading and you call CancelUpdate().  you will get an UpdateFailed signal.  but lets say instead that before you can cancel it, the download completes, then you'll have already gotten an UpdateDownloaded signal and the CancelUpdate will no-op.  so i think you already have
<barry> all the signals you need to decide whether the process waiting for the download should terminate or not.  it always terminates on UpdateDownloaded or UpdateFailed, and you should be guaranteed to get one or the other every time you call DownloadUpdate()
<kenvandine> over time, the battery could discharge faster
<barry> Chipaca: i'm not sure a Cancelled signal gives you any more information
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yeah I have one of those
<kenvandine> so if the battery is old, 10% might only last a few minutes
<asac> Chipaca: i follow pmcgowan's assessment. I think its not wishlist, but a real bug that isn't critical for rtm, but also not super low. i would put it as high, but for postrtm unless barry runs out of critical issues
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ok lets start there
<Chipaca> barry: when you said it only emitted UpdateFailed if a download was in progress I understood it to mean that if a download was not in progress because you weren't on wifi or had no network or whatever, you'd get no signal
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, is that the threshold when the indicator turns red? I think it is
<pmcgowan> which would be consistent
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok, also i'm finding some alarming problems that can only be reproduced on krillin
<kenvandine> not sure
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, for example... i can't change the timezone or change language on krilling
<kenvandine> 2014-09-05 02:21:03,781 - WARNING - QDBusConnection: name 'org.freedesktop.timedate1' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.274'
<barry> Chipaca: right.  so let's say you never called DownloadUpdate() for whatever reason, but went straight to CancelUpdate().  there'd be no signal because nothing ever happened.  but that seems kind of silly to do (why would you cancel an update if one never was started).  but once a download is started, it should always end in an UpdateDownloaded or UpdateFailed signal
<kenvandine> is what i see in the logs when trying to change timezone
<kenvandine> (process:2482): AccountsService-WARNING **: SetLanguage call failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.PermissionDenied: Authentication is required
<kenvandine> (process:2482): AccountsService-WARNING **: SetFormatsLocale call failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.PermissionDenied: Authentication is required
<kenvandine> when changing language
<kenvandine> but only on krillin
<barry> Chipaca: the only thing a Canceled signal would tell you is "yes, you just called CancelUpdate".
<Chipaca> barry: but i don't call DownloadUpdate, i call CheckForUpdate()
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, have you seen any bug reports for things like this?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'm not seeing any in my searches, but would be surprised if nobody else has noticed this
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, dont think so, wonder if the file permissions are goofed up
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, does it cause it to fail?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> neither works
<kenvandine> also... i have a problem when trying to change the passphrase
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, any denials in the syslog?
<kenvandine> but only on krillin too
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, we're unconfined...
<Chipaca> barry: which I understood to DWIW wrt waiting for wifi to download stuff & etc
<kenvandine> but i can look
<barry> Chipaca: right, so if you call CheckForUpdate() you will always get an UpdateAvailableStatus signal.  if you called CFU() while automatic downloads are enabled, it too will always end in an UpdateDownloaded or UpdateFailed signal.  if manual downloads are in progress, you never get the UD or UF signals because no download was initiated
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm still seeing that error about display hint when changing the passphrase, but i can only reproduce that on krillin
<pmcgowan> thats true
<kenvandine> mterry, and with some of these other issues that i can only reproduce on krillin, i'm wondering if we have a problem with AccountsService on krillin
<Chipaca> barry: I'm more confused, now :)
<pitti> ogra_: adb bug> thanks, subscribed
<mterry> kenvandine, oh we do!  but more like policykit
<ogra_> not adb, emulator :P
<kenvandine> ah ha!
<kenvandine> mterry, so known?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, maybe  ogra_  has a thought related to user changes etc
<kenvandine> is there a bug?
<barry> Chipaca: yeah, me too. ;)  maybe we should schedule a call?
<mterry> kenvandine, I spent all day tracing it down.  Bug 1365095
<ubot5> bug 1365095 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Greeter not asking for pin code in image 11 (krillin)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365095
<ogra_> pmcgowan, about what exactly ?
<mterry> kenvandine, which points to a secondary bug at the bottom, with additional info
<mterry> kenvandine, looks like some sort of race right now
<pmcgowan> ogra_, seems mterry  just explained
<kenvandine> ah... so that could totally cause these issues in settings
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah, problems all over the place
<kenvandine> sigh
<Chipaca> barry: +1 :) in ~3 hours + would work for me
<kenvandine> well... it means probably only one thing to fix :)
<pitti> ogra_: I followed up with a clarification; it's not just an issue of creating an emulator with a default pwd; even when setting one it doesn't work
<ogra_> pmcgowan, good ... i dont touch user credentials :)
<kenvandine> and magically everything will be good
<mterry> kenvandine, one hopes
<barry> Chipaca: that would work for me
<ogra_> pitti, right, but the cration tool adds varioud hacks ... they all need to be adjusted
<pitti> *nod*
<Chipaca> barry: ok, i'll poke you about then
<ogra_> pitti, (annd i sadly neither know go nor do i have a clue about "which hacks")
<ogra_> waiting for sergiusens to get up and help a bit with that
<barry> Chipaca: sounds good
<Saviq> "This password is too long" ORLY? When are we? 1970?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i added settings as affected by bug 1365886
<ubot5> bug 1365886 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "PolicyKit not working on krillin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365886
<Saviq> dholbach, hey, do you know for bug #1365975 what plan do we have? I know for clicks we're going for in-.desktop translations, are we doing the same for .deb-based apps still? or do we, where possible, go for X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain?
<ubot5> bug 1365975 in Ubuntu Translations "Many dash elements lack Norwegian translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365975
<Saviq> dholbach, and/or do we have something to extract translations from .po files and into .desktop?
 * Saviq recalls webbrowser-app having such a contraption
<kenvandine> seb128, sorry, i should have moved the battery-check branch to WIP, it is mostly working now but not really ready
<dholbach> Saviq, I can't quite remember... pitti: ^
<kenvandine> seb128, only problem i have still is the "Not now" button doesn't seem to do what it should :)
<pitti> Saviq: yes, it's called intltool-merge
<pitti> it's quite a standard thing to do, there's also autotools supprot for it (pretty much every desktop-ish package does that)
<Saviq> pitti, ok cool, will mention that on the bug
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ack
<Saviq> pitti, for .deb based apps, do we still go for gettext-based translation or are we going full inline?
<pitti> Saviq: pkgbinarymangler strips translations from .desktop files and replaces them with X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain:; which is what we want on teh phone as well ideally, if/once unity8 gets along with that
<kenvandine> seb128, i wish BatteryInfo sucked less... like seems silly i can't just use a chargingState property
<mterry> ogra_, do you know how to pass arguments to /sbin/init on a device?
<kenvandine> instead of listening for state changes and doing hacky stuff
<Saviq> pitti, right, so we need to support both approaches anyway, understood
<pitti> Saviq: as static translations in .desktops always need a package rebuild, thus you can't fix/update them with new langpacks
<pitti> Saviq: well, if X-U-G-Domain: works, it's also fine to exclusively use that
<Saviq> pitti, but that doesn't work for .clicks does it?
<pitti> Saviq: ah, right
<Saviq> so yeah, both ways it is, not like it's a huge task anyway
<ogra_> mterry, onyl via kernel cmdline
<Saviq> dholbach, wasn't there a generic bug somewhere about .desktop file translations already?
<mterry> ogra_, and how to modify that?  I'm used to desktops where I can recovery boot
<pitti> Saviq: I suppose unity8 isn't using glib by any chance? (that already implements all that)
<dholbach> Saviq, I can't remember to be honest
<pitti> Saviq: oh, so it does build-dep on libglib2.0-dev
<Saviq> pitti, well, yeah, we do use it in places already
<Saviq> pitti, but were using gettext directly
<ogra_> mterry, no idea for krillin ... for mako we ship a script
<mterry> ogra_, oh I did not suspect they would differ
<Saviq> pitti, we're also using QSettings to read the .desktop files, but we might decide otherwise if glib does us good
<mterry> ogra_, what do we do for mako out of curiousity?  I wanted to do it for both devices
<ogra_> mterry, there is append-cmdline-arg and remove-cmdline-arg ... but i suspect krillin will explode if you use that
<pitti> Saviq: ah, ok; I was thinking GDesktopAppInfo, but I had assumed that our Qt packages have a similar patch to support X-U-G-D
<pitti> Saviq: otherwise Kubuntu would have a problem
<ogra_> mterry, not sure you can modify the cmdline for krilling without rebuilding the device tarball
<Saviq> pitti, well, right, unfortunately K != Q for now, bringing anything K would bring a lot of KDE that we don't want
<mterry> humph
<Saviq> pitti, so GDesktopAppInfo might actually be something we'd use, we'll have a look, thanks!
<pitti> Saviq: right; I'm afraid I don't know much about the Q/K architecture, i. e. at which place the support for gettext-desktop files lives
<pitti> Saviq: if that's impractical for any reason, FTR these are the relevant patches: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/unstable/glib2.0/debian/patches/01_gettext-desktopfiles.patch?revision=41160&view=markup
<pitti> Saviq: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/unstable/glib2.0/debian/patches/02_gettext-desktopfiles-ubuntu.patch?revision=41160&view=markup
<pitti> Saviq: it's split as the first one was suppose to go upstream eons ago, and the second one just adds X-Debian- and X-Ubuntu- aliases for X-GNOME-Gettext-Domain
<Saviq> pitti, great, thanks
<pitti> Saviq: please feel free to ping me with questions (although I wrote it some 7 years ago, but it's still fairly easy)
<Saviq> pitti, yeah, we'll manage, thanks
<ogra_> mterry, so what can i do about the denied permission for the dbus command to disable the edge intro ?
<ogra_> mterry, i suspect there is some permission missing in the pkla ?
<mterry> ogra_, only guaranteed solution so far is to downgrade to lightdm 1.11.7
<ogra_> for accountservice
<ogra_> mterry, that wont help developer mode or the smoke-tests to succeed :P
<mterry> ogra_, I know!  I'm looking into it
<mterry> ogra_, some race condition on boot, which is why I was trying to pass --debug to init
<ogra_> ok, so you are sure it is the same issue you have in other dbus related places ?
<mterry> ogra_, yah the problem is that the cgroup information for the session isn't set correctly
<ogra_> ok
<mterry> ogra_, so policykit doesn't think the session is part of a logind session
<ogra_> thnen i wont bother hacking phablet-tools
<seb128> pmcgowan, do you know who maintains "sync-monitor"? I've typo/translations fixes sitting there, I would like to do a landing but I failed to get reviews
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ maybe you can do trivial reviews on that? ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, pmcgowan, e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/sync-monitor/synchronization-typo/+merge/232171
<pmcgowan> seb128, yeah, renatu  I believe
<seb128> renatu, hey, can you review ^?
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: in case you haven't seen it, bug 1365886 may be related to your bug yesterday
<mdeslaur> ubot5: wake up
<ubot5> bug 1365886 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "PolicyKit not working on krillin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365886
<seb128> mpt_, you might want to assign yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1334257 (I can't do it for ubuntu-ux bugs)
<dbarth> seb128: hi, i have new pacakges for you to check the location branch
<dbarth> seb128: do you have time for a quick check?
<seb128> dbarth, hey, sure, where is it?
<dbarth> silo 17
<dbarth> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017
<seb128> dbarth, k
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334257 in Ubuntu UX "OEM/PES requirement to expose build information" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> jgdx, hey, while you are looking at the os details, do you want to fix the panel not being scrollable? ;-)
<seb128> jgdx, you probably just need to set the flickable and change the anchor of the colum to be left/right
<jgdx> seb128, sure
<jgdx> seb128, I've updated [1] with a bunch of fixes. It's not perfect, but a major change of this panel warrants a different bug, ux work and another branch. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1365167-numerous-custom-background-issues/+merge/233376
<jgdx> imo
<jgdx> :)
<seb128> jgdx, k, looking to that in a bit
<jgdx> thanks
<charles> jibel, what's the bug # for that time-displayed-is-off-by-a-few-minutes bug that you and seb128 were seeing a few days ago?
<sergiusens> mdeslaur: thanks, I'll subscribe
<seb128> charles, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1365530
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365530 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Time in indicator out of sync on resume from suspend" [High,Triaged]
<jibel> charles, it was only yesterday not few days :) bug 1365530
<charles> that was only yesterday? oog :)
<charles> jibel, seb128, thanks
<jibel> charles, the screenshot on the report shows only 1 minute difference but I saw a 10 minutes difference
<jibel> but not as bad as previous bug
<seb128> I again had a 6 minutes difference here
<seb128> it tends to fix itself in less than a minute also
<seb128> but if you use your phone as a watch and take it out of the pocket, turn it on, look at the time on the lock screen ... then it's a fail
<ogra_> updating the clock shoudl simply be the first task in the wakeup process
<charles> jibel, are you seeing it always fix itself after a minute too?
<jibel> charles, yes
<charles> ok
<jibel> I agree with seb128, you cannot use the phone as a watch
<rovout> hi
<mpt_> thanks seb128, done
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> jgdx, that "vertical single value" mp is weird, it doesn't fix the bug listed in the vcs name, does it?
<Tassadar> rsalveti: ping
<jgdx> seb128, vcs? You don't see the full device image part for spanish?
<jgdx> I do
<seb128> jgdx, sorry, I though the bug was about the "OS ..." on the about page itself
<seb128> not in the subpage
<seb128> jgdx, ok, comment approved, you might want to change the contact info to not list mardy there
<seb128> jgdx, let me know if you want to change that, so I can change the status after you are done
<jgdx> seb128, what's appropriate? Moi?
<jgdx> seb128, thanks, pushed
<seb128> jgdx, yeah, or just drop the line
<Marzel> Does somebody know, which version of ubuntu for devices is the newest for Nexus 4? (dev-branch) Or: When comes the next update?
<kenvandine> Marzel, version?  our latest utopic-proposed image # is 224
<kenvandine> Marzel, if that's what you mean
<kenvandine> Marzel, i guess you probably mean the promoted image... not sure on that ;)
<Marzel> Ok, I have 203. The last two updates came OTA. The new one not?
<kenvandine> Marzel, they will be OTA
<kenvandine> that might be the last promoted image
<Tassadar> dobey: just found out why the backlight stays on on n5
<kenvandine> Marzel, once all the tests pass another image will get promoted, then you'll see it
<Marzel> kenvandine, strange....
<Tassadar> ubuntu first blanks the screen and then sets the brightness to 0, android first sets brightness to 0 and then blanks the screen
<kenvandine> Marzel, strange?
<kenvandine> we don't promote images until all our tests pass, etc
<Marzel> kenvandine, yes, because my nexus doesn't show me a new update....
<kenvandine> Marzel, right... i suspect you have the latests
<kenvandine> 224 is for the utopic channel
<kenvandine> which hasn't passed yet
<Marzel> And branch-channel?
<matv1> hey all. Connecting to a wifi network that uses PEAP authentication fails on UT. but i seem to remember hearing that one could edit some network config files manually to get this to work
<Marzel> Sry, dev-channel?
<matv1> is this true and if so: which files?
<kenvandine> Marzel, 203 is the latest
<kenvandine> i just confirmed
<Marzel> matv1: If I connect to peap, it turns wifi off and on again and then it does nothing... :D
<matv1> Marzel how do you connect? the UI doenst even give me a prompt
<dobey> Tassadar: oh, ok
<Marzel> matv1: Sorry, I mean, if I select the network
<Tassadar> I'm not entirely sure what to do about it
<dobey> Tassadar: will you propose a fix then? :)
<matv1> Marzel ah yes. thats the same for me
<Tassadar> I need somebody who knows what sets the brightness to 0 after you press power button
<Tassadar> I can hack over it in kernel drivers, but I think what ubuntu does is wrong
<matv1> Marzel but i think I heard that you could manually edit the network file
<matv1> Marzel on desktop that would be /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Marzel> Tassadar: If you write a bash-script turning all GPIOs to 0, the display brightness goes to 0. But I dont think, that this is a good idea... :D
<Tassadar> why would I write such script
<matv1> Marzel but that obviously not there on UT
<Tassadar> I know what's wrong)
<Marzel> I did it and had this as result. But I don`t give any garanty.... ;)
<Marzel> And I don't know, if i you break something....
<Marzel> matv1: This file (/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections) exists at the phone, too.
<Marzel> Somebody here knowing, how to control the notification-LED?
<jgdx> brendand, lol @ bug 1350809
<ubot5> bug 1350809 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[Language & Text] Keyboard layout list layout breaks when unchecking first layout in 'current layouts' list" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350809
<brendand> jgdx, why lol? just cause it's a weird bug :) ?
<jgdx> brendand, yeah :p
<jgdx> and it happened just like ye had predicteth
<Marzel> kenvandine, is dev 203 newer than utopic 224?
<matv1> Marzel: aha! Thanks I assumed that would be elsewhere on touch. I will try creating a file for a peap connection and see what happens
<matv1> matv1 should never assume  :)
<kenvandine> Marzel, no... utopic-proposed is the same as devel-proposed
<kenvandine> which is newer than utopic (same as devel)
<kenvandine> Marzel, so that's where development happens, and when all regression testing passes it goes to devel
<Marzel> Ok. So, if I understand it correctly, 224 is coming? Or is there any mistake (in my mind)? :)
<kenvandine> something later than 224 is coming :)
<kenvandine> 224 hasn't passed everything needed to be stable enough
<kenvandine> and we usually get at least one new image a day
<kenvandine> sometimes several a day
<kenvandine> until all the tests pass
<Marzel> Ah ok.
<kenvandine> deeming it stable enough for devel
<Marzel> I've wondered, because after install ubuntu for devices there came some updates every some days and now it took "a long" time... ;)
<kenvandine> Marzel, just 2 weeks :)
<kenvandine> Marzel, we're working very hard to stabilize the latest round of features
<Marzel> Yes. :)
<Marzel> Its all ok. ;)
<Marzel> kenvandine, Do you know, if there is any changelog for the updates (system and/or apps)? :)
<kenvandine> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu/
<kenvandine> Marzel, for some reason the latest there is 221
<kenvandine> which was yesterday
<dobey> Marzel: the changes in the latest version of an app are displayed in the preview for the app, in the apps scope
<Marzel> kenvandine, Thank you very much! :)
<Marzel> dobey, you, too. :)
<kenvandine> Marzel, no problem
<seb128> jgdx, did you get design guidance/talk to mpt about the background import workflow/strings?
<jgdx> seb128, filed a bug and asked about the action, but no more than that.
<seb128> jgdx, k
<cwayne1> sergiusens: hey, does the golang gettext stuff  you guys are using for account-polld format currency as well?
<sergiusens> cwayne1: I don't know; we are just using it for translation strings
<sergiusens> cwayne1: it seems it should work
<sergiusens> cwayne1: I actually don't know how that is supposed to be annotated
<Tassadar> okay, I have found a setBrightness call in dbus-monitor, but the server is anonymous - "sender=:1.12". Can I somehow find out which process sent it?
<anpok> just updated nexus4 and adb is disabled. tried enabling it again - I am supposed to pick a passphrase?
<Tassadar> *the sender is anonymous...
<ogra_> anpok, yep
<ogra_> anpok, or a pin
<Tassadar> finally, found the place where screen is turned off/on
<Tassadar> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-system-compositor-team/unity-system-compositor/trunk/view/head:/src/screen_state_handler.cpp#L162
<Tassadar> first it turns the panel off/on in display->configure and _then_ it sets the brightness
<Tassadar> is there anybody who works on that code in unity-system-compositor?
<ogra_> Tassadar, #ubuntu-mir does
<Tassadar> thanks
<rickspencer3> hey, has anyone heard anything about keyboard not appearing on nexus 4 on current rtm image?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, only right after the wizard has run
<rickspencer3> ogra_ restart fixes it?
<ogra_> yep
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<Tassadar> well, I guess I'll start a bug and talk with rsalveti what he thinks is the best way to handle this once he's available
<jgdx> later
<Tassadar> ogra_: I need to build a single ubuntu touch package to test a fix (unity-system-compositor), is there a way to do that without building the whole rootfs?
<Tassadar> I suppose I could do it on the device with apt-get build-dep and apt-get source
<ogra_> yeah
<Tassadar> how do you turn on the developer mode these days?
<ogra_> Tassadar, you set a pw and siggle the switch
<ogra_> *toggle
<Tassadar> ogra_: hmm, where is the switch supposed to be?
<ogra_> about this device -> developer mode
<Tassadar> oh yeah
<Tassadar> thanks
<Tassadar> that's probably the first time I build a package on a phone)
<Tassadar> fortunatelly, it is pretty small one)
<rsalveti> Tassadar: sorry, what is the issue?
<rsalveti> ogra_: so it seems you already fixed the adb issue on the emulator, right?
<ogra_> rsalveti, nope
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens was looking into it
<rsalveti> ogra_: and regarding the offline issue?
<ogra_> rsalveti, but then got dragged away into heloing with pull-lp-source
<Tassadar> rsalveti: eeh, right now nothing, I think I solved it in the mean time, I'll write if I'll need anythin after all, sorry.)
<sergiusens> ogra_: well I thought the test setup has more priority, doesn't it?
<ogra_> *helping
<ogra_> sergiusens, definitely
<rsalveti> Tassadar: sure, no worries
<rsalveti> ogra_: mind triggering a new image so we can include your latest adb changes?
<ogra_> rsalveti, dev mode wont enter rtm before monday, so we have the weekend
<ogra_> rsalveti, waiting for rmadison, buut yeah, that was my plan
<rsalveti> argh, still in proposed
<sergiusens> Ursinha: where's the documentation for the archive's getPublishedSources?
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can you force developer mode by default when creating the emulator then?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I think that was what I wanted
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but asked for bzoltan's input on password
<rsalveti> alright, otherwise that will probably break the sdk
<sergiusens> I was thinking of a default password as well
<ogra_> ++
<rsalveti> yeah, sounds fine
<ogra_> just 0000
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i'll use that in phablet-bootchart too
<sergiusens> Ursinha: found the lp docs, finally :-)
<Ursinha> bookmark it this time :P
<taiebot> Hello. No-one has confirmed this bug yet it is quite bad though has it can leave you with an unusable dash still happening on r226. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1362769
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362769 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Location trust store causes dash to hang" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Tassadar> dobey: fixed it \o/ - https://code.launchpad.net/~vbocek/unity-system-compositor/fix-hammerhead-backlight/+merge/233572
<dobey> Tassadar: awesome!
<Tassadar> I have a .deb with the fix if you want it right now)
<K_Peignot_> @awe_ Hi,  Still have the ofono problem, so I updated the bug report with syslog etc
<K_Peignot_> nota : here is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1366132
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366132 in ofono (Ubuntu) "SIM card definitively disappeared - ofonod crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Tassadar> looks like it even enters deep sleep now
<dobey> kgunn: ^^ any chance we could get that branch from tassader landed? is unity-system-compositor yours?
<K_Peignot_> Hi anyone (@awe_ if you're there ;-) ), I would need assistance in manually viewing the crash file via apport-cli (and it seems installing ofono -dbg package too) for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1366132
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366132 in ofono (Ubuntu) "SIM card definitively disappeared - ofonod crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<awe_> K_Peignot_, I'm here... just was in the middle of something else.  Give me 5m...
<K_Peignot_> @awe_  No problem
<mterry> ogra_, I keep getting "device offline" when I try to adb in
<mterry> ogra_, is that something I did wrong after this new adbd stuff?
<ogra_> mterry, mako or krillin ?
<kgunn> dobey: u-s-c, yeah...lemme see if i can get someone to review
<mterry> ogra_, krillin
<mterry> ogra_, on devel-proposed channel
<awe_> K_Peignot_, can you please check the file /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states?
<awe_> see if WWAN is set to soft=true
<ogra_> mterry, the fix fr that sits stuck in utopic -proposed for some reason ...
<awe_> your modem is currently offline, and there's a known bug re: this file getting out of sync
<ogra_> mterry, sudo chgrp phablet /dev/android_adb
<ogra_> mterry, in the terminal -app ... then toggle dev mode off and on
<ogra_> that should get you going
<kgunn> Tassadar: hey there, did you test that change on n4 ?
<Tassadar> no, I don't have one
<mterry> ogra_, thanks!  will try
<Tassadar> kgunn: I can try it on flo though
<kgunn> Tassadar: it's ok, we'll take a look
<K_Peignot_> @awe_ [WWAN] soft=true
<awe_> K_Peignot_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1321627
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321627 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Wrong WWAN value in saved-states if ofono 'Online' toggle fails" [Critical,In progress]
<mterry> ogra_, beautiful, worked
<awe_> as root, stop urfkill
<dobey> kgunn: cool, thanks
<awe_> edit the file, change to false and then reboot
<awe_> you should be back online
<ogra_> mterry, great, then the pending fix works too :)
<awe_> K_Peignot_, sorry you hit this, a fix is in-progress, hopefully will lend next week
<mterry> ogra_, I have to do that every boot!
<mterry> ogra_, :(
<K_Peignot_> Ah this is a great new ! is there a way (setting it to false maybe) to avoir reinstalling ?
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, a udev rule is in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/android-tools/4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu30
<ogra_> mterry, you could also just copy the adbd udev rule around from 70 to 98
<kdub> has anyone been successful building qtmir under sbuild?
<K_Peignot_> @awe_ just read the workaround in the bug, thanks a lot !
<dobey> what the heck is this "DOWNLOAD MODE" graphic?
<awe_> K_Peignot_, no problem.  Glad to be of assistance
<K_Peignot_> @awe_ I marked my bug as a duplicate
<K_Peignot_> @awe_ thanks again !
<Tassadar> kgunn: just tried it on flo, works fine
<kgunn> ta
<sergiusens> Ursinha: there is no good search tool for bookmarks though :-P I have too many :)
<nikwen> sil2100: I've got notifications for five system updates today, with only two of them being listed here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<nikwen> sil2100: Therefore, I'm worried that builds 205 - 207 aren't official ones.
<nikwen> sil2100: Would you be so kind as to tell me whether they are?
<nikwen> sil2100: Sorry, I meant builds 225 - 227.
<Ursinha> sergiusens: :) I used bookmarks a long time ago, and for that there was http://del.icio.us (before there was cloud) :)
<sil2100> nikwen: so, I think those are builds that only had the barebones changed, so not sure if those will be visible there...
<Ursinha> now I just use google
<sergiusens> yeah, same
<sil2100> nikwen: not completely sure, will have to look deeper into that
<dobey> anyone know why adb would not be running after flashing with --developer-mode ? the switch is "on" in "about this phone" but adb on my workstation isn't finding the phone
<nikwen> sil2100: So that means that they are still from the official Ubuntu servers?
<nikwen> dobey: You need to set a password or pin, otherwise adb won't start.
<dobey> nikwen: only if you didn't flash with --developer-mode
<ogra_> dobey, adb wont start if there is no password set
<nikwen> dobey: Check this thread: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09773.html
<ogra_> (by design)
<dobey> that sucks
<nikwen> dobey: I don't like that either.
<ogra_> its not complete yet .. it will get worse
<dobey> i want to not have to care about security on this device that has no sim and never leaves my desk unless i'm going to a sprint
<ogra_> dobey, so flash with --developer-mode --password=0000
<dobey> ogra_: i don't want to have to type 0000 every time i unlock the screen, even if it is only 0000 or 1234
<ogra_> dobey, complain to the security team ... as i said, not done yet ... it will also require you to unlock the screen if you reconnect to adb
<ogra_> same behavior that mtp has since a few days
<dobey> jdstrand: ^^
<jdstrand> dobey: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings/ProtectingUserData and please don't complain to me. this is what came after agonizing conversations surrounding customer requirements
<dobey> oh, "adb shell" is not root any more either
<ogra_> right, not differemt to any other ubuntu :)
<jdstrand> also, also, note:
<jdstrand> Either:
<jdstrand>     adb should only accept new connections if screen is unlocked, or
<jdstrand>     Authenticate new computers to adb if it is enabled
<ogra_> right
<jdstrand> once the 'Authenticate new computers' bit is there, the other can be lifted
<jdstrand> we want 'Authenticate new computers' in the long run
<ogra_> well, that also needs you to unloc the screen and accept the cert then
<ogra_> but only once at least
<jdstrand> yes, but that is only once
<jdstrand> that solve's dobey's issue
<dobey> jdstrand: i'm fine with it for actual phones that will get sold; i just want to be able to completely disable it for the device that i'm flashing and having to install random packages on all the time, to test
<jdstrand> solves*
<ogra_> jdstrand, no, dobeys issue is that he needs a pw at all and needs it now on the UI
<ogra_> in all other cases
<jdstrand> I thought dobey's issue was having to enter a password to unlock the screen to use adb
<ogra_> well, and to onlock it at any other point in time
<ogra_> *unlock
<dobey> my complaint is having to have a pin/password to unlock the screen at all, when i want to have adb enabled.
<ogra_> i guess just unlocking for adb would be a minor annoyance compared to the amount of unlocks you have to do otherwise ...
<jdstrand> so, between authenticating computers and modifying sudoers, should be able to do whatever
<ogra_> but we cant really have a fullly open phone
<jdstrand> dobey: in the future, you would set a PIN, authenticate your computer so adb recognizes it, then use swipe to unlock
<ogra_> jdstrand, since i had to hack up adbd so heavily and it will not work for porters the way it is now ... i was wondering to build another deb with a developer version ... we could probably make that circumvent security ...
<dobey> then in the future i hope i don't have to use --wipe ever
<ogra_> so if you make your image writable anyway and install debs you could have an open adb installed
<ogra_> one that doesnt have any of these requirements
<jdstrand> that is probably possible. it is likely another long conversation which I would rather not have now :P
<ogra_> no, more for post rtm anyway
<ogra_> somethign to talk about over a beer at the sprint :)
 * jdstrand nods
<dobey> now how the heck do i make console.info() work in qml
<kenvandine> dobey, are you by chance trying to get output from ubuntu-system-settings?
<kenvandine> dobey, if so... console.info gets eaten
<kenvandine> otherwise you should get it in the upstart log
<dobey> kenvandine: no, from the pay-ui app
<kenvandine> try bumping it to console.warn
<dobey> well console.debug wasn't working either
<kenvandine> it won't
<kenvandine> well
<dobey> it should
<kenvandine> it doesn't in system-settings :)
<kenvandine> so maybe pay-ui has the same issue
<kenvandine> only console.warn works
<kenvandine> someday i'll debug that ;)
<dobey> dunno about system settings
<kenvandine> dobey, i spent so much time trying to figure out why i couldn't get console.debug to work... until someone told me to use console.warn
<dobey> but the c++ qDebug() are going to the console for pay-ui
<dobey> (at least, they are here)
<ogra_> kenvandine, lol, same here
<kenvandine> ogra_, fun isn't it :)
<ogra_> yeah
<kenvandine> dobey, just try console.warn...
<dobey> console.rum()
<kenvandine> that's even better!
<dobey> http://www.yellow5.com/pokey/archive/pokey160_1.gif
<dobey> kenvandine: do you mean system-settings, or online-accounts, for your debug() troubles?
<kenvandine> system-settings
<kenvandine> i think online-accounts has the same problem
<kenvandine> i think anything mardy touched does :)
 * kenvandine blames mardy :-p
<kenvandine> dobey, i think qDebug in the cpp works fine, just console.debug that doesn't
<dobey> well, the ubuntuone plug-in has a log handler to format the log output in the same way we were doing with python in u1
<dobey> kenvandine: console.warn isn't working for me either, though :)
<kenvandine> dobey, ok... sorry... i tried to help :)
<dobey> ugh, storm clouds
<dobey> and it's 16:00 already :-/
<jdstrand> sergiusens: hey, are there i386 versions of terminal or file manager clicks somewhere?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: no really
<sergiusens> jdstrand: these packages need some rework for that
<jdstrand> ok
<sergiusens> jdstrand: more than anything, it's ci work
<jdstrand> I need to figure out how to do fat packages for permy
<jdstrand> last I checked, the sdk didn't really do that for me
<anpok> ogra_: is there a default password?
<tedg> anpok, No, it's what you set it to.
<anpok> because it did not accept the pins i entered
<anpok> and so i tried to enter a password
<tedg> mhall119, popey, is the file manager generating URLs for the file? https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/ae7eff84-3529-11e4-aa89-fa163e707a72
<anpok> and well left the previous password empty
<anpok> entered a new one .. it did not accept it
<anpok> .. left the phone a lot for a few minutes
<anpok> picked it up again .. password locked \o/
<matv1> does anyone know of a way to get peap authentication for wifi to work (manually i guess)
<matv1> i have tried manually creating a connection file in networkmanager
<matv1> no such luck though
<popey> tedg: i don't understand what's going on there
<tedg> popey, file manager is sending a "file:///*" URL to URL Dispatcher, and URL dispatcher is saying that it can't process it.
<tedg> popey, In general, we can't process file:/// URLs.
<matv1> i thought i heard people say (i think on here) that it could be done though
<popey> matv1: I've not seen how to, would be interested to know
<popey> tedg: hmm, not sure how that's happening.
<popey> tedg: feel free to file a bug if you think it's doing something Bad™  and the guys will look at it.
<tedg> popey, Heh, if you don't, then I really don't :-)
<popey> haha
<tedg> popey, I guess I don't know bug or feature.
<popey> well I dont know what would get to that state
<ahayzen> matv1, i would be interested as well as when i go back to university next week they use PEAP with MSCHAPv2 :/
<tedg> popey, The right way to handle files it to pass them to content hub.
<popey> I mean, I can see how it could poorly construct a file url, its plausible
<matv1> ahayzen yes same here. well i work in education and we use eduroam (which uses that protocol)
<popey> tedg: I wonder if the user has done something odd like symlink log in documents to /var/log
<popey> so they can quickly get to log files in the app?
<matv1> ahayzen its been i fight as well to get it to work on desktop untill 14.04 when a final bug dealing with certs was fixed
<popey> ahayzen: I'd be interested in debugging that when you get back!
<tedg> popey, No, it shouldn't matter. The filemanager should *never* send a file:/// URL out.
<matv1> so i was hoping it would be integrated into touch as well
<ahayzen> matv1, hmmm mine has worked since like 13.04 on the desktop...
<ahayzen> popey, yep same....android has a UI...i think or some automated way of doing it...you connect to connect@brookes first which gets you the cert and then to eduroam..i think
<popey> thats it, eduroam
<ahayzen> matv1, thats basically what i did IIRC http://obis.brookes.ac.uk/wireless/wireless_setup_Linux.html
<ahayzen> popey, matv1 and thats the android setup http://obis.brookes.ac.uk/wireless/Android.html
<matv1> ahayzen there was a nasty bug in networkmanager where it refused connection if no certificate was accepted
<ahayzen> hmm maybe u don't need connect@brookes then what was that for lol
<ahayzen> oh u have to register for eduroam before you can use it so u have to use connect@brookes and then u can use eduroam :P god security lol
<tedg> popey, bug 1366217
<matv1> haha i know
<ubot5> bug 1366217 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Filemanager sending out file:/// URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366217
<ahayzen> matv1, ah i see...but mine was working so i guess my certificate was good?
<matv1> ahayzen it would seem so
<ahayzen> matv1, i was quite surprised my university even had instructions for linux lol
<matv1> ahayzen yes this linux thingy must be catching on!
<matv1> ahayzen popey but i am all good on the desktop now. So would i just do a bug report that it doesnt work on touch? i mean to get the ball rolling on that?
<ahayzen> :) it is
<matv1> which would be weird as that is explicitely stated on the touch install webpage
<ahayzen> matv1, just of interest does it work if you copy the config over manually?
<matv1> ahayzen no it doesnt work. I tried editing a config file today over several hours
<ahayzen> matv1, ah ok :(
<popey> matv1: i think we already have a bug for it
<popey> i filed one a year ago
<ahayzen> popey, do you use PEAP as well?...or have some place you use it?
<popey> bug 1241986
<matv1> popey aha great minds think alike! just some more slowly :)
<ubot5> bug 1241986 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2 network" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241986
<popey> ahayzen: at OggCamp last year in Liverpool they gave us free wifi, it was at Liverpool University
 * ahayzen subscribes and marks as 'affects me'
<ahayzen> popey, ah probably eduroam then? hehe
<popey> yes, it was
<popey> you can't connect behind a proxy either
<ahayzen> popey, did it work for longer than 5minutes for any device for u ;) lol ... it usually disconnects on any platform and just dies if more than 2 people try and use the same access point aha
<ahayzen> silly thing
<popey> yeah, it was a bit ropey
<ahayzen> hah
<popey> ahayzen: and in answer to your question, no I don't have any other PEAP networks to connect to
<popey> hence why I'm interested in some debugging
<ahayzen> popey, probably a good thing ;) ... yeah u can use me when i get back :)
<popey> thanks
<matv1> popey ahayzen i can be called on to try stuff as i work inside an eduroam institution every day. And i am inside the it department as well so thats sometimes usefull
<popey> excellent thanks
<ahayzen> matv1, awesome :)
<popey> i would be interested to see in what way it fails if you use "phablet-network" to copy your laptop nm config over
<popey> in theory it should work, but i expect there is some dialog we don't implement, some tick box to say "accept cert" or somesuch
<matv1> popey yeah as i said that issue existed as well on desktop for a long time. actually you should even be able to ignore the cert
<matv1> but all that stuff is handled in the config file and i tried a million ways but it always fails
<popey> matv1: capture logs next time ☻
<popey> matv1: might need to increase network manager logging or something
<matv1> popey okay i will try that on monday
<matv1> popey and attach the logs to the bug
<popey> yay
<matv1> Am i correct in my understanding that pop will not be supported in the new trojita email core app?
<matv1> i know pop is not the greatest protcol in the world but really a lot of providers use it still (exclusively)
<matv1> so i would be sad
<doflaherty> matv1, I think the app is being built on an existing library that only supports IMAP
<matv1> doflaherty yes but i believe at some point there was talk of extending that to pop
<matv1> but i cant really find any discussion about that now. so maybe my wishfull thinking only :)
<doflaherty> I hadn't seen anything about it, sorry
<matv1> doflaherty no worries, I will get by :)
<matv1> still, i believe that would one of the major issues for a lot of potential users not  offering any support for pop mail
<doflaherty> how common is pop3 compared to imap?
<matv1> i cant give you any figures. but its not niche or anything
<matv1> i am thinking that canonical might be more verbal about not taking that on in the pop support in the coming core app. Maybe then some community app coders would decide to have a stab at that
<nhaines> matv1: as the email app is merely a port, I suspect that it won't support POP3 until Trojita does.
<nhaines> matv1: but Canonical has also stated that an email client is not a core app and never will be.
<doflaherty> yeah, they've been pretty clear about it being a side project
<matv1> nhaines hum are you sure about that?
<nhaines> Yup.
<matv1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/EmailClient does not really give that impression to me
<nhaines> They told me very clearly, in chat and in person, that they're not wasting any effort on it for RTM, and after that would be up in the air.
<matv1> yes i am understanding that now as well. All i am saying is, if that would be communicated more clearly -especially the non support for pop3- some other effort would start to get an app together that does pop mail
<matv1> for instance the wiki even says: Must Have: I want to add/modify email settings for a POP3/IMAP account
<matv1> nhaines maybe the easiest thing would be to not call it an email client but an imap client
<nhaines> POP3/IMAP clients also don't support any of the other dozen email protocols out there.  I can't rememember the last time I saw a POP3-only email provider.
<matv1> nhaines I can ;)
<matv1> as doflaherty said: it would be interesting to see figures
<nhaines> matv1: then email them and say 1986 called and it's time to pick a better protocol.  ;)
<matv1> nhaines haha agreed!
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-06
<nhaines> I mean, should POP3 support be banned?  Of course not--more is better.  But it's not like the 90s anymore where there was never any support for IMAP.  :)
<matv1> nhaines again agreed. Still pop3 support did make it into the core-apps email wiki as a Must have. So some one other then myself must have felt an email app should have pop3 support. And that wiki wasnt written in 1986
<matv1> and i am not one of those people that goes around saying Canonical should/must provide this and that service! i am just greatfull for every line of code that they produce.
<matv1> All I am saying is: every casual reader of that wiki is going to assume that trojita email 1) is a core app and 2) that pop will be supported. So no one is inclined to do anything about it if they felt they needed it
<matv1> so change the wiki :)
<nhaines> matv1: I'm for that. :)
<matv1> nhaines cheers!
<matv1> nhaines i guess i will have to give daniel  chapman a heads up? or who would be the right person to bother :) ?
<nhaines> matv1: not sure about that.
<matv1> nhaines ok np
<mollusc> I'm attempting a port for the LG G2 and have gotten to the stage of building an image, but I'm getting a linker error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL". Host OS is Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit which, to be fair, wasn't listed as supported in the porting guide but I put this down to the guide being slightly out-of-date. Anyone here willing to help me troubleshoot the build?
<mollusc> I installed the package sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev:i386
<mollusc> Oops, accidentally sent that early. Anyway, installing the 32-bit lib seemed to allow the build to finish... I need to backtrack now and figure out how to get my device on the "lunch" menu
<mollusc_> I'm trying to set up a build for a new device and having trouble figuring out exactly what I need to change in the makefiles. I'm getting this error from the lunch command: ** Don't have a product spec for: 'd802' \n ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<lotuspsychje> any news on meizu and bq yet?
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: https://insights.ubuntu.com/phone/
<lotuspsychje> lemme check
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: i hope they release soon :p
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: well, probably some time after the RTM branch is stable which it's not.
<nhaines> So that can be a good sign. :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah i heard the news on RTM
<lotuspsychje> updates are so slow, cant stand all the waiting :p
<lotuspsychje> someone should release and easy touch app builder
<nhaines> Feel free to write one.
<lotuspsychje> so any user can make a cool app easy
<lotuspsychje> i dont have the skillz for that :p
<nhaines> It's also not the slightest bit simple to do.  :P
<nhaines> Really, the SDK and javascript is pretty simple as is.  :)
<lotuspsychje> would it be possible to make a touch app, ready to make any terminal app?
<nhaines> I don't understand what you mean.
<lotuspsychje> well lets say i want links2 on ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> text based browser
<lotuspsychje> could it be possible to make a touch app, so i just put the deb packagine of links2 inside
<lotuspsychje> so anyone could make any terminal app
<nhaines> Well no, you'd have to cross-compile the program and then install to run only in the click directory, and it'd have to work under apparmor, then you'd have to customize the Terminal app to run it and include that customized app.
<lotuspsychje> not simple then :p
<nhaines> It'd be easier to just cross-compile the program, decompress it into your home directory, run Terminal, and run the program.
<lotuspsychje> would be more easy with a dir unlock, so i can install terminal packages
<nhaines> You can do that, too.
<lotuspsychje> but then i wont receiver updates
<nhaines> It breaks system updates, but you're free to do so.  :P
<nhaines> Yup.
<lotuspsychje> ill just patient more, until someone invents a break trough :p
<lotuspsychje> im so hungry to test terminal apps
<lotuspsychje> mupdf, links2,nmap,colortail
<nhaines> I want nethack.  :P
<lotuspsychje> what does that do?
<nhaines> http://nethack.org/common/index.html
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> there is an emulator app on touch yes
<lotuspsychje> for roms
<RoninDev> Can't get emulator booted. Black screen only. Can anybody help?
<lotuspsychje> RoninDev: on wich device?
<RoninDev> you mean emulator version?
<lotuspsychje> no i mean your hardware
<RoninDev> Linux RoninPC 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:42 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> ah you trying to run touch on your ubuntu?
<RoninDev> yes
<RoninDev> is it possible?
<lotuspsychje> didnt test that myself
<lotuspsychje> yes its possible
<RoninDev> How also i can run it?
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<RoninDev> yes, i create emulator, using that wiki
<lotuspsychje> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/ubuntu-touch-emulator-installation-and.html
<lotuspsychje> maybe this one is more clear
<RoninDev> I'll check it out, thanks!
 * mollusc flips the table
<mollusc> Ugh, why does building have to be such a pain :P
<lotuspsychje> lol, there's been done some good dev work here on touch
<RoninDev> lotuspsychje, thank you for your link! It's work!
<RoninDev> Ubuntu Touch looks awesome!
<mollusc> Just to clarify, is Touch still based on CM10.1?
<mollusc> Hmmm, seems as though this guide is out of date and Touch is no longer based on CM... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<suliman> hi all! how can I import music in the Music app in Emulator. I copied them to the ~/Music folder, but no luck. Any ideas?
<ogra_> suliman, the files need to be owned by the pahblet user ... just chown them
<suliman> ogra: Thanks, I'll try it.
<suliman> ogra: Thanks, it works. :)
<ogra_> :)
<nik90_> charles_: I added alarm snooze settings options in the clock app. Here is the MP for it https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-snooze-settings/+merge/233622
<nik90_> charles_: mind reviewing the c++ part of it pls
<nhaines> nik90_: my hero!
<sascha_> hallo, we can install ubuntu touch on my device htc one m8???
<sascha_> How can I install ubuntu touch on my device htc one m8???
<nik90_> nhaines: ?
<Tassadar> hmm, anybody knows if ucm files are still needed for sound to work?
<Tassadar> I'm patching my hammerhead images with files from bug 1276901, but I think you've switched to some different sound framework, maybe pulseaudio?
<ubot5> bug 1276901 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "alsa-lib: UCM - hammerhead sound doesn't work" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276901
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-07
<hackersarchangel> howdy everyone
<hackersarchangel> So I was able to dig up some more information in regards to my SMS issue, but beyond what is going on I can’t figure it out.
<hackersarchangel> howdy everyone
<phillip> Hey, can anyone tell me how I should translated https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/de/+translate?show=untranslated these, or what does they mean? I saw docs about such strings but can't find it now.
<doflaherty> phillip, does this help? http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/ctime/strftime/
<phillip> doflaherty: thanks, what does %l mean
<doflaherty> oh, maybe "man strftime" is a better reference
<doflaherty> it says %l is hour ( from 1 to 12) but with a blank for single-digit hours instead of a zero
<doflaherty> 1 instead of 01, for example
<doflaherty> it looks like it's an extension of the standard
<phillip> thanks a lot doflaherty
<doflaherty> no problem
<shiggity> rsalveti, r u here?
<shiggity> :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-31
<anmol> hi
<anmol> i am trying to flash on my nexus 4 mako
<anmol> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --bootstrap
<anmol> using this comman
<anmol> it is stuck at 90 percent
<anmol> in termical
<anmol> terminal*
<anmol> should i terminate it?
<anmol> and try again?
<anmol> anyone therE?
<Stanley00> anmol: how long have it been stucked?
<anmol> 5 minutes
<anmol> i killed it bdw
<anmol> i ran the command again
<anmol> and if it will stuck now then it will be like the 3rd time
<Stanley00> anmol: well, maybe it need to download some file from internet, or maybe there's error while copying to devive (no space left on device, or something...), the whole screen log of the tool may have more details?
<anmol> any offline way to flash ubuntu touch on nexus 4 mako ?
<anmol> i get stuck very time while downloading
<anmol> anyone there to help?
<Stanley00> anmol: ubuntu-device-flash has an option to download the image to its cache before hand, you can try that
<Stanley00> anmol: or, you can try get the meta json file, get the image files with stable downloader and move the image files to ubuntu-device-flash cache.
<Stanley00> anmol: I don't have ubuntu machine atm, so I cannot tell you where exactly, just the general ideas.
<anmol> do we have a path to the files @stanley ?
<dholbach> good morning
<Thaurwylth> Greetings, all. I'm right now pondering. I haven't bought anything yet, nor decided yet. Pondering. The thing is I plan to get a tablet with PC like harware, ie not ARM, but PC like as I said. And then I'd try to make it Ubuntu dual or Ubuntu exclusive. I sort of know that this is possible. Is it wiser to get a Windows tablet for this or Android?
<Stanley00> Thaurwylth: You cannot flash ubuntu to device not running android, IIRC
<Thaurwylth> Is that indeed the case? Like, no Ubuntu on Windows phones? Whoa!
<Stanley00> Thaurwylth: to be correct, "you can not flash ubuntu touch", someone already flashed ubuntu desktop to surface
<ogra_> Thaurwylth, you can try one of the desktop-next images ... but most of the backend stuff (i.e. everything talking to hardware) wont be able to make use of your hardware with that
<Thaurwylth> Yeah, I guess I get a rather big screen tablet with fast processor and lots of space etc, so running the desktop version wouldn't be an issue I guess. And I don't really like touch screens either. Although I think I hear there's a caveat...
<ogra_> (wifi, sound and graphics might work, BT, GPS and sensors most likely wont)
<Thaurwylth> I mean with booting and not having a touch screen available - can this always be surpassed by having a USB keyboard?
<ogra_> if you use the desktop-next with keyboard and mouse it turns into a desktop UI (otherwise it is the same as on the phone and tablets)
<Thaurwylth> Yeah, and this wouldn't cause problems with GRUB or anything? I mean getting GRUB to respond to a USB keyboard. Or mouse, in case you ever need mouse for anything on GRUB.
<Thaurwylth> Because the idea of dual boot kind of doesn't work unless you can input choices in GRUB.
<ogra_> nah, that works today ... how else would you manage grub on a PC ?
<Thaurwylth> Sounds fair.
<Thaurwylth> So, did I now understand / gather correctly that only Ubuntu Touch has features that support touch screen?
<ogra_> Thaurwylth, well, given that it is the default interface on phones ... make a guess ;)
<Thaurwylth> Fair enough.
<dhbiker> ogra_ what if i have asus transformer pad ? it should recognize the touchscreen right ?
<ogra_> doesnt that use android ?
<Thaurwylth> Now I found this http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ , is this still current, ie everything is up to date, right?
<dhbiker> the one i have is x86
<dhbiker> well... x64 but x86 bootloader... stupid
<ogra_> and it runs windows ?
<dhbiker> yes
<ogra_> well, i guess it should (no guarantees indeed)
<dhbiker> bootloader.. EFI
<dhbiker> my bad
<dhbiker> it's pretty good device for portability and stuff but windows is not my fav os
<Thaurwylth> So, is it still true that there is no X11 for Touch?
<dhbiker> Mir afaik.. i asked that few weeks ago
<guest42315> Thaurwylth, xmir
<dhbiker> == xwayland ? :D
<Thaurwylth> OK, I'll use Google for that.
<Thaurwylth> OK then... If Ubuntu is run on Android device from chroot, does this cause the Android to, I don't know, somehow running 'around' it or whatever, in a virtual machine style thingamajik? Especially does this cause additional CPU or memory consumption or bottlenecks?
<ogra_> Thaurwylth, no
<Thaurwylth> Wohoo!
<ogra_> it is the other way round ... it boots a normal ubuntu and before it needs to access any hardware it fires up a minimal android install (just enough to run the needed drivers and configure them) in an lxc container
<Thaurwylth> Gee, thanks. This is sort of good news.
<Thaurwylth> Hm, I was pretty sure that I might get a Windows tablet and run desktop Ubuntu installation, but now I actually might have to think this over again.
<ogra_> on x86 installs that container might not be needed (depending on your hardware) ... but services try to talk to the container by default currently ... which is why i said some HW will likely not work
<Thaurwylth> How light APPROXIMATELY is Touch compared to the desktop version? I know this sounds like Xubuntu vs Lubuntu question and that there are no easy answers to that question. But approximately.
<ogra_> well, not many things work in the desktop mode yet ... dont expect being able to use it as a full blown  desktop setup
<Thaurwylth> Hm, OK, I'll make a mental note on that.
<ogra_> (by default you wont be able to run libreoffice or other desktop apps yet, that requires a lot of tinkering )
<Thaurwylth> I see.
<Thaurwylth> Well, anyways, thanks a lot, this has been very helpful.
<gihel_> hi guys, does the new OTA6 fix the unity crashes ? I'm still waiting for it (bq 4.5)
<ogra_> unity crashes ?
<gihel_> yeah some freezes
 * ogra_ hasnt heard of that or seen it anywhere 
<gihel_> ogra_: and need to restart the phone
<ogra_> did you file a bug ?
<ogra_> usually the reports get closed if a fix gets released
<popey> gihel_: is there a crash file in /var/crash?
<gihel_> didn't file a bug
<gihel_> I'm checking the logs
<gihel_> can't find anything, I will check again just after a freeze, it happens once every couple of days
<gihel_> I only have crash files for messaging app, location serviced, webapp conti
<gihel_> container*
<gihel_> and scoperunner that I don't ever use
<gihel_> when the bug occurs, the screen is frozen, touchscreen is not responding, and I can only turn off the screen or restart the device
<morphis> gihel_: does it come back after a while when you leave the screen on?
<gihel_> morphis: as long as I waited, no
<morphis> how long did you wait?
<gihel_> morphis: maybe 5 ou 10 minutes ? should I wait longer ?
<morphis> no
<morphis> then it's not the bug I suspected
<gihel_> (I'm afk for one hour, bbl)
<nik90> popey, ogra_: I experience the bug that gihel_ is talking about. Rarely, every few days where the phone just freezes. Can't do anything other than a phone reboot. (BQ E4.5). Waited for about 10-15 mins during which battery drops really fast.
<nik90> the /var/crash folder doesnt have any unity8 crash logs
<popey> nik90: i have seen similar on my retail bq, but not on my ota-6 one
<popey> so that's promising
<nik90> popey: ah glad to hear that.
<gihel_> yes, good news, thanks
<dhbiker> nik90 same here about that bug... but on arale i can lock it and few seconds after that unlock it with no problems
<kenvandine> renatu, that content-hub hasPending branch has landed now
<renatu> kenvandine, nice, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> jgdx, you have a merge conflict now in your hwKeyboardPrototype branch
<kenvandine> jgdx, it's the depends in debian/control that caused that
<kenvandine> jgdx, just merge from my mouse_panel branch again and you'll be good
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack
<didrocks> thanks for the content-hub fixes kenvandine!
<kenvandine> didrocks, thanks for reporting the bugs!
<kenvandine> jgdx, please kick a rebuild of silo 36 when you fix the conflict
<jgdx> kenvandine, kicked
<kenvandine> thx
<mterry> jgdx, do you know much about the hotspot work?
<jgdx> mterry, what do you need?
<jgdx> ama
<mterry> jgdx, :)
<mterry> jgdx, I discovered today that there is a bug about how it shouldn't be enabled on mako'
<mterry> jgdx, but I had already played with it on my mako over the weekend
<mterry> jgdx, and I got into a state where I can't use wifi anymore
<mterry> jgdx, all I ever see when enabling wifi is the name of my hotspot network
<mterry> jgdx, even though it doesn't seem to be broadcasting
<jgdx> mterry, that's new.
<mterry> jgdx, maybe it's mako specific, in which case it's not so bad...
<mterry> jgdx, how can I give you logs to help figure this out / help me reset state
<mterry> jgdx, (because I can't figure out how to get out of this state via the UI)
<jgdx> mterry, you can't turn off hotspot at all?
<mterry> jgdx, well... the hotspot isn't running (as far as the UI goes).  But when I turn on wifi, the only item in the list is the name of the hotspot network I had set up
<mterry> jgdx, and selecting it turns on hotspot functionality
<jgdx> mterry, okay. Maybe PM me the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<hotspot> file as well as the indicator network log (.cache/upstart/indicator…)
<jgdx> (if sensitive)
 * mterry gets that
<jgdx> mterry, this might very well be mako specific, since we know that wpa supplicant spins out of control at times. Might put the system in a weird state? Idk
<jgdx> mterry, might need your syslog too. I wonder why urfkill wasn't running
<awe_> jgdx, don't we prevent hotspot from being used on mako, or did we let that slide?
<jgdx> awe_, it slid
<awe_> sigh...
<awe_> jgdx, also re: wpa_supplicant spinning out of control, the bug actually says this occurs on krillin, not mako.  As such, I re-assigned back to you
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/1429314
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429314 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "Setting interface firmware on krillin causes wpa_supplicant process to freeze device" [High,Incomplete]
<jgdx> awe_, re: that, I always have this one in mind: bug 1434591
<ubot5> bug 1434591 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[mako] Cannot connect to a secure, shared "ap" hotspot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434591
<awe_> mterry, if you're just lookinvg to restore your WiFi functionality, you should be able to just delete the hotspot connection from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<awe_> jgdx, k.  Can you close out the other bug then?
<jgdx> awe_, done
<mterry> awe_, OK, cool.  Not sure if I should get out of this state though, since maybe it's useful for debugging -- eh, jgdx?
<awe_> mterry, well... in theory, the UI should never have let you enable hotspot
<jgdx> mterry, I'll save it. Just delete the config files in system-connections for the hotspot and reboot
<jgdx> (or using any other nm method)
<TonyBoston> are we going to see an ubuntu touch update in the near future?
<mterry> jgdx, deleting the connection files and rebooting did the trick -- I'm not stuck on the hotspot anymore
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, yes, it is being validated for BQ right now
<jgdx> mterry, great
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, thanks, thats good since I own a bq
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, should see it Wed if all goes well
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, its kind of hard to get into developing with ubuntu touch, where can I start?
<TonyBoston> at least with bug reporting
<TonyBoston> plus, I don't have an Ubuntu machine
<TonyBoston> fedora or freebsd here
<pmcgowan> yeah developing mostly requires ubuntu although some have done so on fedora
<pmcgowan> there is http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, can I read about changes in the next version? as its almost unusable sometimes
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<TonyBoston> one can't even open a scope/app whatever
<pmcgowan> hmm thats bad
<pmcgowan> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F36EeZbS3Gzqq_tivKZHyoLDCOxT1TPh0vubhvWJafI/edit#heading=h.spat78ytq3y
<pmcgowan> that has planned features
<TonyBoston> thanks
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, the planned bugs are at https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww40-2015
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, alright, gonna put that all into browser favourites
<TonyBoston> its hard to get into it, was even easier to get into bsd stuff
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, be good to know why you feel that is the case, perhaps send a note to the mailing list
<kenvandine> mandel, bug 1489403 for click-package-index is still unassigned, who can we pester about that?
<ubot5> bug 1489403 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "The click-metadata page returns a 200 instead of an error when using a signed token" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489403
<ogra_> TonyBoston, use a VM to run an ubuntu inside for development  ;)
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, I guess you just have the problem here
<TonyBoston> like you gave me like 4 links with different addresses
<TonyBoston> if the whole thing would be at one place, be much easier I guess
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, fair point
<TonyBoston> thats what I always felt bad about
<mandel> kenvandine, nessita in #u1-internal should be looking into that
<kenvandine> i'd just feel better if the bug was assigned :)
<kenvandine> mandel, so i tested those fixes again and i'm still annoyed that we even present the app updates
<kenvandine> so on friday i hacked it to clear them out of the model
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, one big issue is when I leave home wifi, it renders the phone almost unusable since I guess its searching for the wifi. takes like 2mins to get back to normal and realise that wifi is gone
<TonyBoston> dunno if that has already been reported
<kenvandine> mandel, which works, but the UI is wonky
<kenvandine> mandel, like if there are a bunch of app updates, the login button is off screen
<mandel> kenvandine, can I see the changes, what did you do?
<mandel> ugh.. feo
<kenvandine> that's why i removed them
<mandel> kenvandine, we need to get that 401, lets bully them
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> there's no better solution
<kenvandine> mandel, basically i'd like to push to just land it without my hack to clear them out of the model
<kenvandine> because at least then we know we're doing the right thing
<kenvandine> i just want the 401 before ota7 ships
<cellio> was wondering if using apt could break the OS during an update?
<beuno> cellio, indeed, once you use apt system updates will likely break
<dhbiker> i installed htop
<cellio> thanks beuno i guess i will not use it for the time being untill i get more experience
<dhbiker> still works :D
<cellio> also trying to find out of the ubuntu edition of the meizu mx4 is unlocked?
<beuno> dhbiker, hence the "likely", not "for sure"  :)
<dhbiker> yeah ofc
<dhbiker> depends on what you install too
<beuno> cellio, not sure, I would assume it is. What do you mean by unlocked, though?
<dhbiker> probably root
<cellio> well if something breaks i want to know if i would be able to reinstall the OS
<ogra_> cellio, it is fully hackable and you can re-flash it at any time
<dhbiker> ogra_ but do you approve hacks ? :D
<ogra_> (ubuntu that is, android would need a different partitioning scheme and a different flash tool)
<cellio> thanks ogra, thats good news!
<ogra_> dhbiker, for people that are aware that they might need to re-flash after breaking everything (and that know how) i surely approve it :)
<dhbiker> also ogra_ i have a ton of crash reports in /var/crash ...
<dhbiker> do i report them or not ? :D
<ogra_> well, your system should have reported them for you already
<cellio> awaiting my meizu mx4 with ubuntu that i ordered last week, will get it tommorow :)
<ogra_> there is an option in the privacy settings of system-settings that allows you to look at them ("former reports" or some such)
<dhbiker> just wanted to say that... depends on the settings
<ogra_> if you can actually nail such a crash to a certain packag you should file a bug and link to the crash report
<dhbiker> cellio i'm from slovenia so i got it super quick from italy
<dhbiker> yep all reported
<cellio> nice dhbiker
<cellio> mine comes from italy too
<dhbiker> i think they all come from italy
<dhbiker> been thinking about getting a second meizu
<cellio> any work around to install whatsapp?
<dhbiker> one for daily use and one for hacking xD
<cellio> lol
<cellio> get the bq for hacking its cheaper :)
<dhbiker> it's not that cheaper compared to meizu
<cellio> 100euros less i think
<dhbiker> one day at work :P
<cellio> well the meizu seems much more value for money
<dhbiker> i'm very interested in ubuntu camera hacking
<dhbiker> to get the true 20MP out of it
<cellio> seen the bq with android in Spain look outdated
<cellio> design looks crappy and old
<cellio> how much MP to u get now biker
<cellio> eventually an update will fix that, hopefully
<dhbiker> 1440p iirc
<dhbiker> http://shrani.si/f/38/11/20s8hjwX/image20150823154554522.jpg
<cellio> i can live with that :)
<dhbiker> straight from the phone
<dhbiker> no editing
<mcphail> Is OTA6 expected to appear for krillin today?
<cellio> OTA 6 released for arale, mako, flo and generic! Krillin and vegetah.
<mcphail> cellio: you put a full stop there which doesn't exist in the /topic. Krillin isn't out yet, afaik. Heard it was supposed to be beginning of this week
<dhbiker> copy pasted from topic
<dhbiker> :D
<cellio> topic sounds confusing then :)
<mcphail> dhbiker: Yes. But the "Krillin and vegetah" sentence has been rusely truncated by the /topic fairies
<mcphail> *rudely
<dhbiker> yep
<kenvandine> bfiller, i confirmed that swiping to close the camera-app after changing to video mode, restarts in video mode
<kenvandine> so it's still restoring the state
<kenvandine> renatu, https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/window-close-support/+merge/249579
<kenvandine> renatu, that should have fixed the close on swipe to work properly
<kenvandine> but i don't know for sure that it did
<kenvandine> renatu, how were you determining that they weren't get quit properly?
<Paul_> hi
<kenvandine> just adding some output on quit?
<bfiller> kenvandine: ok, that is wrong
<bfiller> kenvandine: zsombi_ that shouldn't be the intended beahvior
<kenvandine> bfiller, right
<kenvandine> i want to confirm that the qtmir bug was really fixed, it should be triggering quit to be called when swiped away
<kenvandine> it wasn't before, but that branch i linked about should have fixed that and it was merged
<kenvandine> actually it was in qtubuntu
<kenvandine> basically it's the window manager closing the widnow
<kenvandine> window
<kenvandine> which qt should ensure quit is called for
<kenvandine> before it was killing the process
<kenvandine> zsombi_, so state should always be getting saved on deactivate, but only restored when the app was killed by the OOM killer
<kenvandine> not if the app was closed properly
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^ right?
<kenvandine> before we couldn't tell the difference, but now it should be quit gracefully, so that should wipe out the state
<bfiller> kenvandine: I just know that it should only be restored if it was killed by OOM killer, when and where it's actually saved I don't know
<kenvandine> i think the only way to handle that is to clear the saved state on quit
<kenvandine> so if the app closes gracefully, wipe out the state
<bfiller> kenvandine: makes sense
<kenvandine> otherwise you can assume it was killed
 * kenvandine files a bug
<kenvandine> bfiller, bug 1490651
<ubot5> bug 1490651 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "StateSaver shouldn't restore state when it was quit gracefully" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490651
<Springbank> hi
<popey> hello
<hevyhomie> hello anybody there?
<k1l> hevyhomie: some are
<hevyhomie> I am having a little problem with porting touch on Moto E: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12241255/
<nik90> anybody know if BQ approved OTA-6 update?
<mcphail> I wish they would hurry up. Feel as if I'm in an OTA-5 ghetto
<hevyhomie> this is my lunch build for 13. cm_condor-userdebug  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12241413/
<naveen> i want to install on xolo q
<naveen> i want to install ubuntu touch on xolo q3000
<naveen> any help
<naveen> i want to install ubuntu touch on xolo q3000
<naveen> res 1080 x 1920
<naveen> mtk 6589
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-01
<naveen> i want to install ubuntu touch on xolo q3000
<Talustus> ^^
<k1l> naveen: if no one did a port already for it you need to make one for that device. but that needs some skills
<k1l> Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<dobey> !devices | naveen
<ubot5> naveen: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> !patience | naveen
<ubot5> naveen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<naveen> thank you ubot5
<zsombi_> bfiller: kenvandine: if the statesaver doesn't get the quit signal, it won't wipe out the state database, so next time it will see it and restore it
<zsombi_> kenvandine: the one question is whether your qtubuntu change does trigger the quit signal or not...
<zsombi_> sorry, gerry's change :)
<dholbach> good morning
<guest42315> hi all, any idea how to handle gamepad from qml?
<aavit> guest42315: haven't tried it myself but this may be interesting to you: http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/development/2015-May/021380.html
 * mcphail gently hums "In the Ghetto" and notes that his bq is still stuck on OTA-5
<ogra_> mcphail, wed. was the estimated release day i thought
<mcphail> ogra_: good to know. I'd heard "start of the week"
 * mcphail loves an OTA
<guest42315> thanks aavit
 * popey wonders if he'll get his OTA before mcphail 
<ogra_> well, you know "the guy" ... thats unfair
<mcphail> popey: that would be favouritism
<jgdx> i'm living on the edge… rc proposed
<mcphail> popey: plus, you've got about 100 Ubuntu phones. You'll be blocking the update server for ages
 * mcphail imagines the Ubuntu-phone update server is powered by a hamster wheel
<popey> hah
<popey> i have _one_ retail bq phone
 * Stanley00 is currently happy with rc-propose... update almost every day :P
<mcphail> Stanley00: my mother used to tell me "You'd get bored with Christmas if it happened every day" :)
<Stanley00> mcphail: yeah... but curently, waiting a month for new features is so slow for me...
<mcphail> Stanley00: 6 week these days. 7 If you have a bq :(
<CaptainHeavy> Hey everyone.  Sorry if this has been answered before but I can't find any official docs detailing an answer online.  I've just bough a Meizu MX4 with Ubuntu Touch and I'm looking to disable the automatic brightness dim feature, is this possible?
<CaptainHeavy> I've tried the answer here but no joy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/628345/how-to-disable-ubuntu-phone-auto-dim-function
<CaptainHeavy> On another note too, I take it that issuing "remount -o remount,rw /" is a bad idea for Ubuntu Touch due to OTA updates potentially bricking the phone?
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: I think "bricking" would be a bit strong. You may need to reflash if soemthing goes wrong
<jgdx> pete-woods, are the indicator-network integration tests passing locally for you?
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: fair enough.  Its not encouraged to do the remount though?
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: not encouraged, no. But I suspect most people on here do it for some purpose or another
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: If you want to install software, though, the preferred option is a chroot
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: OK, thank you.  I'd seen some people on the net strongly advising against it so thought it best to avoid it entirely!
<Stanley00> mcphail: oh, that's exactly what I did on my phone, just wonder why there's no link on the web mention about that... :(
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: I rewrite my /etc/hosts and add software to /usr/local/bin. Not had a problem yet, but ymmv
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: sounds sensible, might give that a go if I get desperate :)
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: I take it there's no official answer on turning off the auto-brightness dim then?
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: do you mean the dimming which happens after a minute or so?
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: that's the one!  Not the auto-lock, to clarify.
<svij> CaptainHeavy: you can disable auto-brightness on the battery-indicator
<CaptainHeavy> svij: sorry , didn't mean that type of auto-brightness, I meant the dimming that occurs after 40 seconds of inactivity, not the auto-brightness adjustment enabled by the sensor on the front of the phone.
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: My understanding is that is fixed, but apps such as video players will have to specifically request not to dim. I may be wrong, though
<svij> CaptainHeavy: oh right
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: I was considering getting involved in developing the OS since I've noticed a couple of issues and am a programmer.  I've read that someone has made a pull request for a fix but I don't think its been merged yet.
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: a fix for the auto-brightness dim, that is.
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: aah. I thought it had been fixed in one of the -devel channels
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: possibly, haven't had a look through the channels and code as of yet, only just got back to work today after the UK bank holiday (I got the phone last Wednesday for my birthday and had some time off too)
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: if you are a programmer, I think you'll like the phone. It is very hackable
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: and I'm sure the Ubuntu chaps/chapesses would appreciate all the help you can give
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: Excellent, that's kind of what I expected from Ubuntu Touch :)  The scopes are nice but it'd be great if you could specify where content is pulled from in a more user-fiendly way.
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: I'm still not sure about scopes, tbh.
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: I'll have to make myself known then, I've not done any dev. work with Ubuntu but the phone has spurred me on.  Need to stop being so lazy about getting involved
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: brilliant!
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: I'm glad someone else has said that, I've shifted the app page so that its the first Scope I see since the "Today" Scrope sometimes hangs up and causes the phone to become inactive if there's no signal
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: sorry, App scope
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: me too
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: It'd be nice if they could work like super RSS feeds I guess, that's what I meant by being able to edit where Scope content comes from
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: I think the scopes suffer from being rather stateless, as well. Annoying when they always feel the need to refresh, and often fail
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: aye, I imagine they use a significant amount of data too and some people may get a little peeved if their data costs increase due to them.  Seems like a "safer" solution to have the App Scope as the primary scope in that case.
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: I'm not a social media user, so a "Today" scopw hich could tell me the day, date, calendar apts and weather should only need to refresh about 2--4 times/day
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: just now, it seems to refresh every time I switch to it
<pete-woods> jgdx: they always have done before your current MR at least
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: I've noticed that too, think you're right about it
<pete-woods> jgdx: unlike the indicator itself, the indicator-network testing is a thing of beauty
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: The platform needs more apps, In particular, it needs more "proper" apps which keep state etc, rather than dumb-type webapps
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: so any contributions would be appreciated
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: yeah, the webapps seem easy to make I guess
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: perhaps a little too easy :)
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: Ideally, I'd like to get started on a browser app since the packaged browser seems a little clunky in places.  Plus, I use Google Chrome so it'd be nice to have the settings sync on the phone :)
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: That and I used to program for the web
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: I have no problem with decent html5 apps, but hate apps which are just a frame around a webpage
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: apologies if this question sounds ignorant but, are you part of the core dev team?
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: not in any way! I have no connection to Ubuntu or Canonical
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: but lots of the team do lurk here and in #ubuntu-app-devel
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: Yeah, its just added layers that seem useless when you could just access the webpage through the browser.
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: cool, I'll hang out on those groups a little and see what's being discussed
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: popey is the de facto interface to the core devs
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: excellent, thank you
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: good luck. I'm off to a meeting but good to talk to you
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: thank you and same to you too :)
<popey> hah
<popey> thanks mcphail :)
<mcphail> popey: you can't escape your dedstiny
 * mcphail can't escape typos on this keyboard
<popey> :)
 * popey runs away
<CaptainHeavy> popey: haha, don't worry, I don't bit!
<CaptainHeavy> *bite
<CaptainHeavy> popey: nice to see a core dev on here, by the way!
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay, I'm getting test failures on trunk. Anything I need to do?
<jgdx> pete-woods, it also fails horribly if the system lang is any other than english.
<m0n5t3r> hm, SMS notifications get displayed while the phone is locked... this ain't good
<ogra_> m0n5t3r, you can turn that off in the privacy settings
<kenvandine> zsombi_, ah, so quit should be clearing it?  maybe that fix didn't completely fix it
<kenvandine> jgdx, what do you make of this? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3204/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_cellular/DualSimCellularTestCase/test_roaming_switch/
<kenvandine> jgdx, perhaps that was caused by that same problem where the page doesn't seem to get the data from ofono?
<kenvandine> and doesn't display
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeh, seen that a couple of times, but only together with the keyboard failure.
<jgdx> if it's in the roaming tests, that's no longer keyboard related
<jgdx> i don't have any suggestions at this point other than creating a proper dbusmock template
<kenvandine> perhaps
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> didn't someone see that page not load in the wild?
<kenvandine> not just in tests?
<kenvandine> i think since the sim is null there, it's likely the same problem
<m0n5t3r> ogra_: on the stable channel? the only thing that seems connected to this is "stats on welcome screen", but it's supposed to be about the activity circle thing, not notifications
<kenvandine> jgdx, also... one of seb's string changes broke a test... i missed it because having failing tests was the norm :(
<jgdx> kenvandine, when bill saw that the indicator was a goner as well, IIRC
<kenvandine> yeah, i think that's a sign of deeper problems
<kenvandine> but i think there's a real problem there
<kenvandine> not sure if we can handle it in settings
<kenvandine> i think the only fix was a reboot
<kenvandine> so yeah, maybe mocking that better would be the right thing
<ogra_> m0n5t3r, yes, it is there since day one iirc ... under the locking options
<m0n5t3r> yup, disabled it and "no data sources available", notifications are stil accessible (for the record, "your login code is 123456" will display just fine in that space)
<m0n5t3r> mkay, found it
<m0n5t3r> thanks
<Elleo> bfiller: heya, do you remember what sites you tried download vcf files from that didn't get detected and where you saw the browser showing up as a destination in the content-hub?
<ogra_> m0n5t3r, i dont mesan the toplevel page :)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, have you looked at the syslog? Seeing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12245327/
<kenvandine> jgdx, ugh... good catch
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... Elleo is back, did you tell him about the keyboard failures?
<kenvandine> Elleo, welcome back btw :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, no, I just assumed my many pings would be in a log somewhere :p
<Elleo> kenvandine: I saw the bug jgdx filed, haven't tried to reproduce it yet though
<jgdx> and didn't want to add additionals
<kenvandine> ah great, he filed a bug
<jgdx> Elleo, did you have a good time off? :)
<Elleo> jgdx: yeah, was really good; was camping up at the edinburgh fringe
<kenvandine> nice
<jgdx> abeato, hey, do you have any rough idea why this [1] would happen during system settings test runs on mako? [1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12245327/
<m0n5t3r> ogra_: btw, you were saying I should run extra stuff in a separate lxc container... couldn't for the life of me make it work (it just won't start), but tor starts just fine from a chroot, I'll just have to find a way to make it start at boot
<jgdx> Elleo, you're braver then I am! Camping? Tents?
<kenvandine> Elleo, we've been seeing it in CI, and jgdx reproduced it running the ubuntu-keyboard autopilot tests as well
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm going camping this weekend :)
<Elleo> jgdx: yeah, although unfortunately the campsite was out near the airport so was a bit noisey in the mornings ;)
<abeato> jgdx, seems like an ofono crash, do you see crash files?
<kenvandine> Elleo, that doesn't seem like nature :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, but you have to, gat kids
<kenvandine> indeed
<Elleo> kenvandine: I wasn't there for nature, I was there for comedy ;)
<jgdx> abeato, no crash files
<kenvandine> haha
<jgdx> Elleo, festival?
<kenvandine> that's cool
<Elleo> jgdx: yeah, the edinburgh fringe is one of the world's biggest theatre, comedy, arts, music, etc. festivals; runs for a whole month
<bfiller> Elleo: let me find it
<Elleo> managed to squeeze in 37 different shows while I was up there
<jgdx> Elleo, nice
<Elleo> bfiller: thanks
<kenvandine> wow
<abeato> jgdx, can you reproduce?
<abeato> jgdx, syslog would help too
<kenvandine> abeato, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3204/
<kenvandine> abeato, we've seen it in CI from time to time, not reliably
<kenvandine> abeato, but some users have seen it on their devices
<kenvandine> and when it happens i think the network indicator goes away too
<kenvandine> abeato, but we don't really know how to reproduce it
<ogra_> m0n5t3r, you should be able to create an upstart session job for the phablet user
<kenvandine> abeato, of course the CI tests are on mako, and i think bfiller saw it on arale
<kenvandine> so not just one type of device
<jgdx> kenvandine, bfiller's could be unrelated
<kenvandine> perhaps
<jgdx> if this is new
<kenvandine> i think the symptom is the same, just a different test triggered it
<bfiller> jgdx: which problem you guys talkinga bout?
<kenvandine> there were other tests that have failed where sim == null
<ogra_> m0n5t3r, though not sure how you can handle the root requirements for something like chroot or lxc
<jgdx> bfiller, spinning cellular panel
<abeato> kenvandine, where is the link to the syslog in that page?
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3204/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_system_settings/syslog
<abeato> kenvandine, great, thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, but when I reprod it on mako, it happened inside the cellular panel
<jgdx> i.e. I got a UI, not the stuck spinner
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah... but i suspect the cause might be the same
<kenvandine> basically ofono losing it's mind
<kenvandine> making sim = null
<kenvandine> it's a hunch anyway
<kenvandine> so we see at least one modem, display the page
<kenvandine> them sim changes to null
<kenvandine> and boom
<m0n5t3r> ogra_: I need root for transparent proxy firewall rules anyway, the global proxy thing doesn't work on mobile (/system/proxy/socks in dconf)
<abeato> kenvandine, but which kind of tests are you running?
<m0n5t3r> right now it's terminal, start thing with sudo
<kenvandine> abeato, the test that failed in this case was switching roaming in the cellular panel
<kenvandine> abeato, we haven't seen this often... but from time to time we see failures in cellular that has a similar symptom
<abeato> kenvandine, jgdx ofono is exiting due to an assert, radio is suddenly switching to off
<kenvandine> weird that ofono restarts without a crash though
<abeato> it is an internal assert
<kenvandine> ah
<abeato> so I guess that's the reason
<kenvandine> so no crash
<abeato> g_assert()
<abeato> "radio self-powered off!" is the smoking gun
<bfiller> Elleo: sample vcard was from here: http://www.phpclasses.org/browse/file/5543.html
<jgdx> abeato, why would that happen?
<abeato> kenvandine, could you create a bug with the details?
<abeato> no idea
<kenvandine> abeato, sure
<dobey> ugh, asserts in production code
<abeato> kenvandine, you mean switching roaming data to on?
<kenvandine> on or off, not sure off hand
<kenvandine> but it doesn't get that far
<m0n5t3r> ogra_: btw, the phone failing to boot after flashing thing resolved itself after I put in an SD card (for some reason the install script crashed before copying system files - I could get an adb shell into the recovery and look at some log in /tmp and it was complaining about a missing signature or keyring, and then it tried to mount the SD card and copy logs)
<kenvandine> it never actually got the state
<m0n5t3r> also, whoever thought it is a good idea to set the kernel serial baud rate to 921600 is nuts
<abeato> hmm, ok
<kenvandine> i think it blew up while the page was loading
<abeato> this is probably mako-specific
<kenvandine> ok, so maybe not the same thing bfiller saw
<abeato> yep
<kenvandine> 2015-09-01 01:19:21,100 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/cellular/Components/MultiSim.qml:123: TypeError: Cannot read property 'radioSettings' of null
<kenvandine> we get stuff like that while the page loads
<Elleo> bfiller: thanks, my test with a VCF file worked fine, looks like the issue is that the server here is sending the mime-type as 'application/octet-stream', so we probably need to use the file extension as a fallback when getting ambigious mimetypes like that
<kenvandine> none of the properties were set
 * kenvandine files bug, thanks
<Elleo> bfiller: as at the moment we only use the file extension if we don't get a mimetype at all
<bfiller> Elleo: yes makes sense, we should use extension as fall back
<abeato> seems like some weird condition under automatic testing, maybe timing issues
<kenvandine> abeato, could it have something to do with rfkill?
<abeato> kenvandine, don't know, does the test set/unset flight mode?
<kenvandine> no, but there are other tests that do
<kenvandine> maybe that causes a problem before we get to this test
<abeato> not impossible
<kenvandine> although i don't recall ever seeing flight mode tests fail
<kenvandine> jgdx, do you know if we mock urfkill?
<abeato> ok, anyway, please attach the syslog to the bug
<kenvandine> yeah
<abeato> thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, hm
<jgdx> kenvandine, pretty sure we don't
<jgdx> kenvandine, why is the fm panel talking to rfkill at all?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i actually am not sure it is, i've never looked at those tests
<kenvandine> i think it should be doing it via the indicator
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, the connectivity api has a flightMode prop
<kenvandine> but the indicator would be calling urfkill
<kenvandine> Failed to get flight-mode status: The name org.freedesktop.URfkill was not provided by any .service files
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^
<jgdx> kenvandine, that's from the syslog?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> the settings log
<kenvandine> in the roaming test
<kenvandine> abeato, jgdx: bug 1490991
<ubot5> bug 1490991 in ofono (Ubuntu) "ofono hitting an assert during settings test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490991
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<abeato> kenvandine, thx
<matv1> in my lockscreen info thingy i am getting: 'No data for today (/com/canonical/UserMetrics/Datasource/1)'
<matv1> never had that before
<matv1> oh Bq stable channel OTA5
<matv1> known bug?
<CaptainHeavy> What's the deal with the "H" phone network symbol in the taskbar at the top of the display, by the way?
<kenvandine> CaptainHeavy, that's for hspa
<CaptainHeavy> kenvandine: fantastic, thank you!  I was concerned that the OS wasn't using 3G since there's a clear 2G indicator when the connection quality drops to it.
<kenvandine> zsombi_, i've confirmed that we don't get the aboutToQuit signal when swiping to close
<kenvandine> greyback, so bug 1434584 isn't completely fixed, and is causing us state saver problems
<ubot5> bug 1434584 in QtMir "closing an app by swiping it should graceful quit" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434584
<greyback> dednick: ^^ how's that coming?
<kenvandine> oh, there's more work going on for that?
<dednick> greyback: i have to pick up the review comments
<greyback> kenvandine: there was work done, but then dednick had holidays. He's back now!
<kenvandine> the sdk needs to clear the saved state when quit properly, so it only restores state in the case it was killed for oom
<kenvandine> but right now it restores state regardless, because of this bug
<kenvandine> greyback, so the other work is in qtmir?
<greyback> ok, well dednick's work should resolve it so
<greyback> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> zsombi_, i'll dupe that other bug then
<dednick> i've linked the MP, so you can see when the other branch is ready.
<dednick> *to the bug
<kenvandine> dednick, thanks!
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^ FYI
<studio> hi
<CaptainHeavy> what's the default setting for the "persist.service.ssh" property on Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> CaptainHeavy, you should use the android-gadget-service to maintain that setting ... by default it is unset
<CaptainHeavy> ogra_: I found out about that after tweaking the setting :(
<studio> is iptables supported by the bq E4.5/5 and if yes, is snort or suricata also supported?
<CaptainHeavy> ogra_: I'm guessing android_gadget_service will have overwritten the property value if I used it (ags) after setting it myself?
<ogra_> android-gadget-service has a status command, check yourself ;)
<ogra_> "android-gadget-service status ssh"
<CaptainHeavy> ogra_: thanks :)
<ogra_> popey, heh ... http://i.imgur.com/wYr77Gq.png (terminal open with kbd expanded ... screen locks after timeout and i'm greeted with that when turning it on again)
<studio> only found this: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/SnappyConfinement" and it talks about "snappy" and "future". so i am a little bit confused about that ...
<popey> ogra_: that looks like a bug
<ogra_> popey, a little, yes :)
<popey> ogra_: not convinced it's the terminal tho
<ogra_> funny that the same bugs return avery 5 years even if technology changes :)
<popey> :)
<ogra_> *every
 * ogra_ remembers having "keyboard input goes to terminal" as bug in xscreensaver in 2006 :)
<ogra_> (when screen locked indeed)
<popey> studio: define "supported"?
<popey> studio: I mean, iptables command is there, and you can set firewall rules, sure.
<popey> kenvandine: why does system settings almost _always_ rotate to landscape when my phone is sat flat on my desk?
<kenvandine> that would be the shell
<kenvandine> don't know why
<kenvandine> i see it sometimes too
<popey> hm
<kenvandine> not just settings
<popey> i only seem to see it with settings
<kenvandine> we don't do anything with orientation
<popey> maybe my usage pattern or something
<ogra_> popey, hmm, the keyboard thing is reliably reproducable for me ... even if i actively lock/unlock the screen
<popey> ogra_: great! i look forward to the bug report
<studio> popey, it is hard to find informations about "Ubuntu Touch" and firewall, iptables, IPS or IDS, therfore i am asking here. I'd prefer to know what my "mobile" -device is doing and how it act.
<kenvandine> i saw it happen with 211 just this morning
<ogra_> and the ls i just typed on the locked screen actually gets input into the terminal window ...
<ogra_> funnily it only executes after unlocking :)
<popey> heh
<ogra_> (since the app is suspended i guess)
<popey> studio: okay, well you can use iptables for sure.
<ogra_> now ... do i file it against terminal or unity8
 * popey tries to reproduce
<popey> uh
<popey> that came out wrong
 * ogra_ flips coin
<ogra_> well, you did already reproduce twice ... :P
<popey> ogra_: [M#•Vhttp://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-09-01-164517.png
<popey> stupid paste
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-09-01-164517.png
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> IMO unity8
<ogra_> well, but additionally the terminal should probably collapse the kbd before suspending
<popey> studio: the reason it's hard to find information about Ubuntu phone and those things is because nobody has written on such topics
<ogra_> (though might be hard since it only gets a dumb SIGSTOP)
<studio> popey, ok, iptables is for outgoing (and incoming) traffic, but what about an incoming, for exp. "scan" and what for exp. for an outgoing app. that is not "willed"?
<popey> studio: that's a vague question
<popey> studio: it's ubuntu, so the same things apply on phone as on desktop in general
<popey> ogra_: i triggered it with browser too
<popey> ogra_: so it aint terminal :)
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> studio: we don't block traffic per-app
<popey> studio: so apps can do any outbound requests they like if they have the networking apparmor profile
<popey> studio: we ship a firewall by default, and it's on, but with no rules set. Feel free to set some if you want.
<ogra_> popey, bug 1491034
<ubot5> bug 1491034 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "keyboard stays above lockscreen when locking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491034
<popey> confirmed
<ogra_> all flowers for that one go to CaptainHeavy btw :)
<popey> heh
<ogra_> (i wouldnt have tested that without him asking about ssh above )
<CaptainHeavy> ogra_: sorry!
<ogra_> CaptainHeavy, no, no, thank you !!
<studio> popey, so the ufw is the iptables based firewall, right? but this is only port and nat filtering, right?
<CaptainHeavy> ogra_: well, I'm glad I inadvertently uncovered a bug but not for the work that's involved fixing it!
<CaptainHeavy> ogra_: I'm giving poor DanChapman some issues on the #dekko channel too...
<popey> heh, excellent
<popey> studio: ufw is a tool for managing the firewall. You can find out lots about iptables and ufw online.
<CaptainHeavy> I was meant to be working on some research today actually...
<ogra_> CaptainHeavy, awesome :)
<ogra_> finding bugs on ubuntu phones is also "some research" though ;)
<studio> but what about incoming traffic like an portscan? how to detect that?
<popey> CaptainHeavy: we welcome people poking at the phone and letting us know about bugs :)
<popey> studio: no idea. Not a network expert
<popey> (and I generally don't care about port scans, when ports are closed)
<CaptainHeavy> Its a lovely bit of kit, I have to admit.  Ecstatic that I own one and can help with some part of the development process
<studio> popey, therfore i asked about snort or suricata on an ubuntu touch device ...
<CaptainHeavy> ogra_: haha, I guess so.  Luckily my place of work is open to "creative tangents"
<popey> studio: we don't ship them, so we don't support them.
<popey> studio: but you're free to install those kinds of things yourself.
<studio> popey, how do you "personally" prevent you and your system from an outside attack or inside trojan?
<popey> studio: none of your business :)
<popey> ... is the correct answer, I think :)
<studio> security do not mean business, or?
<ogra_> popey, huh ? you mean you wont reveal your defense strategy in a publically logged channel ?
<ogra_> tsk
<ogra_> so selfish :P
<popey> Exactly
<popey> studio: no, my point is, you don't tell a robber where you hide your keys.
<studio> popey, my problem is, how is the mobile connection on "ubuntu touch" to the internet controlled and by what?
<popey> studio: the user controls the connection via network manager
<ogra_> (like on every non-server *buntu)
<studio> popey, the "network-manager" is dump. you also can't remove the network-manager without purging "ubuntu touch"
<popey> studio: that's your choice
<studio> the nm controlls nothing
<popey> it is the high level control of connected / not-connected and wifi connected or cellular connected
<popey> we don't provide detailed controls below that
<ogra_> it also brings up the interfaces etc ...
<ogra_> like on desktop ...
<studio> popey, for exp. you made a connection with the nm to a 3g network to uses the internet. what is controlling the internet connection to your device or others, if you are using your device as an access point?
<popey> you are
<popey> if you switch it off, you are controlling it
<studio> "me" ? sorry i am not able to set "root" an password on that device! so i control nothing ...
<popey> that's not what I am saying.
<popey> you asked "what is controlling the internet connection"
<popey> My answer is "you" or "the owner of the phone"
<studio> right
<popey> if the owner chooses to open up ports / enable sharing, *they* are controlling it
<popey> We don't provide more granular controls below that.
<studio> popey, so if i can't protect my own, why should i use a device like that for an "access point" ?
<popey> convenience
<studio> hmm ..., that is not ubuntu-like ...
<popey> sure it is.
<popey> ✓ No ports open by default
<popey> ✓ Easy to use tools
<popey> ✓ Advanced (unsupported) tools for expert users
<popey> That's _exactly_ the Ubuntu-like way
<popey> Just because it doesn't fit _your_ specific use case, doesn't mean it's no good.
<popey> Although it might be "no good" from your persepctive, which is fine, fix it, or pay someone else to fix it.
<studio> ✓ No ports open by default, did you ever made a penetration test  when you got a 3g connection, if yes, with what tool?
<popey> studio: not personally, no.
<studio> try it :)
<popey> studio: none open here
<ogra_> yeah, how would they magically open :)
<ogra_> opening a port means to run software on the device that opens it by default there is nothing like that shipped in ubuntu ... the only listening bit is DHCP because you cant block it out if you want to keep functional networking
<studio> popey, what tool did you used?
<chrisccoulson> Is the UI toolkit going to provide support for printing (including print dialog, print preview)?
<popey> studio: nmap
<popey> chrisccoulson: -> willcooke
<studio> popey, try do use for exp. OpenVAS8 ...
<popey> studio: what for? What will it find?
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, popey -  pretty sure mpt has already drawn up the dialogs etc.  Not sure if the UI tk will have them or not
<popey> studio: thats more than open ports
 * ogra_ guesses chrisccoulson is more after lower level implementation details of the SDK 
<willcooke> so do I
<ogra_> you somehow need to make the SDK talk to cups and stuff#
<ogra_> so apps can "include QtShinyUbuntuPrinting 0.1" :)
<willcooke> agreed
<ogra_> a fun architectural challenge :)
<willcooke> hummmm.
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, ogra_, yeah, I keep getting asked about adding printing support to Oxide, but having support in QML/UITK is obviously a pre-requisite for that
<chrisccoulson> I'm not sure whether people are aware that I can't just add printing support to Oxide without knowing what it's meant to be hooked up to :)
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, well, while you wait you could just make WebRTC work
<willcooke> I've got a task to get Till to look in to it, so he'll be investigating v. soon
 * ogra_ hides
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, it works already. As long as you're on desktop, anyway ;)
<ogra_> hahaha
<ogra_> yeah, i rarely use oxide on my trusty desktop :)
 * ogra_ would like to use the spreed service we have on snappy to do end-to-end encrypted video conferences on his phone ;)
<ogra_> so much better than hangouts
<studio> popey >" thats more than open ports" ... for sure, that is, what my teacher told me, to check my own system ...
<popey> studio: I never said anything more than open ports
<popey> studio: did you find anything interesting?
<studio> popey, yes, for sure. but my primary question was not answered. what is controlling the mobile connection?
<popey> studio: Actually, I did, twice.
<popey> studio: network manager at the high level, and we don't provide anything lower than that other than the tools you know, iptables and ufw
<studio> popey, please, do not repeat "network-manager" ...
<ogra_> popey, you forgot nmcli
<popey> studio: if you don't like the answers, don't keep asking the same question (again)
<ogra_> there is nothing else ... network manager brings up the devices and configures them
<popey> studio: I note you avoided my question. Nice work.
<studio> popey, how to "purge" the network-manager in "ubuntu touch"?
<popey> studio: you know the answer to this question
<studio> plz, tell me
<popey> either 1) use apt to remove it, or 2) build your own image without it
<studio> *lol*, come on, are you kidding?
<popey> No.
<popey> Our image is built with network manager.
<popey> You want to make an image that uses something else, go ahead.
<studio> so network-manager in ubuntu touch is fixed, same as internet-explorer in ms-windows?
<popey> no, you can change it.
<popey> but it requires some work.
<popey> Work you seem to think _I_ should do for _you_?
<popey> feel free to use connmann, flim-flam or whatever else you want to. But don't complain when it breaks.
<studio> "popey - no, you can change it." PLEASE, give me an hint.
<popey> Nope.
<studio> why not?
<popey> I waste enough of my time answering your stupid questions
<studio> popey, sorry, that an user is asking "stupid questions" ... :(
<popey> Not as sorry as I.
<studio> the problem is, that the devs have no answer for the users ...
<popey> No.
<popey> The problem is this particular user doesn't like the answers he's been given.
<popey> And keeps poking and poking and asking and asking the same question over and over until the people giving the answers get pissed off and walk away.
<studio> as i always say to my friends, the problem is not the hardware, for exp. the Aquaris E4.5 or Aquaris E5 (HD). the problem is "in the moment" the OS ...
<popey> Still not answering my question then?
<studio> popey, sorry for mismatching ... what was "your" question?
<popey> studio: what did you find when you scanned your phone.
<studio> nothing, because i am using android 5.x - without mobile connections! I do not trust android!
<popey> oh jeez
 * ogra_ hugs popey 
<ogra_> ppor boy
<ogra_> *poor
<studio> ogra_, so orga_, you trust android, confirmed their "General terms and conditions of business" or?
<popey> studio: well, you'll be happy to hear I have now run openvas8 against my ubuntu phone
<ogra_> studio, android isnt the topic here at all
<ogra_> <studio> popey, try do use for exp. OpenVAS8 ...
<ogra_> <popey> studio: did you find anything interesting?
<ogra_> <studio> popey, yes, for sure. but my primary question was not answered. what is controlling the mobile connection?
<ogra_> studio, everyone reading along here is surely interested what that "for sure" means
<ogra_> so you found some security isse on ubuntu using your scan tool ...
<studio> ogra_, it was you, who told me that you do not like that android-stuff in the ubuntu device, aren't you ?
<ogra_> what exactly did you find ? i'm sure jdstrand and the rest of the security team would like to know
<dobey> oh no
<studio> sure
<ogra_> dobey, yeah :(
<dobey> feels a bit like the scene in poltergeist 2
<dobey> "theeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy'rrrreeee baaaaack"
<ogra_> more like sleeping in nightmare on eml street i'd say
<ogra_> *elm
<dobey> well at least with a set of blades on his fingers, we could hope the ethernet/power cords would get accidentally cut :)
<ogra_> lol
<studio> No, feels a little bit, that the right do not know what the left hand is doing ...
<dobey> sounds like a personal problem. you should call your doctor perhaps
<dobey> at least i was at lunch for most of this so far
<popey> studio: again, avoiding the question.
<studio> dobey, in the moment i'm (and others) are happy with Android 5.x on the bq Aquris E4.5 /E5. The problem is "ubuntu touch" !
<dobey> no, the problem is you.
<ogra_> studio, WHAT DID YOU EXACLY FIND IN YOUR SECURITY SCAN ?
<ogra_> probably caps help
<studio> dobey, are you also reading "other boards" ?
<dobey> ogra_: how could he scan ubuntu if he doesn't have it?
<ogra_> dobey, he said that after ohe claimed he founnd "something" when scanning with a security tool his teacher asked him to use
<ogra_> -o
<dobey> lol
<studio> ogra_, switched back to android, therefore i can't tell you ...
 * ogra_ goes to watch TV ... better for my blood pressure
<dobey> studio: therefore you don't belong in here, because you're not providing any helpful discussion about ubuntu. go to an #android channel if you want to talk about android
<Captainheavy_> freenide app is nice!
<ogra_> Captainheavy_, :)
<Captainheavy_> *freenode
<popey> Captainheavy_: keyboard, less so :)
<ogra_> Captainheavy_, try the kiwi app too
<studio> dobey, what do "YOU" mean with helpfull ?
<Captainheavy_> Yeah, the submit button is a little small!
<popey> studio: I have successfully run openvas8 against multiple ubuntu phones.
<dobey> studio: i mean you're complaining about ubuntu on a phone not meeting your personal expectations, because we don't ship the ubuntu server image on phones
<popey> studio: thanks for the tip of openvas8, had never heard of it
<studio> popey, a very big thanks for testing it !!!
<dobey> studio: hell, you're not even running ubuntu on your ubuntu phone. so why are you here?
<Captainheavy_> I'll give Kiwi a go now.
<studio> dobey, i am reading and comparing ...
<ogra_> the ubuntu IRC chat with the android IRC chat ?
<ogra_> is that a social study ?
<ogra_> now it all makes sense ... its a psychological experiment !
 * mcphail LOVES finishing work and finding 10 pages of studio_ in his /lastlog!
<ogra_> lol
<mcphail> studio: how are you?
<popey> haha
 * popey goes to buy beer and nuts
<popey> later skaters
<dobey> studio: how can you possibly compare something which you don't actually have?
<ogra_> popey, enjoy
<studio> mcphail, i am fine, and you?
<mcphail> studio: all the better for finding you here. What's bothering you today?
<studio> as i told, i am not able to control the mobile connection as i want
<mcphail> studio: I thought you dodn't have a connection at all?
<studio> mcphail, why should to enable a mobile connection without controlling?
<mcphail> studio: I can't parse that sentence. What do you mean?
<studio> mcphail, how did you enable a connection, via 3g, through internet, without controlling that connection?
<mcphail> studio: a data connection, you mean?
<studio> yes
<ogra_> you control it via network-manager ... network-manager talks to the driver, enables the connection and sets up the bit sand pieces
<ogra_> exactly like on the desktop
<studio> orga_, this is nonsens
<mcphail> studio: As far as I know, the magic Ubuntu pixies which live in my phone arrange it for me. A man in my position has to learn to delegate
<ogra_> (but popey told you that multiple times)
<ali1234> studio: you should not worry about android, it is open source. if anyone is monitoring you, they are doing it with the radio firmware
<ogra_> hahahaha
<ogra_> mcphail, you rock :)
<ogra_> studio, the code is out there, feel free to look at it
<Captainheavy2> This is much nicer!
<Captainheavy2> I'll up the rating on the app store since 2.0 is compketely unwarranted
<ogra_> yup ... and it actually re-connects if you dont leave the app in background for to long
<studio> ogra_, if it not nosens, please, how do i purge the "network-manager" and make my own connection to the 3G-Network?
<dobey> studio: write something to replace network-manager and do it
<dobey> studio: network-manager wraps ofono, i presume you also hate ofono, so you'll need something to replace it as well
<Captainheavy2> File picker is nice too
<ogra_> you write a tool that is like network-manager ... then you apt-get purge network-manager from your phone after you made it writable and install your tool instead
<studio> dobey, how do i purge the network-manager?
<Captainheavy2> Google is your friend
<dobey> studio: you create your own custom image which doesn't include it
<ogra_> dobey, ofono doesnt do the data stuff i think, it only turns the device on ... NM still does the IP stuff on top
<ali1234> ogra_: since it's silly question time apparently, i have one. can i make a snappy core image using raspbian debs ie so that it will boot on a raspberry pi 1?
<studio> dobey, ok! where do i find the full sources to make an image for for exp. the bq E5.0?
<dobey> ogra_: i think it does set up the routes, because there was some race condition between ofono and n-m when switching between cell/wifi, at one point
<ali1234> more generally, can i just feed the snappy build scripts a different repo entirely?
<dobey> studio: see the porting url in the channel topic.
<ogra_> ali1234, well, you would need all the binaries we use inside the dore rootfs
<studio> dobey, u are kidding, right?
<ali1234> ogra_: if those binaries are in debs, i could dpkg-buildpackage them on raspbian?
<ogra_> ali1234, meaning specifically the "snappy" binary ...
<ogra_> probably
<ogra_> no idea if there is go in debian ... snappp yis written in go and mmost likely has version requirements
<dobey> studio: no. it is the guide on how to build images. since an image already exists for your device, it's less work, but you're going to have to create your own tarball to use for building the final image
<ogra_> ali1234, https://launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+archive/ubuntu/image ...
<ali1234> i would expect debian has go... it's pretty popular these days, no?
<ogra_> btw, we should probably tallk in #snappy :)
<ali1234> oh yes
<ogra_> the question is if it has the right version
<studio> dobey, you can build a kernel, but no full image ...
<Captainheavy2> Has the slow keyboard input across apps been noted at all?
<dobey> studio:  you need more than a kernel to port ubuntu to another device
<ogra_> Captainheavy2, i havent seen slow input ... so probably not ...
<dobey> the porting guide tells you what to do. if you can't follow the guide, then you can't build your own image. so you can stop asking questions about how to do something for which documentation is clearly present, and has been given to you to use
<studio> dobey, i need to "port" "ubuntu touch" to an "ubuntu touch" device" ????
<Captainheavy2> Happens occasionally, not sure why, it looks like an input buffer isn't being guven processing time thensuddenly it is
<mcphail> studio: why would it be ubuntu touch? You wouldn't be building Ubuntu touch. You'd be buildin "studio touch", if that's not a bit too creepy
<dobey> studio: you need to follow the directions plainly given to you, to create your own custom image. what you will have will no longer be ubuntu. so calling it ubuntu would be wrong
<dobey> studio: the guide is just a guide
<mcphail> studio: If it is any help, I'd love to test your build
<dobey> asking people in here to repeat everything that's already in the guide, to tell you how to do what you want, is rude
<studio> mcphail, where are the sources to build an own image for an bq Aquaris E4.5 / E5.0 ?
<mcphail> studio: no idea. Haven't tried to build "mcphail touch".
<dobey> studio: rtfm.
<studio> dobey, what means " RTFM " ?
<dobey> studio: read the friggin manual.
<studio> dobey, i thought "Ubuntu Touch" is open source ...
<mcphail> studio: have you built a fork of AOSP for your device? How did you get on?
<mcphail> studio: I'd _love_ to try your phone distro. It'd be the most secure phone OS ever.
<dobey> studio: stop trolling and read the manual. it tells you exactly what you need to know
<studio> dobey: "studio: stop trolling" ... did you really mean i am "trolling"? or i am just telling questions ...?
<dobey> studio: asking the same stuff over and over again even though you've been given the ansers, is trolling.
<mcphail> studio: don't ever stop trolling. That's why I love you
<dobey> making comments like "i thought 'ubuntu touch' is open source ..." is trolling
<ogra_> dobey, "not the hardware is the problem, the OS is" ;)
<studio> mcphail, dobey, did you ever asked yourself, that you do dot have an answer?
<dobey> ogra_: the lack of whisky in my abode, is the problem
<ogra_> one of my favorite studio sentences today i think ...
<ogra_> dobey, yeah, same here
<dobey> studio: we gave you thousands of answers
<dobey> studio: your ignorance towards them, is trolling.
<k1l_> studio: hi, i think we had enough discussions now, that your way of "just asking questions" is not working on irc. so please stay on the "ask one time and accept the answer" rule and dont try to "motivate" the others with telling them how they work sucks
<mcphail> studio: The thing that makes me sad is that I fell my love is not reciprocated. I ask you questions, you don't answer. Can't you see you're breaking my heart?
<ogra_> :'-|
<ogra_> such touching words
 * mcphail pushes away ogra_'s handkerchief. He needs to be alone right now
<popey> studio love is unrequited love
<dobey> poor mcphail :-?
<studio> k1l_, i'd like to do that, but i have still no answer about an IDS/IPS on "ubuntu touch" !
<mcphail> studio: what does Iain Duncan Smith have to do with Ubuntu touch?
<studio> IDS = wiki!
<ogra_> mcphail, he wants to get in touch with Irina Patty Smith ... his cousin !
<mcphail> aah. But the phone pixies won't make the connection??
<ogra_> but there is a slash between them !
<dobey> mcphail: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCUCgYMVFJY
<k1l_> studio: ask one time and accept the answer. right now no one seems to be interessted in giving correct answers since you were too annoying with your behaviour before
<studio> k1l_, isn't it a shame?
<dobey> it's a damn shame
<mcphail> dobey: that is _beautiful_
<dobey> haha
<ogra_> lol
<mcphail> Anyway, rain is off so I'm off to the shops. Sorry for straying so far off topic
<studio> how, from the developers can tell "Ubuntu Touch" is Ubuntu? it is not !
<dobey> there is no such thing as "ubuntu touch"
<dobey> there is only ubuntu
<dobey> and zuul
<ogra_> and goser !
<studio> dobey, it is a fake!
 * dobey goes to register the Zuulbuntu distro in launchpad
<ogra_> dobey, you might get copyright issues with zul actually
<dobey> studio: this is trolling.
<studio> dobey, for sure, try "sudo /bin/bash" and "passwd"!
<dobey> studio: you asked a question and were given an answer. just because you don't like the answer doesn't mean the answer is going to change
<dobey> studio: no
<k1l_> studio: you are talking about stuff you dont have a clue. and people are annoyed by you attacking others for their work just because you dont know how the technic works. right now you are again attacking others work for no reason.
<studio> no? you know why?
<k1l_> studio: running a bash doenst make a non-ubuntu to a ubuntu
<dobey> studio: stop trolling. this line of questioning has been answered. if you continue repeating these same questions again, i will ask ops to have you banned from the channel, or worse.
<dobey> studio: your continued spamming and trolling of this channel, is not appreciated.
<studio> k1l_, could you please explain, because on on other "ubuntu distributuions" "sudo /bin/bash" followed by an "passwd" is working
<ogra_> and why would you do that at all on any ubuntu ? instead of sudo -i ?
<ogra_> just to open extra security attack verctors ?
<dobey> !root | studio
<ubot5> studio: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<studio> ogra_, this is NOT the question!
<ogra_> studio, i totalyl dont care ... like you dont care if anyone answers you
<studio> to set "root" a password is a long time known bug. So why do you not fix it?
<dobey> studio: you can only answer a question, when you know what the question is.
<dobey> it is not a bug
<ogra_> never has been
<studio> dobey, is it a feature?
<ogra_> just read the wikipage he gave you
<dobey> studio: the answers have been given to you multiple times. read them.
<dobey> if the ubuntu on phones distribution is unsuitable to your claimed needs/desires, then you are more than welcome to create your own image, as has been suggested to you multiple times, by following the porting guide
<k1l_> studio: last time now: dont repeat questions just because you dont like the answers already given and dont attack others for their work. that is pure destructive and we dont want such users in the ubuntu community
<studio> k1l_, i din't get an answer about "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/1450880" so you want do "kick me" to ask "questions like that" ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450880 in shadow (Ubuntu) "Impossible to set root password in Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l_> studio: i will again ban you if you dont change your behaviour to that way we all behave in this community. you got enough warnings and kicks already. change your aggressive behaviour or go away
<dobey> yes, you have been given an answer
<studio> k1l_, you can "ban" what "you" want, the question is still open!
<dobey> no it is not
<dobey> your illiteracy does not change the answer
<k1l_> studio: so now you can focus on scrolling up and look what answers were given already
<ali1234> it's kind of funny that you think he was trolling
<dobey> i don't think he was trolling. his intent is pretty clear
<ali1234> i mean if i wanted to troll i could do a much better job than that
<k1l_> ali1234: no one said he is a good troll ;p
<dobey> indeed
<k1l_> ali1234: the issue is that his ways of "just asking" over and over again and not getting the answers he wants  results in him badmouthing others work. so its just destructive.
<dobey> he's trying to "shame" devs into building the thing *he* wants, rather than what is best for everyone
<ali1234> ah, the "best for everyone line"
<ali1234> "best for the majority" would perhaps be closer to the truth... i don't think anything can be the best for everyone
<mhall119> ali1234: this isn't the first time we've been through this with him
<ogra_> fine too
<dobey> ali1234: the best compromise that most suits the needs of the target audience for the phone
<ogra_> this goes probably on for a 3/4 year or even a year
<dobey> yesh :(
<ali1234> really, and you only just banned him??
<dobey> he's been banned many times
<ogra_> he was banned for the first month or so
<mhall119> ali1234: technically he's only silenced right now
<ogra_> then we decided to give him a chance and keep up with him
 * ogra_ gave up on that quite a while ago til today ... 
<popey> anyway, moving on.
<ogra_> +1
<mhall119> ali1234: basically he demands help but does not accept it
<ogra_> he doesnt demand help ... thats the point
<ogra_> he demands that what we do is wrong wrong wrong ... *footstomp*
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> well, the point is that he doesn't accept "Here's how you can do it your way"
<dobey> the main issue is that he bought an ubuntu phone expecting it to be a raspberry pi 2 running ubuntu server
<ali1234> i think the problem you have is that all the people who are willing to just accept whatever you think is best are also happy to accept whatever google and microsoft thinks is best
<ogra_> dobey, he didnt buy an ubuntu phone
<mhall119> ali1234: we're happy to tell people how to do things differently than what we want to do
<ogra_> he bought an android phone and pushed ubuntu onto it
<dobey> ogra_: i think he bought the E5 ubuntu edition maybe
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> i missed that bit then
<ali1234> mhall119: but those people are almost by definition never going to be satisfied... it's like the worst self-selected audience ever
<ogra_> i thought he also bought the android version of it ... doing the same mistakes as with the 4.5
<dobey> maybe. hard to be 100% sure though
<mhall119> ali1234: which people, the ones who want things to work the way we've built them, or the ones that want things to work differently than we've built them?
<ali1234> mhall119: the latter
<mhall119> ali1234: that's why we don't built things for them :)
<dobey> well, mostly they can be satisifed
<mhall119> but, we do give them the ability to build things for themselves
<ali1234> mhall119: yes, the question then arises, who *are* you building them for? people who are perfectly happy with windows and android?
<dobey> making a chroot in the user home dir on a phone is not difficult
<mhall119> ali1234: people who want an Ubuntu phone that works in a safe, sane way out of the box
<dobey> ali1234: we're building for the general consumer market
<dobey> not leet hax0r market
<dobey> but leet hax0r market can build their own custom images that suit their needs, because ubuntu is open source
<ali1234> dobey: i think that's the first time i've ever heard anyone admit that :)
<popey> hah
<dobey> all the tools and documentation are available
<dobey> ali1234: i don't think i've seen/heard anyone talking about the ubuntu phone in a way that doesn't admit that, as far as marketing goes
<k1l_> well, most 1337 h4xx0rs just want things done by others because they dont have the skills to do that themselves. just look at the average joe using backbox or kali linux.
<ali1234> dobey: that's rather different than coming out and saying it directly, without marketing spin
<ali1234> i mean you can read between the lines of every official announcement and know this
<dobey> i don't think there's any between the lines
<ali1234> but it's always seemed to me that the leadership is afraid/embarrassed to admit it outright
<mhall119> ali1234: I think we've always said we target Ubuntu enthusiasts and developers, which is different from "leet hax0rs"
<dobey> ubuntu has always been about bringing open source to the general conumser market
<dobey> ie "linux for human beings"
<ali1234> implying that "leet hax0r" are not human beings...
<mhall119> just like we never targetd them on the desktop. We don't block them or put up obstacles, we just don't cater to their specific wants
<mhall119> ali1234: implying that not all human beings are "leet hax0rs"
<mhall119> s/leet hax0rs/redheads/
<dobey> lol
<dobey> linux for gingers ;)
<dobey> aww, aq isn't here
<mhall119> we don't specifically target redheads, but we don't block them anyway
<ali1234> what would you do differently if you were specifically making a distribution for redheads?
<mhall119> don't dig too deep into the analogy ali1234
<mhall119> the point is that hackers are a subset of "human beings", and we don't target that specific subset, but rather the larger set that still includes them
<ali1234> then you should say "linux for most human beings"
<dobey> i would say i am closer to a machine, than i am to human beings
<mhall119> it's a tagline ali1234
<ali1234> exactly, it's marketing spin
 * mhall119 can confirm, dobey is at least 60% machine
<ali1234> nobody really knows what it means
<dobey> no, it's generalization
<ogra_> ali1234, it means that a computer illiterate person like my mom suddenly can use linux on her computer :)
<dobey> "linux for human beings*" *may not be suitable for all members of homo sapien species
<ali1234> it's true, my dad loves ubuntu
<ogra_> at least that is waht it always meant to me :)
<mhall119> an above-average inteligence chimpanzee could probably use it too, its just a tagline
<mcphail> ali1234: the tagline wasn't for marketing. It was just an excuse to bundle naked pictures in the default install
<dobey> it's true, my aibo loves ubuntu
<mhall119> it's a guiding principle, it means we should try and make it useful to as many people as possible
<mhall119> which affects both what we do, and what we don't do
<popey> ali1234: does your dad use ubuntu or xubuntu out of interest?
<ali1234> popey: ubuntu
<ali1234> he had no prior experience at all
<dobey> there is only zuulbuntu
<popey> blimey
<popey> windows user previously?
<ali1234> all he knew before was excel and sage
<ali1234> he could load them up on his own, as long you didn't move the icons
<ali1234> he's retried now so no need for windows
<popey> heh
<ali1234> now he's on iplayer and stock market websites all the time
<ali1234> he really took to it
<ali1234> even found a bug in libreoffice
<popey> yeah, it's funny how some do. I met a guy who only ever wanted firefox, skype and some online betting website.
<popey> I've never heard from him since I installed it.
<popey> his daughter tells me he still happily uses it
<popey> No residual virus cleaning income for me!
<ali1234> yeah... my mum uses windows cos she has this sewing software
<ali1234> i dread supporting that machine
<ali1234> it's all the same software... firefox, libreoffice... but her computer messes up 10x as much as my dad's
<ali1234> even he started making jokes about how windows sucks
<dobey> ali1234: will said sewing software not run under wine?
<ali1234> no idea
<ali1234> it has a hardware protection dongle
<popey> erk
<dobey> eww
<dobey> should theoretically still work though
<dobey> there's also some open source sewing software around
<popey> hardware dongles need to die in a fire
<popey> along with generated license keys
<ali1234> this one actually has to be activated online
<popey> that's worse
<popey> I had a long argument with a software developer that it was unreasonable he forced customers to generate license keys on his site, he said he could forsee no problem.
<popey> Then he retired, and none of his customers could generate keys.
<popey> because he stopped paying for hosting
<beuno> he retired, not his problem anymore!
<zsombi_> kenvandine: sorry, dude, I was diving into the ListItem expansion storry too much, I just realized you were fighting the StateSaver cleanup issue again :)
<zsombi_> but I see you managed to sort it out now...
<kenvandine> zsombi_, yeah... dednick is working on it :)
<kenvandine> only part of the fix we needed landed, qtmir is still coming
<zsombi_> kenvandine: awesome!... I still need to complete the UriHandler part... some day...
<k1l_> for the german guys interessted in further opinions of studio: https://ubuntuusers.de/user/duno/
<dobey> oh, must register to see
<TonyBoston> what are the bets for tomorrow release?
<mcphail> TonyBoston: are you in the bq ghetto as well?
<TonyBoston> mcphail, yup, can I help?
<mcphail> TonyBoston: apparently nobody is getting the update until popey gets his
<popey> hah
<mcphail> TonyBoston: last I heard was it is due tomorrow, but who knows?
<TonyBoston> mcphail, they told me tomorrow will be the release, if all goes well
<mcphail> TonyBoston: bq seem to take quality control quite seriously, which is a good thing, I suppose
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan said that I remember
<TonyBoston> mcphail, true
<mcphail> TonyBoston: I'd have thought they would be giving the automatic rubber stamp by now
<popey> they have raised numerous bugs
<popey> it's great, becaue they get feedback from their customers and pass that on to us
<TonyBoston> mcphail, seriously I doidn't use the E5 anymore
<popey> E5 is the one device I don't have :)
<TonyBoston> don't
<popey> hah
<TonyBoston> its just to buggy and I guess its not the device itself
<popey> I kinda want to collect them all
<popey> its the same software as the e4.5 and mx4
<popey> very little differs
<TonyBoston> so I am waiting for fixes to come
<mcphail> TonyBoston: the bugs are annoying, but I had to spend a bit of time with android a couple of weeks ago and was glad to get back to Ubuntu
<TonyBoston> mcphail, I have a blackberry for everyday use
<TonyBoston> won't change that
<mcphail> TonyBoston: I have never actually used a blackberry. My previous employer tried to get me to use one of the old ones, but I needed a bit of email distance from them
<TonyBoston> you should try a newer one
<mcphail> TonyBoston: they do look quite nice
<mcphail> TonyBoston: blackberry fans tend to be very passionate about their phones
<mcphail> TonyBoston: it is a good community
<TonyBoston> brb
<syntax_error> Oo
<dobey> popey: we should get a glass case in the office and place one of every OE device shipping with ubuntu in it, like google has for android in their offices
<popey> true
<nik90> popey: why aren't you on #ubuntu-app-devel?
<popey> netsplit
<nik90> popey: anyway, bartosz fixed the stopwatch timezone scenario you raised during the meeting ;)
<popey> oooh!
<nik90> we now use UTC time :P since it stays constant.
<nik90> should push this improvement over to mzanetti's app..he will like it.
<popey> nik90: can you really not see me in #ubuntu-app-devel?
<nik90> popey: I don't see you listed in the user list, but can see your messages.
<popey> odd
<nik90> popey: probably just polari being buggy
<popey> kk
<popey> there was a few netsplits earlier
<nik90> I'm going to restart the irc client and see what happens
<taiebot> Hey i have a funny bug anyone wants to reproduce before reporting it?  This might eat your phone data. Ubuntu phone hangs up  after 1h00 of call.  Yesterday my phone call stopped looking at the log info it stopped after 01:00:00 this looks very suspicious..
<mcphail> taiebot: are you sure it wasn't your operator who disconnected you after one hour?
<mcphail> taiebot: are you on an unlimited plan?
<taiebot> mcphail: i usually never call for that long and not sure i want to use my data allowance to solve this
<mcphail> taiebot: I've had incoming calls lasting > 1 hour, but don't think I've made any outgoing calls of that length on the phone
 * mcphail isn't much of a conversationalist
<taiebot> mcphail:  did not think it could be the operator but yeah it was definitely triggered as the time of exactly 1h00 is so supicious
<mcphail> taiebot: some unlimited plans have terms such as "calls are unlimited but you must reconnect after 1 hour". That might be the issue
<dobey> taiebot: making a phone call uses your data?
<taiebot> dobey: i meant my phone allowance
<taiebot> dobey: 3h calls 300 text and 300mb / month
<dobey> taiebot: your provider doesn't have an automated info # you can call that doesn't count against your time?
<taiebot> dobey: i do not really know they send me a text when i am going to run over the allowance ( which rarely happens for calls)
<popey> taiebot: which provider?
<popey> taiebot: i know (for example) the free giffgaff to giffgaff calls only last up to an hour
<taiebot> popey vectone bad one following reviews posted by other people  http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4397463
<popey> WHO!?
<taiebot> popey vectone mobile http://www.vectonemobile.co.uk/
<ali1234> vectone? i've literally never heard of them, and their website doesn't work...
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-02
<crutchcorn> Is it possible to port Ubuntu Touch using AOSP 5.1.1 as a base? If so, how?
<RAOF> crutchcorn: Not quite yet, I think. Last I saw we were still in the process of adapting libhybris to 5.x, although mostly done.
<crutchcorn> Good to know. Is there a newsletter or something that I can keep up to date with?
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> mandel, hey, what’s up with bug #1411866, is it on your radar?
<ubot5> bug 1411866 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Unconstrained download to a directory w/o permission crashes udm" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411866
<oSoMoN> (I’m asking wrt the MIR, it would be good to push this forward [bug #1488425])
<ubot5> bug 1488425 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-download-manager" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488425
<TonyBoston> today should be THE day
<mandel> oSoMoN, ups, I missed that one, let me take a look
<mandel> oSoMoN, weird
<mandel> oSoMoN, but it used not to be an issue
<oSoMoN> mandel, if it’s not an issue, that’s even better, can you please update the bug status?
<mandel> oSoMoN, ack
<TonyBoston> how is OTA6 with BQ?
<jgdx> TonyBoston, it's only noon in Spain!
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA 6 phasing for final platforms in progress!
<TonyBoston> jgdx, thought that the ubuntu touch stuff doesn't come from spain
<TonyBoston> or are the BQ guys still investigating?
<popey> it was just released
<sil2100> It's in phased updates mode yet though
<Laney> who is maintaining nuntium?
<jgdx> Laney, abeato :)
<sil2100> o/
<jgdx> TonyBoston, comes from all around the world! :)
<jgdx> abeato, s/maintaining/has last commit :p
<abeato> jgdx, hehe, currently it is the best way of determining the maintainer indeed :p
<abeato> Laney, what's up?
<Laney> hi abeato
<Laney> Just asking for a review/ack/upload of https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/nuntium/drop-sys-events/+merge/246049
<Laney> it's a really old thing on the sponsor queue
<Laney> and blocks the eventual upstart->systemd move
<abeato> Laney, k, taking a look
<Laney> it looks okay to me
<TonyBoston> popey, not for BQ
<Rich> Hi
<Rich> is there a way to change the dns of the network connection on ubuntu touch mobile
<Rich> like switching to opendns
<ogra_> Rich, while you surely can edit the resolvconf config files, mobile providers might require you to use their own DNS
<Rich> I know that is why I want to switch to opendns
<ogra_> sure, but that wont help if the provider blocks DNS to the outside world
<Rich> more secure and faster for surfing using my mobile provider
<ogra_> in any case you should be able to add additional config to resolvconf ...
<Rich> well when I had my android unrooted I changed thebdns without problem
<ogra_> i guess the rest is a matter of trying :)
<Rich> and it was the same provider
<Rich> 3
<Rich> OK how do I acces the resolve config from the ubuntu touch bq hand set
<Rich> sorry newbie here
<ogra_> same way as on any other ubuntu ... it uses resolvconf for setting it up
<ogra_> so read the resolvconf documentation
<Rich> OK that is good advice but how do I acces the resolveconf file from my handset
<Rich> do I need to install anything
<ogra_> you either need developer mode enabled and access it via phablet-shell or adb from your PC or you install the terminal app
<ogra_> (if you like tiny on screen keyboards :) )
<ogra_> and you can enable ssh access too if you want ... (but that also only works from commandline and needs your ssh key copied to the device)
<Rich> great is there a guide to do that. because I do not have a clue
<ogra_> installing the terminal app from the store should work without any howto ;)
<ogra_> just search for terminal
<Rich> OK hold on
<ogra_> to enable the developer mode look in system-settings under "about this device"
<Rich> OK it is install
<Rich> great devwloper mode enable
<Rich> now next step
<ogra_> well, use either of them to log in to the deviice ... read up about resolvconf and make the changes ... not different to any other ubuntu
<Rich> yes but what isbthe comand line to bring up the resolveconf file
<Rich> also do you know how to install whatsapp on the ubuntu touch mobile
<abeato> Laney, the MP proposal for nuntum must go to lp:nuntium/packaging
<Laney> abeato: can you resubmit it?
<Laney> you should have a link to do that
<abeato> Laney, hmm, that creates a huge diff
<abeato> lp:nuntium is quite outdated
<Laney> boh
<Laney> I think going back to the contributor for this will be bad
<abeato> I'll create a new MP
<Laney> thanks! :)
<abeato> np
<undertasker> Hi. Does anybody know if there's an Ubuntu phone app for viewing offline maps, that can use the compass sensor?
<nik90> undertasker: OSMScout comes close by providing offline maps, but not sure about the compass sensor part.
<undertasker> nik90: Looks promising, but no word about compass
<ogra_> undertasker, i dont think the compass is hooked up yet ... install the senasorstatus app ... that should tell you
<undertasker> I don't even have an Ubuntu phone yet. I'm thinking of buying one.
<undertasker> What keeps me from buying one is the fact that they all have fixed batteries. I don't like that at all.
<mcphail> undertasker: I wouldn't use the Ubuntu phone if you plan on using it as a walking GPS
<mcphail> undertasker: It isn't ready for that yet
<mcphail> undertasker: I love my phone, but I know it would send me over a cliff at the first opportunity
<undertasker> Well, in fact I use my phone mostly for calling and texting, mail and web here and there. So I could live with the lacking navigation capability. But I need an SD card and a removable battery.
<abeato> Laney, mind approving https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/nuntium/drop-sys-events/+merge/269901 ? (top too)
<mcphail> undertasker: the bq4.5 can take an SD card, and the battery (although fixed) lasts forever
<Laney> abeato: done, thanks
<abeato> great
<undertasker> mcphail: I'm often in a situation where I need mail and web the whole day (and night), but are far away from a mains socket, so I always carry some replacement batteries in my pocket. I don't want to run around with a bulky power bank and a USB cable.
<ogra_> mcphail, it will only send you over a cliff if your fitbit indicates that it is time for swimming
<undertasker> Also, I had several occasions where my phone insisted in making noise, although it was switched off, and I could only mute it by removing the battery.
<undertasker> A phone with a fixed battery is like a PC without the big red switch.
<mcphail> undertasker: don't worry - holding the power button always seems to work on the bq!
<mcphail> ogra_: if you ever meet me, you'll see that I'm not a man who possesses a fitbit :)
 * mcphail could have an app which logs how many hours he spends eating cakes
<ogra_> mcphail, i heard you can share your fat with your friends with them ...
<Paddy_NI> Bit of an ignorant question here - why exactly does ubuntu touch (phone) use a new web browser?
<Paddy_NI> As opposed to using say chromium or Firefox?
<mcphail> Paddy_NI: I suspect it will be cause Mozilla or Google haven't made a browser which can run on Mir. But the browser rendering engine comes from chromium lineage
<Paddy_NI> mcphail, Oh of course I had forgotten about Mir
<Paddy_NI> It would be great to see firefox on Ubuntu Touch
<mcphail> Paddy_NI: given how long Mozilla took to get a useful version of Firefox for Android, I wouldn't hold your breath
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<Paddy_NI> I actually prefer Firefox on android now to Chrome
<mcphail> Paddy_NI: at least the Ubuntu browser renders very well. It is missing some important features but it does work well as a browser
<Paddy_NI> mcphail, true
<Paddy_NI> It's much better than the nonsense stock browser that comes with most samsung devices
<mcphail> yes
<jgdx> pitti, hi, remember that hotspot debug? I wonder, have you ever tried connecting to another Wi-Fi AP called “Ubuntu”?
<Paddy_NI> which I suspect might also be chromium based
<Paddy_NI> Alan Pope has mentioned that developer.ubuntu.com (I think) has an area on the site for creating click packages from URLs
<undertasker> mcphail: About  the bq 4.5, can I use the 2nd sim card and the SD card at the same time?
<Paddy_NI> Would any of you happen to know what that might be?
<Paddy_NI> Where rather
<mcphail> undertasker: well, they are separate slots so I would think so. I don't have 2 sim cards, though
<Paddy_NI> undertasker, Of course
<mcphail> Paddy_NI: popey should be on here and I'm sure he can answer ^^^
<Paddy_NI> Ah that would be cool
<undertasker> Another thing: Is there a working SIP or IAX2 client?
<undertasker> And mumble would be nice.
<mcphail> undertasker: don't think so. Never tried, but we have someone who comes on this channel a lot complaining about SIP
<undertasker> It's not absolutely necessary to have SIP, but it's sometimes useful when I'm in a foreign country, to avoid the high roaming fees.
<mcphail> undertasker: I'm hoping the browser will be capable of Web-RTC soon
<undertasker> Web RTC doesn't help me much when I'm trying to dial a landline number.
<mcphail> true
<undertasker> Currently I use a SIP provider for that.
<ogra_> the point is that you need integration with the account system on the phone to make such stuff work properly
<ogra_> since the UI of apps gets suspended when they are not focused
<ogra_> so you want your SIP account be handled on system level
<undertasker> Not necessarily. Just a simple SIP client that can connect to my provider, or my asterisk, and manual dialing would be enough
<ogra_> well, if you want to recieve calls through it an app wont be enough
<undertasker> BTW: Can I install an asterisk locally?
<ogra_> i would do it in a chroot (teh system is readonly by default) but yeah, indeed
<ogra_> surely requires some hackery though
<undertasker> This would possibly solve some problems.
<ogra_> if you suspend the phone it would be suspended too thouogh
<undertasker> dang..
<ogra_> would only work while the device is awake
<undertasker> Isn't there a sort of a inetd?
<ncls> hello all
<ogra_> undertasker, nope
<undertasker> Bad, really bad.
<undertasker> I'll end up using a raspberry pi as a smartphone.
<dobey> lol
<ogra_> undertasker, well, having a "listen on all ports" daemon on a phone isnt actually the most secure thing, so there is none by default :)
<ogra_> the general ubuntu rule of "no open ports by default" applies here too :)
 * dobey still doesn't understand why people want their phone to be a beefy server OS
<ncls> I've been using my Ubuntu Phone again for two weeks and I must admit it's better than I previously thought ! Good work ! And good luck for further devs !
<ogra_> well, once the phone is on snappy that will actually be possible :)
<ogra_> i.e. building a snap that runs an astersik server locally and also ships a UI app in the same snap
<dobey> running asterisk on the phone is so the wrong way to implement a SIP client
<undertasker> We're all hackers in some way, so why would we want closed ports?
<dobey> you're free to build your phone image containing alternate things installed by default which will compromise the security of the phone, if you wish
<dobey> you will have to support it yourself though, of course
<undertasker> If only I had more time... I already have so many devices that need my attention.
<ogra_> undertasker, my mom isnt a hacker
<ogra_> and she makes calls using the phone :)
<undertasker> Then why does she need an Ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> (and i guess she likes that nobody can remotely connect and get her addressbook )
<ogra_> what else should she use ?
<undertasker> A feature phone.
<ogra_> well, the ubuntu phone is built for my mom ... and people like her
<undertasker> Is there also one for electronics engineers with some software knowledge?
<ogra_> while you *can* hack it and while it *is* just ubuntu the forcus arent hackers at all
<ogra_> you said it ... "also"
<ogra_> thats an extra feature :)
<ogra_> *focus
<undertasker> I want a phone that runs OpenWRT. Lots of features, incredibly reliable, but ugly interface :-)
<ogra_> well, its opensource ... grab it, modify it ... roll your own :)
<ogra_> the actual product is just for smartphone users though
<undertasker> Yeah, sure. With binary blobs for the graphics and rf.
<ogra_> well, the only way to make the hardware work
<undertasker> Is kodi working?
<ogra_> (also GPS, sensors and bluetooth btw)
<ogra_> nobody packaged it yet ...
<ogra_> it should work (using GLES or SDL2 output.. there was also a Mir patch, but not sure that still works )
<undertasker> Maybe I should get a CM phone instead.
<mcphail> undertasker: get both ;)
<undertasker> Not enough money, and not enough time.
<mcphail> undertasker: the Ubuntu phone is a lot more hackable than a cyanogenmod device, but a CM phone will dominate in terms of apps
<undertasker> I'm not concerned about the apps, more about essential things like SIP.
<ogra_> undertasker, well, patches accepted :)
<mcphail> undertasker: if SIP is essential for you, the Ubuntu phone isn't ready for you yet
<undertasker> If I were sure that this would be added later, I'd buy one. But currently, it's too much money for a maybe.
<ogra_> mcphail, he claims he's a hacker :) ... so it is exactly for him to send patches ;)
<ogra_> as i said in the beginning, just needs account integration (and some client service attached to it)
<mcphail> ogra_: it is hard to realise just how hackable an Ubuntu phone can be until you get one in your hands. We've all been conditioned by Symbian, iOS and Android to stay away from the guts of a device
<ncls> mcphail: so what kind of hacks did you use once you had it ?
<mcphail> ncls: I've got lots of my old scripts I use for work running on the device. Saves me having to PuTTy in to my Linux box at home
<mcphail> ncls: the beauty is there is no constraint on the languages supported etc. You basically have whatever Ubuntu can do
<mcphail> ncls: I'm also working on a game engine so we can use these devices for our 3d visualisations. We currently rely on the Blender game engine on laptops, which is a bit clunky
<ncls> mcphail: how do you install stuff like python, etc ?
<mcphail> ncls: python is there
<mcphail> ncls: anything more complex and you just wrap it up in a chroot or a .click package
<undertasker> How good is USB OTG?
<ncls> mcphail: I get "python: command not found" ... I don't know about chroot or .click package, I should take a look
<ncls> undertasker: what is OTG ?
<mcphail> ncls: use "python3"
<ncls> mcphail: ok thanks
<undertasker> on the go
<ncls> undertasker: ok thanks too
<undertasker> enables the USB interface of your phone to also work as host
<ncls> ok, haven't tested this, but I couldn't either plug the phone to my computer to get data from the SD card ... any idea how to enable this ?
<ncls> undertasker:
<mcphail> ncls: just have the screen switched on when you plug in
<mcphail> ncls: (and unlocked)
<ncls> mcphail: ok thanks will try this
<ncls> mcphail : should work on every OS, right ? or just with an Ubuntu computer ?
<ncls> do you know if devs plan to offer an SDK for Mac ?
<ogra_> just use a VM :)
<jgdx> pete-woods, do you have an arale or krillin at hand?
<ncls> ogra_: well ... yeah, I could, but I hope they will deliver an SDK on other platforms
<ogra_> not sure if there are plans for that
<pete-woods> jgdx: not an up to date one, but yet
<pete-woods> *yes
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay, could you test something? Wifi OFF, Hotspot ON, Hotspot OFF and then wait for Wi-Fi to reconnect?
<jgdx> me and ken are seeing it on mako
<jgdx> pete-woods, mako, but with an insecure hotspot, which doesn't involve wpa_supplicant.
<ncls> next version brings hotspots ?!
<jgdx> ncls, OTA6 brings hotspot, yes. Released today!
<ncls> jgdx: cool ! congratulations
<jgdx> ncls, ty! Won't work well on N4, sadly, but OTA7 will bring a fix.
<ncls> is there a "ticket" list somewhere to see which problems have been submitted and which ones are currently being fixed ?
<ncls> I couldn't import my contacts from my sim card, but I guess this is already known
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww40-2015
<ogra_> ncls, ^^^
<ncls> ogra_: thanks
<ncls> ogra_: anyone can register and submit bugs here ?
<ogra_> sure
<ncls> ok cool
<ogra_> assignment to canonical-system-image or to a specific milestone is done by the product team though
<ogra_> since they need to manage the development resources
<ncls> you're an ubuntu-touch dev ? have you heard about the sim card import problem or should I submit it ?
<ogra_> i used to be ... now i'm working on snappy
<jgdx> ncls, what's the issue?
<ncls> jgdx: when I try to import contacts from the SIM I get "loading" then an "unlocking" then "no contacts found" then "loading" again, etc.
<jgdx> ncls, could you take a look at bug 1450252?
<ubot5> bug 1450252 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "Import from SIM disconnects from mobile networks and hangs forever" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450252
<ncls> jgdx: oh ok cool, thanks
<jgdx> ncls, was that it?
<ncls> yes, I think
<ncls> jgdx on which page can I see the list of the all the sub projects like "address-book-app" from ubuntu (or ubuntu touch) ?
<jgdx> ncls, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<jgdx> that's not exhaustive though
<ncls> jdgx thanks, looks fine
<CaptainHeavy> Hello everyone :)  Just wondering if there are any plans to implement functionality to allow users to block certain numbers?
<dobey> isn't that normally done via carrier features/apps?
<mcphail> dobey: not on my cyanogenmodded S3
<dobey> mcphail: keyword "normally"
<mcphail> dobey: think it was on stock samsung stuff as well
<mcphail> dobey: don't know if it is an AOSP feature
<CaptainHeavy> dobey: I don't think it was on iOS7, I have the same mobile provider on my MX4 as I did on the iPhone 5 and there doesn't appear to be a "Block number" option anywhere on the Ubuntu Touch OS
<CaptainHeavy> I could probably try and do something about that but I'll need to read up on the OS first.  I'm guessing there's a way of grabbing a caller's number before a call is triggered and then blocking the call if its in a "blocked" database somewhere
<mcphail> The "block number" thing had been quite useful on the S3. Blocked calls and texts
<CaptainHeavy> Texts too, of course, thanks mcphail
<CaptainHeavy> What would be nice is if the Telegram app also consulted the database too to stop unwanted calls/texts through that app.
<dobey> i don't see a way to do it on stock android 5
<mcphail> dobey: Can you long press a number on the call log?
<ogra_> it is surely not hard to implement a db that hooks into the dialer and ofono
 * mcphail can't remember how he did it
 * ogra_ bets the UI work would actually take more time then the actual backend plumbing
<dobey> mcphail: no
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: you can long press a number but it just selects the number
<mcphail> maybe it was a cyanogenmod addition. I'll have a look at the S3 when I get home
<CaptainHeavy> you can swipe right and get information about the number
<dobey> mcphail: and surely there'd be some palce to manage that list outside of the call log itself
<CaptainHeavy> on iOS7 the "Block Number" feature was in the information about the number
<mcphail> dobey: don't know. The call log was a useful place to find it
<dobey> mcphail: right, and i don't see anything under the phone app settings, or in the settings app itself, either
<mcphail> dobey: Some random facebook person had posted something about running away from home, and a phone number (which was actually my number). I got about 100 calls and texts from weeping teenage girls. I hearlessly blocked 'em all
<mcphail> *heartlessly
<dobey> mcphail: that's great. tells me absolutely nothing about how the feature works though :)
<mcphail> dobey: was pointing out why it was helpful to be able to block from a call log :)
<dobey> mcphail: i know why the feature is useful. i'm just suggesting you can still be DoSed if it's not implemented on carrier side
<mcphail> how would the DoS work?
<dobey> just keep dialing your number over and over
<mcphail> dobey: yeah, but there is always a pause before you can redial anyway. You'd really need a DDoS :)
<CaptainHeavy> Maybe Apple could implement it in that way since they grab incoming communication and analyse it before forwarding it on to the service provider
<CaptainHeavy> I know that's how iMessage works...
<dobey> mcphail: DDoS would be even more effective, because it'd also force you to keep looking at the screen and blocking all the new numbers
<CaptainHeavy> ...and why I still get texts to my old phone from other Apple users...
<dobey> so not only would it prevent you from receiving actual calls you care to receive, but frustrate you enough to throw your phone in a lake as well :)
<mcphail> dobey: Cyanogenmod had built in protection against that anyway
<mcphail> dobey: it would randomly drop 33% of calls
<mcphail> Problem solved :)
 * mcphail quite liked CM, apart from the bit where it was supposed to be a phone
<dobey> clearly, the solution to that problem is to just make larger devices that you can't operate with one hand
<dobey> because who needs phones anyway
<CaptainHeavy> Hahahaha, that's amazing!
<tsdgeos> do we ship mir libs 0.13 and 0.14 because we want to keep supporting old .clicks?
<dobey> anyway, need to eat
<CaptainHeavy> Out of curiosity, are phone DoS attacks common?
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: seriously doubt it.
<Stskeeps> stagefright..
<Stskeeps> :P
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: never heard of them and from past phone experience, most of the "big players" in the carrier world don't offer number blocking
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: its usually a handset feature
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: My first phone had carrier-level blocking. That was with whatever T-mobile was before it was T-mobile in the UK
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: their name is on the tip of my tongue and now its driving me crazy not being able to place it...
<CaptainHeavy> *their previous name
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: yes. I'm having a mental blank too. Probably due to the trauma
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: hahaha!  One 2 One?
<mcphail> was that really it? Can't remember...
<CaptainHeavy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-Mobile#United_Kingdom
 * mcphail probably shouldn't google for "one 2 one mobile phone" from work...
<mcphail> CaptainHeavy: that must have been it, then. Seems unfamiliar. All I remember was you couldn't get any service on a Friday.
<CaptainHeavy> mcphail: hahaha, I was only a wee lad then so I can't remember the service dropouts.  Didn't have many friends either *worlds smallest violin plays*
<mcphail> :)
<TonyBoston> any news for BQ?
<mcphail> TonyBoston: the /topic suggests updates are getting rolled out
<ogra_> yeah, since a few hours
<popey> TonyBoston: got mine 2 hours ago -> https://twitter.com/popey/status/639100724547317760
<mcphail> TonyBoston: I only get an eternal spinny thing if I check for updates when not on WiFi
<mcphail> TonyBoston: hoping for some OTA goodness when I get home
<TonyBoston> mcphail, I guess phasing doesn't meaning roll out
<mcphail> TonyBoston: I think it is offered at different times to different phones
<popey> it just means not everyone gets it at once
<popey> but we spread the load over a period - in this case 24 hours
<TonyBoston> okay
<popey> so we can stop it if we hear early on that there are issues
<TonyBoston> understood
<TonyBoston> although I do not expect the many changes
<TonyBoston> its just sad that its sometimes just not usable
<TonyBoston> also, why no webdav implementation?
<TonyBoston> uhh update coming in right now
<mcphail> popey: your twitter pics have shown me I can work out a bq phone's MAC address from the serial number, and vice versa. Surely that can't be a good thing?
<mcphail> Should it be randomised for privacy?
<JanC> and risk duplicate ones?  :)
<popey> mcphail: dunno?
<mcphail> popey: the serial number is leaked by adb, as well. I can't actually _think_ of a non-dumb attack vector, but...
<m0n5t3r> ooh, new OTA for aquaris... unity seems kinda crashy
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: I've just updated. What issues are you having and I'll see if I get them too
<m0n5t3r> unity restart if U try to use it
<m0n5t3r> s/U/I/
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: what do you mean by Unity? The shell?
<m0n5t3r> the GUI
<JanC> you _always_ "use" Unity  :)
<JanC> m0n5t3r: what part of the GUI exactly?
<mcphail> Haven't had any restart yet...
<m0n5t3r> image disappears, I see the Ubuntu moving dots, then the lock screen, so it's very much a Unity / underlying stack crash; I'll see if I can get some logs when I get home
<m0n5t3r> ... if it happens again, that is
<mcphail> Aah. Haven't seen that yet
<m0n5t3r> it did that 3 times (first one a full reboot, 2nd and 3rd when using the settings and starting the terminal, respectively)
<m0n5t3r> yay for hotspot, btw :D
<argon18> m0nster
<argon18> m0n5t3r: i wait for the hotspot since i have the phone :)
<argon18> is it normal to restart twice, so that the sim is detected?
<Elleo> mandel: heya, is there a branch for the download manager app restart reconnection stuff anywhere yet that I could play with while it's being developed?
<ncls> I just updated my phone! It's really cool, thank you guys!
<popey> \o/
<m0n5t3r> all righty, I'm home; the phone was stable for the last half an hour, after it rebooted by itself for the 2nd time after the update (no trace of this in syslog, btw)
<m0n5t3r> .xsession-errors.old contains this: http://paste.lug.ro/131482
<m0n5t3r> so unity8 crashed in a few ways at first
<m0n5t3r> I'll see if it does it again
<m0n5t3r> aaand, reboot
<m0n5t3r> is there any way to find out why it does this?
<haky86> hi guysm i am porting ubuntu touch on galaxy s2 plus, seems installed on /data/ubuntu, the device is boot but no ui, should remove console to fix?thanks
<m0n5t3r> remove console?
<haky86> yep i google it, seems solve the problem
<haky86> because after installing, i have only 100mb on internal storage, some time reboot into android..
<m0n5t3r> what console? the kernel command line thing (that looks like console=ttyMT0,921600n1)? that will depend on the device (if it has one at all), look at the android kernel command line for the correct value
<m0n5t3r> (the one I gave is from bq aquaris - someone went nuts with the baud rate)
<haky86> the stock value is console=ttyS0,115200n8, and the actual one is like this for ubuntu mem=832M@0xA2000000 androidboot.hardware=capri vc-cma-mem=0/176M@0xCB000000 console=tty1 androidboot.selinux=permissive  datapart=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21
<kevie> Can anybody tell me if purchases made through the music/7digital scope benefit Canonical/Ubuntu?
<m0n5t3r> haky86: use the stock value for console, I doubt you have a tty :)
<kevie> Lost connection :( sorry if I missed a response
<m0n5t3r> you didn't miss anything (I, for one, have no idea)
<dobey> kevie: i think they are with the affiliate id for ubuntu, so very likely
<kevie> I've been purchasing my music through the scope since i got the phone, so I'd like to think I'm helping out the project
<nik90> I don't get it....the OTA-6 is 60% phased and I still haven't got the update. Am I that unlucky :P ?
<mcphail> nik90: someone has to be last ;)
<nik90> mcphail: you did not just say that :(
<nik90> lol
<nik90> I fear my phone is being last on every single OTA
<mcphail> nik90: lets everyone else try it out and hit the problems first. It will be perfect by the time it comes to you
<nik90> mcphail: true
<mcphail> nik90: but you're still last
<nik90> yup the harsh truth indeed. I got to stop looking at g+ where everyone posts that they got it.
<mcphail> nik90: my dad got it and he uses _android_ :) Can't believe you don't have it yet :p
<nik90> mcphail: ok now you're just messing with me ;)
<mcphail> ha
<m0n5t3r> reboot again (just using twitter + following links found there)
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: something sounds badly wrong there
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: I've been using it for a wee while now and no crashes
<m0n5t3r> the worst part is, nothing gets logged
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: might it be worth a reflash?
<m0n5t3r> meh
<m0n5t3r> I switched to this phone full time now
<m0n5t3r> I'd hate to lose my data
<nik90> m0n5t3r: when did this start?
<m0n5t3r> after the latest OTA
<nik90> m0n5t3r: also you can reflash without losing data
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: you can reflash and keep your data
<m0n5t3r> 2-3 hours ago
<m0n5t3r> *4 hours ago
<m0n5t3r> time flies
<m0n5t3r> nope, I'm just tired, slightly more than 2h ago
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: was this on a pristine root partition, or had you made any changes?
<Danny__> When is the ota6 being released?
<mcphail> Danny__: now
<m0n5t3r> the only change I made was to move /etc/hosts to /etc/writabe and replace it with a symlink (because there is no other way to adblock)
<mcphail> Danny__: should be coming to your phone within the next few hours
<m0n5t3r> OTA didn't touch that
<Danny__> Cool thanks
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: do you want to try my /etc/hosts file and see if there is a difference?
<m0n5t3r> I got one generated by adaway on my old android, but I can try others if needed
<m0n5t3r> I doubt it is to blame (unless there is some spyware baked into the system)
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: try http://termbin.com/uvoq
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: I always try to preserve the original hosts file before making additions. Don't know if it helps or not
<m0n5t3r> mcphail: I did that, of course
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: :) - doubt mine will help then
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: I suspect you'll need someone like ogra_ who knows the phone platform very well to help you out
<m0n5t3r> yeah
<m0n5t3r> I should be getting my pogo pins from China these days, maybe I'll manage to make a stable connector for the serial port and see if it says something there when it reboots
<m0n5t3r> I guess it has some kind of watchdog that gets tripped
 * m0n5t3r changes hostname back to ubuntu-phablet just in case something is hardcoded
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: any luck?
<m0n5t3r> no reboot yet
<m0n5t3r> teh twitter app is maddening to use, but this is not ubuntu's fault (the sooner a Twidere equivalent appears, the better - same for osmand, osmscout is not exactly polished yet)
<dobey> jdstrand: ping. if i want to add an apparmor rule for the phone to allow access to a dbus path endpoint matching the package name, where would be the best place to put it? in a template file somewhere?
<m0n5t3r> aaand, reboot again... I should time it, and maybe monitor ram usage, it seems to happen after a certain amount of uninterrupted use
<m0n5t3r> meh, no screen
<m0n5t3r> oh well, a ssh  session should do
<dobey> m0n5t3r: try just doing "restart unity8-dash" next time, or checking top to see what's going on, before rebooting
<m0n5t3r> dobey: I don't get to do that, it reboots by itself :) (otherwise I'd be poking around to see what's crashed, provided ssh or adb still worked)
<dobey> your hardware just automatically does a full reboot?
<m0n5t3r> atop would be really useful here, but someone decided this isn't to be treated like a computer, and knowledgeable people get all touchy when they hear about base FS mods
<m0n5t3r> yes
<dobey> the way to install additional debs is to use a chroot
<dobey> that sounds like a kernel/driver/hardware issue
<dobey> or you're confusing the behavior of unity8 crashing as to be a reboot
<m0n5t3r> yeah, I did that for tor (which isn't running atm, to take it out of the equation)
<m0n5t3r> nope, it's a full reboot, I see the BQ logo, syslog records a reboot...
<m0n5t3r> I had some unity crashes right after the OTA
<m0n5t3r> but now it doesn't crash any more
<dobey> weird
<m0n5t3r> anyhow... i'm logging memory usage in a ssh session, I'll use it some more and see if it's some OOM related thing
 * m0n5t3r starts while /bin/true; do free -m | awk 'BEGIN {OFS=","}; /Mem/{ ram=$2; ram_used=$3; ram_free=$4; }; /Swap/{swp=$2; swp_used=$3; swp_free=$4;}; END{print ram, ram_used, ram_free, swp, swp_used, swp_free;}' >> mem_usage.csv; sleep 5; done
<jdstrand> dobey: it depends on the rule. you can file a bug against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and give the path along with a description of the service and what the service is used for
<jdstrand> dobey: if you just want to unblock yourself, add it to the ubuntu-sdk template
<argon18> dobey: i think i found out, why my phone doesnt save the u1 account tokens: the connection i have to the internet is some kind of encrypted (an currently i have no other connection available)
<dobey> argon18: that would be odd
<argon18> odd?
<argon18> ill google it
<dobey> argon18: are you going through some sort of transparent proxy that breaks SSL?
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: won't your script be killed by the OOM murderer before Unity gets killed?
<m0n5t3r> yes, but this isn't Unity being killed, it's a hard reboot
<m0n5t3r> I may get a glimpse into what happens before it reboots
<dobey> jdstrand: ok, thanks
<m0n5t3r> until I get to make a connector for the serial thing, so I see what the kernel prints over there, if anything
<dobey> jdstrand: should i make an MP to add it to the 1.3 profile? or do we need a new version to add new things (i know we'll need a new framework version)?
<argon18> dobey: the wlan is WPAWPA2-TKIP/AES encypted, ssl works fine with my browser (i cant tell any details)
<jdstrand> dobey: is this only for whily or for stable-phone-overlay?
<jdstrand> wily*
<dobey> jdstrand: a feature we'll be shipping in ota7, so for the overlay
<jdstrand> right, so add it to 1.3 (at least). if 1.2 and earlier could use it to, feel free to add it there
<dobey> argon18: ok, the wireless isn't the issue
<dobey> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> dobey: note, ubuntu-webapp is for webapps (liek facebook) and ubuntu-scope-network for scopes. not sure who should use it, but giving you that in case they need. we can discuss further in the MP
<dobey> jdstrand: ok, sure
<dobey> thanks again
<argon18> dobey: ok, i still hope it has something to do with the connection, at home everything worked, since i was abroad
<argon18> *till
<dobey> argon18: well it works fine on everyone else's WPA2 access points afaik, so i'm pretty certain that's not an issue
<Sausage_> hello :)
<Sausage_> my friend has a version of lubuntu he's trying to get on a toshiba encore 2. i was wondering if theres a way to get something different on it?
<Sausage_> i'd like any ubuntu based os to run on the tablet with touch.
<dobey> !devices | Sausage_
<ubot5> Sausage_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Sausage_> yes it wasn't on the list but i keep finding 1/2 A** tutorials with people running it
<Sausage_> ubuntu live runs perfectly. i'm just having trouble getting a solid efi boot loader on the internal memory
<Sausage_> lubuntu*
<Sausage_> i'd like to use grub2 or clover
<Sausage_> could anyone maybe help me get grub2 on it at least? then i can just start using live os's to pick a solid one while trying to get ubuntu touch running on it?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-03
<Dheeraj> help
<lotuspsychje> Dheeraj: ask
<Dheeraj> how can we install ubuntu touch in sony Xperia Z ultra..pls help me
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Dheeraj
<ubot5> Dheeraj: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> Dheeraj: you can join the XDA forums to see if there's an existing project for your device
<Dheeraj> actually there is no images for Sony Xeria Z ultra....
<lotuspsychje> Dheeraj: then the only way is porting ubuntu touch for your device
<Dheeraj> XDA not givibg full info..fk this
<Dheeraj> abt instaling ubnutu in Sony Ultra
<dholbach> good morning
<undertasker> morning.
<undertasker> Does anybody know how hard it is to get gpg running on an Ubuntu phone?
<coin> undertasker, its already installed
<undertasker> great.
<undertasker> THAT would be a reason to buy an Ubuntu phone
<coin> just open a terminal or a shell and use it
<undertasker> Is it integrated into the mail client?
<coin> I don't think dekko is able to use it
<DanChapman> patches welcome though :-)
<Stanley00> undertasker: but you can always patch it
<coin> it would be a nice improvement !
<m0n5t3r> it would be nice if we got some /userdata encryption first, tho
<undertasker> Found this on the web: "Will Dekko include encryption like gpg or mime?" Answer: Dan Chapman  (dpniel) said on 2015-02-12:
<undertasker> "Yes it will support both s/mime and pgp, it's being worked on now and should start making it's way into a release in the near future"
<Tm_T> \o/
<DanChapman> undertasker: yes some of the work on it has been done already, still a fair bit to figure out though and it's not top of my priority list atm
<undertasker> BTW: is there some way to test the look and feel of Ubuntu Touch without buying a device? Some sort of an emulator, or a method to install it on top of a standard Linux?
<Stanley00> undertasker: you can install an emulator
<undertasker> Do you have a link?
<Stanley00> undertasker: It comes with ubuntu sdk, I don't know if you can install it as standalone, you can try finding it in ubuntu software center
<coin> undertasker, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<DanChapman> undertasker: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator if you don't want to install the full SDK
<undertasker> thanks
<guest42315> ogra_, hi :> my updates got stuck on r4 (terminal app and calendar) any idea how to debug it, i can restart and fix the bug but i don't really want to do that
<ogra_> guest42315, hmm, perhaps mandel can tell you what to look for, sounds like either a downloader or an upgrader prob
<guest42315> oh, ok :D thanks
<guest42315> mandel, hi :>  my updates got stuck on r4 (terminal app and calendar) any idea how to debug it, i can restart and fix the bug but i don't really want to do that
<mandel> guest42315, try the following, remove your u1 credentials and readd them
<mandel> guest42315, there is a known issue with that, we have code to fix it but I don't know if it is in ota6 or ota7
<guest42315> mandel, i don't want an workaround i was just wandering if the bug is known
<ogra_> oh, indeed, the token could need renewal
<guest42315> ok thanks
<mandel> guest42315, yes, it is known
 * ogra_ forgot about that old bug 
<mandel> guest42315, and e have a fix too
<guest42315> it's not in ota6. i'm on ota6 :P
<guest42315> so it will probably land in ota7
<guest42315> yay
<mandel> guest42315, then will be the next ota, I know we were waiting for some work on the server side
<mandel> guest42315, but the client code is ready ;)
<guest42315> mandel, soooper :D thanks
<mandel> guest42315, no problem :)
<guest42315> mandel, ogra_ woa silly, if i try to restart it does nothing, i get the spinning thingy (loader?) on the apps scope and then the apps scopers refreshes. it's probably related to this bug
<mandel> guest42315, hmm we need to improve that integration :-/
<mandel> guest42315, is this after a hard reboot (hardware)
<guest42315> nope
<guest42315> so i'm pressing the power button and i get the power dialog [power off][restart][cancel]
<guest42315> and now if i tap/press Restart it does nothing
<guest42315> mandel, ^^ (shoud i try power off?  :)
<mandel> guest42315, yes, but that is a big WTF!?! Please write down what you did, if it does not work, we have a problem
<guest42315> mandel, poweroff worked :> it's now rebooting
<guest42315> mandel, and the updates worked
<mandel> guest42315, hurray! \o/
<guest42315> mandel, i did exactly nothing to trigger that bug :> i'm on the "stable" channel :P
<mandel> guest42315, sometimes it looks like I know what I'm talking about ;)
<guest42315> :)))
<guest42315> i'm sure you do :P
<mandel> guest42315, yes, it is a well known bug, the system setting page code is so so in terms of quality but I'm fixing it for ota7 so that is more stable and better with errors
<mandel> guest42315, next time, if the creds are bad, you will get a nice dialog to readd them :)
<guest42315> :o)
<jgdx> Elleo, hi, do you have a mako available?
<Elleo> jgdx: yep?
<Elleo> jgdx: I took a quick look at that keyboard test issue last night by the way and I can reproduce it; not sure what's happening though as that test never used to be flaky
<Elleo> jgdx: plus unity8 keeps crashing when running tests on the latest image which is making things a bit tricky to debug
<jgdx> Elleo, right, that's what I wanted to ask. I'm seeing unity8 and maliit crashes
<jgdx> but the maliit crash files are eaten by a grue
<jgdx> … or something
<Elleo> jgdx: yeah, those are just unity8 crashes really; maliit will die because it can no longer talk to unity8
<Elleo> jgdx: not sure why you're not getting maliit crash files though, I get them
<jgdx> okay, but I also have non-crash maliit failure where the ~"Keyboard is never on screen"
<jgdx> Elleo, I get them, but they disappear. I have no idea how the crash file system works, though. Could be my doing.
<Elleo> jgdx: odd
<Elleo> jgdx: does the keyboard fail to appear after a unity8 crash? or just at any time?
<Elleo> jgdx: I've seen it start to fail to appear after running that test you mentioned (which is what causes the test to fail)
<Elleo> jgdx: I'm wondering if there's something wrong with the maliit <-> unity8 comms, as the tests restart maliit-server before running (which should cause a reconnection with unity8)
<jgdx> Elleo, after a unity crash unity just keeps on crashing everytime I run a test
<Elleo> jgdx: do you only see this on mako then? (I've only tested on mako so far)
<Elleo> (the unity8 crashing)
<jgdx> Elleo, haven't checked other devices.
<Elleo> ah, okay
<undertasker> Is there a list of what data is sent from the phone to the store/cloud?
<aquarius> can I test the Ubuntu phone keyboard on my desktop?
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^ see aquarius' question
<Elleo> aquarius: sort of, it doesn't work very well under X at the moment; there's some bug that causes duplicate key presses under X that I've not had a chance to look into
<Elleo> aquarius: but other than that it will run (and look super ugly), you just need to set the right environment variables
<aquarius> Elleo, ah, ok. I was thinking about making the emoji keyboard display emoji images rather than the unicode characters (obviously it will still *type* the characters) because they're much easier to distinguish
<aquarius> but to do that sensibly I need to get the thing spun up on my desktop :)
<Elleo> aquarius: QT_IM_MODULE=maliitphablet or GTK_IM_MODULE=maliitphablet when launching a Qt or GTK app to get it to display
<aquarius> Elleo, what do I need to install to get it?
<Elleo> aquarius: ubuntu-keyboard-english ubuntu-keyboard-emoji should get all the needed deps
<Elleo> aquarius: then just start maliit-server
<Elleo> aquarius: ideal solution however would be to add support for image fonts to Qt's font rendering, then we could have proper colour emoji everywhere
<aquarius> agreed
<Elleo> aquarius: but that's likely to be difficult
<jgdx> kenvandine, why'd you start a build of s15?
<aquarius> however, that's hard, indeed
<kenvandine> jgdx, it was dirty
<jgdx> kenvandine, are you able to cancel?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i rebuilt all settings silos
<kenvandine> sure
<jgdx> ty
<aquarius> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-keyboard-emoji. bah. no testing on 14.04 for me :)
<Elleo> aquarius: if you check out lp:ubuntu-keyboard it should build okay on 14.04
<kenvandine> jgdx, done
<jgdx> kenvandine, cool
<aquarius> Elleo, checking it out. Can I compile and run it in place, or does it force me to install at system level?
<Elleo> aquarius: you'll need to install it, but if you just run debuild it'll create deb packages for everything
<aquarius> stone me this is a large repo
<aquarius> it's over 100MB already and it isn't finished yet :)
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, it's all the prediction stuff for each language
<aquarius> Elleo, This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory
<aquarius> should I literally just be able to "debuild" in the root of the new branch?
<Elleo> yeah, just say "yes" when it asks if you want to continue
<Elleo> it'll still build fine
<Elleo> you'll probably need to install the build-deps if you don't have them already though
<aquarius> yup, doing that now
<Mirv> Elleo: hi! if you have a moment at some point, please update https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-qt55/+merge/266707 to remove the debian/control part that is not needed anymore, and the branch can be landed. it should be not needing QA team, right, since there are no functional changes? I made a landing line for it https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/312
<Elleo> Mirv: sure thing :)
<Mirv> great! I'll kick a build when it's ready.
<aquarius> Elleo, so, I've installed things, and I run maliit-server, and then if I run "GTK_IM_MODULE=maliitphablet transmission-gtk" and click in a text box, it should pop up the keyboard?
<aquarius> (cos it isn't)
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, just tried that and it doesn't seem to be working with the GTK stuff; not sure why, "QT_IM_MODULE=maliitphablet qmlscene" works though
<aquarius> Elleo, aha, that works, yup. But... clicking on the buttons on the keyboard doesn't do anything. SHould it?
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, it inputs stuff for me; I'm on vivid though so I'm not sure if anything has changed there, I know we've patched maliit a bit since 14.04
<Elleo> aquarius: although make sure the input area is visible, the focused one on the qmlscene file picker is at the bottom so might be overlapped by the keyboard
<aquarius> Elleo, yup, it's visible. Sounds like maybe the changes since trusty have broken it on trusty :( Is there some convenient way I can debug?
<Elleo> aquarius: if you press a key on the emoji layout does it get entered? wondering if it's related to the pre-edit buffer (which isn't used for emoji)
<aquarius> Elleo, I can't switch to the emoji layout, 'cos clicking on the keyboard doesn't do anything
<Elleo> ah, so the buttons aren't even pressing, not that they're pressing but not entering stuff?
<Elleo> that's odd, as that should be uneffected by anything external
<aquarius> correct
<Elleo> aquarius: you could try restarting maliit-server with the environment variable MALIIT_DEBUG=true set and then pastebin the log
<aquarius> Elleo, log at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12263094/ -- clicking on the keyboard doesn't write anything to the log at all
<aquarius> looking at the log, we seem to be identifying the clickable region as a 0x0 rectangle, which sounds relevant :)
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, unless that happened after you changed app (so the keyboard hid itself again)
<aquarius> ah, could be
<aquarius> it's hard to tell because I can't look at the log window wihtout switching away from the qml window :)
<aquarius> working on it
<aquarius> Elleo, you were right
<aquarius> ignore that size 0 thing; that's after I switched away and it shrank
<aquarius> so, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12263120/
<aquarius> so that ain't the problem. Meanwhile, clicking the keyboard still doesn't do anything
<Elleo> yeah, and those other dimensions look plausible
<jgdx> pete-woods, did you try that thing from yesterday?
<pete-woods> jgdx: got sucked into a "critical" bugfix
<pete-woods> jgdx: also cannot flash my soft-bricked arale for love nor money
<pete-woods> I've bought an external thunderbolt USB breakout in the hopes of a different USB chipset making the difference
<pete-woods> but it's not arrived yet
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay, I can verify later today/early tomorrow. No worries
<pete-woods> jgdx: thanks. sorry to be no help on this
<muka> I'm trying hotspot feature and can't establish connection. Looks like password is failing. Anyone with the same problem?
<kenvandine> muka, on mako?
<kenvandine> muka, sorry secure hotspots are known not to work on mako right now
<kenvandine> but we plan to have insecure hotspot as an option in ota7
<kenvandine> until the issue is resolved on mako
<muka> kenvandine, yes, mako
<kenvandine> muka, ok, so known issue... sorry
<kenvandine> device specific bug in wpa_supplicant
<muka> ok thanks
<kenvandine> there will be at least something for you in ota7 :)
<muka> I was hoping to stop using USB. Oh well, I can wait.
<nik90> kenvandine: curious as to why in https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/system-update-logo/+merge/269243, the width is set as 96 rather than in grid units?
<kenvandine> i think because we want it to be fixed so the logo doesn't get fuzzy
<kenvandine> there are a number of places where we've done that for icons
<kenvandine> not saying that's right... but i think that's the rationale
<nik90> oke
<kenvandine> i guess the svg would probably scale well
<nik90> true, but I see that the conversion from png to svg just happened
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> before the png would have had a fixed size anyway
<kenvandine> so i guess this just matched that
<nik90> yeah I guessed so.
<kwah> hi all...
<kwah> Got UI locked by dialer up (or maybe lock screen). Any hints on how I may try to diagnose/resolve this?
<kwah> silence... any idea whom may I ping???
<dholbach> the mailing list should be fine
<blocage> hello, I broke my ubuntu phone :/ while updating to v5, currently my phone blink in recovery mode and I cannot turn it in fastboot any more, to someone have hint ?
<OerHeks> blocage, what ubuntu phone, BQ ?
<blocage> OerHeks, yes
<OerHeks> i would take a look a this blog https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/bq/2015/05/04/hacking-the-bq-part-1-bootloader-fastboot-recovery/ https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/05/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-1-ubuntu-device-flash/
<OerHeks> or the official wiki https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<OerHeks> ( i don own a BQ so cannot look with you)
<blocage> OerHeks, I already get trought this step but know I cannot turn on fastboot anymore, by pressing power+volume up
<blocage> I cannot turn off the phone also
<popey> hold the power button for longer than you think you need to
<popey> like, until your finger hurts
<blocage> popey, if I do this the phone reboot in loop
<blocage> showing BQ splash
<popey> sounds bad. might need to call bq if it's not possible to boot to fastboot
<blocage> popey, I will wat for battery depletion
<blocage> wait *
<blocage> before
<blocage> but
<blocage> yes it's sound bad
<blocage> at the moment the phone looping with ubuntu logo and a blue bar behind
<Nibodhika> Hey, is there a way to control an ubuntu phone from linux? or at least force landscape mode?
<Nibodhika> My old nexus 4 has a broken screen, so I decided to try to install ubuntu phone to try it out, but the continue button at the bottom of the screen is in the part of the screen that is not working
<jgdx> Nibodhika, you can't just rotate the device?
<Nibodhika> I rotate the phone but the screen doesn't
<jgdx> we have a rotation lock, is that activated?
<Nibodhika> that is what I normally do in android to pass the initial procedure
<Nibodhika> how can I check?
<jgdx> Nibodhika, wait, are you in the wizard?
<Nibodhika> yes
<jgdx> ah
<jgdx> then there's probably a file you can create and reboot
<jgdx> hold on
<Nibodhika> ok, how? this is my first attempt at ubuntu phone so I have no idea how to do anything hehehe
<jgdx> you need to access the phone via ssh/adb. Are you able to do that?
<Nibodhika> I supose so
<Nibodhika> it's not listed in adb
<Nibodhika> but it's pluged via usb, I should be able to ssh into it
<Nibodhika> I just don't know how
<jgdx> I think you need to touch (create) /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run and then reboot
<jgdx> maybe a wizard/unity person can confirm/deny
<jgdx> and if the path does not exist, you need to create the folders
<Nibodhika> hum... how can I connect to the phone? for what I'm reading the ssh has to be enabled in the settings
<jgdx> next i can think of is recovery…
<dobey> no, you can't enable dev mode until after you get past the welcome wizard
<Nibodhika> ok, got into recovery
<jgdx> Nibodhika, then you should be able to mount the disk and create the file
<dobey> i guess you can tweak stuff from recovery yeah
<Nibodhika> hum, good idea
<Nibodhika> any idea how the device should be named? I don't have any sdb or mmblck
<Nibodhika> oh, in recovery it's listed in adb
<Nibodhika> but there isn't any /home
<jgdx> you have to mount userdata
<jgdx> i don't remember the command, might have to look around
<Nibodhika> ok
<Nibodhika> should there be something in that partition already?
<jgdx> try mounting stuff and have a look
<Nibodhika> found it it's /dev/block/mmcblk0p23
<Nibodhika> but creating that file did nothing
<Nibodhika> I still get the wizard
<Nibodhika> aha, sorry! missread the path
<Nibodhika> so now I passed the wizard
<Nibodhika> ok, is there any "tutorial-has-run" file also? hahaha I really need to change this screen
<Nibodhika> For what I can see phablet-config edges-intro --disables does something more complicated than creating a file
<ahoneybun> any reason the mako is not using the notification light for charging and such?
<jgdx> Nibodhika, nah, it's just a dbus call
<Nibodhika> yeah, except dbus-send does not exist in the adb shell I'm able to get into
<Nibodhika> But I just found there is a --developer-mode on the flash command aparently https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Autopilot/TestRunners
<jgdx> Nibodhika, the dbus call probably just trigger a gsettings change
<Nibodhika> but the --developer-mode didn't work
<jgdx> nm, that's probably also not easy to do from recovery
<jgdx> Nibodhika, did you set a password?
<Nibodhika> no
<jgdx> you have to iirc
<Nibodhika> ok, managed to flash the --developer-mode using --password
<Nibodhika> I now have a device in adb
<Nibodhika> but I can't connect to it
<jgdx> adb shell does what?
<jgdx> Nibodhika, maybe you'll have more luck installing stuff from phablet-tools.
<Nibodhika> got to go now, I'll keep trying tomorrow, thanks
<wyoung> hi, is there a card/cal dav client for the phone yet?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-04
<Sander^home> Is the compass on 4.5 supposed to work? Or will I have to buy the 5?
<Sander^home> Looks like it should have compass: http://gadgets.ndtv.com/bq-aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu-edition-2377
<Sander^home> But question is how do I get it to work.
<lpotter> not sure there is support for compass in ubuntu. at least not in qt layer
<Stanley00> lpotter: why not qt layer? I think you can also read data from /sys fs too
<lpotter> at least searching through launchpad and what I know, there are only QtSensor plugin for accelerometer
<lpotter> so you will have to do it yourself, but I bet apparmour will stop you
<lpotter> with trivial effort, someone could get sensorfw running, use it's evdev or hybris plugins to supply data to Qt/qml
<Stanley00> lpotter: how about this one? http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtsensors-compass.html
<lpotter> don't think there are qt plugins in ubuntu touch at this point
<lpotter> qtubuntu-sensors only handles accel
<lpotter> I re-added deb package to sensorfw a few months back
<lpotter> never managed to get it into launchpad, or accepted for use
<Nibodhika> anyone knows about any configuration (or command) I can give to force to rotate the screen? Actually, is 180º screen rotation possible?
<dholbach> good morning
<jgdx> Elleo, morning. I can reproduce the unity crash 100% of the time now, but it requires a test to use the OSK.
<jgdx> Elleo, let me know if I can save something for debugging.
<Elleo> jgdx: I think we should just file a bug against unity
<Elleo> jgdx: the keyboard hasn't changed recently, and regardless nothing the keyboard does should cause unity to die
<EdwardMorbius> Hi, is XMir planned someday to be on the phone to run X applications?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Bring Your Manners To Work Day! 😃
<jgdx> Elleo, wow, 100% failure rate for test ubuntu_keyboard.tests.test_keyboard.UbuntuKeyboardTestsAccess now
<Elleo> jgdx: managed to reproduce it without the tests, it seems the trigger is just restarting maliit (which the tests do to enable extra introspection)
<Elleo> jgdx: so I'd guess maybe something in the qtmir side channel
<Elleo> jgdx: will quickly flash a few earlier images and see if I can figure out what change introduced it
<jgdx> Elleo, oh, that explains why I haven't seen it in the wild
<Elleo> yeah
<jgdx> Elleo, made bug 1492185
<ubot5> bug 1492185 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashes when running ubuntu keyboard test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492185
<Elleo> jgdx: okay, added a comment about restarting maliit
<jgdx> thanks
<jgdx> Elleo, critical, wouldn't you say?
<Elleo> jgdx: dunno, I tend to treat crashes as critical, but then it isn't user facing so I'm not certain
<Elleo> jgdx: I'm hoping I can track down the commit that caused it, then we can poke the right person to take care of it
<jgdx> Elleo, cool. Yeah, not strictly user facing, but still: all autopilot osk tests will fail at some point.
<Elleo> yeah
<abeato> slangasek, hi, I have now a device that has hit bug #1480785 after flashing, I have added a comment, but please ping me if you want more debugging information. I'll keep the device in this state for the moment
<ubot5> bug 1480785 in upstart (Ubuntu) "ofono does not start after upgrade (initclt stalls when sending an event)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480785
<ogra_> abeato, i guess it wuld make sense to add an strace to the initctl line on such a device and just have it log permanently until the issue shows up
<abeato> ogra_, the issue happens usually after a full flash, so that would be difficult to do
<ogra_> hmm :/
<jibel> abeato, did you flash with --wipe or --bootstrap?
<abeato> jibel, nope
<abeato> jibel, but I have seen this too using MTK flash tool, which is "more" than --bootstrap ;)
<jibel> ah okay, so the phone is not entirely reinstalled
<jibel> indeed
<abeato> jibel, btw, did you find in the end somebody that could help me with testing sosh operator?
<jibel> abeato, I didn't. If the user cannot help I'll get a SIM card.
<abeato> jibel, I asked him yesterday, maybe we can wait a bit
<abeato> well, no,2 days ago
<jibel> abeato, however I bought some credit on an Orange SIM. I can confirm if it works with it and it's only Sosh.
<abeato> jibel, please try rx a MMS there, although the reports seem to be only for sosh
<dhbiker> hi there... anyone noticing n arale after you lock the screen you can still trigger home function on the button
<dhbiker> also some faint green glow is noticable
<jibel> I think ogra_ filed a bug for that
<ogra_> dhbiker, yeah, it gers switched off with a delay
<ogra_> *gets
 * ogra_ cant remember if he filed it thoough 
<dhbiker> ah :D
<dhbiker> ogra_ also is this spinning circle normal when you start anything ? it seems to be a bit slow
<jibel> abeato, how long can it take to receive an MMS?
<abeato> jibel, it depends, but should not take more that a couple of minutes
<jibel> abeato, result of the test with arale/Free Mobile krillin/Orange on second slot and data enabled and set to 3G
<jibel> abeato, sent 2 MMS from Orange to Free, 1 received
<jibel> abeato, sent 2 MMS from Free to Orange, 0 received
<jibel> all sent successfully according to the logs
<abeato> jibel, could you pastebin "grep ofonod /var/log/syslog" (for those sent to orange)
<rvr> dpm: pitti: In the ubuntu-translators mainling list, there is someone requesting to include Welsh, do you know how are we managing these things?
<dpm> rvr, I think generally if translations are complete, then they get picked up by langpack-o-matic and the language packs are created automatically, but afaik we don't have a formal process of adding the new language packs to the seeds for new OTAs
<pitti> rvr: right, ^ ; ATM the limit is '70% translated'
<pitti>   cy    3967 (40%) discarded
<pitti> (for 15.04 touch)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/webbrowser-app/qt55_builddep_libqt5xcbqpa5/+merge/264695 can be deleted now, right?
<pitti> rvr: for the desktop we do have a language-pack-cy
<rvr> pitti: The request is for the phone
<rvr> dpm: pitti: Hmmm... Do you know whether there is any manual input needed for the language to appear in the wizard/settings?
<pitti> rvr: I don't know for sure, but I'd hope not
<pitti> I think it just iterates over installed locales
<rvr> I'll ask Ken
<rvr> 40%... man
<dpm> I don't think there is any additional step required other than shipping the langpack, either
<rvr> I though they had 90% or so
<rvr> thought
<dpm> rvr, http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/cy
<rvr> dpm: Is the statistic correctly calculated?
<rvr> I don't think the numbers below can sum 800
<Elleo> mandel: heya, is there a branch for the download manager app restart reconnection stuff anywhere yet that I could play with?
<mandel> Elleo, need some extra work, I was planning to hand it to you on Monday
<Elleo> mandel: okay cool, thanks
<rvr> Meh, it does, my brain has a bug
<dpm> rvr, no worries, it could have well been that the stats had a bug
<rvr> dpm: La suma está bien. Mi ojo de buen cubero (que no sé cómo se dirá en inglés), no tanto ;)
<dpm> lol
<argon18> dobey: now after the system update the u1 account works again
<charles> nik90, ping
<dobey> argon18: ok, that's great. i wonder what was wrong :-/
<charles> nik90, is bug #1489037 only for wily, or for vivid as well?
<ubot5> bug 1489037 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Change defaut alarm sound to "Alarm clock.ogg"" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489037
<nik90> charles: pong
<nik90> charles: hmm..well the "Alarm clock.ogg" landed in OTA-6 itself. So I suppose you should target both vily and wily.
<nik90> bah s/vily/vivid
<charles> nik90, sounds good
<dhbiker> https://launchpad.net/touch-irc  <--- dead =?
<ogra_> dhbiker, the owner left the comminity
<ogra_> ask him ... he might give you hints to pick it up if you want to
<dhbiker> well gladly but SDK gives me errors on 14.04
 * dhbiker never used ubuntu before xD
<ogra_> app development and SDK -> #ubuntu-app-devel
<ogra_> ;)
<dhbiker> oh
<dhbiker> tyvm
<coin> Hi there. Do you know where can I find the compass in /dev or /sys ?
<blocage> hello, I finally managed to re-flash my phone
<blocage> following similar step to http://androidgeek.pt/aquaris-4-5-unbrick (but using tools from BQ web site under Windows 7)
<sandy> hiii... need help with ubuntu instalation on nexus 7 wifi + 3g
<lotuspsychje> !devices | sandy
<ubot5> sandy: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sandy> thanks
<dhbiker> errm
<sandy> this site is showing steps using ubuntu desktop
<dhbiker> does it always take minute or two for MTP to work ?  plugged arale in gazillion times and it doesn't show u
<dhbiker> p
<dhbiker> ffs
<sandy> but i have a mac
<lotuspsychje> sandy: maybe use a virtual machine and ubuntu on your mac?
<lotuspsychje> sandy: channel devel-proposed should work nice on nexus7
<sandy> for now i dont want to use virtual machine... is there any manual steps that i am missing...
<sandy> m tring to install sausy build of touch
<Nobody_> Hi, when I am trying to flash my Nexus 7 for ubuntu-touch in terminal its saying 2015/09/04 22:29:13 mkdir /root/.cache: permission denied
<Nobody_> 2015/09/04 22:29:13 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting 2015/09/04 22:29:13 Device is |flo| 2015/09/04 22:29:13 Flashing version 2 from ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device flo 2015/09/04 22:29:13 mkdir /root/.cache: permission denied
<Nobody_> anybody can help ?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-05
<coin> Hi there. How can I access compass from /dev or /sys ?
<TonyBoston> who does the translation for touch?
<anpok> TonyBoston: community members mostly
<TenLeftFingers> I'm testing out the kodiscope with the developer and it's coming along very nicely. But for the streaming option, the browser plays some titles well and others just audio. What does the browser support for video?
<howefield> nick howefield_afk
<Undertasker> Hi. Does sshuttle run on Ubuntu touch?
<EdwardMorbius> any news about Samba support in File Manager? :)
<TenLeftFingers> EdwardMorbius: I heard on one of the ubuntuonair sessions that it will happen. No ETA though.
<EdwardMorbius> TenLeftFinger I heard that too but I think it was months ago
<popey> Maybe next week :)
<EdwardMorbius> popey that would be awesome :)
<EdwardMorbius> most core apps now work pretty well
<EdwardMorbius> too bad I dont have necessary coding knowledge to contribute to core apps development, can only file bugs.
<popey> EdwardMorbius: bugs are welcome too
<EdwardMorbius> popey yes which is why I post them when necessary
<j___> hi there! one question about the ubuntu phones. are they proper ubuntu distributions? I mean, can I do the same things I do in my laptop with ubuntu?
<j___> can I run docker on it? :)
<Harold_Greene> hi ppl
<taiebot> Was wondering if any progress was made on application startup. There was a thread not long ago on the mailing list saying that it was looked at. Hoping to see some good news
<thepeter> Hi is there known proble with new ota on bq5? caouse I seem to have one ...
<thepeter> anyway strange thing happend to me on bq5 after new ota -been working normaly until has received SMS now screen is on but not reacting  to touch nor to any buttons any advices?
<thepeter> so I'll just try to discharge battery to get the system restarted ... if anyone has better ideas write it down here, will check channel log and/or ask tomorow
 * thepeter has currently almost a brick from bq5 HD 
<JanC> thepeter: keep the on/off button pressed down to reboot?
<JanC> (it's in the manual actually)
<JanC> at least in the bq 4.5 manual
<JanC> if that doesn't work, I guess waiting for the battery to drain is an option  :-/
<thepeter> JanC power button doesnt react at all ...
<thepeter> well doing best by calling from another phone ...
<JanC> another reason why it should be possible to remove the battery of a phone  :)
<JanC> easily, I mean
<thepeter> I just hope that after battery drain the the power button would react
<thepeter> well I agree ... if somebody would be giving same version with removable battery I would go for that one
<JanC> thepeter: can you still connect to it using the Android/Ubuntu Touch tools?
<thepeter> since I cannot unlock it on screen it is visible on PC but not accessible
<JanC> oh right
<thepeter> security first :P
<JanC> and bootloader recovery tools won't work until you can reboot
<thepeter> yep
<thepeter> well quick disconecting the battery would resolve it quickly :P
<thepeter> nevermind tomorow will post it as bug I guess
<JanC> my 4.5 works fine after the last update
<thepeter> well mine worked too almost 24 hours this came from sudden ... only thing I have changed was start using telegram
<thepeter> which is no even a core app ... so it shouldn't make any difference
<JanC> I don't use telegram
<JanC> if that's useful as a reference
<thepeter> well i know a guy who on bq 4.5 uses telegram with new ota
<thepeter> so I guess that doesn' make any difference
<ahayzen> thepeter, sounds like bug 1491566
<ubot5> bug 1491566 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell not responsive after an incoming SMS" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491566
<thepeter> ahayzen with the difference that notification is still there but yes
<thepeter> it is that case
<thepeter> ahayzen is there way I can let you access my phone remotely in this sittuation so somebody who knows how can do the debuging?
<thepeter> I have the phone in developers mode
<ahayzen> thepeter, it looks like they are either preparing a silo with debugging enabled, i'm not really the person to talk to, as comment #10 says "In the mean time, if you find yourself in such a state, please come to #ubuntu-unity on freenode and we'll try and see what can be done."
<ahayzen> thepeter, note it is the weekend so some folks may not be around
<JanC> ... until monday
<thepeter> yep I understand ... so I have two options 1st put it on charger and let the guys have a look when they arrive and not have working phone or 2nd discharge it as quick as possible and restart it
<ahayzen> i'm not sure if there is anyway you could debug it in its current state if you can't even adb into it (as its locked)
<thepeter> well (I guess) there is always a way ... :D
<thepeter> it's just I don't know it yet, and I hope somebody does
<JanC> would be nice if there was a way to enable adb access unconditionally (which is a security issue, of course) or maybe something similar based on ssh directly
<ahayzen> with the mako (nexus 4) you can press and hold the on/off button for ~10s and that causes it to reset even when all hope appears to be lost, not sure if the MX4 does the same
<JanC> thepeter has a bq Aquaris 5, I think
<ahayzen> you can enable ssh and then just ssh in over your network when you want IIRC, but i can't remember if lifecycles could get in the way
<thepeter> wel on this bq I'we been holding it for almost half a minute
<thepeter> JanC yes exactly
<JanC> in general me & my family & friends are of the "no news is good news" type, so I'm not sure I got any SMS since I upgraded  :-/
<JanC> and as it's almost midnight here; I better not message them to send and SMS to test  :P
<thepeter> aaand I just have found a quick way out of the stage I described
<JanC> thepeter: ?
<thepeter> OTG keyboard and ctrl+alt+del ... in the end it is a linux it will restart very quickly after that signal :P
<thepeter> JanC it is not a solution to the problem in core I know but kind of workaround it is ...
<JanC> thepeter: you had an external keyboard connected to it?
<JanC> or connecting it still worked?
<thepeter> yes exactly afterwards I have conected it
<thepeter> cause it was just one dev which was probably lost in NULL because he was able to react on call / SMS etc but just touch display and buttons were not working
<thepeter> so system recognized new device and started acting as (a kind of) regular PC after keyboard was there it even show part of standard login screen asking for security code
<JanC> it means at least the OS was still very much alive
<thepeter> if there would be visible mouse cursor (which was on the same usb hub) I would be able to login and let anybody who wants to start debugging it ...
<thepeter> JanC yes yes system worked fine it was "just" one component :P
<thepeter> ok so what I suggest to anybody who can change it is to make visible mouse cursor by default after connecting external mouse and then it would be kind of eays to get to logs etc
<JanC> AFAIK Mir doesn't really support that yet  :)
<JanC> at least not versions used in the phone images
<JanC> anyway, I can't really help you
<thepeter> JanC I don't know what I know is that it reacts to mouse movement (even if cursor is invisible) because left menu has shown when mouse went there :D
<thepeter> JanC no problem you hapled me by just not being alone in that situation, everything else will wait until monday
<thepeter> helped ^
<ahayzen> thepeter, bug 1416642
<ubot5> bug 1416642 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "No mouse cursor shown when connecting a BT mouse to the phone" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416642
<JanC> seems like ahayzen knows all the bugs by number :)
<thepeter> hehe yes everything is logged already
<ahayzen> :-)
<thepeter> ahayzen thank you too by showing me the bug reports you gave me the "thinking push" :)
<ahayzen> no problem
<ahayzen> thepeter, you may want to comment on the first one, stating that it then works if you plug in a keyboard, it may be useful to information for another dev
<thepeter> will come back to this monday, i guess "we" can be more prepared when/if this bug apears again
<thepeter> ahayzen yes but I'll do it monday it's after midnight in my timezone :)
<ahayzen> hah thats cool :-)
<thepeter> guys thanks again, CU monday :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-06
<Niedzwiedz> hi all
<raj_> hello
<raj_> help
<Thaurwylth> Hey, this is going to be Ubuntu Touch or Ubu desktop on mobile device related, I swear, even though it may not look like it right away! But, uhm. Anyway. Is this just a local problem or do I spy correctly that it seems pretty hard to find Windows tablets which are 9" or LESS in size?
<Thaurwylth> Android devices seem to be plentiful also in the strictly below 9" category.
<Thaurwylth> Augh, latter 9" should be 10".
<nhaines> Thaurwylth: Which part was Ubuntu-related?  :)
<dhbiker> hi there
<dhbiker> i'm curious how this core thing in arale works
<dhbiker> because i only see mmaximum of 2 cores active (out of 8 ofc)
<dhbiker> does it need some fixes or is it done by the CPU itself ?
<TonyBoston> can someone tell me what the new way of syncing stuff was in ota6?
<TonyBoston> like syncevolution
<TonyBoston> but there was something new
<TonyBoston> b...something
<popey> TonyBoston: its not in ota6
<popey> buteo
<TonyBoston> ahh buteo, right
<TonyBoston> popey, so should one still be using syncevolution then
<popey> dhbiker: not all processors (cores) are powered up all the time. under heavy load it will spin up more cores
<popey> TonyBoston: sync-monitor and eds, yes.
<TonyBoston> monitor?
<TonyBoston> eds?
<dhbiker> popey, yes... but is it HW controlled or driver side
<popey> dhbiker: not sure.
<popey> dhbiker: I think there are kernel options to fiddle with, but not sure where
<popey> TonyBoston: yes, launchpad.net/sync-monitor and EDS
<TonyBoston> popey, do you know if I could sync more than one calendar with it?
<TonyBoston> also if its working with owncloud or another caldav service
<deejay-bertix> Hello I have one question for install of ubuntu touch in meizu mx4 (ubuntu edition original)
<deejay-bertix> I have a meizu mx4 and I would like to install ubuntu touch original version (meizu ubuntu edition) Can you help me please ?
<deejay-bertix> j'ai une question j'ai un meizu mx4 et j'aimerai installer ubuntu touch mais la version edition originale comme quand on le commande avec Ubuntu deja installé dedans
<deejay-bertix> car aucune personne et pas de documentation sur la manière de procéder appart avec ubuntu-devices-flash ou bien c'est une autre image que l'on met dedans
<popey> TonyBoston: no, it only does the default calendar, known issue, we are working on fixing
<TonyBoston> popey, thanks
<evanwang> deejay-bertix,hey, please refer to this wiki https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/QA/Phone/ChannelsToFlash, hope that would help :)
<deejay-bertix> I have not acess in Wiki canonical sorry why ? I don't know
<deejay-bertix> I have already rigister in wiki/canonical
<deejay-bertix> register*
<DanChapman> deejay-bertix: here's a public list of image channels https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<johnsonSteward> Where can I get the source code of Ubuntu touch?
<popey> johnsonSteward: mostly on launchpad
<popey> johnsonSteward: anything in particular?
<johnsonSteward> popey: is there web view?
<johnsonSteward> popey: im trying to port Linux to nexus 5, and trying to understand how ubuntu-touch handles android lxc containers and libhybris
<popey> johnsonSteward: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers lists many of the projects that make up ubuntu touch
<popey> there is already a nexus port, maintained by Tassadar
<johnsonSteward> popey: I'm not porting Ubuntu touch; I'm porting Gentoo and this may be helpful
<johnsonSteward> popey: that link doesn't contain low level things, such as HAL
<popey> my point was the ubuntu touch port to nexus 5 may be a useful reference
<popey> we don't use HAL.
<popey> deprecated a while back
<johnsonSteward> popey: I have plasma active(based on Ubuntu touch) in multirom now.
<johnsonSteward> popey: I mean Android hal for graphics and telephony
<ogra_> johnsonSteward, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture
<Thaurwylth> Nhaines, I'm trying to figure out devices for my future Ubuntu installation. So after that question the next questions might have become Ubuntu specific.
<haky86> hi guys, i managed to port ubutu touch on s2 plus aka s2vep, since my device doesn't support fast boot, i made an odin version to flash boot.img and recovery.img which work fine, after install the system.img and wili package from rootstock, the installation is done now ubuntu stored on /data/ubuntu but stuck on logo and cannot get even logcat to check what are problems, does  required apparmor 3 patch and where can i get it?tha
<lotuspsychje> you guys seen this1 yet: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for
<lotuspsychje> powered by snappy
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-05
<Frosty__> sup all
<Frosty__> I was just woundering if it is possible to put ubuntu touch on a acer iconia 8 inch tablet that is routed? Will there be ubdates if possible.
<Frosty__> [21:26] <Frosty__> I was just woundering if it is possible to put ubuntu touch on a acer iconia 8 inch tablet that is routed? Will there be ubdates if possible.
<OerHeks> Frosty__, see the topic, supported devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<amazoniantoad> I'm tring to flash my phone to use ubuntu touch but I'm having an issue
<amazoniantoad> Can anyone try and help?
<q1234567890> amazoniantoad: what is the issue? someone here can help if there's more details
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: HEy sorry for the delay
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: I am trying to follow the instructions here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<amazoniantoad> But adb cannot detect the device when I boot into download mode (my phones version of fastboot)
<q1234567890> amazoniantoad: hmm, in fastboot mode, you should use fastboot command
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: sorry, that's what I mean
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: but fastboot devices doesn't yield any results
<q1234567890> amazoniantoad: how about adding sudo? try sudo fastboot devices
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: didn't help
<amazoniantoad> I just want ubuntu as my phone ;_;
<amazoniantoad> Ugh
<q1234567890> what is your phone model?
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: Samsung galaxy s5 active with at&t
<q1234567890> amazoniantoad: hmm... I just do some search, it looks like there's no ubuntu image for your phone yet.
<q1234567890> amazoniantoad: where did you find the ubuntu touch image?
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: I haven't. I thought the repository would find one for me.
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: What's a phone model you suggest I buy to install ubuntu? I bought the Aquarius but it doesn't work within the US.
<q1234567890> amazoniantoad: I think Nexus 4 is fine. You can look at supported devices here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: is the ubuntu touch project dead?
<q1234567890> amazoniantoad: why do you ask that?
<OerHeks> amazoniantoad, as dead as you are :-D
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: there seems to have been 0 development on supporting any devices
<q1234567890> I still get update weekly, so, may be not dead yet :P
<duflu> amazoniantoad: It's still current. We are about to release the OTA-13 update too
<amazoniantoad> duflu: What does that mean?
<duflu> amazoniantoad: It's a periodic major update (bug fixes as well as features)
<amazoniantoad> q1234567890: I don't mean a software update. I mean development to support more devices
<amazoniantoad> I want to develop for the platform very badly but my ubuntu phone is not functional within the US
<duflu> amazoniantoad: We can't talk about new devices obviously, but if you watch the various related software projects you will see all of them active on a daily basis.
<amazoniantoad> hm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> morning hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> morning hi
<duflu> And FYI much of the dev team is in Europe. So not "dead" but still asleep :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh some life in here!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> seems it's not been that active recently
<amazoniantoad> duflu: Well if someone could do a little hand holding in the beginning I could do development for the US
<SebthreeBQM10HD> someone with a support issue?  what's the issue? just joined
<amazoniantoad> Never done any kind of porting work before
<SebthreeBQM10HD> development and porting of what ?
<amazoniantoad> SebthreeBQM10HD: I want to install ubuntu touch on my phone. Ordered aquarius but it hardly functions in the US
<amazoniantoad> SebthreeBQM10HD: porting ubuntu touch to various devices
<SebthreeBQM10HD> amazoniantoad,  ordered aquarious when, and which one ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and yes there's a like network thing, since the networks are a bit differnet or whatever in USA
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the networks don't quite work
<amazoniantoad> SebthreeBQM10HD: E5 last december
<SebthreeBQM10HD> properly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or you only get 2g, but no 3g
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<amazoniantoad> Hardly ever even get 2g
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and the aquarious doesn't  have 4g
<amazoniantoad> Calls constantly dropped
<amazoniantoad> Bad connection, people say my phone goes directly to voicemail
<SebthreeBQM10HD> amazoniantoad,  that's a common known thing, that does Ubuntu phones don't really work properly in the USA,  since the networks being a bit differnet there to Europe etc
<amazoniantoad> Yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that those above
<SebthreeBQM10HD> amazoniantoad, not sure if anything can be done about that, since really it's a network thing isn't it?  the fualt of the American networks :D ?
<amazoniantoad> Well, if it is released on a phone that is supported within the US then it wouldn't be an issue
<amazoniantoad> it's a hardware thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if what's released
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<amazoniantoad> Ubuntu touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> amazoniantoad,   the remoured probable nex Ubuntu phone, the Meiazu MX 6, may have more support for the American networks, but people get that from a chinese company
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Meizu Mx 6
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's for now being sold with Android only, but remour has it there will be an Ubuntu versiion as well
<amazoniantoad> SebthreeBQM10HD: I hope so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well not so much a remour, omgubuntu has had mentions about that etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> amazoniantoad,  Meizu phone are more high end or mid range
<SebthreeBQM10HD> amazoniantoad, the BQ stuff is generally known to be cheaper etc, but.  out of the two BQ tables I am using the cheaper one the HD,  don't have the FHD meaning to buy that as well
<amazoniantoad> I'd like to port ubuntu touch to my device in the mean time. Is there any kind of information on porting?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and even this cheaper of the two tablets, is pretty awesome really for what it is :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !porting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !port
<ubot5> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<amazoniantoad> SebthreeBQM10HD: Yes the phone OS was incredible.But I couldn't use it at all
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there is a page some where about porting
<amazoniantoad> lol. not port forwarding
<SebthreeBQM10HD> also mariogrip when around would be good to chat to about that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> amazoniantoad, it's a cop of the #ubuntu bot I think, so not really set up for this channel properly
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  a copy above
<amazoniantoad> ah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but !ubuntu can be a cop sometimes to :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !language
<ubot5> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that was an example :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I was trying to be slihgtly funny, anyway yes mariogrip he has ported unoffially to the One Plus One and three
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and
<amazoniantoad> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the Fairphone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so one person that would be good to chat to when around more about porting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> amazoniantoad, I think it's quite a lot of work trying to get it onto other things, and also whilst it working well enough
<amazoniantoad> thnks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> various things are likely to not just work on most phones that trying to port hte OS to etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which phone do you want to port to?
<amazoniantoad> galaxy s5 active
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok, but your going to need a load of time if your really going to seriosuly try and port it over, and where it's working enough as well
<amazoniantoad> The best phone I've ever owned. can take a beating and it's waterproof
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since varous things are likely to not just work etc, as I was saying
<amazoniantoad> Yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and even your port may then get an issue with the american networks maybe I guess or possibly
<amazoniantoad> SebthreeBQM10HD: I doubt it. The issue is with the hardware
<SebthreeBQM10HD> amazoniantoad,  also I am not sure, but I Think for unoffical phones, suck with just develper mode really
<amazoniantoad> hm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a bit like when if people bought the ANdroid aqurious phones, and then put Ubuntu on them selves
<amazoniantoad> right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> amazoniantoad, I think developer mode is mostly the same, but won't have the Nokia gps or whatever it was I think
<mcphail> Elleo: great! Look forward to experimenting with it ;)
<david89> Hello. What is the correct way of launching an application from the terminal app? libertine-launch is giving $DISPLAY errors
<david89> And also, what is the status on developing applications without Ubuntu?
<divis1969> john-mcaleely: I'm fighting against syncing the code for couple days and just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1610650
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1610650 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "can't sync sources" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<divis1969> Could you please restart gerrit?
<john-mcaleely> divis1969, I can ask again, sure
<popey> divis1969: best place to ask is #canonical-sysadmin
<popey> because that's all we do :)
<john-mcaleely> doing it now
<divis1969> Perhaps this could be helpful to figure out the reason: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/repo-discuss/i4d2pvUWcj4
<divis1969> Thanks
<htike> hi please
<divis1969> Hm, gerrit restart seems did not solve the issue. Should I contact #canonical-sysadmin ?
<divis1969> Oh, yes, it is working now!
<divis1969> Thanks again!
<john-mcaleely> you're welcome. sorry it's a bit flaky
<divis1969> restarting gerrit did not help - I was able to sync a single repository and the issue apears again. I'm wondering is there any fork for ubuntu-touch repos that I can use temporary?
<divis1969> Also I've noticed gerrit 2.7 is used which is released in 2013. Any plans to upgrade it?
<john-mcaleely> divis1969, as noted elsewhere, no plans I'm aware of. I've raised a ticket with our infrastructre folks to investigate why it has become so flaky
<john-mcaleely> good luck hunting for a mirror - I am not aware of any, but they may well exist
<clumsymittenhand> hey has anyone here had luck with installing on a Chinese Meizu Pro 5?
<clumsymittenhand> I've extracted all the touch tars to /system but I'm still not showing an OS
<popey> clumsymittenhand: i have seen reports of others doing it
<mcphail> clumsymittenhand: I think I heard something about this on popey and flexiondotorg's last podcast. I think you need the international version. Not sure you can install on the Chinese one. I may be misremembering
<mcphail> whoops
<flexiondotorg> mcphail, Has summoned me.
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/103449842981186239877/posts/RBDbK82Lt83
<clumsymittenhand> yeah I got far enough to change the firmware to the int version so I could get the fastboot unlocked. Now I'm stuck getting the actual OS to install.
<mcphail> flexiondotorg: popey got there first ;)
<clumsymittenhand> cool I'll check it out. I've gone through like 6 guides so far and none of them work. I feel like once I get this it's gonna be a new fundamental concept about ubuntu that opens up for me.
<popey> maybe take the mittens off?
<flexiondotorg> clumsymittenhand, This is the specifics for changing Chinese firmware to International/Global
<flexiondotorg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65533839&postcount=69
<mcphail> clumsymittenhand: let me know how you get on. I dropped my bq at the weekend, and I might be in the market for a new device. If I can install to a Chinese meizu it would make life easier
<flexiondotorg> clumsymittenhand, What FlymeOS version do you have right now?
<flexiondotorg> If you have 5.1.60 you need to downgrade to at least 5.1.30 in order to enable root in the FlymeOS Settings.
<flexiondotorg> It you have FlymeOS 4.x then even better, enabling root is easier.
<clumsymittenhand> yeah I got past that part. No more flyme. bootloader is unlocked.
<clumsymittenhand> Im stuck with TWRP loaded on it. I can't get the touch OS to install. All I can get is an ubuntu logo on recovery.
<clumsymittenhand> I got the ubuntu kernel installed though so when it boots I get a nice "Meizu powered by Ubuntu screen"
<leaftype> On the bright side, ubuntu logos are pretty
<clumsymittenhand> :/
<leaftype> on my M10 I'm still having issues with the terminal, and losing the keyboard every time I switch windows
<leaftype> I thought it had something to do with being in a chroot, because once I could press enter and switch between root@blah blah and nathan@blahblah, crashing only whenI pressed something else
<leaftype> But now I lose keyboard control in the terminal just switching to Chatter and back
<leaftype> without any chroot business
<leaftype> and... now it's not doing it
<leaftype> weird
<flexiondotorg> clumsymittenhand, Sec. I have a link coming for you....
<flexiondotorg> clumsymittenhand, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67713435&postcount=20
<flexiondotorg> THat ^^^^ is a link to a TWRP full system backup for OTA-11 for the Pro 5.
<flexiondotorg> You can restore that using TWRP and you'll have a bootable OTA-11.
<flexiondotorg> After restoring the above, (it is safe I've checked it throughly) boot into it and check stuff works.
<flexiondotorg> However, that backup above has the TWRP recovery in it.
<flexiondotorg> It you want OTA update to work, you'll need to download the Pro5 Ubuntu recovery and flash that via fastboot.
<flexiondotorg> Then you can boot OTA-11 and do an update to OTA-12.
<clumsymittenhand> going through popey's guide.... but I ran out of space extracting the ubuntu tars
<leaftype> what is it that screws up the ota updates?
<popey> not having the ubuntu recovery, which knows how to unpack them, I suspect
<leaftype> ah, seems a weird way to set it up
<leaftype> and terminal crashes again
<davmor2> leaftype, popey: also people making the system read write and filling up the system space so there is nowhere for the new image to go, also :)
<leaftype> davmor2, lol
<clumsymittenhand> sweeeeeet. Popey thank you so much. I was missing step 6.5.
<popey> ooh
<clumsymittenhand> Thats exactly what I needed. I'm up and running after 3 days.
<popey> yay
<leaftype> any idea when snappy will arive in touch?
<popey> not any time soon.
<davmor2> leaftype: when it gets there :)
<leaftype> lol :)
<leaftype> while I'm at it, I feel like I should change my name on here. Chose it just before pokemon go came out and now I feel out of place
<popMaize> popcorn sounds y ummy
<popcorn> and... /nick isn't doing anything in chatter
<popcorn> how about now.?
<popcorn> nope...
<popMaize> There we go
<popMaize> woo, new password making program
<popMaize> some peopel use password managers, some people use shell commands, some people use pre-made programs. But who makes one in c++?
<popMaize> people learning, tha'ts who
<deeeeeerw> using ubuntu-device-flash on Aquaris M10 HD , and there is error: error pushing: failed to copy '/home/...a.tar.xz': No space left on device
<deeeeeerw> what should i do to resolve the problem?
<clumsymittenhand> how did you clear the device?
<davmor2> clumsymittenhand: settings→reset→reset device
<deeeeeerw> ubuntu-device-flash using /cache in device, and the total volum is 400+M, but the file which need to be download to /cache is big than that.
<deeeeeerw> i do that in recovery mode
<deeeeeerw> i want to know if i can modified the recovery.img, so i can change the /cache to become more bigger
<davmor2> deeeeeerw: did you make it read/write and install apps with apt?
<clumsymittenhand> what recovery are you using? TWRP?
<deeeeeerw> i am in recovery mode, using power+volup, and i can use "adb shell" to visit the device with read/write right.
<deeeeeerw> my recovery image is recovery-cooler.img
<deeeeeerw> which is downloaded from "https://system-image.ubuntu.com/"
<clumsymittenhand> anything important in /cache/recovery? You could just clear it out.
<clumsymittenhand> or manually push the needed tars to /sdcard
<clumsymittenhand> using adb push /path /path
<deeeeeerw> i can clear everything in /cache/recovery, but the total vol in /cache is 400+M, it's too small
<Michal_> Hello, I want back up and restore sms and contacts on ubuntu touch, I checked some tutorial, but no function or I don't understand well. Can somebody help me?
<clumsymittenhand> deeeeeeerw I'd just manually push the install files from your computer to the phone and do it manually... but if you hang around someone who knows more can prbly help.
<deeeeeerw> i can push the file to other patition, such as /dev/mmcblk0p23, but the next step is reboot the device and go into Recovery mode,and recovery init system,
<deeeeeerw> if i change the directory of the files, the flash operation can't go on
<deeeeeerw> thank you
<davmor2> deeeeeerw: was this an ubuntu device from the start or an android one? Have you fired it up and installed apt based apps?
<Michal_> Hello, I want back up and restore sms and contacts on ubuntu touch, I checked some tutorial, but no function or I don't understand well. Can somebody help me?
<deeeeeerw> it's a android device, but i want to install ubuntu OS back.
<davmor2> deeeeeerw: john-mcaleely might be able to help you but I think you need to use the mtk flash tool to get the initial image on as the android file system is completely different to the ubuntu one
<deeeeeerw> i have used the mtk flash tool to flash the recovery-cooler.img already, and so i can use ubuntu-device-flash command
<deeeeeerw> thank you, but how can i contact with john-mcaleely?
<taiebot> Has anyone notice higher power consumption on rc-proposed my phone already died. I normally arrive home and have around 40% power.
<taiebot> Also i am not able to update some apps. is that known?
<Michal_> hi, need help, when I want unlock MX4 by command fastboot oem unlock, tell me unknow command, what does it mean?
<davmor2> Michal_: that only works on nexus devices
<Michal_> I see,  do you know how to unlock it on linux?
<Michal_> I saw some examples but in windows
<davmor2> Michal_: if you have a none ubuntu mx4 there is no guarantee that it can be unlocked
<Michal_> Ohh I bought it now and I need unlock it
<jithendra> hi
<Michal_> So it sound no good for me :(
<davmor2> Michal_: you might be able to use an mtk flash tool but you would need to get the right image to flash it with
<jithendra> i need link to download ubuntu touch for galaxy nexus i9250 device
<davmor2> might be worth asking on askubuntu.com
<jithendra> can you help me?
<Michal_> I saw example, but in windows. But it is possible get mtk tool for ubuntu?
<davmor2> Michal_: yeap there are versions for ubuntu too
<jithendra> link plz?
<davmor2> jithendra: I don't think it is supported
<davmor2> jithendra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting tells you how and the devices supported
<jithendra> yeah i know i don't support right now, but once it was
<davmor2> jithendra: that was many many many moons ago there is no link for it now
<jithendra> ok thank you
<taiebot> no one having problems updating apps? i have this error NetworkError 3: - host public.apps.ubuntu.com not found
<davmor2> taiebot: nope
<taiebot> davmor2: its bizarre i can install apps but cannot download updates...
<javier4> is libnativehelper a Ubuntu touch project too? oR is it one of the Android parts not needed?
<javier4> lol. I really didn't think it was a question such complex. :D
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys. Is there anything like the otterbox for the aquarius e5?
<JanC> amazoniantoad: what's an "otterbox"?
<amazoniantoad> JanC: phone case. So, I'm thinking of taking popular android apps and building an ubuntu touch version of them...Thoughts?
<JanC> oh, water resistant cases?
<amazoniantoad> JanC: well no actually. I thought it was too. It's just a really good case to protect the phone. All of the cases I have found my the aquarius suck really bad
<amazoniantoad> Is there a channel for ubuntu-touch development?
<amazoniantoad> When I try to start a test app that was generated by the ubuntu-touch sdk the app crashes/the emulator screen remains black
<JanC> there is #ubuntu-app-devel
<amazoniantoad> Nice. I'm thinking of just making copies of top android apps because my god there is much to be desired from the store
<amazoniantoad> And its organization is very poor
<amazoniantoad> Also, does ubuntu touch allow for desktop if you hook up a computer monitor to it now?
<JanC> depends on the hardware & such
<amazoniantoad> Ah
<amazoniantoad> JanC: so is there anything cool coming out with any future updates or? (sorry for all of the questions. Trying to give ubuntu touch another go)
<JanC> I don't know too much about what they plan to release when
<amazoniantoad> I see
<JanC> I'd suggest waiting or asking again when people are at work in Europe (where AFAIK most developers are)
<amazoniantoad> k
<JanC> AFAIK the idea is that you can run a Unity 8 / Mir based desktop on hardware that allows it (not sure that's true for the e5?)
<JanC> I mean, not sure it allows connecting a monitor
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-06
<amazoniantoad> JanC: What about customizing the default interface on the ubuntu touch? This gray background is icky
<amazoniantoad> All I seem to be able to do is customize the login screen's background
<JanC> well, you never actually see the background on the phone after the login screen?
<amazoniantoad> JanC: then what is this gray thing behind all of the launchers, scopes, etc.
<amazoniantoad> It's this gray background on the home screen
<JanC> I _suppose_ that depends on a UI toolkit theme, but I've never looked into the details
<amazoniantoad> Ah
<JanC> it's like the (default) background colour of a dialog/application windows on a desktop, I think
<JanC> but I _might_ be totally wrong  :)
<amazoniantoad> JanC: Any way to change it? I see that on nexus devices the color pallete is different
<amazoniantoad> Theirs looks nicer :p
<amazoniantoad> Yay I found tutorials on building qml apps
<amazoniantoad> This is so exciting
<amazoniantoad> JanC: Is there a set date for OTA 13?
<demmmg> hi, i install the ubuntu OS on my device, and the image is come from https://system-image.ubuntu.com/, how can i get the root passwd?
<q1234567890> demmmg: there's no thing as root password. What do you want actually?
<demmmg> i want to enlarge the var directory.
<q1234567890> demmmg: what model is your phone? and how much do you want to enlarge? On my vegetahd, /var still has 450MB left
<q1234567890> in general, changing system partition is not a good idea. Can you tell us why you want to enlarge /var?
<demmmg> my device is Aquaris M10, i want to enlarge to 4G by mounting sd card. and the space left for / will be bigger too.
<demmmg> i want to install more sw, but the space is not enough
<q1234567890> demmmg: after some research, I think you should try install apps with libertine. M10 is just the same as vegetahd, with some additional insteresting apps
<demmmg> ok, thank you, i will have a try
<duflu> OTA-13 slid back almost a month?
<duflu> Or are we just being careful to not underestimate again?
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! Do you have a couple of minutes for a question about plugins' confinement? (related to https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o-y3dUOm8voAzhZCpbPSg-zhRBweYHXn8voQDprZtsc/edit )
<mterry> zsombi: heyo!  Any word on bug 1577828?
<ubot5> bug 1577828 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ActivityIndicator should respect theme activity color (i.e. it should be blue)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577828
<zsombi> mterry: I have the new asset, I only need to find time to integrate it.
<mterry> zsombi: OK.  I still have my old MP to palette-swap the existing asset.  Is it worth trying to land that in the meantime?
<mterry> Or just wait for the final fix?
<zsombi> mterry: doe sthat have any impact on performance? The asset I got is blue :)
<zsombi> mterry: and thus the activity indicator won't follow the activity color :)
<mterry> zsombi: sorry I don't follow.  No impact on performance for swapping one PNG out for another.  And both our assets are blue
<zsombi> though the activity color is blue :D
<mterry> You have the new look, but we both have the new color
<mterry> And I'm mostly concerned with getting the color right (it's jarring now to be the only non-blue activity indicagor)
<mterry> So I'd prefer to land my color-swap MP if it's going to take much longer to land your new asset
<zsombi> mterry: well, my asset is nothing else than the previous one having the blue color, so in that sense if yours si the same, we can proceed with that :)
<mterry> zsombi: seriously?  GUH!  I had palette-swapped the existing asset in gimp like months ago and then Design said, "wait, we want to change the asset too"
<zsombi> mterry: I am patching the progress bar visuals right now, and had no plans to have the new activity indicator design, only the color - eventually
<mterry> zsombi: so yours looks like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/blue-spinner/download/head:/spinner30.png-20130227062500-zxb8nbsbac23o3la-1/spinner%4030.png ?
<zsombi> mterry: they wanted us to rewrite teh whole component, with some fancy animation here'n'there, but just told them it's not gonna happen, there are way many more compponents that need love but the ActivityIndicator... so I got a new asset :D
<zsombi> mterry: haha, it does, let's get yours in then :)
<mterry> zsombi: meh, ok
<mterry> had that in May
<zsombi> mterry: make sure you sync with staging
<zsombi> mterry: then ping me
<zsombi> so I can approve it
<mterry> zsombi: you mean the MP should be marked for merge into staging?
<zsombi> mterry: and thanks for taking your time for this...!
<zsombi> mterry: no, bzr merge staging into your MR
<mterry> zsombi: and still have it marked for landing into trunk?
<zsombi> mterry: there were lots of changes since may in the structure!
<zsombi> no, into staging, so re-target the MR to staging pls
<mterry> zsombi: right
<mterry> zsombi: done
<sm0rt1> hello world, i'm a Qt/Qml developper
<sm0rt1> anybody here ?
<greyback> sm0rt1: yes there are people here. If you have a question, just ask it
<mterry> sm0rt1: hello, did you have a question?
<sm0rt1> yes, i'm wondering is there a way to record a streaming audio from Qmediaplayer?
<sm0rt1> i'm working on webradio app for mobile and i'm looking to add this feature
<matv1> I cant get keyboard input to the x-apps (like ff) in desktopmode
<matv1> click apps do receive keyboard input
<matv1> rc-proposed
<matv1> latest build for the  M10 fhd
<matv1> is that a known issue?
<mterry> sm0rt1: sorry, I don't know much about the media side of Qt, but I would expect it's *possible*, don't know how trivial it is
<sm0rt1> thank you for reply, i've searched in net but i didn't found anything similar to what i'm looking for.
<sm0rt1> it would be amazing if Qt deal with Qmediaplayer as there is many improvements that could be handled like buffer limitation (this will help changing between stations in less time possible)
<ghosalmartin> hello, does anyone know anything about the LXC architecture used?
<Krands> hello
<Michal_> Hello, I have Meizu MX4 (android), bootloader unlock and TWRP installed, how install ubuntu touch? Please help
<larryprice> Michal_, hi! there are detailed instructions for installing UT on the wiki https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<Michal_> This ine I knoe, I just worry that if I have installed TWRP, then no work or crash
<Michal_> Do you have experience with this flash or just send me link?
<larryprice> Michal_, sorry i'm not too familiar with TWRP so i don't think i can give you anything helpful... maybe somebody else knows more
<Michal_> I see...
<Michal_> Bcs if I am in bootloader TWRP, then fastboot doesn't work
<Michal_> Hello, have anybody skill with flash ubuntu touch to MX4 (android)?
<dobey> twrp is recovery not bootloader
<dobey> so you can't used ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap if phone is in recovery. to flash with --bootstrap or use fastboot you must be at the bootloader, not in recovery
<popey> mcphail: Elleo This may be relavent to your interests https://www.humblebundle.com/sierra-bundle
<Michal_> I have update, I flash recovery.img
<Michal_> than I used command to flash but it show me No space left on device
<Michal_> how wipe phone via command?
<Michal_> bcs now I can only fastboot ot adb
<Michal_> flash command ubuntu-device-flash touch --device arale --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en, it flashing then no space
<Michal_> how wipe it?
<Michal_> is it possible wipe phone via fastboot or adb?
<Michal_> I need get more space in phone but no recovery mode
<mcphail> popey: :)
<Karl> I am trying to flash ubuntu touch to my motorola phone
<Karl> I followed the process to the end, and the last step where you choose the channel and flash the image over seems not to be working
<Elleo> popey: cool; I saw a play done in the style of a sierra adventure at the fringe a couple of weeks ago :)
<horuxan> hi all
<horuxan> good afterning
<horuxan> have build for moto g titan
<horuxan> xt 1069 ?
<horuxan> moto g 2 gn
<Krands> Hi
<Krands> Is this a question?
<horuxan> have one file for step by step
<horuxan> to port
<horuxan> for moto g titan ?
<horuxan> have this possibilite ?
<horuxan> Krands,
<Krands> are you asking if there's a Moto G 2nd Gen image?
<horuxan> yes ..
<horuxan> how to port ?
<horuxan> have guide ?
<Krands> no
<horuxan> how to port ?
<Krands> I have the 1st gen :/
<horuxan> you have idea ?
<horuxan> error to run in 2?
<horuxan> Krands,
<taiebot> Hey i am still unable to update some apps so i have open a bug for it https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1620828
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1620828 in Canonical System Image "unable to update apps (HttpError:401 - UNAUTHORIZED)" [Undecided,New]
<taiebot> Any comments on the qml caching in Qt5.8 alpha is it similar to what UT uses or is it a new cache system which would mean even faster startup times?  http://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/09/05/qt-5-8-alpha-released/?utm_content=38574107&utm_medium=social&utm_source=googleplus
<antaras> hi there !!
<antaras> is anyone here to help me with me log ?
<antaras> i try to install ubuntu touch from multirom but the install ending in twrp
<antaras> http://pastebin.com/081fpjTA
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-07
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys. Is ota coming out today or tomorrow?
<amazoniantoad> Sorry, lost connection. Is ota 13 coming ouy today?
<duflu> amazoniantoad: All I know is the expected date moved to the 19th... (?)  https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<amazoniantoad> Duflu thanks
<duflu> No problem. I know nothing of the reasons, just the web page to look at
<amazoniantoad> Duflu is the new update going to give the UI a facelift?
<jgdx> popey, hey, have you received an app update lately?
<JasonD> Hello! I have just recieved my Nexdock! It works with UT Nexus 4 but screen resolution is wrong, anyone any ideas how to correct it?
<sebsebseb> hi
<JasonD> Hi
<sebsebseb> JasonD: hi
<JasonD> Hello! I have just recieved my Nexdock! It works with UT Nexus 4 but screen resolution is wrong, anyone any ideas how to correct it?
<sebsebseb> JasonD: oh nice yours has actasully come the NExdock :)
<sebsebseb> JasonD: I  crowd funded that as well,  still waiting for the we a are about to ship or have shipped your nexdock email
<JasonD> Yes! :)
<sebsebseb> JasonD: I hope to use it at an event next month actaully
<sebsebseb> assuming it's suitable for what I have in mind
<sebsebseb> a public event
<sebsebseb> that I am organising
<sebsebseb> and assuming I get it in time as well
<sebsebseb> should do
<JasonD> Mine just arrived today, hadn't even got the shipping email, I am in Hong Kong tbf
<sebsebseb> JasonD: yeah that explains it
<sebsebseb> if near should come sooner I guess or possibly
<sebsebseb> I am in England so
<sebsebseb> if near to the sender
<sebsebseb> JasonD: they are being sent out from Hong Kong or whatever the updATE SAID
<JasonD> yeah
<sebsebseb> JasonD: you may be the first one to have one like that :d
<sebsebseb> if not one of the first
<sebsebseb> must be soe more from hong kong etc to who crwod funded it
<JasonD> Living in HK has some benefits!
<JasonD> Just need to work out why the screen resolution is wonky
<sebsebseb> JasonD: how is ther resoltuion wrong
<sebsebseb> also how does it work with various devices?
<JasonD> I'm at work atm, just tried it with Nexus 4 so far
<sebsebseb> JasonD: ok so what happended with the NeXUs 4
<JasonD> I think the device is trying to do too high a resolutuion I think for the screen, not sure, hoping to find someone here with better knowledge
 * sebsebseb meaning to buy a Nexus 4 becUSE wel it was the first ubuntu os tested device and it can run things and should be able to get some where dcheap ish now ebay etc
<sebsebseb> JasonD: the devicce is like connecting to a tv I think
<sebsebseb> that was my understanding
<sebsebseb> so in the nexdock itself I guess there aren't really many changes for things like resolutions
<sebsebseb> but in the devices that are connected to it, there should be
<sebsebseb> I guess
<JasonD> The screen on the Nexdock screen powers up once you have connected the Nexus 4 and pressed the power button, bluetooth was detected fine
<sebsebseb> JasonD: you got it early, but I expect there will be quite a lot of more people recieing the nexdock as well who have nexus 4's
<sebsebseb> I may even bedcoeo ne of those once I have bought one
<sebsebseb> might buy a nexus 4 cheap on ebay  depending on what my money is like ths month or if not this month next
 * sebsebseb has other tech that want to buy etc uh
<JasonD> lol
<sebsebseb> it's ok I Got two real Ubuntu phones already so uhmm
<sebsebseb> I probably don't really need a nexus 4 at my event next month as well, but that wasn't why I wAS buying as such or want to buy. I want to play with differnet oses on a nexus 4 etc
<sebsebseb> JasonD: I am oragnsing an event as well for next month,  aimed at general public, where going to show how easy it can be to install Desktop Linux, but also have mobile stuff a bit
<sebsebseb> and even Creaitve Commons a bit, so background music,  and open movies on a projecter, and some graphiccs and yeah
<JasonD> Nice
<sebsebseb> JasonD: mobile Linux stuff a bit
<sebsebseb> JasonD: I think with Ubuntu touch, I'll just be honest at the same time to :d  when showing any of that,  like well this isn't quite ready for general public yet because.....   but this has a lot of  potential at becoing much more relievent in the next few years or so becAUSE....
<JasonD> Which other Mobile OS on N4? I know Sailfish will run on it
<sebsebseb> JasonD: but yes I indeed to show convergence so
<sebsebseb> I also have a Jolla phone so yes Salifsih OS
<JasonD> Ha ha, so do I
<sebsebseb> I should really look at that one agin properly, sort it out, upgrade to Salifsh 2.0 etc
<sebsebseb> I also got a Firefox OS phone
<sebsebseb> JasonD: interestinly I have the remix devices as well
<sebsebseb> crowd funded the remix mini's and then did the perk for the tablet whilst at it as well
<JasonD> Remix? Don't recall that
<sebsebseb> ok those are Android based, but it's the like Android x86 project
<sebsebseb> ported to devices
<sebsebseb> and by three former Google employee's who started Jide tech
<JasonD> oh yes I have read about that
<sebsebseb> JasonD: I haven't done much with the mini's since not connected to a tv
<sebsebseb> but I think those should work with the nexdock as well so :d
<sebsebseb> like with the rassbery pi for example again not done much with my two rassbery pi's
<sebsebseb> JasonD: I indeed to use the nexdock mostly with such devices, that don't have a screen
<JasonD> Yes, I need to try with RPi too
<sebsebseb> JasonD: so  what connects to the nexdock
<sebsebseb> how do you connedct?
<sebsebseb> usb cable hdmi, or what?
<sebsebseb> also apparnatly the bluetooth on it for the keybboard needs some configuring ?
<JasonD> It's at home, I'll try the HDMI I think first
<sebsebseb> ok it has hdmi
<sebsebseb> and anything else ?
<JasonD> two usb ports
<JasonD> it's a mini HDMI port
<JasonD> A microsd slot, headphone socket
<sebsebseb> JasonD: yeah I knew this thing looekd good when I crowd funded
<sebsebseb> but I was never completly sure what was really in it  and such
<JasonD> A microphone inbuilt and a webcam
<sebsebseb> indeed web cam built in I remmber reading that
<sebsebseb> JasonD: I am about to recieveu hmm 4 old ones for desktops it seems, with uh other old stuff some of it probably interesting decent enough, but uhmm yeah
<sebsebseb> hardware give away from someone
<JasonD> Finish work in 2.5 hrs then will have a better play..
<sebsebseb> JasonD: oh maybe my Nexdock will even work with some old Sun Ulta 5 work station I am going to recieve as well, or maybe not for that one
<sebsebseb> IRC at work hmm
<sebsebseb> that's a  nice job :d
<sebsebseb> what do you do?
<JasonD> I have no idea what they are...
<sebsebseb> JasonD: also I forgot to tell you, but I am actualllly your boss :d
<JasonD> I work for a company that does RFID
<JasonD> ha ha
<JasonD> it's nearly 3:30pm here...
<sebsebseb> yeah time zones
<sebsebseb> 8 hours a head
<JasonD> yup
<sebsebseb> JasonD: how did you find out about the nexdock?/
<sebsebseb> and when?
<JasonD> OMGUbuntu or something like that
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> JasonD: I actsaullly saw a tweet frojm Jane Silber the Canonicl CEO in my emails
<JasonD> I got in fairly early
<sebsebseb> I have a a Twitter account, but don't really use it so
<sebsebseb> Canonical CEO above
<sebsebseb> and it said like oh this could work good with convergence
<JasonD> the superbook looked good too, but not quite what was needed for UT
<sebsebseb> JasonD: do you think as  a owner now of a nexdock that using it  with various devices
<sebsebseb> includding possibly peopels own devices :D
<sebsebseb> that it will be interesting for them ?
<sebsebseb> JasonD: let peopole connect their own android phone  or whatever to it maybe
<duflu> Saviq, tvoss, anyone: Please attach a milestone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/+bug/1620553
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1620553 in platform-api (Ubuntu) "OSK becomes unusable as taps are delayed by 1-2 seconds and vibration doesn't occur any more (although gestures continue to work)" [High,In progress]
<duflu> Assuming the diagnosis is correct
<tvoss> duflu: I think there is a deeper issue hiding there, with usensord misbehaving. we identified a recent landing to negatively impact performance
<duflu> tvoss: Well the milestone can be wrong... that's better than leaking bugs in the backlog because we lost failed to close them unattached to any milestone
<JasonD> Hi, sry to ask again, anyone know why a Nexus 4 would have the wrong screen resolution using a Nexdock?
<JasonD> or how to change it?
<duflu> JasonD: Can you open a shell on the Nexus to try a command?
<duflu> Oh, you don't need to. The logs will mention the resolution. Let me find the paths
<JasonD> hi, yes, I amjust testing it connected to a laptop (typing on it now) I'll just fire up the Nexus and connect it
<duflu> JasonD: As root look through /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log* as that will mention resolution of displays.
<duflu> JasonD: Also ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log* will mention resolution
<JasonD> ok, /var/log... says resolution 1920x1080, screen can do 1366x768
<duflu> JasonD: Is that connected by cable?
<duflu> Wireless?
<JasonD> slimport cable to hdmi cable
<duflu> If it's connected by cable then possibly the Nexdock hardware is reporting incorrect resolution over HDMI.
<duflu> Although I can also see Mir's android code has the virtual display hardcoded to 1920x1080, but wired shouldn't be using that
<JasonD> I have tested it with 2 laptops which worked ok via hdmi onlyt
<duflu> Yeah Mir's android code is curious. I did not expect to find a resolution hardcoded but also didn't think HDMI would use that code
<JasonD> is there a way to specify the displayport resolution?
<JasonD> hmm, mirserver: 0.1 LVDS 4.7" 61x102mm / mirserver: 0.2 Displayport 0.0" 0x0mm
<JasonD> That's probably our problme
<duflu> JasonD: No sorry. Please subscribe to the bug and we'll see what our android people say tomorrow. https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1620961
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1620961 in Mir "Mir uses incorrect resolution 1920x1080 on Nexdock (Slimport connection to Nexus 4) when the display is really 1366x768" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> JasonD: Also please paste that bit of the log into the bug
<duflu> Oh, I wonder...
<duflu> JasonD: Can you run this command to see more info?   mirout -- --desktop_file_hint=unity8
<duflu> mirout -- --desktop_file_hint=unity8
<JasonD> sure
<JasonD> what do u want to know...
<duflu> JasonD: The full output of mirout?
<popey> jgdx: what am I looking for in particular
<popey> ?
<JasonD> Connected to server: <default> Card 0 Max 3 simultaneous outputs Output 1: Card 0, LVDS, connected, 768x1280+0+0, used, on, 61mm x 102mm (4.7"), normal
<duflu> JasonD: While the Nexdock is connected
<JasonD> Output 2: Card 0 , Displayport, connected, 1920x1080+768_0, used, on, 0mm x 0mm (0.0"), normal
<popey> jgdx: i successfully installed r172, and have r175 on the way
<JasonD> Output 3: Card 0, Virtual, disconnected
<duflu> Interesting, thanks
<JasonD> np
<duflu> JasonD: I'm just swapping graphics cards in unrelated matters. Then will look at the code again. In the mean time please subscribe to the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1620961
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1620961 in Mir "Mir uses incorrect resolution 1920x1080 on Nexdock (Slimport connection to Nexus 4) when the display is really 1366x768" [Undecided,New]
<matv1> good morning
<JasonD> ok, thx
<matv1> jw has anyone been thinking about handing over language settings to libertine applications?
<matv1> is there a way to do that?
<matv1> If not -and i am expecting this might be tricky- where should I file a bug/fr ?
<duflu> matv1: Yes please file a bug. It should just be correct passing of environment variables (which should be happening automatically)
<matv1> duflu hi, ok but am i correct in assuming this isnt implemented right now? or is it but just not working for me right now?
<duflu> matv1: Sounds like just a bug. It should already work
<duflu> There should be nothing to implement, so it's a bug
<matv1> ah. I see. whats the package i should be filing against?
<matv1> unity8?
<duflu> matv1: Try  https://bugs.launchpad.net/libertine/+filebug
<matv1> duflu right will do, thanks!
<duflu> matv1: Oh .... https://bugs.launchpad.net/libertine/+bug/1609982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1609982 in libertine (Ubuntu) "Applications installed in containers should have the same localization as what is used on the host system" [Medium,Triaged]
<matv1> duflu even better i will check if its the same and do a plus one :)
<matv1> duflu right it turns out the libertine containers are created with a handfull of ' most-prefered' lang packs. Mine isnt in there. Its to keep the size of the containers down. As these are click packs you cant add lang packs to them.
<matv1> so the handing over of the env variable works but in my case it cant do anything with it
<matv1> still up in the air if this is a bug or not
<matv1> I will plus one it anyway and see what happens :)
<mmwolbrink> Hello all, is ota13 still scheduled for today ?
<matv1> mwolbrink no thats not my understanding
<matv1> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<matv1> its says expected: 2016-09-19
<mmwolbrink> Hmm dont remember where i got the 7nth from. Must be softpedia or some other site. Thanks
<matv1> mwolbrink np
<duflu> JasonD: Best I can tell from the code that incorrect resolution is coming from the Android driver via HWC. So it seems the problem is lower level than Mir. If not the Nexdock then a bug in the phone or Android kernel/drivers :(
<duflu> But kdub should give a clearer answer tomorrow-ish
<JasonD> ok, thx
<JasonD> The Nexus 4 works ok with an external display I have here and finds the right resolution for that?
<JasonD> btw
<duflu> JasonD: Is it full HD?
<JasonD> 1600x900
<duflu> JasonD: Is that under Android or Ubuntu ?
<JasonD> Apologies, it is 1920x1080
<duflu> JasonD: Yeah that's inconclusive
<JasonD> I could run that command again with the external screen?
<JasonD> That's running UT Nexus 4 to the external screen
<duflu> JasonD: No, don't worry about it thanks
<duflu> We wouldn't be able to tell a bug from correct behaviour on a FHD display
<JasonD> oknp
<duflu> I do have one less-than-FHD display that might work. If I get it working I'll comment on the bug.
<duflu> But not today
<JasonD> np, thx for your help
<duflu> JasonD: No problem. Just about end of the day here...
<JasonD> ha ha me too, I'm about to leave work..
<duflu> Popular timezone
<JasonD> +8hr
<duflu> Yes
<JasonD> HK, u?
<duflu> Perth, practically the same longitude
<JasonD> Ah yes, friend of mine emmigrated there
<JasonD> Maybe catch you tom
<duflu> Indeed. I'm here all week. Try the OS
<JasonD> laters
<jgdx> popey, nm, got one :)
<lol_> a
<lol_> aaaaa
<horuxan> hi all
<horuxan> good morning
<horuxan> im have error on sudo mkdir -p $ANDROID_ROOT
<horuxan> mkdir: missing operand
<horuxan> one people have idea to fix this error w
<horuxan> ?
<ukkopekka_> Please help me to download Aquaris M10- ubuntu-touch "Scatter-loading" file.
<javier4> horuxan, which guide are you following? Probably your $ANDROID_ROOT variable is empty.
<horuxan> sorry ..
<horuxan> error on irc
<horuxan> im porting sailfish os
<horuxan> ubuntu touch no have build for moto g 2 titan
<horuxan> xt1069
<horuxan> or no ?
<popey> !devices | horuxan
<ubot5> horuxan: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> ^that pages lists images we have
<seb128> dbarth_, mardy, can you get ~ubuntu-webapps-bugs subscribed to online-accounts-api  as requested on bug #1613575
<ubot5> bug 1613575 in webapps-sprint "[MIR] online-accounts-api" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613575
<ogra_> jibel, davmor2, hmm, since todays update my fingerprint unlock seems to not work anymore ... and the security page in system-settings doesnt have that option anymore
 * ogra_ reboots
<ogra_> bah, was a race it seems ... a reboot brought it back
<seb128> pete-woods, hey, could you have a look/reply to the review comment on bug #1612259?
<ubot5> bug 1612259 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libusermetrics" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612259
<pete-woods> seb128: sure, I really need to get on with fixing that stuff
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks
<seb128> dobey, hey, could you open a MIR for ubuntuone-credentials?
<dbarth_> seb128: ack
<seb128> dbarth_, thanks
<Mcihal> hello, I need really help, I am fighting with flash ubuntu to meizu mx4 3rd day and still can not find good way. Please help
* sexy-guy changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Why won't pretty girls talk to me?
<Mcihal> If you tell me how flash ubuntu to mx4 then I find girl to you
<Mcihal> I am really desperate
* k1l_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-12 released!
<Mcihal> hello, I need really help, I am fighting with flash ubuntu to meizu mx4 3rd day and still can not find good way. Please help
<TheKit> Mcihal, https://yadi.sk/d/Xuvo0JXImWnQN
<TheKit> read http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=665051&st=140 through Google Translate if you can
<TheKit> basically if you have not Ubuntu edition of MX4, Ubuntu Touch needs to be repacked for it
<Mcihal> Russia language is not friend. If I understand in my twrp set backup and put there mx4_install_ubuntu_ota12-dualboot-20160708.zip?
<TheKit> check README.txt
<TheKit> you need to unlock bootloader, install CyanogenMod, backup boot partition
<TheKit> (in TWRP)
<k1l_> ogra_: i set +t for this channel due to the topic troll making the rounds again. the irc team is discussing advising the ubuntu channels to use +t as standard. we could think about making ubuntu member cloaks +o too so they can set topic when needed.
<Mcihal> ok, step by step before I lost you -- install CyanogenMod -> just install any version for mx4?
<TheKit> yes, it shouldn't matter
<TheKit> it says you can even have unofficial Flyme as long as it supports TWRP and you have bootloader unlocked
<Mcihal> I have TWRP and bootloader unlocked
<Mcihal> I use program, it unlock and install TWRP
<Mcihal> So next?
<ogra_> k1l_, well, we should add sil21000 to the admins then, he needs to change the topic regulary when OTAs come out ... and indeed in other channels we have bots that manage the topics ... this is very unfortunate
<TheKit> backup your boot, then flash mx4_install_ubuntu_ota12-dualboot-20160708.zip
<Mcihal> ok I go to do this. Anyway I need tell you big thanks...
<Mcihal> I flashed it ok, but after restart go to android
<Mcihal> <Thekit>I flashed it ok, but after restart go to android
<TheKit> you also need to flash mx4_switch_to_ubuntu_ota12-20160708.zip
<Mcihal> I see...
<Mcihal> <TheKit>OHHH MY GOD, you are best man on the word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mcihal> It works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<TheKit> good :)
<k1l_> ogra_: if sil2100 got a freenode account he can be put onto the access list and set the topic. i am not sure what person/team is actually in charge of this channel :)
<TheKit> you can restore your boot backup to switch back to Android and then flash mx4_switch_to_ubuntu_ota12-20160708.zip to go back to Ubuntu again
<TheKit> say thanks to the author of that method, I just remembered about that 4PDA topic
<taiebot> Hey is there a work around for https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1620828
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1620828 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "unable to update apps (HttpError:401 - UNAUTHORIZED)" [High,Confirmed]
<Mcihal> But I browser almost all internet on the word and I don't find your tutorial, you are big man really
<pmcgowan> jgdx,  any workaround for taiebot
<taiebot> pmcgowan ,jgdx. I managed went on http://login.ubuntu.com and remove the ubuntu phablet applications from the login access..
<pmcgowan> taiebot, ok sorry for that
<taiebot> pmcgowan: yeah i am not sure it would be really easy for 1st time user to do that but hey it's working now getting balls updated :-)
<taiebot> Still having problem with one app. Is riddling not a free app anymore? I cannot update it anymore and it looks like it's a paid app now. I do not remember paying for it. I must have installed it like two years ago when it was first released. Would this break the update, going from free to pay app?
<pmcgowan> taiebot, it used to be free, but after I finally finished the questions I must have overwritten it
<pmcgowan> I would hope if you purchased it you would get an update but not sure
<taiebot> pmcgowan: Well i am not bothered to delete the app but maybe it would be good to understand why it cannot update. There was a new release on the 4th of september
<pmcgowan> taiebot, I assume you need to purchase it?
<pmcgowan> if the free version was removed or replaced by paid version
<pmcgowan> taiebot, so it tells you there is an update but doesnt give it to you
<taiebot> pmcgowan: yeah there is an update pending but when i click on it it just says update failed/ installation failed
<pmcgowan> not very friendly
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-08
<Fighter19> Are porting questions also to be asked in this room. If yes. Does Ubuntu Touch also use init.rc?
<RAOF> Ubuntu Touch uses upstart (at the moment - switching to systemd is a work in progress, IIUC)
<RAOF> So you *can* stick things in /etc/rc.* and the right thing will happen, but you're probably better off dealing with native upstart.
<Fighter19> So if I have to load / insert  a kernel module at an early stage?
<RAOF> It doesn't get autoloaded?
<RAOF> But you can certainly write an upstart job for that.
<RAOF> (Or in init.d script, of course)
<Fighter19> Well, I have a kernel module which creates block devices so I can mount my NAND filesystem.
<RAOF> Ah, so you'll need it to be in the initramfs.
<RAOF> Which I *believe* we use on Touch.
<Fighter19> Is it possible to output kernel log to the screen if that's the case?
<RAOF> Hm. This must actually be in the android half of Touch, because that's where the kernel is loaded from.
<Fighter19> Well, should be also fine.
<RAOF> I'm not familiar with the details of porting, but the kernel comes from Android...
<Fighter19> I have a working Android Kernel built for my device. I tried to port CM. But init.rc (for the main system) seems to cause problems, which is why I consider porting to Ubuntu Touch first.
<Fighter19> If I have adb at an early stage of the boot sequence I'm more than satisfied.
<RAOF> You've presumably seen https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/ ?
<Fighter19> Yes I've seen it.
<RAOF> Under the Debugging header: “This will open an adb shell and pause execution of the initrd,”
<RAOF> So, yes - you'll need to ensure your kernel module ends up in the initrd and you should be able to use a script in hooks/modules to load it.
<Fighter19> Sounds great!
<Fighter19> Thank you. I'll definetly try to hopefully get something to run tomorrow!
<dobey> Fighter19: why is that driver not just built into the kernel?
 * RAOF expects some totally appalling reason, like it's a binary blob.
<Fighter19> dobey, because it's a propietary blob.
 * Fighter19 overlooked the "me" line my RAOF .
<RAOF> HAH! Called it.
<RAOF> What manufacturer should we be pointing and laughing at?
<Fighter19> At Rockchip ;)
<Fighter19> Same goes for the mali modules.
<RAOF> Those at least you don't need in order to mount your root filesysem.
<RAOF> And GPUs are *somewhat* more complex than NAND interfaces.
<Fighter19> That's true.
<Fighter19> I remember some strange stuff had to be done to get Mali chips running under Linux. I hope it doesn't get too complicated again. And I hope they're powerful enough
<RAOF> Fortunately you don't need to get the Mali chips running under Ubuntu userspace; you only need to get them running under Android userspace :)
<Fighter19> Does ubuntu access the framebuffer? :O
<RAOF> Only though the Android HAL.
<RAOF> (This is the point of mir-graphics-platform-android - given an Android graphics stack, provide an Ubuntu one on top of it)
<Fighter19> Wait, if no OpenGLES and no FB, how is it supposed to  show something? Am I missing something? xD
<RAOF> The magic of libhybris - Mir accesses the usual Android graphics stack to do this.
<RAOF> So you need working Android drivers, but once you've got them it's done*.
<Fighter19> Nice.
<Fighter19> So it should automatically work
<RAOF> *: Modulo the fact that graphics drivers are terrible and you might need to quirk things.
<Fighter19> I'd still like to activate GLES if possible at some time.
<Fighter19> I think Ubuntu Touch supports it?
<RAOF> You'll get it for free.
<RAOF> If you can bring Mir up on your android drivers, any client connecting to that Mir server will get GLES support.
<RAOF> Again, modulo the fact that graphics drivers are terrible.
<Fighter19> I guess I'll just have to read through some documents first :D
<Fighter19> I'm kinda surprised. Because normally the libMali.so contains the symbols for GLES. So it can be linked with the normal GLES headers. But in the end effect it accesses /dev/mali which again is created by the kernel module.
<RAOF> That's how the userspace component of graphics drivers generally works.
<RAOF> Provide the GL/GLES/whatever ABI at one end, talk to the kernel module at the other.
<Fighter19> When you think that your Linux knowledge helps you to understand Android xD. The HAL thing was new to me, but as I understand it, it's inside the kernel and provides a unified way to access devices of the same type. Sounds easy enough, de facto. So my kernel will know what to do once the modules are loaded.
<Fighter19> Ah no, that was BS what I just said.
<Fighter19> Your device has a piece of code which provides the interface for the communication with the hardware (often through device nodes) for HAL. I think THIS is right. (sorry to spam the chat, sometimes I have to say out thinks "loud" :D )
<Fighter19> Just wondered why there was no config (putting the so inside the proper directory is enough :O )
<Fighter19> Thank you! Have a good night / or day, wherever you are :)
<JasonD> @duflu - There is a video on OMGUbuntu from April showing a Nexus 4 and a Nexdock with correct resolution - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-touch-nexdock-video
<duflu> JasonD: Cool, thanks. Maybe I/we/mir-team will end up having to order one.
<duflu> Because I don't have any other way to test the problem right now
<JasonD> Hi, yeah I thought I had seen it working properly somewhere, could it be a regression or my slimport cable?
<JasonD> Happy to help if I can
<duflu> JasonD: More likely a regression. Faulty cables will result in no image (which is VERY common). Do you get any image?
<duflu> I've found 50% of Slimport cables are unusably faulty....
<JasonD> Yes, just very difficult to read as the font is so small/fuzzy
<duflu> Cool, that's something at least
<JasonD> This is my second one, they are not very well made it seems
<duflu> If the Nexdock does advertise other resolutions I don't think mir's Android backend will report them. Maybe it's just Mir defaulting to the wrong resolution
<JasonD> Dunno, but if you watch the video the resolution looks correct, on mine the icons and address bar in the web browser are way smaller
<sebsebseb> hi
<JasonD> Hi
<sebsebseb> JasonD: hi
<sebsebseb> how you get on with your nexux 4 and  the nexdock
<sebsebseb> etc
<JasonD> Still wrong resolution atm, tried it with RPi2 ok
<sebsebseb> JasonD: it's just a tv screen tough or kind of
<sebsebseb> I thik meant to adust  resolutions on the devices that are dconnected to it reallhy ?
<sebsebseb> JasonD: or like with a desktop. you adjust the reesolutino in windows :d,  and then  it goes on the screen
<JasonD> A bug has been raised, I did find a video from earlier in the year showing a N4 working correctly so may be a regression
<sebsebseb> JasonD: or you have a kid across the roadcoming to your house,  since was sort of freindly with your sons at the time so me and my brother
<JasonD> It looks like the N4 is outputting FHD regardless
<sebsebseb> JasonD: the id changes the resolutiohn  to something my Dad doesn't like
<sebsebseb> and he gets all uh about it etc
<sebsebseb> all annoyed about it,  and  I think may have even gone across the road to get cahngedback  cn't remeber
<sebsebseb> oh 90's with Windows h eh
<sebsebseb> 1990 's
<sebsebseb> good times?
<sebsebseb> h eh
<JasonD> Should work like this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-touch-nexdock-video
<sebsebseb> JasonD: the Nexus 4 isn't FHD though I think ?
<JasonD> Rebooting after every change? lol
<sebsebseb> what in Windows?
<JasonD> It outputs FHD via the slimport
<JasonD> yes
<sebsebseb> yes inded re booting after lots of things that' Windws
<JasonD> brb, of to lunch
<sebsebseb> JasonD: ok
<javier4>  First of all, my original aosp tree builds and runs. My ubuntu tree instead, fails with CAPEWrapper.cpp:16: error: undefined reference to '__xlog_buf_printf'
<javier4> that function is declared inside cutils/xlog.h, but the only file where it could be defined is a binary inside vendor/$something/libs/*
<javier4> I added vendor/$something/libs to main.mk, but my build still complains about that definition missing
<popey> dobey: did you ask about phablet-tools yesterday because it broke during update?
<popey> (it did here)
<jgdx> popey, seems he's off this whole week
<popey> jgdx: ta
<davmor2> popey: what broke?
<popey> davmor2: nvm :)
<mpt> “Device krillin not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable”
<mpt> Should I be using bq-aquaris.en instead?
<mpt> But that was last updated in July…
<davmor2> mpt: that sounds about right you are looking at stable
<davmor2> mpt: ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en contains the ota we are looking to release if that is what you are after
<mpt> thanks davmor2
<Fighter19> Can I use a CM tree as reference to initialize the phablet tree?
<Fighter19> Or does this only work with an AOSP tree?
<Fighter19> Which branch is considered stable? :O
<Fighter19> phablet-5.1.1?
<saidinesh5> Fighter19: ubports tree is based on CM
<Fighter19> Got an error building the recovery executable. Inside roots.cpp cryptfs has not been found
<Fighter19> (I'm on the phablet-5.1.1_r36 branch)
<Fighter19> My system partition is only 100 MB big, can this be right? :O
<Fighter19> Regarding what has been built.
<jonathan___> hello. Is it safe, (easy?) to buy a meizu mx4 with flyme os and install ubuntu touch myself ? thank
<NotKit> jonathan___, it's possible to install it the same way as on ported devices
<Fighter19> Does any one here have an idea how I debug the startup on a new device. I can boot the created recovery partition without problems, but if the same kernel tries to boot the ramdisk from boot it fails.
<Fighter19> I even tried to set break=top in the CMDLINE. It even shows up in the recovery so that can't be the problem.
<Fighter19> Looks like my device only likes binary inits.....
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-09
<JasonD> Hi duflu, I managed to try another hdmi screen with lower than 1920x1080 res and had the same output as before with the command you gave me
<duflu> JasonD: Still reports 1080p?
<JasonD> yup
<duflu> OK, thanks. I've been meaning to try and understand the code better. Our Android guy(s) have not been looking at bugs it seems so haven't got involved
<JasonD> np
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<zzarr> hello! I just read an article about ransomeware. Are there any thoughts on how to protect people som such things?
<popey> On Ubuntu?
<zzarr> yea
<popey> Same precautions as on other platforms. Using a spam protection tool, not opening attachments in mails you don't recognise etc
<zzarr> I know it's not a problem yet, but if Ubuntu grows (which it's doing and have done)
<zzarr> yea, I though about apps
<zzarr> are apps tested as it is right now somehow?
<popey> On the phone?
<zzarr> I mean before the app comes out in store
<zzarr> automated tests
<popey> There's some checks done, but the apps aren't tested as in they're not executed
<popey> The checks are to ensure the apps comply with our store policies
<popey> But we don't do any interrogation of the apps themselves.
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> I saw a competition some time ago where 7 teams with there own super computer let a software analyze (and in some cases patch) apps (Android apps)
<zzarr> at least one was able to patch the stage fright bug
<zzarr> I though it would be cool if something like that was applied to the Ubuntu store :D
<divis1969> Hi, I've finally synced the phablet-5.1.1_r36 branch and I'm trying to build aosp_mako target. Unfortunately build fails with errors: system/core/include/cutils/jstring.h:32:35: error: unknown type name ‘char16_t’. I'm building on ununtu 16.04 and I've noticed that the build is using host cc as a compiler. How can I fix that error?
<javier4> divis1969, you have to set your toolchain inside build/envsetup.sh
<divis1969> javier4: it is not clear why I should do this. I've followed the standard procedure (source build/envsetup.sh; lunch) and supposed build will succeed.
<divis1969> I've found that system/core/include/cutils/jstring.h contains:
<divis1969> #if __STDC_VERSION__ < 201112L && __cplusplus < 201103L
<divis1969>   typedef uint16_t char16_t;
<divis1969> #endif
<javier4> probably the version of gcc shipped with your installed operating system has some problem.
<divis1969> So, this compiler is supposed to have char16_t defined but it is not
<divis1969> I'm trying to figure out the values of those __STDC_VERSION__ and __cplusplus
<divis1969> but no success yet
<divis1969> I suppose that the toolchain is modified by ubuntu-touch, Android is using toolchains from prebuilts/
<javier4> divis1969, you can set your toolchain from prebuilts editing phablet/build/core/combo/HOST_linux-x86.mk
<divis1969> Is it ok to use the prebuilts? I supposed this change (to use host cc) was made intentionally
<javier4> I think it depends on your host OS and release.
<mardy> willcooke: hi! just got your mail about MIR'ing of account-plugins
<mardy> willcooke: some plugins are already in main
<seb128> willcooke, mardy, sorry looks like a small bug in the script with packages in main with some binaries in universe, feel free to ignore that one
<mardy> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> mardy, since you are around, is that u-c-c-o-a bug when the fb view is too small and don't let you enter your credential on your todolist? seems one that would be nice to fix for yakkety
<mardy> seb128: according to the comments, it might be already fixed: bug 1621139
<ubot5> bug 1621139 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Facebook log in screen size is too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621139
<seb128> mardy, hum, k, need to retest, that bug you showed is on the phone though but I guess the desktop one is the same
<seb128> mardy, logging to google accounts also has an issue, when you try to scroll the view it becomes white/empty, but that might be one for chrisccoulson
<willcooke> thanks mardy seb128
<mardy> seb128: that's bug 1613670, feel free to confirm
<ubot5> bug 1618589 in Oxide 1.17 "duplicate for #1613670 Renderer crashes in yakkety: "The rendering process has been closed for this tab"" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618589
<seb128> mardy, thanks
<zzarr> when will Ubuntu be ready for the masses?
<divis1969> javier4: it looks like commit bd593d692 in the build/ is intentionally set tool prefix to /usr/bin (branch 5.1.1). And this obviously does not work for ubuntu 16.04 (or probably for my host gcc). I'm wondering what was the reason for this change...
<mardy> Mirv: do you know any tricks to install qt 5.5 in yakkety? I'm manually downloading and installing packages with dpkg, but hitting walls all the time
<mardy> Mirv: is there a way to do taht with apt? maybe by adding some ppa?
<matv1> I got to see a demo for the HP elite X3 phone with continuum the other day from a HP guy
<matv1> not bad. but I never realized you cant actualy do windows desktop-apps at all on those devices
<matv1> and that will never happen either
<matv1> also I grabbed his display screen from him using my BQ M10 :)
<matv1> which posed some question using this in office envirmonts
<matv1> at which they are primarilt aiming
<matv1> pretty fun getting to pitt the Ubuntu against it :)
<Mirv> mardy: so you would like to downgrade to 5.5? you'd need older versions of the binaries of ubuntu-ui-toolkit, qtmir, qtubuntu, unity8, gsettings-qt, ciborium, webbrowser-app (or a recompilation of them against 5.5)
<divis1969> it looks like rootstock-touch-install is using recovery mode to create the ubuntu filesystem on the device. Does ubuntu-touch use "standard" android recovery? I did not find any changes in bootable/recovery
<ogra_> no, it uses a very specific one that can handle the ubuntu OTAs
<ogra_> rootstock-touch-install just needs to mount the partitions for unpacking tarballs though, that should work with any recovery ... but for proper operation and updates you want a proper ubuntu recovery
<divis1969> One more question: rootstock-touch-install seems create a system.img in the /data (which is userdata partition typically). I'm wondering is it possible to create the userdata.img instead (i.e. with no need to deal with the handset) which will have all needed files (from the ubuntu rootfs and the android image)
<divis1969> ogra_: I did not find any ubuntu-specific changes in bootable/recovery. Do you know details how this recovery (built according to porting guide) differs from vanilla android one?
<ogra_> your build should downalod an initrd binary
<ogra_> and put it inside the recovery.img it produces
<divis1969> well, I see from build log it is placed into boot.img, but recovery.img seems do not have it
<hindlemail> hello - Using some very simple QML - to show a ActivityIndicator working on the emunlator but doesn't show on my "Aquaris M10"
<hindlemail> the QML is :
<hindlemail> import Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<hindlemail> Page { ActivityIndicator {id: activity; running: true; } }
<hindlemail> on the emulator as expected I see a spinning 'thing' but nothing at all is display on the M10 tablet.
<hindlemail> when running on the M10 I get this error message "file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/applayouttest.tom/0.1/AppLayoutTest/Main.qml:3:8: QML ActivityIndicator: file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/1.2/ActivityIndicatorStyle.qml:24 Invalid property assignment: "implicitHeight" is a read-only property" which doesn't appear on the emunlator
<hindlemail> so I guess its this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1618007
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1618007 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Invalid property assignment in ActivityIndicatorStyle.qml" [Critical,Fix committed]
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-10
<bqphone> hi there, i was trying if i can connect to my hotspot account using my bq e4.5 ubuntu, after few times i went back to my normal wifi, but now its not connecting nor giving any message
<bqphone> any ideas?
<Elleo> popey, mcphail: something to play with: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/beneath-a-steel-sky.michael-sheldon_1.8.1_armhf.click :)
<Elleo> popey, mcphail: took a fair amount of hacking to make everything usable, but finally managed to sort out proper scaling and get the keyboard into a vaguely usable state (it's still not great as you can only type one letter at a time, but for just entering a save name now and then its bearable)
<popey> Elleo: oooh!
<popey> have I mentioned how much I love the usb cable that comes with the pro 5?
<popey> it's *glorious*
<popey> Elleo: that loads so fast!
<popey> Elleo: first observation, you should hold the screen on
<Elleo> popey: ah yeah, good point; I always have mine set to a 10 minute timeout so that hadn't cropped up for me
<mcphail> Elleo: excellent! Will try this out after Saturday chores ;)
<Elleo> mcphail: cool :)
<popey> Elleo: got plans to put it in the store once it's had some testing?
<Elleo> popey: yep, going to put beneath a steel sky and flight of the amazon queen in there as stand alone games
<Elleo> popey: eventually I want to make some sort of easy interface for adding other games
<popey> Elleo: cool, are there others?
<Elleo> popey: there's a handful of other freely distributable ones: https://www.scummvm.org/games/
<popey> proportionally the game is much bigger than scummvm and sdl, right?
<popey> so while it's inefficient, you could just make multiple apps in the store I guess?
<Elleo> yeah, that's what I'm going to do for the free ones
<popey> ooh, broken sword!
<Elleo> but I can't do that for most games
<popey> yeah
<popey> be nice if it could load them from a known location like on the sd card
<popey> oh no, wait, mcphail went through that :(
<Elleo> yeah, I could maybe make an unconfined thing in the open store for that
<Elleo> popey: actually, might make a release in the open store that launches the standard scummvm game adding UI, so you can just put your game files wherever you like and add the game to its database normally
<Elleo> popey: just added Monkey Island 1 Ultimate Talkie edition that way and it worked nicely :)
<mimecar> good evening
<Elleo> popey, mcphail: updated version which keeps the screen on and does auto-saving/auto-loading: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/beneath-a-steel-sky.michael-sheldon_1.8.1-1_armhf.click
<Elleo> popey, mcphail: will probably stick this version in the store
<lnxmng> hello everyone! :D
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-11
<popey> Elleo: yay
<cariveri> Hi. notifictions on my aquaris e5 stopped working for apps like telegram.
<Elleo> popey: :) will try to sort out a usable general scummvm package next
<Elleo> popey: annoyingly it seems that multitouch is broken on the m10 though :(
<Elleo> popey: I suspect the side stage detection stuff not passing through events properly, since the multitouch for that works fine and multitouch on the keyboard works (which sits above unity8 for input), just apps that don't work properly
<mcphail> Elleo: I haven't played your latest version yet, but the first one seems to work well. The tweaks in the new version will be very welcome. Definitely good enough for the store!
<mcphail> Elleo: One improvement would be to get proper fullscreen, without the Ubuntu menu bar at the top. I think there is a tweaked version of SDL which does that - perhaps bschaefer's private branch?
<mcphail> Any extra pixels are welcome on the e4.5 ;)
<mcphail> Elleo: also, as popey may have alluded to, you may want to comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-developer-experience/+bug/1521292 as it has entered a semi-unofficial "wontfix" status, which is annoying
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1521292 in Client Developer Experience "No easy way for users to supply large amounts of arbitrary data for apps" [High,Confirmed]
<linux-masochist> Is there a way to sideload apps with Ubuntu touch? or are there any alternative stores?
<popey> linux-masochist: yes, and yes
<linux-masochist> popey: OK thanks. I'll have a DDG and see what I can find.
<david89> Hello.I saw that scopes can save settings. Is there another form of persistent storage?
<david89> perhaps something more complex
<dobey> david89: from a scope? or from an app?
<david89> dobey: a scope. Im gonna switch irc client, brb
<david89> dobey: as I said, for a scope. Any info?
<dobey> david89: scopes are meant to be stateless things which just return search results from some source. they can't provide their own UI, and aren't really meant for complex interactions. if you have more complex interactions, an app would be better
<dobey> david89: what do you want to store exactly?
<david89> dobey: I need to store a semi complex scructure, ie list of objects with properties
<dobey> david89: you want to cache results from a server? or you're trying to store data entered into the scope by the user?
<david89> dobey: cache results from a server
<david89> and such data is the result of some user input
<dobey> you can store the cache in your package's cache directory
<dobey> ie, $XDG_CACHE_HOME/$APP_PACKAGE
<david89> what do you mean by package in this context?
<dobey> which expands to something like ~/.cache/scope.david89
<dobey> the name of the click package your scope is in
<dobey> though, if you need to handle user input beyond a search query, it's probably better to make an app, rather than a scope
<david89> dobey: yes I am in the valuating phase
<JanC> or both
<david89> can a scope and an app live in the same package?
<dobey> yes
<david89> dobey: I can't seem to find any docs regarding the cache you described
<david89> would you know of any?
<dobey> there is one on the site somewhere, but i can't find it just now
<dobey> ah, there it is
<dobey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<dobey> david89: ^^ see the "Runtime Environment" section
<dobey> anyway, must return to local reality now :)
<Elleo> mcphail_: yep, just sorting out fullscreen now :)
<Elleo> mcphail_: updated packages with fullscreen are in the store now :)
